#ubuntu-bugs 2007-04-02
<ubotu> New bug: #99747 in apt (main) ""error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/language-pack-gnome-en_1%3a6.06+20070311_all.deb (--unpack)": when using apt-get upgrade " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99747
<ubotu> New bug: #99797 in Ubuntu "Problema com java rodando compiz" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99797
<ubotu> New bug: #99799 in beryl-core (universe) "Beryl crashes on shutdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99799
<ubotu> New bug: #99798 in xsp (universe) "mono-xsp2 fails to install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99798
<ubotu> New bug: #99805 in amarok (main) "Amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99805
<ubotu> New bug: #99806 in dokuwiki (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync dokuwiki (0.0.20061106-6) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99806
<maxamillion> anyone know why i am not able to set the status of a bug that isn't mine?
<ubotu> New bug: #99809 in ganglia-monitor-core (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync ganglia-monitor-core (2.5.7-4) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99809
<pochu> maxamillion: maybe it's private
<pochu> maxamillion: which bug?
<maxamillion> pochu: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/94416
<ubotu> Malone bug 94416 in Ubuntu "failure to eject cdrom using button" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<maxamillion> pochu: there are a couple others too, but that one is an example
<pochu> let's see
<maxamillion> pochu: i click "edit" and login and it doesn't let me change the status
<crimsun> hmm
<crimsun> it might be because it's filed against 'Ubuntu'
<maxamillion> possibly
<ubotu> New bug: #99802 in libusb (main) "Libusb possibly causing non-scan with some scanners" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99802
<pochu> maxamillion: just click in Ubuntu, besides "Unconfirmed"
<pochu> maxamillion: to change the status
<maxamillion> huh ... i used to click "edit" and i could do it there
<maxamillion> well thank you
<pochu> np :)
<crimsun> heh, I presumed you were using the Product link
<crimsun> silly me
<maxamillion> that might have been what i used to do and i just accessed it differently this time because it was sent to me as a link
<ubotu> New bug: #99817 in banshee (universe) "[feisty]  stop hotkey not working" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99817
<ubotu> New bug: #99815 in kdenetwork (main) "Kopete is very slow to start (about 10 minutes !)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99815
<ubotu> New bug: #99813 in scim-uim (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync scim-uim (0.1.4-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99813
<ubotu> New bug: #99819 in network-manager (main) "Network Manager won't work unless SSID broadcast (dup-of: 98709)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99819
<ubotu> New bug: #99818 in evolution (main) "evolution crashes when changing the sent folder of an exchange account" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99818
<ubotu> New bug: #99821 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Compaq Netelligent 10/100 TX PCI TLAN driver missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99821
<ubotu> New bug: #99823 in gnome-system-tools (main) "When i try to change my network configuration with gnome it crashes. (dup-of: 95993)" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99823
<ubotu> New bug: #99822 in banshee (universe) "[feisty]  cannot edit song tags in ipod" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99822
<ubotu> New bug: #99824 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager.desktop crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_draw_pixbuf()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99824
<ubotu> New bug: #99827 in firefox (main) "[feisty]  Firefox Crashed [@nsFormFillController::OnTextEntered]  (dup-of: 93517)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99827
<ubotu> New bug: #99826 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 85776)" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99826
<ubotu> New bug: #99831 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99831
<ubotu> New bug: #99825 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed at 'manual partition'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99825
<ubotu> New bug: #99830 in firefox (main) "[feisty]  Firefox Crashed [@IM_get_input_context]  (dup-of: 85627)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99830
<ubotu> New bug: #99828 in wvdial (main) "wvdial hangs on latest upgrades" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99828
<ubotu> New bug: #99829 in vmware-player (multiverse) "setup never completes; foobars apt/dpkg" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99829
<ubotu> New bug: #99832 in Ubuntu "[FRENCH]  Impossible to unmount external hard-disk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99832
<ubotu> New bug: #99833 in comix (universe) "[apport]  comix crashed with TypeError in add_menu_thumb()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99833
<ubotu> New bug: #99834 in Ubuntu "QT 4 applications are not getting feisty default styles and widgets" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99834
<ubotu> New bug: #99843 in busybox (main) ""tty" missing from busybox in feisty BETA" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99843
<ubotu> New bug: #99839 in Ubuntu "keyboard.c: can't emulate rawmode for keycode 0 (dup-of: 94160)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99839
<ubotu> New bug: #99840 in texlive-extra (universe) "v1.4a of skak is required while v1.3 is in package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99840
<ubotu> New bug: #99842 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu does not install on intended medium" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99842
<ubotu> New bug: #99835 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in g_hash_table_remove()" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99835
<ubotu> New bug: #99836 in vino (main) "Remote desktop crash on startup (dup-of: 92514)" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99836
<ubotu> New bug: #99837 in gpaint (main) "I've selected an area in gnu paint and clicked on "Ausschneiden" (cut out), then gnu paint excited!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99837
<ubotu> New bug: #99845 in xorg-server (main) "[apport]  Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV in xf86SetDGAMode()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99845
<ubotu> New bug: #99838 in Ubuntu "Wireless LAN associates with wrong AP on wrong SSID" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99838
<ubotu> New bug: #99844 in Ubuntu "opensource ati driver freezes pc on 3D after recent feisty upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99844
<ubotu> New bug: #99846 in update-manager (main) "crash during "cleaning up"-phase" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99846
<ubotu> New bug: #99848 in Ubuntu "Intel ICH6 sound card fails to work after resume from hibernate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99848
<ubotu> New bug: #99803 in firefox (main) "firefox crash" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99803
<ubotu> New bug: #99851 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99851
<ubotu> New bug: #99850 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99850
<ubotu> New bug: #99854 in kdelibs (main) "kdeinit crashes after bug report application fails to send report (due to no network connnectivity)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99854
<ubotu> New bug: #99852 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_value_table_peek()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99852
<ubotu> New bug: #99853 in network-manager ""Wireless Network Key Required" window doens't go on top" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99853
<Kamping_Kaiser> when filing a bug against 'the ubuntu installer' (ubiquity) do i go in /ubuntu/source/ubiquity or /products/ubiquity? i'm asuming the former
<ubotu> New bug: #99800 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[feisty]  CD-ROM drive is not detected correctly since transition to ata_piix for PATA devices" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99800
<ubotu> New bug: #99804 in dvd95 (universe) "[apport]  dvd95 crashed with SIGFPE in CpuBackupQuality()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99804
<ubotu> New bug: #99801 in toilet (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync toilet (0.1-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99801
<ubotu> New bug: #99820 in nexuiz (universe) "Use the current version as lower version limit for nexuiz-data" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99820
<ubotu> New bug: #99849 in x11proto-gl (main) "Feisty package doesn't include the ubuntuX version tag" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99849
<ubotu> New bug: #99856 in slune (universe) "slune crashed at start (dup-of: 81884)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99856
<ubotu> New bug: #99857 in compiz (main) "block system" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99857
<ubotu> New bug: #99855 in Ubuntu "Desktop effects don't run with my integrated ATI X1150 Graphic Card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99855
<ubotu> New bug: #99858 in terminal (universe) "Terminal will not successfully launch when SVideo is connected to TV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99858
<ubotu> New bug: #99859 in Ubuntu "umask setting not honored for multi-user setups" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99859
<ubotu> New bug: #99860 in ubiquity (main) "The installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99860
<ubotu> New bug: #99861 in deluge-torrent (main) "[apport]  python2.5 crashed with SIGSEGV in boost::filesystem::path::iterator::increment()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99861
<ubotu> New bug: #99862 in Ubuntu "Sound and CD/DVD drive not working after suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99862
<ubotu> New bug: #99863 in Ubuntu "login doesn't load the gnome desktop, sits and shows cursor and login screen background" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99863
<Kamping_Kaiser> can someone help me with making a bug report? i want to file against ubiquity, basicly saying 'ubiquity says gNS is installed on /dev/sda1, when it will boot up and say its on /dev/hda1'
<Kamping_Kaiser> it'll say that because it /doesnt/ do the scsi emulation stuff.
<Kamping_Kaiser> is there a 'most useful' way to word that?
<ubotu> New bug: #99864 in update-manager (main) "update-manager stopped" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99864
<ubotu> New bug: #99865 in xine-lib (main) "[apport]  totem-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV in xine_list_get_value()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99865
<ubotu> New bug: #99866 in Ubuntu "[Feisty]  LUKS encrypted partition not shown in Nautilus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99866
<ubotu> New bug: #99868 in Ubuntu "ipw3945: wireless key is not set from interfaces on boot." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99868
<ubotu> New bug: #99869 in dvd95 (universe) "[apport]  dvd95 crashed with SIGSEGV in memset()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99869
<ubotu> New bug: #99867 in xserver-xorg-video-savage (main) "Totem hard locks system when playing divx5 avi's and savage video drivers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99867
<ubotu> New bug: #99871 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "dvb-usb error message on boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99871
<ubotu> New bug: #99870 in sysvinit (main) "Interrupted apt-get blocks further updates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99870
<ubotu> New bug: #99872 in s3switch (universe) "[apport]  s3switch crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99872
<ubotu> New bug: #99874 in Ubuntu "No sound after new install." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99874
<ubotu> New bug: #99873 in gftp (main) "[apport]  gftp-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99873
<ubotu> New bug: #99876 in ubiquity (main) "ubiqity loops on create user form" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99876
<ubotu> New bug: #99875 in beryl-settings (universe) "beryl-settings crashed in "Desktop-Desktops Cube-Caps"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99875
<ubotu> New bug: #99878 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp() (dup-of: 93268)" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99878
<ubotu> New bug: #99881 in glipper (universe) "Glipper crash at start: GLib-ERROR **: gmem.c:135: failed to allocate 1931488886 bytes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99881
<ubotu> New bug: #99877 in synaptic (main) "synaptic terminal view is contorted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99877
<ubotu> New bug: #99879 in Ubuntu "Canon PowerShot S60 not recognized by udev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99879
<ubotu> New bug: #99884 in gsfonts (main) "treble clef and other symbols mutilated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99884
<ubotu> New bug: #99886 in xorg-server (main) "[apport]  Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV in _dl_tls_get_addr_soft()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99886
<ubotu> New bug: #99885 in linux-meta (main) "[PATCH]  Enable to use a Sanwa PC5000 multimeter usb cable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99885
<cowbud> wow launchpad got a crazy update
<crimsun> yes, this is the new UI
<ubotu> New bug: #99891 in qtorrent (universe) "qtorrent crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99891
<ubotu> New bug: #99890 in monodevelop (universe) "crash while changing window preferences" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99890
<ubotu> New bug: #99888 in Ubuntu "wireless networking does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99888
<ubotu> New bug: #99889 in rhythmbox (main) "rythmbox loses its library on system re-start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99889
<ubotu> New bug: #99892 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  guidance-power-manager.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99892
<ubotu> New bug: #99895 in k3b (main) "reinserting a CD immediately after burning, CD is reported as empty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99895
<ubotu> New bug: #99894 in poppler (universe) "pdftohtml fail to instalsl" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99894
<ubotu> New bug: #99893 in poldi (universe) ""double free or corruption" in poldi-ctrl  (dup-of: 74209)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99893
<ubotu> New bug: #99897 in Ubuntu "network" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99897
<ubotu> New bug: #99896 in Ubuntu "i don't listen audio and don't see desktop effects" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99896
<ubotu> New bug: #99898 in Ubuntu "kdevelop make X crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99898
<ubotu> New bug: #99900 in Ubuntu "Network driver 'ipg' isn't handling mDNS as expected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99900
<ubotu> New bug: #99899 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "Cannot enable nvidia driver in Feisty beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99899
<ubotu> New bug: #99901 in alleyoop (universe) "[apport]  alleyoop crashed with SIGSEGV in free()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99901
<ubotu> New bug: #99902 in mplayer (multiverse) "[apport]  mencoder crashed with SIGFPE in av_interleaved_write_frame()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99902
<afflux> bug #100048 is a feature, isn't it?
<ubotu> Malone bug 100048 in Ubuntu "alt-tab only doesn't jump between virtual desktops" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100048
<Kamping_Kaiser> afaik so
<Kamping_Kaiser> used to be a customisable behaivour, not sure if it still is
<afflux> I searched for the option for that, didn't find it yet...
<ubotu> New bug: #99903 in xfdesktop4 (main) "xfdesktop crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99903
<ubotu> New bug: #99192 in hplip (main) "HP Toolbox crashed when started from System - Preferences (dup-of: 99326)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99192
<Kagou> hi
<Admiral_Chicago> hello
<Kagou> can someone confirm this Bug #92514
<ubotu> Malone bug 92514 in vino "[apport]  vino-server crashed with SIGSEGV in vino_input_init()" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92514
<Admiral_Chicago> Kagou: probably, let me work with it first though
<Kagou> thnx Admiral_Chicago
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, I'm not sure what the bug is, retrace doesn't help me understand it
<afflux> Kagou: works fine for me...
<Admiral_Chicago> seems like the bug is of vino launching and calling for memory that it can't reach
<Admiral_Chicago> maybe, but I'm not very good with retraces
<Kagou> Admiral_Chicago: is vino crashing for you ?
<pef> hello
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't have it installed on my Kubuntu system
<AlexLatchford> Freddy, your awake?
<Admiral_Chicago> AlexLatchford: unfortunetly
<Admiral_Chicago> :)
<Kagou> i'v this bug on 3 differents installation on 2 differents PC. May be it's specific to a non english installation. I will ask for french tests
<Admiral_Chicago> got some code to do tonight.
<AlexLatchford> know the feeling
<Admiral_Chicago> Kagou: might be relevant.
<ubotu> New bug: #99904 in qdvdauthor (multiverse) "qdvdauthor crashes when I uses the slideshow option" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99904
<ubotu> New bug: #99905 in gnome-utils (main) "[apport]  gnome-search-tool crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99905
<thekorn> good morning!
<Admiral_Chicago> morning
<ubotu> New bug: #99906 in desktop-effects (main) "desktop-effects can't enable "workspaces on a cube" (dup-of: 89786)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99906
<ubotu> New bug: #99907 in pcmanfm (universe) "[apport]  pcmanfm crashed with SIGSEGV in bsearch()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99907
<dholbach> good morning
<Mithrandir> we're at > 100k now
<ajmitch> yep, bug 100000 is a bit interesting
<ubotu> Malone bug 100000 in malone "There are still too many bug reports" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100000
<Admiral_Chicago> very intersting. my question is more of along the lines of "there are too many open / untouched bug reports"
<Mithrandir> yes, there are but I am not sure if there's much we can do about it.
<ubotu> New bug: #99908 in ubiquity (main) "The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed." [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99908
<Admiral_Chicago> neither do I, except we help train more developers
<ubotu> New bug: #99909 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu 7.04 doesn't find raid 5 drive on megaraid card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99909
<ubotu> New bug: #99911 in beagle (main) "[apport]  BeagleDaemon.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in ()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99911
<ubotu> New bug: #99913 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV in html_object_get_left_margin()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99913
<ubotu> New bug: #99912 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV in html_object_is_container()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99912
<Admiral_Chicago> seb128: quick question. bugs like the last two in here, should they all be the rejected
<seb128> Admiral_Chicago: what do you mean?
<seb128> they are dups if that's the question
<Admiral_Chicago> the last two that ubotu reported.
<seb128> yeah, 2 bugs doesn't make a standard description
<Admiral_Chicago> right, i noticed you rejected Bug #99913
<ubotu> Malone bug 99913 in gtkhtml3.14 "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV in html_object_get_left_margin() (dup-of: 85159)" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99913
<ubotu> Malone bug 85159 in gtkhtml3.14 "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in html_object_get_left_margin()" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85159
<seb128> what about them?
<Admiral_Chicago> why is that? I'm not sure if we are support to reject them, or mark as duplicates
<Admiral_Chicago> ah i see what you did..did I mark Bug #99912 correctly?
<ubotu> Malone bug 99912 in evolution "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV in html_object_is_container() (dup-of: 90707)" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99912
<ubotu> Malone bug 90707 in gtkhtml3.8 "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in html_object_is_container()" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90707
<seb128> Admiral_Chicago: I don't get your question
<seb128> if that's a dup mark it duplicate
<seb128> any reason not doing it?
<ubotu> New bug: #99914 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade tool gives crash message while "cleaning up"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99914
<seb128> yes, it's correct
<Admiral_Chicago> okay. good, just making sure .
<seb128> rejecting dup is not required, I do it by habit
<Admiral_Chicago> i would as well, no need to have more open bug reports, plus you can see it on the duplicated report anyways.
<seb128> rejecting if of no use I think
<seb128> duplicates are not listed by default
<Admiral_Chicago> oh yea thats right
<Mithrandir> rejecting is very useful if it's milestoned, however.
<Mithrandir> since else it'll show up in my listings as unconfirmed or whatever without being noted as being a dup.
<ubotu> New bug: #99915 in gnome-system-tools (main) "wifi : no connection with graphical tools" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99915
<ubotu> New bug: #99917 in amule (universe) "aMule 2.1.3-1Ubuntu2 crashes while downloading IPfilter file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99917
<ubotu> New bug: #99918 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile.py crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_tree_view_remove_column()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99918
<ubotu> New bug: #99916 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythtv-database should better explain the mysql password for root" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99916
<ubotu> New bug: #99919 in update-manager (main) "upgrade tool crashed in "cleanup" stage (dup-of: 99380)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99919
<ubotu> New bug: #99920 in Ubuntu "no sound after edgy eft installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99920
<ubotu> New bug: #99921 in Ubuntu "3d effects mess up the desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99921
<ubotu> New bug: #99922 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice crashes when inserting file" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99922
<ubotu> New bug: #99923 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99923
<ubotu> New bug: #99925 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythfrontend should use the eject command not myth's eject function" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99925
<ubotu> New bug: #99926 in Ubuntu "Undetectable wacom tablet in graphics apps" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99926
<ubotu> New bug: #99929 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in finishScreenDrawing()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99929
<ubotu> New bug: #99927 in Ubuntu "xfce terminal crashes and returns me to login screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99927
<ubotu> New bug: #99928 in beryl-core (universe) "bery crashes after login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99928
<ubotu> New bug: #99931 in adept (main) "Kubuntu Dist Upgrade tool crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99931
<ubotu> New bug: #99930 in beryl-settings-simple (universe) "[apport]  beryl-settings-simple crashed with IOError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99930
<ubotu> New bug: #99932 in gtk+2.0 (main) "libgtk2's library libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 calls undefined symbol gdk_font_from_description_for_display" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99932
<ubotu> New bug: #99933 in Ubuntu "enable desktop effects crashes system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99933
<ubotu> New bug: #99938 in banshee (universe) "All files in Banshee end with a comma" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99938
<ubotu> New bug: #99936 in gnome-applets (main) "Cannot set microphone level with mixer applet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99936
<ubotu> New bug: #99934 in seahorse (universe) "Stalls in infinite loop when creating new ElGamel subkey" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99934
<thekorn> hey dholbach, something went wrong with my last push to bughelper.main this morning
<dholbach> thekorn: aha?
<dholbach> arg yes
<dholbach> my mistake
<thekorn> well, I always get bzr: ERROR: These branches have diverged.  Try using "merge" and then "push".
<ubotu> New bug: #99943 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99943
<dholbach> thekorn: oh?
<ubotu> New bug: #99942 in kde-guidance (main) "kde-guidance language select does not select language which is installed through adept" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99942
<dholbach> thekorn: where do you get that bug?
<dholbach> thekorn: I didn't push to .main
<dholbach> just to .0.1 and .dev
<ubotu> New bug: #98754 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in finishScreenDrawing()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98754
<thekorn> dholbach: I tried to push r124 (fix for bug 99586) this morning
<ubotu> Malone bug 99586 in bughelper "RFE: Add -d --duplicates to bughelper" [Wishlist,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99586
<dholbach> thekorn: i committed and pushed the URL fix now
<thekorn> I thought it worked, no error message
<dholbach> try merging and pushing again
<ubotu> New bug: #99944 in software-properties (main) "repository manager crash" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99944
<thekorn> dholbach: did you realy push to .0.1? when I do "bzr pull" I don't get any new revision...
<salty-horse> hi. can someone please mark this as confirmed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtkam/+bug/80728
<ubotu> Malone bug 80728 in gtkam "gtkam-0.1.14 missing Gnome menu icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Fujitsu> salty-horse: You can if you wish.
<salty-horse> Fujitsu, I think I don't have "confirm" permissions
<dholbach> thekorn: No new revisions to push
<dholbach> thekorn: Tree is up to date at revision 114.
<Fujitsu> Anybody can, salty-horse. Click on the name of package.
<salty-horse> Fujitsu, or I may be missing it - many of those options confuse me ("nominate for release", etc)
<Fujitsu> salty-horse: Click on the package name next to the Status/Importance.
<salty-horse> Fujitsu, thanks! (that's VERY unintuitive)
<Fujitsu> There's a bug about that. Until recently it didn't even have the triangle next to it.
<salty-horse> Fujitsu, is there a way to file bugs regarding a specific package in a specific ubuntu distribution? i keep filing bugs and forget to mention the distro
<Fujitsu> There is, but it's not designed for that sort of purpose.
<thekorn> dholbach: for me 113 is the latest revision, also here https://code.launchpad.net/~bugsquad/bughelper/bughelper.0.1
<Fujitsu> thekorn: It can take a while to mirror to http.
<thekorn> Fujitsu: ok,
<dholbach> thekorn:
<dholbach> daniel@bert:~/bzr/bughelper.0.1$ bzr push
<dholbach> Using saved location:
<dholbach> sftp://dholbach@bazaar.launchpad.net/~bugsquad/bughelper/bughelper.0.1/
<dholbach> No new revisions to push.
<dholbach> daniel@bert:~/bzr/bughelper.0.1$ bzr up
<dholbach> Tree is up to date at revision 114.
<dholbach> daniel@bert:~/bzr/bughelper.0.1$
<thekorn> dholbach: $ bzr up
<thekorn> Tree is up to date at revision 113.
<ubotu> New bug: #99945 in d4x (universe) "[apport]  nt crashed with SIGSEGV"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99945
<ubotu> New bug: #99946 in deskbar-applet (main) "deskbar-applet do not depend on python-dbus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99946
<mvo> dholbach: my bughelper "bughelper -A -p update-manager -T update-manager "raise child_exception" dup" does not catch anything, am I missing something? it should at least catch bug #100074
<ubotu> Malone bug 100074 in update-manager "Upgrade Tool crashes during cleanup" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100074
<dholbach> mvo: looking
<dholbach> thekorn: can you try to checkout sftp://?
<dholbach> thekorn: do we have any confirmations that bughelper works with LP's new UI?
<thekorn> dholbach: I tested this morning and I had no problems
<dholbach> super
<thekorn> but I'm not totally sure
<dholbach> daniel@lovegood:~$ bugnumbers -p update-manager
<dholbach> No bugs found.
<dholbach> daniel@lovegood:~$
<dholbach> looks like we have some work to do
<thekorn> argh
<mvo> happy to test any fixes now that I rely a lot more on bughelper than before :)
<dholbach> mvo: no fixes yet
<mvo> dholbach: no problem, just wanted to let you know about my keenes to test any :)
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> thekorn: are you looking at the problem atm?
<thekorn> dholbach: will have a closer look at HTMLOperations after lunch, I think pitti's apport bits are also not working...
<dholbach> thekorn: I'm looking at the Bug() object and its regexps
<dholbach> yeah, he needs Bug()
<ubotu> New bug: #99947 in slune (universe) "3d games crashes before oppening" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99947
<ubotu> New bug: #99952 in system-tools-backends (main) "[apport]  system-tools-backends crashed with SIGSEGV in exit()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99952
<ubotu> New bug: #99950 in sysklogd (main) "[apport]  syslogd crashed with SIGSEGV in exit()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99950
<ubotu> New bug: #99949 in udev (main) "[apport]  udevd crashed with SIGSEGV in _fini()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99949
<ubotu> New bug: #99951 in acpid (main) "[apport]  events crashed with SIGSEGV in exit()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99951
<ubotu> New bug: #99953 in Ubuntu "Live boot of 7.04 Beta fails on HP dv6225us" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99953
<ubotu> New bug: #99948 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in g_markup_escape_text()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99948
<thekorn> dholbach: the strange thing is that bughelper.main is working with the new LP UI, but i don't now why :)
<dholbach> thekorn: really?
<dholbach> WOW
<pochu> morning :)
<thekorn> morning pochu
<dholbach> thekorn: should be a change in bugPage
<pochu> hey thekorn :)
<ubotu> New bug: #99954 in Ubuntu "network adapter driver problem?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99954
* Fujitsu thinks it'd be nice if warning was given before this sort of thing was done.
<dholbach> thekorn: i think i have the fix
<thekorn> dholbach: yeaha!
<dholbach> http://daniel.holba.ch/temp/patch is part one of it
<dholbach> we need to fix the 'Next' links too
<ubotu> New bug: #99955 in Ubuntu "System instability while printing." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99955
<ubotu> New bug: #99937 in rhythmbox (main) "Editing GNOME Audio Profiles causes Rhythmox to freeze (dup-of: 84007)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99937
<dholbach> mvo, thekorn: can you test http://daniel.holba.ch/temp/patch on the 0.1 branch?
<thekorn> dholbach: will do...
<ubotu> New bug: #99956 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XCloseDisplay()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99956
<afflux> found a bug that affects 3 packages and their upstream sources... (bug 99947) what to do with it? Add the upstream to the "affects"-list?
<ubotu> Malone bug 99947 in slune "3d games crashes before oppening" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99947
<afflux> this affects the packages slune, py2play and balazar...
<pochu> we already are 100k+ bugs :)
<thekorn> dholbach: I think that's it. ./bugnumbers works fine for me
<pochu> bug 100091
<ubotu> Malone bug 100091 in liferea "liferea crashes on certain URLs when launching article in tab or browser (dup-of: 98522)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100091
<ubotu> Malone bug 98522 in liferea "liferea crashes with embedded html viewer" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98522
* thekorn hugs dholbach 
<pochu> thekorn, dholbach: what's the problem, the LP beta public?
<dholbach> pochu: yes
<dholbach> thekorn: looks good?
<thekorn> pochu: yes the bling bling LP is public
<pochu> hehe
<thekorn> dholbach: yes
<ubotu> New bug: #99957 in audio-convert (universe) "ConvertAudio script assumes wrong output from file(1)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99957
* dholbach hugs thekorn back
<dholbach> yoohoo
<dholbach> fix pushed and package uploaded
<ubotu> New bug: #99960 in linux-meta (main) "Kernel messages on boot request report to developers." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99960
<ubotu> New bug: #98606 in pacman "german translation bug in pacman description" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98606
<ubotu> New bug: #99961 in xrdb (main) "[apport]  xrdb crashed with SIGFPE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99961
<pochu> lol, ubotu is a little out-of-date, isn't it? :)
<Fujitsu> pochu: The mailing list is 12 hours behind, and getting worse.
<pochu> oh, is ubotu subscribed to the ML?
<pochu> hehe
<Fujitsu> That's where it gets all of its bugs, yes.
<pochu> Fujitsu: that explains it :)
<ubotu> New bug: #99963 in Ubuntu "Live CD and install, slow and hanging on Toshiba Satellite A15-S129" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99963
<ubotu> New bug: #99964 in par2cmdline (universe) "par2 should be able to rescan for new par files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99964
<ubotu> New bug: #99966 in update-manager (main) "Running partial upgrade, there is a spelling mistake in update-manager.  Running is spelled with one "n"" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99966
<Fujitsu> #100000 was passed 9.5 hours ago, so it is a fair way behind.
<pochu> yeah
<ubotu> New bug: #99965 in Ubuntu "[needs packaging]  celtx" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99965
* txwikinger was already wondering
<ubotu> New bug: #99968 in rhythmbox (main) "Next song button doesn't work as expected in Last.fm radio." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99968
<afflux> sorry to ask again: what to do if one bug (#99947) affects 3 packages and their upstream sources?
<ubotu> New bug: #99970 in beryl-core (universe) "/var/crash/_usr_bin_beryl.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99970
<Fujitsu> afflux: I doubt it's the same bug.
<Fujitsu> afflux: That bug is specific to that package...
<ubotu> New bug: #99971 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Crashed when viewing original html" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99971
<ubotu> New bug: #99972 in Ubuntu "On bootup  ther was a popup saying something crashed.  I don't know what crashed." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99972
<ubotu> New bug: #99973 in k3b (main) "spelling error "savely"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99973
<afflux> Fujitsu: slune, py2play and balazar all have the file character.py and they're all missing the "# -*- coding: utf-8 -*-" line (and all 3 are raising this exception)
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<afflux> so i think it should be the same bug
<ubotu> New bug: #99975 in pitivi (universe) "[apport]  pitivi crashed with TypeError in fraction_mul()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99975
<ubotu> New bug: #99974 in qsynth (universe) "[apport]  qsynth crashed with SIGFPE in create_dpis() (dup-of: 81686)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99974
<ubotu> New bug: #99976 in evolution (main) "Unable to add an appointment in Evolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99976
<ubotu> New bug: #99977 in kftpgrabber (universe) "[feisty]  kftpgrabber has trouble with localhost ftp servers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99977
<ubotu> New bug: #99979 in ffmpeg (universe) "[apport]  ffmpeg crashed with SIGSEGV in memcpy()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99979
<ubotu> New bug: #99978 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal has no abbitily to disable close button on tabs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99978
<ubotu> New bug: #99980 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile.py crashed with TypeError in update_rating()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99980
<ubotu> New bug: #99981 in grub (main) "Grub freezes on boot with just "Grub" text" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99981
<ubotu> New bug: #99982 in linux-meta (main) "newest kernel breaks eSATA" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99982
<ubotu> New bug: #99984 in gdesklets (universe) "gDesklets applets crashed on login to KDE Desktop." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99984
<ubotu> New bug: #99985 in libgnujaxp-java (universe) "dapper can't build itself: libgnujaxp-java syntax errors" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99985
<ubotu> New bug: #99986 in kde-guidance (main) "Turned computer on and found warning applet in panel[apport]  guidance-power-manager.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99986
<ubotu> New bug: #99989 in apport (main) "apport should use another browser if firefox crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99989
<ubotu> New bug: #99991 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  guidance-power-manager.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99991
<ubotu> New bug: #99993 in apcalc (universe) "[UVFe Sync Request]  apcalc 2.12.1.13-2" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99993
<ubotu> New bug: #99997 in libunwind (main) "dapper can't build itself: libunwind build depends fail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99997
<ubotu> New bug: #99987 in update-manager (main) "A unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99987
<ubotu> New bug: #99995 in gnome-utils (main) "gnome-screenshot uses non-unique temporary directory breaks on multi-user system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99995
<ubotu> New bug: #99998 in mac-fdisk (main) "dapper can't build itself: mac-fdisk compile errors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99998
<ubotu> New bug: #99999 in Ubuntu "frequent graphic crash after use for about 20 minutes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99999
<ubotu> New bug: #100001 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in exit()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100001
<ubotu> New bug: #100002 in slune (universe) "[apport]  slune crashed with TypeError in soya.set_sound_volume(globdef.SOUND_VOLUME)()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100002
<ubotu> New bug: #100003 in nautilus (main) "dapper can't build itself: nautilus build depends fails" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100003
<ubotu> New bug: #100004 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-cups-icon crashed with SIGSEGV in __pthread_mutex_unlock_usercnt()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100004
<ubotu> New bug: #100005 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "grub: feisty linux-image 2.6.20-13, wrong root device in menu.lst" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100005
<ubotu> New bug: #100006 in update-manager (main) "not sure what happened.  Just finished 7.04 upgrade" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100006
<ubotu> New bug: #100007 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed " [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100007
<ubotu> New bug: #100008 in Ubuntu "Successfully Install Ubuntu 7.04 on HP dc7700" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100008
<ubotu> New bug: #100009 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity gives exessive popups for non mounted filesystems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100009
<ubotu> New bug: #100011 in kde-guidance (main) "Feisty: kde power manager settings no longer enforced" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100011
<ubotu> New bug: #100012 in language-selector (main) "[qt]  russian language of display is not installed" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100012
<ubotu> New bug: #100013 in ubiquity (main) "autodetect hostname from existing GNU/Linux installs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100013
<ubotu> New bug: #100014 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV in memcpy()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100014
<ubotu> New bug: #100016 in gnomebaker (universe) "[apport]  gnomebaker crashed with SIGSEGV in memcpy()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100016
<ubotu> New bug: #100017 in pngcrush (universe) "pngcrush compiled against wrong PNG library version" [Low,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100017
<ubotu> New bug: #100018 in samba (main) "bug reporting link is panic-action script is broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100018
<ubotu> New bug: #100019 in samba (main) "Segfault in Samba" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100019
<ubotu> New bug: #100024 in Ubuntu "[regression]  X under feisty is 800x600 not 1024x768" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100024
<ubotu> New bug: #100025 in compiz (main) "media players show blank screens" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100025
<ubotu> New bug: #100026 in Ubuntu "enabling desktop-effects creates 4 workspaces, even if cube isnt selected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100026
<ubotu> New bug: #100027 in democracyplayer (universe) "democracyplayer closed unexpectedly (dup-of: 81798)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100027
<ubotu> New bug: #100028 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile.py crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_tree_view_remove_column()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100028
<ubotu> New bug: #100029 in Ubuntu "[wishlist]  remove vim-tiny/vim-minimal from ubuntu default install." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100029
<ubotu> New bug: #100030 in scim (main) "Pure X windows applications don't accept SCIM input" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100030
<ubotu> New bug: #100031 in Ubuntu "[regression]  laptop wont unsuspend on feisty." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100031
<ubotu> New bug: #100032 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100032
<dandel> sfllaw, you there?
<dandel> hi hobbsee.
<dandel> bug 81686
<dandel> Bug 81686
<dandel> ... hmm... the bot must be down lol.
<Hobbsee> hey dandel
<ogra> no LP changed ... it likely needs updating in the parser
<dandel> the bug 81686 returned when i did a dist upgrade to feisty lol.
<dandel> so the bug is included upstream of edgy.
* dandel will probobly in the next 2 or 3 days change the patch to apply with ease on feisty.
<dandel> hey hobsee, have you applied that patch to your kubuntu install yet to see if it broke anything?
* dandel tries jabbering hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> dandel: which patch?
<dandel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt-x11-free/+bug/81686
<Hobbsee> if i'm not responding on irc, then i'm not responding on jabber, btw
<Hobbsee> havent tried it
<dandel> it should break nothing.
<dandel> but fix a fatal flaw in qt when it comes to having tv out on systems where it has no screen size defined in mm.
* dandel hasn't sent any messages with jabber yet, just got it setup, had no clue if jabber would work right with the gtalk network.
<Hobbsee> ahh
<dandel> i gotta correct that patch a little bit anyways... it has 1 line that isn't properly setup, as per what my comment says.
<Hobbsee> if you could, that'd be great
<dandel> the patch works just fine as is on my system, and that's what got me b4 in the code because i didn't double check the lines lol.
* Hobbsee asks in #kubuntu-devel
* dandel grabs the source
<dandel> hey hobbsee, what was the command to generate a patch again?
<Hobbsee> dandel: diff -urN old new > descriptivenameofpatch.patch
<dandel> hobbsee might not let me lol, i haven't regged yet.
<Hobbsee> version request?  that's different
<dandel> ah... well you got the version of chat i'm using lol.
<Hobbsee> yes
<dandel> hobbsee, the patch is up.
<Hobbsee> cool
<dandel> hmm... a direct build command was what, without running apt-get lol.
<dandel> don't matter now, it's building
<Mithrandir> morning, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya Mithrandir!
<dandel> hobbsee, it is compiling and hasn't errored yet, i'll test it later today though gotta get going lol... if you want to try it out on your system, shouldn't provide any unexpected changes at all.
<Hobbsee> true, but i dont have an effected card
<dandel> yes i know, but you can confirm that it doesn't break uneffected cards.
* dandel has to say that fglrx is very buggy, and that the new control panel won't run because it uses static qt linking.
<pochu> seb128: how is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/90245 going?
<seb128> pochu: it's not, I'm closing it
<seb128> pochu: it's too near of feisty now
<pochu> ok
<vince_> Hi all, if you have some time (developpers), could take a look at this bug please ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/86292
<seb128> vince_: hi
<vince_> This only happen on feisty for me. Everythings ok on dapper and edgy (kubuntu).
<vince_> Hi
<seb128> vince_: could you get the log requested by Martin?
<vince_> ok
<hggdh> vince: I cannot reproduce it here (ubuntu), but I will try on a kubuntu at home
<vince_> The same thing happens on ubuntu for me.
<vince_> I have just attached the files on launchpad.
<ucap> Hi, everybody. I'm trying to fix a bug (it's my first go at it), but I'm not sure if I did everything the way it should be done. This is the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sendmail/+bug/83673. I have created a diff file, is this all it takes or is it more complicated?
<seb128> ucap: create a diff file and attach it to the bug seems about right
<seb128> then you have to find somebody to sponsor the upload
<seb128> maybe ask on #ubuntu-motu
<ucap> seb128: thanks, but I just read this on the wiki "Some packages use a patch system. Check to see if the directory debian/patches exists. If it does, take a look at MOTU/School/PatchingSources for some examples of how the various patch systems work. If there is a patch system, create a patch using the procedures described on that page." And the procedures explained on that page are far more complex than simply creating a diff file.
<vince_> I have to go. If you need something else, could you please send me a message on launchpad ?
<seb128> ucap: you can attach a debdiff also if you want, that's not required though
<seb128> vince_: we will do, thank you
<ucap> But I guess I'll just attach the diff file and see what happens...
<cburg> Ubugtu, we miss your spamming ways.
<blueyed> There are some beryl-related crashed, e.g. bug 95312 - would it help to ask the reporter(s) to install the beryl-core-dbg? Or should they at least install all beryl-*-dbg packages right away?
<blueyed> Bug 95312: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/beryl-core/+bug/95312
<cburg> blueyed: Doesn't the automatic retrace cover that?
<blueyed> cburg: it does not look like it would do it - at least there seem to be no useful backtraces with a lot of the crashes in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/beryl-core/
<bdmurray> blueyed: can you point me to a specific bug?
<cburg> bdmurray:  Bug 95312: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/beryl-core/+bug/95312
<cburg> that was the bug linked.
<blueyed> bdmurray: e.g. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/beryl-core/+bug/95222
<cburg> ah ok, that one is different.
<cburg> I see what you're saying now.
<bdmurray> bug 95222 is about an older version of beryl so I'd see if it is still an issue
<blueyed> oh, sorry. #95312 was a bad example really - there's a real trace in there.
<blueyed> bdmurray: 95222 is about beryl-core 0.2.1.dfsg+git20070318-0ubuntu1 and the current one is "..ubuntu2". The only change is "Compile with -fPIC". May that make a difference?
<bdmurray> blueyed: I can't say for sure.
<Seveas> bug 1
<ubotu> Malone bug 1 in ichthux "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<seb128> Seveas: cool, you updated it ;)
<Nafallo> ubotu: wb :-)
<Seveas> seb128, no, I just reverted the breakage ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #100033 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_text_toggle_on_type()" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100033
<ubotu> New bug: #100034 in hplip (main) "hplip toolbox crashed upon opening from applet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100034
<ubotu> New bug: #100035 in ltsp (main) "[Feisty]  LTSP chroot upgrade fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100035
<ubotu> New bug: #100036 in xserver-xorg-video-savage (main) "Mouse cursor craeates artifacts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100036
<ubotu> New bug: #100037 in Ubuntu "[need-packaging]  Murx" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100037
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wb :-) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nafallo> ehrm... ;-)
<Seveas> backlog :)
<Seveas> I'm surprised it doesn't flood out
<Nafallo> Seveas: I wasn't expecting an answer on "wb :-)" :-)
<Seveas> Nafallo, the Encyclopedia plugin (factoids) is globally enabled
<Nafallo> :-)
<Seveas> !ping
<ubotu> New bug: #100038 in griffith (universe) "[apport]  griffith crashed with AttributeError in open_search()" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100038
<ubotu> New bug: #100039 in Ubuntu "Open office file doesnt recognise workspace move" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100039
<ubotu> New bug: #100040 in gconf-editor (main) "gconf-editor does not turn on trash and other icons on desktop after apropriate checkboxes are checked" [Low,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100040
<ubotu> New bug: #100042 in Ubuntu "Audio Controls do not function" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100042
<ubotu> pong
<ubotu> New bug: #100043 in ubiquity (main) "feisty herd 5 installer stalls while preparing the partitioner" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100043
<ubotu> New bug: #100044 in tsclient (main) "RDP password not passed through" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100044
<ubotu> New bug: #100045 in gnome-system-tools (main) "Context menu share dir install loop" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100045
<ubotu> New bug: #100046 in launchpad "ID OOPS-457B251" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100046
<ubotu> New bug: #100047 in firefox (main) "firefox disappears, but remains open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100047
<ubotu> New bug: #100048 in Ubuntu "alt-tab only doesn't jump between virtual desktops" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100048
<ubotu> New bug: #100049 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  guidance-power-manager.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100049
<ubotu> New bug: #100050 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu LTS non-security bugs are ignored" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100050
<ubotu> New bug: #99214 in restricted-manager (main) "updates errors" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99214
<ubotu> New bug: #100051 in update-manager (main) "ubuntu distro updater crashed (dup-of: 99380)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100051
<ubotu> New bug: #100052 in gnome-panel (main) "wish: applications menu behaviour and contextmenu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100052
<ubotu> New bug: #100053 in Ubuntu "No easy codec install after an attempt failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100053
<ubotu> New bug: #100054 in Ubuntu "Adept Manager displays Could not commint changes on downloading updates or other software" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100054
<ubotu> New bug: #100055 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with NameError in checkForKernel() (dup-of: 97663)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100055
<ubotu> New bug: #100056 in gnome-applets (main) "While system is running, the crash popup for invest-applet appears (dup-of: 80407)" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100056
<Seveas> bug 100000
<ubotu> New bug: #100068 in gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV"" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100068
<ubotu> New bug: #100021 in ltsp (main) "[Feisty]  LTSP fails on multi-homed server due to network manager touching predefined static interfaces" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100021
<ubotu> New bug: #100069 in libgnujaxp-java (universe) "Please remove libgnujaxp-java from the archive" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100069
<ubotu> New bug: #100070 in beagle (main) "[apport]  IndexHelper.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100070
<ubotu> New bug: #100071 in democracyplayer (universe) "It crashed on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100071
<ubotu> New bug: #100072 in synaptic (main) "Empty drop-down boxes on General tab in Preferences" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100072
<ubotu> New bug: #100074 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade Tool crashes during cleanup (dup-of: 99380)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100074
<ubotu> New bug: #100075 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV in pkgDepCache::ActionGroup::ActionGroup()" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100075
<ubotu> New bug: #100076 in emerald (universe) "chiusura inattesa di emerald" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100076
<ubotu> New bug: #100078 in workrave (main) "[apport]  workrave crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_style_realize()" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100078
<ubotu> New bug: #99779 in openoffice.org (main) "open office menu items lost translations" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99779
<ubotu> New bug: #100090 in xubuntu-docs (main) "No link to xubuntu-docs, bout Xfce box refers to Xfce docs." [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100090
<ubotu> New bug: #99640 in yodl (universe) "[UVFe Sync Request]  yodl 2.11-1" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99640
<ubotu> New bug: #100097 in ppracer (universe) "[apport]  ppracer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100097
<ubotu> New bug: #100098 in Ubuntu "error when start Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100098
<ubotu> New bug: #100099 in update-manager (main) "Update from Edgy to Feisty Beta failed on PPC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100099
<ubotu> New bug: #100100 in firefox (main) "www.helsingborg.se looks strange in firefox, looks good in windows with same ff-version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100100
<ubotu> New bug: #100102 in gnome-art (universe) "Gnome splashscreen manager crashes when trying to install a new splash screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100102
<ubotu> New bug: #100106 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100106
<ubotu> New bug: #100107 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100107
<ubotu> New bug: #100108 in module-init-tools (main) "IPv6 disappeared" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100108
<ubotu> New bug: #100092 in Ubuntu "libwmflite-0.2.so.7 is not an ELF file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100092
<ubotu> New bug: #100109 in devede (multiverse) "Distorted audio in encoded dvd's" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100109
<ubotu> New bug: #100110 in Ubuntu "18 seconds ACPI delay while booting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100110
<ubotu> New bug: #100112 in qtorrent (universe) "[apport]  qtorrent crashed with AttributeError in __stop()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100112
<ubotu> New bug: #100115 in kdeutils (main) "kdewallet doesn't store konqueror's forms and passwords" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100115
<ubotu> New bug: #100117 in tinyerp-client (universe) "[apport]  tinyerp-client.py crashed with AttributeError in sig_help_context()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100117
<ubotu> New bug: #100111 in msttcorefonts (multiverse) "msttcorefonts package ends with error even when fonts are installed correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100111
<ubotu> New bug: #100114 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "snd-hda-intel: distorted sound after resume, until the module is reloaded" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100114
<ubotu> New bug: #100116 in sshfs-fuse (universe) "sshfs mounted drives do not show correct size and availability in df" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100116
<ubotu> New bug: #100118 in evince (main) "Evince doesn't show .eps images in dvi" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100118
<ubotu> New bug: #100120 in metacity (main) "[apport]  metacity crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100120
<ubotu> New bug: #100121 in gstreamer (universe) "webradio does not work, dr.dk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100121
<ubotu> New bug: #100122 in galeon (universe) "Crash when trying to report bug in new launchpad" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100122
<ubotu> New bug: #100123 in totem (main) "Playing vdeo in totem gives black window in Feisty beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100123
<ubotu> New bug: #100125 in Ubuntu "Disable system beep" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100125
<ubotu> New bug: #100126 in Ubuntu "Data corruption with ext3 in striped logical volume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100126
<ubotu> New bug: #100094 in Ubuntu "Opera crashes during logout from google mail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100094
<Nafallo> ehrm
<Nafallo> 1. We are not Google, 2. We are not Opera Software
<Nafallo> :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #100091 in liferea (main) "liferea crashes on certain URLs when launching article in tab or browser (dup-of: 98522)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100091
<ubotu> New bug: #101007 in Ubuntu "LiveCD doesn't mount swap on start (dup-of: 62868)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101007
<ubotu> New bug: #101123 in beryl-core (universe) "beryl 0.2.1 not working with fglrx 8.35.5 / xserver-xgl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101123
<txwikinger> bug 100000
<ubotu> Malone bug 100000 in malone "There are still too many bug reports" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100000
<pochu> mpt is deceiful :)
<pochu> deceitful even
<ubotu> New bug: #101839 in Ubuntu "probable system crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101839
<ubotu> New bug: #101840 in xchat (universe) "xchat crashes on dcc get. gdb backtrace included." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101840
<ubotu> New bug: #101841 in pulseaudio (main) "[apport]  gconf-helper crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101841
<ubotu> New bug: #101844 in initramfs-tools (main) "update-initramfs truncates initrd if MINKVER not met" [High,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101844
<ubotu> New bug: #101842 in gstreamer (universe) "No sound when gst play Audio CD, mp3, ogg " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101842
<ubotu> New bug: #101843 in gnome-themes (main) "custom colours are not applied in some places" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101843
<ubotu> New bug: #101845 in Ubuntu "Automounted Volumes mount points change" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101845
<ubotu> New bug: #101850 in metacity (main) "[apport]  metacity crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101850
<ubotu> New bug: #101851 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Filename is blanked when using save as or save link" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101851
<ubotu> New bug: #101852 in hal (main) "hal - usb harddrive eject instead of unmount" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101852
<ubotu> New bug: #101853 in Ubuntu "deskbar applet's beagle backend sends wrong URI's to application" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101853
<ubotu> New bug: #101854 in language-pack-fi-base (main) "langue-pack-fi-base conflict with language-pack-fi" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101854
<ubotu> New bug: #101857 in network-manager "WPA doesn't work with NetworkManager using the bcm43xx driver (works with wpa_supplicant)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101857
<ubotu> New bug: #101860 in Ubuntu "Kernel driver bug with a prism54 usb key" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101860
<ubotu> New bug: #101863 in pango-libthai (main) "[SUPERSEDED]  please remove pango-libthai from archive" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101863
<ubotu> New bug: #101864 in ubuntu-docs (main) "Wrong reference in windows document" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101864
<ubotu> New bug: #101865 in language-support-th (main) "please drop depends on pango-libthai" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101865
<ubotu> New bug: #101866 in gst-plugins-bad0.10 (universe) "[Feisty]  Totem using glimagesink is playing at least three times faster than necesary and it opens new window for showing video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101866
<ubotu> New bug: #100020 in ubiquity (main) "advanced grub install is excessively difficult to use (dup-of: 90575)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100020
<ubotu> New bug: #101868 in xserver-xgl (universe) "[apport]  Xgl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101868
<ubotu> New bug: #101869 in Ubuntu "system crash after restore hibernate state" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101869
<ubotu> New bug: #101870 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101870
<ubotu> New bug: #101871 in rhythmbox (main) "typo in the Finnish translation of Rhythmbox" [Low,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101871
<ubotu> New bug: #101872 in xchat (universe) "X-Chat does not display colours/attributes in the topic edit bar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101872
<ubotu> New bug: #101874 in ubuntulooks (main) "Check-menu items are drawn incorrectly" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101874
<ubotu> New bug: #101876 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101876
<ubotu> New bug: #101877 in Ubuntu "change screen resolution through command prompt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101877
<ubotu> New bug: #99761 in xorg (main) "Server X crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99761
<ubotu> New bug: #101878 in Ubuntu "Scandinavian letters and other special keys stopped functioning after March 31st updates (Feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101878
<ubotu> New bug: #101882 in eclipse (universe) "Eclipse : File->Print grayed out" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101882
<ubotu> New bug: #101883 in restricted-manager (main) "wants to install nvidia drivers on a ATI desktop" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101883
<ubotu> New bug: #101879 in firefox (main) "[edgy]  Firefox Crashed -- libflashplayer.so" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101879
<ubotu> New bug: #101884 in Ubuntu "Feisty (2.6.20-13) boot crc error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101884
<ubotu> New bug: #101886 in update-manager (main) "Cannot copy and paste "Details" output." [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101886
<ubotu> New bug: #101889 in Ubuntu "tango icon set doesn't provide icon for desktop-effects" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101889
<ubotu> New bug: #101890 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall() (update pluggin showcase)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101890
<ubotu> New bug: #101887 in ubiquity (main) "Installation hangs at Migration step" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101887
<ubotu> New bug: #101893 in asp (universe) "please merge asp 1.8-6 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101893
<ubotu> New bug: #101894 in xubuntu-docs (main) "Spelling error in 1 st line of "New to Linux"" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101894
<ubotu> New bug: #101875 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed on receiving mails" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101875
<ubotu> New bug: #101885 in openoffice.org (main) "GNOME themes not handled correctly when choosing icon set" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101885
<ubotu> New bug: #101895 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-keyboard-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in g_list_foreach() when trying to add new layout." [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101895
<ubotu> New bug: #101896 in silky (universe) "silky segfaults on startup with 7.04 beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101896
<ubotu> New bug: #101906 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_is_a() (dup-of: 85776)" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101906
<ubotu> New bug: #101908 in util-vserver (universe) "[apport]  vserver-info crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101908
<ubotu> New bug: #101910 in basket (universe) "[apport]  basket crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101910
<ubotu> New bug: #101911 in Ubuntu "Feisty Beta LiveCD shuts down due to bogus heat sensor data on Presario V2000" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101911
<ubotu> New bug: #101913 in firefox (main) "firefox report bug test" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101913
<ubotu> New bug: #101914 in Ubuntu "usb storage drive does not automount" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101914
<nixternal> oh my
<nixternal> 6 digit bug numbers scare me
<ubotu> New bug: #101891 in Ubuntu "Error activating XKB configuration (Fiesty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101891
<ubotu> New bug: #101892 in bogofilter (main) "[apport]  bogofilter crashed with SIGSEGV on normal mail fetching IMAP mail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101892
<ubotu> New bug: #101918 in hotkey-setup (main) "[apport]  package hotkey-setup failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101918
<ubotu> New bug: #101919 in iptables (main) "ip6tables refuses to run" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101919
<nixternal> STOP! WE GET THE POINT! :)
<ubotu> New bug: #101904 in control-center (main) "gnome theme manager crash" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101904
<ubotu> New bug: #101920 in pulseaudio (main) "Logitech 250 headset doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101920
<ubotu> New bug: #101921 in evolution-exchange (main) "[apport]  evolution-exchange-storage crashed with SIGSEGV in XInternAtom()" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101921
<ubotu> New bug: #101922 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (universe) "[UVFe]  a new version of the driver" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101922
<HiddenWolf> Hey guys, I think I am running into a bug somewhere. I cannot unmount one of my external harddisks properly using nautilus. This is feisty.
<dandel> hmm
<dandel> right click and go to eject, see if it works that way
<HiddenWolf> sudo umount /media/bla works though
<HiddenWolf> dandel: gets me a cannot unmount device properly error and it remounts
<dandel> it should be a desktop item.
<ubotu> New bug: #101926 in update-notifier "update-notifier_apt-check" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101926
<ubotu> New bug: #101927 in ltsp (main) "ltsp-update-kernels dies if you already have a PPC chroot tree installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101927
<dandel> odd.
<ubotu> New bug: #101929 in hardinfo (universe) "[apport]  hardinfo crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp() (dup-of: 88098)" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101929
<dandel> it works for me.
<dandel> hmm... reinstall that package, after complete removal?
<HiddenWolf> which package?
* dandel checks
<ubotu> New bug: #101899 in ntfs-3g (universe) "please include new ntfs-3g-1.328" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101899
<ubotu> New bug: #101928 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Mass storage controller Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (Unknown device 0367) not Working in Feisty beta 1 (dup-of: 53923)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101928
<dandel> usb device?
<dandel> usbmount -- this is for usb devices on the mounting.
<HiddenWolf> dandel: the odd thing is, if I connect another usb-disk to the same hub, that works fine.
<dandel> mountapp... oh check the permissions of the device.
<ubotu> New bug: #101931 in Ubuntu "Gran Paradiso Alpha 3 loads Launchpad wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101931
<ubotu> New bug: #101940 in emerald (universe) "[apport]  emerald-theme-manager crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101940
<ubotu> New bug: #101941 in compiz-extra (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101941
<ubotu> New bug: #101942 in kdebase (main) "[kubuntu feisty]  Only 1 line of icons in system try" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101942
<ubotu> New bug: #101923 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "generated dbgsym packages are broken" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101923
<ubotu> New bug: #101933 in bzr-gtk (universe) "missing "import gtk" in gannotate (dup-of: 97473)" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101933
<ubotu> New bug: #101934 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-hwprobe.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101934
<ubotu> New bug: #101936 in prboom (universe) "[apport]  prboom crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101936
<ubotu> New bug: #101939 in Ubuntu "fesity fawn beta with full updates, does not save the wired connection dns setting when entered manually." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101939
<dandel> because it seems to be connected to the fact that the disk might be in use, have you tried rebooting since the issue started?
<HiddenWolf> yes, multiple times
<HiddenWolf> wtf, there are some files on there which root does not have the permissions for to change the permissions. :/
<ubotu> New bug: #101932 in Ubuntu "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101932
<ubotu> New bug: #101937 in Ubuntu "help in isolinux boot does not match config" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101937
<ubotu> New bug: #101938 in synaptic (main) "search can give false positive (Dapper 0.57.8) due to text munging" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101938
<HiddenWolf> removed the files, closed everything but nautilus, no joy
<ubotu> New bug: #101953 in rhythmbox (main) "UVF exception 0.9.8 to 0.10.0" [Wishlist,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101953
<ubotu> New bug: #101954 in evolution-exchange (main) "Calendar events added outside of evolution  (ie blackberry) do not show up in exchange calendar in evolution" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101954
<dandel> did you check the drive permissions?
<dandel> and also for hidden files
<ubotu> New bug: #101946 in pulseaudio (main) "[edubuntu feisty]  ltsp client and server sound problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101946
<ubotu> New bug: #101947 in audacity (universe) "audacity crashed without any visible reason" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101947
<ubotu> New bug: #101948 in beryl-core (universe) ""power history" window freezes on maximize when Beryl is active (AMD64 version)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101948
<HiddenWolf> dandel: my user, group root
<HiddenWolf> no hidden files
<ubotu> New bug: #101849 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101849
<ubotu> New bug: #101956 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101956
<HiddenWolf> no idea about the group root thing.
<dandel> what's the error?
<ubotu> New bug: #101847 in k3b (main) "k3b doesn't properly recognize write speed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101847
<dandel> was it here?
<dandel> bug 36252
<ubotu> Malone bug 36252 in nautilus "desktop/nautilus right-click umount problem" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/36252
<dandel> if it's related to this bug i called double check the permissions of the directory it's mounted to.
<HiddenWolf> It's mounted in /media/My Book
<ubotu> New bug: #101949 in vkeybd (universe) "vkeybd n00b config with timidity" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101949
<ubotu> New bug: #101950 in Ubuntu "In Feisty Beta i386 CD installation, is requested username and password." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101950
<ubotu> New bug: #101951 in pychess (universe) "[apport]  pychess crashed with IOError in save()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101951
<ubotu> New bug: #101957 in beryl-core (universe) "beryl core crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101957
<ubotu> New bug: #101958 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  soffice.bin crashed with SIGILL" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101958
<HiddenWolf> :/media/My Book$ sudo chown hidde:hidde backups/
<HiddenWolf> chown: changing ownership of `backups/': Operation not permitted
<dandel> wait... give me the permission line for that folder
<dandel> from the terminal
<HiddenWolf> drwx------  8 hidde root 32768 1970-01-01 01:00 .
<HiddenWolf> drwxr-xr-x  6 root  root  4096 2007-04-02 20:04 ..
<HiddenWolf> drwx------  2 hidde root 32768 2007-03-30 19:34 backups
<ubotu> New bug: #100085 in gthumb (main) "[apport]  gthumb crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_tree_model_get_valist()" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100085
<ubotu> New bug: #101859 in ubiquity (main) "grub installer crashed (duriing vmware image install), logs attached." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101859
<dandel> ok.
<ubotu> New bug: #101959 in xine-lib (main) "libxine crashes while playing mp3's in feisty apparently related to DPMS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101959
<HiddenWolf> I guess it is that bug, yes.
<dandel> try this: chmod 755 backups
<dandel> oh i forgot to add sudo lol.
<dandel> and give me the backup line again... should be the same as ..
<HiddenWolf> hidde@megaera:/media/My Book$ sudo chmod 755 backups
<HiddenWolf> hidde@megaera:/media/My Book$ ls -al
<HiddenWolf> total 228
<HiddenWolf> drwx------  8 hidde root 32768 1970-01-01 01:00 .
<HiddenWolf> drwxr-xr-x  6 root  root  4096 2007-04-02 20:04 ..
<HiddenWolf> drwx------  2 hidde root 32768 2007-03-30 19:34 backups
<HiddenWolf> no joy
<ubotu> New bug: #101912 in bzr-gtk "[apport]  olive-gtk crashed with AttributeError in display() (dup-of: 91522)" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101912
<ubotu> New bug: #101960 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101960
<ubotu> New bug: #101961 in update-notifier "GNOME Crashes" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101961
<dandel> read this tutorial... http://catcode.com/teachmod/
<ubotu> New bug: #101962 in gs-esp (main) "[apport]  gs-esp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101962
<ubotu> New bug: #101963 in Ubuntu "Computer does not wake up after suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101963
<ubotu> New bug: #101964 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "GnuCash crashed on printing" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101964
<ubotu> New bug: #101967 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101967
<ubotu> New bug: #101968 in lastfm (universe) "[apport]  lastfm crashed with SIGSEGV in QMetaObject::activate()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101968
<dandel> hmm... your the owner of the file, so try this... chmod 754 backups
<dandel> no sudo about it.
<ubotu> New bug: #100023 in ubiquity (main) "Reports other distros as being on sdx, when the distros themselfs dont use scsi emulation" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100023
<ubotu> New bug: #100088 in Ubuntu "Poor language in user feedback when checking CD integrity" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100088
<ubotu> New bug: #100087 in Ubuntu "hibernate failed on compal cl56, locked up keyboard completely" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100087
<ubotu> New bug: #100093 in vlc (universe) "VLC doesn't integrate into "Open With" dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100093
<ubotu> New bug: #100096 in vino (main) "[apport]  vino-server crashed with SIGSEGV in vino_input_init() (dup-of: 92514)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100096
<HiddenWolf> dandel: no joy
<dandel> it's a bug with permissions
<ubotu> New bug: #101970 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101970
<dandel> sudo -i ( login to root, and then force the change. )
<dandel> oh and double check the media directory
<dandel> and force hte modification to the usb line that it is using.
<ubotu> New bug: #100104 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kfontinst crashed with SIGSEGV in FT_Get_PS_Font_Info()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100104
<ubotu> New bug: #100105 in Ubuntu "Screen shift to the left after resume from hibernate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100105
<ubotu> New bug: #99924 in gnome-panel (main) "Panel crashes after software update." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99924
<ubotu> New bug: #101973 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in osl_getFileStatus()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101973
<ubotu> New bug: #101974 in Ubuntu "daemons with same usage running (acpid/apmd, anacron/atd, klogd/sysklogd)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101974
<dandel> i think you might have issues due to modifications you made to the mount setup.
<HiddenWolf> I didn't make modifications that I'm aware of.
<ubotu> New bug: #100067 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV in pkgDepCache::ActionGroup::ActionGroup()" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100067
<ubotu> New bug: #101975 in wmii-doc (universe) "beginner's guide not properly compiled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101975
<dandel> well in your media directory it should only have cdrom, disk, usb, and hd based links.
<ubotu> New bug: #100119 in debtags (main) "[apport]  debtags crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100119
<ubotu> New bug: #101976 in debian-installer (main) "Alternate installer always fails in CJK mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101976
<ubotu> New bug: #101980 in liferea (main) "[feisty]  liferea icon in  notification-area not transparent anymore" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101980
<ubotu> New bug: #101981 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-retrace crashed with SystemError in run() (dup-of: 96614)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101981
<dandel> oh, hmm... i'd also look at your usb device log... dmesg | grep usb
<ubotu> New bug: #101978 in network-manager (main) "Problem when trying to view Network information" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101978
<ubotu> New bug: #101979 in cron (main) "[apport]  cron crashed with SIGSEGV in dlopen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101979
<ubotu> New bug: #101977 in gnome-btdownload (main) "[apport]  gnome-btdownload crashed with SIGSEGV in PyObject_Malloc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101977
<HiddenWolf> dandel: no obvious errors
<Rocha> hello
<Rocha> anyone using a sony vaio here?
<ubotu> New bug: #99941 in xmms (main) "Incorrect song length reported" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99941
<ubotu> New bug: #101983 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_tree_model_get_value()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101983
<dandel> ahuh... umm... what might be the issue?
<ubotu> New bug: #101984 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "firegl_public.c: Ubuntu modification uses obsolete __syscall_return " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101984
<ubotu> New bug: #101985 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile.py crashed with TypeError in update_rating()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101985
<Rocha> i don't know if this is a bug
<Rocha> i have sony_acpi loaded and brightness doesn't change when writing to /proc/acpi/sony/brightness
<ubotu> New bug: #101986 in alsa-utils (main) "Headphone jack sense problem in HP laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101986
<ubotu> New bug: #101989 in human-theme (main) "Text selection color in human theme should be slightly more saturated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101989
<dandel> hmm i dunno about that, i use desktops.
<ubotu> New bug: #101988 in irqbalance (universe) "irqbalance universe UVFe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101988
<ubotu> New bug: #101990 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101990
<ubotu> New bug: #101991 in xen-meta (universe) "Xen virtual machines build under Edgy does not run under feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101991
<ubotu> New bug: #101992 in gnome-app-install (main) "Duplicate entries "Add/Remove..." in GNOME menu (dup-of: 101994)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101992
<ubotu> New bug: #101993 in xen-meta (universe) "Xen virtual machines build under Edgy does not run under feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101993
<ubotu> New bug: #101994 in gnome-app-install (main) "Duplicate entries "Add/Remove..." in GNOME menu" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101994
<ubotu> New bug: #101995 in Ubuntu "System can't find usb webcam " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101995
<ubotu> New bug: #100127 in ifpgui (universe) "[apport]  ifpgui crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100127
<ubotu> New bug: #102000 in Ubuntu "openoffice presentation give a bug report after quit." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102000
<ubotu> New bug: #102004 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  firefox/epiphany do not browse" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102004
<ubotu> New bug: #102005 in gaim (main) "gaim should support skype" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102005
<ubotu> New bug: #102002 in vim (main) "GTK assertion `g_path_is_absolute (filename)' failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102002
<ubotu> New bug: #102003 in cron (main) "[apport]  cron crashed with SIGSEGV in dlopen() (dup-of: 101979)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102003
<ubotu> New bug: #102006 in xchat (universe) "[apport]  xchat crashed with SIGSEGV in fgets()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102006
<ubotu> New bug: #102007 in gimp (main) "Gimp file selector crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102007
<ubotu> New bug: #102008 in Ubuntu "[need-packaging]  Campsite" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102008
<ubotu> New bug: #102009 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  NeDi (Network Discovery Suite) " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102009
<ubotu> New bug: #102010 in esound (main) "[apport]  esd crashed with SIGSEGV in snd_pcm_bytes_to_frames()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102010
<ubotu> New bug: #102011 in samba (main) "Update to feisty beta fails with samba installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102011
<ubotu> New bug: #101846 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu locks up - 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101846
<ubotu> New bug: #101998 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "7.04 beta - doesn't boot on Omnibook XE3" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101998
<ubotu> New bug: #102012 in evolution (main) "Not able to use evolution at 800x600 resolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102012
<ubotu> New bug: #102013 in Ubuntu "All sound lost after upgrading" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102013
<ubotu> New bug: #102014 in ubiquity (main) "Manual Partitioning crashed when deleting factory setup partitions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102014
<ubotu> New bug: #102016 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox 0.10.0 is out. Can it be uploaded to feisty?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102016
<ubotu> New bug: #102017 in Ubuntu "Sony Vaio VGN-C1Z brightness control" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102017
<ailean> guys, there is a bug that is annoying me - the name of Scottish Gaelic is listed as "Scots Gaelic".  It has been there since august last year and I know it's not important in terms of a useable system, but is there any way I could get it fixed soonish?
<ailean> Bug #55709
<ubotu> Malone bug 55709 in language-pack-gnome-en-base ""Scots Gaelic" should be "Scottish Gaelic"" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/55709
<ubotu> New bug: #102018 in xorg (main) "[Needs-packaging]  lbxproxy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102018
<ubotu> New bug: #102020 in Ubuntu "Installer Crashed, Feisty Fawn Beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102020
<ubotu> New bug: #102021 in gimp (main) "crash on quick mouse movement (outside canvas)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102021
<ubotu> New bug: #102023 in Ubuntu "AVerMedia AverTV DVB-T USB 2.0 (A800) problem with Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102023
<ubotu> New bug: #102024 in Ubuntu "hurestore doesn't start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102024
<ubotu> New bug: #102022 in kde-guidance (main) "Suspend when the system is idle for more than n minutes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102022
<ubotu> New bug: #102025 in Ubuntu "[need-packaging]  NoMachine NX server and client" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102025
<ubotu> New bug: #102026 in openoffice.org (main) "[Feisty]  Wrong character display in OpenOffice dialogs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102026
<ubotu> New bug: #102027 in update-manager (main) "[feisty]  updater froze during / after cleanup (from 6.10)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102027
<ubotu> New bug: #102028 in audacity (universe) "[apport]  audacity crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102028
<ubotu> New bug: #102029 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash when opening SSL protected page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102029
<ubotu> New bug: #102030 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu partitioning tool" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102030
<ubotu> New bug: #102031 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashes in periods" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102031
<ubotu> New bug: #102033 in acpi (main) "slow sony_acpi control after hibernate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102033
<mikebro> ailean: Is there a bug reported against it?
<mikebro> sorry, I missed the bug link
<pochu> mikebro: bug 55709
<ubotu> New bug: #99988 in beryl-settings (universe) "[apport]  beryl-settings crashed with AttributeError in SetSettingFromWidgets()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99988
<pochu> mikebro: hehe, I missed your last words :)
<ubotu> Malone bug 55709 in language-pack-gnome-en-base ""Scots Gaelic" should be "Scottish Gaelic"" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/55709
<ubotu> New bug: #102032 in xorg-server (main) "X server crashes with autologin and screensaver when GLX is enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102032
<ubotu> New bug: #102039 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-power-manager crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102039
<ubotu> New bug: #102041 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-manager crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102041
<ubotu> New bug: #102036 in minicom (main) "Randomly starts up without visible text" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102036
<ubotu> New bug: #102038 in gaim-otr (universe) "New (fixed) upstream version available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102038
<ubotu> New bug: #99552 in wacom-tools (main) "Gimp don't recognize volito 2" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99552
<ubotu> New bug: #102040 in totem (main) "totem-gstreamer-mozilla-viewer crash in radio streaming" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102040
<ubotu> New bug: #102042 in usplash (main) "[apport]  usplash crashed with SIGSEGV in __svgalib_get_perm()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102042
<ubotu> New bug: #102045 in gnome-screensaver (main) "[apport]  gnome-screensaver crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102045
<ubotu> New bug: #102034 in Ubuntu "cyclone application crashed while system was idle" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102034
<ubotu> New bug: #102037 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  maven2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102037
<ubotu> New bug: #102035 in Ubuntu "hyphenation problems " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102035
<ubotu> New bug: #102043 in bittornado (main) "bittornado-gui crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102043
<ubotu> New bug: #102044 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "PS3: Kernel floods log and console with errors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102044
<ubotu> New bug: #102047 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashed when I opened a faulty podcast" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102047
<ubotu> New bug: #102049 in Ubuntu "Slow downloader" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102049
<ubotu> New bug: #102050 in openoffice.org-amd64 (main) "[Feisty]  Faulty font selection in OpenOffice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102050
<ubotu> New bug: #102048 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102048
<ubotu> New bug: #102052 in restricted-manager (main) "[apport]  restricted-manager crashed with ParseException in readConfig()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102052
<ubotu> New bug: #102053 in firefox (main) "firefox flash problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102053
<ubotu> New bug: #102054 in gnome-utils (main) "Window screenshot does a desktop screenshot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102054
<ubotu> New bug: #101848 in Ubuntu ""Computer" show a non-existent CD-ROM drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101848
<ubotu> New bug: #102056 in apport (main) "apport is confused by networkmanager crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102056
<ubotu> New bug: #102060 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102060
<ubotu> New bug: #102061 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with GError in draw_header()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102061
<ubotu> New bug: #102062 in eclipse (universe) "[ui regression]  contrast of font color and background" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102062
<ubotu> New bug: #102063 in hwdb-client (main) "need a back button in case if the user remembers something" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102063
<ubotu> New bug: #102065 in gnome-keyring-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-keyring-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_is_a()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102065
<ubotu> New bug: #102066 in Ubuntu "Unable to release USB drive from Gnome in some cases" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102066
<ubotu> New bug: #102067 in Ubuntu "Thinkpad T60: Dock/Undock doesn't work well" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102067
<ubotu> New bug: #102068 in kaffeine (main) "Upgrade to feisty broke Kaffeine DVD playback" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102068
<ubotu> New bug: #102069 in hwdb-client (main) "the client should save the file if network connection is slow/unavailable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102069
<ubotu> New bug: #102070 in kubuntu-meta (main) "GRUB "Error 15" after edgy->feisty upgrade of Kubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102070
<ubotu> New bug: #102073 in Ubuntu "Thinkpad T60: Disk head parking doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102073
<ubotu> New bug: #102074 in pyrex (main) "Pyrex in Feisty is broken for Python 2.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102074
<ubotu> New bug: #101855 in beagle (main) "[apport]  BeagleDaemon.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101855
<ubotu> New bug: #101856 in vnc (main) "VncViewer in Ubuntu (Edgy) will not scroll back." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101856
<ubotu> New bug: #102076 in usplash (main) "Usplash bails to console before starting X/kdm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102076
<ubotu> New bug: #102077 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102077
<ubotu> New bug: #101862 in Ubuntu "when the powerbutton on my laptop is pressed the laptop askes for the following action, thats ok, but when i press cancel it askes again" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101862
<ubotu> New bug: #102078 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-kde crashed with UnicodeEncodeError in assemble()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102078
<ubotu> New bug: #102079 in control-center (main) "Keyboard misdetected as Evdev-managed keyboard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102079
<ubotu> New bug: #102080 in libgdal-grass (universe) "[can-not-install]  file overwrite problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102080
<ubotu> New bug: #102082 in firefox (main) "Application, Inkscape, opened internet page (http://tavmjong.free.fr/INKSCAPE/MANUAL/html/index.php)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102082
<ubotu> New bug: #102084 in kde-guidance (main) "guidance-power-manager doesn't detect changes during hibernation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102084
<ubotu> New bug: #102085 in libxml (main) "libxml1: [PATCH]  aclocal libxml.m4 has a bug (non existatnt symbol in conftest.c)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102085
<ubotu> New bug: #102086 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed/didn't load after filesystem check following startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102086
<ubotu> New bug: #102087 in gconf-editor (main) "in path /apps/nautilus-cd-burner of gconf-editor option burnproofis not checked" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102087
<ubotu> New bug: #102088 in gamin (main) "Please consider upgrading gamin to 0.1.8-2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102088
<ubotu> New bug: #102091 in Ubuntu "Bad splash screen sequence" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102091
<ubotu> New bug: #102090 in hplip (main) "[apport]  toolbox crashed with Error in open()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102090
<ubotu> New bug: #102089 in devmapper (main) "latest devmapper upload breaks booting" [High,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102089
<ubotu> New bug: #102092 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "package linux-image-2.6.15-28-686 corrput" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102092
<ubotu> New bug: #102094 in migration-assistant (main) "migration assistant does not work with Windows Vista" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102094
<ubotu> New bug: #102095 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102095
<ubotu> New bug: #102093 in Ubuntu "AFTER INACTIVITY REVERTS TO LOGIN SCREEN" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102093
<ubotu> New bug: #102096 in firefox (main) "[fiesty]  firefox crashes due to adobe's flashplugin-nonfree" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102096
<ubotu> New bug: #102097 in Ubuntu "Auto mount does not work for USB drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102097
<ubotu> New bug: #102098 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  VirtualBox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102098
<vince_> Hi all. seb128, hggdh, about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/86292, I have posted some new comments you should read before going further. Thank you.
<ubotu> Malone bug 86292 in hal "usb key is not mounted automaticaly (feisty)" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<ubotu> New bug: #102099 in kde-guidance (main) "toshiba laptop brightness not adjustable after hibernation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102099
<seb128> vince_: thank you for the information, Martin will likely make good use of them (he's working on hal)
<vince_> Ok, you welcome.
<ubotu> New bug: #102100 in gnome-games (main) "[Fiesty] Aiselrot crashed in Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102100
<ubotu> New bug: #99958 in adept (main) "Distrobution upgrade crashed during clean up phase" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99958
<ubotu> New bug: #102101 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile.py crashed with OperationalError in on_library_update()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102101
<ubotu> New bug: #102103 in xorg-server (main) "dual monitor mouse cursor type "sticking" between monitors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102103
<ubotu> New bug: #102104 in audacity (universe) "[apport]  audacity crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102104
<ubotu> New bug: #102106 in Ubuntu "NetworkManager crashed at same time Mondoarchive died" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102106
<ubotu> New bug: #102105 in lsb (main) "Issues of Ubuntu's LSB compliance - Login shell startup" [High,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102105
<ubotu> New bug: #102107 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in xmlStrndup()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102107
<ubotu> New bug: #102108 in postgresql-8.1 (universe) "pg_ctlcluster first line should have t not T" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102108
<ubotu> New bug: #102109 in Ubuntu "regression: eject button no longer ejects" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102109
<ubotu> New bug: #102110 in Ubuntu "regression: keyboard shortcut to turn wireless off no longer works" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102110
<ubotu> New bug: #102111 in openoffice.org (main) "german: Funktionen Aufrunden und Abrunden runden falsch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102111
<ubotu> New bug: #102112 in apport (main) "retracer mangle bug title after ' char" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102112
<ubotu> New bug: #102113 in Ubuntu "splashscreen manager is not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102113
<ubotu> New bug: #102118 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102118
<ubotu> New bug: #102114 in liferea (main) "[UVFe]  Liferea 1.2.10c" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102114
<ubotu> New bug: #102117 in Ubuntu "Rhythmbox crashed while switching to the daap client plugin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102117
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-04-03
<ubotu> New bug: #102116 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[feisty]  PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:20000@f0000000 for 0000:01:00.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102116
<ubotu> New bug: #102119 in Ubuntu "Xserver dosn't start at boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102119
<ubotu> New bug: #102120 in ubiquity (main) "Manual partitioning crashed when one of the partitions was mounted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102120
<ubotu> New bug: #102122 in tsclient (main) "tsclient incorrectly identifies informational messages as errors on disconnect from an RDP session" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102122
<ubotu> New bug: #102123 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102123
<ubotu> New bug: #102121 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::Dispatcher::terminate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102121
<sfllaw> dandel: I am now.
<dandel> sfllaw, cool, did you get a chance to test my patch?
* dandel wonders how long the update proccess is for us servers.
<ubotu> New bug: #102127 in comix (universe) "[apport]  comix crashed with OSError in convert_dialog_save_and_close()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102127
<ubotu> New bug: #102128 in notification-daemon (main) "Notification daemon leaks X11 windows" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102128
<ubotu> New bug: #102125 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102125
<ubotu> New bug: #102126 in Ubuntu "error starting the gnome on login " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102126
<ubotu> New bug: #102124 in deskbar-applet (main) "[apport]  deskbar-applet crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102124
<ubotu> New bug: #102129 in gamin (main) "gamin does not seem to work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102129
<ubotu> New bug: #102130 in Ubuntu "liveCD fails to boot (xorg crash)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102130
<ubotu> New bug: #102131 in penguintv (universe) "Impossible to change from planet view to standard view." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102131
<ubotu> New bug: #102133 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102133
<ubotu> New bug: #102134 in rhythmbox (main) "[apport]  rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102134
<ubotu> New bug: #102132 in Ubuntu "System -> Administation menu starts with "Keyring Manager"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102132
<ubotu> New bug: #102135 in Ubuntu "blank GUI login screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102135
<ubotu> New bug: #102136 in Ubuntu "no icewm theme in window decoration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102136
<ubotu> New bug: #102137 in xserver-xgl (universe) "[apport]  Xgl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102137
<ubotu> New bug: #102138 in avahi (main) "[apport]  avahi-discover crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102138
<ubotu> New bug: #102139 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with SystemError in WeakValueDictionary()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102139
<ubotu> New bug: #102140 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102140
<ubotu> New bug: #102141 in gphpedit (universe) "[apport]  gphpedit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102141
<ubotu> New bug: #102142 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102142
<ailean> guys, there is a bug that is annoying me - the name of Scottish Gaelic is listed as "Scots Gaelic".  It has been there since august last year and I know it's not important in terms of a useable system, but is there any way I could get it fixed soonish?
<ailean> Bug #55709
<ubotu> Malone bug 55709 in language-pack-gnome-en-base ""Scots Gaelic" should be "Scottish Gaelic"" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/55709
<ubotu> New bug: #102144 in Ubuntu "intel 950 graphics media accelerator - wrong resolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102144
<ubotu> New bug: #102143 in xine-lib (main) "[needs-packaging]  xine plugin for mozilla browsers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102143
<ubotu> New bug: #102145 in gftp (main) "[apport]  gftp-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102145
<ubotu> New bug: #102146 in beryl-core (universe) "beryl crash +whitescreen feisty beta2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102146
<Nafallo> beta2?
<crimsun> nice, I need to get beta2
<welshbyte> heh, pretty powerful bug, crashing a non-existant release
<Nafallo> :-)
<crimsun> must be M$ propaganda
<Admiral_Chicago> probably
<ubotu> New bug: #102147 in Ubuntu "intel 950 graphics media accelerator - wrong resolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102147
<ubotu> New bug: #102148 in mdadm (main) "Machine won't boot; mdadm says "no device listed..."" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102148
<ubotu> New bug: #102149 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102149
<ubotu> New bug: #102150 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102150
<ubotu> New bug: #102151 in shermans-aquarium (universe) "[apport]  shermans_applet crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102151
<ubotu> New bug: #102152 in beryl-core (universe) "beryl crash 100" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102152
<ubotu> New bug: #102157 in cupsys (main) "Lexmark z12 doesn't work with color cartridges" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102157
<ubotu> New bug: #102158 in emacs-snapshot (universe) "When you use electric-help-mode and viper, the C-x key causes most keys on the keyboard to stop working." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102158
<ubotu> New bug: #99847 in firefox (main) "Drawing error when maximizing a Firefox window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99847
<ubotu> New bug: #102159 in Ubuntu "[need-packaging]  kadu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102159
<ubotu> New bug: #99808 in firefox (main) "[feisty]  Firefox Crashed" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99808
<ubotu> New bug: #99816 in gpar2 (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync gpar2 (0.3-2.1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99816
<ubotu> New bug: #102161 in liferea (main) "Unread does not update when articles marked unread" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102161
<ubotu> New bug: #102162 in bmpx (universe) "BMPx tried to start up, but crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102162
<ubotu> New bug: #102163 in beryl-core (universe) "trying beryl, but it did not start at all" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102163
<ubotu> New bug: #102164 in beryl-settings-simple (universe) "[apport]  beryl-settings-simple crashed with SIGSEGV in KIPC::sendMessageAll()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102164
<ubotu> New bug: #102165 in xchat-gnome (main) "[apport]  xchat-gnome crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102165
<ubotu> New bug: #102166 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV in pkgDepCache::ActionGroup::ActionGroup()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102166
<ubotu> New bug: #102167 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102167
<ubotu> New bug: #102168 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV after reboot-upgrade to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102168
<ubotu> New bug: #102169 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-theme-manager crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102169
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<ubotu> New bug: #102170 in xrandr (main) "[apport]  xrandr crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102170
<ubotu> New bug: #102171 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with UnboundLocalError in get_xorgdata() (dup-of: 102172)" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102171
<ubotu> New bug: #102173 in Ubuntu "Mounting NTFS " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102173
<ubotu> New bug: #99773 in language-selector (main) "[apport]  qt-language-selector crashed with TypeError in _()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99773
<ubotu> New bug: #102174 in ekiga (main) "[apport]  ekiga crashed with SIGSEGV in PHostByName::GetHost()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102174
<ubotu> New bug: #102176 in speedcrunch (main) "Speedcrunch will not start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102176
<ubotu> New bug: #102177 in Ubuntu "wrong raid device installing Feisty 7.04 alternate install cd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102177
<ubotu> New bug: #102178 in Ubuntu "mouse click ineffective if cursor on button before app ready" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102178
<ubotu> New bug: #102179 in bash (main) "non-ASCII characters in PS1 cause cursor to appear in wrong place" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102179
<ubotu> New bug: #99768 in gwenview (main) "Gwenview scaling very slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99768
<ubotu> New bug: #102181 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102181
<ubotu> New bug: #99756 in util-vserver (universe) "[apport]  vserver-info crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99756
<ubotu> New bug: #99757 in Ubuntu "still getting /bin/sh: can't access tty error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99757
<ubotu> New bug: #99751 in gpar2 (universe) "gpar2 doesn't start on Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99751
<ubotu> New bug: #102183 in restricted-manager (main) "[apport]  restricted-manager crashed with ValueError in command()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102183
<ubotu> New bug: #99749 in pmount (main) "No automount for DVD recorder " [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99749
<ubotu> New bug: #102184 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102184
<ubotu> New bug: #102185 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with signal 7 in eventLoop()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102185
<ubotu> New bug: #102186 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice Writer freezes on paste of image from unknown SSL website" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102186
<ubotu> New bug: #102187 in Ubuntu "Swiftfox crash with chatzilla and thunderbird running" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102187
<ubotu> New bug: #102188 in Ubuntu "kio_audiocd problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102188
<ubotu> New bug: #102189 in evolution (main) "Evolution crashed on wrong password" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102189
<ubotu> New bug: #102190 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade Tool Crashed -Kubuntu Fiesty Beta Upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102190
<ubotu> New bug: #102191 in update-manager (main) "Could not install '/var/cache/apt/archives/samba_3.0.24-2ubuntu1_i386.deb'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102191
<ubotu> New bug: #102192 in mplayer (multiverse) "[apport]  mplayer crashed with SIGILL in avcodec_decode_audio()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102192
<ubotu> New bug: #102193 in Ubuntu "NEC DVD_RW ND-3520A on INTEL865 motherboard cannot be mounted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102193
<ubotu> New bug: #102194 in vlc (universe) "Crashed after music was paused for over an hour." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102194
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> gah
<ubotu> New bug: #102195 in firefox (main) "after stepping away, PC was logged out, Firefox only app open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102195
<ubotu> New bug: #102197 in Ubuntu "Please, add ov51x-jpeg" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102197
<ubotu> New bug: #102198 in evolution (main) "first time after restart evolution crached. Second start was OK" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102198
<ubotu> New bug: #102199 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-cups-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in g_signal_emit_valist()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102199
<ubotu> New bug: #102196 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): installArchives() failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102196
<ubotu> New bug: #102201 in uswsusp (universe) "[apport]  s2ram crashed with signal 5 in _r_debug()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102201
<ubotu> New bug: #102202 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102202
<nixternal> OK ubotu, you aren't talking in my channel and I need you!
<ubotu> New bug: #102203 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with AssertionError in clean()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102203
<ubotu> New bug: #102205 in xorg-server (main) "Xorg crashed - one of many" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102205
<dac_> online email page freezes up after 10 minutes,Why?
<dac_> bye
<ubotu> New bug: #102206 in axel (universe) "[apport]  axel crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_cancel()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102206
<ubotu> New bug: #100081 in Ubuntu "7.04thinkpad x30800600" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100081
<ubotu> New bug: #102207 in compiz (main) "Desktop Effects fails. Reports composite extenson not available." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102207
<ubotu> New bug: #102208 in mawk (main) "gsub does not handle \ consistently" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102208
<shiyee> #411668
<shiyee> bug #411668
<dandel> shiyee, type this... bug 411668
<dandel> hmmm just mised em.
<ubotu> New bug: #102209 in grub (main) "Dell E1705 wont start correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102209
<ubotu> New bug: #102210 in gdm (main) "gdm autologin does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102210
<ubotu> New bug: #102211 in tomboy (main) "[apport]  Tomboy.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in mono_string_new_size()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102211
<ubotu> New bug: #102212 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  metasploit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102212
<ubotu> New bug: #102213 in kdebase "Konqueror will not download files from filefront.com" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102213
<ubotu> New bug: #102214 in tilda (universe) ""X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169"..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102214
<ubotu> New bug: #102217 in mdadm (main) "mdadm errors during aptitude upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102217
<ubotu> New bug: #102218 in gnome-system-tools (main) "Time and Date settings does not have an ok button" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102218
<ubotu> New bug: #102219 in rhythmbox (main) "[apport]  rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102219
<ubotu> New bug: #102220 in totem (main) "totem hangs playing movie with external subs(idx/sub)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102220
<ubotu> New bug: #102221 in Ubuntu "[Fiesty] Ubuntu clock corrupts system clock" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102221
<ubotu> New bug: #102222 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102222
<ubotu> New bug: #102223 in usplash (main) "[apport]  usplash crashed with SIGSEGV in __svgalib_get_perm()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102223
<ubotu> New bug: #102224 in gnome-session (main) "[apport]  gnome-session crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102224
<ubotu> New bug: #102225 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in g_str_hash()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102225
<ubotu> New bug: #102226 in usplash (main) "usplash crashed unexpectedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102226
<ubotu> New bug: #102227 in restricted-manager (main) "[apport]  restricted-manager crashed with RuntimeError in main()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102227
<ubotu> New bug: #102228 in synaptic "Synaptic cannot display Chinese description correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102228
<ubotu> New bug: #102229 in gxine (main) "gxine crashed trying to play dvd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102229
<ubotu> New bug: #102230 in python2.5 (main) "[apport]  python2.5 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102230
<ubotu> New bug: #102231 in soundconverter (universe) "soundconverter crash at startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102231
<ubotu> New bug: #102232 in lvm-common (main) "lvm initialization hangs during boot or when running /etc/init.d/lvm start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102232
<ubotu> New bug: #102233 in Ubuntu "Bad screen definition on laptop 1280 x 800" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102233
<ubotu> New bug: #102235 in Ubuntu "Feisty behaves strangely under file IO load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102235
<Mena> Hi is there a bug  about cant conectting to internet on linux but you can conect to Xp with the Same setting for all
<Mena> Bec i have a problem in this
<Mena> its a bout the third or more edgy and fiesty do this with me
<Mena> Any one Plz
<Mena> !
<ubotu> New bug: #102236 in gpixpod (universe) "[apport]  gpixpod.py crashed with IndexError in Details()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102236
<ubotu> New bug: #102237 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in eventLoop()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102237
<ubotu> New bug: #102238 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102238
<ubotu> New bug: #102239 in asoundconf-gtk (universe) "[apport]  asoundconf-gtk crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102239
<ubotu> New bug: #102240 in eclipse (universe) "eclipse crashed while I was trying to install a few addons through their updater. " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102240
<Mena> !#99365
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 99365 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> New bug: #101900 in Ubuntu "Can not install full language support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101900
<ubotu> New bug: #101901 in Ubuntu "Localization bugs on install cd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101901
<ubotu> New bug: #102241 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102241
<elmargol> If a bug is fixed on ubuntu+1 can I set the bug to fix released?
<ubotu> New bug: #102242 in dokuwiki (universe) "URL not found when enabling userewrite" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102242
<ubotu> New bug: #102243 in audacity (universe) "[apport]  audacity crashed with SIGSEGV in XrmStringToBindingQuarkList()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102243
<thekorn> good morning!
<pochu> hey thekorn :)
<thekorn> morning pochu!
<dholbach> good morning
<pochu> hey dholbach :)
<dholbach> hey pochu
<ubotu> New bug: #102244 in kqemu (multiverse) "Please sync kqemu (multiverse) 1.3.0~pre11-4 from Debian Sid (main), and promote it to universe" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102244
<thekorn> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<ubotu> New bug: #102245 in Ubuntu (main) "[needs-packaging]  postgres driver for kexi" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102245
<ubotu> New bug: #102246 in Ubuntu "Not Found [IP: 150.214.5.135 80] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102246
<ubotu> New bug: #102247 in sylpheed-claws-gtk2 (universe) "sylpheed-claws-gtk2 not installing aspell correctly." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102247
<UbuntuVSxp> any idea how to install a radeon tv out 7800 on linux mint?
<UbuntuVSxp> monitor works but tv stops after mint boot screen
<Hobbsee> UbuntuVSxp: that's not ubuntu - it's got stacks of extra packages.
<Hobbsee> UbuntuVSxp: so go to wherever the mint support is
<Hobbsee> UbuntuVSxp: and dont file ubuntu bugs on it, as it'll just get rejected
<UbuntuVSxp> mint is a ubuntu cut down version, and yes it has ubuntu bugs , i just had one about 10 mins ago when i tried playing a movie
<UbuntuVSxp> but the bug wouldn't send
<Hobbsee> yes it does, but any bugs you find for that may not be a part of ubuntu, because who knows what they've done to it
<pochu> !liferea edgy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about liferea edgy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pochu> !info liferea edgy
* Hobbsee suspect mint has already done some stuff with ati cards, and stuff, so ubuntu cant help
<ubotu> liferea: feed aggregator for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.23-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 734 kB, installed size 2224 kB
<UbuntuVSxp> i like the distro, its nice and user friendly
<UbuntuVSxp> thanks anyways guys, cheers
<ubotu> New bug: #102248 in Ubuntu ""Report a problem" broken link" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102248
<ubotu> New bug: #102249 in Ubuntu "Cinelerra_don't_play_in_feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102249
<ubotu> New bug: #102250 in Ubuntu "Take screenshot when Desktop effects are enable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102250
<ubotu> New bug: #102251 in usplash (main) "[apport]  usplash crashed with SIGSEGV in memset()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102251
<ubotu> New bug: #102252 in basket (universe) "UVFe - Sync Basket 1.0.1 from experimental" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102252
<ubotu> New bug: #102254 in compiz-extra (universe) "animation plugin missing gconf schema" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102254
<ubotu> New bug: #102255 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-manager crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102255
<Admiral_Chicago> dholbach: do you think https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Diaries/fmartinez has a good start
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm not sure what you are looking for in a diary is why I ask
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: what you worked on, explaining to new contributors why you do what you do
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: i had a brief look at it already and it looked good
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm glad that it got the holdbach seal of approval
<Admiral_Chicago> back to programming
<Hobbsee> looks good to me, too
<Admiral_Chicago> yay \o/. thanks Hobbsee
<ubotu> New bug: #102256 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with GError in draw_header()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102256
<ubotu> New bug: #102258 in beryl-manager (universe) "[apport]  beryl-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in g_signal_emit_valist()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102258
<ubotu> New bug: #102259 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "at76c503 driver: I would like MULTICAST flag enabled by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102259
<ubotu> New bug: #102260 in camstream (universe) "[apport]  camstream crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102260
<ubotu> New bug: #101898 in Ubuntu "DVD : garbled screen when trying to select K/B layout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101898
<ubotu> New bug: #102263 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102263
<ubotu> New bug: #102264 in epiphany-browser (main) "[apport]  epiphany crashed with SIGFPE in nsBlockFrame::ReflowFloat()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102264
<ubotu> New bug: #101996 in kdenetwork (main) "Kopete icon disappears from notification area after gnome-panel reload" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101996
<ubotu> New bug: #102268 in neon26 (main) "UVF exception and sync request (0.26.3)" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102268
<ubotu> New bug: #100095 in loop-aes-source (universe) "Compile failure on kernel > 2.6.20" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100095
<ubotu> New bug: #102269 in beryl-core (universe) "Desktopeffects crashes on startup in Ubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102269
<ubotu> New bug: #102270 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "applesmc: wait status failed: c != 8" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102270
<ubotu> New bug: #102266 in Ubuntu "terminal disappeared " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102266
<ubotu> New bug: #102272 in module-init-tools (main) "module-init-tools causes infinite loop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102272
<ubotu> New bug: #102274 in libsexy (main) "UVF: libsexy 0.1.10 -> 0.1.11" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102274
<ubotu> New bug: #102277 in deskbar-applet (main) "[apport]  deskbar-applet crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102277
<ubotu> New bug: #102276 in Ubuntu "Nautilus erases files before copying" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102276
<ubotu> New bug: #102278 in vnc (main) "[apport]  Xrealvnc crashed with SIGSEGV in strftime_l()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102278
<ubotu> New bug: #102279 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_getspecific()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102279
<ubotu> New bug: #101905 in emacs21 (main) "Emacs 'zone', should NOT be enabled by default." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101905
<ubotu> New bug: #102280 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV in KInstance::dirs()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102280
<ubotu> New bug: #102281 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102281
<ubotu> New bug: #102283 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102283
<ubotu> New bug: #102284 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  mouse centre button increases volume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102284
<ubotu> New bug: #102285 in sane-backends (main) "ppdev kernel module causes problems with some usb scanners in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102285
<ubotu> New bug: #99563 in gnome-system-tools (main) "system crashed with usb wifi interface ralink evo-w54usb " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99563
<ubotu> New bug: #102286 in rhythmbox (main) "Crash Report" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102286
<ubotu> New bug: #102287 in Ubuntu "When running dual screen config and only working on screen 2 ubuntu goes in standby after some time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102287
<ubotu> New bug: #102288 in firestarter (universe) "gksudo/kdesu asks twice for password when launching firestarter" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102288
<ubotu> New bug: #99556 in gnome-screensaver (main) "New user switching seems worse than old" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99556
<ubotu> New bug: #102289 in python-central (main) "[apport]  pycentral crashed with PyCentralError in read_version_info()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102289
<ubotu> New bug: #102290 in Ubuntu "Video does not work with Desktop Effects enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102290
<ubotu> New bug: #102291 in Ubuntu "[needs packaging]  et131x driver for Agere ET131x gigabit ethernet cards" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102291
<ubotu> New bug: #102292 in Ubuntu "k3b does not erase CD-RWs, shows SCSI driver error..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102292
<ubotu> New bug: #102293 in Ubuntu "HAL support broken in 2.6.20-12 and -13? ("Found 0 device objects...")" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102293
<ubotu> New bug: #102294 in kde-guidance (main) "guidance-power-manager doesn't change screen brightness" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102294
<ubotu> New bug: #102297 in Ubuntu "problem opening files via smb protocol with openoffice 2.2 (Kubuntu feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102297
<ubotu> New bug: #102295 in xrandr (main) "[apport]  xrandr crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102295
<ubotu> New bug: #102298 in kubuntu-default-settings (main) "Shutdown via kde does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102298
<ubotu> New bug: #102300 in gdm (main) "[apport]  gdmgreeter crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102300
<ubotu> New bug: #101916 in firefox (main) "profile settings are not retained between Ubuntu&Windows" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101916
<ubotu> New bug: #102299 in libpam-mount (universe) "wrong order of cryptmount options" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102299
<ubotu> New bug: #102302 in openoffice.org (main) "ooqstart does not show at next startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102302
<ubotu> New bug: #102303 in bluez-utils (main) "[apport]  hcid crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102303
<ubotu> New bug: #102304 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Ubuntu Feisty hibernation problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102304
<ubotu> New bug: #102305 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim-url-handler crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102305
<dholbach> bugs bugs bugs bugs bugs
* Hobbsee eats them
* dholbach high-fives Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> dholbach: :P
<seb128> dholbach is fast
<ubotu> New bug: #102306 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-sound-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in gst_pad_get_caps_unlocked() (dup-of: 89130)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102306
<dholbach> seb128: what do you mean? :)
<seb128> dholbach: "DBusException in __call__()" is python though, no need of a dump ;)
<seb128> dholbach: I clicked on some bugs and you already rettaged them
<dholbach> man... it's incredible
<dholbach> a week ago I had all 'apport' unconfirmed/undecided tagged and done
<dholbach> now there are 399
<Hobbsee> ugh
<seb128> a good reason to stop apport on stable
* Hobbsee isnt sure apport is actually helping much, in terms of bug count, and no way to automatically figure out dupes
<dholbach> exactly
<dholbach> it's definitely a good thing, just hard work atm
<Fujitsu> If we don't stop it before release... I don't know what's going to happen.
<Fujitsu> It will be a whole lot worse than what it is now, and that's saying something :(
<ubotu> New bug: #102307 in yarssr (universe) "[apport]  yarssr crashed with SIGSEGV in Perl_csighandler()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102307
<ubotu> New bug: #102308 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in XInternAtom()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102308
<ubotu> New bug: #102309 in compiz (main) "Compiz removes one workspace." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102309
<ubotu> New bug: #102310 in Ubuntu "SABnzbd [need-packaging] " [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102310
<ubotu> New bug: #102311 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102311
<ubotu> New bug: #102312 in scim (main) "[apport]  scim-launcher crashed with SIGSEGV in _Unwind_DeleteException()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102312
<ubotu> New bug: #102313 in Ubuntu "dhclient doesn't find any DHCPOFFERS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102313
<ubotu> New bug: #102314 in clamav (universe) "clamav" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102314
<ubotu> New bug: #102315 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102315
<ubotu> New bug: #102316 in k3b (main) "K3B disables DMA" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102316
<ubotu> New bug: #102319 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-power-manager crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102319
<ubotu> New bug: #102320 in glom (universe) "[apport]  glom crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102320
<ubotu> New bug: #102321 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-hwprobe.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102321
<ubotu> New bug: #102317 in Ubuntu "UNICODE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102317
<ubotu> New bug: #102318 in slune (universe) "[apport]  slune crashed with  SyntaxError in sound() (the programm starts and shutdown)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102318
<ubotu> New bug: #102322 in Ubuntu "Feisty Fawn not shutting down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102322
<ubotu> New bug: #102323 in compiz (main) "Compiz crashes when I rotate screen." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102323
<ubotu> New bug: #102324 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102324
<dholbach> thekorn: i put a small script into bughelper.main: http://daniel.holba.ch/temp/bughelper-cron.py
<dholbach> thekorn: and I'll start running that script on my server every day or something
<ubotu> New bug: #102326 in Ubuntu "Sony Vaio VGN-C1Z hibernate/sleep doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102326
<dholbach> thekorn: and we should start separating stderr and stdout
<thekorn> dholbach: i get an 403 error when i try to look at your cron script
<dholbach> urg, sorry hang on
<thekorn> dholbach: can have a look at better error-handling after fixing bug 79140
<ubotu> Malone bug 79140 in bughelper "RFE: Rank bugs by number of dupes" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79140
<dholbach> thekorn: try again
<ubotu> New bug: #102327 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102327
<dholbach> thekorn: i mean... just use    print >> sys.stderr, text    in some cases instead - so we can pipe the output better
<thekorn> ok, looks nice,
<ubotu> New bug: #102328 in qalculate-gtk (universe) "New upstream release available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102328
<ubotu> New bug: #101909 in kde-guidance (main) "guidance power manager won't load when on battery power" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101909
<ubotu> New bug: #102330 in nautilus (main) "CRASH of nautilus on open ftp connection when network goes down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102330
<seb128> jwendell: around?
<jwendell> seb128, yep
<seb128> jwendell: any idea about bug #92514?
<ubotu> Malone bug 92514 in vino "[apport]  vino-server crashed with SIGSEGV in vino_input_init()" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92514
* jwendell looking
<seb128> jwendell: the submitter is responsive and would be happy to get the bug fixed, it happens on 3 different installations for him
* jwendell is yet confusing with new LP :)
<ubotu> New bug: #102332 in udev (main) ""ls -l /dev/disk/by-id" does not show all disks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102332
<dholbach> thekorn: http://daniel.holba.ch/bugs
<dholbach> (script is still running and will run every hour now)
<heno> dholbach: that's cool :)
<dholbach> heno: gracias :)
<thekorn> dholbach: wow, nice
<dholbach> seems that <dontlist> does not work
<dholbach> for some reason
<dholbach> i'll look into that later maybe
<dholbach> or somebody of you will ;-)
* dholbach -> lunch
<xerxas> dholbach,  ?
<xerxas> you there ?
<jwendell> seb128, i guess i found the reason. i'll make a deb and ask the user to test it. And i'll forward the bug to bugzilla too
<seb128> jwendell: thank you!
<ubotu> New bug: #102333 in firefox (main) "[feisty]  Firefox Crashed [@IM_get_input_context]  (dup-of: 85627)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102333
<ubotu> New bug: #102335 in openoffice.org (main) "open office crashes on opening old files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102335
<ubotu> New bug: #99750 in rapidsvn (universe) "man page not installed" [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99750
<ubotu> New bug: #102336 in Ubuntu "/etc/iftab not updated after hardware change" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102336
<ubotu> New bug: #102338 in zoph (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync zoph (0.6-2.1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102338
<ubotu> New bug: #102339 in imagemagick (main) "simply Opening Folders crash Nautilus - identify crashed with signal 24 in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102339
<ubotu> New bug: #102341 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102341
<ubotu> New bug: #102342 in armagetron (universe) "[apport]  armagetron crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102342
<ubotu> New bug: #102343 in kdemultimedia (main) "mixer cannot be found" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102343
<ubotu> New bug: #102345 in kde-guidance (main) "kde guidance does not display cpu frequency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102345
<ubotu> New bug: #102346 in last-exit "last-exit uses lots of memory (memory leak?)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102346
<ubotu> New bug: #102347 in linux-meta (main) "hibernate does not work on vaio vgn fe 11 s/h/m" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102347
<ubotu> New bug: #102348 in azureus (universe) "Azureus crashes a second after it starts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102348
<ubotu> New bug: #102349 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__g_closure_invoke()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102349
<ubotu> New bug: #102350 in lvm2 (main) ""Rendezvous with udev timed out for lvm2|main_vg|swap'; stat failed: No such file or directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102350
<thekorn> dholbach: It's easy to solve the <dontlist>-problem, will report a bug and attach my patch
<ubotu> New bug: #102353 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV in html_object_get_left_margin()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102353
<thekorn> dholbach: added patch to bug 102355
<ubotu> Malone bug 102355 in bughelper "<dontlist> doesn't work" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102355
<ubotu> New bug: #102344 in ubuntu-docs (main) "Missing screenshot and other (basic-commands)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102344
<ubotu> New bug: #102354 in gs-esp (main) "[apport]  gs-esp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102354
<ubotu> New bug: #102358 in ubuntulooks (main) "me saca vuelve a pedir usuario hasta que tengo que entrar por uno sin derechos de administrador" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102358
<ubotu> New bug: #102359 in kipina (universe) "[apport]  kipina crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102359
<ubotu> New bug: #102360 in beryl-settings-simple (universe) "[apport]  beryl-settings-simple crashed with IOError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102360
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #102365 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102365
<ubotu> New bug: #102366 in util-vserver (universe) "[apport]  vserver-info crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102366
<ubotu> New bug: #102367 in quodlibet (universe) "[apport]  quodlibet.py crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102367
<ubotu> New bug: #102362 in gnome-session (main) "no description on what the programs are or where they are" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102362
<ubotu> New bug: #102363 in ppp (main) "pppd compresses lcp packets" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102363
<ubotu> New bug: #102364 in mdadm (main) "mdadm appears to get UUID wrong after upgrade from Edgy to Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102364
<afflux> idjcmixer from idjc crashes with sigsegv, but apport doens't show any bug report. what to do for reporting this?
<ubotu> New bug: #102368 in desktop-effects (main) "desktop effects remove top bar on all my windows and make windows unmovable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102368
<ubotu> New bug: #102369 in tilda (universe) "[apport]  tilda crashed with SIGSEGV in scim::TransactionReader::valid()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102369
<ubotu> New bug: #102370 in vim (main) "gvim missing runtime application icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102370
<ubotu> New bug: #102373 in gcal (universe) "gcal failed with a segnentation fault." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102373
<ubotu> New bug: #102374 in gs-esp (main) "[apport]  gs-esp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102374
<ubotu> New bug: #99769 in kdebase (main) "Kxkb will not launch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99769
<ubotu> New bug: #102371 in Ubuntu "[7.04] Can't login Ubuntu and Kubuntu LiveCDs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102371
<ubotu> New bug: #102372 in brasero (universe) "Brasero crashes at the beginning of the actual burn process" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102372
<ubotu> New bug: #102375 in Ubuntu "NetworkManager Applet prefers USB net" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102375
<ubotu> New bug: #102377 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102377
<ubotu> New bug: #102378 in usplash (main) "Not able to boot with usplash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102378
<ubotu> New bug: #102379 in kchmviewer (universe) "KCHMViewer search fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102379
<ubotu> New bug: #102383 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[Feisty]  Kernel timer losing clock ticks on amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102383
<ubotu> New bug: #99959 in regexxer (universe) "broken "Save all" menu item" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99959
<ubotu> New bug: #102384 in Ubuntu "[need-packaging]  mugshot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102384
<ubotu> New bug: #102385 in wpasupplicant (main) "netgear wg311v2 (acx chipset) using ndiswrapper 1.9 and wpa supllicant fails to associate with access point." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102385
<ubotu> New bug: #102386 in kdegraphics (main) "Feisty: KPDF print jobs disappear" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102386
<ubotu> New bug: #102380 in gnome-panel (main) "Unknown, sorry." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102380
<ubotu> New bug: #102387 in 915resolution (universe) "Intel 845G using 915resolution cause unusual unusable area on screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102387
<ubotu> New bug: #102388 in mono (main) "mono crashed at startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102388
<ubotu> New bug: #102296 in gnome-utils "Bug in Screenshot during using Google Earth" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102296
<dholbach> 47% of the bugs unconfirmed
<dholbach> wow
<ivoks> hi Lure :)
<Lure> hi ivoks
<ivoks> Lure: thanks for comment ;)
<Lure> ivoks: thank you for great event and hospitality - I owe you big time
<Lure> ivoks: when next time in Ljubljana, ping/call me
<ivoks> ah, it was a pleasure...
<ivoks> sure
<cburg> 47% wow...
<seb128> grumpf
<seb128> bug filling spam
<seb128> a guy opened 18 bugs for what looks like the same bug
<seb128> all his apps crashed
<jwendell> hehe
<ubotu> New bug: #101997 in kdenetwork (main) "Kopete icon disappears from notification area after gnome-panel reload" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101997
<ubotu> New bug: #102411 in Ubuntu "resume from hibernation doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102411
<ubotu> New bug: #102389 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "printer auto-detection does the wrong thing for Xerox 7228" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102389
<ubotu> New bug: #102414 in dbus (main) "[apport]  dbus-launch crashed with SIGSEGV in _rtld_global() (dup-of: 102413)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102414
<ubotu> New bug: #102415 in beryl-core (universe) "beryl crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102415
<ubotu> New bug: #102390 in klamav (universe) "klamav crashes shortly after start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102390
<ubotu> New bug: #102391 in clamsmtp (universe) "clamsmtp: config files uses obsolete scanheader option" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102391
<ubotu> New bug: #102395 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102395
<ubotu> New bug: #102396 in Ubuntu "screen not updated for playing videos when composite is enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102396
<ubotu> New bug: #102397 in ocamlgsl (universe) "libocamlgsl-ocaml-(dev) does not compile" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102397
<ubotu> New bug: #102399 in Ubuntu "No gconf control for disabling/enabling new compositet volume bar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102399
<ubotu> New bug: #102400 in Ubuntu "Touchpad fails after suspend to RAM" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102400
<ubotu> New bug: #102398 in hal (main) "consider adding newly released hal 0.5.9 in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102398
<ubotu> New bug: #102401 in Ubuntu "ubuntu feisty fawn 7.04 beta doesn't see scsi devices" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102401
<ubotu> New bug: #102402 in qalculate-gtk (universe) "[apport]  qalculate-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV in _gtk_marshal_BOOLEAN__BOXED()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102402
<ubotu> New bug: #102403 in smartmontools (main) "smartmontools can't handle libata sata devices (dup-of: 18720)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102403
<ubotu> New bug: #102404 in Ubuntu "Broadcom BCM4306 in feisty herd 5 and ndiswrapper sees but won't connect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102404
<ubotu> New bug: #102405 in alsa-driver (main) "ALSA configuration for SPDIF should be ENUMERATED" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102405
<ubotu> New bug: #102406 in Ubuntu "[need-packaging]  Warzone 2100" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102406
<ubotu> New bug: #102407 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102407
<ubotu> New bug: #102408 in evince (main) "Evince opens ALSA library" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102408
<ubotu> New bug: #102409 in Ubuntu "amarok crashes while letting it get mp3 support from locale sources" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102409
<ubotu> New bug: #102410 in debian-installer (main) "Feisty Xubuntu LVM over RAID1 won't boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102410
<ubotu> New bug: #102412 in Ubuntu "(eng) places: ssh connection can not show server folders in nautilus..(german) Orte: ssh - Verbindung funktioniert via ssh nicht mehr (nautilus) .ftp.http(s) blieben ungetestet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102412
<ubotu> New bug: #102432 in gnome-screensaver (main) "[apport]  gnome-screensaver crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_rc_style_unref() (dup-of: 102413)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102432
<ubotu> New bug: #102433 in gnome-applets (main) "[apport]  trashapplet crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc() (dup-of: 102413)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102433
<ubotu> New bug: #102422 in beagle (main) "[apport]  Search.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in mono_walk_stack() (dup-of: 102413)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102422
<ubotu> New bug: #102423 in gnome-applets (main) "[apport]  mixer_applet2 crashed with SIGSEGV in g_log_default_handler() (dup-of: 102413)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102423
<ubotu> New bug: #102424 in beagle (main) "[apport]  Search.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in mono_walk_stack() (dup-of: 102413)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102424
<ubotu> New bug: #102425 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  update-notifier crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc() (dup-of: 102413)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102425
<ubotu> New bug: #102426 in totem (main) "Garbled sound in totem-xine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102426
<ubotu> New bug: #102427 in gnome-applets (main) "[apport]  mixer_applet2 crashed with SIGSEGV in g_log_default_handler() (dup-of: 102413)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102427
<ubotu> New bug: #102428 in epiphany-browser (main) "[apport]  epiphany crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall() (dup-of: 102413)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102428
<ubotu> New bug: #102429 in dbus (main) "[apport]  dbus-launch crashed with SIGSEGV in _rtld_global() (dup-of: 102413)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102429
<ubotu> New bug: #102430 in gnome-applets (main) "[apport]  trashapplet crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc() (dup-of: 102413)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102430
<ubotu> New bug: #102431 in gnome-session (main) "[apport]  gnome-session crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 102413)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102431
<ubotu> New bug: #102434 in dhelp (universe) "dhelp will not install on Feisty 7.04 upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102434
<ubotu> New bug: #102436 in console-tools (main) "feisty: console setup hangs without splash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102436
<ubotu> New bug: #102437 in eclipse (universe) "undefined references  with libswt3.2-gtk-gcj" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102437
<ubotu> New bug: #102438 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_keymap_get_direction()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102438
<dholbach> thekorn: bugnumbers  (in bughelper.main) is broken somehow:
<ubotu> New bug: #99416 in compiz (main) "Sickly yellow glow around ubuntu logo on the top of the cube" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99416
<ubotu> New bug: #102439 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__g_list_delete_link()" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102439
<dholbach> daniel@lovegood:~/bzr/bughelper.main$ bugnumbers -p fontconfig | wc -l
<dholbach> 39
<dholbach> daniel@lovegood:~/bzr/bughelper.main$ ./bugnumbers -p fontconfig
<dholbach> No bugs found.
<dholbach> daniel@lovegood:~/bzr/bughelper.main$
<ubotu> New bug: #102440 in armagetron (universe) "[apport]  armagetron crashed with SIGSEGV in sqrtf()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102440
<ubotu> New bug: #102443 in clamtk (universe) "[apport]  clamtk crashed with SIGSEGV in g_ascii_strtod()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102443
<thekorn> dholbach: will have a look....
<ubotu> New bug: #102442 in amarok (main) "amarok crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102442
<ubotu> New bug: #102444 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 85776)" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102444
<ubotu> New bug: #102446 in istanbul (universe) "[apport]  istanbul crashed when adjusting the recording area while compiz was enabled." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102446
<avoine> pochu: for the liferea bug (90206) you want I (Patrick) open a new bug?
<pochu> hey avoine :)
<ubotu> New bug: #99418 in lyx (universe) "bounding box incorrect on PDF graphics" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99418
<ubotu> New bug: #102447 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__VOID()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102447
<ubotu> New bug: #102448 in Ubuntu "Netgear wpn511 does not activate properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102448
<avoine> hey
<pochu> avoine: open liferea, make it crash, and report the crash with apport
<ubotu> New bug: #102451 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102451
<ubotu> New bug: #102452 in evince (main) "Evince displays characters with different height (PDF file)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102452
<ubotu> New bug: #102453 in gnome-netstatus (main) "GNOME Network Monitor does not list detected network interfaces (dup-of: 21234)" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102453
<ubotu> New bug: #102454 in bittornado (main) "Can't maintain seeds and peers without constant manual anounancing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102454
<avoine> ok
<pochu> avoine: thanks :)
<ubotu> New bug: #97451 in rp-pppoe (universe) "PPPoE internet connection fails after an update for Feisty Fawn Beta" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97451
<pochu> avoine: and say what are the steps to crash liferea :)
<avoine> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #102456 in Ubuntu "No sound through laptop speakers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102456
<ubotu> New bug: #102457 in slune (universe) "[apport]  slune crashed with TypeError in soya.set_sound_volume(globdef.SOUND_VOLUME)()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102457
<thekorn> dholbach: bugnumbers in .main and .r.0.1 is working for me,
<thekorn> always get 39 bugs
<dholbach> strange
<pochu> dholbach: also works here :p
<ubotu> New bug: #102459 in evolution-exchange (main) "[apport]  evolution-exchange-storage crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102459
<thekorn> and 0.1.7 works also
<pochu> yeah
<ubotu> New bug: #102458 in wxmaxima (universe) "Wxmaxima doesen't plot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102458
<ubotu> New bug: #102460 in Ubuntu "Can not change sound volume on Macbook Pro using headphones" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102460
<ubotu> New bug: #102461 in kaffeine (main) "Kaffeine has old DVB-T file for Germany/Berlin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102461
<ubotu> New bug: #102462 in Ubuntu "fatal server error while booting from live cd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102462
<ubotu> New bug: #102463 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Locale::Hebrew" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102463
<ubotu> New bug: #102464 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with SIGILL" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102464
<ubotu> New bug: #102467 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102467
<ubotu> New bug: #102468 in restricted-manager (main) "restricted-manager shows all unused OSS modules as "needs computer restart"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102468
<ubotu> New bug: #102465 in file-roller (main) "file-roller: no files extracted but no message" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102465
<ubotu> New bug: #102466 in emacs-snapshot (universe) "[apport]  emacs-snapshot-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102466
<dholbach> pochu, thekorn: i'll figure out what's going wrong
<dholbach> thekorn: your fix did not cure the dontlist problem completely (0.1.8 is installed on the daniel.holba.ch/bugs host and the output is still having duplicate entries) - i'm working on it and I think I have the fix nearly done
<ubotu> New bug: #102469 in synaptic (main) "littel annoying bug in synaptic " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102469
<ubotu> New bug: #102470 in clamsmtp (universe) "Clamsmtp init script fails to stop clamsmtp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102470
<ubotu> New bug: #102471 in digikam-doc (universe) "UVF exception for 0.9.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102471
<pochu> bdmurray: didn't you teach ubotu about importance?
<pochu> !importance | bdmurray
<ubotu> bdmurray: You can learn about setting bug importance at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<pochu> hmm
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> so it works here and not in the rest of the channels :)
<thekorn> dholbach: oh, sorry, I see. I was too fast with that patch, attachments have to be excluded.
<bdmurray> pochu: that isn't that helpful then
<bdmurray> speaking of bughelper wasn't there some discussion about searching by date of comment at some point in time?
<dholbach> bdmurray: not implemented yet
<bdmurray> dholbach: but it was discussed?
<dholbach> I think it was mentioned in a discussion, yes
<bdmurray> I was trying to think of a way to find my bugs where they are marked needs info, assigned to me and my last comment was 4 weeks ago
<bdmurray> Does anybody have a system for that yet?
<ubotu> New bug: #102473 in gnomebaker (universe) "Gnomebaker wont burn/wipe CDRW since Beta, worked in herd5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102473
<ubotu> New bug: #102474 in gossip-telepathy (universe) "[apport]  gossip crashed with SIGSEGV on exit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102474
<ubotu> New bug: #102475 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102475
<ubotu> New bug: #102476 in Ubuntu "Disk & Filesystems doesn't prompt for root pass" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102476
<pochu> bdmurray: about the last comment, we have bug 97136
<pochu> bdmurray: er, bug 79136
<ubotu> Malone bug 79136 in bughelper "RFE: Last comment by <LP ID>" [Wishlist,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79136
<thekorn> dholbach: have you a fix for <dontlist>?
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> pushing and uploading it
<bdmurray> ah, neat. thanks pochu
<thekorn> thanks, dholbach!
<pochu> bdmurray: yw :)
<dholbach> thekorn: np :)
<pochu> I've just crashed bugnumbers with a "bugnumbers -l launchpad.net/~pochu/+bugs" :)
<ubotu> New bug: #102477 in ubiquity (main) "Negative "New Partition Size"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102477
<ubotu> New bug: #102478 in serpentine (main) "[apport]  serpentine crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102478
<ubotu> New bug: #102479 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-gtk crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102479
<thekorn> pochu: ok, needs to be fixed in safe_urlopen()
<pochu> thekorn: bug 192480
<pochu> ups
<pochu> bug 102480 :)
<thekorn> 192480
<ubotu> Malone bug 102480 in bughelper "[apport]  bugnumbers crashed with IOError in open_local_file()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102480
<thekorn> puh, I thought we got 90000 Bugs in two hours...
<pochu> hehe :)
<pochu> thekorn: are you working on it?
<thekorn> pochu: not right now, but in a bit
<thekorn> or do you want to work on it?
<ubotu> New bug: #102480 in bughelper (main) "[apport]  bugnumbers crashed with IOError in open_local_file()" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102480
<ubotu> New bug: #102481 in ekiga (main) "[enhancement] When adding a contact from the white page in the personal address book, there is no more online status information" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102481
<pochu> thekorn: I can try to fix it :)
<thekorn> yeha!
<pochu> thekorn: cool :)
<ubotu> New bug: #102484 in fmit (universe) "[apport]  fmit crashed with SIGSEGV in QObject::activate_signal()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102484
<ubotu> New bug: #102485 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-plugin-viewer crashed with SIGFPE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102485
<ubotu> New bug: #102482 in ubiquity (main) "Endless "Too small size" error popup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102482
<ubotu> New bug: #102483 in Ubuntu "Keyboard locks up on Macbook Intel when booting from 7.04 beta CD-ROM" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102483
<ubotu> New bug: #102487 in gnome-panel (main) "?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102487
<ubotu> New bug: #102488 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102488
<ubotu> New bug: #102486 in network-manager (main) "Linksys wlan card WPC54G ver 2 is detected but will not connect to any wifi network" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102486
<ubotu> New bug: #102489 in beagle (main) "[apport]  BeagleDaemon.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102489
<ubotu> New bug: #102490 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102490
<ubotu> New bug: #102491 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-plugin-viewer crashed with SIGFPE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102491
<ubotu> New bug: #102492 in openoffice.org (main) "exported pdf with index and automatic index title are wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102492
<ubotu> New bug: #102493 in irda-utils (main) "[apport]  package irda-utils failed to install/upgrade: While trying to stop the old service" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102493
<ubotu> New bug: #102495 in Ubuntu "Always Ignore photo card option doesn't work." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102495
<ubotu> New bug: #102496 in beagle (main) "[apport]  BuildIndex.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102496
<ubotu> New bug: #102497 in gnome-terminal (main) "Cursor hidden-by-keypress sometimes does not re-appear by mouse move" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102497
<ubotu> New bug: #102499 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102499
<ubotu> New bug: #102500 in xorg (main) "resolution ati only 1024x768x60" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102500
<ubotu> New bug: #102498 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "High load and extremely unresponsive system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102498
<ubotu> New bug: #102501 in duplicity (universe) "[apport]  duplicity crashed with TypeError in cwd()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102501
<thekorn> pochu: are you fixing bug 102480 in .main or in .r.0.1 ?
<ubotu> New bug: #102502 in knetworkmanager (main) "KNetworkManager doesn't use supplied WEP key" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102502
<ubotu> Malone bug 102480 in bughelper "[apport]  bugnumbers crashed with IOError in open_local_file()" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102480
<ubotu> New bug: #102503 in emerald (universe) "[apport]  emerald-theme-manager crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102503
<ubotu> New bug: #102504 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102504
<ubotu> New bug: #102505 in postfix-gld (universe) "postfix-gld needs patches" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102505
<ubotu> New bug: #102506 in gaim (main) "Nickname in panel doesn't change on highlight" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102506
<ubotu> New bug: #102507 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Dependencies of ubuntu-desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102507
<ubotu> New bug: #101880 in Ubuntu "apps can't change window size" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101880
<ubotu> New bug: #102508 in Ubuntu "(auto)login failed after upgrade feistyfawn herd5 to 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102508
<ubotu> New bug: #102510 in gnucash (universe) "gnucash won't export accounts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102510
<ubotu> New bug: #102511 in Ubuntu "Upgrade problem by Feisty Fawn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102511
<ubotu> New bug: #102512 in Ubuntu "Aptana Web 2.0 IDE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102512
<ubotu> New bug: #102513 in subversion (main) "spelling mistake in message in file svndumpfilter/main.c" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102513
<ubotu> New bug: #101881 in konq-kim (main) "[apport]  package konq-kim failed to upgrade: Edgy -> Feisty Beta" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101881
<ubotu> New bug: #102514 in nautilus (main) "Can't eject external USB  hard drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102514
<ubotu> New bug: #102515 in update-manager (main) "dpkg exits 1 updating timidity, hangs new update-manager wizard" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102515
<ubotu> New bug: #102517 in network-manager (main) "static entry for xen vif in interfaces broken by network-manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102517
<ubotu> New bug: #102518 in Ubuntu "Vanilla Firefox 2.0.0.3 doesn't compile on Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102518
<ubotu> New bug: #102520 in metacity (main) "Feisty Fawn reported a crash on my laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102520
<ubotu> New bug: #99784 in compiz (main) "feisty fawn beta: latest compiz doesn't start with xgl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99784
<ubotu> New bug: #102521 in Ubuntu "Cannot set WEP key for wlan0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102521
<ubotu> New bug: #102522 in compiz (main) "Feisty: buttons on window top border disappear with latest compiz" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102522
<ubotu> New bug: #102523 in Ubuntu "Can't (re)format a USB disk from the GUI" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102523
<ubotu> New bug: #102519 in mailody (universe) "[feisty]  UVF exception request: mailody 0.5.0 " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102519
<ubotu> New bug: #102524 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with SIGFPE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102524
<ubotu> New bug: #102525 in pydance (universe) "[apport]  pydance.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102525
<ubotu> New bug: #102526 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102526
<ubotu> New bug: #102527 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  gnome-ui-properties / Main-Menu, issue with separator" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102527
<ubotu> New bug: #102530 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashes with desktop effects and billiard-gl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102530
<ubotu> New bug: #102531 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed within minutes on first run  - edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102531
<ubotu> New bug: #102532 in Ubuntu "k3b does not run in gnome ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102532
<ubotu> New bug: #102528 in grub (main) "device.map wont change after upgrade to feisty collapsing grub options" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102528
<ubotu> New bug: #102529 in Ubuntu "CMOS corrupted after running Ubuntu v6.06" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102529
<ubotu> New bug: #102533 in f-spot (main) "File and Help menu missing in f-spot menubar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102533
<ubotu> New bug: #102534 in update-manager (main) "Error: >pmstatus< could not be installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102534
<ubotu> New bug: #102535 in gnash (universe) "[apport]  gnash crashed with SIGSEGV in gnash::sprite_instance::call_frame_actions()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102535
<ubotu> New bug: #102536 in ubiquity (main) "Can't resize-install on partitions smaller than about 9 GB" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102536
<ubotu> New bug: #102539 in gpaint (main) "[apport]  gpaint crashed with SIGSEGV in image_from_selection()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102539
<ubotu> New bug: #102540 in Ubuntu "gnomebaker does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102540
<ubotu> New bug: #102538 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Crash Report" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102538
<ubotu> New bug: #102541 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102541
<ubotu> New bug: #102543 in Ubuntu "polling desktop processes in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102543
<ubotu> New bug: #102544 in kdegraphics (main) "Firefox uses not fully functional Kghostview to open PDF's in KDE instead of the system default KPDF" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102544
<ubotu> New bug: #102546 in Ubuntu "/dev/random does not provide enough random numbers for cryptoswap" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102546
<ubotu> New bug: #102547 in gftp (main) "[apport]  gftp-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102547
<ubotu> New bug: #102549 in Ubuntu "No error message installing without harddrive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102549
<ubotu> New bug: #102550 in dvd95 (universe) "[apport]  dvd95 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102550
<ubotu> New bug: #102551 in soundconverter (universe) "[apport]  soundconverter crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102551
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> ugh
<ubotu> New bug: #101867 in beryl-core (universe) "Beryl crash when amarok start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101867
<ubotu> New bug: #102548 in bzr-gtk (universe) "UVF exception for 0.15.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102548
<ubotu> New bug: #102552 in mplayer (multiverse) "gmplayer (but not mplayer) crash with subtitles on" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102552
<ubotu> New bug: #102553 in kdeedu (main) "kmplot crashes when zooming in/out" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102553
<ubotu> New bug: #102554 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes for no obvious reason" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102554
<ubotu> New bug: #102555 in network-manager (main) "network-manager-gnome needs a "default network" checkbox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102555
<ubotu> New bug: #102556 in Ubuntu "problems for auto-updating several packages on amd64 : 404 not found" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102556
<ubotu> New bug: #102559 in gnome-session (main) "[apport]  gnome-session crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102559
<ubotu> New bug: #102560 in gnome-session (main) "[apport]  gnome-session crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102560
<ubotu> New bug: #102557 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102557
<ubotu> New bug: #102558 in Ubuntu "Turning on touchpad opens KHelpCenter" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102558
<ubotu> New bug: #99327 in Ubuntu "child windows open behind parent" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99327
<ubotu> New bug: #102561 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-power-manager crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102561
<ubotu> New bug: #102562 in nicotine (universe) "[apport]  nicotine crashed with KeyError in PlaceInQueueRequest()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102562
<ubotu> New bug: #102563 in gnome-screensaver (main) "[apport]  gnome-screensaver crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102563
<ubotu> New bug: #102564 in gnome-terminal (main) "[apport]  gnome-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102564
<ubotu> New bug: #102566 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-cups-icon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102566
<ubotu> New bug: #102569 in network-manager (main) "[apport]  nm-applet crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102569
<ubotu> New bug: #99325 in Ubuntu "file system check at boot freezes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99325
<ubotu> New bug: #102568 in kile (universe) "kile file open dialog doesn't show KDE-wide Quick Access Entries" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102568
<ubotu> New bug: #102570 in xaralx (multiverse) "[apport]  xaralx crashed with SIGSEGV in typeinfo for wxStringTokenizer()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102570
<ubotu> New bug: #102571 in totem (main) "totem-mozilla crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102571
<ubotu> New bug: #102572 in synaptic (main) "Synaptic crashed unexpectedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102572
<ubotu> New bug: #102573 in sylpheed-claws-gtk2 (universe) "[apport]  sylpheed-claws-gtk2 crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_is_a()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102573
<ubotu> New bug: #102582 in glipper (universe) "[apport]  glipper crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102582
<ubotu> New bug: #102583 in gstm (universe) "[apport]  gstm crashed with SIGSEGV in pango_ot_ruleset_new()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102583
<ubotu> New bug: #102574 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102574
<ubotu> New bug: #102576 in vino (main) "[apport]  vino-server crashed with SIGSEGV in vino_client_get_hostname()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102576
<ubotu> New bug: #102577 in sbackup (universe) "sbackup is very slow when working on many files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102577
<ubotu> New bug: #102578 in gnome-session (main) "[apport]  gnome-session crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102578
<ubotu> New bug: #102579 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-manager crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102579
<ubotu> New bug: #102580 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-alarm-notify crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102580
<ubotu> New bug: #102581 in tangerine-icon-theme (main) "20x20 new icons not in index.theme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102581
<ubotu> New bug: #102584 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102584
<ubotu> New bug: #102585 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-manager crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102585
<ubotu> New bug: #102586 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-alarm-notify crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102586
<ubotu> New bug: #102587 in restricted-manager (main) "restricted-manager reports "Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers."" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102587
<ubotu> New bug: #102588 in kde-systemsettings (main) "not update time in change password" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102588
<ubotu> New bug: #102589 in gnome-terminal (main) "[apport]  gnome-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102589
<ubotu> New bug: #102590 in rhythmbox (main) "[apport]  rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102590
<seb128> grumpf
<seb128> guy sending a zillion of dup
<ubotu> New bug: #102596 in gnome-terminal (main) "[apport]  gnome-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102596
<ubotu> New bug: #102591 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-power-manager crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102591
<ubotu> New bug: #102592 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-cups-icon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102592
<ubotu> New bug: #102593 in network-manager (main) "[apport]  nm-applet crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102593
<ubotu> New bug: #102594 in glipper (universe) "[apport]  glipper crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102594
<seb128> some should just mark all the bugs from this guy dup
<ubotu> New bug: #102595 in gmpc (universe) "adding all tracks from an album should sort by track number" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102595
<seb128> I've already marked some
<ubotu> New bug: #94305 in control-center (main) "gnome-control-center mixes user-preferences and system-wide-configuration" [Wishlist,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94305
<ubotu> New bug: #102597 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  update-notifier crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102597
<ubotu> New bug: #102598 in mysql-admin (universe) "mysql Administrator tool does not maintain correct server status" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102598
<ubotu> New bug: #102600 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  update-notifier crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102600
<ubotu> New bug: #102601 in adept (main) "Accents not showed properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102601
<ubotu> New bug: #102602 in gproftpd (universe) "gproftpd needs gksu to use from menus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102602
<ubotu> New bug: #98746 in amarok (main) "Synaptic dependency problem - Amarok/libvisual" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98746
<ubotu> New bug: #102603 in Ubuntu "Don't always trigger generic HAL actions after change of removable media" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102603
<ubotu> New bug: #102604 in Ubuntu "Konqueror and Firefox freeze (flash's fault?) on Kubuntu Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102604
<ubotu> New bug: #102605 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-control-center crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102605
<ubotu> New bug: #102606 in beryl-core (universe) "beryl crash desktop when i use advance beryl option" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102606
<ubotu> New bug: #102607 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-theme-manager crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102607
<ubotu> New bug: #102608 in slune (universe) "[apport]  slune crashed with  SyntaxError in sound()  (dup-of: 81884)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102608
<ubotu> New bug: #102609 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-cups-icon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102609
<ubotu> New bug: #102610 in Ubuntu "amd64 kernel panic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102610
<ubotu> New bug: #102611 in linux-meta (main) "amd64 kernel panic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102611
<ubotu> New bug: #102612 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-power-manager crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102612
<ubotu> New bug: #102613 in network-manager (main) "[apport]  nm-applet crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102613
<ubotu> New bug: #102614 in glipper (universe) "[apport]  glipper crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102614
<ubotu> New bug: #102615 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-control-center crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102615
<ubotu> New bug: #102616 in gnome-screensaver (main) "[apport]  gnome-screensaver crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 102559)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102616
<ubotu> New bug: #102617 in krb5 (main) "Kerberos Install - unary operator expected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102617
<ubotu> New bug: #102618 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in viaGetLock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102618
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-04-04
<ubotu> New bug: #102619 in kile (universe) "Well, I don't know if it is a bug. ok" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102619
<ubotu> New bug: #102620 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:I wasn't able to locate file for the openoffice.org-style-crystal package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102620
<ubotu> New bug: #102621 in beryl-settings (universe) "[apport]  beryl-settings crashed with TypeError in MoveRow()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102621
<ubotu> New bug: #102623 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102623
<ubotu> New bug: #102624 in tangerine-icon-theme (main) "16x16 gtk-close makes tabs look weird" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102624
<ubotu> New bug: #101943 in Ubuntu "Braid screensaver crashes system with compiz activated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101943
<ubotu> New bug: #101944 in usplash (main) "Usplash horizontally stretched on 16:10 LCD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101944
<ubotu> New bug: #102626 in gdm (main) "feisty fawn doesn't start graphical /xwindows at all" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102626
<ubotu> New bug: #102627 in Ubuntu "dual boot with two ubuntu versions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102627
<ubotu> New bug: #102628 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile.py crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_tree_view_remove_column()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102628
<ubotu> New bug: #102629 in twisted (main) "[apport]  twistd crashed with OperationalError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102629
<ubotu> New bug: #102630 in Ubuntu "[apport]  twistd crashed with OperationalError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102630
<ubotu> New bug: #102599 in totem "totem-mozilla won't play mpg movies in firefox" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102599
<ubotu> New bug: #102632 in xserver-xgl (universe) "[apport]  Xgl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102632
<ubotu> New bug: #102633 in Ubuntu "gnome / xserver doesn't start from live cd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102633
<ubotu> New bug: #102634 in Ubuntu "usbfs is not consistence with /proc/bus/usb/devices" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102634
<ubotu> New bug: #102635 in dia (main) "help doesn't launch from application" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102635
<ubotu> New bug: #102636 in kipina (universe) "crash on save of a new workout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102636
<ubotu> New bug: #102631 in Ubuntu "UDEV problem with madfu-firmware for M-Audio Transit USB audio interface under Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102631
<ubotu> New bug: #102637 in Ubuntu "master volume in alsamixer cannot be changed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102637
<ubotu> New bug: #102638 in Ubuntu "[apport]  perl crashed with SIGSEGV in rrd_test_error()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102638
<ubotu> New bug: #99234 in dhelp (universe) "[apport]  package dhelp failed to install/upgrade:  (dup-of: 95083)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99234
<ubotu> New bug: #102639 in lmms (universe) "Crashed when loading a sample" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102639
<ubotu> New bug: #99253 in xserver-xgl (universe) "[feisty beta] xserver-xgl crashed after login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99253
<ubotu> New bug: #102640 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_free_chain_with_offset()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102640
<ubotu> New bug: #102641 in restricted-manager (main) "restricted-manager icon is unsharp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102641
<ubotu> New bug: #102642 in Ubuntu "Broken Packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102642
<ubotu> New bug: #102643 in epiphany-browser (main) "[apport]  epiphany crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102643
<ubotu> New bug: #102644 in kile (universe) "kile doesn't respect KDE's double-click policy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102644
<ubotu> New bug: #102645 in kile (universe) "spell checking doesn't work in kile" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102645
<ubotu> New bug: #102646 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc_consolidate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102646
<ubotu> New bug: #102647 in Ubuntu "Sound on Toshiba no longer works" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102647
<ubotu> New bug: #102648 in Ubuntu "HP TC4400 Tablet PC suspend and hibernate problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102648
<ubotu> New bug: #102649 in compiz (main) "compiz crash while using settngs manager " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102649
<ubotu> New bug: #102650 in vlc (universe) "[apport]  vlc crashed with SIGSEGV in __glXInitialize() (Desktop Effects enabled)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102650
<ubotu> New bug: #102651 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-keybinding-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102651
<ubotu> New bug: #102653 in beryl-settings (universe) "[apport]  beryl-settings crashed with AttributeError in SetSettingFromWidgets()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102653
<ubotu> New bug: #102654 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102654
<ubotu> New bug: #102656 in gnome-keyring (main) "Still cannot change master password on keyring" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102656
<ubotu> New bug: #102657 in mythtv (multiverse) "[apport]  mythbackend crashed with SIGSEGV in QMapPrivate<QString, QString>::find()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102657
<ubotu> New bug: #102659 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "USB fingerprint reader broken in 2.6.20-13, worked fine in 2.6.17-11" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102659
<ubotu> New bug: #102661 in pam-keyring (universe) "pam-keyring incompatible with gnome-password" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102661
<ubotu> New bug: #102662 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102662
<ubotu> New bug: #102663 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102663
<ubotu> New bug: #102664 in liferea (main) "liferea does not preserve open tabs across sessions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102664
<ubotu> New bug: #102665 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed when going to a new site" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102665
<ubotu> New bug: #102667 in scim (main) "[apport]  scim-launcher crashed with SIGSEGV in _IO_2_1_stderr_()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102667
<ubotu> New bug: #102666 in cupsys (main) "cupsys is member of dialout group" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102666
<ubotu> New bug: #102668 in beryl-settings-simple (universe) "beryl-settings simple  fails with crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102668
<ubotu> New bug: #102669 in Ubuntu "Problem whith sound in toshiba" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102669
<ubotu> New bug: #102670 in Ubuntu "The Firefox closed suddenly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102670
<ubotu> New bug: #102672 in Ubuntu "ThinkPad T20 LCD 1024x768 resolution not supported" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102672
<ubotu> New bug: #102673 in specto (universe) "[apport]  specto crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102673
<ubotu> New bug: #102675 in Ubuntu "Feisty boot hangs on "Configuring network interfaces"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102675
<ubotu> New bug: #99188 in meta-xfce4 (universe) "Unuable to install -- libdbh1.0-dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99188
<ubotu> New bug: #102677 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-power-statistics crashed with SIGSEGV in _gtk_marshal_BOOLEAN__BOXED()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102677
<ubotu> New bug: #102678 in xscreensaver (main) "xscreensaver version is ancient" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102678
<dandel> good morning hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> hey dandel
<ubotu> New bug: #102658 in totem "In Feisty, Firefox goes black when playing MPEG in totem-mozilla" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102658
<ubotu> New bug: #102680 in linux-meta (main) "appletouch does not function properly on 2nd gen macbook" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102680
<ubotu> New bug: #102681 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_getspecific()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102681
<ubotu> New bug: #102682 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "a Fix for running Ubuntu Server edition 6.10 over wireless" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102682
<ubotu> New bug: #102684 in update-notifier (main) "Don't ask me to restart Firefox when it's not running" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102684
<ubotu> New bug: #102687 in chromium (universe) "The program just quit while i was playing it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102687
<ubotu> New bug: #102688 in Ubuntu "GDM hangs on first boot, starts normally after X server restart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102688
<ubotu> New bug: #102689 in schoolbell (main) "python2.4-schoolbell has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102689
<ubotu> New bug: #102690 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice.org-style-default has unmet deps" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102690
<ubotu> New bug: #102691 in restricted-manager (main) "[apport]  restricted-manager crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102691
<ubotu> New bug: #102692 in gcc-4.0 (main) "gcc-4.0-locales has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102692
<ubotu> New bug: #102693 in gdm (main) "gdm 2.18.0-0ubuntu4 uninstallable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102693
<ubotu> New bug: #102685 in Ubuntu "HP dv6000 series touchpad lock button spawns "KDE Help Center - Start Page" on unlock" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102685
<ubotu> New bug: #102695 in evolution-data-server (main) "evolution-data-server uninstallable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102695
<ubotu> New bug: #102694 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus Emblems sidebar cuts off bottom 'web' emblem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102694
<ubotu> New bug: #102696 in qjackctl (universe) "qjackctl, jackd not working with freebob backend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102696
<ubotu> New bug: #102697 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:I wasn't able to locate file for the openoffice.org-style-crystal package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102697
<ubotu> New bug: #102698 in Ubuntu "Internet is not acquired atomatically; I must click on "wire network" in the double monitor icon to activate. Edgy didn't do this; Feisty does. Why?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102698
<ubotu> New bug: #102699 in gcj-4.1 (main) "[apport]  gij-4.1 crashed with SIGSEGV in _Jv_MonitorEnter()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102699
<ubotu> New bug: #102700 in Ubuntu "Scanning is very slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102700
<ubotu> New bug: #102701 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "[en_CA]  Tooltip typo for 'Removable Drives and Media'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102701
<ubotu> New bug: #102702 in mythtv (multiverse) "[apport]  mythbackend crashed with SIGSEGV in QString::length()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102702
<ubotu> New bug: #102703 in Ubuntu "Desktop Effects not avaiable with dual head FLGRX drivers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102703
<ubotu> New bug: #102705 in gstreamer0.10-pitfdll (universe) "video codec wmva not handled by gstreamer0.10-pitfdll" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102705
<ubotu> New bug: #102706 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102706
<ubotu> New bug: #102707 in ubiquity (main) "o not attach your details to any existing bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102707
<ubotu> New bug: #102708 in eclipse (universe) "[whichlist]  swt jars should be installed in /usr/share/java instead of inside eclipse plugins" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102708
<ubotu> New bug: #102709 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102709
<ubotu> New bug: #102711 in Ubuntu "kboot image location under feisty installer discs for PS3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102711
<ubotu> New bug: #102712 in Ubuntu "black screen or garbled graphics on boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102712
<ubotu> New bug: #102713 in azureus (universe) "Azureus crashes after creating directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102713
<ubotu> New bug: #102716 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager fails to bring up wired interface after resume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102716
<ubotu> New bug: #102717 in eclipse (universe) "[whichlist]  split osgi jars in its own package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102717
<micahcowan> wrt bug 29453: non-security bugs in breezy that have since been fixed should be closed out, no?
<ubotu> Malone bug 29453 in lilypond "Installing programs" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/29453
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<ubotu> New bug: #102720 in bash (main) "Bash in Feisty is not compatible with LTP 20070331" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102720
<ubotu> New bug: #102722 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-power-statistics crashed with SIGSEGV in _gtk_marshal_BOOLEAN__BOXED()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102722
<ubotu> New bug: #102721 in beagle (main) "unknown crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102721
<ubotu> New bug: #102723 in Ubuntu "[Xubuntu Dapper]  Terminal opened from root apps menu crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102723
<ubotu> New bug: #102725 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102725
<ubotu> New bug: #102726 in metacity (main) "metacity title bar buttons in the wrong place" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102726
<ubotu> New bug: #102727 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu Device Database crashes when it tries to submit collected information" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102727
<ubotu> New bug: #102728 in mdadm (main) ""you'll be screwed"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102728
<ubotu> New bug: #102729 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "mozilla-thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall(), when clicking on item in sent folder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102729
<ubotu> New bug: #102730 in democracyplayer (universe) "launching program" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102730
<dholbach> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #102734 in speedcrunch (main) "The standard ctrl-Q shortcut for "quit" isn't present in speedcrunch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102734
<ubotu> New bug: #102733 in Ubuntu "Network Proxy Configuration Broken" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102733
<ubotu> New bug: #102735 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in _nv000044gl()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102735
<ubotu> New bug: #102736 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in xmlStrndup()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102736
<ubotu> New bug: #102737 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in savageGetLock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102737
<ubotu> New bug: #102738 in Ubuntu "Feisty Boot Screen Error" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102738
<FF-upgradeissue> Someone else has the same problem I do... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/102511  when running update-manager -d and trying to upgrade to the beta ubuntu.   It seems that the file on the server isn't correctly constructed... it's empty, and the upgrade manager thinks there is a problem because it's a zero byte file after unpacking.
<ubotu> Malone bug 102511 in Ubuntu "Upgrade problem by Feisty Fawn" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<ubotu> New bug: #102740 in gnome-power-manager (main) "power manager has lower limit of 11 minutes for display sleep" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102740
<ubotu> New bug: #102741 in compiz (main) "Compiz - Windows with URGENT hints aren't shown on all Viewports' task bars" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102741
<ubotu> New bug: #99017 in plptools (universe) "[apport]  ncpd crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_join()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99017
<Mithrandir> FF-upgradeissue: we would see it very, very quickly if that file wasn't correct on the server.
<Mithrandir> FF-upgradeissue: do you have a multi-core or multi-cpu machine?
<ubotu> New bug: #102742 in knemo (universe) "kded high cpu usage with knemo 0.4.6-2ubuntu1 with ppp conections" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102742
<ubotu> New bug: #102743 in gnome-commander (universe) "[apport]  gnome-commander crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102743
<FF-upgradeissue> Mithrandir: Nope.  It's an amd64 laptop in 32 bit mode.
<Mithrandir> FF-upgradeissue: hm, ok.  I used to see it some time ago on my dualcore machine, but not a very similar single-core
<FF-upgradeissue> Mithrandir: I followed the upgrade instructions for fiesty fawn to the letter before that.  It disables my custom repositories, tries to download from the official ones, grabs the file, and drops out with an error.  The server upgrade method also fails...
<Mithrandir> FF-upgradeissue: ok, are you going to hang around for a bit?  I'd like you to chat with mvo who maintains the update-manager.
<Mithrandir> he'll probably be around in an hour or two.
<FF-upgradeissue> Mithrandir: I'm also upgrading via ethernet.  I have the option of going through my local gateway system as a proxy.  Yeah, I can hang around for a bit.
<FF-upgradeissue> Mithrandir: Anyway, I don't need to go through my proxy though, since it's part of what I consider the 'secure' network section (physical security that is...)
<omgponiezlol> FF-upgradeissue: you have a problem with firefox?
<FF-upgradeissue> omgponiezlol: No, fiesty fawn
<FF-upgradeissue> (spelling)
<Mithrandir> FF-upgradeissue: ok, cool, let's see what he thinks when he gets around.
<ubotu> New bug: #98987 in xorg (main) "Lower Display Resolution After 7.04 beta Upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98987
<ubotu> New bug: #102744 in Ubuntu "Wireless mouse (USB) does noet work anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102744
<FF-upgradeissue> I want to upgrade to it because I want to setup a WPA secured wireless network at home, and an unsecured network at work...
<ubotu> New bug: #102745 in firefox (main) "Firefox Crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102745
<ubotu> New bug: #102746 in samba (main) "browsing windows network does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102746
<omgponiezlol> hww, okay your nick was confusing
<Admiral_Chicago> well you'll have to excuse me it's bed time for this kid
<ubotu> New bug: #102748 in Ubuntu "[Feisty]  Network go down and system freeze randomly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102748
<FF-upgradeissue> Admiral_Chicago: I'll change it if you like...  I can't use my usual nickname here because someone else already registered it, I also don't hang out enough to bother with registration of any kind
<FF-upgradeissue> # do-release-upgrade -d
<FF-upgradeissue> Error during update
<FF-upgradeissue> A problem occured during the update. This is usually some sort of network problem, please check your network connection and retry.
<FF-upgradeissue> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<FF-upgradeissue> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<ubotu> New bug: #102749 in music-applet (universe) "music-applet doesn't work with rhythmbox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102749
<Admiral_Chicago> FF-upgradeissue: not a big deal, just thought FF was Firefox not Feisty Fawn
<Admiral_Chicago> since I do work for mozilla team thought i might be able to help
<FF-upgradeissue> Admiral_Chicago: The only thing I even remotely dislike about Firefox at this moment, is that the session management script I'm using doesn't allow me to save/rename/etc sessions on firefox startup and do so without loading them.
<FF-upgradeissue> Admiral_Chicago: I just don't trust it to auto rename and keep my old session if I cancel restoring the crashed session... (and it doesn't tell me what it will rename it to if I don't do so)
<Admiral_Chicago> FF-upgradeissue: no offense to you but I have to go to bed. maybe some other time tomorrow
<FF-upgradeissue> night Admiral_Chicago
<ubotu> New bug: #98966 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  keymap selection menu on boot distrorts screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98966
<ubotu> New bug: #98967 in vlc (universe) "[apport]  vlc crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98967
<ubotu> New bug: #102750 in kdetoys (main) "kworldclock in wrong category in xubuntu menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102750
<dholbach> can somebody of the mozilla team look at bug 102643 and suggest how to move on there?
<ubotu> Malone bug 102643 in epiphany-browser "[apport]  epiphany crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102643
<FF-upgradeissue> dholbach: it seems Admiral_Chicago is on that team, but just went to bed
<Fujitsu> dholbach: What am I meant to do with bug #102551? SoundConverter is Python, so it can't really be a bug in it...
<ubotu> Malone bug 102551 in soundconverter "[apport]  soundconverter crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102551
<dholbach> Fujitsu: looks like a problem in /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstogg.so
<dholbach> Fujitsu: but hard to figure out since the backtrace is broken
<Fujitsu> I would have thought it should be pushed over there, but I just wanted to check.
<ubotu> New bug: #102752 in evolution (main) "evolution crashes on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102752
<ubotu> New bug: #102753 in adept (main) "adept does not display utf-8 text correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102753
<ubotu> New bug: #102754 in scigraphica (universe) "[apport]  scigraphica crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102754
<ubotu> New bug: #102755 in Ubuntu "[need-packaging]  freemind" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102755
<ubotu> New bug: #102756 in lvm-common (main) "vgscan in init.d/lvm doesn't exit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102756
<ubotu> New bug: #102758 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in xine_event_dispose_queue()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102758
<ubotu> New bug: #102760 in epiphany-browser (main) "epiphany opens with work offline checked" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102760
<ubotu> New bug: #98961 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-gtk crashed with TypeError in thread_collect_info()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98961
<ubotu> New bug: #102516 in language-pack-sv "Swedish name is not good!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102516
<ubotu> New bug: #102761 in glibc (main) "nscd sometimes fails to find a user (causing lost mail)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102761
<ubotu> New bug: #102762 in update-notifier (main) "stop update-notifier when updates have been run, or when no updates available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102762
<ubotu> New bug: #102764 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  klogshow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102764
<Mithrandir> mvo: good morning
<Mithrandir> mvo: could you talk with FF-upgradeissue ?  He has some problems with the dist-upgrader I thought you'd want to look at.
<mvo> FF-upgradeissue: hello
<mvo> Mithrandir: sure
<Mithrandir> thanks.
<FF-upgradeissue> mvo: Hi, I can move back over to my laptop and work on it directly, or just use the console mode or just do... # do-release-upgrade -d
<mvo> FF-upgradeissue: what exactly is the issue you have?
<FF-upgradeissue> mvo: I'm running it again Right now... I'll paste the relevant lines in a moment
<mvo> ok
<FF-upgradeissue> I got two of these... one scrolled off and ubuntu, at least 6.10 still has the version of screen with the buffer issue... 92% [Working] bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file.
<FF-upgradeissue> Error during update
<FF-upgradeissue> A problem occured during the update. This is usually some sort of network problem, please check your network connection and retry.
<FF-upgradeissue> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<FF-upgradeissue> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<FF-upgradeissue> Then that's at the end
<FF-upgradeissue> if I wget the files in question...
<mvo> FF-upgradeissue: are you behind a proxy
<FF-upgradeissue> then do this... bunzip2 Packages.bz2 ; echo $? ; hexdump -C Packages  , the only thing I get is
<FF-upgradeissue> 0
<FF-upgradeissue> from no error with bunzip2
<FF-upgradeissue> mvo: Nope, I CAN be if you want me to go through my squid proxy, but it can download just fine without it.
<Mithrandir> since feisty isn't released, -security is suppoesd to be empty.
<mvo> FF-upgradeissue: you have anything in /var/lib/apt/lists/partial?
<FF-upgradeissue> mvo: I'll check...
<FF-upgradeissue> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 14 2006-11-01 05:12 security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_feisty-security_main_binary-i386_Packages
<FF-upgradeissue> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  0 2007-04-03 22:21 security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_feisty-security_main_source_Sources.decomp
<FF-upgradeissue> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  0 2007-04-03 22:21 security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_feisty-security_restricted_binary-i386_Packages.decomp
<mvo> FF-upgradeissue: oh, that is very interessting
<ubotu> New bug: #102765 in Ubuntu "Error Display with Radeon 9800 Pro" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102765
<FF-upgradeissue> mvo: Yes, I think it's either something on the server being a 0 byte compressed file when it shouldn't be... OR the upgrade programs (both the console one and the gui one) not correctly handeling a 0 byte file when it really is supposed to be 0 bytes.
<mvo> FF-upgradeissue: is security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_feisty-security_main_binary-i386_Packages a valid bzip2 file? what content does it have
<FF-upgradeissue> mvo: I'll check, but it looks to be a renamed copy of the other one...
<mvo> FF-upgradeissue: could you tar it and put it somewhere? I'm curious if I can reproduce it
<mvo> seb128: good morning
<seb128> hey mvo
<FF-upgradeissue> mvo: I can tar/dcc it
<FF-upgradeissue> root@DrPepper:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial# bzip2 -tdv security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_feisty-security_main_binary-i386_Packages
<FF-upgradeissue> bzip2: Can't guess original name for security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_feisty-security_main_binary-i386_Packages -- using security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_feisty-security_main_binary-i386_Packages.out security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_feisty-security_main_binary-i386_Packages: not a bzip2 file.
<FF-upgradeissue> However... the file it references...
<seb128> mvo: did you fix synaptic then? ;)
<mvo> seb128: yes, I fixed the bad glade file and tryed my best with some crashers
<FF-upgradeissue> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 IS a valid bzip2
<seb128> mvo: that's a glade3 bug then?
<mvo> FF-upgradeissue: so /var/lib/apt/lists/partial# bzip2 -tdv security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_feisty-security_main_binary-i386_Packages and http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 are different?
<FF-upgradeissue> mvo: I'll check that too...
<mvo> seb128: I think it is, I remember that I played with glade-3 in that file
<seb128> ok
<FF-upgradeissue> mvo: Yes, diff says they do differ
<mvo> FF-upgradeissue: if you could tar it up that would be cool too. I think one problem here is that apt does not clean out the file it can't uncompress. and that is a bug I'm looking for a test-case since some time now
<FF-upgradeissue> Packages.bz2
<FF-upgradeissue> 00000000  42 5a 68 39 17 72 45 38  50 90 00 00 00 00        |BZh9.rE8P.....|
<ubotu> New bug: #102766 in network-manager (main) "[Feisty]  Network-manager doesn't handle multiple network interfaces correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102766
<FF-upgradeissue> 0000000e
<FF-upgradeissue> security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_feisty-security_main_binary-i386_Packages
<FF-upgradeissue> 00000000  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00        |..............|
<FF-upgradeissue> 0000000e
<FF-upgradeissue> mvo: I'll try removing them and re-running it
<mvo> FF-upgradeissue: no
<mvo> FF-upgradeissue: please tar it first, I want those files :)
<FF-upgradeissue> mvo: K
<mvo> FF-upgradeissue: I'm pretty sure it will work after you removed them, so please keep a copy and mail it to me
<FF-upgradeissue> mvo: Looks like that is the case.  I tried the gui version of the upgrade manager first...
<ubotu> New bug: #102767 in firefox (main) "crash in firefox exploer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102767
<FF-upgradeissue> update-manager -d << just that, upgraded everything that wasn't up to date locally, then did the dist upgrade button at the top
<mvo> FF-upgradeissue: yep
<FF-upgradeissue> with those files I sent you out of the way, the console version seems to be rolling ahead without issue
<ubotu> New bug: #102768 in Ubuntu "nvidia + xorg + 7.04 no X !" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102768
<FF-upgradeissue> mvo: Might I suggest fixing it so that it clears partial downloads out of the way?  Many would try again as I did if it failed, expecting that it was just a momentary glitch somewhere such as a network connection that got dropped or a file not yet completely written.  I'm not sure if that file is autogenerated, or if it's auto-generated and then moved in to place after it's been synced once...
<mvo> FF-upgradeissue: its designed to delete downloads it can't uncompress. and its doing that most of the time. I'm currently at a loss why it does not work for some people
<mvo> FF-upgradeissue: I can't reproduce it here currently with your files for example :/
<FF-upgradeissue> mvo: I think those files were owned by root and such... as I pasted earlier
<FF-upgradeissue> Oh right, that's why it didn't prompt me...
<FF-upgradeissue> I launched both of them from a root console.
<mvo> :)
<FF-upgradeissue> nevermind
<mvo> FF-upgradeissue: the upgrade is runing now for you?
<ubotu> New bug: #102769 in gnome-panel (main) "drawer does not retain sort order of items" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102769
<FF-upgradeissue> mvo: yeah, I did the 'server' upgrade one (command line that is...  I use ubuntu on my laptop because that's something I want to just work... while I don't mind screwing around in other things like debian or gentoo on my fixed systems)
<FF-upgradeissue> mvo: It's not able to estimate accurately... but it seems to be fluxing around 20-25 min remaining from this point if I average things out.
<FF-upgradeissue> Some packages are just... sticking
<FF-upgradeissue> Most download quickly, while once in a while it hiccups and thinks it'll take a few hours to a day.
<FF-upgradeissue> mvo: Here's an idea... if it should check to make sure it removes any files that exist in that folder.  If it finds them after it tries to do so, it shouldn't fail outright, but should complain that there are files there, and this is how the user can try removing them for themselfs....
<ubotu> New bug: #102770 in udev (main) "add_to_rules: DRIVER== will change in a future relase" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102770
<ubotu> New bug: #102771 in Ubuntu "Toshiba Portg 3010CT laptop is not able to boot up after upgrading to Feisty." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102771
<ubotu> New bug: #102772 in firefox (main) "crash when opening a tab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102772
<FF-upgradeissue> interesting
<ubotu> New bug: #102773 in software-properties (main) "l10n broken in the KDE frontend" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102773
<feistyfawn-upgrd> mvo: I thought of something else...  I'm in PSTPDT so my time is negitive relative to GMT/UTC and other such zones...
<mvo> feistyfawn-upgrd: what is the nearest city? I'm usually better at translating timezone when I have a city instead of a abbrevation :)
<feistyfawn-upgrd> mvo: Nearest major airport is in portland, oregon.  Nearest internationally known cities are Seattle, Vancouver, San Francisco (sp), and Los Angelas
<mvo> ok, great
<mvo> it shouldn't make a difference (note the shouldn't :)
<ubotu> New bug: #102774 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV in gst_rtspsrc_open()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102774
<gnomefreak> thats -0700?
<feistyfawn-upgrd> mvo: Well, I'm thinking, what if the files somehow end up having a creation time in the future relative to what my computer thinks... then it might check and decide the one on disc is more up to date, and keep it.
<feistyfawn-upgrd> gnomefreak: I never Can remember... it's the stupid DST thing... I think it flips between -0700 and -0800
<gnomefreak> feistyfawn-upgrd: it does im EST and im -0400 now and -0500 in fall/winter
<feistyfawn-upgrd> gnomefreak: Thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<mvo> feistyfawn-upgrd: if you can repriduce the failure with the saved copy of the files, you can check that by runing apt-get update -o Debug::Acquire::http=true 2> /tmp/apt-http.log
<feistyfawn-upgrd> mvo: I think it may be a little late now...
<mvo> feistyfawn-upgrd: yeah, it must be early morning for you now
<feistyfawn-upgrd> The upgrade is already in the configure phase for some packages and is removing/installing tohers...
<Admiral_Chicago> dholbach: I pinged the team about working with bug #102643
<ubotu> Malone bug 102643 in epiphany-browser "[apport]  epiphany crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102643
<Admiral_Chicago> seems like we are all awake.
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: thanks
<gnomefreak> define awake :(
<Admiral_Chicago> dholbach:  gnomefreak says he will look at it.
<gnomefreak> same bug?
<gnomefreak> yeah let me time to wake up a bit please/
<ubotu> New bug: #102777 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  connection interruption problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102777
<ubotu> New bug: #102778 in update-manager (main) "kubuntu dist-upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 interruption" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102778
<ubotu> New bug: #102779 in gnome-panel (main) "cannot add custom application to gnome-panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102779
<mvo> dholbach: my first bughelper-data commit *PHEAR*
<dholbach> mvo: ROCK ON
<ubotu> New bug: #102780 in inkscape (main) "[apport]  inkscape crashed with SIGSEGV in g_signal_emit_valist()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102780
<ubotu> New bug: #102781 in Ubuntu "display does not repaint on resume with desktop effects" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102781
<ubotu> New bug: #102782 in adept (main) "Cannot upgrade Kubuntu - 'next' button is disabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102782
<dholbach> mvo: neat-o
<dholbach> mvo: it even validates ;-)
<mvo> dholbach: its *perfect*
<dholbach> :)
<mvo> dholbach: and for a old bug (3days!), but hey, I have to start somewhere
<dholbach> mvo: thanks for that
<dholbach> mvo: hopefully people will pick it up from the bug reports pages
<ubotu> New bug: #102784 in devmapper (main) "dmsetup requires update-initramfs command" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102784
<ubotu> New bug: #102785 in compiz (main) "Viewports/Cube- Should have 'Always on visible Viewport' and other workspace actions in title bar menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102785
<ubotu> New bug: #102786 in openoffice.org (main) "python-uno fails during upgrade from 2.0.4-0ubuntu4 to 2.0.4-0ubuntu5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102786
<Admiral_Chicago> clue files...are fun to say the least.
<Admiral_Chicago> whipping up my first one, lets see how this one goes
<mvo> dholbach: now that it runs croned the interesst will rise a lot I expect
<dholbach> mvo: I hope so
<ubotu> New bug: #102783 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Backlight not auto adjusting to power mode change" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102783
<Admiral_Chicago> bugxml -a vino "crash" "A CRASHER BUG"  would create a clue files for vino
<mvo> dholbach: it has to be, if even *I* pick it up
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: exactly - or extend an existing one
<Admiral_Chicago> the question is "crash" is the the output descripton and "A CRASH BUG" is the number
<Admiral_Chicago> ?
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: <package> <search term> <display string>
<dholbach> man bugxml
<Admiral_Chicago> oh right, forget that bughelper is installed locally
<Admiral_Chicago> so where I to make the clue file, where can I edit the xml locally in ~/
<Admiral_Chicago> ? * I need to start putting question marks at the end of questions
* Admiral_Chicago checks man pages
<ubotu> New bug: #102787 in metacity (main) "Metacity button_layout ignored" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102787
<ubotu> New bug: #102788 in Ubuntu "after update 04/03/07 configure network interfaces very slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102788
<Admiral_Chicago> dholbach: does "Error: Please define Local-Packages-Dir in ~/.bughelper/config" mean I first have to make a package for firefox, then start editing the XML? How could I do that.
<Admiral_Chicago> i created the file locally, hmm
<ubotu> New bug: #102789 in samba (main) "Copying files between tow mounted samba shares makes all letters lower case" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102789
<dholbach> cd ~; mkdir bzr; cd bzr; bzr checkout sftp://freddymartinez9@bazaar.launchpad.net/~bugsquad/bughelper-data/main bughelper-data; vi ~/.bughelper/config
<dholbach> add Local-Packages-Dir: ~/bzr/bughelper-data
<dholbach> I'll ask somebody to update the documentation
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: ^
<Admiral_Chicago> ty. I'm working on a clue file now, running your command in the background
<ubotu> New bug: #102790 in Ubuntu "freemind java program doesn't work with compiz effects enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102790
<gnomefreak> anyone know a way to generate a Release.gpg for a repo?
<mvo> gnomefreak: gpg -abs Release > Release.gpg
<ubotu> New bug: #102791 in spe (universe) "[apport]  spe crashed with UnicodeDecodeError in **kwargs)()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102791
<mvo> gnomefreak: eh, make that gpg -o Release.gpg -abs Release
<Admiral_Chicago> so I have created http://pastebin.ca/423620 and put a copy of the .info in /home/freddy/bzr/bughelper-data
<dholbach> nice
<dholbach> bugxml -v <file>     to validate it
<dholbach> then you can run      bzr add <file>     in the branch dir
<dholbach> then      bzr commit -m "<commit message>"
<dholbach> and you're done
<Admiral_Chicago> is that correct? cd ~/bzr/bughelper-data && bugxml -v firefox.info
<dholbach> i dunno which file you have there
<Admiral_Chicago> then bzr add firefox.info
<dholbach> yeah
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, let me test it out. brb
<dholbach> ok
<seb128> dholbach: why do I need to edit some user configuration to commit a clue?
<gnomefreak> mvo: running that command will make it than just upload that like i did with the packages.gz and source.gz?
<mvo> yes
<mvo> that should work
<gnomefreak> ok ty
<gnomefreak> will try
<gnomefreak> mvo: gpg: can't open `Release': No such file or directory
<gnomefreak> gpg: signing failed: file open error
<mvo> gnomefreak: oh, you haven't generated the Release file yet? try "apt-ftparchive release ."
<Admiral_Chicago> seems to have committed. https://code.launchpad.net/~bugsquad/bughelper-data/main
<Admiral_Chicago> not sure if it is in the correct place, dholbach what do you think
<gnomefreak> gpg: can't open `Release': No such file or directory
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> ignore that
<ubotu> New bug: #102792 in software-properties (main) "[apport]  software-properties-kde crashed with SIGSEGV in QTreeWidgetItem::setData()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102792
<gnomefreak> mvo: that command gives me the --help section
<mvo> gnomefreak: "apt-ftparchive release ." ?
<gnomefreak> with the .?
<mvo> yes
<mvo> or with a directory
<mvo> where your packages files are
<dholbach> grrrrrr, network-manager grrrrrrrrrrrr
<ajmitch> ouch
<dholbach> seb128: we have two copies of those clue files
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<dholbach> seb128: .bughelper/packages are the 'official' clues that are just being pulled from bzr
<dholbach> seb128: those are not to be changed by the user - else bughelper will have problems 'updating' them
<gnomefreak> mvo: its giving me values of packages/sources i dont have in that file
<dholbach> seb128: then we have the local package clues, that people can change - most people have a ~/bzr somewhere already, so they might want to customize that value anyway
<seb128> k, gotcha
<seb128> I think the -data should have tools to update itself
<dholbach> ok, glad that makes sense :)
<seb128> like a ./bugxml working on the local dir
<dholbach> seb128: ok - sounds like a good idea
<dholbach> seb128: care to file a bug about that or drop a mail to bughelper@?
<seb128> I'll open a bug
<dholbach> you rock
* dholbach hugs seb128 a lot
* seb128 hugs dholbach back
<gnomefreak> mvo: http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/423643  the values are way too big ther eis only like 30 packages/sources/files total in my ~/repo-feisty dir
<ubotu> New bug: #102793 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()d" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102793
<ubotu> New bug: #102794 in pyzor (universe) "[apport]  pyzor crashed with error in send()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102794
<ubotu> New bug: #102795 in twisted (main) "[apport]  twistd crashed with OperationalError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102795
<seb128> dholbach: is there a way to add a "dontlist" with bugxml?
<dholbach> seb128: -d <number1,number2,number3>
<seb128> ups
<seb128> I was reading "usage" and not "options"
<seb128> danke ;)
<dholbach> de rien
<mvo> gnomefreak: the values look ok, the first thing in the file is the checksum
<gnomefreak> ah. well i it never made the release file either
<ubotu> New bug: #102797 in gtk+2.0 (main) "gtk2-engines-pixbuf needs to be installed for pixmap themes (and it isn't by default)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102797
<Admiral_Chicago> dholbach: sorry to ping you twice but I was just wondering about feedback on my commit to bzr https://code.launchpad.net/~bugsquad/bughelper-data/main
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: hang on, I'll check
<ubotu> New bug: #102798 in beryl-core (universe) "when i open an application like amaya it crashed (beryl) " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102798
<feistyfawn-upgrd> mvo: Additional info... during an apt-get update post upgrade...
<feistyfawn-upgrd> welshbyte: Duplicate sources.list entry http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_feisty-security_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<feistyfawn-upgrd> welshbyte: Duplicate sources.list entry http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_feisty-security_restricted_binary-i386_Packages)
<feistyfawn-upgrd> welshbyte: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<feistyfawn-upgrd> mvo: Interesting... irssi does name completes on certian pastes... oh well...
<welshbyte> ...
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: there's one <and> statement too much - let me fix it
<feistyfawn-upgrd> welshbyte: it was origionally W: before the paste...
<welshbyte> ok, had me confused for a second
<ubotu> New bug: #102799 in Ubuntu "ubuntu-7.04-beta-desktop-amd64 does not work with 64 bit AMD semperon 3100+" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102799
<mvo> feistyfawn-upgrd: was that duplication there before too? can you please send me the log files in /var/log/dist-upgrade?
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: if you    bzr pull    you should be able to see my changes to it
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: it was generally ok
<feistyfawn-upgrd> mvo: Probably... but remember, the upgrade programs are supposed to get rid of sources they don't like in my configuration files, it's still a bug if it doesn't discover duplicates it's self and remove them.
<Admiral_Chicago> dholbach: what is the location? sorry i'm new to Bzr as well
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: cd bzr/bughelper-data; bzr pull
<mvo> feistyfawn-upgrd: certainly, I still need the log to figure if the bug is that it didn't detect duplicated sources or that the bug is that it add one additional security source
<Admiral_Chicago> still getting "bzr: ERROR: No pull location known or specified."
<feistyfawn-upgrd> mvo: Is there a log for the upgrade anyplace?  I did do a 2>&1 | tee -a somefile...
<feistyfawn-upgrd> but I mean besides that
<mvo> feistyfawn-upgrd: /var/log/dist-upgrade/ should have some files
<ubotu> New bug: #102800 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed continously" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102800
<feistyfawn-upgrd> mvo: Hum, that's from the last time it failed... but should still work
<ubotu> New bug: #102801 in xfce4-cpufreq-plugin (universe) "xfce4-cpufreq-plugin changes width in XFCE4 panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102801
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: bzr pull --remember sftp://freddymartinez9@bazaar.launchpad.net/~bugsquad/bughelper-data/main
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: after that      bzr pull       will just work
<Admiral_Chicago> ah, okay thank you
<Admiral_Chicago> its late here (5.18) so I will leave you be. thanks a lot for everything
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: let me know how it works for you
<Admiral_Chicago> it does
<dholbach> rock
<dholbach> thanks
* Admiral_Chicago hugs dholbach for all his work
<feistyfawn-upgrd> mvo: sorry, forgot to add 'send'
<mvo> feistyfawn-upgrd: have it, thanks
<feistyfawn-upgrd> mvo: it doesn't look like there's much interesting there, at least to me...
<ubotu> New bug: #80922 in synaptic "crash with reinstall/remove" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80922
<ubotu> New bug: #102802 in Ubuntu "gnome-compiz-manager should be default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102802
* dholbach hugs Admiral_Chicago back
<mvo> feistyfawn-upgrd: it has the information that the security.u.c was in it twice, so the problem is that theere is no duplicate detection
<ubotu> New bug: #102805 in compiz (main) "window gets unfocused on maximize/unmaximize etc." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102805
<feistyfawn-upgrd> mvo: Probably likely.  I think what happened is I duplicated the entire block of sources for the defaults and pasted it again, adding a repository that (if my ISP was smart they'd peer with) is very local and hopefully the same netwise.
<ubotu> New bug: #102806 in totem (main) "totem doesn't start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102806
<ubotu> New bug: #102807 in Ubuntu "fullscreen/wine bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102807
<ubotu> New bug: #102808 in Ubuntu "Hotplugging of USB devices not working in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102808
<ubotu> New bug: #102809 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102809
<ubotu> New bug: #102810 in Ubuntu "bug in the web address of the bug report tool" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102810
<ubotu> New bug: #102811 in gdesklets (universe) "it said the whole applets program crashed but all seem to be working fine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102811
<ubotu> New bug: #102812 in usplash (main) "crash reported by the automatic crash handler" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102812
<ubotu> New bug: #102813 in gnomoradio (universe) "[apport]  gnomoradio crashed with SIGSEGV at step two of setup 'druid'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102813
<ubotu> New bug: #102814 in module-init-tools (main) "pppoe not working each time i boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102814
<ubotu> New bug: #102815 in compiz (main) "[feisty]  gtk-window-decorator top window bar (minimize, maximize, close) not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102815
<ubotu> New bug: #102816 in Ubuntu "latest feisty updates seem to ruin 3-D/DRI support on ATI open driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102816
<ubotu> New bug: #102817 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV in camel_index_write_name()" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102817
<ubotu> New bug: #102818 in Ubuntu "macbook volume control doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102818
<TrioTorus> If a command ends up in "Aborted (core dumped)" where does it actually dump it?
<ubotu> New bug: #102819 in Ubuntu "Opening temporary content after restart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102819
<gnomefreak> TrioTorus: /var/crash
<TrioTorus> gnomefreak, I looked there, but nothing new is generated
<gnomefreak> TrioTorus: what version of ubuntu?
<TrioTorus> from the command line I'm trying this: dries@sin:~/Desktop$ totem-video-thumbnailer FOSDEM2007-TurboCachingLinuxWithMono.ogg test.jpg
<TrioTorus> using edgy
<TrioTorus> this generates a long list and ends in  "Aborted (core dumped)"
<gnomefreak> TrioTorus: if it crashed it will end up in /var/crash unless your on kubuntu
<TrioTorus> I tried redirecting to a file with adding 2> crash.txt but that didn't work either
<gnomefreak> TrioTorus: 2>&1 | tee file.log or something like that
<ubotu> New bug: #102820 in telepathy-butterfly (universe) "[apport]  telepathy-butterfly crashed with IndexError in parse()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102820
<gnomefreak> TrioTorus: kubuntu edgy didnt have apport so it didnt save crash files. feisty kubuntu does now
<cypher1> gnomefreak, i think applications can catch SEGV also
<TrioTorus> I'm not using kubuntu, but regular ubuntu
<cypher1> TrioTorus, try looking at /var/log/syslog, /var/log/messages for any messages related to crash
<ubotu> New bug: #102821 in gwget2 (universe) "[apport]  gwget crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102821
<ubotu> New bug: #102822 in update-manager (main) "menu entry should take kdesu , not gksu " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102822
<ubotu> New bug: #102823 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV after resume from suspend2ram" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102823
<TrioTorus> cypher1, nothing there either, very strange
<ubotu> New bug: #102824 in mythtv (multiverse) "[apport]  mythfilldatabase crashed with SIGILL in QMutex::lock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102824
<gnomefreak> sure it crashed not just closed?
<gnomefreak> TrioTorus: if all else fails run a backtrace on it
<TrioTorus> gnomefreak, well all I see is the last few lines:
<TrioTorus> 2ace398d3000-2ace398f4000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 134243736                  /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstcoreelements.so
<TrioTorus> 2ace398f4000-2ace399f4000 ---p 00021000 08:03 134243736                  /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstcoreelements.so
<TrioTorus> 2ace399f4000-2ace399f6000 rw-p 00021000 08:03 134243736                  /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstcoreelements.so
<TrioTorus> 7fff78d9f000-7fff78db5000 rw-p 7fff78d9f000 00:00 0                      [stack] 
<TrioTorus> ffffffffff600000-ffffffffffe00000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0                  [vdso] 
<TrioTorus> Aborted (core dumped)
<TrioTorus> okay, I'll have to read up on that
<mvo> dholbach: please check the synaptic.info bughelper file when you have time for sanity (I don't want to break your repo on my first day of comiting)
<seb128> mvo: use bugxml luke
<mvo> seb128: I do, but does it support "<and>.." ?
<dholbach> mvo: looks good
<seb128> ah, no idea
<seb128> I didn't know it was possible to have <and>
<dholbach> mvo: bugxml -v <clue file>
<dholbach> (to validate)
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper/doc/writing-clue-files
<mvo> dholbach: thanks
* mvo needs a cluefile too
<dholbach> np
* dholbach needs lunch
<dholbach> seeya
<seb128> dholbach: see you
* mvo too
* seb128 is just back from lunch
<ubotu> New bug: #102825 in apport (main) "apport does not hook into firefox even though firefox is open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102825
<ubotu> New bug: #102827 in rhythmbox (main) "[apport]  rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in itdb_get_mountpoint()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102827
<ubotu> New bug: #102828 in Ubuntu "iMac Core Duo" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102828
<ubotu> New bug: #102829 in firefox (main) "Crash after answer message box from Javascript" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102829
<ubotu> New bug: #102830 in licq (universe) "licq crashes while trying to run" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102830
<ubotu> New bug: #102831 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102831
<ubotu> New bug: #102832 in banshee (universe) "[apport]  banshee.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_clear()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102832
<ubotu> New bug: #102834 in apport (main) "apport uses command line argument as ExecutablePath" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102834
<ubotu> New bug: #102835 in gnome-applets (main) "[apport]  gweather-applet-2 crashed with SIGSEGV in gnome_vfs_module_callback_invoke()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102835
<ubotu> New bug: #102836 in banshee (universe) "[apport]  banshee.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_clear()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102836
<ubotu> New bug: #102833 in nautilus (main) "nautilus: no border around edit images' thumbnail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102833
<ssam> what do i need to do to be allowed to set something as wishlist?
<Fujitsu> ssam: You need to be a member of ubuntu-qa.
<ssam> can i request membership, or do i need to be invited?
<Fujitsu> The former/
<ssam> thanks
<ssam> ok, i am pending approval
<ubotu> New bug: #102838 in Ubuntu "Connection problems with bluetooth" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102838
<ubotu> New bug: #102839 in tracker (universe) "[apport]  trackerd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102839
<ubotu> New bug: #99739 in Ubuntu "screensaver preview crash closing my session" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99739
<ubotu> New bug: #102837 in firefox (main) "crasher" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102837
<ubotu> New bug: #102841 in Ubuntu "please add sauerbraten from debian/contrib to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102841
<TrioTorus> gnomefreak, you know, earlier my 'crash': I ran gdb on it, and it says "Program received signal SIGABRT". Am I correct in thinking that SIGABRT is not a crash but a normal termination?
<Fujitsu> SIGABRT is abnormal.
<ubotu> New bug: #102843 in Ubuntu "php4 feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102843
<ubotu> New bug: #102842 in f-spot (main) "f-spot "send mail" has no mozilla thunderbid integration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102842
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: sensibly reject 102843 please
<ubotu> New bug: #102844 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-power-statistics crashed with SIGSEGV in _gtk_marshal_BOOLEAN__BOXED()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102844
<ubotu> New bug: #102845 in redland-bindings (main) "Ruby objects to cyclic dependency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102845
<ubotu> New bug: #102846 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  package openoffice.org-math failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102846
<ubotu> New bug: #102847 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  package openoffice.org failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102847
<ubotu> New bug: #102848 in firefox (main) "Firefox bookmark icons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102848
<ubotu> New bug: #102849 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  package openoffice.org-style-human failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102849
<ubotu> New bug: #102850 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  package openoffice.org-filter-mobiledev failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102850
<ubotu> New bug: #102851 in Ubuntu "Opera failed after update - date 04/04/07" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102851
<ubotu> New bug: #102852 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  package openoffice.org-style-andromeda failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102852
<ubotu> New bug: #102853 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  package openoffice.org-gtk failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102853
<thekorn> hey bug - hunters!
<ubotu> New bug: #102855 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  package openoffice.org-gnome failed to install/upgrade:  (dup-of: 102847)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102855
<ubotu> New bug: #102759 in sysvinit "debug causes system not working properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102759
<ubotu> New bug: #102854 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  package openoffice.org-base failed to install/upgrade:  (dup-of: 102847)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102854
<ubotu> New bug: #102856 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  package openoffice.org-filter-binfilter failed to install/upgrade:  (dup-of: 102847)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102856
<ubotu> New bug: #102857 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): installArchives() failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102857
<ubotu> New bug: #102858 in xorg-server (main) "[apport]  Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV in _dl_tls_get_addr_soft()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102858
<ubotu> New bug: #102859 in restricted-manager (main) "Restricted Drivers, always needs computer restart for linmodem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102859
<ubotu> New bug: #102860 in hwdb-client (main) "forward button problem on hardware database" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102860
<ubotu> New bug: #102861 in Ubuntu "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed when I activated Desktop effects" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102861
<ubotu> New bug: #102863 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_getspecific()" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102863
<ubotu> New bug: #102864 in lvm2 (main) "lvm2 hangs at feisty bootup " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102864
<ubotu> New bug: #102865 in avahi (main) "avahi-autoipd in roaming mode set ip address to 0.0.0.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102865
<ubotu> New bug: #102866 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile.py crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_tree_view_remove_column()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102866
<ubotu> New bug: #102867 in Ubuntu "wish: Include Klik in Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102867
<ubotu> New bug: #102868 in apport (main) "apport should be mini-ftp client with resuming capabilities" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102868
<ubotu> New bug: #102869 in slab (universe) "gnome-main-menu does not add to panel properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102869
<ubotu> New bug: #102870 in keytouch (universe) "keytouch diables the right SHIFT key when installed." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102870
<ubotu> New bug: #102871 in firefox (main) "Firefox always crashes after few seconds viewing a Flash site" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102871
<ubotu> New bug: #102872 in simba (universe) "can not uninstall simba" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102872
<cypher1> hi dholbach thekorn
<thekorn> hi cypher1
<cypher1> thekorn, sorry i did not get time to further test on the proxy defect
<thekorn> no problem :)
<cypher1> thekorn, also i get access to it now and then only :(
<thekorn> cypher1: As I described in bug 90084 I'm not an expert in this proxy things..
<ubotu> Malone bug 90084 in bughelper "proxy support for bugsquad tools" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90084
<cypher1> thekorn, ok :)
<thekorn> so it difficult for my to fix it
<cypher1> is bughelper has now moved to urllib2 ?
<thekorn> yeah, the main branch
<thekorn> the 0.1 release is still urllib
<cypher1> thekorn, ok
<ubotu> New bug: #102877 in evolution (main) "Contextual menu - folder properties icon not themed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102877
<ubotu> New bug: #102878 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102878
<ubotu> New bug: #102879 in gaphor (universe) "[apport]  gaphor crashed with TypeError: Cannot create a consistent method resolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102879
<ubotu> New bug: #102880 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Soundblaster live (emu10k1) only plays back sound output if "multichannel playback" is selected ; "auto" in gnome sound configuration doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102880
<ubotu> New bug: #102881 in gstreamer (universe) "Synaptic crashes - dpkg was interrupted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102881
<ubotu> New bug: #102882 in Ubuntu "adobe reader doesn't work after upgrading to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102882
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> gah
<ubotu> New bug: #102873 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102873
<ubotu> New bug: #102883 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV after restarting Gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102883
<ubotu> New bug: #102884 in language-selector (main) "[apport]  gnome-language-selector crashed with SIGFPE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102884
<ubotu> New bug: #102885 in Ubuntu "dead mouse after feisty upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102885
<ubotu> New bug: #102886 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102886
<ubotu> New bug: #102887 in xchat-gnome (main) "[apport]  xchat-gnome crashed with SIGSEGV in dbus_connection_ref()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102887
<ubotu> New bug: #102888 in Ubuntu "NetworkManager not automatically conecting PPPOE on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102888
<ubotu> New bug: #102889 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade to Feisty (Kubuntu) Beta failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102889
<feistyfawn-upgrd> Oh yes... I forgot I was here.
<feistyfawn-upgrd> mvo: Thank you, the upgrade was not Entirely smooth... but it was close enough that I could recover from it, and the non-smoothness was more likely a result of my not knowing a proper upgrade procedure from 6.06 to 6.10, even though 7.04 was the only one offered with the current tool.  Kernel images and a little issue with /boot not having a symlink from 'boot' back to . were the two major barriers I had.
<ubotu> New bug: #102890 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102890
<ubotu> New bug: #102891 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102891
<ubotu> New bug: #102892 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102892
<ubotu> New bug: #102893 in thunar (main) "IPod Shows Twice in Side Pane" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102893
<ubotu> New bug: #102894 in xorg (main) "No graphical shutdown screen and 'Inappropriate ioctl for device' error on shutdown in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102894
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: nice blog entry
<ubotu> New bug: #102897 in kwin-style-dekorator (universe) "kwin-style-dekorator's description" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102897
<ubotu> New bug: #102899 in Ubuntu "Konqueror" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102899
<ubotu> New bug: #102900 in deluge-torrent (universe) "[need-packaging]  python-notify for dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102900
<ubotu> New bug: #102901 in acpi (main) "/etc/init.d/acpid hangs and computer does not start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102901
<ubotu> New bug: #102902 in Ubuntu "Can not eject USB Storage device" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102902
<ubotu> New bug: #102903 in Ubuntu "Monitor MD6155AJ not recognized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102903
<ubotu> New bug: #102904 in eclipse (universe) "eclipse startup script wrongly assumes the existence of a VM " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102904
<ubotu> New bug: #102906 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-qt crashed with IndexError in get_modified_files()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102906
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #102905 in eclipse (universe) "RadRails fails to create new rails projects in Eclipse" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102905
<ubotu> New bug: #102907 in xfce4-terminal (main) "xfce4-terminal gives initial blank screen when creating new tab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102907
<ucap> Is Rosetta timing out on anybody else or is it just me?
<ubotu> New bug: #102908 in emerald (universe) "i do not know" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102908
<ubotu> New bug: #102909 in apport (main) "Apport on live CD is attempting to look in /rofs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102909
<ubotu> New bug: #102911 in nautilus (main) "card reader device is not mounted automatically in nautilus (menu: places -> desktop)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102911
<ubotu> New bug: #102910 in Ubuntu "[need-packaging]  TV-Browser" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102910
<pochu> thekorn: if you can have a look :) bug 102480
<ubotu> Malone bug 102480 in bughelper "[apport]  bugnumbers crashed with IOError in open_local_file()" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102480
<pochu> Seveas: can that be considered a bug? #102480 is in bughelper (ubuntu) (low, confirmed), and in bughelper (upstream) (low, fix committed)
<thekorn> pochu: oh, sorry pochu, I forgot looking at that...
<pochu> Seveas: ubotu has said (low, confirmed), which is bughelper in Ubuntu, but then it should have said bughelper (main), so he is saying bughelper upstream :)
<pochu> thekorn: np :)
<ubotu> New bug: #102912 in digikam (main) "newest caching algorithm patch broke image editor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102912
<Seveas> pochu, too spammy
<pochu> hehe :)
<pochu> thekorn: I have to run, see you!
<ubotu> New bug: #102913 in abiword (main) "Abiword crash trying to print from Firefox opened temp .doc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102913
<ubotu> New bug: #102914 in gedit (main) "[apport]  gedit crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102914
<ubotu> New bug: #102915 in notification-daemon (main) "[apport]  notification-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in _gdk_events_queue()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102915
<ubotu> New bug: #102916 in apport (main) "Portuguese translation (pt_PT) problem in the "Collecting Information" dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102916
<ubotu> New bug: #102874 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with GError in draw_header()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102874
<ubotu> New bug: #102875 in Ubuntu "Opera no more function today 4april" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102875
<ubotu> New bug: #102876 in search-ccsb (universe) "The url in the script is invalid" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102876
<ubotu> New bug: #102917 in compiz (main) "Compiz stable 0.4 is out (dup-of: 102918)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102917
<ubotu> New bug: #102918 in compiz (main) "Compiz stable 0.4 is out" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102918
<ubotu> New bug: #102920 in compiz (main) "Opening a window with desktop-effects (compiz) enabled doesn't focus the window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102920
<ubotu> New bug: #102921 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "Moving the mouse cursor over the gnome-system-monitor temporarily causes network and disk usage to become zero" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102921
<ubotu> New bug: #102922 in rdesktop (main) "[apport]  rdesktop crashed with SIGSEGV in XPutImage()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102922
<ubotu> New bug: #102923 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102923
<ubotu> New bug: #102924 in Ubuntu "cant save kicker menu changes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102924
<ubotu> New bug: #102925 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "nvidia-glx upgrade to 1.0-9755 uncompatible with GeForce4 MX 440 on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102925
<ubotu> New bug: #102926 in update-manager (main) "Portugues (pt_PT) translation problem in "Cannot install all updates" dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102926
<ubotu> New bug: #102927 in evolution (main) "Evolution mail hangs for up to 15min when opening this email" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102927
<ubotu> New bug: #102928 in Ubuntu "Firefox freezes when opening .pdf file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102928
<ubotu> New bug: #102929 in wengophone (universe) "[apport]  qtwengophone crashed with SIGSEGV in boost::signals::detail::call_notification::call_notification()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102929
<ubotu> New bug: #102930 in wpasupplicant (main) "[apport]  wpa_supplicant crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102930
<bdmurray> If there is something wrong with a user's profile what package should that bug be about?
<ubotu> New bug: #102931 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash when google in search box" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102931
<ubotu> New bug: #102933 in udev (main) "/dev/md0 fails to mount on boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102933
<ubotu> New bug: #102934 in gnumeric (main) "[apport]  gnumeric crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102934
<cypher1> mvo_, hi
<ubotu> New bug: #102936 in prismstumbler (universe) "[apport]  prismstumbler crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102936
<mvo_> hllo cypher1
<cypher1> mvo_, thanks for looking into bug 102889
<ubotu> Malone bug 102889 in update-manager "Upgrade to Feisty (Kubuntu) Beta failed" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102889
<cypher1> mvo_, it still fails
<mvo_> cypher1: can you please give me the updated apt.log file now?
<cypher1> mvo_, it now complains about ubuntu-desktop also being installed
<mvo_> cypher1: you upgrade without networking support, correct?
<cypher1> mvo_, yes correct
<cypher1> mvo_, i have uploaded main.log.. uploading apt.log right now
<mvo_> cypher1: thats a tricky buisness for u-m currently :/ especially when bits were installed before with network enabled.sorry for that, I check the logs now
* dholbach added a couple of clue files
* dholbach also fixed a couple of clue files
<cypher1> mvo_, no problem.. but i am still perplexed on this
<cypher1> mvo_, sorry the network seem damn slow.. still apt.log not uploaded :(
<bdmurray> dholbach: If there is something wrong with a user's profile what package should that bug be about?
<dholbach> bdmurray: which profile?
<bdmurray> dholbach: their gnome profile.  They can log in as a differnt user fine.
<dholbach> bdmurray: that depends on what 1) caused the problematic setting, 2) what it breaks
<dholbach> bdmurray: I can't answer the question like that I fear
<bdmurray> dholbach: okay could you look at bug 97608?
<ubotu> Malone bug 97608 in Ubuntu "Stalls during Boot up" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97608
<ubotu> New bug: #102937 in sun-java5 (multiverse) "sun-java5-jre: Incorrect default timezone detected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102937
<ubotu> New bug: #102938 in beagle (main) "[apport]  BeagleDaemon.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in mono_jit_info_table_find()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102938
<ubotu> New bug: #102939 in Ubuntu "poor output quality on external projector + Fn key issue" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102939
<ubotu> New bug: #102940 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  guidance-power-manager.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102940
<dholbach> i'd ask to log in with the broken setup
<dholbach> then change to ctrl-alt-f1 check which processes are 'hanging'
<dholbach> then maybe strace them, to see which files they're accessing
<dholbach> strace -e open,stat $(pidof gnome-panel)       for example
<dholbach> that's all I can say for now
<cypher1> bdmurray, just some thing i thought regarding 97608.. the user id could have been changed if it had been a fresh installation of feisty.. hope its useful
<ubotu> New bug: #102941 in beagle (main) "[apport]  IndexHelper.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102941
<ubotu> New bug: #102942 in cupsys (main) "Scary warning about not being able to remove /usr/local upon update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102942
<mvo_> cypher1: woah, still no apt.log yet?
<cypher1> mvo_, i am having bad connection :(
<mvo_> cypher1: :)
<cypher1> mvo_, :)
<ubotu> New bug: #102943 in launchpad "In Rosette filter only entries without any translation suggestions" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102943
<ubotu> New bug: #102944 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed (after copying)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102944
<ubotu> New bug: #102945 in rhythmbox (main) "[apport]  rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102945
<ubotu> New bug: #102946 in glom (universe) "UVF: glom 1.4.2 -> 1.4.3" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102946
<ubotu> New bug: #102947 in fetchmail (main) "ERR: authdaemon: s_connect() failed: No such file or directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102947
<ubotu> New bug: #102949 in auctex (main) "Cannot install auctex" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102949
<ubotu> New bug: #102950 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102950
<ubotu> New bug: #102951 in amarok (main) "[apport]  PlaylistServer.py crashed with error in self.socket.bind(self.server_address)()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102951
<ubotu> New bug: #102953 in Ubuntu "Open Office Presentation Hang" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102953
<Admiral_Chicago> dholbach: don't suppose your around for one more question are you
<Admiral_Chicago> i ran "bughelper -T firefox.info -A -p firefox" to test out the clue file. gave me an error. can you help me figure out what i need to type?
<ubotu> New bug: #102954 in wzdftpd (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync wzdftpd (0.8.1-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102954
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: -T <package> <search text> <display string>
<Admiral_Chicago> so bughelper will automatically use the clue file?
<ubotu> New bug: #102955 in Ubuntu "right-clicking on taskbar buttons does not allow to "move to another workspace" title bar doesn't work either" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102955
<Admiral_Chicago> well I have to eat lunch and what not. I'll fiddle around with it later
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks anyways.
<thekorn> dholbach: still around ? your cron script is really nice
<thekorn> dholbach:I will work on error output this evening
<dholbach> thekorn: you rock
<thekorn> what do you think, how should we handle bugs with no package in the title?
<thekorn> should we write a "None.info"?
<ubotu> New bug: #102957 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in xine_gui_send_vo_data()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102957
<ubotu> New bug: #102959 in nvu (universe) "NVu crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102959
<dholbach> thekorn: hum, no idea
<dholbach> ask the list maybe?
<thekorn> ok, other question: do you have experiences on how long your scipt runs? How often do you run it?
<ubotu> New bug: #98815 in keep (main) "keep (still) does a backup every hour" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98815
<thekorn> I think we should seperate the general part or we should at least backup the html files before overiting
<dholbach> thekorn: every 2 hours
<ubotu> New bug: #102958 in Ubuntu "usb device not mounted (not all devices)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102958
<ubotu> New bug: #102960 in gnome-system-tools (main) "network-admin switches bw profiles or resets  automatically" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102960
<ubotu> New bug: #102961 in d4x (universe) "d4x closed and jump a bug report windows" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102961
<ubotu> New bug: #102962 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-desktop-item-edit crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102962
<ubotu> New bug: #102963 in evolution-exchange (main) "[apport]  evolution-exchange-storage crashed with SIGSEGV in ORBit_small_invoke_adaptor()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102963
<ubotu> New bug: #102964 in mythtv (multiverse) "Waited too long for video out to pause" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102964
<ubotu> New bug: #102965 in Ubuntu "Accessing files on Edgy from Nokia 6233 via USB crashes system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102965
<ubotu> New bug: #102966 in Ubuntu "Audigy 1 ES card no longer work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102966
<ubotu> New bug: #102967 in hplip (main) "HP Laserjet 3300 mfp - no ADF.  App says feeder empty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102967
<ubotu> New bug: #102968 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "No sound after upgrading to kernel 2.6.20-13-generic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102968
<ubotu> New bug: #102969 in gwget2 (universe) "[apport]  gwget crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102969
<ubotu> New bug: #102970 in torrentflux (universe) "dependancy php4-mysql should be replaced by php5-mysql" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102970
<ubotu> New bug: #102971 in compiz (main) "Weird window placement on xinerama/twinViev setup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102971
<ubotu> New bug: #102972 in console-setup (main) "console-setup does not upgrade from edgy to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102972
<ubotu> New bug: #102973 in dmraid (universe) "dmraid looking for raid45 when kernel uses raid456" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102973
<ubotu> New bug: #102975 in Ubuntu "SATA to USB box does not work under Feisty." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102975
<ubotu> New bug: #102977 in ipkungfu (universe) "ipkungfu broken on default install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102977
<ubotu> New bug: #102978 in bittornado (main) "Bittornado doesn't download all of files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102978
<ubotu> New bug: #102979 in ubiquity (main) "Unexpected 'NEXT' button behavior" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102979
<ubotu> New bug: #102980 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102980
<ubotu> New bug: #102981 in Ubuntu "openoffice.org crash when closing , on any presentation file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102981
<ubotu> New bug: #102982 in Ubuntu "intel_rng: FWH not detected " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102982
<ubotu> New bug: #102983 in Ubuntu "[apport]  cyclone crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102983
<ubotu> New bug: #102984 in Ubuntu "network manager applet missing in "add to panel" dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102984
<ubotu> New bug: #102985 in Ubuntu "[feist]  Impossible to upgrade openoffice, module-init-tools, netbase, xserver-xorg-core with fr.archive.ubuntu.com" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102985
<ubotu> New bug: #102986 in gnat-gps (universe) "gnat-gps package needed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102986
<ubotu> New bug: #102919 in apport "The "Collecting information" dialog has not window title (dup-of: 97640)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102919
<ubotu> New bug: #102987 in sane-frontends (universe) "scanner cannon lide 25 behaves strangely" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102987
<ubotu> New bug: #102988 in mesa (main) "[apport]  glxgears crashed with SIGSEGV in __ctype_b_loc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102988
<ubotu> New bug: #102989 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in wnck_workspace_get_width()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102989
<ubotu> New bug: #102990 in xubuntu-meta (main) "Xubuntu desktop seems to depend on HP Printing." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102990
<ubotu> New bug: #102991 in totem (main) "noisy audio decode error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102991
<ubotu> New bug: #102992 in system-config-printer (main) "[apport]  applet.py crashed with DBusException in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102992
<ubotu> New bug: #102993 in totem (main) "double free on exit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102993
<ubotu> New bug: #102994 in gnome-session (main) "[apport]  gnome-session crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_is_a()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102994
<ubotu> New bug: #102995 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102995
<ubotu> New bug: #102996 in Ubuntu "Fiesty 7.04 Beta: Firefox stalls when proxy is configured" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102996
<ubotu> New bug: #102997 in compiz-extra (universe) "animation plugin dissappeared from compiz-extra" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102997
<ubotu> New bug: #102998 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in removeScreenAction()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102998
<ubotu> New bug: #102999 in amarok (main) "crashes transfering video -> ipod" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102999
<ubotu> New bug: #103000 in Ubuntu "(Feisty) Thunderbird moved every mail into the spam folder, even the unmarked" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103000
<thotz> which package does this affect https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/102675 ?
<ubotu> Malone bug 102675 in Ubuntu "Feisty boot hangs on "Configuring network interfaces"" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<thotz> 4 users confirmed it
<ubotu> New bug: #103001 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103001
<ubotu> New bug: #103002 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  wireless switches ap with repeaters" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103002
<joumetal> Searching with Configuring network interfaces feisty. maybe related to bug 90267 I am not sure.
<ubotu> Malone bug 90267 in ntp "ntp starts before the network is up in feisty" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90267
<joumetal> or maybe not. network-manager could be possibly right package.
<ubotu> New bug: #103003 in Ubuntu "(Feisty) Can't install further dictionaries with the Thunderbird build-in link" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103003
<ubotu> New bug: #103004 in Ubuntu "sound broken after running apt-get upgrade Ubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103004
<ubotu> New bug: #103005 in Ubuntu "DejaVu Sans ExtraLight gone missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103005
<bdmurray> thotz: looking
<thotz> bdmurray: thanks :-)
<bdmurray> thotz: given the work around about editing /etc/network/interfaces and that that file is called by /etc/init.d/networking and that that script is owned by the netbase package I'd go with netbase
<bdmurray> that's a lot of thats
<ubotu> New bug: #103006 in Ubuntu "Feisty: Boot takes very long time after last upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103006
<ubotu> New bug: #103007 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in _XimParseStringFile()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103007
<ubotu> New bug: #103008 in Ubuntu "X crashes on any graphical acceleration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103008
<CarlF1> sudo apt-get install python-wxversion -  python-wxversion: Depends: python (< 2.5) but 2.5-0ubuntu6 is to be installed
<CarlF1> feisty - guessing there is a bug, but want a clue before I go off reporting
<bdmurray> CarlF1: when was your last apt-get update run?
<CarlF1> 30 seconds before that
<CarlF1> hmm, sources.list has: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main restricted universe multiverse
<crimsun> Inst python-wxversion (2.6.3.2.1.5ubuntu6 Ubuntu:7.04/feisty)
<crimsun> Conf python-wxversion (2.6.3.2.1.5ubuntu6 Ubuntu:7.04/feisty)
<crimsun> you must have a broken apt cache from a broken sources.list(5)
<ubotu> New bug: #103015 in sudo (main) "sudo allows root login without a password prompt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103015
<CarlF1> 201 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 26 not upgraded.
<CarlF1> now that I fixed my sources.list...
<ubotu> New bug: #103010 in qemu (universe) "qemu no tun/tap networking" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103010
<ubotu> New bug: #103011 in gdb (main) "crash in KDevelop with watches out of scope" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103011
<ubotu> New bug: #103012 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103012
<ubotu> New bug: #103013 in Ubuntu "LiveCD fails to configure X.org correctly under image ratios different of 4:3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103013
<ubotu> New bug: #103014 in gnash (universe) "[apport]  gnash crashed with SIGSEGV in vfprintf()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103014
<ubotu> New bug: #103009 in totem (main) "Totem does not play asx playlist trees correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103009
<ubotu> New bug: #103016 in sylpheed-claws-gtk2 (universe) "claws crashes after signing big mail to be removed from server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103016
<ubotu> New bug: #103017 in Ubuntu "(Feisty) Nautilus does not show previews of wmv3 video files (Totem-Gstreamer works)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103017
<ubotu> New bug: #103018 in kdebase (main) "ksysguard applet displays become unusable if they ever become blank" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103018
<ubotu> New bug: #103019 in gnome-media (main) "[feisty,beta]  "Invalid parameters" on recording sound with "Sound recorder" (gnome-sourd-recorder)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103019
<ubotu> New bug: #103020 in network-manager (main) "Cannot connect to wireless network with NetworkManager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103020
<salty-horse> hi. is the package description of VTE correct? is "trie" intentional? see http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/libs/libvte9
<seb128> salty-horse: not sure, It comes from Debian
<ubotu> New bug: #103021 in openoffice.org (main) "table in openoffice 2.2.0 adds extraneous spacing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103021
<ubotu> New bug: #103022 in evolution (main) "Task/Memo icons in Evolution in wrong order" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103022
<ubotu> New bug: #103024 in launchpad-integration (main) "Re-enable 'Get help online' for Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103024
<ubotu> New bug: #103025 in Ubuntu "(Feisty) VLC sound quality is poor for many video files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103025
<salty-horse> seb128, i emailed the question to the debian maintainer
<seb128> salty-horse: ok, cool
<ubotu> New bug: #103026 in Ubuntu "Gnome-panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103026
<ubotu> New bug: #103027 in php5 (main) "[apport]  php5 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103027
<ubotu> New bug: #103028 in Ubuntu "f-spot and thunderbird" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103028
<ubotu> New bug: #103030 in tangerine-icon-theme (main) "Gaim 'view log' icon from Tangerine theme is ridiculously huge" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103030
<ubotu> New bug: #103031 in stars (multiverse) "stars crashed on exit." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103031
<ubotu> New bug: #103032 in listen (universe) "[apport]  listen.py crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103032
<ubotu> New bug: #103033 in bash (main) "[apport]  bash crashed with SIGSEGV in list_append()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103033
<ubotu> New bug: #103034 in udev (main) "UDEV and boot time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103034
<ubotu> New bug: #103035 in Ubuntu "ATI driver sets rez to 1024x768, if I change xorg to 1280 it forces 95hz refresh" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103035
<ubotu> New bug: #103036 in network-manager (main) "pppoe + network-manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103036
<ubotu> New bug: #103037 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice calc crashes when opening a file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103037
<ubotu> New bug: #103038 in totem (main) "incorrect aspect ratio for mp4 movie" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103038
<ubotu> New bug: #103039 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in __read_nocancel()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103039
<ubotu> New bug: #103040 in amule (universe) "[apport]  amule crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_text_layout_get_line_display()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103040
<ubotu> New bug: #103041 in amule (universe) "[apport]  amule crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_text_layout_get_line_display()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103041
<ubotu> New bug: #103042 in desktop-effects (main) "Cube still broken, starting 'Desktop Effects' capplet with it enabled it disables it and shrinks workspaces to 1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103042
<ubotu> New bug: #103047 in Ubuntu "internal SD card read/write error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103047
<ubotu> New bug: #103044 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "feisty, amd64: kernel oops during boot on a nfs root diskless system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103044
<ubotu> New bug: #103045 in apt-listchanges (main) "[apport]  apt-listchanges crashed with IOError in mail_changes()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103045
<ubotu> New bug: #103048 in openoffice.org (main) "spacing between paragraphs is too big" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103048
<ubotu> New bug: #103049 in gdesklets (universe) "gdesklets does not appear on every desktop when using compiz" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103049
<ubotu> New bug: #103051 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with GError in draw_header()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103051
<ubotu> New bug: #103052 in stetic (universe) "[apport]  stetic.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103052
<ubotu> New bug: #103053 in beryl-settings-simple (universe) "[apport]  beryl-settings-simple crashed with IOError in __init__() (dup-of: 99676)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103053
<ubotu> New bug: #103054 in Ubuntu "zeroconfig service conflicts with static IP setup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103054
<ubotu> New bug: #103056 in openoffice.org (main) "Presentation won't start with desktop effects activated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103056
<ubotu> New bug: #103057 in gnome-mount (main) ""Device is now safe to remove" message off screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103057
<ubotu> New bug: #103058 in evince-gtk (main) "options in 'layout' tab useless in evince-gtk printing dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103058
<ubotu> New bug: #103059 in fvwm (universe) "[apport]  FvwmScript crashed with SIGFPE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103059
<ubotu> New bug: #103060 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice Splash Screen obscures Text Import Wizard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103060
<ubotu> New bug: #103061 in thunar (main) "When i was changing the icons theme the desktop system crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103061
<ubotu> New bug: #103062 in brutalchess (universe) "[apport]  brutalchess crashed with SIGSEGV after resume suspend2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103062
<ubotu> New bug: #103063 in Ubuntu "feisty fawn, external HD via usb, mounts but as read-only, how to make it read/write?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103063
<ubotu> New bug: #103065 in shorewall (main) "shorewall doesn't start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103065
<ubotu> New bug: #103066 in Ubuntu "Eclipse bug still exists even after downloaded package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103066
<ubotu> New bug: #103067 in firefox (main) "/var/crash/_usr_lib_firefox_firefox-bin.1001.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103067
<ubotu> New bug: #103068 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile.py crashed with TypeError in update_rating()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103068
<ubotu> New bug: #103069 in Ubuntu "lucent/agere linmodem controller driver fails after update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103069
<ubotu> New bug: #103070 in firefox (main) "Shockwave Flash Plugin crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103070
<ubotu> New bug: #103072 in sl-modem (multiverse) "[Feisty]  sl-modem doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103072
<ubotu> New bug: #103073 in gnome-terminal (main) "terminal used for package configuration blocks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103073
<ubotu> New bug: #103074 in ca-certificates (main) "Missing policy for CA certificates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103074
<ubotu> New bug: #103075 in k3b (main) "Can't burn a cd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103075
<ubotu> New bug: #103076 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[Feisty Beta]  Soft lockup (initio module)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103076
<ubotu> New bug: #103077 in alacarte (main) "[apport]  alacarte crashed with AttributeError in split()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103077
<ubotu> New bug: #103078 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with ImportError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103078
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-04-05
<ubotu> New bug: #103082 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 101990)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103082
<ubotu> New bug: #103083 in apport (main) "Duplicate searching needed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103083
<ubotu> New bug: #103084 in human-icon-theme (main) "poorly scaled icon in human-theme (folder open) (dup-of: 69331)" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103084
<ubotu> New bug: #103085 in upstart (main) "Very slow boot when no internet connection is available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103085
<ubotu> New bug: #103086 in tomboy (main) "[apport]  Tomboy.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103086
<salty-horse> how do I classify a bug as a wishlist item, and what's the correct way of moving a such an item from launchpad to the actual developers?
<ubotu> New bug: #103087 in Ubuntu "Help content of Keyring Manager is empty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103087
<shawarma> salty-horse: Well, the idea is that the developers go over the bug lists when they have time.. There's no need to pick them out and hand them to them.
<shawarma> salty-horse: About setting it as wishlist.. I believe that requires membership of some group (either ubuntu-bugs or ubuntu-qa or something).
<bdmurray> salty-horse: do you have a particular bug in mind?
<shawarma> salty-horse: Which one is it? I can do it for you, if you want.
<salty-horse> shawarma, but developers don't look at launchpad - and the package was ported from debian as is
<salty-horse> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scummvm/+bug/85019/
<shawarma> salty-horse: Oh, developers look at launchpad.
<ubotu> Malone bug 85019 in scummvm "ScummVM should have menus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<salty-horse> shawarma, I know those devs, and they generally don't :)
<shawarma> salty-horse: If anyone told you otherwise, smack them.
<salty-horse> i'll bug someone to reply, then
<salty-horse> can launchpad open an item on sourceforge and automatically sync with it? or is that feature limited to monitoring?
<shawarma> salty-horse: There no "open a bug about this issue in another bugtracker" button, I'm afraid.
<ubotu> New bug: #103088 in evolution-exchange (main) "[apport]  evolution-exchange-storage crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103088
<ubotu> New bug: #103089 in Ubuntu "tried to do an upgrade/update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103089
<salty-horse> i was thinking of "also affects upstream" which I used once to link with a bug I opened on sf.net
<shawarma> salty-horse: I'm still curious. What makes you think developers don't look at launchpad?
<shawarma> salty-horse: Well, yes, you can link to an upstream bug, but the upstream bug has to exist beforehand.
<Fujitsu> We certainly do look at Launchpad, but there are more than 26000 other bugs to go through.
<salty-horse> shawarma, those developers already look at sf.net bugs and the project forums daily.
<Fujitsu> Oh, upstream.
<salty-horse> Fujitsu, yes
<shawarma> salty-horse: Oh!
<shawarma> salty-horse: That makes more sense.
<salty-horse> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #103090 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in savageGetLock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103090
<ubotu> New bug: #103093 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103093
<ubotu> New bug: #103094 in makeztxt (universe) "[apport]  makeztxt crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103094
<ubotu> New bug: #103095 in vte (main) "crash on IRM escape code" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103095
<ubotu> New bug: #103096 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Missing /proc/acpi/sony/fnkey. It was in dapper." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103096
<ubotu> New bug: #103080 in tendra (universe) "Please sync tendra 4.1.2-16 from Debian (unstable) (dup-of: 79360)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103080
<ubotu> New bug: #103097 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103097
<ubotu> New bug: #103098 in Ubuntu "rmmod parport_pc does something to pnp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103098
<ubotu> New bug: #103099 in xorg (main) "[feasty beta]  X.org doesn't work in "Desktop" CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103099
<ubotu> New bug: #103100 in rss-glx (main) "screen saver crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103100
<ubotu> New bug: #103101 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV in start_thread()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103101
<ubotu> New bug: #103102 in pymsnt (universe) "PyMSNt doesn't start with twisted 2.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103102
<ubotu> New bug: #103103 in acpi-support (main) "Required "fsfn" for working hotkeys in, at least, Sony Vaio VGN-FS and VGN-FJ." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103103
<ubotu> New bug: #103104 in gimmie (universe) "gimmie takes all icons from notification area" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103104
<ubotu> New bug: #103105 in twisted (main) "[apport]  twistd crashed with OperationalError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103105
<ubotu> New bug: #103106 in gs-esp (main) "gs to png conversion broken " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103106
<ubotu> New bug: #103107 in kdebase (main) ""Start new session" auto logs in as previous new session starter" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103107
<ubotu> New bug: #103108 in Ubuntu "Compaq NX6120 NoteBook will not Reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103108
<ubotu> New bug: #103109 in gnome-terminal (main) "[apport]  gnome-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV in terminal_profile_update()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103109
<ubotu> New bug: #103110 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed while i was away from the machine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103110
<ubotu> New bug: #103111 in control-center "Support for alternative keyboard layouts broken in Fesity" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103111
<ubotu> New bug: #103112 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_unref()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103112
<ubotu> New bug: #103113 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in ()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103113
<ubotu> New bug: #103115 in xfce-mcs-plugins (main) "Button label| prepended to some buttons in en_GB" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103115
<ubotu> New bug: #103117 in Ubuntu "Feisty with 2.6.20-13-generic hangs on boot at 'waiting for root filesystem', while 2.6.20-13-386 boots well" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103117
<ubotu> New bug: #103119 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Screen blank after hibernate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103119
<ubotu> New bug: #103120 in amarok (main) "After opening amarok following fresh install the application crashes during first use wizard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103120
<ubotu> New bug: #103121 in audacity (universe) "audacity is missing input selection toolbar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103121
<ubotu> New bug: #103122 in gstreamer (universe) "[feisty]  Choppy playback on XViD files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103122
<ubotu> New bug: #103123 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__VOID()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103123
<ubotu> New bug: #103124 in kde-guidance (main) "guidance popup blocks top left of screen after resume from suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103124
<ubotu> New bug: #103125 in dbus (main) "DBUS dies during loading" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103125
<ubotu> New bug: #103126 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103126
<ubotu> New bug: #103127 in Ubuntu "Laptop freezes solid on lid close" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103127
<ubotu> New bug: #103128 in Ubuntu "No simple method to switch between different OpenGL implementations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103128
<ubotu> New bug: #103129 in restricted-manager (main) "Changing enabled status multiple times" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103129
<ubotu> New bug: #103130 in Ubuntu "Installer crash @ 97%" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103130
<ubotu> New bug: #103132 in wmfortune (universe) "The wmfortune package description contains a typo." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103132
<ubotu> New bug: #103133 in strace (main) "strace leaves process SIGSTOPped after detaching" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103133
<ubotu> New bug: #103134 in gnome-media (main) "gnome-volue-control crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103134
<ubotu> New bug: #103135 in Ubuntu "Gnome Strange Behaviors After GDM Theme Changed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103135
<ubotu> New bug: #103136 in Ubuntu "Gnome power preferences applet doesn't let me hibernate on pressing power button, or set disk idle time, or set a time to wait before hibernating" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103136
<ubotu> New bug: #103138 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashes when simply typing a message." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103138
<ubotu> New bug: #103139 in gnome-media (main) "sound recorder closed unexpectedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103139
<ubotu> New bug: #103140 in gnome-pilot (main) "[apport]  gpilot-applet crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103140
<ubotu> New bug: #103142 in Ubuntu "Wireless card in a Dell Inspiron 6400 is not recognized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103142
<ubotu> New bug: #103143 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile.py crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_tree_view_remove_column()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103143
<ubotu> New bug: #103141 in idjc (universe) "Lockup while playing music and changing something in preferences" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103141
<ubotu> New bug: #103144 in Ubuntu "scripts running from desktop : $PWD = /home/user" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103144
<ubotu> New bug: #103145 in tomcat5.5 (universe) "tomcat5.5 doesn't play nice with eclipse" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103145
<ubotu> New bug: #103146 in compiz (main) "compiz hide and unhide from systray does not appear on correct screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103146
<cowbud> is it just me or does launchpad need more bandwidth?
<ubotu> New bug: #103147 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103147
<crimsun> doesn't seem any more sluggish than usual for me.
<cowbud> yah well usual to me is slow
<cowbud> :)
<cowbud> im just now complaining
<ubotu> New bug: #103148 in Ubuntu "kinit: No resume image" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103148
<ubotu> New bug: #103149 in xbindkeys-config (universe) "[feisty AMD64] [apport]  xbindkeys-config crashed with SIGSEGV in middle_get_key()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103149
<ubotu> New bug: #103150 in gaphor (universe) "[apport]  gaphor crashed with TypeError: Cannot create a consistent method resolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103150
<ubotu> New bug: #103151 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in wnck_workspace_get_width()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103151
<ubotu> New bug: #103152 in compiz (main) "Viewports/Cube - Doesn't obey Workspace Keyboard Shortcuts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103152
<ubotu> New bug: #103153 in democracyplayer (universe) "democracy crash on startup, ppc iBook G4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103153
<ubotu> New bug: #103154 in gnome-desktop (main) "Fonts under icons on a desktop crawl against each other" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103154
<ubotu> New bug: #103155 in gaim (main) "Status/away message fails to update on Oscar-based protocols in Gaim" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103155
<ubotu> New bug: #103157 in Ubuntu "starting slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103157
<ubotu> New bug: #103158 in gimmie (universe) "[apport]  gimmie_applet crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103158
<ubotu> New bug: #103159 in xfsprogs (main) "[apport]  xfs_db crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103159
<ubotu> New bug: #103160 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103160
<ubotu> New bug: #103162 in compiz (main) "Viewports/Cube - plane plugin's keyboard shortcuts seem hard-coded/don't work right" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103162
<ubotu> New bug: #103163 in adept (main) "Unable to commit changes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103163
<ubotu> New bug: #103164 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox failed when I was trying to rename a song and add songs to the library at the same time." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103164
<ubotu> New bug: #103165 in gftp (main) "[apport]  gftp-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV when deleting a folder on remote SSH server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103165
<ubotu> New bug: #103167 in gnome-utils (main) "[apport]  baobab crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_tree_model_get_valist()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103167
<ubotu> New bug: #103169 in gnome-keyring (main) "keyring locks after suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103169
<ubotu> New bug: #103170 in chromium-data (universe) "contains illegally distributed data" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103170
<ubotu> New bug: #103171 in mythtv (multiverse) "[apport]  mythfilldatabase crashed with SIGSEGV in lstat64()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103171
<ubotu> New bug: #103172 in kdepim (main) "kmail doesn't handle no network well" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103172
<ubotu> New bug: #103173 in totem (main) "DVD will not play" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103173
<ubotu> New bug: #103174 in beryl-core (universe) "beryl crashed when window previews froze" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103174
<ubotu> New bug: #103175 in Ubuntu "[apport]  gnome-osd-event-bridge crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103175
<ubotu> New bug: #103176 in module-init-tools (main) "[feisty]  Boot time slow, hangs on "configuring network interfaces"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103176
<ubotu> New bug: #103177 in mdadm (main) "boot-time race condition initializing md" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103177
<ubotu> New bug: #103178 in Ubuntu "Feisty Fawn 7.04-beta update after fresh install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103178
<ubotu> New bug: #103179 in coreutils (main) "[apport]  cp crashed with signal 25 in read()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103179
<ubotu> New bug: #103180 in evolution (main) "Evolution crashed when trying to move a message into a different folder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103180
<ubotu> New bug: #103182 in gnome-screensaver (main) "What happened to popsquares?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103182
<ubotu> New bug: #103183 in gambas (universe) "e-Sword module installer crashes when installing NKJV manually" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103183
<ubotu> New bug: #103184 in epiphany-browser (main) ""Normal Size" command unavailable when font is normal size" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103184
<ubotu> New bug: #103185 in base-installer (main) "Feisty beta won't install the "base sytem" with the generix kernel on a Acer Aspire 5024 wlmi (turion 64)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103185
<ubotu> New bug: #103187 in Ubuntu "System startup failed. Commandline was presented. Required manual file system check of the root filesystem. This was not possible to do. " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103187
<ubotu> New bug: #103188 in kdeadmin (main) "Can't specify blocksize above 99 bytes for a tape in KDat" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103188
<ubotu> New bug: #103189 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV" when restarting dbus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103189
<ubotu> New bug: #103191 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythtv-frontend does not disable the gnome-screensaver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103191
<ubotu> New bug: #103192 in lirc (main) "Activity on a LIRC remote does not wake computer from Gnomescreensaver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103192
<ubotu> New bug: #99764 in evolution (main) "Evolution always uses AM/PM time format" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99764
<ubotu> New bug: #103194 in xserver-xgl (universe) "xgl session with beryl on dell 600m (ati radeon) crashes when application is started" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103194
<ubotu> New bug: #103196 in Ubuntu "[apport]  gnome-session crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103196
<ubotu> New bug: #103092 in Ubuntu "fiesty livecd/installer - requires noapic on asus m2n32-sli deluxe to run..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103092
<ubotu> New bug: #103197 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "broke during upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103197
<ubotu> New bug: #103201 in fontconfig (main) "E: ttf-opensymbol: state error 66" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103201
<ubotu> New bug: #103202 in klamav (universe) "[apport]  klammail crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103202
<elmargol> I think i have this bug http://bughost.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=1205 too
<ubotu> bughost.org bug 1205 in Data Transfer "Data transfer drops off with signal but doesn't increase when signal returns" [Normal,New] 
<ubotu> New bug: #103203 in evolution (main) "Too many quota warning messages in evolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103203
<ubotu> New bug: #103204 in Ubuntu "Scrolling artifacts with X terminals" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103204
<ubotu> New bug: #103205 in f-spot (main) "F-spot has no icon in menu after update to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103205
<ubotu> New bug: #103206 in restricted-manager (main) "[apport]  restricted-manager crashed with AttributeError in __getattr__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103206
<ubotu> New bug: #103208 in tsclient (main) "Terminal Server Client crashes when disconnecting correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103208
<ubotu> New bug: #103209 in smart (universe) "not sure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103209
<ubotu> New bug: #103211 in Ubuntu "Firefox crased while using GoogleMail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103211
<ubotu> New bug: #103212 in Ubuntu "kdesu kfmclient cannot start kate in context su" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103212
<elmargol> Any ideas on Bug #103210
<ubotu> Malone bug 103210 in linux-source-2.6.20 "ipw3945 Wifi connection is verry slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103210
<ubotu> New bug: #103210 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "ipw3945 Wifi connection is verry slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103210
<dholbach> good morning
<elmargol> morning dholbach
<elmargol> Do i have to register a new project "ipw39452 to be able to assign a remote bugtracker?
<elmargol> Or can I assign the bug to linux?
<ubotu> New bug: #103213 in tracker (universe) "tracker should have its own log" [High,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103213
<ubotu> New bug: #103214 in Ubuntu "CD continously seeking - cannot install ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103214
<ubotu> New bug: #103215 in mono (main) "gacutil of mono hangs just after starting it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103215
<ubotu> New bug: #103216 in monodevelop (universe) "Crash on start up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103216
<ubotu> New bug: #103217 in gimp (main) "Gimp crashed without any apparently reason" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103217
<ubotu> New bug: #103218 in multisync (universe) "multisync crashes to core at sync started" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103218
<ubotu> New bug: #103219 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  dvbstreamer" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103219
<ubotu> New bug: #103220 in hplip (main) "[apport]  hpfax crashed with NameError in getVersionTuple()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103220
<ubotu> New bug: #103221 in wvdial (main) "[apport]  wvdial crashed with SIGSEGV in WvStringMask::operator[] ()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103221
<ubotu> New bug: #99760 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice styles tango, high-contrast are available in Preferences, even if it is not installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99760
<ubotu> New bug: #99812 in squashfs (main) "[Sync request]  Sync squashfs (1:3.1r2-6.1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99812
<ubotu> New bug: #99807 in Ubuntu "[Feisty]  keyboard applet crashes on login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99807
<ubotu> New bug: #103223 in xorg (main) "X doesn't load in Feisty (nVidia FX5500 PCI)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103223
<ubotu> New bug: #103224 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_is_a()" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103224
<ubotu> New bug: #103228 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-plugin-viewer crashed with SIGSEGV in g_signal_emit()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103228
<ubotu> New bug: #103226 in Ubuntu "gnome-pilot hangs synchronizing  with 3com Pilot m125" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103226
<ubotu> New bug: #103227 in amarok (main) "Add last.fm "recommendations" playlist" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103227
<ubotu> New bug: #103229 in rhythmbox (main) "[apport]  rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103229
<ubotu> New bug: #103230 in libc (universe) "Opera seg fault after libc upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103230
<ubotu> New bug: #103232 in sysklogd (main) "sysklogd init-script arguments" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103232
<ubotu> New bug: #103234 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-gtk crashed with SystemError in open()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103234
<ubotu> New bug: #103235 in twisted (main) "[apport]  twistd crashed with OperationalError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103235
<ubotu> New bug: #103236 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "usb flash drive loads only at boot time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103236
<ubotu> New bug: #103237 in ubuntu-docs (main) "Typos and translations problems in the French version" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103237
<ubotu> New bug: #103238 in usplash (main) "[apport]  usplash crashed with SIGSEGV in memset()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103238
<ubotu> New bug: #103239 in apport (main) "please include information which restricted drivers are in use" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103239
<ubotu> New bug: #103240 in adept (main) "update/dist-upgrade wants user interaction but adept can't provide it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103240
<ubotu> New bug: #103244 in net-snmp (main) "net-snmp doesnt work with passthrough programs on amd64 in dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103244
<ubotu> New bug: #103242 in ubiquity (main) "Unablility to install grub" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103242
<ubotu> New bug: #103243 in gnome-app-install (main) "Add/Remove program application closes on fail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103243
<ubotu> New bug: #103245 in Ubuntu "Java problem in Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103245
<ubotu> New bug: #103246 in gnome-compiz-manager (universe) "Gnome-compiz-manager thrusts itself into .gnomerc" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103246
<thekorn> morning ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #103247 in network-manager (main) "Wireless static configuration does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103247
<ubotu> New bug: #103248 in restricted-manager (main) "Consistency: 'manager' in autostart file should be capitalized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103248
<ubotu> New bug: #103249 in twisted (main) "[apport]  twistd crashed with OperationalError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103249
<ubotu> New bug: #103250 in firefox (main) "[Feisty]  Firefox Crash [@ nsCOMPtr_base::assign_with_AddRef ] " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103250
<ubotu> New bug: #103251 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103251
<ubotu> New bug: #103252 in compiz (main) "GNOME's composited volume popup appears then 'jumps' the first time it's seen after a login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103252
<ubotu> New bug: #103253 in kdenetwork (main) "Kopete IRC Plugin server message boxes can block whole client" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103253
<ubotu> New bug: #103254 in gnome-screensaver (main) "gnome-screensaver fails to redisplay screen saver after screen shutoff" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103254
<ubotu> New bug: #103255 in gnomebaker (universe) "[apport]  gnomebaker crashed with SIGSEGV in memcpy()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103255
<thekorn> dholbach: I started a Output-class for bughelper, I did a lot of changes. should I upload a new branch and link that branch to a bugreport? I thing that's better than a big "bzr diff"
<dholbach> thekorn: sounds like a good idea
<thekorn> k
<ubotu> New bug: #103256 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_get_data()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103256
<ubotu> New bug: #103257 in beryl-settings (universe) "[apport]  beryl-settings crashed with AttributeError in SetSettingFromWidgets()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103257
<ubotu> New bug: #103258 in network-manager (main) "wireless network suddenly breaks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103258
<ubotu> New bug: #103259 in audacity (universe) "[apport]  audacity crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103259
<ubotu> New bug: #103260 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice.org 2.2 saving to smb problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103260
<ubotu> New bug: #103261 in kdeutils (main) "KNetworkManager opens up KWallet which doesnt accept my password (errorcode -9)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103261
<ubotu> New bug: #103262 in evolution (main) "evolution segfaults when trying to print calendar ([apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_get_data())" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103262
<ubotu> New bug: #103263 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-plugin-viewer crashed with SIGSEGV in _start()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103263
<ubotu> New bug: #102154 in medibuntu "Upgrade to feisty broke Kaffeine DVD playback (dup-of: 102068)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102154
<ubotu> New bug: #103264 in haskelldb (universe) "Linker errors when using HaskellDB on HSQL" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103264
<ubotu> New bug: #103265 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in g_str_equal()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103265
<ubotu> New bug: #103266 in Ubuntu "Hundreds of 'soffice.bin' after startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103266
<ubotu> New bug: #103267 in hardinfo (universe) "[apport]  hardinfo crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103267
<ubotu> New bug: #103268 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103268
<ubotu> New bug: #103269 in bittornado (main) "[apport]  btdownloadgui.bittornado crashed with SIGILL in wxEvtHandler::ProcessEvent()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103269
<ubotu> New bug: #103270 in beryl-core (universe) "beryl-core crashes on logoff / hibernate / shutdown / ending x" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103270
<ubotu> New bug: #103081 in hplip (main) "HP Lib Toolbox doesn't start (under VMWare Server v. 1.02) (dup-of: 86893)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103081
<heno> do we have a policy on bugs in apps using qt4? we are not likely to fix them, but they may well fix themselves when qt4 stabilizes. should we make a qt4 tag?
<heno> see bug 83146
<ubotu> Malone bug 83146 in stopmotion "stopmotion crashed while changing snapshot mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83146
<ubotu> New bug: #103271 in cupsys (main) "Printing with CUPS and java 6 does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103271
<ubotu> New bug: #103272 in wengophone (universe) "[apport]  qtwengophone crashed with SIGSEGV in boost::signals::detail::named_slot_map::begin()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103272
<ubotu> New bug: #103273 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu installation (and live-CD) unable to boot in HP Pavilion tx1020 laptop (AMD64, tablet), hangs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103273
<ubotu> New bug: #103275 in enemylines3 (universe) "[apport]  enemylines3 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103275
<ubotu> New bug: #103274 in gpa (universe) "Crash if you klick on "browse" during saving a key backup in another directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103274
<ubotu> New bug: #103276 in sound-juicer (main) "Sound-Juicer doesn't open CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103276
<ubotu> New bug: #103277 in Ubuntu "ata2 2.6.20-13-generic ata2: port is slow to respond " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103277
<ubotu> New bug: #103278 in neverball (universe) "the game didn 't open and I saw a screen that something went wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103278
<ubotu> New bug: #103280 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed during files copying 74% Errno 13" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103280
<ubotu> New bug: #103282 in neverball (universe) "[apport]  neverball crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103282
<ubotu> New bug: #103283 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox 0.9.6 disregards global volume control" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103283
<ubotu> New bug: #96125 in gnome-compiz-manager (universe) "GCM should replace desktop effects in the control panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96125
<ubotu> New bug: #103284 in mailman (main) "Mailman init script only checks for "mailman" list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103284
<ubotu> New bug: #103285 in console-common (universe) "no composed characters in textconsole" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103285
<ubotu> New bug: #103286 in strigi (universe) "[apport]  strigidaemon crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103286
<ubotu> New bug: #103287 in compiz (main) "Sometimes animates Rhythmbox minimizing to notification area icon when it's still visible on the window list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103287
<ubotu> New bug: #103288 in openoffice.org (main) "Ordered Lists cannot be copied and pasted correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103288
<ubotu> New bug: #103290 in feisty-session-splashes (main) "A problem in usplash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103290
<ubotu> New bug: #103291 in lilo-installer (main) "lilo-installer fails on HP (Compaq) SmartArray controllers (/dev/cciss)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103291
<ubotu> New bug: #103292 in software-properties (main) "Some contents not translated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103292
<ubotu> New bug: #103293 in nautilus (main) "search popup doesnt show "remove"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103293
<dholbach> thekorn: what do you mean about "workaround" for bughelper0.1 in your last comment on bug 102480?
<ubotu> Malone bug 102480 in bughelper "[apport]  bugnumbers crashed with IOError in open_local_file()" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102480
<thekorn> dholbach: well, we don't have a safe_urlopen in .0.1 yet, so we should check the url once at the beginning
<elmargol> dholbach: do you know someone from the intel ipw3945 project? Maybe James Ketrenos?
<dholbach> thekorn: ah ok - I don't think it's an urgent bug - so if somebody figures that out: ok - if not: not that bad
<dholbach> elmargol: I fear I don't. Sorry.
<elmargol> the support for this chips on feisty is messed up :(
<elmargol> after some time the speed goes down to 130kb/s
<heno> surely bug 89070 should appear as Fix Released when the Master bug is Fixed
<ubotu> Malone bug 89070 in usplash "Can't eject cdrom (dup-of: 84592)" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89070
<ubotu> Malone bug 84592 in casper "feisty shutdown eject doesn't" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84592
<gnomefreak> dholbach: whos head of QA now? (accepting members)
<dholbach> gnomefreak: bdmurray
<gnomefreak> ah ok ty
<ubotu> New bug: #103299 in Ubuntu "Feisty: Printer Konica-Minolta Magicolor 2430DL has wrong driver selected by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103299
<ubotu> New bug: #103300 in compiz (main) "compiz causes white, glitchy desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103300
<ubotu> New bug: #103301 in swfdec0.3 (universe) "swf-player does not show flash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103301
<doko> cjwatson: would like to update python2.5 to the 2.5.1 release candidate 1 today; see bug 103302
<ubotu> Malone bug 103302 in python2.5 "UVF exception for python 2.5.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103302
<ubotu> New bug: #103302 in python2.5 (main) "UVF exception for python 2.5.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103302
<ubotu> New bug: #103304 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "problems with a dwl-g650+ wireless card. The acx module looks buggy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103304
<ubotu> New bug: #103294 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-theme-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in strrchr()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103294
<ubotu> New bug: #103297 in Ubuntu "Kernel updater doesn't update grub's menu,lst correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103297
<ubotu> New bug: #103295 in beagle "Beagle doesn't index Liferea 1.2 [Feisty]  feed items" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103295
<cjwatson> doko: ok, that's fine
<ubotu> New bug: #103305 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  nspluginviewer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103305
<ubotu> New bug: #103306 in compiz (main) "compiz or aiglx breaks fitt's law if you move a window so the scrollbar can be moved easily by throwing mouse to corner of the screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103306
<ubotu> New bug: #103307 in nautilus (main) "nautilus changing rights recursivly doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103307
<ubotu> New bug: #103309 in Ubuntu "SATA disk not recognized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103309
<ubotu> New bug: #103310 in gnome-panel (main) "do not auto locations right side" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103310
<ubotu> New bug: #103311 in Ubuntu "cardbus wlan adapter halts system 7.04 i386" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103311
<ubotu> New bug: #103298 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_check()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103298
<ubotu> New bug: #103312 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashes when restarting session" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103312
<ubotu> New bug: #103313 in rsnapshot (universe) "rsnapshot: opendir : permission denied on all files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103313
<ubotu> New bug: #103314 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103314
<ubotu> New bug: #101999 in ktorrent (main) "KTorrent icon disappears from notification area after gnome-panel reload" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101999
<ubotu> New bug: #103315 in gnome-session (main) "[apport]  gnome-session crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_getspecific()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103315
<ubotu> New bug: #103316 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kicker crashed with SIGSEGV in KMiniPager::slotSetDesktop()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103316
<ubotu> New bug: #103317 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV in memcpy() (media from SSH share)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103317
<ubotu> New bug: #103319 in xorg (main) "800x600 max feisty livecd (and previous)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103319
<ubotu> New bug: #103320 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes while system is idle" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103320
<ubotu> New bug: #103321 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu/Feisty Beta - Live cd stops hangs during boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103321
<ubotu> New bug: #103322 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed on last.fm with multiple tabs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103322
<ubotu> New bug: #103323 in adept (main) "adept does not handle errors nicely" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103323
<ubotu> New bug: #103324 in Ubuntu "[need-packaging]  QLandkarte" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103324
<ubotu> New bug: #103325 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103325
<ubotu> New bug: #103326 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with SIGILL" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103326
<ubotu> New bug: #103327 in d4x (universe) "[apport]  nt crashed with SIGSEGV while downloading http://download.oracle.com/otn/linux/oracle10g/10201/10201_client_linux_x86_64.cpio.gz" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103327
<ubotu> New bug: #103328 in m17n-db (universe) "Correction in m17n vi-telex.mim" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103328
<ubotu> New bug: #103329 in openssl (main) "OpenSSL bug in libcrypto.so:RAND_poll() crashes apache2 at startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103329
<shirish> guys what do u think of reporting upstream bugs, should one report it on launchpad or report it on launchpad as well as report it on their bugzilla as well for any issues?
<Hobbsee> report it upstream
<Hobbsee> usually we just close the one in LP when the bugzilla one's been fixed, and is in the archive
<ubotu> New bug: #103330 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103330
<ubotu> New bug: #103331 in command-not-found (main) "command-not-found weird behavior in bash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103331
<Hobbsee> dont dump it on LP, and expect anyone to forward it very quickly - there are too many bugs for that
<shirish> Hobbsee: meaning for e.g. if I found a bug with lets say gnome-games then forward it to the bug-zilla on Gnome, gnome-games right?
<Hobbsee> shirish: probably.  i dont run gnome
<Hobbsee> so am unfamiliar with the gnome bugtracker
<Hobbsee> but yeah, that sounds about right
<shirish> Hobbsee: ok, cool was getting things confirmed, for there are things which I feel that outside people can only handle, thanx for clearing the air Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> yep
<shirish> Hobbsee: thanx for your help :)
<ubotu> New bug: #103332 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV in e_week_view_start_editing_event()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103332
<ubotu> New bug: #103333 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-sound-properties crashed with SIGSEGVwan when i start it, edirol  UA-25 USB soundcard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103333
<ubotu> New bug: #99752 in control-center (main) "New composite volume display freezes computer for several minutes" [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99752
<ubotu> New bug: #103336 in gaim (main) "Gaim 2.0.0beta3.1 crashes with open MSN chat tab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103336
<ubotu> New bug: #103337 in gnome-applets (main) "[apport]  gweather-applet-2 crashed with SIGSEGV in g_hash_table_lookup()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103337
<ubotu> New bug: #103338 in beryl-settings (universe) "[apport]  beryl-settings crashed with AttributeError in SetSettingFromWidgets()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103338
<ubotu> New bug: #103339 in Ubuntu "ejected volumes are instantly remounted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103339
<ubotu> New bug: #103340 in gnumeric (main) "gnumeric crashes opening .xls files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103340
<ubotu> New bug: #103334 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103334
<ubotu> New bug: #103341 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103341
<ubotu> New bug: #103342 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103342
<ubotu> New bug: #99810 in vlc (universe) "mozilla-plugin-vlc: symlinks for Firefox are in the wrong place" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99810
<ubotu> New bug: #99814 in beagle (main) "beagled crashed when using evolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99814
<gnomefreak> heno: the firefox3 bug is you correct (where you wanted to include it?)
<heno> gnomefreak: right
<heno> how is that going?
<gnomefreak> heno: its taking longer than expected they are built and in repo (new repo name) but im getting errors im working on cleaning up and it sucks atm ill ping you when ready if i cant find bug # at that time
<ubotu> New bug: #99708 in gftp (main) "gftp-common should depend on gftp-text|gftp-gtk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99708
<heno> gnomefreak: no rush. we are in 7.04 release mode now anyway :)
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> once toolchain is done im gonna try to build it for feisty+1 also alone with respinning iceape for it
<gnomefreak> but ill let you know
<dholbach> thekorn: you ROCK
<ubotu> New bug: #103344 in earth3d (universe) "[apport]  earth3d crashed with SIGSEGV in viaGetLock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103344
<thekorn> dholbach: ;) , thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #103346 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103346
<ubotu> New bug: #99737 in Ubuntu "3d crashes with 2.6.20 and nvidia 1.0-97xx" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99737
<ubotu> New bug: #99703 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99703
<ubotu> New bug: #99322 in Ubuntu "bluetooth on dell 640m (broadcom bcm2045) " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99322
<ubotu> New bug: #103348 in gnome-utils (main) "[apport]  baobab crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103348
<ubotu> New bug: #103349 in gconf2 (main) "gconfd-2 does not cleanup empty directories under /tmp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103349
<ubotu> New bug: #103350 in metacity (main) "crash when starting Beryl from Metacity" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103350
<ubotu> New bug: #103351 in vlc (universe) "[apport]  vlc crashed with SIGSEGV in start_thread()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103351
<ubotu> New bug: #99687 in Ubuntu "old CD-drive keeps showing up in Nautilus: Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99687
<ubotu> New bug: #99262 in nexuiz (universe) "Should have a metapackage which also installs nexuiz-music so users installing nexuiz from g-a-i will get the music too" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99262
<ubotu> New bug: #103353 in gs-esp (main) "[apport]  gs-esp crashed with SIGSEGV in gx_image_end()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103353
<ubotu> New bug: #103354 in hugin (universe) "[apport]  hugin crashed with SIGSEGV in myfree()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103354
<ubotu> New bug: #103355 in Ubuntu "problem with screensaver " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103355
<ubotu> New bug: #98707 in network-manager "Network-manager and wifi problems (dup-of: 78037)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98707
<ubotu> New bug: #103356 in firestarter (universe) "firestarter upgrade crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103356
<ubotu> New bug: #103357 in xserver-xgl (universe) "[apport]  Xgl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103357
<ubotu> New bug: #103358 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed (LTS 6.06" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103358
<ubotu> New bug: #103359 in Ubuntu "system logs you out on idle/screensaver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103359
<ubotu> New bug: #99172 in kdebase (main) "Kdm greeter does not give option to select language in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99172
<ubotu> New bug: #90573 in apticron "Please backport apticron (dup-of: 69438)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90573
<ubotu> New bug: #103361 in evolution-exchange (main) "[apport]  evolution-exchange-storage crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103361
<ubotu> New bug: #103363 in Ubuntu "network-manager does not switch between wireless and wired networks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103363
<ubotu> New bug: #103362 in Ubuntu "Audigy 1 stopped working after some time in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103362
<ubotu> New bug: #103365 in Ubuntu "Complete hang after a bluetooth device disconnects" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103365
<ubotu> New bug: #103366 in zd1211 (universe) "Kernel module zd1211rw does not probe zd1311rw-mac80211, needed to connect to WPA network" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103366
<ubotu> New bug: #103367 in network-manager (main) "[apport]  NetworkManager crashed with signal 5 in main()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103367
<ubotu> New bug: #103368 in gmailfs (universe) "upgrade gmailfs to 0.7.3 as the old one does not work anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103368
<ubotu> New bug: #103369 in alacarte (main) "alacarte crashes on initiation of programme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103369
<bddebian> Boo
<tonetheman> is this the right place to report a bug?
<tonetheman> or should i be doing it on a web page somewhere
<bddebian> No, launchpad is the place
<tonetheman> ok
<tonetheman> the wiki made it sound like i could do it here too
<tonetheman> ok
<tonetheman> thanks
<bddebian> NP
<ubotu> New bug: #99140 in Ubuntu "Scroll wheel functionality on touchpad on LC2440N Linux Certified laptop does not work." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99140
<ubotu> New bug: #103371 in Ubuntu "[Feisty]  iBook G4 "Illegal UART type: undefined /dev/ttyS0 at 0x0000 9irq = 23) is a undefined "" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103371
<ubotu> New bug: #103372 in lilypond (universe) "Creating bad Post Script files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103372
<pochu> qense: ping
<pochu> qense: why did you mark bug 97024 as a duplicate of bug 99665?
<ubotu> Malone bug 97024 in compiz "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 99665)" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97024
<ubotu> Malone bug 99665 in compiz "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99665
<ubotu> New bug: #103377 in gnomebaker (universe) "[apport]  gnomebaker crashed with SIGSEGV in memcpy()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103377
<ubotu> New bug: #103374 in language-selector (main) "[apport]  qt-language-selector crashed with TypeError in _()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103374
<ubotu> New bug: #103375 in Ubuntu "No Caps Lock light on Macbook Pro" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103375
<ubotu> New bug: #95881 in Ubuntu "Cannot see or mount other HDD's" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95881
<ubotu> New bug: #103378 in Ubuntu "impossible mount floppy device in /media" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103378
<ubotu> New bug: #103379 in Ubuntu "Sound does not work for toshiba satellite a135-s2276 in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103379
<ubotu> New bug: #103380 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XCloseDisplay()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103380
<ubotu> New bug: #103381 in Ubuntu "strange message after connecting to network" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103381
<qense> excuse me pochu for the late reaction, I forget to shut down x chat while I was eating
<qense> i've marked these bugs as duplicate because the looked very identical, they did the same thing and the text in the Stacktrace.txt message from the apport bot is the same(except the 6/7)
<ubotu> New bug: #103382 in Ubuntu "The 1680x1050 is not supported (only 1400x1050)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103382
<ubotu> New bug: #103383 in Ubuntu "Multiple screens in Ubutu" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103383
<pochu> qense: yeah, the other one was pretty similar, and good marked as a duplicate, but not 97024 (I suppose it was just a mistake ;) )
<ubotu> New bug: #99039 in kvpnc (universe) "kvpnc does not modify DNS (resolv.conf) correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99039
<ubotu> New bug: #103384 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "badly-formatted orbd manpage" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103384
<ubotu> New bug: #103385 in ntfs-config (universe) "[apport]  ntfs-config crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103385
<ubotu> New bug: #103386 in kubuntu-default-settings (main) "[wish]  block num activate for default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103386
<ubotu> New bug: #99013 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  startup script to mount drives does not get executed correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99013
<ubotu> New bug: #103387 in gnome-terminal (main) "root terminal start too late" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103387
<ubotu> New bug: #103388 in Ubuntu "[apport]  twistd crashed with OperationalError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103388
<ubotu> New bug: #103389 in Ubuntu "(nVidia) Finds correct wireless card but loads wrong driver " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103389
<yuriy> hmm what does htat have to do with nvidia^
<yuriy> anyone, any clue what bug 103386 is trying to say?
<ubotu> Malone bug 103386 in kubuntu-default-settings "[wish]  block num activate for default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103386
<cypher1> i wonder why bug 66637 is not yet fixed.. since it looks being faced by lot of people and which have been found quite some time back !
<ubotu> Malone bug 66637 in util-linux "After running mkswap, swap space is discarded, system fails to hibernate (invalid swap signature)" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/66637
<ubotu> New bug: #103391 in Ubuntu "Wrong keyboard map for English" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103391
<cypher1> yuriy, i think the user needs the num lock key to be activated by default
<david_corrales> hi everyone. Anyone here involved with keyboard mapping bugs?
<ubotu> New bug: #103392 in gnome-panel (main) "no button for active applications in taskbar, cannot recover app if minimized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103392
<ubotu> New bug: #103393 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV in render_deformation()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103393
<ubotu> New bug: #103394 in kdelibs (main) "broken translations in Kubuntu Feisty (daily langpack)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103394
<ubotu> New bug: #103395 in bash (main) "bash autocompletion really broken in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103395
<ubotu> New bug: #103396 in wordpress (universe) "[UVF exception]  Merge wordpress 2.1.3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103396
<ubotu> New bug: #103397 in Ubuntu "[apport]  twistd crashed with OperationalError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103397
<bdmurray> boy, people come and go fast
<cypher1> bdmurray, what do you mean by that ? :)
<bdmurray> cypher1: that bug'll be getting some attention
<bdmurray> cypher1: david_corrales asked a question and poofed away
<cypher1> bddebian, ok the keyboard mapping bug ?
<bddebian> hrm
<bdmurray> the mkswap one I believe
<cypher1> bdmurray, yes i wonder why it is not fixed yet
<bdmurray> I'm under the impression it's gonna be looked at soon
<ubotu> New bug: #96000 in intltool (main) "[apport]  package intltool failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96000
<ubotu> New bug: #103398 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103398
<cypher1> bdmurray, i have heard there are 2 problems with same symptoms.. one an upgrade bug and another mkswap
<bdmurray> cypher1: what do you mean by upgrade? dist-upgrade or kernel upgrade?
<cypher1> bdmurray, sorry do not remember.. but something related to the change to UUID from device names in initramfs i guess
<ubotu> New bug: #103399 in xfdesktop4 (main) "[apport]  xfdesktop crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__VOID()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103399
<nrg88> can anyone install packages from directories with spaces in it's path via the Kubuntu Package Menu?
<ubotu> New bug: #103400 in compiz (main) "compiz freezes x server after screensaver kicks in" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103400
<shirish> guys my last boot went good till the login screen after that nothing, no screen at all tried all the CTRL+ALT+F series anybody any idea which logs I need to submit to file a bug
<ubotu> New bug: #96089 in mc (universe) "Open archive function shows old contents" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96089
<cypher1> bdmurray, bug 90526
<ubotu> Malone bug 90526 in util-linux "Routine fsck deactivates swap, changing UUID" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90526
<nrg88> shirish: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<shirish> ok thnx
<bdmurray> cypher1: thanks, I'll look at it
<ubotu> New bug: #103401 in kdebase (main) "Restart-Button in classic LogOut-Dialog doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103401
<shirish> nrg88: thnx, should I put the package as X.org or what?
<bdmurray> shirish: you can't switch to a console tty?
<nrg88> he said he can't
<shirish> bdmurray: I can, it is sometimes that there is no display when i boot up, with the 12 kernel its cool, with the 13 and 14 kernel it happens sometimes
<nrg88> i'm confused :?
<shirish> although when there is no display then I cannot get into any of the TTYs
<shirish> I said sometimes it happens
<shirish> after booting up
<bdmurray> what video driver do you use?
<shirish> I am using the 1.9.93 intel-modesetting driver, that could be the cause?
<bdmurray> I think /var/log/Xorg.0.log and the output of dmesg would be helpful after you see the problem
<ubotu> New bug: #103402 in serpentine (main) "[apport]  serpentine crashed with AssertionError in _get_progress()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103402
<shirish> ok reported, thanx guys, I just reported/added my stufff in already an existing thread on the xserver-xorg thing
<nrg88> ok, thanks for reporting it shirish
<shirish> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting/+bug/90213
<ubotu> Malone bug 90213 in xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting "xf86-video-intel 1.9.91 (2.0 RC1) is out, and would be nice to have as the source for the xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting package" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<shirish> nrg88: can u look into it, do I need to do anything else?
<ubotu> New bug: #103403 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-theme-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103403
<ubotu> New bug: #103404 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103404
<ubotu> New bug: #103405 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Checking swsusp image: resume from disk failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103405
<ubotu> New bug: #103406 in libgksu (main) "user name and command is swapped in a message" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103406
<omgponiezlol> keescook: thanks for your information about Flourish. we have a team of ~10 people going, i wrote about it on the planet. :)
<keescook> omgponiezlol: heh, sorry to ditch out of the channel.  :)
<keescook> omgponiezlol: cool, I'm a bit behind on my RSS feeds.  I'm originally from chicago (my family is still there)
<keescook> so when my mother emailed me about it, I thought I'd doublecheck that the ORD loco knew about it.  :)
<nrg88> shirish: you added your dmesg, your xorg log file... i think it's enough :)
<Admiral_Chicago> We found out about it a while ago, talked about it during our meeting in February
<ubotu> New bug: #103407 in powermanagement-interface (main) "Post reboot after loging in a crash report appeared.  No applications had been launched yet." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103407
<keescook> Admiral_Chicago: very cool.  :)
<Admiral_Chicago> well I have class now. thanks.
<keescook> Admiral_Chicago: cheers
<ubotu> New bug: #103410 in Ubuntu "HardDisk setup takes very long" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103410
<ubotu> New bug: #103411 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "2.6.20-14 causes x to fail to load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103411
<vincent> Hi everybody. A message for kernel developpers : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/103413
<ubotu> Malone bug 103413 in linux-source-2.6.20 "(Feisty) During boot, configuring network interface is very slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<shirish> guys what is this flourish package or something that omgponiezlol was saying?
<Admiral_Chicago> shirish: its a conferentce
<Admiral_Chicago> conference*
<Admiral_Chicago> http://www.flourishconf.com
<ubotu> New bug: #103414 in adept (main) "adept dependency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103414
<ubotu> New bug: #103413 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "(Feisty) During boot, configuring network interface is very slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103413
<ubotu> New bug: #103415 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XCloseDisplay()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103415
<ubotu> New bug: #103416 in Ubuntu "after upgrade opera segfault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103416
<ubotu> New bug: #103417 in update-manager (main) "Downloading package files window minimise button does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103417
<ubotu> New bug: #103418 in kslovar (universe) "kslovar crashes when updating languages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103418
<ubotu> New bug: #103419 in evolution-exchange (main) "evolution back end to exchange terminated unexpectedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103419
<ubotu> New bug: #103420 in sound-juicer (main) "GUI problem in sound-juicer on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103420
<ubotu> New bug: #99364 in Ubuntu "Upgrade to 7.04 failled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99364
<ubotu> New bug: #103421 in Ubuntu "kubuntu feisty doesn't detect extern usb hard disk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103421
<CarlFK> alternate installer - there is a message on my screen.  from the Alt-F2 shell, how can I grab the text?
<bdmurray> CarlFK: perhaps with dmesg
<CarlFK> is that any different than /var/log/syslog?
<bdmurray> dmesg is just kernel messages syslog is everything
<CarlFK> well, everything except what I am looking for :)
<ubotu> New bug: #103422 in initramfs-tools (main) "boot-time race condition initializing md" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103422
<ubotu> New bug: #103423 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "no hdaps on ThinkPad z61t (regression)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103423
<CarlFK> I even ran with DEBCONF_DEBUG=5
<ubotu> New bug: #103424 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in g_hash_table_lookup()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103424
<CarlFK> there has got to be some way to do a memcopy of video ram
<ubotu> New bug: #103425 in nicotine (universe) "[apport]  nicotine crashed with TypeError in GetSharedFileList()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103425
<ubotu> New bug: #103426 in exaile (universe) "exaile say that has a bug and continued play ok" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103426
<ubotu> New bug: #103427 in gnome-panel (main) "places  search doesn't launch a beagle search" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103427
<ubotu> New bug: #103428 in Ubuntu Feisty "if a firefox download is opened in e.g. openoffice, it is saved to /tmp, then deleted by bootclean script" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103428
<ubotu> New bug: #103432 in Ubuntu "When installing Ubuntu  the 'Forward' button does not advance screens unless mouse moved or tabbed out/back  (dup-of: 22930)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103432
<ubotu> New bug: #103433 in sonata (universe) "Sonata freezes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103433
<ubotu> New bug: #103429 in desktop-effects (main) "Desktop Effects makes window-borders disappear" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103429
<ubotu> New bug: #103430 in yelp (main) "[apport]  yelp crashed with SIGSEGV in XInternAtom()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103430
<CarlFK> "anna-install - Used to install additional, non-standard d-i components (udebs). "   http://people.debian.org/~fjp/talks/debconf6/paper   How do I find out what I can install?  for instance, I want to grab a screen shot of the  VT1 screen, so i thought I would install gdm, but no clue what the udeb would be called
<yuriy> bug 58390
<ubotu> Malone bug 58390 in kde-guidance "guidance-power-manager crash when no battery is present" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/58390
<ubotu> New bug: #98757 in grub (main) "grub choose wrong hdX on a fresh install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98757
<ubotu> New bug: #103435 in Ubuntu "Install CD Issue" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103435
<ubotu> New bug: #103436 in openssh (main) "sshd not reconfigured by /etc/network" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103436
<ubotu> New bug: #103437 in twisted (main) "[apport]  twistd crashed with OperationalError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103437
<ubotu> New bug: #103438 in flyspray (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync flyspray (0.9.8-10) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103438
<ubotu> New bug: #103439 in libgphoto2 (main) "Photo import stopped working with Canon PowerShot A520" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103439
<ubotu> New bug: #103440 in Ubuntu "[feisty beta]  boot takes much too long" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103440
<ubotu> New bug: #103441 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "linux-image-2.6.20-14 hard disk /dev/hda is now /dev/sda" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103441
<ubotu> New bug: #103442 in Ubuntu "Size mismatch on libsexy2_0.1.11-0ubuntu1_i386.deb" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103442
<ubotu> New bug: #103443 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashes when trying to play an .AIF" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103443
<ubotu> New bug: #103444 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashes when choosing manual partitioning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103444
<ubotu> New bug: #103446 in naim (universe) "naim won't beep no matter how i fiddle with it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103446
<ubotu> New bug: #103447 in banshee (universe) "[apport]  banshee.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_clear()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103447
<ubotu> New bug: #103448 in twisted (main) "[apport]  twistd crashed with OperationalError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103448
<ubotu> New bug: #103451 in Ubuntu "gnome-power-manager crashes randomly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103451
<ubotu> New bug: #103445 in gcj-4.1 (main) "[apport]  gij-4.1 crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103445
<ubotu> New bug: #103449 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_icon_set_render_icon()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103449
<ubotu> New bug: #103452 in Ubuntu "Crash after codec installation with Easy-to-install Codec Wizard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103452
<ubotu> New bug: #103453 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashes while playing with gnome-compiz-manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103453
<ubotu> New bug: #103454 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  pokerth" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103454
<ubotu> New bug: #103455 in qdvdauthor (multiverse) "qdvdauthor crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103455
<ubotu> New bug: #103456 in xfdesktop4 (main) "xfdesktop fails to load on startup since second login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103456
<ubotu> New bug: #103457 in wine (universe) "[apport]  wine-preloader crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103457
<ubotu> New bug: #103458 in Ubuntu "[Kubuntu Feisty]  suspend and hibernate fail on HP Compaq nx7300" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103458
<ubotu> New bug: #103459 in lincity-ng (universe) "simply crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103459
<ubotu> New bug: #103460 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with SIGSEGV in pkgPolicy::GetCandidateVer()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103460
<ubotu> New bug: #103461 in rdesktop (main) "[apport]  rdesktop crashed with SIGSEGV in XPutImage()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103461
<ubotu> New bug: #103462 in thunar (main) "[apport]  thunar-tpa crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103462
<ubotu> New bug: #103463 in gnomebaker (universe) "Gnomebaker Playlist import problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103463
<ubotu> New bug: #103464 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in eventLoop()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103464
<ubotu> New bug: #97344 in mysql-admin (universe) "Crashes when adding graph to monitor thread cache efficiency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97344
<ubotu> New bug: #97345 in Ubuntu "wireless" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97345
<ubotu> New bug: #103465 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-plugin-viewer crashed with SIGSEGV in _start()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103465
<ubotu> New bug: #103466 in gnome-games (main) "sudoku sometimes fails to show scores when game finished" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103466
<ubotu> New bug: #103467 in gnome-mount (main) "No longer unmounts NTFS-3G volume "WD Passport"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103467
<ubotu> New bug: #103468 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) ""Get more extensions" points to firefox extensions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103468
<ubotu> New bug: #103469 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) ""Get more extensions" text doesn't fit." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103469
<ubotu> New bug: #103470 in python2.5 (main) "[apport]  python2.5 crashed with SIGSEGV in XQueryExtension()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103470
<ubotu> New bug: #103471 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XCloseDisplay()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103471
<ubotu> New bug: #103472 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103472
<ubotu> New bug: #103473 in update-notifier (main) "update-notifier icon does not show all the time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103473
<ubotu> New bug: #103474 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokcollectionscanner crashed with SIGSEGV in QPixmap::convertFromImage()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103474
<ubotu> New bug: #103476 in basket (universe) "[can-not-install]  file overwrite error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103476
<ubotu> New bug: #103477 in ndisgtk (universe) "[apport]  ndisgtk crashed with AttributeError in get_driver_list()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103477
<ubotu> New bug: #103478 in ksniffer (universe) "[can-not-install]  file overwrite error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103478
<ubotu> New bug: #103479 in libfilesys-df-perl (universe) "[can-not-install]  file overwrite error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103479
<ubotu> New bug: #103480 in Ubuntu "soft lockup detected on CPU#0! When installing Ubuntu (I suspect PCMCIA slot)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103480
<ubotu> New bug: #103481 in strigi (universe) "[can-not-install]  file overwrite error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103481
<ubotu> New bug: #103482 in r-cran-psy (universe) "[can-not-install]  postrm failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103482
<ubotu> New bug: #103483 in pppconfig (main) "[can-not-install]  file overwrite error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103483
<ubotu> New bug: #103484 in crystalspace (universe) "[can-not-install]  file overwrite error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103484
<ubotu> New bug: #103486 in kdenetwork (main) "[can-not-install]  file overwrite error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103486
<ubotu> New bug: #103487 in glob2 (universe) "[can-not-install]  file overwrite error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103487
<ubotu> New bug: #103488 in kde-guidance (universe) "the ixf86misc module is provided twice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103488
<ubotu> New bug: #103489 in ggz-gtk-games (universe) "[can-not-install]  file overwrite error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103489
<ubotu> New bug: #103490 in savant (universe) "[can-not-install]  file overwrite error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103490
<ubotu> New bug: #103491 in kde4base (universe) "[can-not-install]  file overwrite error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103491
<ubotu> New bug: #103492 in scim-bridge (universe) "[can-not-install]  file overwrite error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103492
<ubotu> New bug: #103493 in syncropated (universe) "syncropated bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103493
<ubotu> New bug: #103495 in spe (universe) "spe crashes with wxgtk v2.8.3.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103495
<ubotu> New bug: #103496 in linux-ntfs (main) "[can-not-install]  file overwrite error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103496
<ubotu> New bug: #103497 in Ubuntu "IPW2200 proccess 100% cpu ussage with no configured  network in the area" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103497
<ubotu> New bug: #103498 in grub (main) "[can-not-install]  file overwrite error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103498
<ubotu> New bug: #103499 in ecj (main) "[can-not-install]  file overwrite error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103499
<ubotu> New bug: #103501 in gpredict (universe) "[can-not-install]  file overwrite error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103501
<ubotu> New bug: #103504 in ubiquity (main) "Ubuntu 6.10 installation crash towards end of install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103504
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-04-06
<ubotu> New bug: #103502 in firefox (main) "Ubuntu want to declare a bug on my system with Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103502
<ubotu> New bug: #103505 in rapidsvn (universe) "[apport]  rapidsvn crashed with SIGSEGV in svn::Context::reset()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103505
<ubotu> New bug: #103506 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed (while being closed during logout) with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103506
<ubotu> New bug: #103507 in om (universe) "Script 'launchomsynth' brings up two instances of om_gtk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103507
<ubotu> New bug: #103508 in wpasupplicant (main) "[apport]  wpa_supplicant crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103508
<ubotu> New bug: #103509 in serpentine (main) "Crash after clearing the burn list and then going up to click the menu area." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103509
<ubotu> New bug: #103510 in attal (universe) "[apport]  attal-client crashed with SIGSEGV in QMetaObject::activate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103510
<ubotu> New bug: #103511 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-hwprobe.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103511
<ubotu> New bug: #103513 in restricted-manager (main) "restricted-manager icons is unsharp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103513
<ubotu> New bug: #103515 in firefox (main) "crashed with sigsegv" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103515
<ubotu> New bug: #103517 in usplash (main) "[usplash]  doesnt detect change in LCD panel (resolution)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103517
<ubotu> New bug: #103518 in evolution (main) "window in evolution does not adapt to screen size" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103518
<ubotu> New bug: #103519 in gambas (universe) "installing e-sword" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103519
<ubotu> New bug: #103520 in udev (main) "[feisty]  some usb mass storage devices aren't shown when plugged in" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103520
<ubotu> New bug: #103522 in Ubuntu "lyx and texlive not compatible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103522
<ubotu> New bug: #103523 in update-manager (main) "update-manager crashes on missing file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103523
<ubotu> New bug: #103524 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with GError in draw_header()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103524
<ubotu> New bug: #103526 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103526
<ubotu> New bug: #103528 in klamav (universe) "[apport]  klammail crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103528
<ubotu> New bug: #103529 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal stops receiving input when maximized in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103529
<ubotu> New bug: #103530 in Ubuntu "continuing Install problems, no video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103530
<ubotu> New bug: #103531 in gnome-applets (main) "disk mount panel crashs after X-Server restart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103531
<ubotu> New bug: #103532 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager can't find any interfaces" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103532
<ubotu> New bug: #103533 in parted (main) "Parted assertion failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103533
<ubotu> New bug: #103534 in sagcad (universe) "sagcad crashed when I clicked a command" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103534
<ubotu> New bug: #103535 in pymsnt (universe) "pymsnt can't create pid file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103535
<ubotu> New bug: #103536 in r-cran-psy (universe) "[apport]  package r-cran-psy failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103536
<ubotu> New bug: #103537 in wine (universe) "rosetta stone won't install via WINE in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103537
<ubotu> New bug: #103538 in galternatives (universe) "[apport]  galternatives crashed with TypeError in update_metainfo()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103538
<ubotu> New bug: #103539 in zapping (universe) "[apport]  zapping crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_widget_set_sensitive()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103539
<dragon52225> I'm just wondering does anyone here have a clue about: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/103435 (my bug).  I asked the ubuntu+1 channel people and they told me to file one, but i'm asking here just to make sure the bug is valid.
<ubotu> Malone bug 103435 in debian-installer "Install CD Issue" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<jjesse_> sorry lagged out, for those apport bugs should we be adding the retrace flag?
<ubotu> New bug: #103540 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103540
<ubotu> New bug: #103541 in gnomoradio (universe) "[apport]  gnomoradio crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103541
<ubotu> New bug: #103542 in Ubuntu "no sound after upgrade to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103542
<ubotu> New bug: #103543 in dvdauthor (universe) "No abriu..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103543
<ubotu> New bug: #103544 in ubiquity (main) "Kubuntu installer crash at manual partitioning step" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103544
<ubotu> New bug: #103546 in audacity (universe) "Audacity crashes when I selected open file. Amaron and Skype was running in that same time." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103546
<ubotu> New bug: #103547 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-gtk crashed with error in load()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103547
<ubotu> New bug: #103545 in Ubuntu "nvidia-glx doesn't work with GF 8800 in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103545
<ubotu> New bug: #103548 in bzr (main) "[apport]  bzr crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103548
<ubotu> New bug: #103550 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103550
<ubotu> New bug: #103551 in feisty-gdm-themes (main) "Ubuntu screenshot has ghost image" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103551
<ubotu> New bug: #103552 in Ubuntu "Internet still doesn't connect automatically." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103552
<ubotu> New bug: #103553 in Ubuntu "volume wheel , fan and screen resolution ,three problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103553
<ubotu> New bug: #103554 in compiz (main) "Viewports/Cube - Totem appears on all viewports' window lists when launched from a file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103554
<ubotu> New bug: #103556 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103556
<ubotu> New bug: #103557 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103557
<ubotu> New bug: #103558 in k3b (main) "Feisty beta ISO testing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103558
<ubotu> New bug: #103559 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "volume manager crashes after logon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103559
<ubotu> New bug: #103560 in Ubuntu "Firefox crashes when flash plugin is installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103560
<ubotu> New bug: #103561 in gaim (main) "[Feisty]  Can't see guifications themes that I add in Gaim" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103561
<ubotu> New bug: #103563 in samba (main) "Usershare should be set up (but not enabled by default)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103563
<ubotu> New bug: #103564 in network-manager (main) "network-manager disables prism2 internet connection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103564
<ubotu> New bug: #103565 in Ubuntu "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103565
<ubotu> New bug: #103566 in restricted-manager (main) "Restricted manager shows Ti4600 as legacy card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103566
<ubotu> New bug: #103567 in gnome-system-tools (main) "shares-admin should allow configuration and enablement of Samba usershares" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103567
<ubotu> New bug: #103568 in quodlibet (universe) "Quodlibet freezes on starting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103568
<ubotu> New bug: #103569 in Ubuntu "[need-packaging]  Scalix" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103569
<ubotu> New bug: #103570 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Mozilla Thunderbird Re-Receive Emails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103570
<ubotu> New bug: #103571 in rhythmbox "Cover art plugin regression: sidebar resizing results in bad image quality" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103571
<ubotu> New bug: #103572 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103572
<ubotu> New bug: #103573 in rt2500 (universe) "RaConfig does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103573
<shirish> bdmurray: are u there?
<shirish> can anyone help me?
<Hobbsee> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<shirish> I filed this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/103238
<ubotu> Malone bug 103238 in usplash "[apport]  usplash crashed with SIGSEGV in memset()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<shirish> A certain Brian Murray wants i386-retrace, how can I give him that?
<shirish> Hobbsee: if you can look into it & let me know, it would be nice.
* Hobbsee would have to look up teh bugsquad mailing list
<Hobbsee> but i think it's i386-needs-retracting tag or something
<shirish> sorry that was wrong bug
<ubotu> New bug: #103574 in rt2500 (universe) "Drivers configured to only sees FCC approved channels by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103574
<shirish> Hobbsee: no, it is the right bug, I had the e-mail about it saying he needs i386-retracing done
<Hobbsee> shirish: ** Tags added: need-i386-retrace
<Hobbsee> so add that tag to your bug
<Hobbsee> and the retracer will deal with it
<shirish> Hobbsee: is not that the Edit description/tag thing?
<Hobbsee> yes
<shirish> ok just changed the tag to need-i386-retrace but no confirmation or does not show it anywhere, how to know the tag has been added?
<Hobbsee> then wait, for the retracer
<Hobbsee> it will remove that tag when it's done
<Hobbsee> make sure you hit save changes or whatever
<shirish> yup I did that
<Hobbsee> would have thought you could see the tabs on LP somewhere
<shirish> what I am confused is it hides the tag when IMHO it should display it
<shirish> not tabs, tags
<bdmurray> shirish: yep
<shirish> hi bdmurray: are u same as brian murray or 2 different entities?
<shirish> not that I have any issue with brian murray, just asking
<bdmurray> The one and only Brian Murray. ;)
<bdmurray> the retrace wasn't useful that happens sometimes
<shirish> bdmurray: oh cool, you know what I am talking about then
<shirish> bdmurray: what I am concerned is you were not able to tag for the i386-retrace thing , not that I mind , but want to know
<ubotu> New bug: #103577 in kmplayer (main) "unable to play wmv and avi files using xine embeded in Knqueror" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103577
<bdmurray> shirish: what do you mean I wasn't able to?
<shirish> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/103238
<ubotu> Malone bug 103238 in usplash "[apport]  usplash crashed with SIGSEGV in memset()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<ubotu> New bug: #103575 in ubiquity (main) "Error durring install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103575
<ubotu> New bug: #103576 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  ACPI Suspend doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103576
<bdmurray> it was retraced ~3 hours ago so I suspect that I tagged it before that retracing
<shirish> ok but was not useful so I should delete the tag of i386-retrace which I put up some moments ago?
<bdmurray> however, activity logs don't show tags at the moment
<bdmurray> eh, it's too late the retracer is fast
<shirish> bdmurray: oops
<shirish> the tags by default do show in launchpad, or in the beta?
<bdmurray> tags do show at the end of the first comment
<bdmurray> bug 103169
<ubotu> Malone bug 103169 in gnome-keyring "keyring locks after suspend" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103169
<bdmurray> has a tag at the end of "bug description" on the right hand side
<ubotu> New bug: #103578 in Ubuntu "Kaffeine Locks up computer 45-50 minutes through DVD Playback" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103578
<shirish> bdmurray: that is the tag, likely-dup got it
<bdmurray> shirish: that's it
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: you asked about kstreamripper a while ago?
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: i think so, yeah.    dont remember what ti was about though
<Hobbsee> at the moment
<ubotu> New bug: #103579 in nautilus (main) "delete something and it still goes to trash box" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103579
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: icons or menu placement for it
<bdmurray> It shows up in System instead of Multimedia and doesn't have a menu icon
<ubotu> New bug: #103580 in klibido (universe) "Crash on launch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103580
<ubotu> New bug: #103581 in debian-installer (main) ""would you like installing lamp" needs "continue" and "cancel" items" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103581
<ubotu> New bug: #103582 in tracker (universe) "tracker crashed on .gif" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103582
<ubotu> New bug: #103583 in ubiquity (main) "Improve graphical timezone chooser, provide choice to enter actual timezones" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103583
<shirish> Hobbsee: bdmurray: are either of you into wi-fi stuff?
<ubotu> New bug: #103584 in network-manager (main) "[feisty]  Network Manager peculiar issue - No network connection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103584
<bdmurray> shirish: I know a bit.
<ubotu> New bug: #103585 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103585
<ubotu> New bug: #103586 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103586
<ubotu> New bug: #103587 in firefox (main) "Firefox Crash when sending photo on picnik website" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103587
<shirish> bdmurray: u still here?
<shirish> sorry did not see your answer, the issue seems that lot of people still cannot get Wi-Fi working, also the wiki page does not provide much of hope, maybe it needs to be re-hashed with some howtos of people who have been successful in doing so.
<ubotu> New bug: #103588 in blender (universe) "[apport]  blender-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in yafrayFileRender_t::writeWorld()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103588
<Hobbsee> shirish: then please coordinate it and write it
<shirish> Hobbsee: I am running on ethernet so know a little how it worked for me, but no idea about Wi-Fi, in case if you want me to write something about how my config works can write, but where?
<Hobbsee> ahh
* Hobbsee shrugs
<ubotu> New bug: #103589 in ubuntustudio-meta (universe) "ubuntustudio-audio not installable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103589
<ubotu> New bug: #103590 in tinyerp-server (universe) "[apport]  tinyerp-server.py crashed with error in self.socket.bind(self.server_address)()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103590
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure why so many people are having trouble with wifi
<bddebian> Because NM and broadcom chipsets both suck? :-)
<crimsun> well, the latter for sure
<crimsun> n-m is nearly excusable
<crimsun> dist-upgrades from edgy -> feisty with n-m are going to be ... interesting
<shirish> if that is the reason, then should not that be listed in the wiki, that these chipsets are trouble-some at this point of time, with perhaps somethings which would be help to developers
<crimsun> personally, n-m has all but kicked me in the shins, so I've gone back to the reliable `dhclient $iface'
<shirish> Hobbsee: how should I file a usability bug?
<Hobbsee> bddebian: NM works far easier than wpasupplicant does
<bddebian> I don't use either
<bddebian> I just hack up /etc/network/interfaces :-)
<bddebian> Everytime I have tried to configure with NM, everything stops working :'-(
<shirish> Hobbsee: all the things u guys know if it was in the wiki, it would be so much help for people in the channel, there were atleast 10-15 people who were looking for this the whole of last night with anybody being wiser
<shirish> I meant without anybody being wiser
<Hobbsee> shirish: indeed.
<Hobbsee> -ENOTIME
<Hobbsee> -EFIXINGBUGS
<Hobbsee> -ENOTGOODATDOCUMENTATION
<shirish> I understand, I hoped if there was a channel for wiki people, I would like to interact with them
<ubotu> New bug: #103591 in totem (main) "totem doesn't disable screen blanking" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103591
<Hobbsee> oh.  that's #ubuntu-doc iirc
<ubotu> New bug: #103592 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in wnck_workspace_get_width()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103592
<ubotu> New bug: #103593 in adept (main) "adept crash when downloading packages in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103593
<ubotu> New bug: #103594 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Cupsd errors when booting up into Ubuntu and when running Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103594
<ubotu> New bug: #103595 in gs-esp (main) "[apport]  gs-esp crashed with SIGSEGV in pdf_find_same_resource()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103595
<shirish> does apport have a log now?
<shirish> anybody?
<ubotu> New bug: #103596 in gnome-commander (universe) "[apport]  gnome-commander crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103596
<Hobbsee> shirish: btw - you wanted #ubuntu-doc earlier
<Hobbsee> shirish: i didnt realise what you were asking for
<Hobbsee> shirish: as in, no, i personally wasnt going to do it - but can point you to those who are into writing documentation
<ubotu> New bug: #103597 in dar (universe) "dar 2.3.3 fixes problem with hardlinks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103597
<shirish> Hobbsee: I hope you are still around?
<Hobbsee> shirish: yeah
<shirish> I have just installed the the exaile-dbgsym package
<shirish> I have the exaile* .crash package in /var/crash
<shirish> can u run how should I run the debug so the crash file is smaller & more relevant to the developers
<shirish> /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/exaile that is the debug sym library I guess which needs to run against the crash, right
<Hobbsee> i'ev got no idea
<shirish> I need somebody who knows what I need to do
<ubotu> New bug: #103598 in apport (main) "Crashed when reoprting crash of Software updater" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103598
<ubotu> New bug: #103599 in openoffice.org (main) "Crash when linking OpenOffice.org Base with Postgresql 8.2 database via JDBC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103599
<ubotu> New bug: #103600 in gnome-media (main) "Gnome volume control crashed when enabling line-in " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103600
<ubotu> New bug: #103601 in firefox (main) "crashes after installing bangali/bangla UNICODE true type fonts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103601
<ubotu> New bug: #103602 in gnome-games (main) "Gnome-sudoku in Edgy fails to run" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103602
<ubotu> New bug: #103604 in exaile (universe) "Exaile crashes while closing from status bar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103604
<ubotu> New bug: #103603 in Ubuntu "X server at 100% CPU" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103603
<ubotu> New bug: #103606 in language-pack-gnome-sw (main) "installing the sw language pack doesn't do anything" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103606
<shirish> anybody here?
<shirish> I am trying to have a backtrace of a program, how do I do it?
<shirish> I have the crash file as well as the package-dbgsym also installed of it
<ubotu> New bug: #103607 in adept (main) "Adept-updater announces new version of Kubuntu but does not allow it to be installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103607
<ubotu> New bug: #103608 in lvm2 (main) "[feisty]  boot stuck in the initramfs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103608
<ubotu> New bug: #103609 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_is_a()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103609
<ubotu> New bug: #103610 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in gaim_conv_chat_get_conversation()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103610
<ubotu> New bug: #103612 in beryl-settings-simple (universe) "[apport]  beryl-settings-simple crashed with IOError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103612
<ubotu> New bug: #103613 in kernel-patch-2.6.10-hppa (universe) "/lib/tls/i686/cmov/libthread_db.so.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103613
<ubotu> New bug: #103614 in Ubuntu "custom installer crashes, and free space installer hangs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103614
<ubotu> New bug: #103615 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103615
<ubotu> New bug: #103616 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  LiVES" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103616
<ubotu> New bug: #103617 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103617
<ubotu> New bug: #103618 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103618
<ubotu> New bug: #103619 in gftp (main) "[apport]  gftp-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103619
<ubotu> New bug: #103620 in onboard (main) "po-onboard-settings translation template is not imported to Rosetta " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103620
<ubotu> New bug: #103621 in Ubuntu "Installer fails during boot on DS4 P965 Fiesty Beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103621
<ubotu> New bug: #103622 in xserver-xgl (universe) "[apport]  Xgl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103622
<ubotu> New bug: #103623 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "FEISTY: rt2500 not working correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103623
<ubotu> New bug: #103624 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with GError in draw_header()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103624
<ubotu> New bug: #103625 in restricted-manager (main) "[apport]  restricted-manager crashed with IOError in generate_restricted_list()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103625
<ubotu> New bug: #103626 in Ubuntu "Feisty upgrade "System" menu is different" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103626
<ubotu> New bug: #103627 in fontconfig (main) "ex-Warty, Feisty installation's font settings are wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103627
<ubotu> New bug: #103628 in update-manager (main) "Distribution Upgrade dont have one letter" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103628
<ubotu> New bug: #103629 in ubiquity (main) "[apport]  ubiquity crashed with AttributeError in on_next_clicked()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103629
<ubotu> New bug: #103630 in tango-icon-theme (main) "20x20 new icons not in index.theme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103630
<ubotu> New bug: #103631 in auctex (main) "RefTeX complains "Wrong type argument: sequencep, t"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103631
<ubotu> New bug: #103632 in bash (main) "[apport]  bash crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103632
<ubotu> New bug: #103634 in rhythmbox (main) "[apport]  rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_is_a() when I start playing a song with  edirol UA-25 USB sound device" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103634
<ubotu> New bug: #103635 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103635
<ubotu> New bug: #103633 in gnome-pilot (main) "[apport]  gpilot-applet crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103633
<ubotu> New bug: #103636 in Ubuntu "[apport]  kdm crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103636
<ubotu> New bug: #103638 in gpe-todo (universe) "[apport]  gpe-todo crashed with SIGSEGV in todo_db_push_item()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103638
<ubotu> New bug: #103643 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[apport]  mozilla-thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103643
<ubotu> New bug: #103640 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes when using a chinese dictionary" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103640
<ubotu> New bug: #103641 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice applications could not start after language pack update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103641
<ubotu> New bug: #103642 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  libgtkglext1-python" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103642
<shirish> can somebody help me with debugging a bug?
<pochu> shirish: which bug? :)
<shirish> hi pochu: It is my own bug, just a sec. lemme find the bug report
<crimsun> he needs to add a retrace tag IIRC
<shirish> it is an exaile issue
<crimsun> I've not been reading scrollback closely, as I've several hundred alsa bugs to triage
<shirish> I have downloaded the exaile-debsym file also
<shirish> the crash file is in /var/crash
<pochu> shirish: are you using edgy?
<shirish> nope feisty
<shirish> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/103604 the bug
<ubotu> Malone bug 103604 in exaile "Exaile crashes while closing from status bar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<pochu> looking
<shirish> the bug report is 7 mb, both apport as well as FF have given up on sending it :(
<pochu> :-/
<pochu> if there is no crash file...
<shirish> if somebody could guide me through the process it would be cool, the crash file is in my /var/crash
<pochu> shirish: open exaile from the terminal, and crash it
<pochu> shirish: then put the output in the bug report
<shirish> I can upload it to rapidshare, but somehow launchpad gives a server internal 500 error
<shirish> pochu it should be just running exaile or something else before that?
<pochu> shirish: just it, to see the backtrace
<pochu> well, the end of it :)
<shirish> ok cool
<shirish> I will put the whole whatever stuff happens in pastebin, is that ok
<pochu> yep
<shirish> ok at the very end it gives this Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<shirish> any ideas?
<pochu> is there a backtrace before it?
<pochu> pastebin it please :)
<ubotu> New bug: #103644 in Ubuntu "F3 (keyboard select) on Live-CD shows shadow screens" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103644
<ubotu> New bug: #103645 in cowbell (universe) "wrong line breaks in Spanish translation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103645
<shirish> pochu: no backtrace, it is very small thing, hence enclosed the whole thing in the bug-report itself
<pochu> shirish: I think there is a way to upload the crash report when you rejected it
<pochu> shirish: I think you have to touch it
<shirish> pochu: I did not reject anything, I let apport run for about an hr. by itself & then it exited clean
<shirish> pochu: I have done the touch part many a times, does apport have a log somewhere that I can take a look at
<pochu> It logs at /var/log/apport.log
<pochu> shirish: did you tell apport "not ask again for exaile crashes" ?
<shirish> pochu: just a moment please. this log has been introduced just now, in the last few days
<shirish> pochu: no, nothing like that
<pochu> Here I have it :)
<shirish> pochu: still no response from apport
<pochu> shirish: ok, you can obtain a backtrace yourself: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<shirish> can u please tell me what this line means gdb <program> 2>&1 | tee gdb-<program>.txt
<shirish> for e.g. should it be gdb exaile 2>&1 | tee gdb exaile.txt
<shirish> or should the brackets be in there?
<pochu> shirish: yeah, that's ok
<pochu> gdb exaile 2>&1 | tee gdb-exaile.txt
<shirish> ok can u wait a moment
<pochu> sure
<pochu> I'm here for a while
<shirish> pochu: it says /usr/bin/exaile": not in executable format: File format not recognized
<shirish> :(
<shirish> any more ideas?
<ubotu> New bug: #103646 in gcj-4.1 (main) "[apport]  gij-4.1 crashed with SIGSEGV in java::lang::ref::ReferenceQueue::poll()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103646
<ubotu> New bug: #103647 in bootcd (universe) "Feisty Beta Live CD freezes on boot process" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103647
<shirish> pochu: also I have pasted the contents of apport.log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14166/ if u can take a look at that sometime & tell me if its normal
<shirish> ping me when you are back
<shirish> AlexLatchford: can u help?
<AlexLatchford> Whats up?
<AlexLatchford> ah apport again
<AlexLatchford> I have that on my todo list for today to read up on
<shirish> AlexLatchford: that would be cool, but apart from that exaile has been crashing on me in a certain way
<shirish> I am trying to make something worthwhile out of it, there is a bug report at /var/crash & I have also downloaded the exaile-dbgsym file for it
<ubotu> New bug: #103648 in system-config-printer (main) "[apport]  system-config-printer.py crashed with RuntimeError in save_serversettings()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103648
<AlexLatchford> I'm afraid I really don't have the knowledge at the moment :( I write a lot of pretty tutorials and triage easy bugs, don't often get involved in the fixing process, sorry
<shirish> AlexLatchford: I do not want to fix the bug, just to have a useful report made for them
<shirish> AlexLatchford: as I understand they need this backtrace & retraced backtrace thing
<shirish> sorry, I did not understand what u just said, sorry for taking your time
<shirish> AlexLatchford: sorry, I did not understand what u just said, sorry for taking your time
<shirish> AlexLatchford: btw if you want to know apport issues you can always connect to me, either by my mail or whichever means, I am known as shirishag75 in launchpad
<AlexLatchford> aha okay
<AlexLatchford> will do
<pochu> shirish: can you upload the crash file to the bug report?
<ubotu> New bug: #103649 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed - grub installer failed on Ubuntu-Muslim Edition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103649
<shirish> pochu: nope I tried it twice through firefox, each time after something like 30 mins or so firefox gives up & says a 500 internal server error
<pochu> :-/
<shirish> pochu: I have also seen this page
<shirish> pochu: I am stuck at one particular line
<pochu> which one?
<shirish> oops, hold on I did not try the other way
<shirish> when the program is running
<shirish> pidof <program> should be pidof exaile or pidof /usr/bin/exaile ?
<pochu> shirish: you can try to remove the crash file from /var/crash, and then crash it again. Maybe then apport asks you to upload it
<pochu> pidof exaile
<pochu> I think
<pochu> shirish: btw, your issue might be already reported: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/exaile/
<ubotu> New bug: #103650 in initramfs-tools (main) "mdadm / initramfs race condition at boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103650
<ubotu> New bug: #103651 in gnome-terminal (main) "[Feisty]  gnome-terminal crash with long japanese input (uim/scim anthy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103651
<shirish> pochu: lol , either of them do not work, both exit gracefully so do not know the pid of exaile
<shirish> pochu: I have been having issues with apport for anything more than 2 mb+ it runs for a while & then shuts down
<shirish> pochu: that said, just today I came to know the existence of /var/log/apport.log
* pochu too :)
<pochu> shirish: we need something like this: http://librarian.launchpad.net/6898251/Traceback.txt
<pochu> shirish: if you open the crash file in /var/crash, there should be something like it.
<pochu> shirish: you can copy it and paste in the bug report
<shirish> pochu: just a moment please
<shirish> is this also cool  apport-unpack _usr_share_exaile_exaile.py.1000.crash /tmp/unpack ?
<pochu> dunno
<shirish> pochu: nope that does not have it, I guess I just have to open the txt file
<ubotu> New bug: #103653 in samba (main) "[apport]  net crashed with SIGSEGV in run_rpc_command()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103653
<pochu> shirish: does /tmp/unpack exists?
<pochu> shirish: try with apport-unpack _usr_share_exaile_exaile.py.1000.crash ~/
<shirish> pochu: running that command gives lot of stuff in /tmp/unpack there are around 6 files there
<pochu> yeah, that's what we want
<pochu> shirish: is a backtrace there?
<pochu> backtrace.txt?
<shirish> pochu: no backtrace.txt unfortunately :(
<pochu> shirish: a coredump maybe?
<shirish> lemme check
<pochu> and a stacktrace and a threadstacktrace?
<shirish> Architecture  DistroRelease    ProcCmdline  ProcStatus
<shirish> CoreDump      ExecutablePath   ProcCwd      Signal
<shirish> CrashCounter  InterpreterPath  ProcEnviron  Uname
<shirish> Date          ProblemType      ProcMaps     UserGroups
<shirish> sorry for the dump, but these are the files there
<pochu> shirish: what about Signal?
<pochu> and ProblemType
<ubotu> New bug: #103652 in wacom-tools (main) "cannot build wacom-kernel-source kernel modules" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103652
<ubotu> New bug: #103654 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashes when deleting file from ipod" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103654
<shirish> pochu: there are 16 files in there, there is signal file, want me to open it with gedit?
<shirish> very small files, Signal gives 11, while ProblemType gives crash
<shirish> pochu: while the coredump file is actually a 75 MB file, phew....
<ubotu> New bug: #96854 in kdenetwork (main) "kopete file transfer fail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96854
<pochu> ok, then it's a SigSegv
<pochu> shirish: bug 85798, bug 88607, bug 91649, look if any of them is like yours
<ubotu> Malone bug 85798 in python-defaults "[apport]  python crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_tree_view_remove_column()" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85798
<ubotu> Malone bug 88607 in exaile "[apport]  python crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_keymap_get_direction()" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88607
<ubotu> Malone bug 91649 in exaile "[apport]  exaile.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91649
<shirish> pochu: does pidof work for you, because here I tried it does not work with even mozilla-firefox or even firefox?
<ubotu> New bug: #103656 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with GError in draw_header()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103656
<ubotu> New bug: #103657 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-kde crashed with IndexError in sendData()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103657
<pochu> shirish: I don't know, and I can't check it now
<shirish> pochu: ok no issues, although my issues are still unresolved you have been lot of help
<shirish> pochu: the bug reports do look a lot similar
<pochu> shirish: if we could see your stacktrace, we would know if any of them is the same
<shirish> pochu: one thing I could do is upload the 7 mb file to rapidshare but then somebody would have to download it from there
<shirish> pochu: if you can do the debugging from your end then I will be more than happy to upload it
<pochu> shirish: if you do it, I can take a look
<shirish> pochu: cool is it ok if I subscribe you to the bug, it will take some time to upload it to rapidshare
<pochu> shirish: yeah, feel free :)
<shirish> pochu: ok thanx, I take it you are also known as pochu on launchpad?
<txwikinger> Hug Day today again ?
<pochu> shirish: yep
* pochu hugs txwikinger
<txwikinger> :)
* txwikinger meant more hugging bugs.. but there you go 
<pochu> txwikinger: yeah, I think today's Hug Day :)
<pochu> shirish: I'm off for a bit, ping me when you've uploaded it
<shirish> sure m8 will do
<shirish> pochu: although no idea why, but now the crash file size is something like 11 mb :(
<ubotu> New bug: #103658 in acpi-support (main) "S99acpi-support service never terminate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103658
<ubotu> New bug: #103659 in xfdesktop4 (main) "everything! broke" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103659
<ubotu> New bug: #103660 in xfce4-utils (main) "[apport]  xfrun4 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103660
<ubotu> New bug: #103661 in xfdesktop4 (main) "[apport]  xfdesktop crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103661
<ubotu> New bug: #103662 in thunar (main) "[apport]  thunar-tpa crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103662
<ubotu> New bug: #103664 in gksu (main) "Message in Feisty French version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103664
<ubotu> New bug: #103665 in kvm (universe) "kvm crashes on load (exception 13)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103665
<ubotu> New bug: #103666 in slune (universe) "[apport]  slune crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103666
<shirish> pochu: file uploaded to rapidshare at http://rapidshare.com/files/24592498/_usr_share_exaile_exaile.py.1000.crash.html
<ubotu> New bug: #103668 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103668
<ubotu> New bug: #97218 in mplayerplug-in (multiverse) "mplayerplug-in depends on mplayer explicitly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97218
<ubotu> New bug: #103672 in acpi-support (main) "Feisty breaks hibernate on Thinkpad X30" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103672
<ubotu> New bug: #103669 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in finishScreenDrawing()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103669
<ubotu> New bug: #103670 in rhythmbox (main) "[apport]  rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in itdb_get_mountpoint()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103670
<ubotu> New bug: #103673 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103673
<ubotu> New bug: #103674 in acpi-support (main) "Feisty breaks USB after resume on Thinkpad X30" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103674
<ubotu> New bug: #103667 in Ubuntu "unable to play .avi with media player in feisty" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103667
<ubotu> New bug: #103676 in compiz (main) "vmware fullscreen does not work with compiz" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103676
<ubotu> New bug: #103677 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu feisty: Failed to set xfermode with 2.6.20-14" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103677
<ubotu> New bug: #103678 in mythtv (multiverse) "[apport]  mythbackend crashed with SIGSEGV in QMapPrivate<QString, QString>::find()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103678
<pochu> shirish: looking
<shirish> pochu: thnx m8
<ubotu> New bug: #103679 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "1 minute hang at boot - [ata2: failed to recover som devices] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103679
<ubotu> New bug: #103680 in util-linux (main) "[hwclock]  full path for a command possibly uncommented in init script" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103680
<shirish> pochu: tell me when u have looked into it some
<ubotu> New bug: #103681 in smart (universe) "smartd needs to be enabled too many times" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103681
<ubotu> New bug: #103682 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in finishScreenDrawing()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103682
<pochu> shirish: apport-retrace fails to retrace it because there is no "Package" field :-/
<ubotu> New bug: #103683 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "USB drives not recognized in new kernel 2.6.20-9-generic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103683
<ubotu> New bug: #103684 in Ubuntu "NetworkManager with rtl8187 crashes usb/hal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103684
<ubotu> New bug: #103685 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103685
<ubotu> New bug: #103686 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in v_g_table()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103686
<pochu> shirish: sorry, I'm out of ideas :(
<ubotu> New bug: #103690 in ndiswrapper (main) "Ndiswrapper can't connect to WPA network using 2.6.20-14-generic on amd64 (feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103690
<ubotu> New bug: #103691 in Ubuntu "av5100 module broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103691
<ubotu> New bug: #103692 in xt (universe) "xtraceroute crashes each time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103692
<ubotu> New bug: #103693 in Ubuntu "Wifi is turned off after each restart of Kubuntu using ndiswrapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103693
<ubotu> New bug: #103697 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103697
<ubotu> New bug: #103696 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "System fails to boot with 2.6.20-14" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103696
<ubotu> New bug: #103698 in Ubuntu "suspend does not sleep" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103698
<ubotu> New bug: #103699 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Sound disappearing with Intel HDA AD1986A on 2.6.20-14-generic " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103699
<ubotu> New bug: #103700 in mantis (universe) "package mantis fails to be correctly installed or even then removed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103700
<ubotu> New bug: #103701 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice 2.2 crashes when I try to save an .odt file (Ubuntu feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103701
<ubotu> New bug: #103702 in Ubuntu "Cube not available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103702
<ubotu> New bug: #103703 in Ubuntu "typo in partitial upgrade window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103703
<ubotu> New bug: #103704 in Ubuntu "empty categories in alacarte (menu editor)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103704
<ubotu> New bug: #103705 in sl-modem (multiverse) "Not build on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103705
<ubotu> New bug: #103706 in kdenetwork (main) "krfb crashes after connecting with realvnc viewer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103706
<ubotu> New bug: #103707 in Ubuntu "Gnome crashes when switching to second Desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103707
<ubotu> New bug: #103708 in samba (main) "when setting up a simple file share, the samba server has no password set, and you are unable to access the share from a windows machiene." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103708
<ubotu> New bug: #103709 in sensors-applet (universe) "[apport]  sensors-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in panel_applet_gconf_get_int()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103709
<ubotu> New bug: #103710 in Ubuntu ""okay" button in restart window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103710
<ubotu> New bug: #103711 in jack-audio-connection-kit (universe) "[apport]  jackd crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_join()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103711
<ubotu> New bug: #103712 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with GError in draw_header()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103712
<ubotu> New bug: #103713 in xchat-gnome (main) "[apport]  xchat-gnome crashed with SIGSEGV in server_fill_her_up()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103713
<ubotu> New bug: #103714 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "linux-headers-2.6.20-14: "include/linux/mmc/protocol.h" missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103714
<ubotu> New bug: #103715 in gftp (main) "[apport]  gftp-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_ctree_node_set_text()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103715
<ubotu> New bug: #103716 in twisted (main) "[apport]  twistd crashed with OperationalError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103716
<ubotu> New bug: #103717 in update-manager (main) "update-manager crashes after the update reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103717
<ubotu> New bug: #103718 in mplayerplug-in (multiverse) "mozilla-mplayer french translation has errors and fuzzy strings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103718
<ubotu> New bug: #103720 in f-spot (main) "f-spot fails to import images with a space in there name" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103720
<ubotu> New bug: #103719 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Won't return from suspend on emachines M6810" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103719
<ubotu> New bug: #103721 in kdepim (main) "kpilot usb device name through libusb or symlink?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103721
<ubotu> New bug: #103722 in specto (universe) "specto crashes when monitoring file changes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103722
<ubotu> New bug: #103723 in thin-client-manager (main) ""execute button" = alt+F2 menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103723
<ubotu> New bug: #103724 in Ubuntu "liferea crash when i clicking an video link (mpg,ogg, etc..)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103724
<ubotu> New bug: #103726 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103726
<ubotu> New bug: #103727 in tunapie (universe) "wrong architecture for binary package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103727
<ubotu> New bug: #103728 in synaptic (main) "mistakes in the Finnish translation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103728
<ubotu> New bug: #103729 in linux-meta (main) "kernel crashes on lvremove" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103729
<ubotu> New bug: #103730 in amarok (main) "amarok can't disconnect ipod on gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103730
<alleyoopster> hi, I wanted to check if there is a kernel related bug with feisty which can cause cdrom not to be seen. There are some boot errors msg with ata2 and Buffer I/O errors. thanks
<kivio> hi
<ubotu> New bug: #103732 in Ubuntu "USB Hubs turn on and off" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103732
<kivio> after updating xorg some days ago wine crashes my x server
<kivio> this is 100% reproducable
<kivio> is this a known issue?
<ubotu> New bug: #103733 in xchat-gnome (main) "[apport]  xchat-gnome crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_ref()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103733
<ubotu> New bug: #103734 in gnome-utils (main) "[apport]  gnome-screenshot crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slist_foreach()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103734
<ubotu> New bug: #103735 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  package openoffice.org-draw failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103735
<ubotu> New bug: #103736 in xserver-xgl (universe) "[apport]  Xgl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103736
<ubotu> New bug: #103737 in serpentine (main) "[apport]  serpentine crashed with RuntimeError: called outside of a mainloop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103737
<ubotu> New bug: #103738 in Ubuntu "Timezone error in 7.04 beta installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103738
<ubotu> New bug: #103739 in Ubuntu "drive unmount status partially out of screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103739
<ubotu> New bug: #103740 in Ubuntu "drive unmount status partially out of screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103740
<pochu> Little noob question :) How can I assing a temporary variable in the terminal?
<ubotu> New bug: #103741 in vlc (universe) "[apport]  vlc crashed with SIGSEGV in wxBaseArrayPtrVoid::Insert()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103741
<ubotu> New bug: #103742 in Ubuntu "IDE-hdd detected as SCSI" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103742
<ubotu> New bug: #103743 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XCloseDisplay()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103743
<ubotu> New bug: #103744 in Ubuntu "[apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with GError in draw_header()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103744
<pochu> I've found it :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #103746 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Problem with other apps running (screensaver interupt)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103746
<ubotu> New bug: #103748 in xserver-xgl (universe) "[apport]  Xgl crashed with SIGSEGV using FSPOT fullscreen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103748
<alleyoopster> the ata bug I was searching for turns out to be a bug in the kernel. http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=8244
<ubotu> New bug: #103745 in Ubuntu "Konqueror unable to open .desktop web links" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103745
<ubotu> New bug: #103747 in metacity (main) "metacity (ubuntu) + xcompmgr : issue with XShapeCombineRectangles" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103747
<ubotu> New bug: #103750 in amarok (main) "amarok crashes when i save the session and let it open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103750
<ubotu> New bug: #103752 in Ubuntu "Closing System Info" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103752
<ubotu> New bug: #103754 in Ubuntu "[apport]  yelp crashed with SIGSEGV in server_get_url_list()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103754
<ubotu> New bug: #103755 in Ubuntu "Installation crash/halt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103755
<ubotu> New bug: #103753 in update-manager (main) "Update manager stalls at ""preparing to configure libdecoration0"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103753
<ubotu> New bug: #103756 in totem (main) "Editing names of mp3 on nautilus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103756
<ubotu> New bug: #103758 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103758
<ubotu> New bug: #103759 in vbetool (main) "ubuntu wouldnt come back from suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103759
<ubotu> New bug: #103760 in aptoncd (universe) "[apport]  aptoncd.py crashed with UnboundLocalError in createAptOnCD()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103760
<ubotu> New bug: #103762 in Ubuntu "Restricted Modules Not Updated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103762
<ubotu> New bug: #103763 in freej (universe) "[apport]  freej crashed with SIGSEGV in FT_Done_Face()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103763
<ubotu> New bug: #103764 in dvdauthor (universe) "dvdwizard crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103764
<ubotu> New bug: #103767 in gnome-panel (main) "wish: clock applet widget will be shown when mouse move over the panel applet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103767
<ubotu> New bug: #103770 in dmraid (universe) "dmraid 4th disk problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103770
<ubotu> New bug: #103768 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "softmac and network-manager cite unreconcilable differences" [Critical,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103768
<ubotu> New bug: #103771 in Ubuntu "ubuntu start up slower..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103771
<ubotu> New bug: #103772 in pykaraoke (universe) "[apport]  pykaraoke crashed with AttributeError in colourUpdateMs()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103772
<ubotu> New bug: #103774 in kde4base (universe) "[apport]  ksmserver crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103774
<ubotu> New bug: #103773 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu / Ubuntu does not boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103773
<ubotu> New bug: #103775 in mythtv (multiverse) "[apport]  mythfrontend.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103775
<ubotu> New bug: #103776 in xsane (main) "[apport]  xsane crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103776
<ubotu> New bug: #103778 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103778
<ubotu> New bug: #103779 in xubuntu-meta (main) "Xubuntu install failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103779
<ubotu> New bug: #103780 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "IDE drive hangs boot for ~2 minutes after 2.6.20-13=>2.6.20-14" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103780
<ubotu> New bug: #103782 in gnome-panel (main) "Losing panel when switching Desktops" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103782
<ubotu> New bug: #103783 in Ubuntu "dpkg hangs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103783
<ubotu> New bug: #103784 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes when trying to open Down Them All extension" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103784
<ubotu> New bug: #103785 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in wnck_workspace_get_width()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103785
<ubotu> New bug: #103781 in network-manager (main) "[Feisty]  Network Manager can't associate WEP even right passphrase is given" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103781
<ubotu> New bug: #103786 in meta-kde (main) "appl. KUICKSHOW crashes signal 11 (sigsev) bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103786
<ubotu> New bug: #103787 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile.py crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_tree_view_remove_column()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103787
<ubotu> New bug: #103788 in gnome-panel (main) "on spanish install, when adding desktops to tray, desktop 1 name remains in english" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103788
<ubotu> New bug: #103789 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103789
<ubotu> New bug: #103790 in Ubuntu "external USB HDD canno't unmout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103790
<ubotu> New bug: #103791 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  pcsx2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103791
<ubotu> New bug: #103792 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Sound fails when changing the volume of snd_hda_intel (OK in 2.6.20-13)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103792
<ubotu> New bug: #103793 in gnome-utils (main) "[apport]  gnome-system-log crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_id_set_data_full()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103793
<ubotu> New bug: #103794 in parted (main) "Cannot have overlapping partitions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103794
<ubotu> New bug: #103795 in Ubuntu "x-button doesn't close windows any more" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103795
<ubotu> New bug: #103796 in audacity (universe) "[apport]  audacity crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103796
<ubotu> New bug: #103797 in monodevelop (universe) "[apport]  MonoDevelop.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103797
<ubotu> New bug: #103798 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim-url-handler crashed with Error in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103798
<ubotu> New bug: #103799 in hwdb-client (main) "Crash during nework test" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103799
<ubotu> New bug: #103800 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with GError in draw_header()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103800
<ubotu> New bug: #103801 in Ubuntu "no power management, laptop dies when out of power" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103801
<ubotu> New bug: #103802 in nautilus-share (universe) "Lack of documentation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103802
<ubotu> New bug: #103803 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "feisty - gnome - where did the bug reporting entry in system (on panel) go" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103803
<ubotu> New bug: #103804 in knetworkmanager (main) "NetworkManager does not show an icon on KDE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103804
<ubotu> New bug: #103805 in firefox (main) "Very Slow Secure Websites" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103805
<ubotu> New bug: #103806 in Ubuntu "It is impossible to install ATI drivers, and to activate desktop effects in 7,04 on my iMac Core Duo" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103806
<ubotu> New bug: #103807 in Ubuntu "HP  TC4400 Tablet PC Setting sensors limits Fails at boot up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103807
<ubotu> New bug: #103808 in compiz (main) "After activating desktop effects, windows get "squeezed" and stop responding" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103808
<ubotu> New bug: #103809 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103809
<ubotu> New bug: #103810 in Ubuntu "Firefox crashes with restart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103810
<ubotu> New bug: #103811 in rdesktop (main) "[apport]  rdesktop crashed with SIGSEGV in XPutImage()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103811
<dudicus> anyone alive? I can't seem to find the link to the chroot webpage
<dudicus> that is the page that tells me how to create a chroot for say dapper when I am running feisty
<micahcowan> look for pbuilder, I think
<micahcowan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<dudicus> sweetness
<ubotu> New bug: #103812 in vym (universe) "Doesn't See network printers installed on system." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103812
<ubotu> New bug: #103814 in Ubuntu "Acer Aspire 2100, keyboard dead on suspend resume." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103814
<ubotu> New bug: #103815 in Ubuntu "Canon MP130: Memory card reader "seen" as hard disk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103815
<Zennor> 103810 seems not to be a bug, to my mind it's quite common, so can I write that this behaviour is known?
<cypher1> bug 103810
<ubotu> Malone bug 103810 in Ubuntu "Firefox crashes with restart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103810
<ubotu> New bug: #103817 in Ubuntu "Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/d/drive/drivel_2.0.2-Subuntu1_i386.deb" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103817
<ubotu> New bug: #103818 in ttf-arphic-ukai (main) "fatal crash during dist-upgrade (edgy->feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103818
<ubotu> New bug: #103819 in console-setup (main) "post-install script of console-setup returned 20" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103819
<ubotu> New bug: #103820 in rhythmbox (main) "[apport]  rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103820
<ubotu> New bug: #103821 in tracker (universe) "[apport]  tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103821
<ubotu> New bug: #103822 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-cups-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in g_signal_emit_valist()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103822
<ubotu> New bug: #103823 in network-manager (main) "[apport]  NetworkManager crashed with signal 5 in main()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103823
<ubotu> New bug: #103824 in hwdb-client (main) "Ubuntu hardware database crash - Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103824
<ubotu> New bug: #103826 in Ubuntu "pc freeze after inserting root password" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103826
<ubotu> New bug: #103827 in boson (universe) "[apport]  boson crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103827
<dudicus> gt
<ubotu> New bug: #103825 in Ubuntu "foomatic-filters freezing Feisty current net install at 18%" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103825
<ubotu> New bug: #103828 in Ubuntu "[needs packaging]  Simple Invoices" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103828
<ubotu> New bug: #103688 in liferea (main) "liferea crashes - ** ERROR **: file itemlist.c: line 172 (itemlist_load): assertion failed: (NULL != itemSet)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103688
<ubotu> New bug: #103830 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103830
<nrg88> hi guys
<nrg88> i've fixed a bug
<nrg88> how do i make a diff file?
<nrg88> i want to post the patch and the deb file
<nrg88> so it can be tested, and so on
<nrg88> it's the 1st time i do this
<nrg88> can someone help me in releasing the patch?
<ubotu> New bug: #103832 in tracker (universe) "[apport]  tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103832
<ubotu> New bug: #103831 in hal (main) "Nokia 5300 FDI" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103831
<nrg88> or is there a howto about it?
<nrg88> anyone active here? :?
<ubotu> New bug: #103833 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103833
<ubotu> New bug: #103834 in apport (main) "[apport]  package_hook crashed with ValueError in _get_field()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103834
<micahcowan> hey nrg
<micahcowan> hey nrg88
<nrg88> hi
<nrg88> i've downloaded the source of kubuntu-default-settings
<nrg88> cause i wanted to fix this bug that stopped you from installing a package which had spaces in it's path
<nrg88> i've modified 2 files
<nrg88> now i want to create a diff ile
<nrg88> and a deb file, so it can be tested
<nrg88> and later on approved
<nrg88> do you know anything about diff files micahcowan?
<micahcowan> You'll get the most help in #ubuntu-motu; why don't you ask over there (I'm in there, too: I'd just prefer that any answers I give you get the benefit of peer review ;) )
<nrg88> pl
<nrg88> ok
<nrg88> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #103835 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103835
<ubotu> New bug: #103836 in hwdb-client (main) "device database se cierra inesperadamente" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103836
<ubotu> New bug: #103837 in hwdb-client (main) "device database se cierra inesperadamente" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103837
<ubotu> New bug: #103838 in firefox (main) "firefox with gmx-mail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103838
<ferronica> The application that crashed is not known to bug-buddy, therefore the bug report can not be sent to the GNOME Bugzilla.  Please save the bug to a text file and report it to the appropriate bug tracker for this application.
<ubotu> New bug: #103839 in totem (main) "totem crashes entire machine, leaves black screen with garbage." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103839
<ubotu> New bug: #103840 in ubuntu-meta (main) "tleds won't install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103840
<ferronica> any help
<ferronica> The application that crashed is not known to bug-buddy, therefore the bug report can not be sent to the GNOME Bugzilla.  Please save the bug to a text file and report it to the appropriate bug tracker for this application.
<bdmurray> which version of Ubuntu?
<ubotu> New bug: #103841 in Ubuntu "Problrma com o GDM" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103841
<ubotu> New bug: #103842 in pbnj (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync pbnj (2.04-4) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103842
<ferronica> bdmurray: ubutnu 6.10 edgy
<ferronica> bdmurray: any idea what happend
<ferronica> bdmurray: ?
<bdmurray> ferronica: not particularly do you have apport installed?
<ferronica> bdmurray: what apport??
<ferronica> bdmurray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14250/
<ferronica> bdmurray: check this
<ferronica> bdmurray: report generated.
<gnomefreak> https://launchpad.net/  file the bug at this link. any other questions please join # ubuntu and ask
<ubotu> New bug: #103843 in graphicsmagick (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync graphicsmagick (1.1.7-14) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103843
<bdmurray> apport - automatically generate crash reports for debugging
<ferronica> bdmurray: ?
<ferronica> bdmurray: its generated crash report i think that i pasted
<gnomefreak> ferronica: file the bug at the link i gave you and someone will look at it when they get a chance.
<bdmurray> apport should help you automatically report the crash also
<ubotu> New bug: #103844 in jikes (universe) "jikes-gij not installable due to libgcj" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103844
<ubotu> New bug: #103845 in gnome-mount (main) "Gnome doesn't auto mount my SD memory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103845
<ubotu> New bug: #103846 in network-manager (main) "nm-applet does not retain settings over reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103846
<ubotu> New bug: #103847 in thunar (main) "wrong path for help in Thunar-settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103847
<ubotu> New bug: #103848 in firefox (main) "OS_ARCH!=Linux " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103848
<ubotu> New bug: #103849 in Ubuntu "boot problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103849
<ubotu> New bug: #103850 in telepathy-butterfly (universe) "[apport]  telepathy-butterfly crashed with AssertionError in send()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103850
<ubotu> New bug: #103851 in Ubuntu "artem pcmcia card no function at startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103851
<ubotu> New bug: #103852 in gnome-applets (main) "[apport]  cpufreq-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in _start()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103852
<ubotu> New bug: #103853 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with GError in draw_header()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103853
<ubotu> New bug: #103854 in samba (main) "when you add a shared folder the window you are presented with is to narrow to fit its contents." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103854
<ubotu> New bug: #103855 in Ubuntu "[apport]  guidance-power-manager.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103855
<ubotu> New bug: #103856 in electricsheep (universe) "electricsheep has wrong resolution in gnome-screensaver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103856
<Xk2c> hello
<Xk2c> i have a question about bug handling
<Xk2c> hwdb has crashed here
<Xk2c> aport took me to launchpad
<Xk2c> and there i saw under "Your bug may have already been reported" there a lot of just the same bugs
<Xk2c> should i now set them to "confirmed" ?
<Xk2c> should these be duplicates?
<ubotu> New bug: #103857 in hardinfo (universe) "hardinfo crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103857
<micahcowan> Not everything launchpad suggests as duplicates necessarily are: it means for you to check through that list to see if you find any. If you do, then confirm it. :)
<Xk2c> e.g.
<Xk2c> 102061  	 [apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with GError in draw_header()
<Xk2c> 102874  	 [apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with GError in draw_header()
<Xk2c> 103524  	 [apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with GError in draw_header()"
<Xk2c> and sooo on
<Xk2c> at least there 10 only in the overvie
<Xk2c> w
<micahcowan> Xk2c, is that also what you were reporting?
<Xk2c> jap
<ubotu> New bug: #103858 in netmon-applet (universe) "Wrong Category for netmon-applet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103858
<ubotu> New bug: #103859 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "[apport]  gnome-vfs-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103859
<Xk2c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hwdb-client/+bug/102061
<ubotu> Malone bug 102061 in hwdb-client "[apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with GError in draw_header()" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<Xk2c> this one is the same
<Xk2c> and already "confirmed"
<micahcowan> Probably pick one with the most info (or else an arbitrary one) and mark  the rest as dupes.
<Xk2c> ic
<Xk2c> ok
<Xk2c> will do
<micahcowan> Or the one already confirmed... :)
<Xk2c> thanks for the info
<Xk2c> :)
<Xk2c> cya
<ubotu> New bug: #103860 in gtkpod-aac (multiverse) "Crashed when iPod directory was changed." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103860
<ubotu> New bug: #103861 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103861
<danohuiginn> is bug importance relative to the package, or to ubuntu as a whole?
<danohuiginn> i.e. should a major bug in a little-used package be set to important?
* danohuiginn rereads the wiki page, finds it's answered there. sorry for noise
<ubotu> New bug: #103863 in apport (main) "does not intercept crashes of some daemons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103863
<unfo> hi all, I have filed 20 or so ubuntu bugs but I am not a ubuntu developer or anything.  How do I forward a bug in emacs-snapshot to the upstream bugs mailing list?
<ubotu> New bug: #103864 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::Dispatcher::terminate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103864
<ubotu> New bug: #103865 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kicker crashed with SIGSEGV in TaskContainer::updateKickerTip()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103865
<ubotu> New bug: #103866 in lvm2 (main) "LVM no longer works" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103866
<unfo> (Emacs does not have their own bugtracker AFAIK.  They use a bugs mailing list.)
<ubotu> New bug: #103867 in gaim (main) "gaim crashes  while multiple messages are received" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103867
<ubotu> New bug: #103868 in hplip (main) "Always prints to A4 paper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103868
<bdmurray> unfo: without a bugtracker there isn't a way to link to upstreams bug so it'll take manual work on your part
<unfo> bdmurray: what is the work involved?
<unfo> how do i forward a bug upstream to a mailing list so that list members can click "Reply to All" and replies will get into launchpad?
<bdmurray> finding out if it is has already been reported, finding out if upstream requires any special information, mailing the mailing list about the bug and updating bug report in lp with whatever you find out
<bdmurray> not sure about having their replies going to lp
<unfo> all : how do i forward a bug upstream to a mailing list so that list members can click "Reply to All" and replies will get into launchpad?
<bdmurray> they may not want their replies to go into lp
<unfo> bdmurray: i'll search the upstream mailing list archives at gmane.org to see if it was reported already.
<unfo> bdmurray: why not?
<bdmurray> I don't know they just might prefer that it didn't show up in lp
<unfo> bdmurray: do you know of any case, ever, in the past, where upstream didn't want their replies to go to lp?  Note that the emacs-pretest-bug mailing list is publically archived.
<bdmurray> unfo: no, not personally
<unfo> bdmurray: ok.  So since it's publicly archived, i'll assume they don't mind unless they tell me otherwise; makes sense?
<ubotu> New bug: #103869 in Ubuntu "[apport]  gnome-dictionary crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103869
<bdmurray> I'd ask first
<unfo> bdmurray: ok; how about this: I warn them their replies will be archived, and tell them to remove lp from the CC field if they don't want that?
<bdmurray> seems fair
<ubotu> New bug: #103871 in hplip (main) "[apport]  hpssd.py crashed with IOError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103871
<ubotu> New bug: #103872 in ifupdown (main) "Don't bring up the virtual interfaces like eth0:1 during Feisty boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103872
<ubotu> New bug: #103873 in iceauth (main) "[apport]  iceauth crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103873
<unfo> all : how do i forward a bug upstream to a mailing list so that list members can click "Reply to All" and replies will get into launchpad?
<ubotu> New bug: #103875 in totem (main) "totem mozillaplug doesn't play and/or crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103875
<ubotu> New bug: #103876 in Ubuntu "[feisty beta]  shutdown is incomplete" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103876
<ubotu> New bug: #103877 in evolution (main) "Crash on start-up (libevolution-calendar.so)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103877
<ubotu> New bug: #103878 in system-config-printer (main) "[apport]  system-config-printer.py crashed with SIGSEGV in free() //trying to print test page on my Canon i560 " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103878
<ubotu> New bug: #103879 in beryl-core (universe) "deselected title bar, maximized home, 1440x900@60hz" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103879
<ubotu> New bug: #103880 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed when opening a new tab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103880
<ubotu> New bug: #103881 in apt (main) "apt-get remove does not actually require a "Y" to remove packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103881
<ubotu> New bug: #103882 in human-icon-theme (main) "human-icon-theme missing gtk-stock-no" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103882
<ubotu> New bug: #103883 in Ubuntu "[feisty beta]  energy saving modes don't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103883
<ubotu> New bug: #103885 in jigdo (universe) "[apport]  jigdo-file crashed with signal 25 in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103885
<ubotu> New bug: #103887 in firefox (main) "Crash on flash website" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103887
<ubotu> New bug: #103884 in Ubuntu "Weird Colors on Nividia second DVI" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103884
<ubotu> New bug: #103888 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in xmlNextChar()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103888
<ubotu> New bug: #103889 in Ubuntu "[feisty beta]  keyboard shortcuts problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103889
<ubotu> New bug: #103890 in Ubuntu "[feisty beta]  screen brightness problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103890
<ubotu> New bug: #103891 in coreutils (main) "[apport]  stty crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103891
<ubotu> New bug: #103892 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with GError in draw_header()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103892
<ubotu> New bug: #103893 in alacarte (main) "[apport]  alacarte crashed with IOError in on_edit_properties_activate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103893
<ubotu> New bug: #103894 in alsa-utils (main) "alsamixer doesn't save IEC958 Optical Raw state" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103894
<ubotu> New bug: #103895 in gimp (main) "Gimp closes unexpectedly " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103895
<ubotu> New bug: #103896 in evolution (main) "Poor print formatting in Evolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103896
<Amaranth> can someone change the importance of bug 97460 to as high as you can go? :)
<ubotu> Malone bug 97460 in update-notifier "on upgrade files in $HOME are owned by root so alacarte dies" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97460
<bdmurray> It looks like someone was looking for steps to reproduce the bug
<Amaranth> bdmurray: I can give you steps to reproduce: upgrade from edgy to feisty
<Amaranth> i haven't tried it but i've had about 20 of these bugs filed against alacarte and they're all upgraders
<bdmurray> update-manager keeps logs in /var/log/dist-upgrade has anybody submitted those?
<stgraber> someone should try with a fresh edgy then do the upgrade and check
<bdmurray> I'm looking at an Edgy system I upgraded now
<ubotu> New bug: #103898 in Ubuntu "Feisty randomly fails to boot and BusyBox shell started" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103898
<ubotu> New bug: #103899 in Ubuntu "swap partition is not used" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103899
<ubotu> New bug: #103900 in gaim (main) "gaim crashes reported the valdgrim log" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103900
<ubotu> New bug: #103901 in xfdesktop4 (main) "logout/in required to make desktop icons appear (xubuntu feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103901
<ubotu> New bug: #103903 in ieee80211 (universe) "Intel wi-fi does not work in my Feisty beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103903
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-04-07
<bdmurray> hmm, I was too slow I guess
<bdmurray> but couldn't firm that bug
<bdmurray> confirm even
<ubotu> New bug: #103906 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[apport]  mozilla-thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103906
<ubotu> New bug: #103908 in hardinfo (universe) "crash in "devices" all sections." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103908
<ubotu> New bug: #103909 in update-manager (main) "update-manager problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103909
<ubotu> New bug: #103910 in sonata (universe) "[apport]  sonata crashed with UnboundLocalError in on_drag_drop()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103910
<ubotu> New bug: #103911 in update-manager (main) "Feisty: dbus error message executing update-manager from shell" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103911
<ubotu> New bug: #103912 in xsane (main) "xsane crash on hp psc 1300 " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103912
<ubotu> New bug: #103917 in python-apt (main) "Has lost "Main server" and "Server for" translations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103917
<ubotu> New bug: #103918 in vlc (universe) "[apport]  vlc crashed with SIGSEGV in vcdinfo_get_track_size()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103918
<ubotu> New bug: #103919 in beagle (main) "[apport]  BuildIndex.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103919
<ubotu> New bug: #103921 in xchat-gnome (main) "[apport]  xchat-gnome crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103921
<ubotu> New bug: #103922 in vlc (universe) "VLC shutdown while playing audio playlist" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103922
<ubotu> New bug: #103927 in gedit (main) "[apport]  gedit crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103927
<ubotu> New bug: #103925 in ubiquity (main) "The last button "Install" is not translated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103925
<ubotu> New bug: #103926 in wengophone (universe) "[apport]  qtwengophone crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103926
<ubotu> New bug: #103928 in wengophone (universe) "[apport]  qtwengophone crashed with SIGSEGV in Connect::disconnect()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103928
<ubotu> New bug: #103929 in bash (main) "Bash prompt string looks for xterm-color, gnome terminal identifies as xterm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103929
<ubotu> New bug: #103930 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed on saving a file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103930
<ubotu> New bug: #103931 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox crash while using frappr" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103931
<ubotu> New bug: #103932 in gnome-games (main) "mines-kubuntu feisty-minefield background doesn't darken." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103932
<ubotu> New bug: #103933 in ubuntu-restricted-extras (multiverse) "Java install via Add/Remove crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103933
<ubotu> New bug: #103934 in xsp (universe) "mono-xsp2 init script is not POSIX compliant" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103934
<ubotu> New bug: #103935 in Ubuntu "Network Monitor doesn't show network activity after suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103935
<ubotu> New bug: #103937 in vino (main) "[apport]  vino-server crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_prepare()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103937
<ubotu> New bug: #103938 in scim (main) "[apport]  scim-launcher crashed with signal 7 in X11FrontEnd::run()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103938
<ubotu> New bug: #103939 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashes while installing to external hd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103939
<ubotu> New bug: #103940 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103940
<ubotu> New bug: #103943 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-checkreports crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103943
<ubotu> New bug: #103947 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with GError in draw_header()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103947
<ubotu> New bug: #103949 in swfdec0.3 (universe) "swfdec crashed while accessing autodesk.com homepage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103949
<ubotu> New bug: #103950 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  soffice.bin crashed with SIGFPE in SalDisplay::Init()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103950
<ubotu> New bug: #103951 in xserver-xgl (universe) "crashed durring firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103951
<ubotu> New bug: #103952 in powertweak (universe) "[apport]  powertweakd crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103952
<ubotu> New bug: #103953 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__VOID()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103953
<ubotu> New bug: #103954 in Ubuntu "Network Manager generates error in terminal after connecting to wireless network" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103954
<ubotu> New bug: #103955 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103955
<ubotu> New bug: #103956 in webboard (universe) "[apport]  webboard-applet crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103956
<ubotu> New bug: #103957 in xchat-gnome (main) "[apport]  xchat-gnome crashed with SIGSEGV in pango_attr_list_unref()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103957
<ubotu> New bug: #103959 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc() while idle" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103959
<ubotu> New bug: #103958 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with GError in draw_header()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103958
<ubotu> New bug: #103960 in Ubuntu "System->Admin->Networking Change hostname trashes hosts file " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103960
<ubotu> New bug: #103961 in hplip (main) "[feisty beta]  hplib printer toolbox tab print control last line only half visible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103961
<ubotu> New bug: #103962 in tinyerp-client (universe) "[apport]  tinyerp-client.py crashed with rpc_exception in rpc_exec_auth()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103962
<ubotu> New bug: #103963 in alacarte (main) "[apport]  alacarte crashed with AttributeError in split()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103963
<ubotu> New bug: #103966 in Ubuntu "Time display doesn't automatically update after time zone change" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103966
<ubotu> New bug: #103967 in avida (universe) "avida crash from advanced config" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103967
<ubotu> New bug: #103968 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103968
<ubotu> New bug: #103969 in Ubuntu "7.04beta LiveCD failed to boot on Gateway CX210X TabletPC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103969
<ubotu> New bug: #103970 in Ubuntu "X server crash when opening .ogg in Totem(?) Firefox plugin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103970
<ubotu> New bug: #103972 in Ubuntu "Konqueror audio preview doesnt work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103972
<CarlFK> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14330  can someone A) read the 3 lines of instructions and tell me if they make sense. B) do it and tell me if it behaves as described.
<ubotu> New bug: #103973 in audacity (universe) "audacity not installable in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103973
<ubotu> New bug: #103974 in human-icon-theme (main) "dialog-warning is blurry and pixelated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103974
<ubotu> New bug: #103975 in xscreensaver (main) "[apport]  bumps crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103975
<ubotu> New bug: #103976 in gaim-xmms-remote (universe) "gaim-xmms-remote dependency problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103976
<ubotu> New bug: #103978 in telepathy-gabble (universe) "Crash on connection (avatar related)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103978
<ubotu> New bug: #103977 in debian-installer-utils (main) "feisty alt install in qemu loops, edgy doesn't" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103977
<ubotu> New bug: #103979 in Ubuntu "pick a bunch of stuff to feisty install = error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103979
<ubotu> New bug: #103980 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103980
<ubotu> New bug: #103981 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice crashes after upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103981
<shirish> can anybody help with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hwdb-client/+bug/102061
<ubotu> Malone bug 102061 in hwdb-client "[apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with GError in draw_header()" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<shirish> I am trying to see how I can get stack trace as joel garke was able to do in the terminal
<Fujitsu> shirish: Open up a terminal and run hwdb-gui
<ubotu> New bug: #103982 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird no auto update localhost" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103982
<ubotu> New bug: #103983 in rss-glx (main) "[apport]  sundancer2 crashed with SIGILL in _mesa_x86_64_transform_points4_2d_no_rot()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103983
<shirish> Fujitsu: thanx was searching for what the appropriate command is
<shirish> Fujitsu: I am trying to establish the version of hwdb-gui by giving apt-cache hwdb-gui as well as hwdb-client but nothing gives
<ubotu> New bug: #103985 in gnome-blog (universe) "[apport]  gnome-blog-poster crashed with TypeError in getBlogList()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103985
<ubotu> New bug: #103984 in vlc (universe) "VLC just quit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103984
<ubotu> New bug: #103986 in base-files (main) "Update inputrc config and bash config" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103986
<ubotu> New bug: #103987 in Ubuntu "Black Screen on Load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103987
<ubotu> New bug: #103988 in ubiquity (main) "[apport]  ubiquity crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103988
<ubotu> New bug: #103989 in alacarte (main) "Alacarte fails on menu edit due to permissions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103989
<ubotu> New bug: #103990 in usplash (main) "[apport]  usplash crashed with SIGSEGV in memset() (dup-of: 102251)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103990
<ubotu> New bug: #103991 in gnome-session (main) "[apport]  gnome-session crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103991
<ubotu> New bug: #103992 in libapache2-mod-geoip (universe) "libapache2-mod-geoip cannot be loaded because "API module structure `geoip_module' in file /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_geoip.so is garbled" " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103992
<ubotu> New bug: #103993 in hwdb-client (main) "device database collector crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103993
<ubotu> New bug: #103994 in banshee (universe) "Banshee unable to correctly sort via Album title" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103994
<ubotu> New bug: #103995 in firefox (main) "firefox sent a error message after I had just closed it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103995
<ubotu> New bug: #103996 in sonata (universe) "[apport]  sonata crashed with AttributeError in trayaction()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103996
<ubotu> New bug: #103998 in firefox (main) "crash en ouvrant une session de firefox sur hotmail.com (dup-of: 103997)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103998
<ubotu> New bug: #103999 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103999
<Admiral_Chicago> anyone around to test somethingfor bughelper.
* Admiral_Chicago wants his linux machine back...
<Admiral_Chicago> whats the output of: bughelper -p firefox "MASTER" "This bug is a master report for Firefox"
<ubotu> New bug: #104000 in balazar (universe) "When I try to start a new game, Balazar says: Error: <type 'exceptions.TypeError'> (Exceptions must be strings, classes, or instances, not GLError)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104000
<ubotu> New bug: #104002 in netbase (main) "system waits for network to come up too long; needs to convert "auto" to "allow-hotplug"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104002
<ubotu> New bug: #104001 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed when I exited a Java game." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104001
<ubotu> New bug: #104003 in Ubuntu "DViCO FusionHDTV DVB-T Plus fails to register with any 2.6.20.x kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104003
<ubotu> New bug: #104004 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104004
<ubotu> New bug: #104005 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in wnck_workspace_get_width()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104005
<ubotu> New bug: #104006 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104006
<ubotu> New bug: #104007 in grub-installer (main) "grub-install fails on installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104007
<ubotu> New bug: #104008 in wpasupplicant (main) "[apport]  wpa_supplicant crashed with SIGSEGV in wait()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104008
<ubotu> New bug: #104009 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "linux-image 2.6.20-14 halts during boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104009
<ubotu> New bug: #104010 in Ubuntu "My printer doesn't print!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104010
<ubotu> New bug: #104011 in Ubuntu "Edgy install fails due to freeze / lockup during reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104011
<ubotu> New bug: #104012 in apt (main) "[apport]  apt-cache crashed with SIGSEGV in __gnu_cxx::__exchange_and_add()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104012
<ubotu> New bug: #104013 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "System monitor: Resources displays 99% to 100% cpu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104013
<ubotu> New bug: #104014 in xfdesktop4 (main) "[apport]  xfdesktop crashed with SIGSEGV in _gdk_events_queue()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104014
<ubotu> New bug: #104015 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed when getting out of hibernation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104015
<ubotu> New bug: #104016 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with GError in draw_header()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104016
<ubotu> New bug: #104017 in gnash (universe) "[apport]  gnash crashed with SIGSEGV in gnash::SWF::SWFHandlers::ActionCallMethod()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104017
<ubotu> New bug: #104018 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104018
<ubotu> New bug: #104019 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104019
<ubotu> New bug: #104020 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104020
<ubotu> New bug: #104021 in Ubuntu "Initramfs-tools corrupt after installation of usplash-ubuntu-theme." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104021
<ubotu> New bug: #104022 in hubackup (universe) "[apport]  hurestore crashed with AttributeError in updateDeviceLists()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104022
<ubotu> New bug: #104023 in acpid (main) "S10acpid fails booting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104023
<ubotu> New bug: #104025 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV in pkgCache::VerIterator::Downloadable()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104025
<ubotu> New bug: #104026 in Ubuntu "network startup is very slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104026
<ubotu> New bug: #104028 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104028
<ubotu> New bug: #104029 in nautilus (main) "[apport]  nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_value_peek_pointer()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104029
<ubotu> New bug: #104030 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in XInternAtom()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104030
<ubotu> New bug: #104031 in firefox-launchpad-plugin (universe) "firefox crash on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104031
<ubotu> New bug: #104033 in firefox (main) "[feisty]  flash video freezes firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104033
<ubotu> New bug: #104035 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "[apport]  gnome-vfs-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104035
<ubotu> New bug: #104034 in firefox (main) "No crash reported - firefox disappeared restarted OK" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104034
<ubotu> New bug: #104036 in Ubuntu "`~ keyboard keys misbehave in xorg" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104036
<ubotu> New bug: #104037 in linux-wlan-ng (main) "prism2 doesn't work with network-manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104037
<ubotu> New bug: #104038 in upstart (main) "Upgrade to feisty causes loss of TTYs due to incorrect file mangling" [Critical,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104038
<ubotu> New bug: #104039 in yelp (main) "broken link in (Dutch) main page the link for free support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104039
<ubotu> New bug: #104040 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104040
<ubotu> New bug: #104041 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "rt61 wireless driver hard locks system with Edimax EW-712BG" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104041
<ubotu> New bug: #104042 in Ubuntu "the headphones don't work correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104042
<ubotu> New bug: #104043 in dia (main) "Dia: automatic file name extension for export" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104043
<ubotu> New bug: #104044 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__VOID()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104044
<stgraber> What shall I do with bug 44993 ? Reject and ask to report another one as wishlist ?
<ubotu> Malone bug 44993 in openoffice.org "[Feisty]  OpenOffice Right-to-Left and Left-to-Right buttons disappear just after being added" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/44993
<ubotu> New bug: #104045 in wxglade (universe) "WxGlade is outdated in Ubuntu (older than 1 year) - please package ver. 0.5: it adds improved stability, wxWidgets 2.8 suppport, etc." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104045
<ubotu> New bug: #104046 in checkgmail (universe) "Checkgmail doesn't work with Compiz" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104046
<ubotu> New bug: #104047 in nis (main) "[apport]  ypbind crashed with SIGSEGV in test_bindings_once()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104047
<ubotu> New bug: #104048 in kile (universe) "[apport]  kile crashed with SIGSEGV in dviRenderer::draw_part()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104048
<ubotu> New bug: #104049 in gnome-session (main) "[apport]  gnome-session crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104049
<ubotu> New bug: #104050 in hal (main) "soundcard snd-hda-intel 82801G not starting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104050
<ubotu> New bug: #104051 in gnash (universe) "[apport]  gnash crashed with SIGSEGV in vfprintf()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104051
<Rondom> hello
<Rondom> can anyone confirm the following bug? https://launchpad.net/bugs/95564
<ubotu> Malone bug 95564 in Ubuntu "Advanced bash autocompletion for packages does no longer work in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<ubotu> New bug: #104052 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104052
<ubotu> New bug: #104053 in net-tools (main) "[feisty]  netstat in <defunc>" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104053
<ubotu> New bug: #104054 in gnome-media (main) "hh now i dont remenber sorry " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104054
<ubotu> New bug: #104055 in hwdb-client (main) "hardware analysis cancelled before endet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104055
<ubotu> New bug: #104056 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104056
<ubotu> New bug: #104057 in blender (universe) "Blender crashes when trying to attach a lamp to a parent camera" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104057
<ubotu> New bug: #104058 in ttf-indic-fonts (main) "Add Rachana_w01 otf & AnjaliOldLipi fonts to ttf-malayalam-fonts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104058
<ubotu> New bug: #104059 in powertweak (universe) "[apport]  powertweakd crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104059
<ubotu> New bug: #104061 in xfprint4 (main) "[apport]  xfprint4-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104061
<ubotu> New bug: #104060 in Ubuntu "Synaptics Touchpad reset fails on resume from suspend to ram/disk (hp nx7400, feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104060
<ubotu> New bug: #104062 in xfdesktop4 (main) "xfdesktop4 crahes in dbus operation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104062
<ubotu> New bug: #104063 in anjuta (universe) "[apport]  anjuta crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104063
<ubotu> New bug: #104064 in restricted-manager (main) "l10n of .desktop file broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104064
<ubotu> New bug: #104065 in gnome-panel (main) "Untranslated strings on Workspace Switcher" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104065
<ubotu> New bug: #104066 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__() dependency on an older python-lib not handled right. Need to be compiled/linked against newer if possible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104066
<ubotu> New bug: #104067 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with GError in draw_header()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104067
<ubotu> New bug: #104068 in liferea (main) "liferea segfaults" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104068
<ubotu> New bug: #104069 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  cpu heats a lot and laptop turn off" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104069
<ubotu> New bug: #104071 in kde4base (universe) "[apport]  kicker crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104071
<ubotu> New bug: #104072 in Ubuntu "Clicking "Help->Get help online" in supported applications does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104072
<ubotu> New bug: #104073 in filezilla (universe) "[apport]  fzsftp crashed with signal 25 in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104073
<ubotu> New bug: #104074 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XCloseDisplay()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104074
<ubotu> New bug: #104075 in flumotion (universe) "[apport]  flumotion-manager crashed with AttributeError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104075
<ubotu> New bug: #104076 in Ubuntu "[feisty] rt2500 driver not detecting all networks (dup-of: 78037)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104076
<ubotu> New bug: #104077 in powermanagement-interface (main) "Would not load programs while running Automatix2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104077
<ubotu> New bug: #104078 in Ubuntu "My hdd has lost O_o" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104078
<ubotu> New bug: #104079 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu splash screen forces 640x480 resolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104079
<ubotu> New bug: #104080 in synaptic (main) "Synaptic user interface has unnecessary padded border" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104080
<ubotu> New bug: #104081 in amarok (main) "pgkg error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104081
<ubotu> New bug: #104082 in gimp (main) "can not use gimp-help-zh-cn with gimp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104082
<ubotu> New bug: #104084 in Ubuntu "OOo Calc ; CONCATENATION error ?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104084
<ubotu> New bug: #104085 in kcheckgmail (universe) "kcheckgmail cannot log in" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104085
<ubotu> New bug: #104086 in Ubuntu "my computer exploded SEX" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104086
<ubotu> New bug: #104089 in nis (main) "[apport]  ypbind crashed with SIGSEGV in test_bindings_once()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104089
<ubotu> New bug: #104090 in desktop-effects (main) "wrong translation to spanish" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104090
<ubotu> New bug: #104091 in gnome-panel (main) "time jumps ahead 10-20 minutes no matter the ntp server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104091
<ubotu> New bug: #104092 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104092
<ubotu> New bug: #104094 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with SIGFPE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104094
<ubotu> New bug: #104093 in python2.5 (main) "debian/rules error at 'man'-directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104093
<ubotu> New bug: #104095 in kdebluetooth (main) "kdebluetooth headers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104095
<ubotu> New bug: #104096 in galeon (universe) "[apport]  galeon crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104096
<ubotu> New bug: #104097 in ubiquity (main) "Not translated in Feisty even though translation exists:"Guided - resize [partition]  and use freed space"." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104097
<ubotu> New bug: #104098 in Ubuntu "[needs packaging]  Perl Audio Converter - paclpl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104098
<ubotu> New bug: #104099 in twisted (main) "[apport]  twistd crashed with OperationalError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104099
<ubotu> New bug: #104100 in openvrml (universe) "lookat fails to load libmozjs shared library" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104100
<ubotu> New bug: #104101 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with SIGFPE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104101
<ubotu> New bug: #104103 in nvclock (universe) "[apport]  nvclock_gtk crashed with SIGSEGV in fwrite()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104103
<ubotu> New bug: #104104 in kde4libs (universe) "[apport]  klauncher crashed with SIGSEGV in QString::isEmpty()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104104
<ubotu> New bug: #104102 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104102
<ubotu> New bug: #104105 in control-center (main) "[feisty]  gnome-display-properties reports incorrect refresh rate ?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104105
<ubotu> New bug: #104106 in synaptic (main) "Synaptic crashes when trying to add new server repository" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104106
<ubotu> New bug: #104107 in powertweak (universe) "[apport]  powertweakd crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104107
<ubotu> New bug: #104108 in libgphoto2 (main) "Nikon Coolpix 5200 no longer works" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104108
<Daemon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/104086 <- heh, I like detailed bug reports
<ubotu> Malone bug 104086 in Ubuntu "my computer exploded SEX" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Hobbsee> Daemon: ugh.
<Hobbsee> Daemon: did you report that?
<Daemon> just marked it as rejected
<Hobbsee> so did i
<Hobbsee> oh well
<ubotu> New bug: #104111 in restricted-manager (main) "tickbox changes when other program's using apt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104111
<ubotu> New bug: #104112 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104112
<ubotu> New bug: #104113 in debian-installer (main) "Installer does not properly detect USB CDROM" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104113
<ubotu> New bug: #104114 in beryl-core (universe) "Screen freezes at random times for about 10 - 20 sec before it continues" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104114
<ubotu> New bug: #104116 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104116
<ubotu> New bug: #104117 in gnome-media (main) "Volume Control crash when closing window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104117
<ubotu> New bug: #104119 in mantis (universe) "Please sync mantis (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104119
<Hobbsee> Adri2000: why the sync request?
<Hobbsee> Adri2000: you know we're long past uvf, dont you.
<Adri2000> Hobbsee: ? it's not a new upstream release
<ubotu> New bug: #104120 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Mouse not working: Recognized as xpad" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104120
<Adri2000> Hobbsee: and it fixes bug #103700
<ubotu> Malone bug 103700 in mantis "package mantis fails to be correctly installed or even then removed" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103700
<Hobbsee> i thought all debian revisions needed them as well?  maybe not
<Adri2000> all uploads to main need to be reviewed and accepted by the release team, but that doesn't apply to universe
<Adri2000> not until the RC freeze at least
<Adri2000> and UVF only applies to real upstream versions, not debian revisions, that's sure
<Hobbsee> ahh
<ubotu> New bug: #104121 in Ubuntu "Edgy rt8139 unusable slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104121
<ubotu> New bug: #104122 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104122
<ubotu> New bug: #104123 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104123
<ubotu> New bug: #104124 in Ubuntu "i can't see video with xine, only audio" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104124
<ubotu> New bug: #104125 in Ubuntu "Kernel thinks PATA drive is SCSI" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104125
<ubotu> New bug: #104126 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with GError in draw_header()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104126
<ubotu> New bug: #104127 in Ubuntu "permissions problem with "kde control module mouse" and logitech mouse" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104127
<ubotu> New bug: #104128 in Ubuntu "Vertical display-shifting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104128
<ubotu> New bug: #104129 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__VOID()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104129
<ubotu> New bug: #104130 in alsa-lib (main) "USB-Audio.conf uses the card_name function, which is not defined" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104130
<ubotu> New bug: #104131 in vino (main) "[apport]  vino-server crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104131
<ubotu> New bug: #104132 in Ubuntu "rtl8180 wireless hangs at "Setting SW wep Key"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104132
<ubotu> New bug: #104133 in twisted (main) "[apport]  twistd crashed with OperationalError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104133
<ubotu> New bug: #104134 in tracker (universe) "[apport]  trackerd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104134
<ubotu> New bug: #104135 in kde-guidance (main) "mountconfig goes to the wrong partition and crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104135
<ubotu> New bug: #104136 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox crashes when playing a song" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104136
<ubotu> New bug: #104138 in totem (main) "Totem movie plugin for firefox does not inform user about missing codecs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104138
<ubotu> New bug: #104139 in Ubuntu "TvTime doesn[t works" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104139
<henk> firefox x86_64 ubuntu herd 3 is crashing all the time
<henk> anybody got the same problem ?
<ubotu> New bug: #104141 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Loosing AlpsPS/2 ALPS  device after upgrade my edgy to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104141
<ubotu> New bug: #104142 in gnash (universe) "[apport]  gnash crashed with SIGSEGV in memmove()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104142
<ubotu> New bug: #104143 in Ubuntu "Wlan connection breaks down when updating with Synaptic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104143
<ubotu> New bug: #104144 in gimp (main) "[apport]  gimp-2.2 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104144
<ubotu> New bug: #104140 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with OSError in __init__() (dup-of: 99245)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104140
<ubotu> New bug: #104145 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104145
<ubotu> New bug: #104146 in gnome-games (main) "chess cause computer to shutdonw" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104146
<ubotu> New bug: #104147 in imwheel (universe) "conflicts between imwheel and beryl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104147
<ubotu> New bug: #104148 in Ubuntu "[Feisty]  When I eject CD with drive "eject" button, warning about unsafe removal appears" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104148
<ubotu> New bug: #104149 in packagesearch (universe) "[apport]  packagesearch crashed with SIGSEGV in pkgDepCache::Init()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104149
<ubotu> New bug: #104150 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104150
<ubotu> New bug: #104151 in sa-exim (universe) "Sync Reqeust - sa-exim 4.2.1-7 from debian sid main" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104151
<ubotu> New bug: #104152 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104152
<ubotu> New bug: #104153 in gnumed-client (universe) "please merge with 0.2.5.0-1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104153
<ubotu> New bug: #104155 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[regression]  Fn+F10 (eject) doesn't work on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104155
<ubotu> New bug: #104157 in gnome-osd (universe) "calling the osd-client every 10 secs if news on my rss channel. getting multiple crashes if used so often (crash 1)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104157
<ubotu> New bug: #104158 in beagle (main) "[apport]  BuildIndex.exe crashed with SIGSEGV i dont know when it crashed " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104158
<ubotu> New bug: #104154 in gxine (main) "gxine crash in play rmvb" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104154
<ubotu> New bug: #104156 in tangerine-icon-theme (main) "wrong warning icon in epiphany" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104156
<ubotu> New bug: #104159 in scim (main) "[apport]  scim-launcher crashed with SIGSEGV in QTextCodec::fromUnicode()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104159
<ubotu> New bug: #104160 in Ubuntu "/etc/papersize incorrecly configured" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104160
<ubotu> New bug: #104161 in command-not-found (main) "suggests git (gitfm) instead of git-core" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104161
<curado> hi, did you see the #104161 bug report?
<curado> the user do not know how to use git..  :/
<curado> how do we proceed? ask for more information?
<ubotu> New bug: #104163 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with GError in draw_header()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104163
<ubotu> New bug: #104164 in kde-systemsettings (main) "KDE Print Manager menu showing incorrect printer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104164
<ubotu> New bug: #104165 in nautilus (main) "Could not Config my modem to Send/Rec. Fax" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104165
<ubotu> New bug: #104166 in Ubuntu "incorrect printers on CUPS screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104166
<ubotu> New bug: #104167 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "long delay on startup setting up network interfaces" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104167
<ubotu> New bug: #104169 in knights (universe) "Knights crashes randomly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104169
<ubotu> New bug: #104170 in rhythmbox (main) "ctrl+f for search bar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104170
<ubotu> New bug: #104171 in kdeutils (main) "KGPG editor decrypt fails if > 3 recipients" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104171
<ubotu> New bug: #104172 in e2fsprogs (main) "filefind crashed when clicking the crash report notification" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104172
<ubotu> New bug: #104173 in network-manager (main) "network-manager allows an unprivileged user to disconnect the network from xdmcp login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104173
<ubotu> New bug: #104175 in vlc (universe) "Instalei o VLC Media Player e Bug no Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104175
<ubotu> New bug: #104174 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed on return from sleep, caused x to hang" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104174
<rmjb> Hello
<rmjb> how do I make a bug in one package depend on a bug in another package in launchpad? the only options I see are affects distribution or upstream
<ubotu> New bug: #104176 in openoffice.org (main) "pulls in KDE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104176
<ubotu> New bug: #104177 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104177
<ubotu> New bug: #104179 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in cairo_rectangle()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104179
<ubotu> New bug: #104178 in rhythmbox (main) "Magnatune plugin does not use OGG format" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104178
<ubotu> New bug: #104181 in Ubuntu "sata and pata in one system; pata recognized as sata" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104181
<ubotu> New bug: #104182 in Ubuntu "[Feisty] impossible to access graphic session after main update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104182
<ubotu> New bug: #104183 in gnome-mount (main) "fail to mount external disk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104183
<ubotu> New bug: #104184 in elementtree (main) "please build elementtree for python2.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104184
<ubotu> New bug: #104185 in Ubuntu "Thinkpad T60p blank screen on resume [Fiesty Fawn Beta] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104185
<ubotu> New bug: #104186 in smlnj (universe) "SML built improperly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104186
<ubotu> New bug: #104187 in gparted (main) "gparted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104187
<ubotu> New bug: #104189 in glob2 (universe) "[apport]  glob2 crashed with SIGFPE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104189
<ubotu> New bug: #104190 in coreutils (main) "df does not list root directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104190
<ubotu> New bug: #104191 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  AVM Fritz! WLAN USB Driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104191
<ubotu> New bug: #104192 in sbackup (universe) "[apport]  simple-backup-config crashed with NoSectionError in get()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104192
<ubotu> New bug: #104193 in nautilus (main) "[apport]  nautilus crashed with signal 25 in gnome_vfs_write_cancellable()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104193
<ubotu> New bug: #104194 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Linux UVC USB Video Class device driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104194
<ubotu> New bug: #104195 in k3b (main) "[apport]  k3b crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104195
<ubotu> New bug: #104196 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-plugin-viewer crashed with SIGSEGV in totem_statusbar_set_text()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104196
<ubotu> New bug: #104197 in system-config-printer (main) "[apport]  applet.py crashed with DBusException in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104197
<ubotu> New bug: #104198 in network-manager (main) "network manager doesn't turn off networking completely when told to" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104198
<ubotu> New bug: #104199 in compiz (main) "Compiz cannot interact with top bar when maximized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104199
<ubotu> New bug: #104201 in Ubuntu "Gnomebaker +Gstreamer issue" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104201
<ubotu> New bug: #104202 in bash (main) "console crash" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104202
<ubotu> New bug: #104200 in ubiquity (main) "grub-install fails at 94% installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104200
<ubotu> New bug: #104203 in puredata (universe) "PD ALSA driver does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104203
<ubotu> New bug: #104204 in udev (main) "[apport]  udevd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104204
<ubotu> New bug: #104205 in tracker (universe) "[apport]  trackerd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104205
<ubotu> New bug: #104206 in liferea (main) "[apport]  liferea-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104206
<ubotu> New bug: #104207 in usplash (main) "Multiple progress bars" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104207
<ubotu> New bug: #104208 in scim (main) "[apport]  scim-panel-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_x11_display_get_xdisplay()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104208
<ubotu> New bug: #104209 in gnome-session (main) "[apport]  gnome-session crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104209
<ubotu> New bug: #104210 in gcj-4.1 (main) "[apport]  gij-4.1 crashed with SIGSEGV in _Jv_InterpMethod::run()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104210
<ubotu> New bug: #104211 in Ubuntu "Latest download hard crashes Armada 1750" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104211
<ubotu> New bug: #104212 in restricted-manager (main) "[apport]  restricted-manager crashed with ValueError in command()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104212
<ubotu> New bug: #104214 in firefox (main) "FireFox Crash after it checked addons for compatability, at start up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104214
<ubotu> New bug: #104215 in python-numpy (universe) "python-numpy: Merge new debian version 1.0.1-8 from debian sid" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104215
<ubotu> New bug: #104216 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "internal speakers no longer work in S76 Laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104216
<ubotu> New bug: #104217 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "linux-image-2.6.20-14 breaks suspend on ThinkPad X60s" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104217
<ubotu> New bug: #104218 in beryl-manager (universe) "[apport]  beryl-manager crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104218
<ubotu> New bug: #104219 in beagle (main) "Translation template was not imported to Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104219
<nrg88> this channel is so quiet today, what happened? :?
<nrg88> ;)
<stgraber> easter weekend ?
<nrg88> :D
<nrg88> maybe
<ubotu> New bug: #104220 in expect (main) "[apport]  expectk crashed with SIGSEGV in Tk_FreeFont()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104220
<ubotu> New bug: #104221 in hal (main) "[feisty]  Maxfield Flash MP3 Player not automounted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104221
<ubotu> New bug: #104222 in gnome-panel (main) "not sure, it just said report bug so I did." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104222
<ubotu> New bug: #104223 in gnome-session (main) "In sessions goes to login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104223
<ubotu> New bug: #104224 in xfmedia (universe) "crash during plaing a mp3-file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104224
<ubotu> New bug: #104225 in Ubuntu "Restricted drivers manager loses nvidia" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104225
<ubotu> New bug: #104226 in Ubuntu "[Ubuntu 7.04 Beta]  vim-tiny corrupt during Install base system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104226
<ubotu> New bug: #104228 in totem (main) "Totem crashes opening broken .mov" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104228
<ubotu> New bug: #104229 in compiz (main) "compiz crashed on use" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104229
<ubotu> New bug: #104230 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104230
<ubotu> New bug: #29979 in network-manager "Need way to specify preferred wireless network (dup-of: 46123)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/29979
<ubotu> New bug: #104232 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Kernel 2.6.20-14 does not boot anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104232
<ubotu> New bug: #104233 in Ubuntu "ioquake3 or quake 3 engine, and derivative games" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104233
<ubotu> New bug: #104234 in Ubuntu "[apport]  guidance-power-manager.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104234
<ubotu> New bug: #104235 in gparted (main) "gparted hangs with unmounted external drives" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104235
<ubotu> New bug: #104236 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with GError in draw_header()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104236
<ubotu> New bug: #104237 in galeon (universe) "galeon 2.0.1 in dapper somewhat unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104237
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-bb *!*@i577BC7DB.versanet.de fleischwurst!*@*]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-bb *!n=fleischw@* *!*@unaffiliated/wolferine]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> New bug: #104238 in alacarte (main) "[apport]  alacarte crashed with IOError in copyItem()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104238
<ubotu> New bug: #104239 in j2se1.4-amd64 (multiverse) "_usr_lib_j2se_1.4_jre_bin_java.1001.crash with Azareus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104239
<ubotu> New bug: #104240 in ffmpeg (universe) "Crashed when trying to make a mpeg from ppms" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104240
<ubotu> New bug: #104241 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[feisty]  slow external usb 2 ehci_hcd writes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104241
<ubotu> New bug: #104242 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104242
<ubotu> New bug: #104243 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with GError in draw_header()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104243
<ubotu> New bug: #104244 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-desktop-item-edit crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104244
<ubotu> New bug: #104245 in hardinfo (universe) "[apport]  hardinfo crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104245
<ubotu> New bug: #104246 in epiphany-browser (main) "'progress-label' appears in the download window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104246
<ubotu> New bug: #104250 in epiphany-browser (main) "pt_PT translation error in "Save a copy" menu item." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104250
<ubotu> New bug: #104247 in yelp (main) "yelp doesn't render rsync man page correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104247
<ubotu> New bug: #104248 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokcollectionscanner crashed with SIGFPE in TagLib::Wav::Properties::readWavProperties()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104248
<ubotu> New bug: #104249 in tora (universe) "tora crashes on a select on a table with varray column type" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104249
<ubotu> New bug: #104251 in mdadm (main) "raid5 always assembled in degraded mode after boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104251
<ubotu> New bug: #104252 in vlc (universe) "[apport]  vlc crashed with SIGSEGV in mpeg2_slice()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104252
<ubotu> New bug: #104253 in soundconverter (universe) "soundconverter crashed on adding files from Rhythmbox/Ipod" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104253
<nrg88> guys
<nrg88> does your feisty boot up much slower than previously?
<nrg88> i think after an update it became really slow
<nrg88> but i'm nut sure
<nrg88> how do you switch to verbose mode in usplash?
<nrg88> during boot?
<ubotu> New bug: #104254 in gnome-utils (main) "[apport]  gnome-screenshot crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slist_foreach()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104254
<ubotu> New bug: #104255 in Ubuntu "about gnome window is too tall" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104255
<ubotu> New bug: #104256 in Ubuntu "System eventually freezes during large data transfer from samba share" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104256
<ubotu> New bug: #104258 in lxdoom (universe) "[apport]  sndserv crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104258
<ubotu> New bug: #104259 in Ubuntu "Desktop effects are not working with GeForce 2 GTS (legacy driver)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104259
<ubotu> New bug: #104260 in metacity (main) "Crash while closing epiphany tab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104260
<house> ya
<ubotu> New bug: #104261 in bash (main) "bash-3.2 shipped with wrong pot file: help texts do not get translated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104261
<ubotu> New bug: #104262 in mythtv (multiverse) "[apport]  mythfrontend.real crashed with SIGSEGV in XRRGetScreenInfo()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104262
<ubotu> New bug: #104263 in gdb (main) "[apport]  gdb crashed with SIGSEGV in blockvector_for_pc_sect()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104263
<ubotu> New bug: #104264 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104264
<ubotu> New bug: #104265 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with AssertionError in clean()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104265
<ubotu> New bug: #104266 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-cups-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in g_signal_emit_valist()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104266
<ubotu> New bug: #104267 in zinf (universe) "Zinf quits when change to theme applied" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104267
<ubotu> New bug: #104268 in kdebase (main) "kdesktop crashes on first login after kubuntu feisty beta installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104268
<ubotu> New bug: #104269 in Ubuntu "missing paths on the "add walpaper" dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104269
<ubotu> New bug: #104270 in Ubuntu "Need user notification after installing php-mysql" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104270
<ubotu> New bug: #104271 in Ubuntu "[apport]  BeagleDaemon.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in ()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104271
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-04-08
<ubotu> New bug: #104272 in digikam (main) "Digikam Kernel Error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104272
<ubotu> New bug: #104273 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_getspecific()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104273
<ubotu> New bug: #104274 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with signal 7 in eventLoop()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104274
<ubotu> New bug: #104275 in nautilus (main) "Feisty boots slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104275
<ubotu> New bug: #104276 in Ubuntu "Feisty boots slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104276
<ubotu> New bug: #104277 in rhythmbox (main) "[apport]  rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104277
<ubotu> New bug: #104278 in bluez-utils (main) "[apport]  hcid crashed with SIGSEGV in strftime_l()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104278
<ubotu> New bug: #104279 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV while running KDE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104279
<ubotu> New bug: #104280 in tunapie (universe) "[apport]  Tunapie.py crashed with SIGSEGV running under KDE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104280
<ubotu> New bug: #104281 in vim-latexsuite (universe) "vim-latexsuite requires vim-full ?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104281
<ubotu> New bug: #104282 in wpasupplicant (main) "Add ralink patch to manage RT61 WPA" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104282
<ubotu> New bug: #104284 in ethiop (universe) "Please sync ethiop (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104284
<ubotu> New bug: #104285 in Ubuntu "New KDS 22 inch wide LCD monitor speakers are faint" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104285
<ubotu> New bug: #104289 in gtkcookie (universe) "Please sync gtkcookie (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104289
<ubotu> New bug: #104288 in Ubuntu "[edgy+feisty]  First typed character is omitted at gdm/kdm login." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104288
<ubotu> New bug: #104287 in Ubuntu "epiphany-browser 2.18.0-0ubuntu1 keyboard shortcut errors " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104287
<ubotu> New bug: #104290 in firefox (main) "cant build from source - FC_ANY_METRICS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104290
<ubotu> New bug: #104291 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104291
<ubotu> New bug: #104292 in xorg-server (main) "crazy mouse pointer in last update to xserver-xorg-core_1%3a1.0.2-0ubuntu10.6_i386" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104292
<ubotu> New bug: #104293 in konq-kim (universe) "simply no install at all" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104293
<ubotu> New bug: #104294 in sbackup (universe) "[apport]  simple-backup-config crashed with AttributeError in on_main_radio_group_changed()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104294
<ubotu> New bug: #104295 in ppp (main) "[dapper]  pppd does not always honor the unit option" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104295
<ubotu> New bug: #104296 in streamtuner (universe) "stream tunner should Depends of xmms" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104296
<ubotu> New bug: #104297 in Ubuntu "KVM kernel interface is not loaded" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104297
<ubotu> New bug: #104298 in binutils (main) "[apport]  ld crashed with SIGSEGV in memcpy()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104298
<ubotu> New bug: #104299 in ubiquity (main) "Installer fails during manual partitioning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104299
<ubotu> New bug: #104300 in frozen-bubble (universe) "Glitchy Sound" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104300
<ubotu> New bug: #104302 in firefox (main) "Firefox reports crash on first boot after upgrade from edgy to feisty." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104302
<ubotu> New bug: #104304 in wine (universe) "[apport]  wine-preloader crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104304
<ubotu> New bug: #104305 in gnome-power-manager (main) "suspend don't work fine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104305
<ubotu> New bug: #104306 in upstart (main) "can't login because of bug in /etc/event.d/ttyn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104306
<ubotu> New bug: #104308 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "System Monitor: percentages overlap" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104308
<ubotu> New bug: #104309 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashes when thumbnailing an svg with a pattern" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104309
<ubotu> New bug: #104311 in Ubuntu "Manual partiiton tool uses wrong sizes, so can't change mount point" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104311
<ubotu> New bug: #104310 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Crashed while composing an email" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104310
<ubotu> New bug: #104312 in emerald (universe) "Emerald Theme Crashed After Switching to Pinx" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104312
<ubotu> New bug: #104313 in gnome-user-share (universe) "[apport]  gnome-user-share-session crashed with SIGSEGV in gconf_client_get_default()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104313
<ubotu> New bug: #104314 in texmacs (universe) "Please sync texmacs 1:1.0.6-11 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104314
<ubotu> New bug: #104315 in beryl-core (universe) "opened firefox, gimp " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104315
<ubotu> New bug: #104316 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "system monitor crashed while switching tab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104316
<ubotu> New bug: #104317 in roundup (universe) "Please merge roundup 1.2.1-9 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104317
<ubotu> New bug: #104318 in gs-esp (main) "[apport]  gs-esp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104318
<ubotu> New bug: #104319 in eclipse (universe) "bad parameters to kdialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104319
<ubotu> New bug: #104320 in kdeutils (main) "kwallet password box appears behind other windows" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104320
<ubotu> New bug: #95618 in Ubuntu "Cannot apply changes to dual head settings as administrator" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95618
<ubotu> New bug: #104321 in lsb (main) "[apport]  lsb_release crashed with SIGSEGV"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104321
<ubotu> New bug: #104322 in plptools (universe) "[apport]  ncpd crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_join()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104322
<ubotu> New bug: #104323 in kdebase (main) "Spelling error - "allready"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104323
<ubotu> New bug: #104324 in ekiga (main) "[apport]  ekiga crashed with SIGSEGV in PHostByName::GetHost()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104324
<ubotu> New bug: #104325 in Ubuntu "sky2 GbE active after shutdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104325
<jjesse> hello Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi jjesse!
<jjesse> happy easter
<Hobbsee> you too :)
<ubotu> New bug: #104326 in nautilus-sendto (main) "Spelling error - "Gajim"" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104326
<ubotu> New bug: #104327 in bibledit (universe) "[apport]  bibledit crashed with SIGSEGV in std::string::assign()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104327
<ubotu> New bug: #104328 in Ubuntu "spying cookie insightexpressai and browsing history super hidden in OS." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104328
<ubotu> New bug: #104329 in tracker (universe) "[apport]  tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104329
<ubotu> New bug: #104330 in compiz (main) "'Power Management' window titlebar doesn't work right with Compiz enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104330
<ubotu> New bug: #95483 in Ubuntu "FS E6550: upon resuming eth0 not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95483
<ubotu> New bug: #5430 in mozilla-firefox "Help menu italian localization in Mozilla Firefox " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/5430
<ubotu> New bug: #104331 in nautilus (main) "Delete dialog has ugly icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104331
<ubotu> New bug: #104332 in rdesktop (main) "Segmentation Fault (core dumped)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104332
<ubotu> New bug: #104333 in Ubuntu "lost network after wake-up on ASUS F3J" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104333
<ubotu> New bug: #104334 in Ubuntu "ods document cannot be printed in landscape" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104334
<ubotu> New bug: #104335 in epiphany-browser (main) "[apport]  epiphany crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104335
<ubotu> New bug: #104336 in streamtuner (universe) "streamtuner crash on selection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104336
<ubotu> New bug: #104337 in Ubuntu "Failure to upgrade to Fawn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104337
<ubotu> New bug: #104338 in xserver-xgl (universe) "ATI Xpress 1150 XGL Crash - unstable  XGL" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104338
<ubotu> New bug: #104339 in update-manager (main) "update-manager fawn upgrade fail to install /boot not 12.2 megs available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104339
<ubotu> New bug: #104340 in Ubuntu "7.04 Beta - Wireless (bcm43xx)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104340
<ubotu> New bug: #104341 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104341
<ubotu> New bug: #104342 in Ubuntu "can't unmount usb external hd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104342
<ubotu> New bug: #104343 in Ubuntu "hp media center pc864n sound card is not recongnized." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104343
<ubotu> New bug: #104344 in Ubuntu "hp media center pc864n mouse scroll doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104344
<ubotu> New bug: #104345 in Ubuntu "System freezes when attempting to burn a dvd in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104345
<ubotu> New bug: #104346 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with signal 5 (during a suspend on my laptop)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104346
<ubotu> New bug: #104347 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104347
<ubotu> New bug: #104348 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104348
<ubotu> New bug: #104349 in gksu (main) "[apport]  gksu crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_draw_pixbuf()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104349
<ubotu> New bug: #104350 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104350
<ubotu> New bug: #104351 in cheops (universe) "[apport]  cheops crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104351
<ubotu> New bug: #104352 in vlc (universe) "[apport]  vlc crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104352
<ubotu> New bug: #104353 in wammu (universe) "wammu keeps on crashing on it's start up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104353
<ubotu> New bug: #104354 in ntfs-3g (universe) "Ntfs configuration tool" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104354
<ubotu> New bug: #104355 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_unlock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104355
<ubotu> New bug: #104356 in totem (main) "play/pause keyboard button not working in totem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104356
<ubotu> New bug: #104358 in Ubuntu "Gnome weather applet: weather in Amsterdam location is not updated anymore." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104358
<ubotu> New bug: #104359 in coreutils (main) "FTBFS on Feisty, "`build-aux/ylwrap' not found"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104359
<ubotu> New bug: #104360 in compiz (main) "When using compiz on ATI Radeon 9600 videocard, contents of all windows is not visible and desktop cube is not working. " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104360
<ubotu> New bug: #104361 in Ubuntu "Mythtv-Backend crashes after hybernating/resuming session" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104361
<ubotu> New bug: #104362 in pype (universe) "[apport]  pype crashed with NameError in menuAddM()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104362
<joachim-n> is this a duplicate? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/86477
<ubotu> Malone bug 86477 in firefox "pages show as loaded but no content is displayed" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<afflux> two questions... if one user reports a bug twice in a minute, what do we have to do... mark as duplicate?
<afflux> example: bug 104365 and bug 104366
<ubotu> Malone bug 104365 in totem "[apport]  totem-plugin-viewer crashed with SIGSEGV in _start()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104365
<ubotu> Malone bug 104366 in totem "[apport]  totem-plugin-viewer crashed with SIGSEGV in _start()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104366
<ubotu> New bug: #104365 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-plugin-viewer crashed with SIGSEGV in _start()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104365
<ubotu> New bug: #104366 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-plugin-viewer crashed with SIGSEGV in _start()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104366
<Fujitsu> afflux: Mark the one with less information as a duplicate of the other.
<afflux> okay... and second thing is: i'm not sure with segmentation faults... is bug 104365 a duplicate of bug 85976? their "Disassembly.txt" looks similar and the ThreadStacktrace.txt has the same functionnames
<ubotu> Malone bug 104365 in totem "[apport]  totem-plugin-viewer crashed with SIGSEGV in _start()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104365
<ubotu> Malone bug 85976 in totem "[apport]  totem-plugin-viewer crashed with SIGSEGV in _start()" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85976
<ubotu> New bug: #104367 in supertux (universe) "Supertux Crash While Loading Forest Bonus Level" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104367
<ubotu> New bug: #104368 in zapping (universe) "editing preferences causes crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104368
<ubotu> New bug: #104369 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV in QTextEdit::eventFilter()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104369
<ubotu> New bug: #104372 in f-spot (main) "[apport]  f-spot.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104372
<ubotu> New bug: #104371 in lsb (main) "/etc/lsb-base-logging.sh causes some initscripts to abort if console is unavailable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104371
<ubotu> New bug: #104373 in mplayer (multiverse) "[apport]  mplayer crashed with SIGILL in avcodec_decode_audio()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104373
<ubotu> New bug: #104374 in libipoddevice (universe) "[sync request]  libipoddevice 0.5.3-1 from Debian experimental (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104374
<ubotu> New bug: #104376 in ipod-sharp (universe) "[sync request]  ipod-sharp 0.6.3-1 from Debian experimental (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104376
<ubotu> New bug: #104377 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV "tried to close it" " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104377
<ubotu> New bug: #104378 in foomatic-filters-ppds (main) "no printer drivers present after foomatic-filters-ppds installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104378
<ubotu> New bug: #104379 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104379
<ubotu> New bug: #104380 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with GError in draw_header()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104380
<ubotu> New bug: #104381 in ntfs-3g (universe) "ntfs-3g does not write to NTFS file system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104381
<ubotu> New bug: #104383 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile.py crashed with IOError in connect()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104383
<ubotu> New bug: #104382 in Ubuntu "Wireless rt73usb requires Windows init and performs quite poorly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104382
<ubotu> New bug: #104384 in pango-libthai (main) "Fails on removal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104384
<ubotu> New bug: #104385 in Ubuntu "needs-packaging: include GUI for dd frontend, AIR (Automated Image and Restore)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104385
<ubotu> New bug: #104386 in ubiquity (main) "installazione lingua it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104386
<ubotu> New bug: #104387 in Ubuntu "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104387
<ubotu> New bug: #104388 in sbackup (universe) "Files are being backupped again when only permissions have changed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104388
<ubotu> New bug: #104389 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV while exiting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104389
<ubotu> New bug: #104390 in wxwindows2.4 (universe) "[sync request]  wxwindows2.4 2.4.5.1.1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104390
<ubotu> New bug: #104391 in ltsp-manager (universe) "[apport]  ltsp-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104391
<ubotu> New bug: #104392 in gftp (main) "Gftp crashes on directory listing before tranfer ~240GB folder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104392
<ubotu> New bug: #104393 in banshee (universe) "Cannot open banshee anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104393
<ubotu> New bug: #104394 in gdal (universe) "[apport]  gdal_merge.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104394
<ubotu> New bug: #104395 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus won't allow scrolling with mousewheel while dragging a file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104395
<ubotu> New bug: #104396 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall() (dup-of: 103931)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104396
<ubotu> New bug: #104397 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kicker crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104397
<ubotu> New bug: #104398 in gnusound (universe) "Recording crashes when using Jack" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104398
<ubotu> New bug: #104399 in lxdoom (universe) "[apport]  sndserv crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104399
<ubotu> New bug: #104400 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104400
<ubotu> New bug: #104401 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104401
<ubotu> New bug: #104402 in fontforge (main) "Crash while creating a ttf font" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104402
<ubotu> New bug: #104403 in torcs (universe) "[apport]  torcs-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104403
<ubotu> New bug: #104404 in ri-li (universe) "Ri-li Gnome menu icon missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104404
<ubotu> New bug: #104405 in spe (universe) "[apport]  spe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104405
<ubotu> New bug: #104406 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104406
<ubotu> New bug: #104407 in gnome-panel (main) "CPU frequency selector menu is not available in preferences dialog; missing kernel support?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104407
<ubotu> New bug: #104408 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104408
<ubotu> New bug: #104409 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in finishScreenDrawing()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104409
<ubotu> New bug: #104410 in gimp (main) "gimp crashes by no activity" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104410
<ubotu> New bug: #104411 in adept (main) "Adept notifer should use KNotify to notify updates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104411
<ubotu> New bug: #104412 in deluge-torrent (universe) "Deluge-torrent crashes on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104412
<ubotu> New bug: #104413 in torcs (universe) "Torcs crashed unexpectantly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104413
<ubotu> New bug: #104414 in knetworkmanager (main) "[Feisty]  Knetworkmanager refuses to work with wifi" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104414
<ubotu> New bug: #104415 in gnome-pilot (main) "[apport]  gpilot-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104415
<ubotu> New bug: #104417 in libraw1394 (main) "raw1394 module is in /etc/modules, yet it still needs modprobing manually to work after boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104417
<ubotu> New bug: #104419 in xfdesktop4 (main) "[apport]  xfdesktop crashed with SIGSEGV in thunar_vfs_path_new()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104419
<ubotu> New bug: #104420 in wpasupplicant (main) "wpa-supplicant crashed overnight" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104420
<ubotu> New bug: #104418 in update-manager (main) "Update-manager in other language after update to 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104418
<ubotu> New bug: #104421 in briquolo (universe) "[apport]  briquolo crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104421
<ubotu> New bug: #104423 in Ubuntu "wired ethernet interface missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104423
<ubotu> New bug: #104424 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "Must upgrade fglrx for beryl/compiz/desktop effects/etc." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104424
<ubotu> New bug: #104426 in gnome-terminal (main) "[apport]  gnome-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV in ft_mem_free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104426
<ubotu> New bug: #104427 in restricted-manager (main) "Network Admin Tool doesn't write resolv.conf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104427
<ubotu> New bug: #104428 in Ubuntu "updater overwrites boot partition info in /boot/grub/menu.lst" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104428
<ubotu> New bug: #104429 in hal (main) "hald boot delay in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104429
<Nafallo> cjwatson: hmm
<Nafallo> dooh
<Nafallo> cjwatson: unhmm
<ubotu> New bug: #104430 in rhythmbox (main) "[apport]  rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in rb_source_delete_thyself()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104430
<ubotu> New bug: #104431 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashes when selecting "View" menu item on multiscreen X server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104431
<ubotu> New bug: #104432 in glipper (universe) "Glipper makes copy/pasting of images in OpenOffice impossible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104432
<ubotu> New bug: #104433 in libembperl-perl (universe) "Please sync libembperl-perl 2.2.0-1.2 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104433
<ubotu> New bug: #104434 in Ubuntu "feisty boot hang at init-bottom after failed resume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104434
<ubotu> New bug: #104435 in briquolo (universe) "[apport]  briquolo crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104435
<ubotu> New bug: #104436 in Ubuntu "song pcg-grx670 over heats easily" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104436
<ubotu> New bug: #104438 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104438
<ubotu> New bug: #104437 in asmounter (universe) "Mounted partitions uses /dev/sdx instead of /dev/hdx as mount device" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104437
<ubotu> New bug: #104439 in beryl-core (universe) "starting beryl makes karamba themes dissapear from the desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104439
<ubotu> New bug: #104442 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed while reading partitions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104442
<ubotu> New bug: #104443 in Ubuntu "it start in console with check fsck and that 's all." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104443
<ubotu> New bug: #104444 in kbibtex (universe) "Kbibtex ppc package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104444
<ubotu> New bug: #104440 in nautilus (main) "nautilus opens by itself on boot, then immediately crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104440
<ubotu> New bug: #104445 in brickos (universe) "Please sync brickos from Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104445
<ubotu> New bug: #104446 in zeroc-icee (universe) "Please sync zeroc-icee from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104446
<ubotu> New bug: #104447 in Ubuntu "Can't Logout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104447
<ubotu> New bug: #104448 in gaim (main) "GAIM change to Pidgin in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104448
<ubotu> New bug: #104449 in Ubuntu "Fails to boot on Radeon 1150 chipset system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104449
<ubotu> New bug: #104450 in soundconverter (universe) "progress bar fail to report correct progress" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104450
<ubotu> New bug: #104451 in dbus (main) "dbus error message at login time at ubuntu 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104451
<ubotu> New bug: #104452 in cryptsetup (universe) "libdevmapper incompatible with cryptsetup kernel driver in Feisty " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104452
<ubotu> New bug: #104453 in firefox (main) "mozilla firefox crashes on typing in a formular" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104453
<ubotu> New bug: #104454 in hardinfo (universe) "hardinfo crashes by clicking on "kernel modules"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104454
<ubotu> New bug: #104455 in powertweak (universe) "[apport]  powertweakd crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104455
<ubotu> New bug: #104456 in update-manager (main) "Update-Manager, DistUpgrade, No prompt to upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104456
<ubotu> New bug: #104457 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104457
<ubotu> New bug: #104458 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__VOID()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104458
<ubotu> New bug: #104459 in xfingerd (universe) "Please merge xfingerd from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104459
<ubotu> New bug: #104460 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XCloseDisplay()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104460
<ubotu> New bug: #104461 in firefox (main) "website with many flash animations -> crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104461
<ubotu> New bug: #104462 in kde4base (universe) "[apport]  ksmserver crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104462
<ubotu> New bug: #104463 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed when trying to play video from washingtonpost.com" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104463
<ubotu> New bug: #104464 in totem (main) "Unable to play mp3 - Totem - Gstreamer 0.10.12" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104464
<ubotu> New bug: #104465 in gaim (main) "gaim (aim connection) says "waiting for network connection"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104465
<ubotu> New bug: #104466 in network-manager (main) "mysql fails to start when bound to an address that is not 127.0.0.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104466
<ubotu> New bug: #104467 in util-linux (main) "[hwclock]  missing gz extension in filename of documentation indicated in hwclock.sh comments" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104467
<ubotu> New bug: #104468 in Ubuntu "problem with recognition of German symbols" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104468
<ubotu> New bug: #104469 in Ubuntu "Wifi D-Link DWL-520+ doesn't work in Feisty Beta (worked in Edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104469
<ubotu> New bug: #104470 in Ubuntu "firefox exits when playing clips on youtube" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104470
<ubotu> New bug: #104471 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_unlock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104471
<ubotu> New bug: #104472 in Ubuntu "cursor locks to top-left corner of screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104472
<ubotu> New bug: #104473 in kdebase (main) "kde font installer crashed when adding new fonts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104473
<ubotu> New bug: #104474 in gdal (universe) "Please sync gdal (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104474
<ubotu> New bug: #104475 in zapping (universe) "[apport]  zapping crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_tree_model_get_valist()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104475
<ubotu> New bug: #104476 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104476
<ubotu> New bug: #104477 in gnome-applets (main) "[apport]  multiload-applet-2 crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_is_a()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104477
<ubotu> New bug: #104478 in Ubuntu "OpenOffice crashes when opening this document" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104478
<ubotu> New bug: #104479 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[apport]  mozilla-thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104479
<ubotu> New bug: #104480 in network-manager (main) "apport crashed on update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104480
<ubotu> New bug: #104482 in beryl-core (universe) "Black screened windows after a while" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104482
<ubotu> New bug: #104483 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104483
<ubotu> New bug: #104485 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kdesktop_lock crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_once()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104485
<ubotu> New bug: #104484 in xen-3.0 (main) "Python 2.5 + pygrub = SIGABRT" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104484
<ubotu> New bug: #104486 in beryl-core (universe) "Beryl Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104486
<ubotu> New bug: #104487 in gdm (main) "GDM "Login successful:" sound cuts off after about one second" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104487
<ubotu> New bug: #104488 in rdiff-backup (main) "[apport]  rdiff-backup crashed with OSError in rename()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104488
<ubotu> New bug: #104489 in dvdauthor (universe) "[apport]  dvdauthor crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104489
<ubotu> New bug: #104490 in koules (universe) "Koules crashes on startup with X error: BadMatch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104490
<ubotu> New bug: #104491 in xorg-server (main) "I can not use my monitor's native resolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104491
<ubotu> New bug: #104492 in neverball (universe) "[apport]  neverputt crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104492
<ubotu> New bug: #104493 in network-manager (main) "[apport]  NetworkManager crashed with signal 5 in main()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104493
<ubotu> New bug: #104494 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Frets on FIre" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104494
<ubotu> New bug: #104495 in Ubuntu "Pipe symbol "|" missing from Israeli keyboard layout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104495
<ubotu> New bug: #104496 in vim (main) "vim does not support syntax highlight" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104496
<ubotu> New bug: #104497 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in _gst_parse_yylex()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104497
<ubotu> New bug: #104498 in gnome-panel (main) "Gnome-panel freezes after waking up from suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104498
<ubotu> New bug: #104499 in f-spot (main) "PC Crash when I import data into f-spot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104499
<ubotu> New bug: #104501 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[apport]  mozilla-thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104501
<ubotu> New bug: #104500 in Ubuntu "Non-application fonts broken in gnome on upgrade edgy -> feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104500
<ubotu> New bug: #104502 in beagle (main) "problem with beagle - upon boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104502
<ubotu> New bug: #104503 in beryl-settings-simple (universe) "Gnome-screenshot is default in Beryl-Kubuntu settings (should be ksnaphot)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104503
<ubotu> New bug: #104504 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "IDE HDD partly corrupt with kernel 2.6.20-14" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104504
<ubotu> New bug: #104505 in apt-cacher (universe) "/var/cache/apt filling up my /var partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104505
<ubotu> New bug: #104506 in gaim (main) "Message don't appear in window until refresh" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104506
<ubotu> New bug: #104507 in gnome-panel (main) "changing time through time-admin does not reflect on the applet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104507
<ubotu> New bug: #104508 in firefox-launchpad-plugin (universe) "Colozilla don't run and Firfox craches" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104508
<ubotu> New bug: #104509 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV in QPixmap::convertToImage()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104509
<ubotu> New bug: #104510 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "hibernate & suspend still not working on Toshiba Tecra" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104510
<ubotu> New bug: #104511 in Ubuntu "[need-packaging]  Java Media Framework (JMF)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104511
<ubotu> New bug: #104512 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "[Package Request]  sun-java6-plugin on AMD64?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104512
<ubotu> New bug: #104513 in rss-glx (main) "[apport]  cyclone crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104513
<ubotu> New bug: #104514 in Ubuntu "Kpilot's addressbook conduit erroniously reports confilcts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104514
<ubotu> New bug: #104515 in motor (universe) "[apport]  motor crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104515
<ubotu> New bug: #104516 in vlc (universe) "[edgy]  vlc crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104516
<ubotu> New bug: #104517 in sonata (universe) "[apport]  sonata crashed with AttributeError in __getattr__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104517
<ubotu> New bug: #104518 in rss-glx (main) "screensaver 'cyclone' slows & crashes after prolonged use.  recurring problem." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104518
<ubotu> New bug: #104519 in gnome-session (main) "[apport]  gnome-session crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104519
<ubotu> New bug: #104520 in system-config-printer (main) "[apport]  applet.py crashed with DBusException in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104520
<ubotu> New bug: #104521 in Ubuntu "nautilus/bonobo problem after X server restart in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104521
<ubotu> New bug: #104522 in Ubuntu "Start-up extremely slow after full update of fresh install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104522
<ubotu> New bug: #104523 in yc-el (universe) "Please sync yc-el from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104523
<ubotu> New bug: #104525 in ntp (main) "default ntp.conf should use pool.ntp.org servers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104525
<ubotu> New bug: #104527 in usplash (main) "Wakeup after Suspend to RAM does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104527
<ubotu> New bug: #104528 in xfonts-cmex-big5p (universe) "Please sync xfonts-cmex-big5p from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104528
<ubotu> New bug: #104529 in wwwoffle (universe) "Please sync wwwoffle from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104529
<ubotu> New bug: #104530 in mplayer (multiverse) "[apport]  mplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in dbus_g_proxy_call()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104530
<ubotu> New bug: #104531 in control-center (main) "gnome-sound-properties crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104531
<ubotu> New bug: #104532 in Ubuntu "MacBook trackpad is glacial" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104532
<ubotu> New bug: #104533 in firefox (main) "[EDGY]  --testing-- Firefox Crashed [@  js_GetScriptLineExtent] " [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104533
<ubotu> New bug: #104535 in Ubuntu "Default HD power management settings will kill drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104535
<ubotu> New bug: #104537 in firefox (main) "firefoz crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104537
<ubotu> New bug: #104539 in firefox (main) "firefox into limbo with only one screen in xinerama" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104539
<ubotu> New bug: #104541 in Ubuntu "Ralink wireless PCMCIA card not working in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104541
<ubotu> New bug: #104536 in gtkpod (universe) "gtkpod crashes when clicking on playlist column menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104536
<ubotu> New bug: #104538 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104538
<ubotu> New bug: #104542 in adept (main) "Error in 'Version Upgrade'." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104542
<ubotu> New bug: #104543 in euler (universe) "[apport]  euler crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104543
<ubotu> New bug: #104544 in vlc (universe) "Crash when trying to connect to screen capture" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104544
<ubotu> New bug: #104546 in totem (main) "totem thumbnailer crash while running in background" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104546
<ubotu> New bug: #104547 in rhythmbox (main) "[apport]  rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in g_hash_table_lookup()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104547
<ubotu> New bug: #104545 in gok (universe) "on open of TASTIERA A SCHERMO, crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104545
<ubotu> New bug: #104548 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Segmentation fault when "modprobe -r" yealink module" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104548
<ubotu> New bug: #104549 in scorched3d (universe) "reported crash, but continued without further problems, likely GL issue with NVIDIA" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104549
<ubotu> New bug: #104550 in Ubuntu ""Ubuntu won't run after MSI BIOS update"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104550
<ubotu> New bug: #104551 in Ubuntu "IBM T30 wireless network card no longer working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104551
<ubotu> New bug: #104552 in gnome-utils (main) "[apport]  gnome-screenshot crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slist_foreach() after the file it was displaying was deleted." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104552
<ubotu> New bug: #104553 in Ubuntu "upgrade of a fresh installed Feisty failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104553
<ubotu> New bug: #104554 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with SIGILL" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104554
<ubotu> New bug: #104555 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes upon logout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104555
<ubotu> New bug: #104556 in Ubuntu "Xubuntu 6.06 hangs on boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104556
<ubotu> New bug: #104557 in sonata (universe) "[apport]  sonata crashed with AttributeError in trayaction()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104557
<ubotu> New bug: #104559 in compiz (main) "[apport]  gtk-window-decorator crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104559
<ubotu> New bug: #104558 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus cpu usage of 100%, locks up when pressing the view-menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104558
<ubotu> New bug: #104560 in totem (main) "totem crash while opening .mov file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104560
<ubotu> New bug: #104561 in Ubuntu "Unable to find "asm/system.h"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104561
<tumi> Is this a place to discuss whether I've found a bug or not?
<ubotu> New bug: #104562 in wifi-radar (universe) "Can't connect to AirPort Network with iMac Core Duo and Ubuntu7.04b" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104562
<ubotu> New bug: #104563 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus dosn't show Thumbnails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104563
<ubotu> New bug: #104565 in jokosher (universe) "[apport]  jokosher crashed with AttributeError in LoginDetails()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104565
<ubotu> New bug: #104566 in Ubuntu "Module sonypi has error on Vaio PCG-FRV25" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104566
<ubotu> New bug: #104567 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "[apport]  java crashed with SIGSEGV when running azureus (dup-of: 86571)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104567
<ubotu> New bug: #104568 in scrollkeeper (main) "[apport]  scrollkeeper crashed with SIGSEGV in _IO_file_doallocate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104568
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-03-31
<afflux> okay, bed time now! good night!
<lifeless> There will be a short interruption to bazaar.launchpad.net and the ubuntu wiki to deploy a fix for the performance problems.
<marnanel> pochu: a (fairly) good way of keeping up with current metacity bugs is the Metacity blog
<marnanel> pochu: it isn't just a log of fixes and things; we try to make it a good read
<pochu> marnanel: nice, *subscribes*
<pochu> marnanel: perhaps it could be syndicated in Planet GNOME...
<pochu> ?
<collusion> Playing with bug triage, I'm looking at LP#58162... Hardy has incorporated an upstream fix.  What status should the bug be set to?
<RAOF> Fix released, if the fixed package is in the hardy archives.
<collusion> And as a random off-the-street user, I can set that status?
<RAOF> Yes.
<mrooney> RAOF: really, you don't even have to join BugSquad?
<collusion> empirically, ROAF speaks the truth :-)
<RAOF> mrooney: Indeed.  Anyone can mark a bug as fixed.
<collusion> ubuntu-bugsquad isn't archived at gmane?
<marnanel> pochu: no, they won't do that; Planet GNOME is only for humans.  It is at http://planet.gnome.org/news though, and one day there'll be a planet at http://news.gnome.org
<marnanel> believe me, I'd *like* it to be on Planet GNOME: it'd get a lot more readers :)
<erichj> who assigns bugs?
<twb> bugs, or bug tickets? ;-)
<erichj> bug tickets
<erichj> lets say you're triaging a bug and you have everything you need. It's been confirmed, it's not a dupe, all the proper attachments are part of the ticket. What happens after that. Does the person triaging the bug assign it to someone that maintains the package it affects?
<erichj> or does someone from that team just pick it up when they have the chance to take a look at it?
<RAOF> The latter, generally.  We don't really have the Debian system of maintainers.
<erichj> ok
<RAOF> People will generally assign bugs _to themselves_ when they start to work on it.
<twb> RAOF: would that be analogous to (unused, AFAICT) "bts claim" under Debian?
<RAOF> I have no idea.  That's the first time I've heard of such a thing :)
<erichj> triaging is kind of fun. at least it's something to do
<twb> Is bughelper(1) supposed to do anything other than just sit there when I run it without arguments?
<twb> (Or does it, without arguments, list *EVERY* bug?)
<twb> I'm trying to understand how to report and manipulate bugs on Ubuntu without having to use the launchpad web UI (which I find extremely painful).  I have discovered apport-cli.
<twb> I tried to run "apport-cli -p gnome-system-tools", but this exits immediately without an error status or, apparently, doing anything useful.
<RAOF> twb: Sorry, but I'm pretty sure that's going to spawn a firefox process on you.
<twb> Oh.
<RAOF> The mail interface remains? :/
<twb> I was expecting something called -cli to have a command line or curses interface.
<twb> It seems to do something if I include -f
<twb> Unfortunately, that something is to fire up a web browser.
<twb> Namely w3m, which I believe cannot log into launchpad, because launchpad does naughty things with cookies.
<erichj> If I am triaging a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/209541 but I suspect that the problem isn't with the totem application but with gstreamer how do I go about running that down if I can't replicate the bug because mine works perfectly?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 209541 in totem "totem pauses for about 10 seconds before playing a movie in hardy" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Lhademmor> Hi all, I'm new to the BugSquad, but would like to help with triaging. So far, I've tried triaging a few bugs today.  Right now, I'm looking at bug 209532 and wondering what to do with it. My thoughts are to assign it to the at-spi package and try to confirm it. Is this the right way to do it?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 209532 in ubuntu "Accessibility keyboard settings get lost" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209532
<erichj> no
<erichj> he says it's been reported before. find the other reports mark as dupe. move on
<Lhademmor> ok, will do. Thakns
<Lhademmor> *thanks
<thekorn> twb, you can write a python script using python-launchpad-bugs to report bugs without using a webbrowser,
<thekorn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper/Dev/python-launchpad-bugs/Bug
<twb> thekorn_: that's my intention
<twb> thekorn_: I went off on a tangent when I saw apport
<warren_> hi
<warren_> can someone look if he/her has the same problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdebi/+bug/209578
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 209578 in gdebi "gdebi-kde crashes with an memory allocation error" [Undecided,New]
<james_w> warren_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdebi/+bug/153943 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153943 in gdebi "Gdebi-kde uses massive amounts of memory!" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<warren_> no
<twb> Is ubotu clever enough to post a link if you just say something like this?
<twb> LP 153943
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153943 in gdebi "Gdebi-kde uses massive amounts of memory!" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153943
<twb> Cool.
<james_w> warren_: why isn't that the one?
<james_w> do you have loads of RAM?
<warren_> no
<warren_> the program can't allocate mem and nothing happens at all
<warren_> it even doesn't start installing
<warren_> the other bugs seems to install the package but uses too much memory
<james_w> ah, ok.
<warren_> quite important bug IMHO
<Riddell> james_w: that's a known bug with gdebi, I've asked someone to fix it
<james_w> Riddell: ah, thanks
 * ogra_cmpc has similar probs on the classmate, it loads the full package db files into ram, if you only have main/restricted enabled it should work with a lot smaller  footprint
<ogra_cmpc> (classmate has 256M and no swap)
<ogra_cmpc> i dont know how thats fixable though ... you would need to load the file compressed into ram and uncompress on the fly or so,m but i suspect that would make everything slow
<twb> gdebi looks interesting, but does it have a non-GUI version?
<james_w> twb: wget and dpkg -i?
<james_w> actually, I don't think covers it all.
<twb> james_w: the point of gdebi, AIUI, is that you already have a .deb that you wgot, but you want it to resolv the debs automagically
<twb> Instead of running dpkg -i, waiting for it to fail because of missing deps, then apt-get installing those missing deps
<twb> (ICBW, I'm just going by the package description.)
<james_w> ah yeah, sorry
<james_w> I was getting it a bit confused with apturl
<twb> No problem.
<ogra_cmpc> gdebi is the non gui version
<ogra_cmpc> gdebi-gtk or -kde are the gui variants of that
<twb> ogra_cmpc: then why does gdebi depend on glade?
<twb> Oh, the names are a little different on Debian: gdebi = gdebi-gtk and gdebi-core = gdebi
<ogra_cmpc> because it ships gdebigtk by default
<ogra_cmpc> *gdebi-gtk
<ogra_cmpc> i guess Riddell would like to see the same split :)
<twb> Just sync from sid :P
 * twb ducks
<ogra_cmpc> twb, given that the change was likely uploaded to debian to do exactly that i think that might happen :)
<pochu> marnanel: well, I hope it's written by humans ;)
<james_w> seb128: hi, I realise it's a universe package, but would you have any objection to the following upload for hardy?
<james_w> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus-python/+bug/44704
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 44704 in nautilus-python "Expects to find libpython2.4.so, should look for libpython2.4.so.1" [Low,Confirmed]
<james_w> it's a completely broken package at the moment, so we should have something. I'm just wondering if the proposed patch is the wrong solution.
<Iulian> Hey
<seb128> james_w: will do it, ideally the sponsor teams should be subscribed on such bugs though
<seb128> hello Iulian
<thekorn> james_w, your python-nautilus patch works for me, it's now nautilus-bzr.py spitting some tracebacks
<Iulian> Hi seb128
<thekorn> hello Iulian, seb128
<james_w> seb128: thanks, I just wanted to know if you had any objections, I'll subscribe the sponsors now.
<seb128> hey thekorn
<james_w> thekorn: yes, it seems very out of date from looking at the tracebacks.
<seb128> james_w: thanks
<marnanel> pochu: part of it is actually written by a script; it has a human editor, though (me)
<Iulian> Hi thekorn, pedro_
<pedro_> hello Iulian
<seb128> james_w: still around?
<seb128> james_w: any reason nautilus-python still has a python directory under the old nautilus directory?
<james_w> in the source package?
<james_w> ah, I see, I've no idea
<james_w> it's listed in debian/dirs
<james_w> - Create an empty /usr/lib/nautilus/extensions-1.0/python directory for
<james_w>       plugins to be installed into.
<james_w>       [debian/dirs]
<james_w> Loic Minier <lool@dooz.org>  Wed,  1 Mar 2006 20:36:33
<james_w> I don't see when it moved to the new nautilus-extensions though, do you know when this would have been?
<seb128> james_w: nautilus 2.21 changed the abi version
<seb128> james_w: maybe you could fix that too before I sponsor the change? ;-)
<james_w>  - Make it work with nautilus 2.22
<james_w> so I think it was just missed in that update
<seb128> right
<seb128> it's not technically required, most users install those in their user directory usually
<james_w> sure, give me 5 minutes to test
<qense> hello
<james_w> seb128: done, thanks
<seb128> thank you for doing the changes ;-)
<james_w> no problem
<james_w> I'm working on the users-apple fix right now
<seb128> what is that?
<james_w> -applet sorry
<seb128> ah
<james_w> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/198172
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198172 in gnome-system-tools "[users-admin] Changing anything about the root account sets and invalid home directory" [High,Triaged]
<seb128> james_w: not sure if it would have make sense to update the dir version rather than drop it?
<james_w> seb128: ah, ok. I thought that the python/ dir was obsolete now, I'll update it
<seb128> james_w: no, that's just the versioning which changed, ok
<seb128> pedro_: if you triage bug #209587 be careful it has login informations
<ubotu> Bug 209587 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/209587 is private
<pedro_> seb128: ok
<afflux> morning
<warren_> hi
<warren_> can someone have a look at this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdebi/+bug/209578
<warren_> quite annoying bug
<warren_> also very annoying for persons who are now to linux; please fix it :D
<bddebian> Boo
<james_w> jcastro: the other day we were discussing having a way for upstreams to have superpowers for their downstream packages in launchpad. marnanel was interested in doing this, is there an expected timeframe for this feature?
<james_w> Has it been proposed and agreed upon?
<jcastro> james_w: I will talk to bdmurray about it in our call in about an hour, I will let you know asap
<james_w> jcastro: great, thanks
<bdmurray> jcastro: we have a call?
<jcastro> bdmurray: every monday. :D
<bdmurray> jcastro: ;)
<andrea_c7a> Hi everyone. I have committed a patch to fix #201330. It is attached to a comment I left. How do I make it go through to be released ? shall I "Nominate for release" ?
<bdmurray> bug 201330
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 201330 in compiz "Need to whitelist multiple ATI cards, or remove blacklisting" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201330
<andrea_c7a> exactly
<andrea_c7a> check the last 2 comments
<james_w> andrea_c7a: no, you need to find a sponsor
<james_w> andrea_c7a: putting your patch in a .tar.gz isn't great, as it makes it more work to review
<james_w> umm, and which one is yours?
<bdmurray> I'm changing the status of the bug back to Triaged as the fix has not been commited to the package's source tree.
<james_w> the preferred way to present these is either as a plain patch file, or a debdiff, which is still a patch, but slightly more
<andrea_c7a> the tar.gz is the debian/patches directory. compiz uses the quilt system. I thought the debian/patches was all you need to define a patch
<james_w> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/Debdiff
<james_w> andrea_c7a: yes, that's fine, it's just not the preferred way to do this.
<james_w> also, you should use "dch" from the devscripts package to update the changelog
<james_w> and don't include the changelog change in the quilt diff, as that will not work
<james_w> andrea_c7a: thanks for writing the patch though.
<james_w> I don't know the usual workflow for the compiz package, but if you upload a new patch that fixes the above we can ask what the next step would be
<andrea_c7a> ok I will try to generate a debdiff and send it again then
<andrea_c7a> once I generated the debdiff it says to "send it to the relevant person" but I can't see who the maintainer of the compiz package is
<andrea_c7a> would that be MOTU-Media ?
<afflux> andrea_c7a: it's ubuntu-main-sponsors, just subscribe them to the bug using "subscribe someone else". Don't forget to attach the debdiff to the bug!
<bdmurray> andrea_c7a: you could ping amaranth or mvo
<afflux> okay, I'll be quiet :)
<afflux> (yeah, bzr is running again!)
<andrea_c7a> ok I'll do that. Thanks very much for your help!
<mvo> andrea_c7a: what bugnumber is that?
<bdmurray> mvo: bug 201330
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 201330 in compiz "Need to whitelist multiple ATI cards, or remove blacklisting" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201330
<andrea_c7a> yep
<andrea_c7a> mvo: my patch is in the last comment of the bug
<james_w> hi secretlondon
<secretlondon> hi james_w
<WarrenDUM> someone know 'mbh' ?
<james_w> WarrenDUM: where from?
<james_w> thanks seb128
<seb128> james_w: you are welcome
<pochu> WarrenDUM: Last Seen: 9 weeks 3 days (22h 9m 21s) ago
<james_w> seb128: what's the difference between mime-support and shared-mime-info?
<WarrenDUM> pochu: ??
<pochu> WarrenDUM: /msg NickServ info mbh
<WarrenDUM> ok
<WarrenDUM> someone knows if he wrote gdebi-kde?
<seb128> james_w: mime-support is the old mimesystem, I'm wondering if that's not a debian invention, shared-mime-info is the freedesktop specification implementation
<Riddell> WarrenDUM: mhb, yes
<Riddell> WarrenDUM: what's the problem?
<seb128> james_w: the modern desktops, etc use the freedesktop datas, mime-support is still used by debian tools, mutt, and likely lot of other non desktopish things
<WarrenDUM> well there's still a huge bug in gdebi-kde
<WarrenDUM> in hardy and gutsy, it can't install any package
<james_w> seb128: ah, ok thanks. I'm looking at bug 201291. I've grabbed shared-mime-info and it seems to have the changes already, so it's no problem it seems.
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 201291 in mime-support "Add ogv (video) and oga (audio) as recognized extension for Ogg Theora and Ogg Vorbis, respectively" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201291
<WarrenDUM> Cannot allocate memory error, but isn't the bug where too much memory is used
<Riddell> WarrenDUM: works for me, is that the out of memory issue?
<WarrenDUM> well it is a mem issue but not the same
<Riddell> WarrenDUM: right, I have someone working on that
<WarrenDUM> really?
<WarrenDUM> on what problem?
<Riddell> on the embedded konsole widget doing silly things with memory
<WarrenDUM> but it should install?
<WarrenDUM> it doesn't install at all
<WarrenDUM> others are able to install but it simply uses too much memory
<WarrenDUM> my problem is that it doesn't do anything
<Riddell> it should install if it doesn't randomly get memory problems
<WarrenDUM> but i made a bug report
<seb128> james_w: do you have an example? and what mimetype is displayed in nautilus?
<WarrenDUM> is it possible that it doesn't crash in an english environmentn but crashes in a franch environment?
<WarrenDUM> bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdebi/+bug/209578
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 209578 in gdebi "gdebi-kde crashes with an memory allocation error" [Undecided,New]
<james_w> seb128: I don't have an example I'm afraid, but the .xml has all of the entries for audio/ogg etc., which is what needs adding there.
<WarrenDUM> Riddell : aren't you the kde packager?
<seb128> james_w: right, what I means is that it works correctly for me, this bug doesn't seem to be rightly milestoned, it's a low importance issue and has no concrete example
<Riddell> WarrenDUM: I work on Kubuntu
<WarrenDUM> ok
<WarrenDUM> but is my bug related to the other bug?
<james_w> seb128: ah, ok. I guess it just affects things that are still using mime-support.
<Riddell> WarrenDUM: yes
<WarrenDUM> ok
<james_w> seb128: or does it affect KDE as well, they've not transitioned to shared-mime-info correct?
<WarrenDUM> so this bug report wasn't needed?
<james_w> Riddell: hi, does KDE use shared-mime-info or mime-support or something else?
<seb128> james_w: I think all modern desktop used shared-mime-info but I'm not sure
<WarrenDUM> PS: i don't like the new qtcurve theme ^_^
<WarrenDUM> polyester was nicer :p
<Riddell> james_w: KDE 4 does, KDE 3 not
<james_w> Riddell: ok, thanks, it's still worth updating mime-support.
<WarrenDUM> Riddell: will qtcurve be the default theme for the final release?
<Riddell> WarrenDUM: yes
<WarrenDUM> ow ok :(
<WarrenDUM> ubotwo? :/
<Pres-Gas> james_w, Hey, I talked with you about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/200064 and have gotten some others aware of this report.  Would you be considered officially looking at this bug or how does that work?
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 200064 in network-manager "the iwl3945 driver will not connect to my open, 802.11 b, linksys  AP" [Undecided,New]
<james_w> Pres-Gas: hi
<james_w> I'm not looking at it no, I'm subscribed, but I don't really know enough to tackle it.
<Pres-Gas> Ahhh, okay, that is what I thought, but wanted to trebble check, james_w
 * Pres-Gas is wondering who's door I should be knocking on
<james_w> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/190968
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 190968 in linux "[hardy] [regression] iwl3945 doesn't associate on kernel 2.6.24-7" [Medium,Triaged]
<Pres-Gas> Maybe I am not googleing right, but I am not seeing many issues like this...
<james_w> can you verify if that is the same?
 * Pres-Gas is looking now
<james_w> Pres-Gas: is your AP SSID hidden?
<james_w> ESSID sorry
<Pres-Gas> LOL, no
<Pres-Gas> ...and I did a fresh install in that I parted the drive...so Hardy is not carrying legacy files
<Pres-Gas> Yeah, I may jump in on this one, though since it is triaged
<james_w> the hidden ssid is well known and being worked on, so if yours was that would explain it.
<Pres-Gas> james_w, I wish it was....plus I have other strange AP issues and am afraid it is throwing things off
<Pres-Gas> The thing I DO know is that my AP works okay in 7.10
<james_w> well, it could well be a driver issue then, due to the change to iwl
<Pres-Gas> That is what I am thinking, but that does not help without facts (log entries, etc.)
<lakin_> ubuntu-ca
<lakin_> oops
<lakin_> :P
<bdmurray> There is supposed to be an update to the iwl drivers shortly
<Pres-Gas> bdmurray, where did you hear that?
<Pres-Gas> That would be wonderful, though
<Pres-Gas> Looked like the iwl drivers themselves are newer than in Ubu
<bdmurray> Pres-Gas: in bug 200509
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 200509 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.24 "iwl4965: Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting 0x2000000" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200509
<bdmurray> and bug 185470
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 185470 in linux "iwl3945 not functioning : microcode error" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185470
<Pres-Gas> bdmurray, not quite the issue I am having, but here is to hoping that it stumbles onto my issue and fixes it as well.
<bdmurray> james_w: What is the best way to link a bzr branch to a bug?  I found the url structure odd
<bdmurray> s/found/find/
<james_w> bdmurray: dunno, I've never done it, let me have a look
<bdmurray> You can't use the full url like https://code.launchpad.net/~brian-murray/unattended-upgrades/brian-fixes
<bdmurray> Instead you have to remove everything before ~
<james_w> You'e using "add branch" from the bug?
<james_w> ah, ok
<james_w> so, a branch name has 3 parts, ~owner/project/branch-name
<james_w> so you need to give all three to identify it
<james_w> it's probably worth filing a bug asking for a full URL to be allowed in there
<james_w> at least a code.lp.net/~owner/project/branch one.
<bdmurray> Okay, it seems like people would try to use a full url there but I wasn't sure if it was just me.
<james_w> heh, I read that branch as "brain-fixes"
<james_w> yeah, especially as that's how you do upstream bug links
<bdmurray> I right clicked on a branch at https://code.launchpad.net/unattended-upgrades/+branches to paste in it.
<bdmurray> james_w: Do you know if that would be a malone bug?
<james_w> I think it's probably malone
<james_w> though I don't know
<james_w> they'll at least know where to send it if it isn't
<bdmurray> there is that ;)
<bdmurray> james_w: does bug 113218 look the same as what I am talking about to you?
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 113218 in launchpad-bazaar "fields for entering a branch should just let you paste a url" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/113218
<james_w> yeah, but that's a wider issue
<james_w> that's asking for http://wherever/some/branch to be accepted
<james_w> you're just asking to be able to use the full code.lp.net URL rather than just the full branch name
<bdmurray> okay, I'll submit another one then
<james_w> which should be easier for them
<bdmurray> james_w: I've submitted bug 209834 if you are curious
<Pres-Gas> bdmurray and james_w, how long does it take for commits (that backports package) to get to the main apt servers?
<Pres-Gas> What is the turn aroud time
<james_w> Pres-Gas: don't know
<james_w> where's the commit you are talking about?
<Pres-Gas> bdmurray: There is supposed to be an update to the iwl drivers shortly
<bdmurray> Pres-Gas: you could watch https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-backports-modules-2.6.24/ for a new version as it would show up in Launchpad first
<Pres-Gas> By the way, you two are very helpful and userfriendly.  Thanks a ton!
<james_w> Pres-Gas: uploads appear to happen on average every one to two weeks
<james_w> the commit was done three days ago and the last upload was more than two weeks ago
<james_w> so I doubt it will be too long
<bdmurray> I'd imagine this week so maybe I shouldn't have said shortly
<Pres-Gas> Shortly in a relative sort of way
 * DOOM_NX helloooo
<pochu> jwendell: regarding your Liferea bug, asac meant -0ubuntu3, not ubuntu4. please update the bug report once you update to ubuntu3 :)
<asac> pochu: jwendell: as i wrote in the bug ... that fix will not be effective until next xulrunner is available
<asac> you cannot really verify it right now
<pochu> hmm, right
<pochu> asac: I'm curious, what will the next xulrunner upload change?
<asac> pochu: jwendell: to test you can setup a link libsqlite3.so -> libsqlite3.so.0
<pochu> ah
<asac> thats all what xulrunner does to help this fix
<asac> pochu: the link is the other way around
<asac> so: ln -s libsqlite3.so libsqlite3.so.0
<asac> :)
<pochu> do you have an ETA for that upload? :)
<asac> pochu: upstream is about to release beta5
<asac> we will upload latest by then
<asac> next few days
<pochu> good, thanks
<pochu> I read beta5 will be the last beta, is that true?
<asac> lets hope
<pochu> I guess the download dialog won't change this late...
<asac> nobody knows. i will not push for anything that might slow down the release process at last
<pochu> heh, understandable :)
<pochu> but IMHO the current one is much worse than FF2's one
<warren_> does someone else experience this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdebi/+bug/209578
<sroecker> can so have a look at Bug 206921
<james_w> bug 206921
<james_w> ah, it's not here
<sroecker> the bot?
<james_w> yep
<secretlondon> annoying
<Pres-Gas> That is a nice bot to have.
<secretlondon> not in -announce either
<jussio1> ubotu died
<jussio1> wont be back till at least tomorrow
<secretlondon> ah ok
<bdmurray> I thought Seveas was rewriting it
<secretlondon> what happened?
<Seveas> server upgraded to hardy, won't come up after reboot
<jussio1> upgrade to hardy and the server died...
<Seveas> I guess I have to file some bugs :)
<jussio1> We can offer a temporary replacement bot if you wish.
<Seveas> it'll be back tomorrow around 10:00 CEST
<Seveas> the world won't die without him
<secretlondon> sure
<secretlondon> thanks for fixing it :)
<james_w> sroecker: mine uses org.freedesktop.PowerManagement.Backlight
<james_w> your's uses org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.LaptopPanel
<sroecker> james_w, does yours work in latest hardy?
<james_w> yep
<james_w> sroecker: reading more I see you understand the problem a little better
<james_w> mine's not a macbook
<sroecker> james_w, ah ok, need a macbook to confirm this
<james_w> sroecker: can you strace it to find out why mmap fails please?
<sroecker> james_w, I don't know, hal calls it somehow
<james_w> strace -f hald
<james_w> It's doing an mmap directly on to the video card memory, which obviously has the potential to go wrong
<sroecker> ah
<james_w> sroecker: http://gitweb.freedesktop.org/?p=hal.git;a=blob;h=99c390518fb383485af5e22a501c19c2275f649f;hb=3eac1d8399a7e7d1eb76873c10a29e0fea94ad6c;f=hald/linux/addons/addon-macbook-backlight.c
<james_w> that's the code if you understand any of it
 * DOOM_NX Eimai edw eimai edw, na sou lew alh8eies, na omorfainw tis nuxtes giati apla S'AGAPW.
<\sh> guys, the archive of the ubuntu-bugs ML is updated the last time in 2007?
<seb128> \sh: the web interface you mean? the listmasters asked about it and nobody was using the webinterface to read the thousand of bugs the list gets every week
<seb128> you can still get the mbox for it though I think
<\sh> seb128: ah ... I didn't know...
<seb128> do you really think there is a need to have a webinterface for that?
<seb128> all the bugs are in the bug tracker anyway
<bdmurray> I know where to get the mbox if somebody is interested
<\sh> seb128: google search is faster then to search in LP sometimes
<\sh> seb128: I was just wondering .)
<bdmurray> I think there are some other sites that index the bugs mailing list.
<bdmurray> Like http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> light is pretty damn fast :-)
<Tuv0k> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/audacious/+bug/209924
 * DOOM_NX Mou ekane afierwsh kopela to S'EXW ERWTEUTEI. etsi gia na skasoun kapoies.
<Ascarel> hey tawmas
<tawmas> hey ascarel
<secretlondon> hi greg_g
<secretlondon> hi greg-g
<bdmurray> hey greg-g
<greg-g> hiya secretlondon bdmurray
<greg-g> bdmurray: do you want people in bugcontrol to give a +1/-1 for applicants (via a private email of course)?
<yuriy> hi bdmurray
<yuriy> bughelper question, i think.  how did you go about putting together the bug day page?
<yuriy> for tomorrow
<bdmurray> yuriy: it's quite a mess really
<bdmurray> yuriy: However this one should work for you http://pastebin.osuosl.org/6614
<bdmurray> Mmm, those bugs should work
<bdmurray> What I mean is that list of bugs was created using the same logic I used for the GNOME bugs
<yuriy> bdmurray: ah, neat! thanks!
<bdmurray> no problem
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-04-01
<hrlr> Hello, I'm trying to identify a bug.   When I go: System --> Administration --> Network Tools and then select the "Lookup" tab I enter the IP address for my ubuntu machine.  Nothing is returned from the query.  Can someone help?
 * DOOM_NX auto to 'diafanes-perituligma-me-tis-fouskales-pou-kanoun-tsoukou-tsoukou-kai-ka8ontai-oloi-kai-tis-spane-san-upnwtismenoi', 3erei kaneis pws legetai me mia le3h?
<bdmurray> hrlr: which release of Ubuntu are you using?
<hrlr> Hardy
<hrlr> bdmurray: Hardy
<hrlr> bdmurray: My router is also not returning a hostname for my ubuntu system.  Something's fishy.
<tawmas> Hi, everybody, I'm still new around here and I could use some guidance... Think I've nailed this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netbase/+bug/209087 and I think it's filed against the wrong package. I have what looks like the same bug and I have a workaround.
<tawmas> I hope this is the proper place to get some help :-) Please, crucify me if I'm wrong
<james_w> tawmas: you're not wrong at all, this is exactly the right place
<tawmas> james_w: k, fine!
<james_w> tawmas: what package do you think it applies to?
<bdmurray> hrlr: I'm not positive but I think that applet queries your dns server so wouldn't look in '/etc/hosts'
<tawmas> james_w: network-manager-applet or network-config (sorry, I had the right name for the latter yesterday I need to look it up again)
<bdmurray> hrlr: do you have a dns server under your control?
<tawmas> james_w: when you switch from roaming mode to manual configuration, it's writing a blank link in /etc/network/interfaces where there should be an auto <interface>
<tawmas> manually editing the file and restarting networking does the trick
<hrlr> bdmurray: No.  But I'm able to see other computers on my network by using this technique.  It shows their hostnames and information.
<james_w> tawmas: I've not heard of network-config, but it sounds like it might well be it's fault.
<hrlr> bdmurray: I wish I had Gutsy installed so I could compare.  I'm almost positive that it worked in Gutsy.
<james_w> tawmas: how do you switch to and from roaming mode?
<bdmurray> hrlr: I have a gutsy system around and can check it out
<hrlr> bdmurray: Really?  That would be awesome!
<jlparise> Hey guys
<jlparise> I'm a gutsy right now
<jlparise> if you need me to check something
<tawmas> james_w: just looked it up, the name is network-config. I click on the n-m applet icon and the select manual configuration from the dropdown
<hrlr> jlpraise:  When I go: System --> Administration --> Network Tools and then select the "Lookup" tab I enter the IP address for my ubuntu machine.  Nothing is returned from the query.  Can you test this on Gutsy?
<jlparise> sure I'll try it now
<james_w> tawmas: then what? I can try it now
<james_w> tawmas: are you on Hardy?
<james_w> tawmas: do you mean network-admin?
<tawmas> james_w: yep, that could be
<james_w> tawmas: it's source package is "gnome-system-tools", you should probably reassign it there. Do you know how to do that?
<hrlr> jlparise: By "my ubuntu machine" I mean 192.168.1.104
<hrlr> jlparise: So whatever your local address is.
<jlparise> I am rtying to remember hwo to get my IP
<jlparise> long day at work...
<tawmas> James_w: do I click to expand and type in the new package name?
<james_w> tawmas: exactly
<hrlr> jlparise:  If you use NetworkManager you can right click on it and hit "Connection Information"
<jlparise> interestingly my connection info is always greyed out
<jlparise> even though I am connected
<james_w> tawmas: if you also add a comment with everything you have found out, the steps to reproduce, and the cause of the failure (i.e. where the line is) then it should be triaged tomorrow
<tawmas> BTW, I just found that if I try and edit the settings from the Network tools applet, it brings up a dialog telling that the interface doesn't exist
<jlparise> ifconfig thats the one...
<james_w> tawmas: the gnome triagers are excellent.
<tawmas> James_w: excellent :-)
<tawmas> I'm doing right now
<james_w> tawmas: ah, that's odd, you should add that information as well. I've got to sleep now, sorry I can't help you more.
<jlparise> Ok I just tried it with my IP on Gutsy
<jlparise> I did get 1 line of output
<tawmas> I know, it's 2 in the night here ;-)
<tawmas> Good night, and thanks
<hrlr> jlparise:  ifconfig -a
<jlparise> yeh I just figured it out thanks though
<james_w> tawmas: go to be then :-)
<jlparise> I get 1 complete line of output
<jlparise> interestingly it's the same line nomatter what I pick on the information type combo box
<tawmas> james_w: one last question: do I also confirm it?
<hrlr> jlparise:  so it does provide a response?
<jlparise> yes
<jlparise> but as I said that combo box doesn;t seem to change the response
<jlparise> I am not sure if it should, I just see that it doesn't
<hrlr> bdmurray: Have you been able to test on your Gutsy as well?
<hrlr> jlparise:  Interesting.
<bdmurray> hrlr: yes and my hostname doesn't show up when I search for it
<bdmurray> You are searching by IP though is that right?
<hrlr> bdmurray: Yes
<hrlr> bdmurray: Using localhost doesn't work either.
<jlparise> I was also searching by IP, however I don't have a DNS server or anythign liek that
<jlparise> hrlr: If I enter "localhost" I get information, but name is blank
<jlparise> hrlr; If I enter loopback "127.0.0.1" I get different information
<hrlr> jlparise:  hrmmm...  localhost is working here...  I must have been trying it under the wrong tab earlier... ooops....    The IP address doesn't show anything.
<hrlr> jlparise:  Do you have any other computers on the LAN that can see that computer that could query the hostname?
<hrlr> jlparise:  That's where my problem is.  My router and other computers don't see the Ubuntu system where as they had previously.
<jlparise> hrlr: I don't currently have another machine available...
<hrlr> I just tried to do a "ping -a 192.168.1.104" from my Windows machine and it doesn't return a hostname.
<hrlr> But it does for any other machine on the LAN.
<hrlr> And typing "hostname" in the console of my ubuntu machine diesplays "ubuntu" as a result.
<jlparise> hmmm
<jlparise> sometimes on Windows the host names take awhile to repopulate
<jlparise> I think the arp DOS command can force a rebuild of the arp tables
<jlparise> sometimes that an/or cycling power ontherouter/switch helps
<hrlr> I've been doing that all week and nothing.
<jlparise> thats all I can think of at the moment
<hrlr> jlparise:  Interestingly, Gutsy never had this problem.
<pochu> bdmurray: hmm, your hug day list didn't ignore duplicates, perhaps it should have done it?
<bdmurray> What does ping -a in Windows do?
<hrlr> resolves hostnames
<bdmurray> pochu: Yes, that would probably make it more useful.
<hrlr> It'll say "Pinging 'hostname'" instead of "Pinging 192.168.1.104".
<bdmurray> pochu: Sorry about that oversight
<pochu> bdmurray: I've opened 10 bugs, and 5 are dups :)
<pochu> and of those 5 bugs, 2 are already fixed (the master bug) and 2 already have links to GNOME bugzilla
<bdmurray> That's disappointing.  The query takes quite a while to run so restarting is probably not the best idea.
<pochu> oh
<bdmurray> I'll see what I can do though
<afflux> morning :)
<hrlr> Is there anyone here that has multiple computers on a LAN that can ping or lookup their Hardy machine?
<hrlr> Sorry to be a pain.  I'm just trying to get this thing figured out.
<bdmurray> pochu: okay, I've a plan thanks for the proding
<bdmurray> I didn't realize it was that bad.
<pochu> bdmurray: are you gonna change the list? coz I'm starting to triage bugs :)
<pochu> if you change it, that's perfect, just to hold on until you change it
<bdmurray> pochu: yes, I'll change it shortly
<bdmurray> pochu: well, as soon as I can edit the wiki ;)
<pochu> ouch, sorry
<pochu> hold on a second
<bdmurray> heh, s'okay
<afflux> okay, going to bed now, good night (!"§!% DST...)
<pochu> bdmurray: your turn :)
<bdmurray> pochu: It should be good now
<hrlr> Is there anyone here that has multiple computers on a LAN that can ping or lookup their Hardy machine to resolve the hostname?
<marnanel> james_w: ping.  remind me what happens between adding the new patch and debuild?
<mikedep333> hey, I've noticed a serious bug reoccur with hardy, but I believe it is being ignored because it was originally filed in 2006. Should I create a new bug report or something?
<mikedep333> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/35930/
<RAOF> mikedep333: I'm pretty sure you've got a different bug.  Are you specifying a vga= line in the kernel boot parameters?
<RAOF> Also, Yay unfixable drivers!
<mikedep333> RAOF: no I am not
<mikedep333> yeah I know. I am hooked on my binary blobs.
<RAOF> Right.  So, that's certainly a different bug.  I'll mark it as 'invalid'.  Please file another one, preferably with all the ways you can trigger such things (it seems you have a number of bugs there).
<mikedep333> ok
<mikedep333> thx
<RAOF> Be warned that nvidia are a black hole of annoying bugs.
<mikedep333> yeah
<mikedep333> I've also heard that even the intel drivers are incomplete and therefore do not have the best compatibility with 3d apps/games.
<mikedep333> it seems like there are no good options
<RAOF> Intel are _much_ better.  You mainly see the rough edges when you do stuff with Compiz.
<mikedep333> what I've heard is that many programs under wine (ugh) do not work because the intel drivers have less features
<RAOF> And the infrastructure to fix those rough edges (and make Intel much faster) is in Xorg git.
<mikedep333> yeah, of course
<RAOF> I know that WoW works fine under wine on Intel; I don't imagine that there's a lot of stuff that won't work.
<mikedep333> ok
<mikedep333> I'll keep that in mind next time I want to buy a PC with integrated graphics
<RAOF> Therin lies the problem, yes.  Intel may have some actual graphics _cards_ in a year or so, though :)
<mikedep333> lol, yeah
<mikedep333> that would be nice
<mikedep333> and I am eagerly waiting to see how fast the CPU/GPU combos are
<RAOF> (And their windows 3d drivers will share their infrastructure with the linux ones).
<mikedep333> cool
<mikedep333> what do they do for opengl?
<mikedep333> do they use mesa?
<RAOF> Not at the moment; the gallium (mesa-ng!) framework is cross-platform, though, and that's what they're using.
<RAOF> s/using/will be using/.
<mikedep333> I see
<mikedep333> google results don't show much for that
<mikedep333> right now I am looking over the monstrous thread for my laptop to see if people are noticing my bug again
<mikedep333> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4626592#post4626592
<mikedep333> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4617732&postcount=773
<mikedep333> looks like people are experiencing it
<mikedep333> here it is
<mikedep333> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/190526
<greg-g> should the table on the bugday wiki page have lightgreen added to the completed bugs?
<greg-g> I can go through real quick to fix it since not many have been done.
<dsargeant> does anybody know what package the System->Preferences->Appearance bugs should be filed against?  control-center?
<bdmurray> greg-g: that'd be great
<bdmurray> dsargeant: gnome-control-center
<greg-g> bdmurray: done
<bdmurray> I'll be adding some more bugs real soo now
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Hug Day! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080401 | Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
<collusion> Should LP#207526 be forwarded upstream?
<greg-g> bug 207526
<collusion> or, maybe someone could confirm it for me.
<greg-g> are you experiencing it also?  and can you confirm that the patch/workaround works?
<collusion> i submitted the bug, actually.
<greg-g> oh
<greg-g> well, the information provided looks good
<collusion> seems like a simple to adapt patch but i don't know if that's something that we'd fix in ubuntu version or pass on to the upstream.  i can only imagine the mb of log messages this might generate if it gets into LTS. :-)
<greg-g> collusion: yeah, do you know the upstream bug tracker?
<collusion> the debian bts? not particularly well though i was just reading about it.
 * greg-g doesn't know much about postfix, specifically whether it should go to debian or postfix proper
<collusion> hm.
<collusion> the file that is patched appears to be a Debian addition.
<greg-g> so probably debian then
<hrlr> I've been having problems with Hardy and DHCP as it operates out-of-the-box.  The problem I've been having is Hardy not handing off the hostname to DHCP when establishing an IP address where Gutsy is working just fine.
<hrlr> Gutsy:  http://pastebin.ca/965715
<hrlr> Hardy: http://pastebin.ca/965716
<collusion> can you limit tcpdump to port 68?
<hrlr> Sure..  How do I do that?  :)
<collusion> "tcpdump -s 1500 port 68" should work, i think.
<hrlr> brb.  I'll give it a shot right now.
<greg-g> collusion: new comment on your bug, looks good.
<greg-g> ok, did my few for tonight, time for bed
<hrlr> collusion: http://pastebin.ca/965721
<collusion> greg-g: thx for the help. 'night.
<greg-g> collusion: np
<collusion> hrlr: are you using network manager?
<hrlr> collusion: yes.
<collusion> how do you know that hardy is not handing off the hostname?
<collusion> can you pastebin the relevant lines from /var/log/daemon.log?  (NetworkManager logs a lot of status information there.)
<hrlr> collusion: because the router doesn't have the hostname in it.
<collusion> hrlr: you're looking to get a specific IP address but you're just getting a random one?
<hrlr> And when I ping the machine with another windows machine (ping -a 192.168.1.104) it doesn't resolve.
<hrlr> collusion: No.  It should operate dynamically out-of-the-box..  should it not?
<hrlr> collusion:  I should clarify...  when I go "ping -a 192.168.1.104" from the windows machine it doesn't resolve the hostname but still pings the ip.
<hrlr> In Gutsy I don't have that problem...
<collusion> ah.
<hrlr> Everything appears to be fine on the local machine though.  I type in "hostname" and get back what is expected.  and that's "ubuntu".
<hrlr> But everyone else on the network doesn't see my hostname as Hardy isn't giving it up to the DHCP.
<hrlr> But I have no idea how to articulate this bug and where to start.
<hrlr> Would that be a "high priority" bug if it were confirmed?
<collusion> i can't speak to the priorities.
<collusion> (i'm new here.)
<hrlr> ahhhh...  so how would I go about getting this confirmed?
<collusion> i sort of feel like your router should be assigning the hostname.
<hrlr> That always comes from the machine name...  does it not?
<collusion> DHCP usu. works by you telling the DHCP server your hw mac address and it telling you an IP address.  The mapping of IP address to DNS name may or may not be handled by the same machine.
<collusion> so in general your DNS name may not match the output of `hostname`
<hrlr> I'm confused as to why gutsy would operate differently in this case.
<collusion> in tomato wrt, i can assign myself a hostname in the gui.
<collusion> that is a bit odd. are you testing with two separate machines?
<hrlr> Same machine.
<collusion> full clean installs in separate partitions? do they share any state? (e.g. /var)
<hrlr> Reseting the router on each try so to be sure there is nothing leaching over.
<collusion> can you compare /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.* on the two machines?
<collusion> (er, two partitions)
<hrlr> Hardy is installed and I did the other tcpdump from the gutsy live-cd.
<hrlr> So I can't really compare...  other than to say that they're both default installs.
<hrlr> err... default settings
<collusion> oic.
<collusion> does "grep host-name /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient*" return anything on hardy?
<hrlr> this returns nothing
<collusion> well, the next thing i'd be curious about is the output of NetworkManager in /var/log/daemon.log between gutsy and hardy.
<collusion> sounds like it might be a regression.
<hrlr> I'm not sure what I'd be looking for...  any hints?
<hrlr> Mar 31 19:27:41 ubuntu NetworkManager: <info>    domain name 'phub.net.cable.rogers.com'
<hrlr> above is what Hardy produced in the logs...  I'll bet Gutsy says "Mar 31 19:27:41 ubuntu NetworkManager: <info>    domain name 'ubuntu.phub.net.cable.rogers.com' "
<hrlr> should I go look?
<hrlr> brb
<collusion> well, have to run; hrlr should look for hostname entries in the NetworkManager logs.  I imagine there might be a difference in gutsy.
<symptom> hello how do i change the status of a bug to duplicate
<RAOF> symptom: You hit the "mark as duplicate" link on the left-hand side.
<symptom> RAOF: wow... amazing
<symptom> sorry :)
<RAOF> That's OK.  I've missed stuff over there before.
<symptom> Thank you... Im just trying to help out :)
<hrlr> Ok.  I've finally submitted my bug with as much info as I have.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/210095
<hrlr> Can someone tell me if I did it ok?  (Still new here).
<Iulian> Heya
<Iulian> Happy hug day everyone!
<emu> Ahoi
<emu> I wanted to help with the bugwatches... and took #128451
<emu> But I don`t knwo what to do: The Bugreporter is on both bugtrackers the same, and both bugs are reported against ubuntu. on bugs.kde.org the bug is not confirmed.
<emu> I think I shouldn`t add a bug watch. Is this correct?
<james_w> bug 128451
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128451 in meta-kde "Wrong Hebrew text translation in Kontact: deleting recurring events" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/128451
<james_w> emu: someone just did
<james_w> emu: yes, you should add the bug watch, it doesn't say anything about whether the bug is the same status in both or anything
<james_w> it just allows an association between the Ubuntu bug and the upstream one.
<emu> james_w: ok thanks
<james_w> so here we want to know that it has already been reported upstream.
<qense> hapy hug day everyone!
<james_w> happy hug day qense, Iulian
<txwikinger> happy hug day
<james_w> you too txwikinger
<qense> btw, is abiword 2.6 going to be included in hardy?
<snap-l> gense: I'm thinking if it's not on the beta CD, it's not included
<snap-l> sorry, let me rephrase that. that was quite silly of me. :)
<snap-l> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/abiword
<snap-l> Looks like it's 2.4.6-3
<qense> oh, that's a pitty
<qense> abiword has some great improvements in it's new version
<snap-l> I think it was released too late for this cycle
<snap-l> March 24, 2008?
<qense> yes
<qense> are exceptions still granted sometimes at this stage?
<qense> I think this would deserve one
<qense> 2.4 is already 2.5 years old
<qense> http://www.abisource.com/release-notes/2.6.0.phtml
<snap-l> I'm not sure how it works
<james_w> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/abiword/+bug/202174
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202174 in abiword "Please update to version 2.6" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<james_w> there are some things that would need to be done before you could find out for sure
<jcastro> pedro_: can you look at lp:198111 and gnome:502900?
<qense> does hugday tools work with the current hugday page, which doesn't have bug titles, but comments?
<jcastro> I /think/ those are the same bug
<pedro_> jcastro: sure, give min
<seb128> bug #198111
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198111 in evolution "Evolution and Google calendar" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198111
<seb128> gnome bug #502900
<ubotu> Gnome bug 502900 in Calendar "Google Calendar does not connect, no errors given" [Major,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=502900
<seb128> jcastro: right, that's already written in the launchpad bug comments
<jcastro> yeah, I'm just trying to determine if the comment is correct or not
<seb128> not sure the bug has enough information for that
<seb128> somebody having the issue should really open a bug upstream
<jcastro> there's 3 or 4 upstream google calendar bugs which might be related upstream but they don't have details
<pedro_> yep, comments on both reports are a bit confusing better to open a new one upstream
<jcastro> ok, on it
<greg-g> bdmurray: sometimes the upstream report link is not in the comments but on the left under "remote bug watches" and that seems to be confusing for some triagers who don't see them.
<greg-g> bdmurray: should we add "be sure to look on the left if you don't see it in the comments" on the wiki?
<bdmurray> greg-g: Do you have an example?
<greg-g> bug 46802
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 46802 in mergeant "Failure to connect to PostgreSQL database" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/46802
<greg-g> the link is valid and it should be set to "fix released" (although I need to add info into LP about the upstream of mergeant)
<greg-g> that specific bug was marked as done on the wiki because of the lack of link in comments
<greg-g> ok, I'm an idiot, I can't get an upstream link for mergeant started because I can't seem to be able to tell LP what it wants to know to set up the relationship.
<pedro_> jcastro: if you send a report upstream (at least on desktop) please set the status to triaged, thanks ;-)
<bdmurray> greg-g: I hadn't seen the watches in the side before - thanks for pointing that out.  I think it would be helpful to add it to the wiki.
<jcastro> pedro_: noted, thanks!
<pedro_> jcastro: you're welcome
<greg-g> bdmurray: can you help me adding the upstream link for that bug?
<bdmurray> greg-g: I can try. ;)
<bdmurray> mergeant is the project?
<greg-g> yes
<bdmurray> and the problem that you ran into is that the project doesn't exist in Launchpad yet right?
<greg-g> right
<bdmurray> jcastro: this is something you are pretty familiar with right?
<jcastro> yep, I am on it greg-g
<greg-g> jcastro: thankya, tell me what you are doing so you don't have to do it again for me :)
<jcastro> greg-g: basically, I click on register on the lp front page
<jcastro> then I create a new project and fill out all the info for the project
<greg-g> oh, ok. I believe I had done that before (for a different project).  Just making sure that is the right way since it wasn't mentioned in the BugSquad "watches" page
<jcastro> greg-g: https://edge.launchpad.net/mergeant
<qense> you can register a project when selecting one to add a project's bug to the bug watcher
<qense> in the search dialog there is a register project link
<jcastro> greg-g: I usually go a step further and import their svn, register their bug tracker, etc.
<jcastro> since so many of the registered projects are empty
<greg-g> jcastro: yeah, good deal
<qense> I just registered a project and found their maintainer at LP :) so I didn't do a thing(except for the bug tracker) and assigned him as maintainer
<greg-g> qense: I'll look closer next time :)
<qense> ok :)
<qense> you will be maintainer after you've registered the project
<jcastro> yeah, I usually chase down the upstream and ask if they want ownership, etc.
<bdmurray> Doesn't it seem like that bug should be fixed by now?
<jcastro> yeah
<bdmurray> I mean fixed in Hardy
<jcastro> it should, murrayc is upstream gnome-db and he confirms that it works...
<qense> how do you mean, April Fool's Day? http://www.google.com/intl/en/press/pressrel/20080401_virgle.html
<bdmurray> I can't find anything in the changelog about it though
<bdmurray> But that is 2 developers saying it works though.
<pochu> bdmurray: if the link is to fedora's bugzilla, and I add it as a bug watch, do i set the wiki to Yes or to No?
<bdmurray> greg-g: Do you want to close it or should I?
<greg-g> oh, yeah, I'll get it.
<bdmurray> pochu: A bug mentioning the fedora bugzilla shouldn't have shown up.  What bug number is it?
<pochu> bdmurray: bug 36581
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 36581 in gamin "gam_server consumes lots of cpu time" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/36581
<greg-g> pochu: left hand side, under Remote bug watches
<pochu> greg-g: ah
<pochu> didn't know that. is that because a duplicate has it?
<greg-g> hmm, not sure
<pochu> (don't think so, none has)
<greg-g> well, it is in a comment on a duplicate, bug 3814
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 3814 in gamin "gamin eats cpu cycles constantly (dup-of: 36581)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/3814
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 36581 in gamin "gam_server consumes lots of cpu time" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/36581
<pochu> ah, that was a bug migrated from bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<pochu> I am reposting this from http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=6500 as I
<pochu> have received no response from ubuntu developers, and believe this to be a
<pochu> (from the gnome bug)
<pochu> gamin bug rather than a packaging bug anyway:
<pochu> bdmurray: ^-- nevermind
<bdmurray> pochu: I see - thanks.
<pochu> is Florian Thomas here?
<pochu> what do you do not to duplicate efforts and open the same links? do you assign them to you first in the wiki, and later update the status?
<bdmurray> that sounds like a good idea, or maybe saying here which one you are looking at
<bdmurray> I'm looking at 182799
<pochu> I say it because I opened 5 bugs in a row, but (at least) 3 of them where looked by someone else at the same time :)
<bdmurray> That's better than nobody looking at them. ;)
<qense> does launchpad report you when you are submitting a change to a bug when someone else has done that before you while you were editing?
<pochu> but if we look at different bugs we can triage 4x more bugs :)
<pochu> qense: if it's the same, yes
<pochu> e.g. I tried to add a watch and it was done while I was adding it, and Launchpad complained
 * greg-g is looking at 133014
<qense> ok, thanks
<markvandenborr1> someone wants some launchpad karma?
<markvandenborr1> then please confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/208068
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 208068 in totem "totem plays midi, but complains about missing codec afterwards" [Undecided,New]
<keescook> hrm, how do I link to a freedesktop bug?
<bdmurray> keescook: what bug number are you looking at?
<keescook> bug 205037
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205037 in policykit "policykit or policykit-gnome do not work with passwords containing "%" character" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205037
<markvandenborr1> it's painfully obvious, but I shouldn't of course confirm my own bug report
<markvandenborr1> which I did, thinking this was so obvious a bug and so obviously reproducible
<bdmurray> keescook: so also affects "Project"
<keescook> "freedesktop" didn't show up in a search
 * greg-g looking at 198453
<bdmurray> Isn't policykit the "project" and freedesktop.org just the bts?
<markvandenborr1> is there any more useful information I could add to #208068
<markvandenborr1> ?
<keescook> I have no idea.  :)
<bdmurray> jcastro: ?
<jcastro> checking
<keescook> bdmurray: ah-ha, I needed to register it, it seems
<bdmurray> keescook: I found one at https://launchpad.net/policykit
<keescook> (I just created it)
 * greg-g 181457
<bdmurray> Okay, sweet!
<sbarjola> hi, should announce with bug I'm checking here?
<bdmurray> I've tried to add a watch for another policykit bug, just as an experiment, and got a message saying "This step can be avoided by updating the packaging information for policykit".
<greg-g> sbarjola: if you could be so kind, yes.
<bdmurray> So I'm updating it at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/policykit/+edit-packaging
<sbarjola> ok.. thanks
<bdmurray> keescook: so that bit is important too
<sbarjola> #185729
<bdmurray> as it establishes the relationship between the package in Ubuntu and the project
<bdmurray> jcastro: did you do that bit for mergeant?
<pochu> markvandenborr1: I think I already saw that bug
<greg-g> the time is now noon, time to do other work.  Good looking hugday page so far everyone!
<pochu> mvo: bug 208068, I think someone told me you need to update the automatic-codec-installation database, will you do that before the hardy release?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 208068 in totem "totem plays midi, but complains about missing codec afterwards" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208068
<pochu> (in case that was correct, of course)
<mvo> pochu: hm, that might be a different issue, I update the database regularly, but I'm not sure if a simple update will make this bug here go away
<bdmurray> jcastro: I did it for mergeant
<pochu> mvo: did you update it in the last month or so?
<pochu> (that's more or less when gstreamer-plugins-bad gained midi support)
<markvandenborr1> pochu: thx again for that!
<mvo> pochu: should  have happend on "14 Mar", but I can will do another update for final
<pochu> mvo: i'm going to look into it to confirm the issue, perhaps it's a Totem bug
<mvo> thanks pochu
<pochu> I think that if I don't have the codec and gnome-app-install pop ups the database is good and it's a Totem bug... if it doesn't, then it would be the database
<bdmurray> mvo: what is the best way to let you know if I've updated a bug with a branch with a fix?
<markvandenborr1> pochu: it might be both, right...
<pochu> mvo: gnome-app-install works fine if I uninstall gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad, so the database is fine :)
<mvo> bdmurray: poke me
<mvo> pochu: aha, cool! thanks for checking :)
<bdmurray> mvo: bug 209049 has a bzr branch then.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 209049 in unattended-upgrades "Spelling Mistake in 50unattended-upgrades" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209049
<pochu> mvo: although it says "confirm installation of restricted software", but it's in universe :)
<mvo> bdmurray: thanks, merging now
<pochu> ouch X crashed
<pochu> markvandenborr1: can you play midi files at all? they play here, but I hear no sound
<mvo> bdmurray: commited, thanks a lot!
<secretlondon> qense, bug #197902 failed the retrace, so it doesn't have full apport info
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197902 in rhythmbox "rhythmbox crashed when pluged in and removed mp3-player w/o having codec installed" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197902
<qense> doesn't it?
<qense> oh
<qense> I thought it was complete
<qense> I must have confused it with another report
<secretlondon> no, apport-failed-retrace
<qense> oh
<qense> oops
<qense> thanks for telling
<bdmurray> I want to add a bug watch for bug 199960 but am uncertain of which "Project" to use.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199960 in gnome-settings-daemon "error starting GNOME Settings Daemon" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199960
<bdmurray> pedro_: Do you have an idea?
<pedro_> bdmurray:  It'd be gnome-settings-daemon
<bdmurray> And that isn't registered as a project as far as I can tell.  Are we supposed to create a project for every GNOME component?
<pedro_> you want to add one to which bug?
<pedro_> because there's one pointing to a gtk+ bug
<secretlondon> yes, afaik. it seems silly
<secretlondon> it also seems to imply that every bit of gnome is registered on laucnhpad, and gives me the bug triager some ownership of the project
<bdmurray> pedro_: right the gtk+ bug
<pedro_> should it be reassigned then or create another task ?
<pedro_> i'm not sure if that's the same report
<bdmurray> pedro_: I see your point.  I'm particularly concerned about having to add projects for every part of gnome though.
<pedro_> how others projects are managing that on launchpad?
<pedro_> like kde for instance
<bdmurray> I'm not sure I'll look into it though.
<txwikinger> pedro_: I think we have a project for most parts
<bdmurray> What have you been doing in the past?
<keescook> bdmurray: ah-ha, okay
<txwikinger> however, for the kde4 stuff I just use the old project equivalent
<txwikinger> but kde has most stuff combined in groups kdebase, kdelibs, kdeutils etc
<pochu> markvandenborr1, mvo: I've reproduced it, and it sounds more like a GStreamer issue to me
<pedro_> bdmurray: what you suggest is having just a big upstream project called gnome and delete the single upstream products?
<pochu> pedro_: can you reproduce bug 208068 with my steps?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 208068 in totem "totem plays midi, but complains about missing codec afterwards" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208068
<secretlondon> basically all projects need to be registered before you can forward upstream, including universe
<pedro_> pochu: looking
<pochu> thanks
<bdmurray> pedro_: I'm not certain what the right solution is, I just think this one sounds painful.
<txwikinger> can LP bug watch savannah?
<bdmurray> txwikinger: yes
<pedro_> secretlondon: indeed, I'd better go for if we import a project we should ask for a upstream contact and create the project that's it
 * DOOM_NX helloooooooooooooo
<secretlondon> I feel I shouldn't get power to make a launchpad project as I'm just a triager. Can upstream get back their projects?
<pedro_> hey DOOM_NX
<secretlondon> hmm. xchat scrolling this channel but not giving me new posts
<pedro_> pochu: reproduced, I'm attaching a gstreamer log to it
<sbarjola> bug 197730
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197730 in eog "Eye of GNOME doesn't speak Bluetooth." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197730
<pochu> pedro_: cool, thank you
 * DOOM_NX opa giati paei pros ta pisw h karekla?...
 * DOOM_NX goodnight everyone! just ring me if u need anything, love u all :)
<bdmurray> pedro_: I'm going to unmark bug 209979 as a duplicate as I was using it to test some bughelper stuff.  I'll mark it again later.
<ubotu> Bug 209979 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/209979 is private
 * jcastro is working on 146946
<seb128> jcastro: you should write "bug" before the numbers
<bdmurray> thekorn: ping
<collusion> Updated bug 128585
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128585 in linux-source-2.6.22 "[gutsy] no sound with SAA7134 - pci id 1102:0005" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/128585
<thekorn> bdmurray, peng
<bdmurray> I'm trying to get a bughelper clue file to match bug 209979 and I'm not having any luck
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 209979 in gnome-panel "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in clock_zoneinfo_get_coords()" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209979
<collusion> Are the bugs listed on UbuntuBugDay/20080401 in any particular order?
<thekorn> bdmurray, what are the important facts in this bugreport
<bdmurray> thekorn: I've been using "clock_zoneinfo_get_coords" as the op most recently and it matches 201102 (the master) but not 209979
<bdmurray> collusion: no they are not
<thekorn> bug 201102
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201102 in gnome-panel "gnome-panel crashes when selecting location without coordinates" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201102
<thekorn> bdmurray, are you using the gnome-panel.info file in the -data branch?
<thekorn> I'm wondering if this file is valid at all
<bdmurray> thekorn: I cleaned it up but haven't committed it yet as I was trying to add this clue
<thekorn> ok, playing with this now
<bdmurray> I've tried searching dups and attachments and only get 2 matches with it
<bddebian> Boo
<collusion> Updated bug 205940
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205940 in gnome-panel "Places menu shows "x-nautilus-desktop"" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205940
<thekorn> bdmurray, ok, bug 209979 is not shown because it's "Invalid"
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 209979 in gnome-panel "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in clock_zoneinfo_get_coords()" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209979
<bdmurray> thekorn: doh! thanks
<bdmurray> thekorn: additionally I had tried to make the op "run_find_location_save (button=<value optimized out>, cd=0xb0bc10) at clock.c:3202" but I think the <value optimized out> bit was causing problems.  Is that right?
<thekorn> bdmurray, you are right, but there are two options:
<thekorn> escape the <>, I'm not sure how to do this in xml
<thekorn> or use a regular expression
<bdmurray> What is the format for clue file regular expressions?
<thekorn> bdmurray, <op>r'myRegEx'</op>
<thekorn> bdmurray, so maybe something like: r"run_find_location_save \(button[^\.]+\.c\:3202"
<thekorn> ugly but should do the job
<bdmurray> thekorn: thanks, I'll give it a shot
<greg-g> when is regex not ugly?
<secretlondon> I wish I could find *any* info to debug my own system freeze bug
 * secretlondon grumbles
<jcastro> 10 more bugs!
<greg-g> holy crap
<greg-g> I mean, wow
<qense> is it possible dat 5-a-day-applet doesn't do a thing when your SSH key isn't right?
<jcastro> yeah it just silently fails, it has a log in /tmp though
<qense> ok
<qense> thx
<thekorn> bdmurray, hmm, it fails  with r"run_find_location_save \(button[^\.]+\.c\:3202" but works with
<thekorn> r'run_find_location_save \(button[^\.]+\.c\:3202'
<bdmurray> thekorn: the difference there is single quotes vs double right?  I'd been using single
<thekorn> right, but in my example I used double
<thekorn> and it took me some time to understand why this is not working :)
<bdmurray> ah! ;)
<greg-g> there, made my 7 day average be 5 or more
<secretlondon> yay
 * secretlondon got sick of them
<greg-g> :)
<greg-g> some are intense (so many issues popping in in comments/not really sure if anyone knows what the cause is, etc)
<secretlondon> yeah, and a lot of the bugs upstream are *not* watches as they are just related issues
<greg-g> right right
<jcastro> greg-g: not a bad days pull for 5-a-day. We might eventually catch kubuntu-de someday
<greg-g> yeah, with the bug jam at PC and some events this summer, we could definitely rope in, I mean, welcome more people to participate
<greg-g> jcastro: ^
<jcastro> greg-g: I created this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RunningBugJam
<greg-g> jcastro: is the playbook created yet?
<jcastro> greg-g: It's finished but we haven't got the pdf back from the art folks.
<greg-g> jcastro: ah
<jcastro> greg-g: They have a deadline to get them done for penguicon so we have them.
<greg-g> good deal
<jcastro> then we can link it to anyone who wants to run a bug jam.
<greg-g> yep yep, I do like those playbooks
<jcastro> greg-g: feel free to edit that page as you see fit.
<blueyed> Does the move-duplicates script from fnord work for you? I'm getting an internal error only.
<blueyed> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bugsquad/2008-March/000800.html
<afflux> afflux!
<afflux> fnord is just the mail alias :P
<afflux> blueyed: what internal error?
<askand> Should I marked the bugs that I have reported but now is solved as invalid?
<bdmurray> askand: probably it depends on how you solved it
<askand> bdmurray: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106157 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/153734 ...for example..the second one I have already marked as invalid as I was the only one involved..but there were a lot more activity in the first bug so I did not know how to finish it really
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 106157 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Cannot connect with networkmanager in latest kernel" [Medium,Confirmed]
<blueyed> afflux: :) "An internal server error occurred. Please try again later. (url: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-support/+bug/193632/+duplicate"
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193632 in python-support "update-python-modules crashed with IOError in post_change_stuff() (dup-of: 189270)" [Undecided,New]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 189270 in python-support "update-python-modules crashed with IOError in post_change_stuff()" [Undecided,New]
<blueyed> afflux: http://pastebin.com/m60bfecc0
<blueyed> askand: If they have been fixed, close them as "Fix released"
<askand> blueyed: will do
<afflux> blueyed: don't know, sounds very much like a temporary issue imho
<afflux> blueyed: not sure if that's related: I've tested everything using my lp-beta-testers account
<blueyed> afflux: I have a edge cookie, too, I suppose. Can you try "lp-mv-dupes -m 208961 --also-move-masterbugs 193632"?
<blueyed> s/lp-mv-dupes/whatever-your-name-is/
<bdmurray> If there is no clear indication as to what fixed the bug or what the root cause of the bug was Fix Released isn't really appropriate
<afflux> blueyed: right, checking
<bdmurray> askand: It'd be useful to know under what conditions bug 106157 is no longer present.  What version of the kernel?  What version of network-manager?
<askand> bdmurray: In the hardy beta..dont know what version of kernel and nm is in there
<keescook> hrm, my monitor has stopped power-saving.  where should I file that?  :P
<bdmurray> against the aprilfool package?
<secretlondon> bdmurray: that bug was moved to being against ubuntu as it was claimed it was done by ubuntu not by launchpad
<secretlondon> bdmurray: bug #1858967
<secretlondon> bdmurray: bug #185897
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185897 in ubuntu "Bug reporting instuctions need humanising" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185897
<bdmurray> secretlondon: Right, those instructions exist in Launchpad but are controlled by the Ubuntu distribution but are not part of the operating system and that's why I don't think a bug in Launchpad is the right forum for that.
<secretlondon> bdmurray: sure, I saw it as a bug on launchpad, on malone originally
<blueyed> afflux: it worked for you?
<afflux> blueyed: sry, forget the script, it took some time
<afflux> blueyed: but worked, yes
<bdmurray> secretlondon: Okay, why did you bring it up?
<secretlondon> just because you just closed it, and I originally reported it
<secretlondon> but I agree it's 100% better now..
<bdmurray> Okay, great!  I've been tweaking them a fair bit.
<secretlondon> cool :)
<blueyed> afflux: Thanks for testing it, I'll try again later.. maybe my cookie's account is broken somehow..
<afflux> blueyed: let me know when you found out
<blueyed> Does somebody now what may cause "ErrorMessage: package X is already installed and configured"? There are quite some of those bug reports for various packages, e.g. bug 206645
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206645 in bash "package bash 3.2-0ubuntu15 failed to install/upgrade: package bash is already installed and configured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206645
<jwendell> pochu, around?
<andrea_c7a> Hi. I created a debdiff to fix bug #201330. Now I should look for a sponsor but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess is not very clear on how to do this. Shall I set it as "Fix Released" ? Why not "Fix Committed" ? Why "unsubscribe ubuntu-main-sponsors" ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201330 in compiz "Need to whitelist multiple ATI cards, or remove blacklisting" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201330
<txwikinger> andrea_c7a: You should put the bug on confirmed and subscribe the correct sponsor list for the part of the repo
<txwikinger> i.e. main for packages in main, and MOTU for universe
<txwikinger> for such question #ubuntu-motu is the better channel btw.
<andrea_c7a> ok but the bug relates to compiz which is in main. motu is for universe right ?
<pochu> jwendell: hi, how are you?
<jwendell> pochu, hi. fine, thanks
<jwendell> pochu, I was going to ask you to reply that vinagre bug, but I already have done
<pochu> bug 208449?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 208449 in vinagre "vinagre crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208449
<jwendell> pochu, yep
<jwendell> pochu, fortunately next gtk-vnc/vinagre will come with a debug framework, and will not be necessary to rebuild it anymore
<jwendell> pochu, it will be enough to run 'vinagre --gtk-vnc-debug' to get debug output ;)
<pochu> jwendell: oh, that sounds so cool :)
<jwendell> pochu, ask people to rebuild something is too hard
<jwendell> :)
<pochu> jwendell: another option would be to ask the reporters to install a -dbgsym, but I guess that would be only useful for crashes
<pochu> heh, indeed
<jwendell> pochu, yes, we need a good backtrace + debug info
<pochu> for the backtrace, the dbgsym would be useful... not sure for the debug output
<jwendell> pochu, for debug, they have to rebuild gtk-vnc with --enable-debug in configure :P
<pochu> right... I'll add a comment on the bug offering my help if they have issues with rebuilding it
<jwendell> pochu, thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-04-02
<mrooney> hm, after an update gnome widgets suddenly look terrible!
<mrooney> that's neat.
<nabcore> Any devs have any ideas on this one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/58384
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 58384 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "Default firmware for acx11 is non-ideal" [High,Incomplete]
<hrlr> anyone around who can confirm a bug for me?
<Tuv0k> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<hrlr> Oh great...  It's you again...  anyways...  Here's the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/210095
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 210095 in network-manager "NM doesn't pass hostname to DHCP server" [Undecided,New]
<mrooney> hrlr: I feel like I have seen this before...hmm
<hrlr> The bug provides a lot more detail and an easy way to see the bug.
<mrooney> oh it certainly may, but are you aware of another similar bug?
<mrooney> I am not seeing anything immediately
<hrlr> mrooney:  no I'm not aware of anything similar...  nothing that I've seen on the forums or on launchpad.
<hrlr> mrooney:  I was on here the other day looking for help in getting this bug figured out and this is as far as I've gotten.  Better than before I suppose.
<mrooney> hrlr: well, I will be happy to confirm it for you since you provided plenty of information and you seem to know what you are talking about
<mrooney> however I am not a dev so, I can't do much more :]
<mrooney> also it was my understanding you could confirm that yourself but perhaps I am wrong
<mrooney> maybe you are just ethically opposed to confirming your own bugs
<JohnPhys> mrooney:  I think people are supposed to refrain from confirming their own bugs
<mrooney> JohnPhys: yeah, makes sense in most cases
<JohnPhys> mrooney:  if nothing else, it makes sure it's not just an error in that person's setup.
<hrlr> mrooney:  I don't think authors can confirm their own bugs..  I always seek other peoples help.  Maybe I'm wrong.
<JohnPhys> there should be an #ubuntu-confirm, wehre people just wait to respond to requests to confirm bugs
<hrlr> mrooney:  But I've tried it on a LiveCD...  alternate hardware...  nothing seems to be indicating setup problems.
<mrooney> hrlr: so you are saying you confirmed this same issue on a different machine with a livecd? the hostname was note reported there also?
<hrlr> mrooney:  correct.
<hrlr> mrooney:  and also on the same machine that has an installed version.  Just to be of the safe side.
<mrooney> hrlr: would you mind adding a short comment about that, I think it will be beneficial to know it isn't an isolated user or hardware issue
<mrooney> unless it is the same hardware, in that case it would also be useful to note
<mrooney> I wish I had another machine to test this myself
<mrooney> I can try with a macbook here but I don't know the appropriate command
<hrlr> mrooney:  Alright.  Comment added.
<hrlr> are you wired?
<mrooney> I could be, though I am not currently
<mrooney> I am sitting a few feet from the router
<hrlr> It would likely disconnect you.  But you could try it...  type: "sudo tcpdump" and then renew your connection with your router.
<hrlr> Or just look through /var/log/daemon.lo
<hrlr> *daemon.log
<mrooney> hmm I don't appear to have that file
<hrlr> hrmmmmm
<hrlr> do you not have tcpdump or /var/log/daemon.log?
<mrooney> the log, sorry
<hrlr> You're using NM?
<mrooney> does the tcpdump generate that?
<mrooney> I believe so, unless I am confused
<mrooney> aren't we just talking about the default network manager in Hardy/Gnome?
<hrlr> No.  tcpdump provides an on-screen dump of network activity.  So when you renew your IP, related data will show up on screen.
<hrlr> mrooney: yes.
<hrlr> NM 0.6.6
<hrlr> (although I wish it were 0.7)  :)
<mrooney> hrlr: is that a joke or does a 0.7 actually exist experimentally?
<hrlr> mrooney:  it has been around for a while but still in development.
<JohnPhys> mrooney:  0.7 is the "development" branch of nwm, apparently there are severe stability issues, which is why we have 0.6.6, which incorporates some of the improvements/fixes.
<mrooney> oh okay, I can't find any references to it really, even on the projects website
<JohnPhys> hmm, me neither, but I know I saw it previously
<hrlr> You'll mostly read about it in their mailing list.
<hrlr> It's only available in SVN.  You won't even find 0.6.6 up there because the main guy who handles NM doesn't have access.
<mrooney> hrlr: haha yeah I noticed that it said 0.6.5 was the latest
<hrlr> mrooney:  It should be up on there soon.  But he does have the files hosted elsewhere.  Their main focus is on 0.7 now and it'll do everything but wash my dishes.
<mrooney> hrlr: nice, do you have any links that explain new features? I always love to read about what is coming?
<hrlr> http://blogs.gnome.org/dcbw/2007/10/15/networkmanager-07-is-the-new-chuck-norris/
<hrlr> Have a good laugh  :)
<hrlr> mrooney: 0.7.1 will feature a new applet though.  That'll be nice.
<mrooney> thanks, I can't wait!
<mrooney> Intrepid, maybe.
<JohnPhys> anyone experiencing Bug #190848 in Hardy?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190848 in gnome-terminal "font in terminal does not resemble font in preview" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190848
<askand> Doesn't bug 63352 deserve a higher priority? It is like Mads says in the report "a real showstopper for some of us"
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 63352 in linux "Creative labs X-Fi sound card unsupported" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/63352
<mrooney> askand: I agree, I can't adjust it but I can chime in at least
<askand> mrooney: Glad to hear, let's hope someone else in here can change it :)
<mrooney> okay I added a comment, also mentioning the Linux Driver Project, that could be useful if it is still active
<RAOF> askand: Nope, that looks wishlist to me.
<RAOF> "I wish this hardware that has never previously worked to work." :)
<hrlr> RAOF:  What priority would you see this as?: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/210095
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 210095 in network-manager "NM doesn't pass hostname to DHCP server" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<askand> RAOF: According to wiki "Ones that affect unusual configurations or uncommon hardware" should be marked as atleast low..
<hrlr> RAOF: And who establishes priority?
<askand> RAOF: Im not eve sure if it counts as uncommon hardware
<askand> hrlr: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<hrlr> askand: thanks man!
<askand> your welcome :)
<askand> RAOF:  I would almost say "Has a severe impact on a small portion of Ubuntu users"
<hrlr> hrmm...  seems like my bug would fall under critical to me.
<RAOF> hrlr: In what way?  Also, I contend that not everyone is affected by it (since I'm not :))
<RAOF> askand: If it was a regression - ie: there had been sound support before, and now there isn't - then it would be probably be medium or higher.  But basically, that card has never worked.  So you get less sympathy for finding that it doesn't work in Ubuntu :/
<askand> RAOF: I see :(
<RAOF> hrlr: Your bug seems to be in the right place, and people who actually know what they're talking about will eventually manage to see it.
<hrlr> RAOF:  How were you able to determine that you weren't affected by it?
<RAOF> hrlr: By seeing my hostname in the router's routing logs.
<hrlr> RAOF:  And you're using dynamic IP?
<RAOF> DHCP, yup.
<hrlr> RAOF:  Interesting.
 * RAOF fails to see how it has a severe impact on... well, anyone really.
<hrlr> So, high maybe?
<RAOF> What _is_ the impact of that bug?
<RAOF> I mean, to me it seems purely cosmetic.  What does it prevent you from doing?
<hrlr> RAOF:  "Undecided"
<askand> RAOF: Do you know if that soundproblem could have been fixed in another distro than ubuntu? Or is it a problem in the kernel itself (missing drivers) and therefore could not work anywhere?
<RAOF> askand: There aren't any drivers written for your card at all*.  It's not going to work anywhere.
<askand> RAOF: except for the oss-drivers that has an early beta..could this be inplemented in later ubuntureleases somehow?
<RAOF> hrlr: Oh, I know what the current importance is set in Launchpad.  What I meant was "why is that bug a problem for you"?  Why should a developer care? (Note, it's entirely possible that there's a good reason for someone to care a lot.  I just can't see it)
<RAOF> askand: It's tremendously unlikely that OSS will  appearing in the near
<RAOF> askand: Will be *used* in the near future for Ubuntu.  It's possible someone will write an ALSA driver, though.
<askand> RAOF: Why is that? Thanks for answering my questions btw :)
<RAOF> askand: Because we've just spent the last couple of years purging the system of the awkward travesty that is OSS (< version 4, no idea of 4).
<askand> RAOF: Ah I see, pulseaudio and all this :)
<RAOF> askand: Or, rather: there's a perfectly good driver infrastructure available.  It's ALSA, and that's what everyone has been writing drivers for/applications against for a goodly number of years.
<hrlr> RAOF:  Good question.  I'll try to establish a worst case scenario.
<RAOF> It might also be interesting to know if it works correctly when you don't have duplicate hostnames, of course.
<hrlr> RAOF:  I don't follow.
<hrlr> RAOF:  These are just separate instances of Ubuntu on the same computer.  None of them exist at the same time.
<RAOF> hrlr: Ah, right.  It looked from the bug report like you had two computers with the same 'ubuntu' hostname on your network.
<hrlr> RAOF:  No.  Just one instance on the network at one time.  (reboot: try Gutsy/reboot: try Hardy/reboot: try Gutsy LiveCD/reboot: try hardy LiveCD)
<RAOF> Ah, right.  It's possible that I'm just tired.
<hrlr> RAOF:  Yeah, I'm getting there myself.
 * RAOF suspects that it's not 3:20pm for hrlr.
<hrlr> RAOF:  How's the weather tomorrow?  :)
<hrlr> j/k  :)
<mr-russ> Hi, when running a beta, like Hardy, how do I install all binaries with debug symbols so bug reports are more useful?
<mr-russ> I know I can install individual dbgsym packages.  Is there a method to do an entire system with debug packages?
<JohnPhys> mr-russ:  I don't know that you'd want to install *all* of them at the moment, I think that would take up quite a bit of disk space.
<mr-russ> how big is a debug package vs stripped?
<mr-russ> maybe at least stack frame pointers, so the bt at least has function names in it.  but maybe my debugging is rusty, been working on interpreted languages for too long.
<mr-russ> okay, well pidgin debug is installed, lets see if it decides to crash again.
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
 * mr-russ hates topic changes
<mr-russ> I can never remember what the old topic was to know the difference.
<gilligan_> hi
<gilligan_> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/14519 <-- does anyone know something about this bug ? it is marked as resolved yet this problem is exactly what I am running into now
<gilligan_> eh, sorry
<gilligan_> wrong link
<gilligan_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/75527
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 75527 in update-manager "dist upgrade on feisty tries to remove apt (dup-of: 75562)" [Undecided,New]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 75562 in gcc-4.1 "broken dependencies in feisty dist-upgrade." [Undecided,Fix released]
<gilligan_> fix released.. well it doesn't seem fixed here
<gilligan_> and i've made sure i've updated all feisty packages
<gilligan_> it's supposed to be fixed with libstdc++6 4.1.1-21ubuntu2 yet I have 4.1.2-0ubuntu4 installed and the problem remains/or has been reintroduced?
<gilligan_> hm.. i removed gcc and now it seems to be solved
<james_w> gilligan_: it's probably worth filing a bug with all the output you can get
<james_w> are you using the graphical updater?
<gilligan_> no.. i initially just used apt-get
<james_w> well if you include all of the terminal output from your apt-get session that should help
<gilligan_> also tried the graphical upgrader to see if it would make any difference tho, which as I expected it didn't
<james_w> you are just updating within feisty, or you are upgrading to gutsy?
<gilligan_> upgrading to gutsy
<james_w> do you have feisty-security and feisty-updates included in your sources?
<gilligan_> yes
<james_w> do you have feisty-backports?
<gilligan_> i am pretty certain that gcc-4.1 was causing the problem
<gilligan_> yes
<james_w> it might be backports that are the problem then
<james_w> I think you should file a bug and include all that information as well
<gilligan_> oh.. or it might be libstdc++6-4.1-dev ..
<gilligan_> james_w: will do.. have to wait like 1h for the upgrade to finish anyway...
<james_w> the backports team may need to update some backports if that is indeed the case.
<james_w> make sure you don't lose the top of the terminal output from your session
<gilligan_> yeah i gathered some information.. not as complete as it could perhaps be i am afraid.. but I am at work and i need to get stuff done so I can't spend all that much time i'm afraid.. still i am certain i can provide information to be helpful
<gilligan_> james_w: however, which bug report do you think I should reply to ?
<gilligan_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/75527
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 75527 in update-manager "dist upgrade on feisty tries to remove apt (dup-of: 75562)" [Undecided,New]
<gilligan_> or
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 75562 in gcc-4.1 "broken dependencies in feisty dist-upgrade." [Undecided,Fix released]
<james_w> gilligan_: file a new one
<james_w> that's supposed to be fixed and you are seeing the issue with different package versions
<gilligan_> alright
<james_w> you can mention the reports in your bug though
<gilligan_> yep, will do
<gilligan_> thanks for your assistance on this
<gilligan_> james_w: hm.. what package should I specify for the bug report? i mean.. i'm not exactly sure which one really is causing the problem
<gilligan_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-defaults/+bug/210688
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 210688 in gcc-defaults "upgrade from feisty to gutsy tries to remove apt" [Undecided,New]
<gilligan_> hello seb
<seb128> hey gilligan_
<gilligan_> seb128: I remember you being a knowledgable person hehe.. would you mind having a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-defaults/+bug/210688 and add correct packages/project/whatever ? I have a feeling i didn't really specify that properly
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 210688 in gcc-defaults "upgrade from feisty to gutsy tries to remove apt" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> gilligan_: that bug is of no use and doesn't seem to be a gcc-defaults one
<seb128> gilligan_: as minimal information you should include the dist-upgrade summary
<seb128> gilligan_: and the resolver debug log too
<gilligan_> well sorry i am at work and am/was trying to get my work pc upgraded so i don't all that much time to gather information
<gilligan_> the upgrade is still in process now
<gilligan_> plus I didn't specify gcc-defaults .. not know any better I specified gcc but it got expanded to gcc-defaults
<gilligan_> s/know/knowing
<seb128> gilligan_: gcc is a compiler, it's not something using in upgrades
<gilligan_> oh really? ... well i guessed that much.. still it seems like one of the gcc packages has broken dependencies
<gilligan_> obviously I don't know for sure what exact package is causing the problem so I can't specify it
<seb128> you should use update-manager to do updates if you don't know what you are doing
<seb128> it seems not a bug
<seb128> but rather than you don't understand how the packaging system is working
<gilligan_> the update-manager really doesn't change anything about that at all
<seb128> oh it does
<seb128> it doesn't remove packages
<gilligan_> well yes.. it instead just fails and stops completely
<gilligan_> great
<gilligan_> because it can't resolve the problem inflicted by the dependency problem which supposdely existed and supposdely was fixed before with a new libstdc++ release
<seb128_> re
<seb128_> gilligan_:
<seb128_> <seb128> oh it does
<seb128_>  it doesn't remove packages
<seb128_>  I'm closing the bug as a support request for now, it has no information of any use and doesn't seem to be a bug
<gilligan_>  well yes.. it instead just fails and stops completely
<gilligan_> great
<gilligan_> because it can't resolve the problem inflicted by the dependency problem which supposdely existed and supposdely was fixed before with a new libstdc++ release
<seb128_> nothing in your bug description mentions that
<seb128_> you should really add an apt debug log using the conflict resolver to the bug
<seb128_> gilligan_: note that feisty to gutsy upgrades issues are not a priority now since most people upgraded to gutsy any or will upgrade to hardy now
<gilligan_> well as it happens i still had a feisty installation at work which i now wanted to upgrade
<seb128_> gilligan_: well, try using aptitude for the upgrade it might be smarter
<gilligan_> and i took the time to file a bug report..
<gilligan_> oops
<gilligan_> i'm almost certain that I tried that yesterday and it wasn't
<gilligan_> it is my impression that the only way to upgrade to gutsy was to remove the gcc pakcages as mentioned in the report but do as you wish, i'd just appreciate it if you didn't treat me like an idiot ;)
<elmargol> bug #210510
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 210510 in xine-lib "[Hardy Heron] Some formats including quicktime (.mov) and m4v stop playing with xine after upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210510
<afflux> morning
<thekorn> morgen afflux
<afflux> morgen thekorn ;)
<Iulian> Hey
<james_w> hi Igorot
<james_w> and Iulian :-)
<Iulian> Hello james
<qense> hello
<james_w> hi qense
<pedro_> morning fellows!
<james_w> hi pedro_
<seb128_> hey hey pedro_
<pedro_> hello james_w, seb128_ :-)
<Iulian> Heya pedro!
<pedro_> hi Iulian!
<qense> hello
<warrend> hello
<warrend> can someone have a look : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdebi/+bug/209578
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 209578 in gdebi "gdebi-kde crashes with an memory allocation error" [Undecided,New]
<warrend> can someone have a look : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdebi/+bug/209578
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 209578 in gdebi "gdebi-kde crashes with an memory allocation error" [Undecided,New]
<yuriy> warrend: iirc Riddell and mhb already know about that bug and someone is working on it but hasn't figured it out yet
<warrend> yuriy: ok, does they plan to resolve it quikly?
<yuriy> however, it's not "any package", it's intermittent
<warrend> what do you mean? (poor vocabulary ^^)
<yuriy> warrend: as in it only happens with some packages, and only some of the time
<warrend> yeah
<warrend> but would like to know if they plan to release a package to test it out
<warrend> because if it doesn't work for hardy, it will be a huge bug ;)
<warrend> IMO
<warrend> thanks for the response ;)
<yuriy> warrend: somebody is working on it but hasn't figured out the problem yet. would certainly be good to fix it for hardy of course
<warrend> +1 ;)
<warrend> do you know the bug link where it's being discusses?
<warrend> discussed? *
<yuriy> warrend: i'm looking for it. i'm just going off of discussionon irc though
<yuriy> warrend: i think it's bug 153943
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153943 in gdebi "Gdebi-kde uses massive amounts of memory!" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153943
<warrend> will be hard to fix if you see that it didn't change since 3 months
<bdmurray> pedro_: Do the new package graphs look okay to you?
<pedro_> bdmurray: for firefox and xul? yeah they look pretty good thanks
<bdmurray> pedro_: Great, I just wanted to make sure.
<bdmurray> greg-g: I've moved the "List of Triagers" stuff you did to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Contacts
<bdmurray> If you have an area of speciality or packages you feel adapt at triaging please add yourself to the list!
<james_w> bdmurray: is it worth getting that message out wider than the bugsquad?
<bdmurray> james_w: The triaging specialities one? Maybe, however there is some overlap with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResponsibilities.  My thought was the triaging people would be a first point of contact and then the developers - if that makes sense.
<james_w> ah, ok.
<james_w> that does make sense, I didn't know about the other page.
<james_w> I see you specialise in everything :-)
<bdmurray> Maybe nothing would be more better? ;)
<greg-g> bdmurray: looks good
<bdmurray> greg-g: thanks to you. :-)
<greg-g> ahh, good, you have already sent out an email about it.
<secretlondon> I've added myself, I'm a bit of a jack of all trades though
<thekorn> bdmurray, hi, what do you think about a new upload of bughelper/py-lp-bugs?
<bdmurray> thekorn: I'm in a meeting at the moment but think it would be a good idea.
<bdmurray> It is on my list for this week.
<thekorn> bdmurray, ok, I will walk through the buglist and check if there are some bugfixes uncommitted in a bit
<bdmurray> thekorn: great, I want to get a new out because of the python warnings bit and the dontlist stuff.  Additionally, I'm concerned about the attachment parsing in the +text interface, but I do agree with your comment in bug 210576.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 210576 in python-launchpad-bugs "failing to parse bug attachments in text mode" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210576
<thekorn> bdmurray, from py-lp-bugs' poit of view every solution to fix bug 210576 might cause instability: we can adjust the current parser, this will be a diff of about 50 lines of code, and I'm really unsure if this works at all
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 210576 in python-launchpad-bugs "failing to parse bug attachments in text mode" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210576
<thekorn> or we can use the completely new parser, which has a solution but is only tested for some 10 bugs
<bdmurray> I'll see what I can do about getting the launchpad bug fixed as that would really be best.
<thekorn> thanks
<james_w> secretlondon: hi
<james_w> secretlondon: are you a member of ubuntu-uk?
<secretlondon> hi
<secretlondon> no
<james_w> ah, ok.
<james_w> we're hoping to have a packaging/bug jam in a couple of months time, do you know what they are?
<secretlondon> the history is on the mailing list if you really care
<james_w> ah, sorry, I didn't realise there was history
<secretlondon> they caused me to drop out of all Ubuntu for a long time
<james_w> would that make you not want to be involved in anything associated with that group then?
<secretlondon> so I don't want to add my 5 a day to their score etc ;)
<james_w> that's fair enough.
<secretlondon> I wouldn't feel comfortable tbh
<james_w> that's a shame.
<secretlondon> even if there are other women now
<james_w> I was hoping you would come along and help teach about bug triaging, but I understand if you don't want to.
<secretlondon> I'd really rather not deal with them
<james_w> fair enough
<bddebian> Boo
<secretlondon> hi
<james_w> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hello james_w
<thekorn> heno, hi, can you please change the branch mentioned on https://code.edge.launchpad.net/bughelper/trunk/+source to ~bughelper-dev/bughelper/main
<thekorn> it think only the Registrant can do this
<heno> thekorn: looking
<heno> thekorn: done, let me know if that's ok now
<thekorn> heno, looks good, thanks
<bdmurray> thekorn: I might also be able to do it.
<bdmurray> For future reference
<thekorn> bdmurray, oh, did not know, so it's the registrant and the driver (or an admin of the drivers team)?
<bdmurray> thekorn: I'm not certain which team I'm in that would allow me to do it.  Have you tried changing it?
<thekorn> bdmurray, yes I got an unfriendly "Not allowed here"-page, without further info, so I thought te best way is to ask the registrant changing it
<bdmurray> heno: maybe the owner should be the bughelper-dev team and thekorn would be able to change it.  Do you mind if I change the owner?
<bdmurray> How do you setup a 5-a-day team?
<blueyed> bdmurray: AFAIK those are LoCo teams..
<blueyed> You can just edit the .teams file in five-a-day-data.
<bdmurray> blueyed: thanks!
<thekorn> blueyed, hi, does the solution I proposed for bug 210406 makes sense for you?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 210406 in bughelper "Allow easy generation of Launchpad cookie file" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210406
<blueyed> thekorn: well.. I really don't like passing password on the command line, and it shouldn't be encouraged! (visible in process list, shell history, ...)
<blueyed> thekorn: I wasn't proposing to use curl (and depend on it), but only the method being used.. login to the +login page and get the cookie information.
<blueyed> That should be possible quite easily, I believe.
<thekorn> blueyed, I agree, that's why I did not add this options so far, but when you run curl you pass your password to the cmd-line
<blueyed> yes! (and that's bad)
<thekorn> blueyed, what about adding your curl ...-solution to the docs and just close this bug as won't fix
<blueyed> thekorn: bad idea.. ;) please leave it open, so somebody can take it later, e.g. me :)
<thekorn> blueyed, ok, but I think a '--gen-cookie' option does not fit into the bughelper tools at all, because it is not related to bugworking at all,
<thekorn> but ok, I will leave it open, and add a comment, thanks
<thekorn> bdmurray, I went through bughelper's/pylpbugs' buglists,
<thekorn> all bugfixes are committed to the .main branches
<thekorn> I created a new tag for both projects called 'fix-available'
<thekorn> these bugs have a patch, but this are no bugfixes but are adding new features
<thekorn> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/python-launchpad-bugs/+bugs?field.tag=fix-available
<thekorn> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bughelper/+bugs?field.tag=fix-available
<thekorn> bdmurray, so from my point of view the current state of the both .main brnaches is good to upload
<bdmurray> thekorn: I've tested 203312 extensively but it should probably wait for Intrepid - that is what the tag is for right?
<thekorn> bdmurray, yes
 * DOOM_NX eipa feugw feugw feugw, 8a vrw allh gkomena, na mai egw kala mwro mou kai apo gunaikes NA!
<blueyed> james_w: thanks for taking care of 201291.. I wonder now: shouldn't the mime types get added to application's mimetype fields in .desktop files, too?
<james_w> blueyed: yes
<blueyed> james_w: Is audio/annodex relevant for amarok/xine?
<james_w> blueyed: however seb128 told me that mime-support isn't a very critical package here
<james_w> it's shared-mime-info that provides the information to gnome.
<james_w> I'm not even sure what that is, did I add it?
<blueyed> james_w: from http://wiki.xiph.org/index.php/MIME_Types_and_File_Extensions
<james_w> ah, I didn't add the annodex ones.
<james_w> I don't know if that was the right decision
<james_w> after hardy I'm going to talk to the Debian maintainer and get everything up to date with that page
<blueyed> james_w: dunno. I'll take everything starting with audio/* for amarok.
<james_w> then we'll have a whole development cycle for applications to catch up
<james_w> that doesn't stop you adding it now, but I'd work out if it's supported first.
<blueyed> james_w: well, does not appear to be relevant really: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Annodex
<blueyed> apachelogger_: have you worked on bug 191475?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191475 in amarok "[hardy] media tab in file management preferences missing applications" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191475
<james_w> hmm, yeah
<blueyed> seb128: is there a reference page/list, with the mimetypes needed for 191475?
<seb128> bug #191475
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191475 in amarok "[hardy] media tab in file management preferences missing applications" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191475
<seb128> blueyed: no
<blueyed> seb128: ok, will look at g-d-a-p's source
<seb128> what is that?
<blueyed> gnome-default-applications-properties
<seb128> it doesn't use those
<blueyed> well, that's the app in question?! (where e.g. amarok is missing)
<seb128> no
<seb128> nautilus
<blueyed> so nautilus is integrated there?
<seb128> ?
<seb128> nautilus is what is doing the autorun thing
<blueyed> oh.. I see.. two different things..
<blueyed> I was looking for the preferred app tab.
 * DOOM_NX akoma s'agapaw kai se fernw sto mualo, niw8w pws se filaw s'alla xeilh pou filw
<JohnPhys> of course
<greg-g> please update to
<greg-g> ignore that
<owh> I'm working on Bug #203169. How do I properly report an equivalent bug to Debian so they have the benefits of the patches that are attached? The bug as it stands has been discussed in ubuntu-server and we feel that while it won't make it to Hardy, and possibly will be supplanted by Upstart in Ibex, the work still needs to go to Debian.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203169 in udev ""status" function for init scripts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203169
<owh> Should I be asking this in #LP or #Debian?
<greg-g> jcastro: ? ^^
<greg-g> he _might_ know, but he is pretty busy
<owh> greg-g: Tah, I'll leave this window open for a bit.
<bdmurray> owh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/ReportingToDebian might be of some assistance
<owh> bdmurray: Tah
<greg-g> ahh, yes, there usually is a wiki page about everything :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-04-03
<bdmurray> That's my hope. ;)
<owh> Hmm, that deals with a single bug for a single package, but the one I'm dealing with is a single bug that affects at present 10 packages with individual patches attached.
<owh> I'm not sure it's appropriate to add 10 bug reports.
<secretlondon> it is, they'd like the patches I'm sure
<secretlondon> and they'll go to ten different maintainers
<owh> Especially since the patches depend on a single patch in lsb, that is, until lsb has been approved/applied, the rest won't work.
<secretlondon> I would rather have the patches, and let me make that decision
<secretlondon> with my upstream hat on, we tend to be a bit tardy about giving up patches
<owh> I understand, but the patch will make no sense if it isn't related if you know what I mean. That's why we reported it the way we have.
<owh> How with the maintainer for apache for example deal with the patch I supply if the lsb patch hasn't been applied?
<secretlondon> you tell them this in the bug report
<owh> Are you saying that the best way is to lodge the lsb bug and refer to it in 9 other bugs?
<kirkland> owh: i'd definitely like to see the lsb function patch applied first
<kirkland> owh: perhaps we should gate on that....
<owh> kirkland: I agree, and for the rest here, kirkland and I are working together on this bug.
<secretlondon> ok
<owh> kirkland: So, log the lsb bug + patch, wait until it's accepted, then submit the rest?
<secretlondon> you could ask debian, all the DDs I know are idle currently
<owh> secretlondon: In #debian, or somewhere else where there is less chatter?
 * owh recalls that #debian moved to different irc servers also.
<secretlondon> owh I don't know, I've always asked contacts
<owh> secretlondon: I don't know what you mean.
<secretlondon> owh as in found out who is responsible and then contacted them directly
<owh> So, locate the maintainer for lsb-base, talk to them first?
<secretlondon> in the same way that asking in #ubuntu would probably be less useful
<secretlondon> owh yes, and you can find that out via packages.debian.org
 * owh is already looking.
<owh> Looks like chris lawrence.
<greg-g> secretlondon: ready for some dupes concerning the new restricted modules package? bug 211066  :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 211066 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "[2.6.24-14] Cannot upgrade linux-restricted-modules-generic" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211066
<secretlondon> eek
 * secretlondon finishes submitting a bug (elsewhere)
<LaserJock> secretlondon: hi
<LaserJock> secretlondon: thanks for working on the tuxpaint bugs :-)
<secretlondon> hi LaserJock
<secretlondon> LaserJock, no problem :
<secretlondon> :)
<secretlondon> I remade the debdiffs, after working out what they should be with the tuxpaint DD
<LaserJock> and I saw ogra uploaded them today
<secretlondon> oh cool :D
 * secretlondon thinks that's her first patch in main :)
<LaserJock> well keep 'em comin'
<secretlondon> :)
<LaserJock> if you need an upload of edu stuff feel free to ping me
<LaserJock> I totally overlooked the first debdiff you did
<LaserJock> then I was going back through my bugmail and noticed you were politely waiting
<secretlondon> LaserJock: thanks, I will do
<greg-g> hmm, it isn't as bad as I thought it was going to be (the dupe level of the restricted modules package)
<greg-g> oh well, better to be safe than sorry
<secretlondon> it is 1 am in the uk, 2am in europe
<JohnPhys> any idea when that package will be uploaded/fixed?
<greg-g> good point :)
<secretlondon> I'd expect a flood of them 9am ish
<greg-g> JohnPhys: soon: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/hardy-changes/2008-April/010318.html
<secretlondon> although I'm guessing they may present as X hardware doesn't work
<greg-g> right
<secretlondon> or even a package manager error (?0
<greg-g> yeah, I think I have one like that, I am just waiting for confirmation from the reporter
<JohnPhys> greg-g:  thanks!
<greg-g> JohnPhys: np
<greg-g> does anyone know if the "why is my home directory accessible by other users?" issue has a "master" bug?
<bdmurray> greg-g: keescook would know but I'm guessing there isn't a bug report that is open for that
<greg-g> bdmurray: yeah, I figured
<greg-g> I have a temporary wishlisted bug which I have 2 others pointing to
<greg-g> bdmurray: just fyi, in case you are wondering, it is bug 204577
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204577 in ubuntu "The default umask should be set to 077. XDG_PUBLICSHARE_DIR should have umask 022" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204577
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Hug Day! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080403 | Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
<mib_d2yw3jo6> hola
<mib_d2yw3jo6> alguna persona
<mib_d2yw3jo6> qie me pueda ayudar
<mib_d2yw3jo6> a instalar
<mib_d2yw3jo6> el ubuntu a mi maquina
<mib_d2yw3jo6> spps
<Arby> mvo: just the person. What's the proper response to bugs like bug 196261
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196261 in update-manager "Could not calculate the upgrade" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196261
<Arby> it looks like broken dependancies which says packaging issue to me
<Arby> probably because hardy is a moving target
<Arby> is that correct?
<mvo> hey Arby!
<mvo> Arby: let me have a look
<mvo> Arby: yeah, if the problem of duncan (or ccfl2ler) still persists after ~ day or two, then its something we should have a closer look, but its likely that its something transitional
<Arby> mvo: ok, I'll leave a comment to that effect
<mvo> thanks a lot Arby!
<Arby> no problem
<Arby> I had intennded to do more recently but my primary machie is busted :(
<mvo> oh, sorry to hear that, a hardware problem?
<Arby> broken screen
<Arby> on my laptop which is my main machine
<Arby> still runs just can't see anything
<Lhademmor> Hi, I've several times attempted to help out the BugSquad by triaging, but every time I've had to give up. Mostly because a) I have trouble understanding the posted error logs and b) I often don't know which packages/teams to assign...
<Lhademmor> But hey, I've made my first contribution to a bug day by marking bug 195319 invalid :D
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195319 in firefox-3.0 "firefox-3.0 crashes on icanhascheezburger.com" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195319
<Lhademmor> btw rpedro_, I only received your announcement about the April 1st Bug Day (through ubuntu-devel-announce) yesterday - when it was all over :(
<pochu> Lhademmor: you should subscribe to ubuntu-bugsquad then :)
<Lhademmor> pochu, is it a high volume list? I don't want to get spammed like back when I subscribed to the official ubuntu support list...
<Lhademmor> :O
<pochu> Lhademmor: 15 to 50 messages per month in the last 5 months... it depends if there's some topic to discuss, or just announcements :)
<pochu> according to https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bugsquad/
<Lhademmor> pochu, ok then I'm on it :)
<Lhademmor> hmm... I'm running Fx 3.0b4 - anyone running that who can see the band photo on http://metal-archives.com/band.php?id=97 ?
<Lhademmor> Is it bug day today?
<james_w> yep
<Lhademmor> Okay then - not many people active here?
<james_w> it will start picking up soon probably
<james_w> a lot of people don't discuss the bugs on the channel though
<Lhademmor> Damn - probably around the time I have to head home..
<Lhademmor> Where do they discuss them then?
<Lhademmor> Well... then I can have all the support for myself :P
<Lhademmor> Have I handled the bug 196432 correct?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196432 in firefox-3.0 "firfox elements in igoogle banner" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196432
<james_w> Lhademmor: for your first question I can see a picture on the right at the top of the page, is that the one that you refer to?
<Lhademmor> james_w: I'm sorry, I don't understand... what question?
<Lhademmor> Ah, now I found it
<james_w> wow, that's a strange screenshot in the second one.
<Lhademmor> james_w, the one with a bunch of old men with sunglasses
<james_w> It think asking for a reconfirmation with the latest version is ok there.
<james_w> yep, they're pretty old
<Lhademmor> james_w, okay. Damn, then it must be a problem on my side....
<Lhademmor> I cannot see the image (or any other band images from that site) on firefox - only when using other computers)
<james_w> Lhademmor: you haven't blocked images from the site or anything?
<james_w> does it still happen with a new profile>
<asac> hi!
<Iulian> Hey
<Lhademmor> I dont think so, no
<Lhademmor> (to the first question)
<james_w> hi asac, just the man we need
<asac> ;)
<james_w> hi Iulian
<Lhademmor> james_w, how do I change profiles?
<Iulian> Hello james_w, asac
<james_w> Lhademmor: I don't know, we should have the information on the debugging page
<james_w> Lhademmor: check Edit->Preferences, Content tab, second "Exceptions" button, the one for "Load images automatically"
<james_w> check there is nothing in there.
<james_w> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs?action=show&redirect=DebuggingFirefox
<Lhademmor> james_w: nope, nothing there
<james_w> Lhademmor: ok, worth a try
<james_w> that link explains how to set up a new profile
<Lhademmor> ok, thanks
<Lhademmor> And otherwise I'll just wait for it to come out of beta :)
<asac> Lhademmor: whats this about? black images?
<Lhademmor> asac, yep
<asac> which site?
<Lhademmor> and half-opened, jumbled ones
<asac> yeah
<Lhademmor> http://metal-archives.com/band.php?id=97 f.ex
<Lhademmor> there's a big black hole on the right side of the page
<asac> zooming changes it?
<asac> for me zooming in makes the image on the right appear
<Lhademmor> asac, same thing here
<asac> i guess there should be lots of dupes for that bug
<asac> its bug 182038
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182038 in xorg-server "Black rectangle instead of image in FF3 [Hardy]" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182038
<asac> please merge bugs into that
<asac> (which is a xulrunner bug after all)
<asac> merge == mark as duplicate
<asac> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/?field.searchtext=black&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<asac> those are likely NEW dupes
<asac> so if you have reports about broken images on websites, please add xulrunner-1.9 as target and mark as duplicate of bug 182038
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182038 in xorg-server "Black rectangle instead of image in FF3 [Hardy]" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182038
<Lhademmor> ok then!
<Lhademmor> that's one dupemarked :)
<asac> i think we cannot do much about crashes except asking them to test with a fresh profile and then for a test-case to reproduce
<asac> if there is no test-case and the stacktrace doesn't have any symbols we can just set it to invalid
<Lhademmor> damn, I'm off... May return later - depending on whether there're riots in the street or not..
<asac> riots=
<asac> where are you bsed?
<asac> based
<Lhademmor> Denmark :P
<Lhademmor> So no, not riots THAT serious
<asac> hehe
<asac> hope so :)
<asac> i am in hamburg and wouldn't like the riots to come down here
<asac> :-P
<pedro_> hello people !
<pedro_> today is firefox hug day https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080403 feel free to grab any of the list
<asac> hi pedro_ i dropped some basic instructinos about New processing in the hug page
<asac> i think there are more cases ... but just to get started
<pedro_> asac: ok cool
<asac> if you don't want that content in there let me know ... we can find a different place
<pedro_> asac: is this possible to do ? bug 195109
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195109 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox is not compatible with GNOME session manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195109
<pedro_> asac: that's ok thanks you ;-)
<asac> pedro_: i think upstream knows about this, but its unclear what is needed for that
<asac> pedro_: actually i am not sure if it really doesn't work. can you confirm that?
<pedro_> asac: let me check, give me a min
<asac> pedro_: i said it above as well ... everything that claims that images are rendered wrong is dupe of bug 182038
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182038 in xorg-server "Black rectangle instead of image in FF3 [Hardy]" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182038
<asac> maybe we should add those "master bugs" to the page as well?
<pedro_> yeah, let me add it
<asac> pedro_: e.g. bug 209953  is dupe of 182038
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 209953 in firefox-3.0 "Large image is corrupted when zoomed out (dup-of: 207597)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209953
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 207597 in firefox-3.0 "picture scales not propperly to fit screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207597
<pedro_> bug 195109 works fine for me, just tested it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195109 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox is not compatible with GNOME session manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195109
<asac> pedro_: good. i think you can invalidate it
<asac> might have been an intermediate problem
<pedro_> yeah i'm doing it now
<asac> as its old
<asac> anyone having a non-querty keyboard can check if bug 193877  is still present?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193877 in firefox-3.0 "C-z undo keyboard binding doesn't respect non-qwerty layout" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193877
<asac> pedro_: i think a good thing would be to add a list of currently open blockers to that page ... those are good targets to merge in dupes
<asac> for example bug 196933 is dupe of bug 185622 (which is a blocker)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196933 in firefox-3.0 "firefox keeps asking to be default browser when it should not" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196933
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185622 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox 3 doesn't act as the default browser" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185622
<asac> i think the list of blockers and maybe adding the triaged + in progress and fix committed ones to a short list would be good
<asac> should be still short enough to easily check if a bug is a dupe of any of those developer-confirmed bugs
<asac> (those are suggestions for future package-hug-days ... not today)
<pedro_> yep totally
<asac> see what ends up in firefox :  bug 185622
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185622 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox 3 doesn't act as the default browser" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185622
<asac> pedro_: can you reassign that?
<asac> (no idea where to)
<pedro_> asac: ok, let me look at it
<asac> pedro_: its on the wiki page (in case you want to claim it)
<asac> pedro_: you triaged, but didn't claim bug 209981  :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 209981 in firefox-3.0 "firefox crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209981
<pedro_> claimed now :-)
<caberg> Anyone some control the alsa-defaultsettings? please fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/126150
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126150 in ubuntu "Headphone Jack Sense not enabled " [Undecided,New]
<asac> james_w: i always find myself typgin --builder='dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -b' (or -S -sa/-si) in bzr builddeb ... why do I need to do that?
<asac> james_w: i think my question has two corners: 1. why is there no --binary (or better -b) ... 2. why isn't bzr bd using dpkg-buildpackage by default?
<james_w> 2. I thought it did
<james_w> dpkg-buildpackage -uc -us -rfakeroot
<asac> maybe ... could be that i started with this habit because i had no way to build binaries only. i am not even sure that just bzr bd --merge will sign my packages
<asac> yeah
<asac> so it doesn't sign :(
<james_w> ah, perhaps I should just make it debuild or something
<asac> james_w: please use dpkg-buildpackage because it injects CFLAGS that are not in debuild
<james_w> ah, I thought that debuild was just a wrapper around -buildpackage
<asac> james_w: i found that recently when i still typed --builder='debuild -b' and didn't see a crash that happened with dpkg-buildpacakge
<asac> james_w: yeah ... but either it excludes the default FLAGS or it doesn't use it at all
<james_w> I might add --builder-opts so you can just do --builder-opts "-b" or "-sa" or similar
<asac> james_w: i think its valid to maybe not sign a package by default
<james_w> though a --binary may also be useful
<asac> but we should add a --sign flag then that i can use bazaar.config
<asac> (i always wanna sign ... i use gpg-agent so i don't need to type the passphrase frequently)
<james_w> I want to avoid duplicating every dpkg-buildpackage option, but I realise there are common things that should be covered.
<asac> builder-opts sounds good
<asac> i could also use -kasac@debian.org ... so i will always sponsor
<asac> james_w: ok so maybe --builder-opts would be good ... and maybe a --builder-base="dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot | debuild"
<james_w> yeah, it should probably be additional somehow, so you can have that as default, and then you could add -sa on the command line.
<asac> or maybe a --lintian option
<asac> because i think debuild just does run that
<asac> james_w: yes. -sa vs. -si (default) would be great
<asac> together with --binarly
<asac> ;)
<asac> -b
<james_w> this is something I want to talk to people about at UDS, to get an idea of what are the common operations people do, so I'll make sure to ask you
<asac> james_w: i prefer clean flags, but also convenience switches ... like passing -sa -si -b directly (without typing --builder-opts=...)
<asac> james_w: but lets defer that until UDS
<james_w> sure
<asac> its just that everytime i type that i wonder why i actually have to do that ;)
<asac> wihtout setting up helper scripts/aliases
<qense> happy bug day everyone!
<pedro_> hey qense, to you too :-)
<saivann> Hi everyone, I'm currently looking at bug 199215 in gnome-mount and I suspect that the good package name should be gvfs, can someone help me finding the good package?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199215 in gnome-mount "[hardy] SD card does not mount Dell Inspiron 9300" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199215
<james_w> saivann: there is a package named gvfs, is that what you mean?
<saivann> james_w : I'm asking myself if bug 199215 is a gvfs bug or a gnome-mount bug
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199215 in gnome-mount "[hardy] SD card does not mount Dell Inspiron 9300" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199215
<saivann> james_w : gvfs is a package, yes
<james_w> saivann: ah, I don't know. The fact that you don't get a desktop icon suggest gvfs, as that is what would normally mount it.
<bddebian> Boo
<saivann> james_w : Thanks, I will open the bug in gvfs too
<james_w> hi bddebian
<james_w> saivann: I would just re-assign it I think
<saivann> james_w : You're right, that's what I did
<james_w> great
<bddebian> Hello james_w
<bdmurray> saivann: Did you see the update to the DebuggingUsplash page?
<saivann> bdmurray : No, I tought that I was subscribed to this page, but apparently not
<saivann> bdmurray : Reading it..
<saivann> bdmurray : If I understand this correctly, I would change "On x86 hardware, compare the behavior of usplash between a 32bit LiveCD and a 64bit LiveCD" to "On amd64 hardware, compare the behavior of usplash between a 32bit LiveCD and a 64bit LiveCD"
<saivann> bdmurray : Since usplash use x86emu and has more chances to get into problems, but I might be wrong
<bdmurray> saivann: Yes, that sounds correct.  I think "x86_64" would be the most correct though.
<bdmurray> keescook would know best though
<saivann> bdmurray : Also we should not ask for lspci -nnvv, but sudo lspci -nnvv, like described in the kernel debug wiki page
<bdmurray> keescook: is that what you intended?
<bdmurray> saivann: true, could you make those changes?
<saivann> bdmurray : I do it right now, thanks for your advice
<keescook> bdmurray: yeah, that's clearer.  I'd try to avoid "x86_64" since that's more technical.
<keescook> "On 64bit x86 hardware ..." ?
<bdmurray> That sounds good to me
<bdmurray> saivann: If you have any other questions about usplash keescook is the person to ask - I think. ;)
<saivann> bdmurray : Oh thanks :)
 * keescook cries a little
<keescook> yeah, ask me -- I might not know the answer, but I can use that opportunity to go pick someone else's brain and find it.  :)
<saivann> keescook : I triaged a lot of bugs in usplash, if you see that I could improve what I do in any ways, don't hesitate to tell me :)
<saivann> keescook : :P
<keescook> saivann: okay, cool.
<bdmurray> saivann: Do you want to be added to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Contacts for usplash?
<afflux> hi
<bdmurray> afflux: hello!
<afflux> hi bdmurray!
<saivann> bdmurray : Please, yes
<saivann> bdmurray : That would be great
<bdmurray> saivann: I've added you thanks!
<saivann> bdmurray : That's great
<LaserJock> bdmurray: quick question. What permissions does ~ubuntu-bugcontrol have?
<bdmurray> LaserJock: Importance and Won't Fix
<LaserJock> I seem to remember there being a ubuntu-qa team. is that gone?
<jjesse> i think it was renamed?
<LaserJock> to?
<jjesse> don't rmemember but if you were a member of it you still should be
<LaserJock> bugsquad maybe?
<jjesse> sounds right
<LaserJock> I've got memberships in at least 7 different bug-related teams
<LaserJock> it's hard to keep them all straight ;-)
<LaserJock> oh wait
<secretlondon> i think qa became bugcontrol
<bdmurray> LaserJock: ubuntu-qa became bugcontrol
<LaserJock> yeah, that's what I was just gonna say
<LaserJock> because ~bugsquad was the lower team
<LaserJock> so does ~bugsquad have any permissions?
<bdmurray> I wouldn't say "lower"
<bdmurray> No, bugsquad doesn't.
<LaserJock> in a LP hierarchy it's lower
<LaserJock> but yeah, poor choice of words
<LaserJock> now what team does release nomination approval?
<bdmurray> LaserJock: I'm double checking
<LaserJock> my guess is ~ubuntu-dev
<bdmurray> I think it is ubuntu-drivers actually
<LaserJock> I dont' think so
<LaserJock> cause that would mean I couldn't do it
<bdmurray> Hmm, then the launchpad help about is misleading or the permissions are wrong
<LaserJock> and core-dev is a former member
<bdmurray> If you look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/209088/+nominate you'll see what I am talking about
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 209088 in ubuntu "shuttle st20g5 not bootable in ubuntu 8.04 (not even console)" [Undecided,New]
<LaserJock> yeah, I think it's wrong
<LaserJock> I also checked on a Universe package just to see if it was component-specific
<LaserJock> at UDS-Sevilla we talked about having ~ubuntu-dev do it
<LaserJock> bdmurray: looks to be ~ubuntu-dev that has permissions on that
<afflux> does /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state necessarily have a "present rate:" line?
<sbarjola> hi, I'm trying a backtrace for firefox-3 but gdb not found debug symbols
<sbarjola> I've installed the dbgsym packages
<sbarjola> need to config somothing else?
<sbarjola> when I install firefox-3.0-dbgsym I found a binary in /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/firefox-3.0b4/
<sbarjola> should run this with gdb for debug symbols ?, because bash cannot execute it
<crimsun> sbarjola: which -dbg packages?  [The info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs may be outdated, but it provides the gist.]
<bdmurray> crimsun: did you see someone else had bug 208920?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 208920 in ubuntu "PCM volume too high after upgrade to Hardy" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208920
<sbarjola> firefox-3.0-dbgsym and firefox-3.0-gnome-support-dbgsym
<crimsun> bdmurray: no, but thanks for pointing it out.  My e-mail time is extremely rationed these days.
<crimsun> sbarjola: you need quite a few additional -dbg packages.
<bdmurray> crimsun: I *think* it happened to me too.
<sbarjola> how can I know what additional packages need?
<crimsun> bdmurray: I briefly spoke with someone in +1 about writing a script to parse the state file (/var/lib/alsa/asound.state) parameters on dist-upgrade (well, really between different ALSA-driver versions).  This is likely the culprit you guys are seeing - particularly if it's reproducible simply on dist-upgrade (from foo to hardy) in the cli with aplay or paplay
<crimsun> sbarjola: please see the web page I referenced above.  Try a cli-only web browser as necessary.
<sbarjola> thanks
<bdmurray> crimsun: Is there anything I can do to help?
<crimsun> bdmurray: http://wiki.steenbe.nl/extra/alsachk  (by osteenbergen); I don't know if that URL remains valid
<crimsun> bdmurray: post-first-boot asound.state for both kernels would be immensely helpful
<bdmurray> crimsun: A virtual machine would be fine correct?
<crimsun> bdmurray: as long as the audio card matches the host's, yes.
<mrooney> would someone mind looking at my response to bug 211550 and seeing if it is accurate and also letting me know if I should change the status on it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 211550 in clive "[NEEDS-UPGRADING] Clive 0.4.3 to (currently) 0.4.8" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211550
<bdmurray> mrooney: I'm looking
<secretlondon> they haven't said which bugs it fixes, i think your response is fine
<bdmurray> mrooney: The status could be updated as we know it is true.
<secretlondon> that later version is in sid btw, just checked
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-04-04
<mrooney> I am just wondering what the proper way to do it is
<mrooney> ideally we could differentiate between versions of Ubuntu
<mrooney> and say, mark it Invalid in Hardy and Confirmed in Intrepid
<mrooney> that would be a slick way to handle these sorts of things near release
<bdmurray> mrooney: by default the bug is considered to apply to the latest version of ubuntu and not a particular release
<bdmurray> So just leaving it the way it is means it will apply to Intrepid
<bdmurray> We could open a Hardy task and mark it "Won't Fix" but that could be considered busy work
<crimsun> not to mention I realised several days ago that a Hardy task apparently implies hardy-{proposed,updates}
<mrooney> bdmurray: yeah, but I mean for cases where the status is different for different versions
<mrooney> ie a Won't Fix or Invalid for something in FeatureFreeze, but say Confirmed and Medium Importance for +1
<mrooney> otherwise the status is deceptive at some point
<bdmurray> Hmm, I think I see your point.
<nabcore> Does anyone acx within ubuntu?
 * DOOM_NX good morning all
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
<WarrenDum> hi
<WarrenDum> someone knows if ther's progress on the kubuntu bug where gdebi-kde can't install any package/memory issue?
<WarrenDum> Please: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdebi/+bug/153943
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153943 in gdebi "Gdebi-kde uses massive amounts of memory!" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<WarrenDum> if this isn't fixed for hardy, it will create some problems
<Tuv0k> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-security/Release  Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<WarrenDum> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdebi/+bug/153943
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153943 in gdebi "Gdebi-kde uses massive amounts of memory!" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<afflux> morning
<james_w> hi afflux
<Iulian> Hey
<james_w> hey Iulian, how are you?
<Iulian> Hello james. I'm doing fine, thanks. And you?
<james_w> I'm good thanks.
 * Iulian is thinking to change his nick from Iulian to iulian.
<james_w> why's that?
<Iulian> A lot of people complains about it. They can't see the difference between I and l ;-)
<Iulian> What do you think? Should I change it?
<james_w> ah, it shows fine in my font.
 * Iulian shrugs
<pedro_> morning!
<james_w> hi pedro_
<Iulian> Hello pedro!
<pedro_> hey hey! :-)
<effie_jayx> hey all... if a package fails to install due to the fact that dependencies won't be installed, does that make it a bug?
<effie_jayx> or is it just a glitch in the development cycle. and I just wait for it to be fixed
<james_w> effie_jayx: is there a bug on launchpad I could look at?
<james_w> it can be either, sometimes you just need to wait a little, sometimes there's a real problem.
<james_w> so there's a need to investigate
<effie_jayx> james_w,  not actually. I have been trying to install virtualbox, and I find that it can't be installed but I am trying to learn if it is just a bug or that the packages it depends on are not build yet
<effie_jayx> the error reads something like "The dependencies won't be installed"
<james_w> effie_jayx: if you are on up to date hardy then there is a problem at the moment as the virtualbox kernel modules are not available for the latest hardy kernel.
<james_w> that may be the problem, or something else.
<_MMA_> Anyone know about /dev/vboxdrv not being created currently? I'm trying to see if this is a bug, or just a missing update for Hardy.
<effie_jayx> james_w,  I am up to date, right. I saw the revision update yesterday. it seems like the dependencies are not built yet. I shall wait a day or two and see
<effie_jayx> thanks
<james_w> _MMA_: I think it's the issue that the kernel modules are not available yet
<james_w> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ose/+bug/211351
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 211351 in virtualbox-ose "virtual box packages need an update for kernel 2.6.24-14." [Undecided,Fix committed]
<_MMA_> james_w: Ok. I thought most of that was sorted last night/this morning.
 * _MMA_ looks.
<_MMA_> james_w: Ok. I see. Thanx man.
<james_w> no problem
<qense> hello
<james_w> hi qense
<bddebian> Boo
<qense> hello
<qense> does anyone know what I should do with bug 186264 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186264 in hal "keyboard randomly goes dead; takes a logout to restore functionality." [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186264
<qense> It has quite some logs attached but I don't know how to decide if the package is right.
<qense> and of course it should be forwared upstream
<qense> But is it complete enough?
<prana> Would the list admin of ubuntu-bugsquad be willing to help get it imported into gmane? http://gmane.org/import.php
<qense> I don't think so actually
<qense> Ubuntu uses it own archive system
<prana> qense: there are plenty of other ubuntu lists already archived on gmane.
<qense> which lists?
<prana> http://dir.gmane.org/search.php?match=ubuntu
<prana> mirroring a list into gmane is very easy... you send them the mbox archive (which mailman keeps anyway) and then subscribe a special address @gmane.org to the list and it keeps everything up to date.
<prana> you can then read lists via rss or nntp, which is super convenient.
<qense> so it's basically a way to add more ways to read the maillist
<prana> sure.
<qense> ok
<qense> I think I missunderstood you at first
<qense> you could ask the admin, but I don't know who that is :)
<prana> thanks... ;-)
<qense> at this page you can find more information about the list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-bugsquad
<qense> I think the maintainer of the list is at the bottom of the page
<james_w> qense: yeah, I don't know what package that would be
<james_w> I don't think it's been narrowed down enough to be sure.
<james_w> is there any clues in the log (didn't bother to read them, sorry)
<qense> I think it's a freedesktop package, but I'm not sure.
<james_w> yeah, hal is freedesktop
<qense> yes, but it could also be in X
<prana> Is it worth continuing to update bugday topic pages after the fact?
<prana> qense: thanks, just e-mailed the list owner.
<qense> ok ;)
<Pici> not again
<qense> is it a bot?
<Pici> !ops | _Czessi excess flooding
<ubotu> _Czessi excess flooding: Help! Seveas, Hobbsee, gnomefreak, coleSLAW, or dholbach
<Pici> LjL: -motu and #kubuntu too
<james_w> prana: I don't think it's worth updating them.
<james_w> qense: It could be X, perhaps the kernel, there's also a suggestion in the bug that it's g-s-d accessibility features.
<qense> so it needs more triaging. But how?
<qense> we could ask at #ubuntu-dev
<james_w> qense: yeah, that's one option
<james_w> I don't really know what else to ask for I'm afraid.
<qense> ok, I'll ask them
<qense> not again
<qense> oh
<qense> :)
<qense> I was scrolled up
<qense> and saw the czessi thing
<james_w> :-)
<prana> james_w: there ought to be a better way to track shared to-do lists than having to manually update the wiki after every action.
<james_w> prana: yes, there should really
<prana> james_w: is there some sort of moinmoin plug-in perhaps?
<james_w> prana: there's something called editmoin
<james_w> there's also something called hugday-tools that se
<james_w> that uses editmoin to update the hug day pages for you
<prana> james_w: ah, investigating.
 * thekorn_ waves
<james_w> hi thekorn
<thekorn_> hey james_w
<prana> james_w: that's pretty cool; should definitely mention it on the hugday page b/c hunting down the right line and editing it manually is a pain!
<bdmurray> Hello all!
<thekorn> hello bdmurray
<Iulian> Hi bdmurray, thekorn
<thekorn> hi Iulian
<bdmurray> prana: I'll take care of gmane and the mailing list
<prana> bdmurray: cool thanks
<bdmurray> prana: no problem, its a good idea. thank you!
<bdmurray> yuriy: Have you seen bug 153943?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153943 in gdebi "Gdebi-kde uses massive amounts of memory!" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153943
<afflux> morning bdmurray
<bdmurray> hello afflux
<prana> for a bug reported against gutsy that has a fix in hardy (due to updated upstream) ... mark as fix released?
<bdmurray> prana: Yes, and mention the backport or SRU process where appropriate.
<afflux> should a bug that existed in gutsy but is not reproducible in current hardy become fix released if we cannot find a specific version where it was fixed? (it just isn't there anymore)
<bdmurray> I don't think it should be Fix Released if we don't know what the fix was.
<afflux> so rather invalid?
<prana> sorry, what's SRU?
<afflux> stable release updates
<afflux> prana: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<bdmurray> Yes, that's what I use.
<prana> looking at bug 211635, the hardy network manager has solved this problem, i think.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 211635 in network-manager "user-friendly way to delete stored ssid's" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211635
<prana> i was going to indicate that Network Manager seems to now have the requested feature.
<prana> i assume network manager is too tied into current gnome/hal/etc to ever be backported.
<bdmurray> prana: probably, you check via rmadison to see if there are any backports for it.
<prana> ah. could i use packages.ubuntu.com too?
<prana> bdmurray: but either method would only show if a backport exists vs whether one is planned?
<bdmurray> prana: Yes, it would only show if it existed.  I thought it might be a way of checking if a precedent for backporting it existed.
<bdmurray> rmadison is handy command line utility for finding package versions across releases of ubuntu
<prana> ah, cool.
<bdmurray> You mentioned this bug is a feature request in which case it wouldn't be worth of an SRU>
 * prana has been educated.
<yuriy> bdmurray: yes, known bug
<bdmurray> yuriy: It is a duplicate then?
<yuriy> bdmurray: no, metabug
<bdmurray> mrooney: there is a patch in bug 193617 for testing if you have time.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193617 in gnome-power-manager "Hardy rhythmbox stops screen from blanking on laptop lid close" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193617
<pochu> does "wget https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/amule/2.1.3-3ubuntu1/+files/amule_2.1.3-3ubuntu1.dsc" work for someone in Hardy?
<pochu> that's bug 74315, but reading the report it should work since edgy
<bdmurray> pochu: works for me
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 74315 in launchpad "wget https://launchpad.net fails with certificate error" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/74315
<pochu> bdmurray: ok, thanks
<bdmurray> np should I comment on the bug?
<seb128> wgeting sources from launchpad doesn't work for me
<pochu> err, ca-certificates isn't installed...
<pochu> seb128: do you have ca-certificates installed?
<seb128> I face the issue often enough to know it's annoying
<seb128> pochu: yes
<pochu> ok
<pochu> lol, works for me now after installing ca-certificates
<pochu> seb128: ^
<pochu> dget works now \o/
<seb128> pochu: ah, I might get the issue only from my laptop, not sure now
<Pici> aah
 * broonie has a query regarding the followup on bug #207633
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 207633 in dovecot "Fails with commented SSL configuration" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207633
<bdmurray> broonie: what do you mean?
<prana> which program generates the dialog box for password when you click on "Unlock" in an app like users-admin? is it users-admin itself?
<bdmurray> policykit in Hardy
<broonie_> bdmurray: I'm not entirely impressed with the response to the report; the person who followed up doesn't appear to have made any effort to look at the report at all.
<bdmurray> prana: Actually the Unlock button only exists in Hardy
<prana> bug 211805 is probably an easy fix (failure to parse gecos field after getpwent?) so just trying to figure out where the source file is.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 211805 in policykit "Username combo has 3 commas appended" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211805
<bdmurray> broonie_: It seems like a vaild question to me as it isn't obvious which release and version of dovecot you noticed this with.
<broonie_> bdmurray: Two problems. One is that Launchpad doesn't ask for this information. The other is that it is trivial to verify the report.
<broonie_> If the response had been "I can't see this in version X, could you confirm which version you're using" it'd come over a bit differently.
<bdmurray> broonie_: The guided bug filing instructions ask for information regarding the release and package version.
<broonie_> I guess my query is if this is an expected response.
<bdmurray> I don't think the response is ideal but is understandable given that we are very close to the Hardy release and people are quite busy getting it ready.
<broonie_> Looking at the guided bug filing instructions they bury the request for the version in the second page of the report
<broonie_> (for my browser config)
<broonie_> I'd really expect to at least be able to pick the affected release in a dropdown (given that LP does actually record that info)
<broonie_> Indeed, it looks like someone fixed the hardy package shortly after I reported the problem.
<bdmurray> Okay, that's great.  Did you not see the guided the bug filing instructions or were they not clear for some reason?
<broonie_> Didn't see them, they are well off-screen in my browser.
 * broonie notes that the issue with not being prompted more obviously for version information is one of the earliest bugs against lp
<stephantom> Hey there :-) If there's anyone familiar with gksu/kdesu or the su-to-root script, we could use a hand in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/198884
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198884 in wireshark "Wireshark 0.99.7 halted in Hardy" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bdmurray> stephantom: does it hang or crash?
<james_w> bdmurray: hang apparently, but that seems to be caused by a crash in an exec()ed program
<bdmurray> james_w: How did you determine that?
<james_w> bdmurray: there's an strace output attached
<stephantom> bdmurray, it hangs
<stephantom> there is also no output to the system log
<bdmurray> james_w: which part of the strace though?
<james_w> write(2, "21:46:19          Warn Unknown m"..., 15021:46:19          Warn Unknown message from dumpcap, try to show it as a string: capset(): Operation not permitted
<james_w> capset(): Operation not permitted
<james_w> ) = 150
<james_w> wait4(-1,  <unfinished ...>
<james_w> bdmurray: the end, always a good place to start :-)
<james_w> it's hanging in a wait4 call, which I think means it's waiting for the termination of a child.
<james_w> the message above may have something to do with the reason that it is not getting what it wants.
<bdmurray> Okay, I was looking at the same stuff.
<stephantom> the funny thing is that this does not happen if you call it through plain old console sudo
<james_w> that's probably the vital clue
<james_w> "capset(): Operation not permitted" suggests gksudo isn't granting you all the rights that you need, but I don't know why that would be
<bdmurray> I was looking at the gksu changelog and didn't see anything that jumped out at me
<james_w> I was under the impression that gksudo and sudo got you root permissions the same way.
<stephantom> I'll try downgrading the gksu package, maybe I can isolate it to a specific version
<bdmurray> I might make sense to look in debian's bug tracker too
<crimsun> stephantom: does passing -S or -w or gksu affect it?
<bdmurray> incidentally I tired kdesu wireshark and i was able to capture packets
<crimsun> sorry, that should be "-S or -w to gksu"
<stephantom> crimsun, no it does not make a difference
<james_w> bdmurray: that's interesting.
<james_w> bdmurray: probably enough to make it worth reassigning
<stephantom> downgrading to the gutsy versions of libgksu2 and gksu did nothing for me
<crimsun> stephantom: is the environment cleared?  i.e., see gksu -k
<james_w> stephantom: thanks. I don't see anyone saying this is a regression from gutsy, is that the case?
<stephantom> james_w, nope ircc this was no problem in gutsy
<james_w> stephantom: ok, so that suggests it's not entirely gksu's fault if the gutsy versions don't work in hardy.
<stephantom> crimsun, I unchecked "preserve environment" now, but that doesn't change anything either
<crimsun> right
<james_w> stephantom: is there any terminal output when you run it under gksudo?
<stephantom> james_w, no. nothing.
<james_w> does wireshark have a log file?
<james_w> write(2, "21:46:19          Warn Unknown m"
<james_w> that makes it look like it does, I'd be interested in seeing the file.
<stephantom> not according to the manpage, as far as I can tell, but I'll look into it
<james_w> I do have wireshark installed actually
<james_w> after the meeting I'm in I'll fire it up
<crimsun> ok, looking in dumpcap.c
<crimsun> yeah, I can reproduce it locally
<crimsun> b43 [BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)]
<crimsun> interestingly, the child is "/usr/bin/dumpcap -S -M"
<crimsun> ok, so what's happening is that when invoked with gksu, the dumpcap child process is only invoked as the above command
<crimsun> ("/usr/bin/dumpcap -S -M")
<crimsun> when invoked with sudo, the dumpcap child process is invoked with the appropriate interface passed as a parameter
<james_w> wow, 60 line comment about privilege handling.
<crimsun> ("/usr/bin/dumpcap -i wlan0 -Z none")
<james_w> crimsun: nice work.
<stephantom> nicely done
<stephantom> this might be the corresponding upstream bug: http://bugs.wireshark.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=1740
<ubotu> bugs.wireshark.org bug 1740 in Wireshark "window "capture->Interfaces" cannot be closed" [Minor,New]
<stephantom> well, not excatly the same thing, but I guess the reasons for this happening are the same
<crimsun> ok, let's enable Glib debugging
<stephantom> actually, which each failed try, I leave a stray instance of dumpcap behind that is not terminated. much like the upstream report says.
<james_w> there's an upstream report?
<stephantom> I think http://bugs.wireshark.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=1740 could at least be related
<ubotu> bugs.wireshark.org bug 1740 in Wireshark "window "capture->Interfaces" cannot be closed" [Minor,New]
<stephantom> but this one hasn't been touched since september
<stephantom> which is a bit long for such a major showstopper
<james_w> and if you kill that dumpcap instance what happens?
<stephantom> james_w, the capture starts :-)
<james_w> woo :-)
<stephantom> so, the way I see it, the problem is that dumpcap does not terminate, which is what the 'Interfaces' window is expecting before it closes.
<stephantom> dumpcap does not terminate, so the whole thing hangs
<james_w> so the problem seems to be that if cap_set_proc fails dumpcap doesn't exit.
<james_w> though there is another issue that under gksudo you don't have permissions to capset().
<james_w> and we need to fix the latter to have wireshark be useful, but the latter is a problem that should be fixed at some point as well.
<secretlondon> james_w, I've used wireshark since sept, only problem was that capture files were set with root only read perms
<stephantom> secretlondon, under GNOME or KDE?
<james_w> hi secretlondon
<james_w> that's odd
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-04-05
<secretlondon> gnome
<stephantom> that's odd, yeah
<james_w> so I think it fails when trying to add CAP_NET_ADMIN, CAP_NET_RAW to it's capabilities.
<james_w> that only happens if it was run set-uid or set-gid
<james_w> apparently
<james_w> stephantom: is kdesu a suid program?
<stephantom> james_w, sorry, I don't know. can I check that somehow?
<james_w> stephantom: ls -l /usr/bin/kdesu
<james_w> if it is -rwsr-xr-x then it is
<james_w> i.e. it is s in the fourth place, not x
<stephantom> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 7 2008-04-05 00:08 /usr/bin/kdesu -> kdesudo
<stephantom> gksu: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 23016 2007-12-05 19:41 /usr/bin/gksu
<james_w> what's kdesudo?
<james_w> I mean what's the permissions on it?
<james_w> also "lsmod | grep capa" please.
<stephantom> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 68736 2008-03-28 15:43 /usr/bin/kdesudo
<stephantom> lsmod | grep capa returns nothing
<james_w> ok, "sudo modprobe capability" please
<james_w> and try again
<stephantom> FATAL: Module capability not found.
<james_w> ah, ok
<james_w> I was reading http://fixunix.com/mandriva/323379-wireshark-2008-0-a.html
<james_w> stephantom: what's your kernel version?
<stephantom> 2.6.24-14-generic
<james_w> secretlondon: can I ask what your kernel version is as well please?
<secretlondon> sure
<james_w> ok, what is your kernel version? :-)
<secretlondon> i've forgotten the command for that
<secretlondon> arrgh
<stephantom> uname -a
<secretlondon> ta
<secretlondon> Linux celery 2.6.24-14-generic #1 SMP
<secretlondon> I can re check on my machine
<james_w> you are using the (as root) option from the menu?
<secretlondon> yes
<secretlondon> you can't capture otherwise
<secretlondon> i'm using ppp though
<secretlondon> as it's a usb hsdpa modem
<secretlondon> ah but currently I don't have any interfaces available in the program..
<secretlondon> it worked a couple of weeks ago
<james_w> I wonder if it's the .24 kernel?
<secretlondon> I wonder if it network manager
<stephantom> I'm not using network manager
<secretlondon> as I've had loads of problems with things thinking I am offline, and now nm thinks I am online permanentky
<Nafallo> will they release a new NM soon?
<james_w> http://bugs.wireshark.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2288 is kind of the bug.
<ubotu> bugs.wireshark.org bug 2288 in Wireshark "Selecting multiple files with any options creates an error <Child capture process exited: exit status 2>" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<Nafallo> like... 7 :-)
<james_w> it fixes the hanging problem, and the capset problem is described, but not dealt with apparently.
<stephantom> james_w, shouldn't that fix already be in the 1.0.0 release?
<secretlondon> my capture interfaces is blank for some reason
<secretlondon> I clearly have ppp0
 * secretlondon sighs
<stephantom> secretlondon, that happens to me if I run wireshark as standard user
<secretlondon> you are right,  I seem to have lost my run as root menu entry
 * secretlondon realises they are not being very helpful
<stephantom> join the club in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wireshark/+bug/209084 :D
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 209084 in wireshark "no run as root in menu in hardy" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<james_w> stephantom: I don't know.
<james_w> hmm, I've got one
<stephantom> me too
<secretlondon> I got a window popping up warning me about running stuff as root, which i needed to close to use the app
<secretlondon> but I'm currently capturing packets on ppp0 and started wireshark using gksudo from the cli
<james_w> weird. Thanks secretlondon
<james_w> I've got to sleep though. Night all.
<stephantom> the capabilities module was merged into the kernel in .24, right?
<secretlondon> I think some of the 'freezing' may be people not closing the window, as you get the busy cursor and no response nuntil you do
<secretlondon> night james_w
<stephantom> all right, night. thanks james_w
<stephantom> I'll update the bug report in launchpad with our findings
<sdh> yay bugs
<secretlondon> oh yes!
<secretlondon> ah wireshark has now frozen when  I tried to capture using any
 * secretlondon scratches head
<stephantom> yay, finally, now you see how we felt for the last 2-3 hours
<stephantom> sdh, bugs? only 41415 open ones to pick from...
<sdh> stephantom: i meant the hug day email :>
<secretlondon> capture on eth0 hasn't frozen, but I admit I don't actually have a cable in
<stephantom> yay hug day
<secretlondon> capturing on lo fine too
<secretlondon> and any without the promiscuous mode flag set
<secretlondon> but I reset the flag and it's fine
<secretlondon> arrgh for random bugs
<stephantom> secretlondon, try opening the 'Interfaces' window
<stephantom> and start a capture from there
<secretlondon> okay
<secretlondon> closing the interfaces window has caused it to freeze, during the capture that was ok
<stephantom> now that's what we were talking about
<stephantom> and I bet that after killing wireshark you'll still have a dumpcap process lurking around
<secretlondon> okay, restarting and using interfaces it froze again
<Plantain> Hey, I've got no sound on Hardy with an Intel chipset. I've searched the lauchpad and found many seemingly loosely related bugs, but I'm not sure if I should file my own or just add to someone elses?
<stephantom> alternatively, you can kill the dumpcap process. then the capture will work.
<secretlondon> when I closed all the windows it didn't give me back the cli, needed to ctrl-c
<secretlondon> I have multiple wireshark and dumpcap processes
<stephantom> I'm going to bed now, suggest you kill all your leftofter wireshark/dumpcap processes ;-) happy hunting!
<stephantom> that should be "leftover"
<stephantom> I'm getting tried
<stephantom> bye
<greg-g> is it tomorrow somewhere in the world?
<greg-g> oh wait, the hug day isn't until tuesday of course
<greg-g> nevermind
<secretlondon> yeah it's saturday here
<greg-g> I accidently started on some of the bugs on the hugday list :)
<greg-g> I just saw wiki page of bugs and thought "oooo! time to start triaging!"
<LaserJock> tsk tsk
<LaserJock> we can't just have people fixing bug willy nilly
<secretlondon> we could fix them all before the hug day
<secretlondon> as there is no way there is only 100 bugs without packages ;)
<LaserJock> that would be hilarious
<LaserJock> "so ... uh ... whada we do now?"
 * secretlondon points at launchpad
<greg-g> :)
 * greg-g is off, take care
<secretlondon> bye greg-g
<greg-g> tah tah secretlondon
<graphx> Hello all
<graphx> I have a question.  Anyone have experience with pulseaudio?
<graphx> Reason I as is I want to make sure what I am running in to is not a bug...
<Iulian> G'morning
<Joe520> hi all
<Joe520> i found a bug in ubuntu 7.10
<Joe520> with SMC 54mbps wireless card...
<Joe520> i cannot boot from live cd when smc is connected to the PCI bus... the boot will be frozen....
<Joe520> is it fixed in hardy?
<qense> hello
<Joe520> hi
<Joe520> anybody here?
<jeromeg> yes
<persia> Joe520: Lots of people.  What's up?
<Joe520> i had a bug i 710
<Joe520> 7.10
<Joe520> with SMC wireless pci card
<Joe520> i cannot boot from live cd
<Joe520> cos of the freeze
<jeromeg> Joe520: you should report a bug on Launchpad
<Joe520> not here?
<jeromeg> Joe520: here it will get lost
<Joe520> :S
<Joe520> ok where is the launchpad?
<jeromeg> on Launchpad, a trace will be kept, and devs will be able to work on it
<jeromeg> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<Joe520> :S
<Joe520> ok
<jeromeg> please have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures to provide all the needed information
<Joe520> ok
<Joe520> thx
<Joe520> bye-bye
<afflux> morning
<kblin> hi folks
<kblin> I'm currently trying to figure out bug #198871
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198871 in ubuntu "Jmicron AHCI controller probs..." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198871
<kblin> I'm pretty sure it's actually a kernel bug with the jmicron driver
<kblin> it's not filed correctly, though
<afflux> bug 101845 is about gnome-mount trying to access a mountpoint which was not removed on reboot, so it appends an underscore each time. Any ideas on which package is affected?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 101845 in ubuntu "Automounted Volumes mount points change" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/101845
<bicyclist> afflux: So now my presumed bug is confirmed ;) Wondered recently why areca backup didn't run til i found the _ after the drive.
<afflux> bicyclist: right, I have seen the same thing long ago but thought it was fixed since it somehow disappeared
<bicyclist> Long ago meaning in a previous release or earlier in the hardy development ?
<afflux> in edgy even
<bicyclist> Ok, now THAT is long ago ;) !
<afflux> when I was a simple user ;)
<bicyclist> Grin, yeah, same with me around that time ;)
<afflux> I think I even fixed that issue with a workaround, but I can't remember what it was
<bicyclist> Hmm, maybe something in the mtab ?
<bicyclist> I think i remember some issues way back then ;)
<afflux> hm
<bicyclist> Look what i found: There are two lines regarding usb
<bicyclist> procbususb /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw 0 0
<bicyclist> AND
<bicyclist> none /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw,devmode=0666 0 0
<bicyclist> Which one is the correct one ? i remember having removed none /proc.... but now it is there again !
<zasf> #ubuntu-it
<qense> ?
<zasf> sorry, I didn't type '/j'
<qense> :)
<qense> does anyone knows if bug 212271 is complete? I've triaged it, but I can't find the cause in the log files
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 212271 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "2.6.24-15-generic: saa7134-alsa makes HAL to fail" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212271
<exxonn> hi
<qense> hello
<exxonn> i have a question ...im new to ubuntu ..
<qense> ok
<qense> this channel is for bugs :)
<qense> for support you can try #ubuntu or #ubuntu-{language-code}
<exxonn> how do i install azureus ? (a bittorrent client) ? already downloaded it but have no clue how to install it and now i cant even find it
<qense> exonn: please ask in #ubuntu
<exxonn> oh ok .. sorry
<qense> :)
<qense> never mind
<qense> does anyone knows if bug 212271 is complete? I've triaged it, but I can't find the cause in the log files
<exxonn> join #ubuntu
<qense> Launchpad bug 212271 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "2.6.24-15-generic: saa7134-alsa makes HAL to fail" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212271
<mrooney> exxonn: that bug looks related to something I just saw...
<qense> exxonn is already gone :)
<mrooney> oh, indeed!
<qense> does syslog contain the same information as kern.log?
<bdmurray> james_w: you might be interested in bug 210622
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 210622 in bzrtools "package bzrtools 1.2.0-1ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210622
<jarlath> I'm just looking through bugs in launchpad.net. Are bugs filed independently of the ubuntu release version? It seems that there are bugs filed for Feisty and Hardy.
<LaserJock> yep
<LaserJock> there's bugs for every release
<jarlath> So if I just want to triage Hardy ones, is that possible?
<LaserJock> hmm, that can be slightly problematic
<LaserJock> you can look at bugs specifically targeted at hardy
<jarlath> Okay, so the idea is that all releases are treated equally?
<LaserJock> the idea is that we don't know what release a bug applies to
<jarlath> Okay. By searching for Hardy ?
<jarlath> Is that not inefficient?
<jarlath> I'm not knocking the system - I'm just trying to understand so I can contribute.
<LaserJock> well, people just file bugs
<LaserJock> we don't know before hand what release the bug is in
<jarlath> Oh yes.
<jarlath> that makes sense. That's where triaging comes in?
<LaserJock> exactly
<jarlath> (lightbulb!)
<jarlath> Thank you.
<Nafallo> bugs can only be in more releases then one, mind you.
<LaserJock> yep
<LaserJock> so the first step is to verify that it is a bug
<LaserJock> then you figure out what releases have the bug
<jarlath> If the same package version is used in more than one release you mean? I don't fully understand you Nafallo.
<LaserJock> bugs can be carried from release to release as well
<jarlath> Ah yes.
<Nafallo> jarlath: what says it has to be only one version of a program having the same bug?
<jarlath> Nafallo: I understand now. Thanks.
<Nafallo> np
<snap-l> I'm not sure what t do with bug #46994
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 46994 in setserial "Setserial's autosave doesn't work" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/46994
<snap-l> Seems upstream isn't responding
<snap-l> Should I mark the bug as invalid?
<qense> you could send an email to de upstream maintainer to ask for more information about the progress
<Nafallo> snap-l: is it a reproducibla, actual bug?
<snap-l> I've reproduced it myself
<Nafallo> somewhere my mind took a turn and inserted random characters :-P
<snap-l> However, I'm not even sure this is the right way to set serial ports
<Nafallo> snap-l: then it is in fact a bug... why would you mark it as not being one?
<snap-l> I did, and received no response.
<snap-l> My thought is there's another way to set the serial ports rather than setserial
<Nafallo> if it is a bug. it is a bug...
<snap-l> although I'm not aware of what that is, since I'm not using serial ports much anymore.
<snap-l> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=314219 <- This is the note I sent to them.
<ubotu> Debian bug 314219 in setserial "setserial: package configure goes wrong" [Important,Open]
<qense> I've been triaging bug 212271 but I can't find a line in the error logs that indicates what's going wrong. What files should I ask for?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 212271 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "2.6.24-15-generic: saa7134-alsa makes HAL to fail" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212271
<snap-l> qense: Is there anything in /var/log/messages?
<qense> I don't know :)
<qense> I'll ask for it
<qense> how do you mark bugs for expiration?
<LaserJock> qense: they expire when they are set to Incomplete for 60 days without any further response
<qense> when does the warning appear above the title?
<LaserJock> when you set it to Incomplete
<qense> I've set a lot of bug reports to incomplete but they never got a expiration warning above their name
<Iulian> If you assign the bugs to you it won't expire.
<qense> ok
<qense> so you shouldn't assign bugs to yourself when you're triaging them?
<LaserJock> well, assigning means your doing something about the bug
<qense> what's actually the policy withing bugcontrol about assigning yourself to bugs
<LaserJock> like working on it
<LaserJock> I'm thinking for most triage you're not going to want to assign yourself
<qense> the triage guide tells you to assign yourself to a bug report you're triaging until it's confirmed
<LaserJock> huh, interesting
<LaserJock> I guess that would be so that you don't lose track of what you're doing and you stick to a bug until it's resolved
<qense> it's indeed quite useful
<qense> but I think we should  make a policy for this, a clear set of rules to let bug expire but also be able to keep easily track of them
<qense> ping bdmurray
<Iulian> I'm not sure if this is very important when you triage a bug. If you assign it to yourself it means that you are keeping an eye to the bug to be completed and ready for a developer to start working on it.
<Iulian> After that (means that the bug is ready and has all the information needed for a dev to look at it) you should unassign from it and change its status to Confirmed/Triaged.
<qense> but if a bug isn't confirmed nor contains enough information...
<Iulian> You should ask here in the channel and someone will try to help you to triage it, of course if (s)he knows.
<qense> what if the reported doesn't respond
 * Gnine thanks all folks who make ubuntu possible
 * Gnine also hugglez ubotu
<Iulian> After four weeks, its status should be changed to Invalid with the right comment from /Bugs/Responses
<qense> the expiration functionality does that automatically
<Iulian> No, it does not, AFAIK.
<qense> it should
<qense> so if we get a better way of assigning people to bugs we can use it
<LaserJock> Iulian: why 4 weeks when it would normaly expire in 8?
<Iulian> LaserJock: Don't know, ask bdmurray. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<LaserJock> I'm not terribly fond of these "cookie cutter" pages
<LaserJock> some bugs will be open for a long time
<LaserJock> years perhaps
<LaserJock> I'm not fond of just ignoring things after 30 days
<qense> but if no one replies, what should you do?
<Iulian> LaserJock: But not in the Incomplete status and without any responses from the reporter.
<Iulian> LaserJock: Oh yea, it depends.
<LaserJock> Iulian: sure it can
<syke_> qense: hi :)
<LaserJock> look at Debian
<qense> hello
<LaserJock> I say about 20 bugs today that have been opened for > 2 years without a response
<LaserJock> *saw
<LaserJock> it doesn't mean they aren't bugs
<syke_> this bug gets inquiries a few times a day, for months now: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogasawara/hardy-buglist.html
<syke_> er
<syke_> this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/197558
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197558 in linux "ssb module breaks BCM4328 with ndiswrapper (regression from 2.6.24-10)" [Medium,Triaged]
<qense> well, it's confirmed and assigned, there isn't much we can do on that for now
<syke_> working with my canonical support rep, I finally got my wireless working decently in feisty/gutsy, but now it's broken again. i even bought a new laptop to try and help the situation :(
<Iulian> LaserJock: Yes, but that's why we can change its status to NEW again if someone knows something about that bug.
<qense> maybe it shoudl be reported upstream
<LaserJock> Iulian: but it looks like people are just closing bugs as fast as they can ;-)
<Iulian> LaserJock: Unfortunately I noticed that too.
<qense> but bugs like bug 182410 aren't things that need to stay open in my eyes
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182410 in hal "ATI DRIVER CORUPTED" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182410
<LaserJock> qense: but people need to know the difference
<qense> true
<syke_> qense: can I ask my support rep to do something to help?
<qense> support rep?
<qense> what does it support?
<syke_> my canonical support rep, that is :)
<qense> ah, the partner
<secretlondon> syke_ no idea
<syke_> I try to work in the community for alpha/beta to clear up issues before release, and then with Canonical post-release
<syke_> but maybe poking at some french-canadians before release might help get this ndiswrapper issue fixed?
<LaserJock> syke_: it's got a Medium importance and is assigned to the Kernel team
<syke_> ok
<LaserJock> I'm not sure how much more can be done other than telling your support rep you want it fixed ;-)
<syke_> I would be concerned since several people ask in the channel per day, for months now, that they are getting a bad impression of hardy. Hopefully it gets fixed for beta 2
<qense> can it be forwared upstream?
<LaserJock> upstrem to where?
<qense> kernel.org?
<qense> or is it an ubuntu module?
<LaserJock> I wouldn't think sending it upstream would do much, and I would let the Kernel Team figure that out
<syke_> just so they know it's a widespread problem that has potential PR impact ;)
<syke> qense: thanks for your help and candor :)
<DOOM_NX> hello! :)
<jarlath> Hi DOOM_NX
<jarlath> Are the logs of this channel available online?
<pochu> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<jarlath> It would be a good way to learn.
<jarlath> :) Thx
<james_w> bdmurray: yeah, it's on my radar, thanks.
<greg-g> wow, I'll need to make a journal entry about this.  First time I saw a bug with [Intrepid] in the subject.  bug 212478
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 212478 in xulrunner-1.9 "[Intrepid] Use the system sqlite instead of the in-source one" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212478
<secretlondon> wow
<greg-g> yeah, it is a special day
<Raseel> Hi, I'm trying yo get involved with Ubuntu Bug packaging with the MOTU team. I need help with the following things :
<afflux> (what is bug packaging?)
<Raseel> @afflux Uhh... Creating Ubuntu packages for new packages requests.
<afflux> righ
<afflux> then you'll better ask at #ubuntu-motu
<greg-g> so, just packaging in general then yes?  or patches to fix specific bugs?
<Raseel> oh ok... sorry.....
<Raseel> My bad.
<greg-g> no worries
<Raseel> @greg-g : This would be a good place to ask about Bug Triaging then ?
<greg-g> Raseel: yes
<Raseel> Good, I'll be back here soon then :-)
<greg-g> Raseel: sounds good :)
<crimsun> people are jumping the gun a bit with those xulrunner-1.9/ff-3.0 bug reports
<LaserJock> bit interesting
<crimsun> if they had waited until b5 was available to update, they wouldn't have been bitten
<LaserJock> but who wants to wait for the latest crack? :-)
<jjesse> ji like crack
<jjesse> :)
<afflux> argh
<afflux> nice upstream people closing their bug with "this was fixed in <some-version>", but no indication on what was the fix.
<secretlondon> argh
<afflux> they don't run a changelog, they don't have dates in their release announcements, they even do their releases without indications in the VCS. I just don't know between which revisions i've to search.
<LaserJock> that's kinda gross
<afflux> on top of that, they're asking for getting their shiny new release to hardy, *today*, five days from finalfreeze
<afflux> *mumbles*
<LaserJock> what is the upstream?
<afflux> It's the screenlets package, I'm not sure if it's a single person or what.
<LaserJock> jjesse: you're not in -doc?
<afflux> hm, going to bed now. good night!
<Gnine> bug 205654
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205654 in firefox-3.0 "firefox crashed with SIGSEGV in memcpy()" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205654
<Gnine> shame .. thats what i just got
<crimsun> with 3.0b5?
<Gnine> 4
<Gnine> i see..
<secretlondon> b5 is the new one
<Gnine> just that update-manager nor apt has cue me for upgrade yet
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-04-06
<secretlondon> sure, but people won't be that interested in bugs on an out of date beta
<Gnine> indeed
<secretlondon> as they may be fixed in the new version
<feugan3333> Hi all.
<feugan3333> I'm getting random crashes of the xmms2d daemon on my system, and would like to report a bug. What information should I include in the bug report, apart from a backtrace?
<secretlondon> make sure you have debug symbols for your backtrace
<feugan3333> Yes, I do.
<secretlondon> reporting it via apport is best, as that includes information automatically
<Gnine> allegedly...
<secretlondon> if it doesn't trigger you can click on a .crash file and it should submit is that way
<feugan3333> Ah, where would I find the .crash file?
<secretlondon> /var/crash
<greg-g> if you are in kde: http://tinyurl.com/5a7jad
<secretlondon> we have a wiki page on DebuggingProgramCrash which may help
<greg-g> that url is for the standard reply about getting a .crash report submitted
<secretlondon> greg-g, thanks. It would be cool if the bot could churn out wiki links
<feugan3333> secretlondon, yes that's is the page that I was reading to get the crash dump with gdb.
<Gnine> you could always get directly to wiki and search too..
<feugan3333> secretlondon, this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash ?
<secretlondon> yeah, but it'b be easier to say a wiki link to the bot and it would give a URL
<secretlondon> feugan3333, yep
<greg-g> secretlondon: yeah, a "!crashreport" or "!debug" or similar would be awesome, how can we add knowledge to ubotu?
 * Gnine nods at secretlondon 
<secretlondon> greg-g not sure, it's Seveas' bot
<greg-g> yeah
<Gnine> he's not that hard to reach
<greg-g> Gnine: yeah, I just need to think of what to have ubotu do :)
<Gnine> i thought that was already exposed
<Gnine> :-P
<feugan3333> If anyone would like to check my bug report and let me know if I have provided enough information, that would be appreciated: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xmms2/+bug/212566 :-)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 212566 in xmms2 "xmms2d crashes" [Undecided,New]
<feugan3333> Just in time :-)
<secretlondon> feugan3333, it's not a full backtrace
<secretlondon> eg libglib-2.0.so.0
<secretlondon> doesn't have any symbols
<feugan3333> ok, I'll add those and do it again.
<feugan3333> secretlondon, thanks
<secretlondon> we'd prefer it via the auto crash logger
<secretlondon> did you find it in /var/crash?
<feugan3333> secretlondon, yes I found it. Should I add it as an attachment? Or just click on it?
<secretlondon> just click on iy
<secretlondon> it
<feugan3333> ok
<secretlondon> it'll start the crash submitter, and submit a new bug with more info
<Gnine> confirmed. (  :-P  )
<feugan3333> Ok, I see it provides a lot of info :-)
<secretlondon> and it gets automatically retraced at our end
<feugan3333> Ok, nice
<greg-g> so your original bug can be closed then
<feugan3333> Well, its probably not exactly the same command that caused the bug. But I guess that we can assume that it is the same bug. So yes :-)
<bddebian> Boo
<qense> hello
<Iulian> G'morning.
<qense> hello
<Iulian> Hi qense
<mo> Hello. Im running Hardy Heron beta, I'm trying to apt-get install ubuntu-xen-desktop, but it failes becuase a dependency (xenman) is not avaible from the repositories, is this a "beta bug" that should be reported ?
<dba358> hi
<dba358> I think I have a "bug" in Ubuntu gutsy
<dba358> for amd64, the Packages.* files are outdated in the universe branch
<dba358> e.g. ubuntu-xen-server which is a package of xen-meta is newer than the Packages.gz
<dba358> so apt-get install ubuntu-xen-server works on i386 but doesn't on amd64
<dba358> can anyone confirm that this is a bug which should be reported?
<dba358> I'll check back later...
<mo> Hello. Im running Hardy Heron beta, I'm trying to apt-get install ubuntu-xen-desktop, but it failes becuase a dependency (xenman) is not avaible from the repositories, is this a "beta bug" that should be reported ?
<qense> you could look for it
<qense> if it doesn't exist yet you could report it
<alex_> Hi all!
<mrooney> alex_: hello!
<alex_> I wouls like to help triage bugs, but I'm not quite sure how. Is there a walkthroughish page anywhere or just saved irc lessons?
<mrooney> alex_: did you look in the topic? such as the helping with bugs wiki page?
<alex_> absolutely
<secretlondon> I seem to have disappeared from the five a day stats
<secretlondon> I did loads yesterday, and no presence in the last week!
<Iulian> alex_: Then you are ready to go. Just pick one bug from the list, if you have any questions here is the right place where you can ask. Also we are celebrating every week 'Hug Day' (Tuesday and Thursday). Please have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay for more information about the Bug days
<Iulian> alex_: We appreciate if you can come next Tuesday to join the party here.
<Iulian> alex_: This is the list of the next hug day - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080408
<Iulian> alex_: Our task is to hug all the bugs from that list and make them green!
<Iulian> Of course if you have more questions I'm sure someone from here will answer them.
 * Iulian is going to watch a film - bbl
<greg-g> where did you go secretlondon?? (on the stats page)
<secretlondon> greg-g I don
<greg-g> that is weird
<secretlondon> I don't know, it's been ignoring my submissions (looks like)
<greg-g> are they in the bzr repo?
<greg-g> yeah, weird, there is nothing in your log past 3-25
<secretlondon> I don't know what that means
<greg-g> the bzr branch/repo/whatever it is called
<greg-g> on LP
<secretlondon> well i've been submitting as normal
<greg-g> does your local copy have your bugs in it?  .5-a-day-data/secrectlondon
<secretlondon> i'll look
<secretlondon> where is that directory supposed to be?
<greg-g> in your home
<greg-g> ~/.5-a-day-data
<secretlondon> stops at the 25th/3
<greg-g> ruh roh
<greg-g> something broke then
<greg-g> back in your home dir, do a "cat .5-a-day"
<secretlondon> secretlondon
<greg-g> I have no idea
<greg-g> been using the add-5-a-day command or the applet?
<greg-g> (not sure what difference it would make, just wondering)
<secretlondon> applet
<greg-g> then I would poke thekorn about it
<aleehk82> how should bugs be reported with regards to different distro versions
<greg-g> aleehk82: it is assumed the bug is against the latest version of the program
<aleehk82> Many bugs have their headers tagged with codenamesö. Is this the preferred way?
<aleehk82> greg-g: thanks
<greg-g> aleehk82: yes, that would help, or just mention it in the bug report
<aleehk82> greg-g: except for some packages like the kernel
<greg-g> aleehk82: from now on, all kernel bugs will be reported against the package "linux" not "linux-2.6.24-14"
<aleehk82> greg-g: ah, that clears some confusion
<greg-g> well, time to be productive elsewhere
<greg-g> good luck fixing your issue secretlondon
<greg-g> thanks for helping triage aleehk82
<aleehk82> greg-g: thanks for advice
<james_w> secretlondon: do you still have the /tmp/5-a-day-applet.txt file around?
<aleehk82> is it worthwhile to report bugs upstream? should it be handled by the package maintainer instead?
<secretlondon> james_w I'll look
<james_w> aleehk82: it's very useful to report them upstream
<james_w> aleehk82: you should be reasonably sure it's not an Ubuntu-specific problem though.
<secretlondon> james_w yes, and it contains errors
<secretlondon> james_w URLError: <urlopen error (-5, 'No address associated with hostname')>
<james_w> oh dear
<james_w> I guess it's having trouble resolving bazaar.launchpad.net
<james_w> if you "cd ~/.5-a-day-data; bzr info"
<aleehk82> james_w: thanks, it gives food for thought. it's about transmission and file fragmentation.
<secretlondon> Location:
<secretlondon>        checkout root: .
<secretlondon>   checkout of branch: bzr+ssh://secretlondon@bazaar.launchpad.net/%7E5-a-day/5-a-day-data/main/
<james_w> secretlondon: and "host bazaar.launchpad.net" works ok?
<secretlondon> bazaar.launchpad.net has address 91.189.94.254
<secretlondon> I hope this isn't the network manager thinks I'm offline breakage
<secretlondon> that affects firefox as NM can't cope with my usb modem
<james_w> secretlondon: I've got to go out now I'm afraid. I'll happily debug this with you tomorrow if it's still broken.
<secretlondon> james_w thanks, I should be going out too
<james_w> have a good evening.
<secretlondon> james_w and you
<aleehk82> where should I report hibernation problems? https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bugs
<aleehk82> is that correct?
<alex-weej> neither flash nor gnash are working on 64 bit hardy
<AmyRose> Is anyone else having trouble with Synaptic in Hardy?
<AmyRose> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/192140
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192140 in synaptic "update manager hangs at "applying changes" window" [Undecided,New]
<warren_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdebi/+bug/153943
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153943 in gdebi "Gdebi-kde uses massive amounts of memory!" [High,Confirmed]
<Gnine> npviewere.bin and nspluginwrapper bug reports seem to be incomplete yet lots of entries are recorded about them...
<Gnine> maybe apport should be double checked to make those reports happen effectively
<Gnine> bug 204322
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204322 in nspluginwrapper "npviewer.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204322
<Gnine> there are many more like that one
<Gnine> also.. update-manager upgraded system to 2.6.24-15-generic on both x86_64 and 32bit version and grub did not get auto-updated with new kernel info.
<Iowo> Is there anyone here familiar with the brainstorms.ubuntu.com source code?
<JohnPinWa> Iowo: I was just talking to someone named nand in #unbuntu-motu who mentioned brainstorm and the php code.
<JohnPinWa> When someone offers mentoring in Launchpad how do you contact him/her to let them know you'd like to learn about it?
<persia> JohnPinWa: Try asking here.  Which bug?
<JohnPinWa> I'm on this website: https://launchpad.net/%7Ebugsquad/+mentoring
<persia> OK.  Which bug interests you?
<JohnPinWa> Persia: there is a list of bugs for which mentoring is available.  I'm willing to take a swing at any but not sure how to start.
<persia> OK.  Pick one.  take a look.  If you think you have some ideas about triage (see the /topic), but want a hand, you can ask the mentor for the bug.
<persia> As an example, let's look at bug #120746
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120746 in nautilus "nautilus open files twice" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/120746
<JohnPinWa> persia: The singleusermode-password?  How do I get in touch with the mentor?
<JohnPinWa> persia: Okay but how did you find that number?
<JohnPinWa> Sorry, I see it now.  Okay, what's next.
<JohnPinWa> ?
<persia> JohnPinWa: The mentors for the bug are listed at the top of the bug.  Click the mentors name.
<persia> That will show the bugs page for the mentor.  The Overview tab will have contact information for the mentor.
<JohnPinWa> Which gets me to their launchpad page
<persia> Right :)
<JohnPinWa> AH HAH!!!!
<persia> Then, review the bug along with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Triaging, and if you get stuck, try to contact the mentor here.
<james_w> it doesn't look like they are online at the moment, but I am sure I have seen them in here.
<JohnPinWa> and WOO HOO!!!
<JohnPinWa> Damn I've spent the DAY trying to find that out.
<persia> JohnPinWa: Now, 120746 was only an example on the process of identifying and contacting the mentor.  You might want to pick another.
<persia> Also, many people like to just try a couple, and ask for help here if they get stuck: you might consider joining #ubuntu-bugs-announce, and trying to triage a few when they come in.
<JohnPinWa> Is it acceptable to e-mail someone directly from their launchpad page asking for mentoring?  Looking for manners?
<persia> If you have questions, or need help, asking here is the best way to get a response from anyone.
<JohnPinWa> persia: Thanks.  I'm on the mailing list and have been looking at bugs.  Most don't deal with anything I have installed or use regularly.
<persia> You can email someone, but it's best to do so only if you have a specific interest in that bug.  If you're just looking for general guidance on triage, better to just ask questions here, so you can get an answer from anyone.
<JohnPinWa> persia: Thanks.  Will do.
<persia> JohnPinWa: Good luck.
<JohnPinWa> persia: I'll need it.  Thanks.
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-03-30
<JonCharge> Can any one here set importance?
<JonCharge> Ampelbein, ping
<Ampelbein> JonCharge:
<JonCharge> https://bugs.launchpad.net/apt/+bug/351076
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 351076 in xserver-xorg-input-aiptek "Package xserver-xorg-input-aiptek does not install (Januty beta)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<JonCharge> Suggest medium
<JonCharge> And the bug I think has enough information for a dev to start working on it.
<Ampelbein> looking
<Ampelbein> JonCharge: why medium? i would set it to low, it's an unsual hardware.
<JonCharge> It meets two of the criteria for medium I think.
<JonCharge> A bug that has a severe impact on a non-core application.
<JonCharge> A problem with a non-essential hardware component (network card, camera, webcam, music player, sound card, power management feature, printer, etc.)
<JonCharge> But I defer to your judgement.
<JonCharge> You are more experienced. :)
<JonCharge> When I looked at     * Bugs/Importance
<JonCharge> I'll go with low if that is what you want to do.
<Ampelbein> JonCharge: you could also argument that it meets two criteria for low: uncommon hardware and usability issue.
<JonCharge> Ah...
<JonCharge> Your right.
<Ampelbein> i think we should not discuss to deeply about importance.
<JonCharge> Ok
<JonCharge> I'm new at this.
<JonCharge> :)
<Ampelbein> JonCharge: no problem, thanks for helping ;-)
<JonCharge> Anytime.
<Ampelbein> JonCharge: another thing: launchpad uses tags to identify some issues. there is a tag "packaging" which would apply here.
<Ampelbein> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags
<JonCharge> tagged, and I'll read that doc
<Ampelbein> and if you use pgp/mime we won't see your pgp-signature on the comments ;-) (just cosmetical)
<JonCharge> I'll do that.  Do you know how to keep the commands out of the comments?
<Ampelbein> JonCharge: don't know. but they don't cause harm.
<JonCharge> ok
<Ampelbein> i've set it to triaged/medium, following your suggestion.
<JonCharge> ok
<Ampelbein> thanks for your work.
<JonCharge> No problem :)
<JonCharge> I have applied to the bug control team, should hear back shortly I think.
<Ampelbein> JonCharge: have you already sent a mail with your application?
<JonCharge> Ampelbein, yes, I have...
<Ampelbein> JonCharge: found it already, commenting a bit.
<JonCharge> oh ok, I was about to link it
<Ampelbein> JonCharge: wrote a reply, sadly i can't give a +1 yet. please read my comments and the documentation provided again.
<JonCharge> I will, and thank you for the feedback.
<torkiano> hello all, can someone help me triaging bug #344705
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 344705 in openjdk-6 "IcedTea Plugin Doesnt Work" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/344705
<torkiano> Is needed more info?
<dholbach> good morning
<YoBoY> hi
<thekorn> good morning bugsquad
<dominiks> morning bugsquad
<dominiks> bug 98626 was closed in Debian 3 days ago.. how long does it take for LP to reflect status changes of bugs in remote watch please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 98626 in checkstyle "please add command line program" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/98626
<xhochy> Could I please get a wishlist importance for bug 351427 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 351427 in gnome-control-center "Add "use max resolution checkbox+functionality" to gnome-display-properties" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/351427
<liw> could someone mark #349653 as "triaged"? (I'm the developer of the package, it has all the info I need, but I don't have the LP priviledges to change to triaged, just confirmed)
<pedro_> liw: done
<Hobbsee> liw: why don't you have the developer privs?
<liw> Hobbsee, because I suck, mainly
<liw> (by being lazy)
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> it probably only takes a mail saying "please add me to the team", based on who you are, though
<BUGabundo> asac: around?
<BUGabundo> I did ran that comand line you gave me to see why wifi would not connect with low signal
<BUGabundo> nothing to special there....
<BUGabundo> it didn't hopped channel
<bddebian> Boo
<thekorn> hello bddebian
<Hobbsee> argh!  you scared me, bddebian!  ;)
<bddebian> Hi the
<bddebian> Err thekorn
<bddebian> Heya Hobbsee!
<BUGabundo> foo
<dominiks> bug 98626 was closed in Debian 3 days ago.. how long does it take for LP to reflect status changes of bugs in remote watch please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 98626 in checkstyle "please add command line program" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/98626
<hggdh> dominiks, should be at most one day
<yofel> could somebody with the rights mark bug 351389 as wishlist please
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 351389 in ubuntu-restricted-extras "64bit restricted extras should use 64bit flash and java plugins" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/351389
<BUGabundo> yofel: they better!
<BUGabundo> its going to take a while on both counts
<BUGabundo> adobe flash install package is no where to be fund
<BUGabundo> *found
<BUGabundo> and even if we have java 64 bits
<BUGabundo> there is not applet
<dominiks> hggdh: thanks for info.. i'll just wait bit more then :)
<hggdh> yofel, we cannot sanely provide an alpha version of flash as the official distribution
<yofel> ok
 * hggdh also wishes for the 64-bit flash...
<BUGabundo> hggdh: I use 64bits no prob there
<BUGabundo> just don't have source :(
<BUGabundo> java on the other hand is trieker
<BUGabundo> but that's over my head.... no idea what lacks to make the applet
<hggdh> BUGabundo, the issue is not if it seems to work, but the fact it is *alpha*: guaranteed to be unstable...
<BUGabundo> hggdh: hasn't give me any trouble
<BUGabundo> other then some PA issues
<BUGabundo> but latest PA works fine
<BUGabundo> as you can see on my webcam stream
<hggdh> I do not doubt it; I just do not see a reason to add an alpha version of a package in an official distribution. Of course, nothing against having it in a PPA, for example
<BUGabundo> that's the 2nd prob
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak already tried ti
<BUGabundo> but there is no secure sourse of the package
<gnomefreak> huh?
<BUGabundo> no md5, nothing
<BUGabundo> hey gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> hi BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> just talking about flash 64bits packaign
<BUGabundo> someone oned yet another wish bug to packaged it
<gnomefreak> let one of the motu guys worry about that there is alot of changes to files/scripts
<gnomefreak> that are needed
<bond`> who maintains flashplugin-nonfree?
<jpds> I think it's being replaced by adobe-flashplugin in the partner repo.
<BUGabundo> gym time ppl! see you tomorrow
<bond`> jpds: so flashplugin-nonfree should not be used anymore?
<kees> bdmurray: is there a bzr tree anywhere for scripts for doing common bug repsonses?
<bdmurray> kees: via launchpadlib?
<kees> right
<bdmurray> no, I think that would fit well in ubuntu-qa-tools though
<bdmurray> I've a couple I've been meaning to add
<kees> what's the url for that?
<sbeattie> mutt-scripts/b-tool should be easy to extend in that direction.
<kees> the security team wants to push our scripts out into the public
<bdmurray> lp:ubuntu-qa-tools ;-)
<kees> bdmurray: okay, I just shoved a mess of stuff in there.  I'll probably move lpl_common.py to ubuntu-dev-tools when karmic opens
<jpds> kees: You can do so now if you like, I  don't plan to make any more u-d-t uploads till karmic.
<kees> jpds: okay
<greg_> Can anyone confirm that, while using the 9.04 beta, a "side by side" install might take a while, without any notification, before progressing to the "who are you? page?
<Ryan52> kees: heh. should I just ask you directly instead of filing bugs next time? :P
 * Ryan52 notes that ryanakca's changes didn't even work..
<kees> Ryan52: well, file bugs, but ping me, yeah.  I've reworked the whole thing now, so one can use --distro=debian and it should work.
<kees> Ryan52: mostly I didn't like the multiple tests for "if debian".  it needed to be much more generalized
<kees> however, having a patch to work from helps greatly to see which pieces needed to be abstracted.
<Ryan52> ok, thanks.
<donspaulding> python's virtualenv utility is broken with python2.6 on jaunty.  The only bug I can find for this is https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/339904 which doesn't have any solution in sight.  A similar issue (though I'm not sure it is an identical problem) is reported as fixed upstream at http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=518826 .  How can I verify if the upstream package fixes the virtualenv issue?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 339904 in python-virtualenv "python-virtualenv doesn't work with Python 2.6.x" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<donspaulding> i.e.  I'm willing to go out and install the debian package, if that won't totally hose my system.
<maxb> hosing potential is sufficiently high that I wouldn't try that on *my* system
<maxb> donspaulding: What does virtualenv do and how might I test it, anyway?
<Bodsda> Hi, im having problems using gdb, the wiki says to use ctrl+c after continue to go to the next step of debugging an already running application, but ctrl+c stops gdb completely
<Bodsda> O1;2P
<Bodsda> oops
<maxb> Bodsda: Which wiki page do you refer to?
<Bodsda> maxb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace#Already%20running%20programs
<maxb> Bodsda: I think you are misreading the wiki. It says to use Ctrl-C to break into the (gdb) prompt
<Bodsda> maxb: im not sure what you mean, step 5: The program will continue running. Perform any actions necessary to reproduce the crash. If the program hangs but doesn't crash you can press ctrl+c in gdb while the program is frozen and then continue with the next step. -- i read that as meaning press ctrl+c to get back to the (gdb) prompt
<Ampelbein> Bodsda: only if the program freezes
<Ampelbein> Bodsda: if it crashes you are back at the gdb-prompt
<Bodsda> Ampelbein: the program is already frozen -- the section of the wiki im quoting is headed "Already running programs"
<Bodsda> the program is gnome-panel, and it is frozen upon login
<Ampelbein> Bodsda: can you give a screenshot explaining? you attach via gdb --pid <pidofgnome-panel> ?
<Bodsda> Ampelbein: I attach by doing exactly as it says in step three of the already running programs section https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace#Already%20running%20programs  A screenshot wont help, the panels appear normal, but are completely non-responsive
<Ampelbein> a screenshot of the gdb-prompt
<Bodsda> Ampelbein: what are you hoping to see?
<Ampelbein> Bodsda: where you want to type ctrl-c.
<Ampelbein> ctrl-c only makes sense after continuing
<Ampelbein> otherwise you can just do the backtrace
<seb128> Bodsda: just run gdb --pid $(pidof gnome-panel)
<seb128> and they you can "bt"
<Bodsda> sorry, im trying something someone suggested in #ubntu+1, il be back in a sec
<Bodsda> got it to work
<Bodsda> followed these instructions: < syockit> Bodsda: (1) run gdb without any parameters, i.e. just gdb (2) follow the steps until before attach (3) do  the following: set logging file gdb-<program>.txt (4) do: set logging on (5) attach the process (6) do: c   to continue (7) ctrl-c to return to gdb (8) q to quit at any time
<Bodsda> thanks guys
<Bodsda> hey Rocket2DMn
<donspaulding> maxb: sorry, wasn't watching this window
<maxb> donspaulding: Looks to me like the package may be completely broken by the Python changes in Jaunty...
<donspaulding> you can sudo a-g install virtualenv
<donspaulding> err, python-virtualenv, that is
<donspaulding> maxb: yes, that's what it looks like
<donspaulding> maxb: virtualenv let's you isolate working environments when developing python applications.
<donspaulding> e.g. you can install two different versions of django on the same machine and each environment keeps track of which library it has installed.
<maxb> The package builds fine if you add an --install-layout=deb to the setup.py install command, but it still doesn't work.  I think it's going to require source changes to accomodate the changed python default layout
<donspaulding> maxb: it's an incredibly useful tool, and it'll be the first thing hundreds of python devs try to use as soon as jaunty is released, so I think it ought to get fixed before jaunty rolls out, if at all possible.
<donspaulding> what caused the shift from site-packages to dist-packages?
<JanC> avoiding problems with some upstream python libraries when you install them manually, I think
<JanC> donspaulding: so partially the same reason why you use virtualenv I suppose...  ;-)
<donspaulding> JanC: yeah, virtualenv will one day rule the python packaging world, it's just not there yet ;-)
<JanC> well, it's mainly useful if you want to "container" a specific python + libraries for one application, right?
<JanC> OTOH I think that what Debian/Ubuntu want is that their system-wide install keeps working
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-03-31
<maxb> The dist-packages thing is all about separating the install directories for site-installed modules being installed for the *system* python, vs. the modules of a completely site-installed python
<JanC> maxb: right, so that if you install the new google-developed cpython-fork from source, things don't break between both of those
<dholbach> good morning
<YoBoY> hi dholbach
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> hi YoBoY
<thekorn> good morning
<Ryan52> is there some easy way I can subscribe to bugs for packages? where easy means from a script or from a non interactive command line program. ;-)
<thekorn> Ryan52, goto launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/PACKAGE and click on "subscribe to bugmail"
<Ryan52> I want to do this from a script..
<Ryan52> your method doesn't scale well.
<thekorn> ah, ok, got it now ;)
<Ryan52> basically I'm lazy, I already have a list of "my" (or partially mine, or soon to be mine) packages (there's 104 of them), and I want to get ubuntu bug mail for them. I think I'm subscibed to maybe 10 of them... :P
<thekorn> Ryan52, there are two python libraries to access launchpad, python-launchpad-bugs and launchpadlib, but both cannot do this for you
<thekorn> oh, 104, that's a big number
<thekorn> but I think scripting this should be easy, it looks like you have to POST something like {"field.subscribe_me.used": 1, "field.subscribe_me":1} to https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/PACKAGE/+subscribe
<Ryan52> how do I handle logging in from a script, tho?
<thekorn> Ryan52, you can use your mozilla cookie or a base64 encoded Authorization header
<Ryan52> thekorn: ok, thanks!
<thekorn> no problem
<BUGabundo> calc: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/346943
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 346943 in openoffice.org "opening an OOo existing file (with Compiz ON) OOo with appear on another Desktop window" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<BUGabundo> that bug is becoming a nuisance
<james_w> BUGabundo: rgrep -i office ~/.compiz/session
<BUGabundo> james_w: empty
<james_w> BUGabundo: what about calc?
<BUGabundo> sorry?
<james_w> rgrep -i calc ~/.compiz/session
<BUGabundo> james_w: empty too
<bddebian> Boo
<BUGabundo> foo
<bddebian> :)
<BUGabundo> calc: ping
<BUGabundo> just .openoffice or openoffice3 too?
<calc> BUGabundo: any .openoffice*
<BUGabundo> did both
<calc> BUGabundo: perhaps .openoffice.org2 and .openoffice.org
<BUGabundo> updated the bug
<BUGabundo> it *worksP
<calc> ah so it is some sort of werid configuration issue on your system
<BUGabundo> I only have .org and .org3
<BUGabundo> where would OOo conf set the Workspace?
<calc> i have no idea at all
<calc> i have a small idea
<calc> let me see if i can find the file name
<calc> i don't know if it is the same file as was causing problem for other users or not, let me see
<BUGabundo> want me to pack and upload those conf dirs?
<calc> maybe 3/user/registry/data/org/openoffice/Setup.xcu
<calc> not really needed, unless you can make it reproduce again with a clean config dir i can't do anything with the bug
<calc> as upstream won't take the issue unless I can prove it happens on their version
<BUGabundo> ok
<calc> they outright close their own bugs by the mere mention of Ubuntu in the same bug report, regardless of if the user even uses ubuntu
<calc> eg a Windows XP OOo user mentioned that Ubuntu seemed to have the same problem so they closed the bug
<calc> *@#! developers ;-)
<charlie-tca> \o/
<calc> that file above i noted may be all that is needed to be deleted to make it work for you
<calc> but i am not certain, that file causes problems for users with forced maximized mode (aiui)
<calc> charlie-tca: :)
<BUGabundo> calc: http://pastebin.com/m68630c59
<calc> BUGabundo: does just removing that file fix the problem also?
<calc> i don't see anything in that file that seems to note virtual desktop it should run on
<calc> but i am not 100% certain i am reading the file correctly
<BUGabundo> let me try
<BUGabundo> calc: just removing that file, seems to fix the prob
<calc> BUGabundo: ok
<calc> BUGabundo: if you can determine how to properly reproduce the bug then please reopen bug report with the information, then i can send the bug report to OOo developers
<calc> otherwise they either close the bug immediately or never look at it at all
<calc> we have a bug where OOo can get stuck in a permanent fullscreen mode which I was never able to reproduce until someone gave exact instructions (had to do with compositing being disabled, etc) then it was easy and now upstream is looking into it :)
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> but since most of that info on the file doesn't seem to affect me options
<BUGabundo> I have no idea how to reproduce
<BUGabundo> maybe a PPA vs Archive thing
<calc> ppa is the same as the archive (essentially)
<calc> i only modified options that had to be to make it compile on older releases
<calc> its probably just something very hard to trigger
<calc> the fact the file is corrupt is a symptom not the issue itself, so without knowing what the issue is we can't really fix it
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> like XFS fail to dump to disj
<BUGabundo> *disk
<calc> sorta
<BUGabundo> like many now like to call Ext4 bug
<BUGabundo> that could be it
<BUGabundo> very hard to trigger
<calc> something in OOo is getting confused and writing out bad data about window states, which causes it to open on a different window than it should
<thekorn> bdmurray, hi, I think it's time to purge lp_activity_comments.user.js from launchpad-gm-scripts
<thekorn> it does not work correctly and launchpad does the job now
<bdmurray> thekorn: sounds good to me, its exciting to see it deprecated ;-)
<thekorn> yes, this new way of presenting activitylogs is the best UI improvement in the last couple of month ;)
<thekorn> bdmurray, what do you think is the best way to proceed, should I create a bug for this, change it in an attached branch and request a merge?
<bdmurray> thekorn: I hate to "lose" the script totally as it might contain something somebody can learn from.  Perhaps renaming it is the best idea?
<thekorn> bdmurray, well the good thing about VCS is that it is still in the history, but renaming it is also fine, what about creating a "deprecated" directory and putting it there
<bdmurray> thekorn: deprecated sounds fine and a merge proposal would be great
<thekorn> ok, I'm going to create one now
<thekorn> thanks
<bdmurray> Thank you!
<thekorn> bdmurray, I've created https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~thekorn/launchpad-gm-scripts/purge-activity-comments/+merge/5077
<pitwalker> Anyone can start xfmedia without compositing?
<pitwalker> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfmedia/+bug/333384
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 333384 in xfmedia "xfmedia crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Undecided,New]
<torkiano> hello, I reported bug #348275 but now all work ok
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 348275 in linux "[iwlagn] networkmanager applet cannot connect to WPA2 home network" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/348275
<torkiano> I see here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Bugs resolved after update or config change that I should mark it as invalid
<torkiano> What should I do?
<bdmurray> torkiano: What is different that may have fixed it?
<torkiano> maybe the latest network-manager upgrade, but I am not sure, sorry
<bdmurray> since other people are experiencing it and it is being tracked in Jaunty I'd leave it be
<bdmurray> However, generally setting a bug to Invalid in this case would be fine
<torkiano> bdmurray, ok, thank you
<bdmurray> Thank you for asking!
<torkiano> bdmurray, I close the upstream kernel bug because I don't upgrade any kernel package
<hggdh> greg-g, ping
<greg-g> hggdh: hello
<hggdh> hi greg-g -- re. bug 351211 -- I am considering reassigning all such bugs elsewhere, perhaps libc
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 351211 in coreutils "mv crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/351211
<hggdh> this really does not look like a coreutils issue. In fact, we have many such bugs in other packages
<greg-g> hggdh: sure, I actually didn't take a close look at those as I was just marking a lot of private bugs public (especially ones that were "master" bugs for other duplicates)
<greg-g> this was after bdmurray blogged about the list of bugs opened during Jaunty's development, I sorted by Gravity and there were a bunch of private near the top
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> OK, I will start the reassignment
<hggdh> oooooh this goes a loong way back... oldest open bug on SEGV at __libc_start_main is bug 90660!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 90660 in qemu "[apport] qemu-i386 crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/90660
<greg-g> wow, yeah, something to look into then
<ghindo> Hi, if I know of a bug which has already been reported upstream, should I still report it through Launchpad?
<bdmurray> ghindo: It depends on its importance / severity
<bdmurray> Is it something that needs to be fixed in Jaunty?
<ghindo> bdmurray: I'm not sure
<ghindo> bdmurray: I'm mostly asking on behalf of this thread:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1112258
<bdmurray> ghindo: Yes, that would be good to open in Launchpad since its a crash and something we'd like to fix in Jaunty
<ghindo> bdmurray: Cool, thank you.
<bdmurray> Some low priority ones it might make more sense just to open upstream, and the fixes will be pulled in during development of the next release.
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-04-01
 * mase_work is here and willing to help with -intel bugs. 
<torkiano> new information for bug #348275 if asac or somebody are interested
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 348275 in linux "[iwlagn] networkmanager applet cannot connect to WPA2 home network" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/348275
<torkiano> the WPA2 don't work only after computer suspend
<cavedon> hi all
<cavedon> I am testing ubuntu beta
<cavedon> I have an annoying regression:
<cavedon> when I reboot or halt, it stops at "will now halt" or "will now reboot" most of the times
<cavedon> any idea of how to debug that?
<cavedon> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/349778
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 349778 in ubuntu "[jaunty] Dell Inspiron 1525 sticks on "System will now halt", works with 2.6.29" [Undecided,New]
<kees> cavedon: check with #ubuntu-kernel it is likely a problem with the "linux" package -- the kernel itself.
<cavedon> kees: tnx, i'll move there!
<dholbach> good morning
<YoBoY> good morning
<dtchen> ara: please run the http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh bash script and attach the output to bug 301755
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 301755 in pulseaudio "Crackling noise after update to pulseaudio" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/301755
<ara> hey dtchen :-) sure, will do. I hope to see you in Barcelona ;-)
<dtchen> ara: does raising 'PCM' and lowering 'Master' help? (try using alsamixer)
<ara> dtchen: I'll try
<dtchen> ara: i think i said that backwards
<dtchen> dtchen: i.e., raising 'Master' and lowering 'PCMm'
<ara> so, do I raise Master?
<dtchen> yes, raise 'Master' and lower 'PCM'
<ara> OK, I am now testing. I will let you know in an hour (here and/or a comment on the bug)
<ara> dtchen: because crackling noise does not happen always. It usually happens: between songs, or when playing a song an a buddy enters pidgin and things like that
<dtchen> ara: bug comment, please. i won't have access to irc for 14 hours
<ara> dtchen: sure
<dtchen> right. i need to see if i need to roll yet another test kernel.
<dtchen> i'll outline test instructions after reading your comment(s)
<ara> dtchen: and if the test kernel solved the issue, will does changes (in the kernel) arrive in the ubuntu kernel in jaunty?
<lopos> hi
<lopos> good job destroying open office's UI
<lopos> can we mark this as high and fix quickly?    https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/352954
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 352954 in openoffice.org "icons are not visible in menu (kde)" [Undecided,New]
<daywa1> hello?
<BUGabundo> daywa1: hay
<theseinfeld> I have a question about upstream marking. If you want to mark a bug that needs upstream forwarding, in the wiki it sais, I quote:
<theseinfeld> <<Open an upstream task, but not assign a bug watch >>
<theseinfeld> how do you open an upstream task? Is it the link: "Also affects project"?
<theseinfeld> in LP
<james_w> yes
<theseinfeld> in that case, how do you do the last part << but not assign a bug watch >>
<theseinfeld> once you open the "Also affects project" you need to add something there...
<theseinfeld> or am I missing something?
<james_w> you select the project
<james_w> which may be auto-selected
<james_w> then on the next bit check "I don't have a bug number right now, I would just like to mark this project as affected" or something
<theseinfeld> there are only these options:  I have the URL for the upstream bug:, I have already emailed an upstream bug contact: and  I just want to register that it is upstream right now; I don't have any way to link it.
 * theseinfeld is puzzled...
<james_w> last one
<james_w> I was just guessing what the text was
<theseinfeld> hmm
<theseinfeld> I will try it. I will also change the wiki for this, as it is a bit unclear...
<james_w> thanks
<theseinfeld> james_w, the text basically suggests that it is already upstream but there is no link "I just want to register that it is upstream right now; I don't have any way to link it."
<theseinfeld> I am referring at the "Marking a Bug as Requiring Forwarding"
<theseinfeld> so, basically it hasn't been reported upstream...
<theseinfeld> james_w?
<james_w> yeah, the wording isn't great
<theseinfeld> should I also file agains LP?
<theseinfeld> :D
<james_w> sure
<theseinfeld> ok
<theseinfeld> thanks for the assuring help! :D
<theseinfeld> james_w which si the best launchpad project for the bug report? launchpad-projects or launchpad-foundation?
<theseinfeld> I am not so great with those launchpad projects :(
<theseinfeld> or is it launchpad-report-tool (bug report tool?)
<james_w> you can just report it on "launchpad"
<bddebian> Boo
<pedro_> foo
<bddebian> :)
<BUGabundo> pedro_: stealing my line? bah
<BUGabundo> Fuum
<BUGabundo> hggdh: have you seen yoboy around?
<hggdh> BUGabundo, no, I have not
<torkiano> hello, I'm the reporter of the bug #348275 . I have news: I can connect in kubuntu BUT not in Ubuntu. I have syslog files if anyone is interesed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 348275 in linux "[iwlagn] networkmanager applet cannot connect to WPA2 home network" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/348275
<Hobbsee> asac: ^
<BUGabundo> torkiano: I can connect with NM on kubuntu but not Ubutnu?
<BUGabundo> is that correct?
<torkiano> BUGabundo, yes
<BUGabundo> that's really strange
<torkiano> yes, i know
<BUGabundo> better leave it to asac
<EagleScreen> In my university, we have a WPA-Enterprise wifi net, I can connect to it using networkmanager-kde but not with networkmanager-gnome
<BUGabundo> nm-kde is known to be utterly broken on kde 4.2.x
<torkiano> I use the plasma applet
<BUGabundo> that's the one broken too
<EagleScreen> nm-kde (KDE3) applet never has failed for me
<torkiano> BUGabundo, well in my case is working ;)
<BUGabundo> jaunty or ibex?
<BUGabundo> EagleScreen: I'm talking of kde4
<EagleScreen> current kde4 widget for nm is buggy as hell
<torkiano> BUGabundo, in my case latest jaunty
<torkiano> and kernel-backports installed
<asac> Hobbsee: looking
<santana1> hello?
<hggdh> heh. Fast quit...
<BUGabundo> lasted a good 2 min
<kees> nhandler: you around to approve a feature-freeze-exception?  (bug 352801)
<kees> er, wrong channel
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/352801/+text)
<pedro_> Ubuntu QA Meeting in ~1 minute at #ubuntu-meeting
<askand> Is bug 35341 correctly marked as regression-potential or does something else need to be done?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 35341 in gnome-screensaver "Panels sometimes appear over locked screen" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/35341
<askand> Sorry,  bug 353341
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 353341 in ubuntu "regression - Wlan stopped working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/353341
<tawmas> Hi all! I was installing from the server CD when I encountered a gotcha. But I'm not sure if I did something stupid or I found a true problem... likely the former.
<tawmas> what I did was to select noexec for the /var partition
<tawmas> is that a bad idea?
<penguin42> Hi - which package owns the session selection dialog in the gdm login? Is it gdm or something else? (IN particular this is a style/themeing issue)
<james_w> penguin42: I'm pretty sure it's gdm
<seb128> gdm
<penguin42> ok
<penguin42> the buttons aren't highlighting the current selection properly (well they almost are but you have to look hard)
<penguin42> on a different one; after an upgrade I've just done (last was probably Sunday) - my panels have just swapped monitors
<penguin42> hmm actually maybe ubuntu-gdm-tehem
<penguin42> theme
<seb128> penguin42: see bug #192009 about the panel monitor thing
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 192009 in gnome-panel "gnome panel has no way to specify on which screen it should appear" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192009
<penguin42> seb128: Yep that looks like the culprit - if I move them back to where they were will they stay there after the next reboot?
<seb128> no idea I don't use multi monitor and didn't do this change
<penguin42> ok; you really should - it makes for a much more exciting selection of bugs :-)
<BUGabundo> humm how can I debug totem slow down?
<BUGabundo> $ totem --debug doesn't print anything
<BUGabundo> seb128: is totem one of yours ?
<seb128> BUGabundo: nothing is specifically mine, it's written by GNOME
<seb128> BUGabundo: I look at its bugs though
<BUGabundo> I have an inicial bug at 353444
<BUGabundo> but not details that will help determine why it slows down
<BUGabundo> 2 more users on +1 confirmed they see the same
<seb128> bug #353444
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 353444 in totem "totem slows down" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/353444
<bdmurray> bryce: regarding bug 353197 does that crash have anythign to do with the nvidia driver?
<ubottu> Bug 353197 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/353197 is private
<seb128> BUGabundo: I don't understand the description, do you get the same issue with totem-xine?
<penguin42> seb128: Is there anything that I could do to help #58977 ?   It looks like it needs some specification changes - or have those happened?
<seb128> bug #58977
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 58977 in metacity "Maximizing ignores docked panles with Xinerama" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/58977
<BUGabundo> seb128: vlc and mplayer work fine
<BUGabundo> let me see if I have xine
<seb128> penguin42: no clue I don't use xinerama don't do X and use compiz
<BUGabundo> seb128: instaling now
<bryce> bdmurray: yes, when you see _nv######() that indicates a crash inside proprietary nvidia code
<penguin42> seb128: Ah apologies, you were first responder on it
<bdmurray> bryce: awesome, that's what I was thinking
<bryce> bdmurray: fwiw those kinds of crashes are impossible for us to do anything with
<bdmurray> bryce: right - I was guessing as much too
<penguin42> bryce: You having any luck stabilising the intel stuff up?  Jaunty is a lot flakier than intrepid so far, I'm guessing the GEM stuff?
<bdmurray> bryce: Do you have a standard reply for those?
<bryce> bdmurray: no I just dump them in the appropriate nvidia- bin
<bryce> bdmurray: I suppose there is some value in the aggregate for judging relative stability/bugginess of -nvidia in general
<bryce> I don't triage nvidia-*, so don't have any stock replies, nor check for dupes, etc.
<bryce> penguin42: mostly I've been focusing on xserver stabilization in general.  -intel just has so many bugs it's hard to even know where to start
<bryce> penguin42: I did spend the whole day yesterday just on 8xx bugs
<bryce> penguin42: so if you're an 855 or 865 user, it should be more stable now.  I haven't any 8xx hardware so can't verify that myself.
<bdmurray> bryce: How do you know which nvidia- package to use?
<penguin42> bryce: Ah, I'm 945G
<bryce> bdmurray: sometimes the bug reporter says which one they installed.  If not, put into nvidia -180 and if anyone does bug triaging there some day they can sort it out better
<bdmurray> Ah, I found it in boot.dmesg
<bdmurray> [   25.065260] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  180.37  Fri Mar  6 00:32:38 PST 2009
<bdmurray> 180 I'm reckoning
<bryce> yep that looks like -180
<BUGabundo> bryce: can you please provide me with the X debuging wiki link?
<bryce> wiki.ubuntu.com/X
<BUGabundo> found it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Backtracing
<BUGabundo> user is having trouble with resume on nvidia
<penguin42> hmm that's useful - the signals and location of the core is useful
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-04-02
<greg-g> bdmurray: congrats on MOTU.
<bdmurray> greg-g: thanks!
<dtchen> bdmurray: 'grats
<mrooney> bdmurray: oh yeah, glad to see you are a MOTU now!
<dholbach> good morning
<YoBoY> hi
<gopogo> ubuntu 8.10 has stopped mounting usb drive
<YoBoY> gopogo: usb hard drive ? or every drives?
<gopogo> usb hard drive
<gopogo> actually any usb hard drive
<YoBoY> gopogo: still mounting my passport in my 8.10
<gopogo> its fixed now thanks
<gopogo> is there any way i can convert ubuntu remix usb img to iso  ?
<theseinfeld> today is hug day?
<theseinfeld> xorg?
<YoBoY> gopogo: i don't know and i don't understand why it's in img ^^"
<YoBoY> gopogo: have you tried a program like img2iso ?
<GSMX> hello, I have a question about bug #353120 what status should it get? "confirmed" (because the dependencies of firefox-addons are not correct(require 3.0)) or "invalid" (because it will be fixed when 3.5 arrives)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 353120 in firefox-3.1 "Please make firefox-3.1 Provide: firefox" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/353120
<GSMX> hmm... i will mark it invalid, as the problem will be fixed when 3.5 comes
<theseinfeld> GSMX mark it won't fix
<theseinfeld> as it is already fixed in the new version
<asac> any python-launchpadbug wizard here?
<asac> dholbach: ?
<asac> dholbach: how can i change package ? is that just changing some "Bug" field?
<dholbach> asac: can you elaborate? I'm not sure I understand
<dholbach> asac: ah, now I get it - hang on
<dholbach> asac: for task in bug.infotable:
<dholbach>     task.affects = "gedit"
<dholbach> thekorn: ^ is that about right?
<asac> dholbach: hmm so i can first match the "affects" if iw ant to change only a certain task?
<asac> ok i will try that
<asac> thanks
<dholbach> there is not "the source package of the bug", there's only "the source package one of the tasks of the bug" :-/
<dholbach> but I guess it makes sense
<asac> yeah sure
<asac> i wondered about tasks right after asking
<asac> as long as all bugs have at least one task it works for me
<asac> dholbach: is launchpadlib easier/better/faster ?
<dholbach> asac: definitely less prone to breakage  :)
<asac> good. i will stick with the old approach
<asac> i dont want to give up the few scripts i have ;)
<TEN> tjaalton: Successfully patched this long-broken plugin to the best of my knowledge; someone in the know about Debian-compliant packaging will have to pick up from here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/vdr-plugin-burn/+bug/226072
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226072 in vdr-plugin-burn "vdr-plugin-burn depends on non-existent packages" [Medium,Confirmed]
<askand> Should bug 353341 be tagged regression-potential or regression-update?
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/353341/+text)
<thekorn> dholbach, yes this looks correct (sorry I was away, getting some food)
<thekorn> I'm not sure if py-lp-bugs is working after todays launchpad rollout, so launchpadlib is definitely the best decision
<war10ck> today there was another launchpad rollout?
<Hobbsee> yes
<war10ck> cool..
<war10ck> didn't even notice...
<manuel__> hi
<manuel__> how can i help
<TEN> Something's badly wrong about V4L(2) post-Feisty (encountered in Hardy) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-v4l/+bug/243734 - can anyone make sense of this/suggest an approach to help diagnose?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243734 in xserver-xorg-video-v4l "Distorted video (and chopped audio) using xawtv etc. despite "v4l-conf had some trouble"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<manuel__> sorry i don't use xserver-xorg-video-v4 or V4L
<manuel__> can i help in other way?
<manuel__> i use 9.04 beta and the nvidia drivers from navidia.com
<manuel__> kubuntu
<askand> manuel__:  Hi! Check this out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<manuel__> thx
<TEN> This is on standard Gnome of the LTS; you might see if xawtv (playing back from full-featured DVB digital television boards as related to this bug) works for you in KDE, but there might be too much of a difference between systems and versions
<pedro_> happy hug day folks!
<pedro_> remember that we're celebrating a xorg based hug day https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20090402
<pedro_> there's a few bugs waiting to be squashed, so feel free to grab any off the list
<TEN> pedro_ Seems this has come to IRC at the right time https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-v4l/+bug/243734 as something to start with ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243734 in xserver-xorg-video-v4l "Distorted video (and chopped audio) using xawtv etc. despite "v4l-conf had some trouble"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<TEN> BTW here's another one: I'm losing the numeric keypad after accessing a Hardy machine through VNC
<TEN> though System/Preferences/Keyboard/Mouse Keys is off
<TEN> Any suggestions how to investigate?
<hggdh> mvo, ping/hi
<santana1> hello?
<mvo> hggdh: hi, I'm about to leave for some minutes, but I will read backlog
<santana1> bye?
<santana1> is anyone else in here/
<hggdh> mvo, re. bug 257639 -- there are some dups, some confirmed; I would like to dup them all to this bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257639 in update-manager "E: The package cache file is corrupted E: _cache->open() failed, please report." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/257639
<hggdh> santana1, please just go ahead and ask -- there are a lot of people here
<santana1> its just that no one ever says anthing in here
<hggdh> ?? this is an IRC chat, santana1. People only say anything is there is something to be said
<santana1> like wat exactly? what do we say in here. Ive been in here for quite a while and i have heard-nothing
<seb128> if you have a question ask it and people might reply
<santana1> ahhhhhhhh I seee
<seb128> there is no point typing there just to generate activity
<santana1> so i should shut up now?
<hggdh> santana1, if you have no bugs you are working on and have doubts, then yes, it would be better to stay silent
<santana1> uderstood. shutting-up
<MagicFab___> maco ping
<maco> MagicFab___: whats up?
<santana1> alright team im signin off for now- gotta eat breakfast. Be back in a few!
<MagicFab___> hey there. I cleaned up many flashblock duplicates.
<MagicFab___> I end up with this:
<MagicFab___> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashblock/+bugs
<MagicFab___> should I mark intrepid and jaunty bugs as dupes of the Hardy bug ? And then target architectures in the master bug ?
<maco> im surprised flashblock crashes firefox 3, rather than releasing it and flash doing the job
<MagicFab___> i've never come across something similar - a security update from FF broke Flashblock in all releases - that's why
<santana1> mark them each to ther own releases
<santana1> this is more of a firefox bug than ours
<maco> well you only need one bug, just use the nominate for release button
<santana1> but this is mozillas goof not ours
<MagicFab___> it's really a flashblock prob. - version from extensions (not packaged) is fine
<MagicFab___> maco- nominate! ok, thanks.
<maco> santana1: unless flashblock was doing something silly and mozilla just told it "no, dont do stupid stuff"
<santana1> so the author is responsible/
<MagicFab___> maco, I think it's along those lines although I can't judge stupid or not :)
<MagicFab___> yes, he seems unfamiliar with Launchpad, he was tracking +10 bugs all the same, none marked dupes
<hggdh> ^^ +1
<MagicFab___> ok, one last question.
<MagicFab___> Because hardy is LTS, any chance this would bea good candidate for SRU ?
<MagicFab___> and.. any chance the fix (new version packaged) gets  in Jaunty at this point ?
<santana1> well gotta go eat breakfast -be back in a while!
<hggdh> for Hardy: it might be, if the impact is widespread, and there are not that many changes that make it a, er, new version
<hggdh> for Jaunty, if it is a packaging error, then I guess it would be acceptable to request an exception
<hggdh> MagicFab___, anyway, you can propose them, and justify why. The worst that can happen is it will be refused ;-)
<MagicFab___> It's serious enough that I think web browsing with any flash involved isn't practical without flashblock
<hggdh> there you go.
<MagicFab___> hmm this feels like my first week at bug reporting ;) I notice the master bug is now nominated for backports. I nominated for actual releases.
<MagicFab___> This is the result:
<MagicFab___> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashblock/+bug/239151
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239151 in flashblock "Hardy: Flashblock crashes Firefox 3" [Medium,In progress]
<MagicFab___> Does that look OK or could it be better ?
<MagicFab___> Nominating for Intrepid backports makes sense, but not for INtrepid, ah well.
<MagicFab___> maco, hggdh tx
<hggdh> MagicFab___, welcome
<bddebian> Boo
<santana1> im back
<santana1> I had peas and pot pie for breakfast
<santana1> Has anyone else noticed it takes like 5 minutes for bugs to be announced on IRC
<santana1> is that a bug itself?
<hggdh> santana1, no, it is not a bug. There is a bit of a delay for the new bugs to appear on the feed, and then eeeBotu also sleeps for a while before checking again
<tormod> santana1: good thing, because the reporter often adds more information within a few minutes
<santana1> hmmm good point
<mvo> hggdh: all with packagekit installed?
<GSMX> can somebody give me some advice on bug triaging? when a bug is reported for intrepid but is fixed in jaunty, what status should it get?
<bdmurray> GSMX: Fix Released and depending on serious it is we could look at fixing it for Intrepid
<GSMX> bddebian, ok, thanks
<partymola> Good afternoon
<partymola> I have just downloaded the Ubuntu 9.04 Desktop i386 iso, and have burned it in a USB pendrive. I am booting from the USB drive, and trying to run it as live mode, but after the menu shows, pick english, and tell it go to live, i get an "ata1: softreset failed (device not ready)" error, and the computer kind of hangs. It really makes disk activity for one second, then two seconds quiet, then again one second harddisk activity, th
<partymola> en again stopped, and no more messages are shown. Can it debugged somehow? :/
<partymola> i have tried booting with noacpi, and many other boot switches, but they didn't work either. By the way, 8.10 works perfect in this same laptop.
<partymola> and I get the "ata1: softereset failed (device not ready)" error at boot, but doesn't seem to make any harm, since it actually boots and performs well.
<partymola> I have also checked the md5sum of the downloaded iso, and it's ok.
<hggdh> mvo, yes
<hggdh> mvo, those that do not specify if packagekit is installed I am asking instead of dupping (but tagging as possible-dup)
<jbarnes> heh, thought #ubuntu-qa was empty :)
<mvo> hggdh: I suspect (pretty strongly) those are dups, but if you want to be sure, please ask
<hggdh> mvo, so do I, but I will give them the benefit of doubt
<mvo> :)
<mvo> thanks hggdh
<askand> Anyone here good at creating debdiffs?
<bryce> morning
<bryce> heya jbarnes
<bryce> pedro_, bdmurray: has X.org bug day kicked off?  Seeing some activity on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20090402 :-)
<jbarnes> bryce: hi, been looking at bugs this morning
<bryce> jbarnes: cool.  let me know if there's changes we should snag, I've been pulling upstream patches for -intel the last several days
<askand> I remember seeing a nice tool that helps you get the right format in the changelogfile? what was that?
<bryce> jbarnes: I posted a 'Ten Most Wanted' list to the ubuntu-x mailing list (also sent to yingying):  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-x/2009-April/000481.html
<askand> Can I attach a debdiff to a bugreport even if I am not sure? I mean, it will not be automaticly used or something?
<bryce> askand: correc
<bryce> +t
<james_w> askand: were you thinking of dch/debchangelog?
<james_w> hey bryce
<bryce> heya james_w
<askand> james_w: yes :)
<askand> How is bugs regarding "personal preference" so to speak solved? Who has the final saying?
<greg-g> askand: example?
<greg-g> if it is interface, GNOME has a Human Interface Guidelines document
<askand> greg-g: For example, there is an ongoing discussion about removing gnome-pilot from default install, it is easily fixed/not fixed but who takes the decision on what is to be done?
<hggdh> (online poll): should we change the dpkg message "dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a'" to "... run '*sudo dpkg --configure -a'"? A lot of beginners do not use 'sudo', since the message does not state it is needed
<greg-g> askand: I don't know about that discussion.  In the end the team responsible for that part of ubuntu would probably agree on something (like the Desktop Experience people or Server Team, whoever is pertinent)
<askand> hggdh:  Hm, on that issue I would vote to somehow work around that and fic that issue by clicking a button instead, if not I would vote yes
<askand> greg-g: ok thanks
<greg-g> hggdh: or the error message could say more about what "superuse privilege" is
<james_w> hggdh: I thought that one had been changed?
<greg-g> add an "r" up there
<hggdh> james_w, I am not sure -- let me check on current Jaunty
<hggdh> greg-g, "r" added ;-)
<james_w> at least something like that was changed, so if that one is still the same then changing it would seem to be in line with the other changes
<james_w> askand: that's the kind of thing that comes up on the mailing lists
<james_w> askand: basically it comes down to convincing someone with the power to do it
<askand>  james_w: ah, I send some candy to the man with the power :) However regarding the mailinglist, I can post to them without being a member but can I answer to a post without being a member?
<james_w> yes
<james_w> it will be moderated though
<james_w> -devel-discuss is unmoderated
<james_w> let me look up which this should be on
<askand> james_w: I couldn't figure out how to do that last time
<james_w> you can just reply to the list
<james_w> if your client doesn't have that feature then reply-all will approximate it
<james_w> trimming out all but the list will save you from having people complain to you about duplicates :-)
<james_w> if you aren't subscribed you can request that people Cc you so that you can read the replies
<askand> james_w: but if I'm just browsing the archives here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2009-April/thread.html
<james_w> ah
<james_w> that's harder as they don't show the message ids
<james_w> and some clients make it hard to reply to them anway
<james_w> I think you can download mboxes and futz around with that
<askand> james_w: I see, so I should sign up to the mailinglist, get the mails and then reply to them as a regular mail?
<james_w> looks like that question is better suited to ubuntu-devel-discuss
<james_w> that works, but only if you sign up before the mail you want to reply to
<james_w> but you can request Ccs if it is a reply to you that you want to reply to
<askand> james_w: Yes ubuntu-devel-discuss seems to be more correct :)
<askand> james_w: done, thanks for helping
<james_w> np
<greg-g> haha, you asked your question in -devel at the perfect time, askand :)
<askand> greg-g: I did?
<greg-g> askand: do you know who sabdfl is?
<askand> greg-g: nope
<greg-g> sabdfl is Mark Shuttleworth
<askand> haha then he actually has the final saying
<askand> cool
<greg-g> :)
<hggdh> james_w, you seem to be correct -- I cannot find the "dpkg was interrupted..." message anywhere in synaptic, or dpkg (or even apt). So I guess this is a moot point now, at least on Jaunty
<mvo> hggdh: dpkg was interrupted comes from libapt
<mvo> apt-pkg/deb/debsystem.cc
<hggdh> ah
<hggdh> thanks, mvo
<hggdh> and yes, it is already corrected, then. So... we can close a series of bugs on "dpkg was interrupted, etc, etc"
<bittin`> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Meeting/2009/20090402
 * jbarnes marks 353049 as invalid
<xq> greetings guys, is there a definitive bug with the usb boot version of jaunty beta? there are multiple bug reports for usb-creator and Unetbootin; however, the more I test it out it seems to be with the actual kernel in the Jaunty Beta build.
<tormod> jbarnes: cool to see you here. I guess you have been bugged about bug 348428 already?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 348428 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Switching to another user and then to anything else causes freeze in drm_intel_bo_unreference ()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/348428
<xq> 346700, 349786, 349974, 353274 (there are a few more...). Also "answer/question:" https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/66241
<jbarnes> tormod: lemme check
<jbarnes> tormod: oh I think I have that bug assigned to me upstream
<jbarnes> will try to reproduce in a minute
<xq> i'm just curious, because if so we should probably look into it and/or at least list it on the TechnicalOverview for users installing the beta build
<jbarnes> tormod: ah fake bufmgr... yuck
<tormod> jbarnes: if comment 50 is reliable, it should narrow things down
<jbarnes> tormod: yeah what changed between those two
<jbarnes> ?
<tormod> Add 114_fix_xv_with_non_gem.patch, 115_fix_crash_xv_overlay.patch
<tormod> hang on I'll get the git ids
<tormod> fb6e00f40f713a87c760fc7603159ed11ea9b0d5 and 2026c57cf0a352d9e6f9d208cfb7d4d550614477
<jbarnes> tormod: hm those seem harmless...
 * bryce waves to mdz
<tormod> jbarnes: actually that comment could have been about the XV crashes (although those commits should fix that) and not to this non-xv crash
<jbarnes> tormod: seems like the fake_evict_all call in LeaveVT might make any subsequent unrefs fail though
<tormod> it seems the first unref succeds (vs_state_bo) but sf_state_bo fails
<tormod> or is the first one also double free but just not detected by glibc?
<mdz> bryce: hi
<jbarnes> possibly, but there were other frees before that too, like from batch_teardown
<tormod> yes batch_teardown is run just after fake_evict_all
<tormod> so would it help to move gen4_render_state_cleanup above the fake_evict_all ?
<jbarnes> might be worth a try...  could just be a bug in the fake bufmgr though too
<jbarnes> oh heh comment 49 might be correct :)
<bryce> jbarnes: is there a way to detect if it's already been freed?
<jbarnes> bryce: mainly the glibc free debugging :)
<jbarnes> seems possible that the evict_all is to blame, since it will free blocks w/o nulling them
<jbarnes> but it only frees stuff on the lru...
<mdz> bryce: I marked the two new intel perf regression reports as duplicates of 252094
<mdz> bryce: (339555, 353245, 342125)
<mdz> bryce: if that was the wrong thing to do, let me know and I'll reverse it
<gnorris> Hea i have a quick question
<gnorris> how do i get the information of a bug
<bryce> mdz: how about duping 353245, 342125 to 339555, as I think 339555 is a more tractable bug report than 252094
<mdz> bryce: ok
<MTecknology> There's a bug in vim, when you update, it wants to update a file in /etc that a user never changed, but the update process thinks that the user made a change. What makes this happen?
<bryce> I'm encouraging people on 252094 to break out individual performance issues as they can be identified as discrete problems
<mdz> bryce: done (whee, shiny ajax magic)
<bryce> :-)
<mdz> bryce: yeah, I didn't notice that until after I'd duped them, which is why I asked
<gnorris> Can someone tell me how to i get informatoin for a bug. Is there like a database online or is it sent to me?
<bryce> mdz unfortunately it has a bug that makes it hard to undupe (at least it did yesterday)
<mdz> bryce: worked fine for me, just emptying the box
<bryce> mdz: you might find this of interest - http://people.ubuntu.com/~bryce/totals-2009-Q1.svg
<mdz> bryce: I saw that when you posted it to a list recently, interesting stuff
<mdz> bryce: I feel like a different presentation might help show the trends better
<mdz> bryce: animated pie chart? :-)
<gnorris> Well, Got To Go
<gnorris> Bye
<bryce> mdz: wonder if SVG supports <blink>  ;-)
<tormod> MTecknology: I have seen the same for a couple of other packages. file a bug on vim.
<MTecknology> tormod: the bug exists, I'm trying to fix it
<MTecknology> tormod: do you know how to fix that kind of thing?
<tormod> MTecknology: no, but I guess it is about a missing or wrong checksum of the old shipped conf file
<tormod> jbarnes: we have a recent UXA bug discussed in #ubuntu-x, not filed yet anywhere I think, came after 27th of March
<jbarnes> tormod: what's the lp #?
<tormod> jbarnes: it is not in Ubuntu, it's on master, see http://phoronix.com/forums/showpost.php?p=69074&postcount=132
<jbarnes> tormod: ah looks like one of the PAT bugs
<jbarnes> tormod: try booting with 'nopat'
<tormod> jbarnes: let us continue that on #ubuntu-x since it's not in stock Ubuntu. I asked Ng to try.
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-04-03
<philsf> I see some call for tests in the -devel list. Is there a centralized page (wiki?) that people can look to see what to look for? maybe some tag in LP?
<philsf> sorry, I forgot the background - I meant for people downloading the jaunty beta
<dtchen> maybe release notes page on the wiki
<dawn> Hello! I am a new user to Ubuntu. :) I just tried to update my system (to 7.10) using the Update Manager, and it told me to report a bug. I'm not sure how to navigate the online forums for Ubuntu bugs, so I thought I would bring the report here and see if anyone could help me.
<nelhage> Where should I report a bug on the Intrepid->Jaunty upgrade?
<sbeattie> nelhage: launchpad, same as for any other bug in ubuntu.
<nelhage> Sorry; I meant is there a specific place for upgrade bugs, or does it go against the relevant package?
<sbeattie> nelhage: the relevant package is a good place to start; update-manager may be appropriate as well if it's a dependency ordering issue.
<nelhage> Ah, after some digging it looks like my bug is #354228. Great timing!
<nelhage> (I suspect that was caused by the fix to #353251, which went in literally hours ago)
<andersk> Can someone on bugcontrol please mark bug 354228 as importance Critical?  It completely breaks Jaunty installs and upgrades.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 354228 in python2.6 "package python2.6-minimal 2.6.1-1ubuntu8 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/354228
<dholbach> good morning
<YoBoY> good morning :)
<drcookie> hello, anyone that is awake
<drcookie> I'm interesting in learning how to triage bugs, and wondered if anyone could possibly walk me through the process?
<drcookie> s/interesting/interested/
<YoBoY> drcookie: hi, have you read the documentation on the wiki?
<YoBoY> drcookie: if you can participate on a bug jam also, it's a good way to begin
<drcookie> YoBoY: I have read the documentation
<drcookie> it just seems a little daunting at first
<YoBoY> yes it is :)
<drcookie> I've kind of cherry picked a little, and done 2 bugs
<YoBoY> you can always ask here for advice on a bug, simply put bug NUMBER and your question and someone will help you (perhap's :p)
<drcookie> ok
<drcookie> well, I'm off to bed for now
<drcookie> night, and thanks
<TEN> The startup order is wrong between LIRC, lcdproc and VDR - a manual fix is easy once known, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vdr-plugin-lcdproc/+bug/250107 but next to impossible for new users to figure out. IMU the order should be handled automagically by init dependencies anyway, but I couldn't find a way to fix/implement these.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250107 in vdr-plugin-lcdproc "vdr should start after lcd" [Undecided,New]
<mvo> bdmurray: woah, congracts for becoming a motu - thats excellent news \o/ (I'm a bit late, but its never too late to cheer :)
<Hobbsee> mmm, tasty pidgin and new notification bug
<Hobbsee> so, now that it's got the envelope thing that works for pidgin and evolution and whatnot, i told it to hide the icon at all times
<Hobbsee> so thus, it doesn't appear in the notification area directly
<Hobbsee> and when you hit x, it quits the program.
<savvas> FYI: I've marked several bugs in python2.6 and pytho3.0 as duplicates of bug #354228 (sorry if I made a mistake)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 354228 in python-central "package python2.6-minimal 2.6.1-1ubuntu8 failed to install/upgrade: " [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/354228
<savvas> *python3.0
<XiXaQ> I need some help with a bug. Gnome or X.org crashes when I run a certain application. It always happen, but I don't know how to find out why. I'm also not close to my computer. But if someone could install "alarm clock" for gnome, and run it to find out why it crashes, I think it could be useful.
<XiXaQ> I'm running ubuntu jaunty with all updates installed, btw.
<savvas> XiXaQ: package name?
<savvas> ah, alarm-clock :)
<savvas> ouch.. that's a bad bug :P
<savvas> XiXaQ: please file a bug for it, or see if you can find a bug report about it: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<savvas> XiXaQ: did you find one?
<fader_> Can anybody tell me the proper package to report sound bugs against?  (Specifically things like recording/microphone issues)
<savvas> XiXaQ: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alarm-clock/+bug/321176
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321176 in alarm-clock "[Jaunty] alarm-clock causes screen to freeze" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<XiXaQ> savvas: thanks! Do you have a logfile to attach? I'm not at home, so I can't get mine, but there was an error in /var/log/Xorg that said something about it.
<savvas> XiXaQ: only an strace
<savvas> strace -o test.txt alarm-clock
<savvas> XiXaQ: it needs to be killed from ctrl+alt+f2 though :\
<savvas> I can't see anynothing in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<XiXaQ> savvas: as I said, I don't have access to it from here, but there was a line saying something like the screen area doesn't exist, or something like that.
<savvas> here's the Xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/143474/
<yann__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/paman/+bug/352959
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 352959 in paman "paman crashed with SIGFPE in pa_cvolume_avg()" [Undecided,New]
<yann__> I think I found the culprit line
<yann__> (see last comment in bug)
<yann__> but I have no idea how to fix it...
<yann__> some clues?
<bddebian> Boo
<hggdh> bah
<bdmurray> mvo: thanks!
<yann__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/paman/+bug/352959
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 352959 in paman "paman crashed with SIGFPE in pa_cvolume_avg()" [Undecided,New]
<yann__> I found the bug and add a patch
<lunartear> logcheck is reporting the same system and security events every hour which are from older dates such as Mar 22. I noticed a bug similar to this on debian's bug tracker http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=296096  is there something i can do to fix this?
<ubottu> Debian bug 296096 in logcheck "logcheck shows the same month old logs again and again" [Normal,Closed]
<lunartear> im using logcheck 1.2.41
<lunartear> affected version on the bug report is 1.2.34 and fixed version was 1.2.36
<hggdh> lunartear, then it sounds like a regression
<hggdh> lunartear, what Ubuntu version are you running?
<lunartear> hggdh: 6.0.6 TLS if im not mistaken
<hggdh> 6.04?
<lunartear> 6.06.1 LTS Dapper
<BUGabundo> hggdh: lol there was no 6.04
<hggdh> BUGabundo, before my time ;-)
<hggdh> lunartear, http://packages.ubuntu.com states Dapper logcheck is 1.2.42ubuntu1
<BUGabundo> really?
<BUGabundo> I thought you were and old dog too
<hggdh> really... if I remember correctly. Since I am an old dog, my memory has been failing ;-)
<hggdh> I think I started on Ubuntu end of 2006/beginning of 2007. Before that it was SUSE for a few years
<BUGabundo> ah
<BUGabundo> I started with 5.04 brefelly
<BUGabundo> and with 6.06 full time
<hggdh> I went straight to the "E"...
<hggdh> needed it because of my sound card and wireless
<lunartear> hggdh i did a --reinstall of logcheck. 1.2.42ubuntu1  guess i'll be back in an hour if it continues
<hggdh> lunartear, thank you
<lunartear> np
<lunartear> hggdh i just recieved another
<lunartear> perhaps its another package that needs updating such as syslog or rotate?
<hggdh> lunartear, it might... meanwhile, it would be good if you could open a bug on that
<hggdh> lunartear, actually, can you try and see if there are updates to syslog, or rotate (since you use them)?
<mdz> ogasawara: you set 348275 to triaged but forgot to set importance
<ogasawara> mdz: oops, thanks.  I'll fix it up.
<mregister> ok sorry to seem dumb but i just joined the bugSquad five a day program. so now what do i do?
<maxriskfactor> mregister, have you installed 5-a-day application?
<mregister> no i have not. i just joined the group on launch pad and that's it.
<lacqui> anyone here know why no bug announcements are on #ubuntu-bugs-announce?
<maxriskfactor> mregister, this can help you a lot: http://people.ubuntu.com/~dholbach/patch
<maxriskfactor> mregister, this has everything you ever need for 5-a-day programme
<hggdh> lacqui, I will have a look at it
<maxriskfactor> mregister, by the way your questions wasnt dumb :)
<hggdh> lacqui, it seems there simply was no new bugs (or they were not announced by the LP link) in this interval. But I went ahead, corrected a smal logging issue, and restarted eeebotu
<mregister> maxriskfactory, that page was jsut some code on a white background
<lacqui> the reason i was asking was because launchpad was showing bugs on the web page
<maxriskfactor> mregister, code in white background?
<maxriskfactor> mregister, that's the 5-a-day wiki page
<maxriskfactor> mregister, try again -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/5-A-Day/
<maxriskfactor> mregister, its https not http :)
<hggdh> lacqui, there is a delay between direct access to LP and eeebotu. It does not make sense to continuously probe LP
<hggdh> usually ~5 minutes, or less
<mregister> a much better maxriskfactor. thanks!
<maxriskfactor> mregister, opened? got it?
<lacqui> lol ok, i was idling for a bit, the bugs (which seem to be all related) were all reported in a block
 * lacqui is obviously too impatient
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> no probs
<mregister> yes, maxriskfactor i got it. so i need to learn the process for bug reporting and go from there it seems.
<maxriskfactor> mregister, yes.. you better learn how to file bugs properly
<maxriskfactor> so that you know what is required for troubleshooting a bug
<maxriskfactor> so that you can ask people what is required
<maxriskfactor> you can troubleshoot a bug only if you know what all info is required for a dev to fix it.
<maxriskfactor> go and see the TraigingBugs and Bug BackTrace  wiki pages
<mregister> yes i am doing that now.
<mregister> so the long term goal for me is to develope for Ubuntu. this seems like a good place to start cosidering i am just starting out in CS and really learning to program
<maxriskfactor> mregister, for contributing you dont need programming
<maxriskfactor> you can be a bridge between users and developers
<maxriskfactor> mregister, though knowledge of programming surely helps and gives you an edge
<mregister> right but as i udnerstand the contributing is the first step, and while i work on that my skills will increase
<maxriskfactor> mregister, correct. nor am I a big contributer, nor do I file much bugs
<maxriskfactor> do one thing, install apport if not installed
<mregister> what is apport?
<maxriskfactor> its the crash handler
<maxriskfactor> if am correct :)
<maxriskfactor> once enabled, it would run in background
<maxriskfactor> when your application crashes, it would show up in the top right corner
<maxriskfactor> when you click on it, it creates an exhaustive report of the crash, everything it can...
<maxriskfactor> if you allow it to be submitted
<maxriskfactor> then it uploads itself to launchpad and you are greeted on the screen on launchpad to file the bug
<BUGabundo> maxriskfactor: you can also call it from CLI or the Help menu in gtk
<maxriskfactor> you can add comments on the bug you submitted. This is actually the correct way to file bugs
<maxriskfactor> BUGabundo, ubuntu-bugs ?
<BUGabundo> that too
<BUGabundo> not the "correct" way , but the "recommend" way
<maxriskfactor> BUGabundo, :)
<maxriskfactor> mregister, read this: http://mdzlog.wordpress.com/2009/03/31/please-dont-report-ubuntu-bugs-directly-to-launchpad/
<BUGabundo> LOL
<maxriskfactor> mregister, and this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<BUGabundo> didn't read his blog!
<BUGabundo> just the email to devel ML
<maxriskfactor> BUGabundo, this post even showns on ubuntuforums.org
<maxriskfactor> BUGabundo, why didnt read this blog?
<mregister> ok collecting a nice reading list.
<BUGabundo> too many already maxriskfactor
<maxriskfactor> mregister, reading never harms :)
<BUGabundo> 300 feeds is too much to read
<maxriskfactor> BUGabundo, 1000+ for me
<BUGabundo> but feel free to follow my shared one
<BUGabundo> maxriskfactor: not 1000+ unread... 300+ different sites/sources!
<maxriskfactor> BUGabundo, its really like "WTF"
<BUGabundo> maxriskfactor: pvt please
<maxriskfactor> BUGabundo, I cant cope up with so much traffic
<maxriskfactor> BUGabundo, you use Google Reader?
<BUGabundo> yes
<maxriskfactor> BUGabundo, how do I get your shared items?
<BUGabundo> maxriskfactor: this is off topic for this #
<BUGabundo> come to pvt please
<maxriskfactor> sure
<mregister> no reading is great. what i do more than anything
<maxriskfactor> mregister, keep going.. and try it out side by side :0
<BUGabundo> is this normal
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/143684/
<BUGabundo> ?
<BUGabundo> apport crashing out of memory?
<hggdh> not, it oes not seem good
<hggdh> I wonder if Nautilus got all memory...
<BUGabundo> yea
<BUGabundo> I found it strange too hggdh
<BUGabundo> where would I ask for help to start my 1st patch? need to branch a code in LP!
<dtchen> hggdh: your debdiff for 352959 is odd. what is the base against which you diffed?
<dtchen> hggdh: i'll redo it for jaunty
<bdmurray> dtchen: you confirmed bug 210394 do you have a test case for it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 210394 in snownews "opml2snow not working because the package is missing the dependencie libxml-simple-perl" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210394
<dtchen> bdmurray: not at the moment; it was reproducible when i marked it
<dtchen> i'm triaging audio stuff atm, will look in a bit
<BUGabundo> hggdh: is this any good https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~bugabundo/network-manager/bug353957/+merge/5210 ?
<BUGabundo> me 1st patch! yay
<hggdh> dtchen, it was diffed against Jaunty paman
<dtchen> hggdh: err, no?
<hggdh> dtchen, or, at least, what apt-get source gave me as such. I wondered about the changelog
<hggdh> (was marked as Intrepid...)
<dtchen> the patch is wrong
<hggdh> darn!
<dtchen> i have consulted with upstream and will attach a new debdiff
<hggdh> thank you, I could not find anything as an active upstream
<dtchen> builds and operates fine locally
<dtchen> paman uses the same trac as pulseaudio
<hggdh> perhaps we should, then, update the ./debian/watch (or this was the bloody old entry for the paman I sourced off)
<dtchen> hggdh: there has been no new upstream release
<dtchen> 0.9.4 is the current upstream release
<hggdh> dtchen, then I am really confused... the diff was against 0.9.4
<hggdh> dtchen, I have to go out for 40 min
<dtchen> hggdh: it's no big deal
<nhandler> hggdh: apt-get source doesn't get the latest ubuntu version. It uses the deb-src entries in /etc/apt/sources.list. I would advise you use pull-lp-source from ubuntu-dev-tools instead
<dtchen> nhandler: do you mind uploading http://launchpadlibrarian.net/24772522/paman_0.9.4-1ubuntu2.debdiff, please?
<nhandler> dtchen: Do you have a bug to go with that?
<dtchen> bug 352959
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 352959 in paman "paman crashed with SIGFPE in pa_cvolume_avg()" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/352959
<dtchen> (the bug is listed in the debdiff)
 * nhandler saw that after he made the comment
<joshjtl> hi folks, trying to report a bug, i don't know what information to attach to it
<dtchen> use ubuntu-bug
<BUGabundo> joshjtl: you are spamming every channel
<BUGabundo> lol
<dtchen> e.g., ubuntu-bug quassel
<dtchen> will report a bug about quassel
<BUGabundo> dtchen: I already told him that on +1
<joshjtl> you told me to ask in here
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> that on on "lp
<joshjtl> i'm confused
<BUGabundo> I told you on +1 how to use apport to file bugs
<joshjtl> BUGabundo: but i'm trying to find out what to attach to my bug report
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> do that on LP
<BUGabundo> *after* apport file it
<joshjtl> right i'm reporting a bug on launchpad.net ... but how do I know what info to attach to the bug there?
<BUGabundo> well apport collects pretty much all you need
<BUGabundo> if something is missing triager or devs will ask for it
<BUGabundo> what is the bug id'
<BUGabundo> ?
<joshjtl> ohhhh
<joshjtl> i see it opens a page in launchpad after I run and send apport
<BUGabundo> yes
<joshjtl> thats what i wasnt understanding
<joshjtl> i thought it just sent it and... that was it
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> ok glad to see it clear now
<BUGabundo> I just needed to ask the proper question!
<joshjtl> BUGabundo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/354822
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 354822 in ubuntu "[Jaunty] Unrecoverable Lockups Dell 1525 Intel GM965" [Undecided,New]
<joshjtl> how does that look
<nhandler> dtchen: Uploaded
<joshjtl> BUGabundo:  hmm i wonder if i should have run apport while logged into 2.6.29 since the problem is solved by booting into 2.6.27
<BUGabundo> please mention that on the bug
<joshjtl> BUGabundo:  I did... could you have a look at it and tell me if it looks ok?
<dtchen> nhandler: thanks!
 * BUGabundo looks
<nhandler> dtchen: You're welcome. Thanks for the patch
<BUGabundo> joshjtl: that doesn't have a package!
<BUGabundo> strange!
<BUGabundo> shouldn't it be xserver-xorg?
<dtchen> nhandler: heh, i used to sponsor these patches ;-)
<joshjtl> BUGabundo: It wanted to add a package, yes xserver-xorg, but i didnt know if that was what was causing the error
<joshjtl> BUGabundo: do you think i should add it?
<BUGabundo> ok I did it now
<joshjtl> BUGabundo: you added it?
<BUGabundo> yes
<joshjtl> oh thanks
<joshjtl> i'm an old linux user, but new to bug reporting
<nhandler> dtchen: Why don't you re-apply to the teams?
<BUGabundo> hey joshjtl we all learn!
<dtchen> nhandler: i will if i find that fixes are being dropped on the floor
<dtchen> besides, everyone needs experience sponsoring patches
<dtchen> it's like drinking sewage - you learn to weed out crackful bits
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-04-04
<hggdh> nhandler, thank you, will do. But I expected the deb-src to be as up-to-date as the binary packages... nevertheless... pull-lp-source, here I come ;-)
<nhandler> hggdh: Do you have jaunty deb-src lines in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<hggdh> nhandler, yes. I actually only have Jaunty entries nowadays
<BUGabundo> can some one mark bug 354844 as wishbug ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 354844 in gnome-app-install "gnome-app-install should offer tasksell " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/354844
<hggdh> BUGabundo, sorry, only now I saw your question
<BUGabundo> hggdh: np
<BUGabundo> 1min is not long
<hggdh> heh... I was talking about the question you posed me about 1 HOUR ago
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> what was I?
<BUGabundo> *it
<BUGabundo> I don't remember
<hggdh> wishlisted
<hggdh> about your patch
<BUGabundo> ahh lol
<BUGabundo> I've request a merge
<hggdh> and the answer is... I do not know. Not good in that area
<BUGabundo> let asac process bug mail to catch up
<BUGabundo> it was just my 1st
<BUGabundo> then I made 3 more!
<cwillu> bryce_, silly question, do you check your email on weekends?
<BUGabundo> it was so easy
<BUGabundo> cwillu: aahaha
<cwillu> BUGabundo, finally got that kernel bisect finished, hopefully ext4 will stop crashing soon :)
<BUGabundo> I still don't understand what X has to do with Ext4
<asac> BUGabundo: you patch was against mbpi ... you requested merge against NM ... wrong ;)
<BUGabundo> yeah let me see
<BUGabundo> I just followed LP recommendation
<asac> i am off now. i rejected the merge because it was against wrong branch. do the same against mobile-broadband-provider-info
<BUGabundo> ~network-manager/network-manager/trunk (branch details)– development focus
<BUGabundo> bad LP
<asac> for mbpi?
<asac> thats wrong then. always request merge against whatever branch you started on
<BUGabundo> asac: I can't find it using search
<BUGabundo> mobile-broadband-provider-info
<asac> BUGabundo: well. you started with some branch. use that one ;)
<BUGabundo> returns nothing
<asac> BUGabundo: use https://code.launchpad.net/...
<asac> and append whatever is after the lp:
<asac> i gave you
<BUGabundo> I used https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~network-manager/mobile-broadband-provider-info/mobile-broadband-provider-info.ubuntu
<asac> yes. so that branch is where you should ask merge into
<BUGabundo> strange
<BUGabundo> maybe I got lost along the way
<asac> ;)
<asac> thats ok
<BUGabundo> LP is confusing for new users
<asac> first merge request
<asac> is confusing for sure
<asac> you can just ask for ~network-manager/mobile-broadband-provider-info/mobile-broadband-provider-info.ubuntu
<asac> in the lp field
<asac> that should work
<asac> maybe search for "mobile-broadband-provider-info.ubuntu"
<BUGabundo> Invalid value
<asac> BUGabundo: do the same for the other 2 branches ;)
<asac> you will find it ;)
<BUGabundo> bah!
<asac> the LP search is really borked
<BUGabundo> seems so
<asac> i would think that the ~network-manager/... path from above should work
<BUGabundo> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~bugabundo/network-manager/bug353957/+register-merge
<BUGabundo> doesn't allow me to request what you asked
<asac> BUGabundo: the problem is that you pushed your branch to ~network-manager/network-manager
<asac> thats wrong
<BUGabundo> ahh
<asac> it should have been: ~network-manager/mobile-broadband-provider-info/...
<BUGabundo> it was what I was told on #LP
<BUGabundo> I'll pull and push again
<asac> BUGabundo: yeah. please remember to delete the other branches ;)
<asac> otherwise they will always show up as network-manager branches
<asac> BUGabundo: anyway. thumbs up. good work. i will look at the merges tomorrow for mbpi
<hggdh> question re. bug 354542 and bug 129514: obviously, 129514 is a general case, and 354542 a specific (perhaps even basic one). I masked the former a dup of the latter. Is this wrong?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 354542 in xchat "Cannot change language of spell checker (dup-of: 129514)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/354542
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 129514 in xchat "enable selecting spell check language by channel" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/129514
 * asac now off
<BUGabundo> bzr: ERROR: Permission denied: "/~bugabundo/network-manager/mobile-broadband-provider-info/mobile-broadband-provider-info": : Cannot create branch at '/~bugabundo/network-manager/mobile-broadband-provider-info/mobile-broadband-provider-info'
<hggdh> bdmurray, pls see my question above
<cwillu> hggdh, I'd say that leaving them seperate, but linking one to the other might be more useful.  Just at first glance, it would appear that one is more of a global-xchat wishlist, wheras the other is asking for the ability to change things for a particular channel (#ubuntu-fr to french, while leaving everything else in english)
<cwillu> but I have no authority here :p
<hggdh> cwillu, indeed, I see that. Ah well, I will separate them. And would you not have auth here? ;-)
<bdmurray> hggdh: I think they are different enough to be separate bugs too
<hggdh> bdmurray, I already split them, based on cwillu's input, thanks. I will open an upstream bug as soon as possible (or link to one)
<BUGabundo> is bugzilla gnome always this slow?
<hggdh> BUGabundo, it can be slow...
<hggdh> (but one gets used to it. I did)
<BUGabundo> bah LP is so fast
<BUGabundo> upstreamed a bug
<BUGabundo> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=577893
<ubottu> Gnome bug 577893 in GStreamer backend "totem slows down" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<BUGabundo> hope its ok
<BUGabundo> from https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/353444
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 353444 in totem "totem slows down" [Low,New]
<maxb> I need some advice on bug processes: bug 330596 concerns spurious ucf conffile prompting. The maintainer "fixed" it by making the package silently clobber user changes in the conffile!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330596 in checkbox "Configuration file `/etc/checkbox.d/checkbox.ini' changed (prompts for install/keep/diff even though I never changed checkbox.ini)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330596
<maxb> Reopen that bug, or file a new one?
<dtchen> i'd file a new one
<dtchen> that way there's existing bug history for that particular symptom
<cwillu> maxb, I don't know that any particular packager can do anything proper to fix that issue.  That behaviour is by design (the spurious prompts)
<cwillu> maxb, i.e., updating an unchanged configuration is changing the configuration, which is cause for concern in many upgrade scenarios (servers especially)
<scream> Ampelbein, CONFIRMED means either I can reproduce it /or/ the bug has enough information for a dev to begin work?
<JonCharge> The question is actually directe to the whole channel, whomever can answer?
<andol> JonCharge: Basically yes. Just a sec and I'll give you a link.
<andol> JonCharge: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Confirming
<JonCharge> Thank you.
<GSMX> what to do when the original poster doesn't have the problem anymore (with unknown reason), but someone in the comments does???
<GSMX> fix released? confirmed?
<GSMX> should the one in the comments post a new bug?
<charlie-tca> GSMX: It is still a valid bug, right?
<charlie-tca> If the commenter reports a new bug, it would probably be a duplicate?
<GSMX> but the original poster says he doesn't have the problem anymore (probably through an update)
<charlie-tca> That did not make it invalid
<charlie-tca> You should be able to confirm it
<charlie-tca> You can't make it fix-released unless you know what fixed it. If others are having the same issues, it is not fixed if they are up to date.
<GSMX> thats true... ok thanks!
<yghannam7388> hello everyone, some one has reported a bug saying that there is a CD/DVD creator program in the "System Tools" menu and that it should be in the "Sound & Video" menu. The CD/DVD creator program is the one built into Nautilus and it seems only useful for data disks, not music/video disks, and that is why it is under "System Tools". I told the bug reporter this and how to remove it if they wish. My question is can I mark this a
<hggdh> yghannam7388, is this the nautilus-cd-burner?
<yghannam7388> hggdh: yes
<yghannam7388> hggdh: when i click on the icon it opens nautilus and basically acts as a folder to place items
<hggdh> yghannam7388, isn't nautilus-cd-burner the burner that has just been replaced by brasero as the default on Jaunty?
<yghannam7388> hggdh: i believe so
<hggdh> what version of UBuntu is the reporter running
<hggdh> ?
<yghannam7388> Jaunty 64bit alpha 6
<yghannam7388> it was reported about two weeks ago
<hggdh> k
<yghannam7388> i confirmed it also on my computer
<hggdh> I think the bug should be kept open
<hggdh> there is a potential confusion on the naming and usage
<yghannam7388> ok
<yghannam7388> what should be done to resolve this? should we change the name on the icon or have it not install at all?
<mutabi> hi folks, wonder if anyone can help. I get the following many times in my dmesg output: [319334.537078] ata3.00: status: { DRDY }
<mutabi> [319334.537099] ata3: soft resetting link
<mutabi> [319334.748868] ata3.00: configured for PIO0
<mutabi> [319334.748891] ata3: EH complete
<mutabi> [319344.749241] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen
<mutabi> [319344.749255] ata3.00: cmd a0/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 0
<mutabi> [319344.749258]          cdb 1e 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
<mutabi> [319344.749261]          res 40/00:03:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 Emask 0x4 (timeout)
<virtuald> mutabi: that means bad driver or bad hardware
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-04-05
<PCTeacher012> does no one come on here to report bugs?
<scream> Bugs are reported to the bug tracker.
<scream> Do you need the address?
<PCTeacher012> nah, im on the site now, i was just wondering why no one came on here, thinking ppl would report bugs so i could help
<PCTeacher012> maybe lol
<Kangarooo> i want to try 5a day
<Kangarooo> im not a developer but i could try..
<Kangarooo> i could do 5 a day in marketing team..
<Kangarooo> one bug i want to make is witch is listed in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/BugsForExtraPoints  #1 bug windows
<Kangarooo> so give me hugs as im going to make windows wanish :)
<PCTeacher012> Do we discuss bugs here? Point of this chatroom is that? :)
<Kangarooo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/BugsForExtraPoints   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/5-A-Day
<Hew> PCTeacher012: We discuss how to triage bugs.
<Kangarooo> triage?
<Kangarooo> foundin dictionary :)
<PCTeacher012> Hew: Triage? Lol
<Hew> PCTeacher012: lol
<Hew> PCTeacher012: Maybe you should read the links in the topic
<PCTeacher012> which one? :)
<Hew> PCTeacher012: ...Read them http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<PCTeacher012> thank you Hew
<Hew> PCTeacher012: No problem
<JanC> meh, there is a bug in the apport retracing service where it invalidates crash reports because i don't have scroolkeeper installed?
<JanC> this probably means that a lot of other crasher bugs have been automaticly invalidated too...  :-(
<JanC> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/355481
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 355481 in apport "Apport retrace service invalidates valid crasher bugs" [Undecided,New]
<Guest35917> Hi all.. I'm facing a bug in kubuntu, and I find on google people having it on ubuntu also.. "unknown" X entries in xrestop output quickly proliferate and I can no more start X applications..
<Guest35917> I can't find a fix on google for it
<Guest35917> can someone give me some pointer please?
<Guest35917> is it a xorg bug?
<Guest35917> some further google search points me to a gnome-screensaver bug, but I don't believe it because i can reproduce on KDE, and to a xloadimage bug
<Guest35917> someone knows anything about this?
<Guest35917> Also it seems that other distributions have this bug (fedora, gentoo). Is seems the bug has been assigned to several different applications, thinking they was not releasing X resources..
<mnemo> sry never heard of anything like that
<mnemo> open a bug in LP and use "ubuntu-bug xorg" to do it so it auto attaches all the logs
<mnemo> also attach screenshots of xrestop showing the problem etc so people understand what the issue is
<Guest35917> what is LP? can you provide me a link where to post the bug?
<Guest35917> please
<mnemo> I mean launchpad.net (LP)
<Guest35917> ok
<Guest35917> thanks
<mnemo> however
<mnemo> if you run the command "ubuntu-bug xorg" in a terminal
<mnemo> then it will file a bug on LP but it will also auto include lots of info/logs etc
<Guest35917> oh ok
<Guest35917> going to do it.
<Guest35917> thank you a lot
<Guest35917> hmmm
<Guest35917> does not work
<Guest35917> root@deathstart:/home/andrea# ubuntu-bug xorg
<Guest35917> Maximum number of clients reached: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<mnemo> aah you're in a ssh shell?
<Guest35917> no
<Guest35917> this is the bug I was talking about
<Guest35917> I can no more
<Guest35917> run X applications
<Guest35917> because
<mnemo> aaah lol : ok thats unfortunately
<Guest35917> X resources finishs
<mnemo> yea
<mnemo> hmm
<Guest35917> and before they reach 255
<Guest35917> I can see them increasing quickily
<Guest35917> with xrestop
<mnemo> try using "apport-cli -f -p xorg" instead?
<mnemo> does that work?
<Guest35917> seems it does something.. At least it is running..
<Guest35917> yes, it is uploading problem informations..
<mnemo> sweet
<mnemo> make sure you add more info to the bug though because it cant automatically attach useful things like a screenshot of the xrestop thing
<mnemo> and also the error you get trying to launch x.org apps etc
<mnemo> anyway, in case you ever need it... the manual way to report ubuntu bugs to to use this URL: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+filebug
<Guest35917> ok
<mnemo> and then manually attack xorg.log, dmesg and what not
<Guest35917> will the apport-cli
<Guest35917> ask me to attach stuff?
<mnemo> i think it will automatically attach the kinds of log files that is needed to debug bugs in the package you specified (xorg in this case)
<mnemo> but I usually use the "ubuntu-bug xorg" command
<mnemo> so I never tried the apport way
<Guest35917> but not the xrestop screenshot... hmm maybe I will file a bug by hand..
<mnemo> yeah
<mnemo> for this particular bug I think its useful to attach /var/log/Xorg.0.log and ~/.xsession-errors in particular
<Guest35917> ok
<mnemo> and it might also be useful to reboot the machine with "ModeDebug" set to true in xorg.conf
<Guest35917> Ah...
<mnemo> if you're running xorg in ModeDebug then it puts more info into xorg.log that usual
<Guest35917> this is a very good info to know..
<mnemo> i have to make lunch now
<mnemo> cya
<mnemo> :)
<Guest35917> thank you a lot
<Guest35917> good lunch
<Guest35917> byr
<Guest35917> bye
<BUGabundo> guud afternoon everyone
<mnemo> hi BUGabundo :)
<BUGabundo> hey mnemo
<Pfiffer> Is python 2.6 bugged in the new Jaunty updates?
<BUGabundo> Pfiffer: why do you ask?
<BUGabundo> hggdh: ping
<Pfiffer> Was just looking at this one bug report, and I thought I'd heard something about it earlier.
<pleia2> Pfiffer: yes there were some issues
<Pfiffer> Ah, okay, thanks BUGabundo.
<Pfiffer> and pleia2 >_>
<Pfiffer> Im tired.
<pleia2> they've worked on them, but if you still see problems that haven't been reported, you should :)
<pleia2> related: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2009-April/thread.html#28039
<BUGabundo> can some one triage bug 355671 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 355671 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Compiz doesn't start after upgrade xorg-video-intel 2.4.1-1ubuntu10.4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/355671
<qense> I think someone marked bug 155201 wrongly as a security risk.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 155201 in ion3 "package update-manager 1:0.81 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /tmp/tmpgCJnk8/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155201
<qense> Especially considering the fact that the person who changed it uses an @msn.com mail address as account name.
<greg-g> qense: yeah, I would undo that.
<greg-g> also, but, it is closed, so it doesn't really matter
<greg-g> erm, s/also, but,/but,/
<qense> ok
<qense> should the account be reported?
<greg-g> why?
<qense> he makes invalid changes
<qense> would you, being an new user of LP, accidentiatly mark a bug as a security risk?
<qense> It took me a while before I actually found that option.
<greg-g> it is their first action
<greg-g> and it doesn't have a negative effect on anyone (I'm confused how you found this bug since it was marked invalid in November, actually).
<hggdh> BUGabundo, pong
<qense> I'm still subscribed to it ;)
<greg-g> qense: ah :)
<greg-g> that makes sense :)
<qense> well, we'll see if the user is going to react on the change
<greg-g> well, this was done over a week ago, and they haven't done anything else, so I wouldn't worry about it.  There are many more people who make more unneeded changes on bugs.
<qense> ok
<hggdh> but it is interesting, why would one mark as a security risk an invalid bug?
<qense> yeah
<qense> that's what's bugging me
<hggdh> well, this seems to be the only bug touched by this user. Let's consider a mistake on experimenting, at least right now
<greg-g> yeah, no big deal
<savvas> has anyone noticed an open bug about nautilus not being able to sort properly?
<BUGabundo> nope
<dtchen> how so? what sorting semantics in what context?
<savvas> hold a sec
<savvas> dtchen: http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=44385
<savvas> "ls -1" sorts it fine however: http://paste.ubuntu.com/144997/
<Laibsch> Hi
<Laibsch> Anybody willing to push bug 355714?  It's ready to be uploaded.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 355714 in omegat "[jaunty] fix runtime dependency (spelling error)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/355714
<andol> Regarding bug #325393. What do you do when you've reported a bug upstream, but there is no info in Launchpad on how to use "Also affects project" for that particular package?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325393 in ntop "access.log is owned by root and has write permissions to anyone" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325393
<james_w> andol: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntop/+bug/325393/+affects-new-product
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325393 in ntop "access.log is owned by root and has write permissions to anyone" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<savvas> hm.. this sorting problems seems a locale/utf8 problem
<james_w> I typed ntop in to the search box an d it offered that
<andol> james_w: Of course, thanks.
<savvas> wheow, done: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=578048 - I just hope it's correct :)
<ubottu> Gnome bug 578048 in general "sort "by name" shows files in wrong alphanumeric order" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<hggdh> savvas, there was a thread on coreutils just a few ago about that
<BUGabundo1> where is the bug help gnome IRC #?
<BUGabundo1> I'm trying to get urgent feed back on http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=577893
<ubottu> Gnome bug 577893 in don't know "Playback slows down (damaged MPEG header?)" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<BUGabundo1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/353444
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 353444 in totem "totem slows down" [Low,Triaged]
<hggdh> BUGabundo1, help on Gnome bugs is at #bugs, at irc.gnome.org
<BUGabundo1> thanks
<hggdh> BUGabundo1, this is generic help on bugs
<BUGabundo1> hea.. there recommendation lead me to create 700MiBs logs
<savvas> hggdh: Are there any plans for the sort to be fixed? and.. do you happen to have a link handy? :)
<Ienorand> Hello, regarding https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/284377 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/291449 would it be better to mark the latter one as a dupe (even though it's older), since we've got more info on the former, also... I was going to mark it confirmed against network-manager and invalid vs kernel...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284377 in linux "No NET with 2.6.27: No buffer space available" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Ienorand> Comments on that?
<hggdh> savvas, let me get the links. Please note that this relates to 'ls' usage, and 'sort' (the coreutils utilities)
<hggdh> savvas, http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bug-coreutils/2009-03/msg00090.html
<savvas> hggdh: awesome! thank you very very much!
<hggdh> savvas, welcome. Please note that a lot has changed from coreutils 6.10 (Jaunty) and current 7.2
<hggdh> Ienorand, if the newer bug has more applicable data than the old, then no problem in marking the old one a dup of the newer
<savvas> ok - I'll just follow that thread :)
<ubuntunewkid> can somebody help me?
<ubuntunewkid> i use ubuntu 9.04 beta on virtual pc 2007 sp1 and there is no sound...i know thats a problem with ubuntu but i dont know how to fix it
<BUGabundo1> ubuntunewkid: what's up?
<ubuntunewkid> my sound card is on-board
<BUGabundo1> why is it a prob with ubuntu?
<BUGabundo1> do you have a LP bug or it?
<ubuntunewkid> i have no idea why
<ubuntunewkid> ask the developers of ubuntu
<BUGabundo1> well actually it sound like a MSFT Virtual box prob
<BUGabundo1> the onboard card has nothing to do with it
<BUGabundo1> since Ubuntu only see the emulated on from VPC
<ubuntunewkid> ok
<ubuntunewkid> ...wait, i can change the settings in vpc, so...
<ubuntunewkid> other than the sound, ubuntu 9.04 beta works great!
<ubuntunewkid> some developers clearly went to great heights to get this release going strong
<ubuntunewkid> i only use vpc, so i dont have to dedicate my pc to the beta 9.04
<BUGabundo1> not many users on +1 have audio prob, at this moment
<BUGabundo1> either you have a new bug, or it is related to MSFT VPC
<ubuntunewkid> i think its related to msft vpc...but ill check
<BUGabundo1> file it on launchpad, and let the audio team triage
<BUGabundo1> $ ubuntu-bug pulseaudio
<ubuntunewkid> thanks for the tip
<BUGabundo1> you will also need to run the alsa script
<BUGabundo1> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<ubuntunewkid> ok, thanks
<torkiano> hello, what is tha package of bug #346083? libpam-fprint (http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/libpam-fprint) ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 346083 in ubuntu "gnome-about-me misses fprintd for fingerprint authentication support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/346083
<torkiano> or another related to gnome?
<dtchen> gnome-control-center, probably
<hggdh> yes indeed
<torkiano> Ubuntu has not support "out-of-the-box" for this Gnome 2.26 feature?
<hggdh> torkiano, the last comment sort of sets the expectation (unreleased version of libusb)
<hggdh> so... I really doubt it will make it into Jaunty
<torkiano> hggdh: I see, thank you, I've changed the packge and confirmed the bug
<hggdh> oh, BTW -- you can always try dpkg -S <path> to find which package has this <path>
<hggdh> for example, dpkg -S gnome-about-me
<hggdh> and then you figure out which of the packages might be the correct one
<torkiano> hggdh: thank you for the tip. Can you set the importance of the bug, please?
<hggdh> torkiano, what is the importance you would like?
<torkiano> hggdh: I'd like high importance ;-), but reading  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance I think medium importance is good (problem with a non-essential hardware component)
<hggdh> torkiano, hum. We are depending on a not-yet-released library. Wouldn't "Wishlist" be better? You can add in a comment stating why you consider it high-importance
<torkiano> hggdh: yes, you are rigth. Maybe a "wishlist" importance would be better
<hggdh> torkiano, done. Thank you.
<BUGabundo> doko: ping
<BUGabundo> python2.5 (2.5.4-1ubuntu4) jaunty; urgency=low
<BUGabundo> what was this python update about?
<BUGabundo> can't it be the root of my python installers probs?
<BUGabundo> bye everyone
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-04-05
<Ciemon> Is anyone creating patches in an amd64 environment?
<Ciemon> I seem to be having real problems, and not having any success
<ddecator> are you using quilt?
<Ciemon> yes... at least, trying to
<Ciemon> I'm a n00b, so learning too
<nigelb> Ciemon, if you explain what you're trying to do, we could try to help you
<ddecator> not sure if this should be done in #ubuntu-packaging or not
<nigelb> I'd like to hear first and then decide :)
<ddecator> fair enough =)
<Ciemon> :) ok, stop me when you like
<Ciemon> so, download the branch, move into the source root, and use "quilt push -a"
<Ciemon> nothing applied, which could be fine, even though there are a number of diffs within debian/patches
<Ciemon> quilt new "diffname.diff" doesn't do anything that I can see
<nigelb> Ciemon, aha, you missed something quite important
<nigelb> anyway lets head to #ubuntu-packaging
<Ciemon> ok
<BUGabundo> oias
<nailora> could someone un-private this bug (of course only if applicable) https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/549655
<ubot4> nailora: Error: Bug #549655 is private.
<greg-g> nailora: looking at it
<nailora> my bug got duplicated to it and my bug contains no private info imho
<greg-g> nailora: it is now public
<nailora> thx
<greg-g> np
<nigelb> the original bug contains no private data either
<nigelb> oh.. greg-g you beat me to it :)
<greg-g> nigelb: this time I tried to tell the channel I was looking at it ;)
<nigelb> yeah, I sorta just jumped in :)
<matttbe> Hello guys!
<matttbe> I'm part of the Cairo-Dock team and I've added 'apport' support in 'cairo-dock' packages but when apport is used, all needed informations are located in a private bug report. So nobody of the 'cairo-dock-team' can't have a look to this private bug : e.g. bug #553265
<matttbe> It seems that I've to join the Bug Squad team but is it the best solution?
<greg-g> matttbe: well, best solution is subjective.. but, yeah, that is a feature of apport. Just in case there is private information in the bug report (passwords, etc) it is set as private until a trusted member of the QA team reviews it and opens it up. That process usually only takes about 2 minutes
<hggdh> matttbe: the basic issue is we do not know, a priori, if there is sensitive data in an apport bug
<greg-g> usually, when someone comes in here and asks to have a bug marked public, one of us gets to it pretty quickly
<greg-g> *usually*
<matttbe> ok
<hggdh> one *possible* option is to subscribe the cairo-dock team to the bugs
<matttbe> it's done
<hggdh> then you should have access to them
<hggdh> can you give us a bug # where this does not happen?
<matttbe> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/539889
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 539889 in cairo-dock (Ubuntu) "cairo-dock crashed with SIGSEGV in cairo_dock_initialize_opengl_backend() (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 170)" [Medium,New]
 * persia recently made that public based on request in -motu
<matttbe> I can access to this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cairo-dock/+bug/553265
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 553265 in cairo-dock (Ubuntu) "cairo-dock crashed with SIGSEGV in cairo_dock_initialize_opengl_backend() (dup-of: 539889)" [Undecided,New]
<matttbe> but all needed informations are located in the other bug :)
<hggdh> not a very good example, persia had just made it public...
<matttbe> ah :)
<matttbe> thanks persia ;)
<mrand> On this topic, where are the subscribers for an apport report configured?
<charlie-tca> Most of the private bugs do not subscribe the team
<persia> But it *was* private, and the cairo-dock team *wasn't* subscribed.
<charlie-tca> see bug 553238
<ubot4> charlie-tca: Bug 553238 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/553238 is private
<matttbe> I can't access to charlie-tca's bug
<charlie-tca> it's private
<matttbe> but it's normal :)
<bencrisford> pedro_: i saw the email about the notifications bugday, hopefully we can arrange it so that the edubuntu day doesnt interfere with it
<matttbe> *unexceptional
<charlie-tca> private bugs now subscribe apport, crash bug triage team, and the reporter only
<bencrisford> pedro_: we could maybe host it mainly on #edubuntu
<charlie-tca> After they become public, the rest of the teams and subscribers are assigned to it
<mrand> charlie-tca: what is supposed to crash bug triage team?
<charlie-tca> I have no idea
<hggdh> yes, the apport bugs are pre-subscribed to crash-bug-triagers
<persia> I have a suspicion that this is hardcoded behaviour
<hggdh> after apport ends its magic, all others get it also. But until then, usually only apport and crash-bug-triagers
<mrand> ugg, really?
<pedro_> bencrisford, Hello! here is fine i think, there's not a lot of bugs on indicator applet anyways
<hggdh> persia: AFAICR, yes, it is
<hggdh> matttbe: members of bug-control (*not* bugsquad) are also members of crash-bug-triagers
<pedro_> bencrisford, also we want to have more folks joining the edubuntu triage day it's better to keep the ball rolling where almost all the bugsquad members are chatting ;-)
<bencrisford> pedro_: ok :), it could even benefit our days, we could encourage each others participants to maybe help out with a couple of the other sides bugs
<pedro_> bencrisford, yes yes yes ;-)
<bencrisford> :)
<hggdh> matttbe: are you upstream for cairo?
<matttbe> hggdh: yes
<matttbe> hggdh: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/lucid/cairo-dock-plug-ins/lucid
<mrand> Ok, it appears that apport retracer, when it comes to visit a bug, subscribes the crash-bug-triagers.   But that is actually bad, because if the person that opened the ticket removes the apport tag, the bug will sit there, private, forever, and even the bug control team can't access it.
<matttbe> (but we have to change the maintainer, I will do that for the next release)
<hggdh> mrand: there is this risk, yes. But we cannot allow blanket access
<mrand> hggdh: I was actually thinking that apport, as it opens the bug, should subscribe the team, not wait until the retracer comes along.
<matttbe> mrand: why not adding a line in the apport script in order to subscribe somebody or a team?
<hggdh> matttbe: as upstream, you are entitle to a shortcut to the bug-control team (which will give you access to these bugs)
<hggdh> matttbe: I have to ask you a few questions, though. Please bear with me
<matttbe> mmh ok :)
<hggdh> matttbe: (1) have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl ?
<matttbe> not yet
<hggdh> matttbe: please do so ;-)
<matttbe> oh yes but a long time ago :), let me read it again
<matttbe> ok, done (sorry, there are a lot of links :) )
<hggdh> matttbe: do you agree to follow the rules of the game?
<matttbe> which game ? :)
<matttbe> but yes
<matttbe> I've signed the code of conduct and it's not the first time that I use Launchpad for bugs tracking ;)
<hggdh> matttbe: thank you. We are adding you as a member to bug-control. If there are other persons (also upstream) to cairo-* that wish to join, please have them ping us here
<hggdh> mrand: crash-bug-triagers get subscribed as soon as the bug is opened
<matttbe> thank you hggdh !
<hggdh> matttbe: you are weolcome, and thank you for helping!
<matttbe> I'll send a message to the other member (but the main devs of cairo-dock is on vacation ^^)
<hggdh> matttbe: no prob, we are usually here ;-)
<matttbe> :)
<hggdh> merci beaucoup
<matttbe> merci à toi ;)
<mrand> hggdh: I would have thought that, but I've seen mythtv package bugs where that didn't seem to be the case :-(
<hggdh> mrand: hum. The fine details of apport magic are unknown to me...
<Tofe> hi !
<Tofe> I'm a developer in the Cairo-dock team, and (as mattbe told you just some seconds ago) I would like to have access to private bug reports... Would it be possible ?
<hggdh> Tofe: welcome. Have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl ?
<hggdh> Tofe: also, have you signed the CoC?
<Tofe> not yet: I'll do that right away.
<Tofe> for the CoC, yes, I signed it some time ago
<Tofe> Ok, done. But, unfortunately, I didn't triage yet any bug; is that a problem, knowing that I'm only really interested in the cairo-dock private bug reports ?
<Tofe> (I do some triage for my job, but well, it doesn't have anything to do with ubuntu/launchpad)
<hggdh> Tofe: no, it does not apply to you since you are upstream
<hggdh> Tofe: what is your LP id?
<Tofe> chris-chapuis
<hggdh> Tofe: welcome in, then. Thank you for helping!
<Tofe> :) my pleasure
<nigelb> hggdh, bug 553745 looks okay to be made public?
<ubot4> nigelb: Bug 553745 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/553745 is private
<mrand> nigelb: have you looked over the attachments for personal info?
<hggdh> looking
<nigelb> mrand, in one glance I didn't find any
<yofel> nigelb: I can't find anything
<nigelb> yofel, I didn't either, but I just wanted to be sure :)
<mrand> nigelb: I didn't find anything either.  have fun with it!
<nigelb> mrand, hehe :)
<hggdh> neither did I ;-)
<Chris_S> Question: what's the right place to report an apparent problem with security.ubuntu.com itself (as opposed to, say, apt-get)? Is this closest to a support request instead of an Ubuntu bug?
<nigelb> Chris_S, easy way would be to tell someone from security team
<nigelb> Chris_S, #ubuntu-hardened would be the way to go :)
<hggdh> Chris_S: #ubuntu-hardened
<hggdh> heh
<yofel> hm, does anyone know for who that 'redirect to the bug filing help page from LP' is turned off for? (more like, is it turned off for the bugsquad too or just for bugcontrol?)
<nigelb> its turned off for no one right?
<yofel> nigelb: If I click on the 'report a bug' link on lp.net/ubuntu I don't get redirected
<nigelb> strange
 * nigelb checks
<Chris_S> Ah, thanks everyone. Let me try that.
<nigelb> yofel, ack, I dont get redirected.  so someone from bug squad needs to check
<nigelb> yofel, bug control and above doesn't get re-directed
<yofel> ah, thanks
<bencrisford> !info ubiquity
<ubot4> bencrisford: ubiquity (source: ubiquity): Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.10 (karmic), package size 3509 kB, installed size 12428 kB
<bencrisford> !info lupin
<ubot4> bencrisford: Package lupin does not exist in karmic
<bencrisford> !info lupin hardy
<ubot4> bencrisford: Package lupin does not exist in hardy
<yofel> bencrisford: why don't you just use apt-cache and rmadison ?
<bencrisford> yofel: i couldnt remember any cmds for searching packages.  ive been using arch for a few months, in which i could just use pacman -Ss
<bencrisford> i havent quite got back into ubuntu mode yet
<yofel> heh
<bencrisford> but thank you, ill use them instead of spamming the channel next time ;)
<mrand> packages.ubuntu.com is what I often use.
<yofel> apt-cache is for querying the package database, and rmadison lists the package version in all available releases
<danage> JFo: i need a quick clarification on your mail (thank you) re: bug #452519. i've collected and sent the requested information. your mail also asked for feedback on a newer kernel version. i've tested 2.6.33-020633-generic from the mainline ppa which exhibits the same faulty behavior. 2.6.34-rc1 is giving me a kernel panic on boot, the newer rcs seem to be for karmic only (not lucid beta) so i didn't test. would 2.6.33 suffice for our purposes?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 452519 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Karmic] USB Card Reader Malfunction - clutter in DMESG (affects: 9) (heat: 48)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/452519
<charlie-tca> yes, it should. also note in the comments that 34-rc1 is giving you a kernel panic
<charlie-tca> danage: Thank you for doing that
<danage> charlie-tca: ok thank you for the quick reply. i'm thus removing the needs-upstream-testing tag. should i go ahead and remove the one about the kernel logs as well (as apport seems to have provided those)?
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> looks like they are there now
<danage> ok done. charlie-tca thanks for helping me, and JFo thanks for the mail.
<charlie-tca> Thanks for helping make things better
<BUGabundo> boas noites o/
<Daniturn> Launchpad bug 555807 in linux "cant use wireless card" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/555807
<ubot4> Daniturn: Bug 555807 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/555807 is private
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 555807 in linux (Ubuntu) "cant use wireless card (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<gnomefreak> Daniturn: you need to ask a question or make a comment or something dont just post the bug number and hope p[oeple know what you are refering to or what you are thinking. as i said comment on the bug to make us help you more. i left a comment for you please comment on bug about it
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-04-06
<Guest6565> Hi. Just wondering if anyone could give me some info on how I go about fixing some bugs??
<Guest6565> I'd like to contribute to the Ubuntu project :-)
<BUGabundo> welcome Guest6565
<Guest6565> Thanks :-D
<BUGabundo> could you start by registering a nick?
<crimsun> in the topic, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<BUGabundo> also, so you have an account on launchpad.net ?
<Guest6565> Yeah i've go an account, and I signed the Code Of Conduct yesterday
<Guest6565> @crimson thanks for the link
<BUGabundo> Guest6565: no need for the '@'
<BUGabundo> this is not twitter
<BUGabundo> welcome aboard
<Guest6565> Oh sorry
<BUGabundo> np
<BUGabundo> live and learn
<Guest6565> Yeah
<bencrisford> BUGabundo: i like to think the @name doesnt have to be unique to twitter :)
<bencrisford> i use it alot
<BUGabundo> sure, pleant of other µblogs around :p
<BUGabundo> but it doesn't make much sense in IRC
<BUGabundo> that actually predates all of them
<bencrisford> i know, the other day i realised how old it is
<bencrisford> its still awesome though :)
<bencrisford> are you back from vacation now BUGabundo?
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> still enjoing them
<BUGabundo> gonna do another trip this Wednesday
 * bencrisford apoligizes for his dodgy internet
<bencrisford> BUGabundo: how is it going?
<BUGabundo> ahahh
<BUGabundo> (2010-04-06 01:24:15) freenode: still enjoing them
<BUGabundo> (2010-04-06 01:24:28) freenode: gonna do another trip this Wednesday
<BUGabundo> (2010-04-06 01:24:37) bencrisford [~ben@87.113.150.163] entered the room.
<bencrisford> ah :)
<bencrisford> BUGabundo: i think i should be getting some sleep...
 * bencrisford reminds everybody about the edubuntu/ubuntu collab. bugday tommorrow
<BUGabundo> :)
<bencrisford> hmm, actually technically, in my timezome it "is" tommorrow...
<bencrisford> nevermind, g'night
<bfallik> hi.  Lucid beta 1 and latest daily build don't boot my on Thinkpad T43.  I believe this is a KMS issue and I didn't find an existing bug.  Where are the instructions for specific artifacts I'll need to include?
<hpnc6400> newbie question regarding 10.04 and the battery icon and powermanagement
<lifeless> you probably need to ask the question to get an answer
<hpnc6400> sorry, new install on hp nc6400 battery fully charged but after switching to battery only the icon shows red but reports 2hours + battery remaining. it then dies after 30 mins
<Damascene> hello,
<Damascene> there is bug with the mailist in ubuntu-desktop
<Damascene> every messeage I send get stopped by the assassin
<Damascene> there is bug with the mailist in ubuntu-desktop
<Damascene> every messeage I send get stopped by the assassin
<qense> I was wondering: do you guys also add tasks for bugs in upstream trackers that are not really necessary for forwarding, like Fedora, Debian, and others?
<persia> I do, when I know the bug appears somewhere, and I believe there is useful discussion there, or a useful patch.
<persia> But this is always the result of me trying to investigate the bug, and never for the purpose of forwarding.  Often I find the distro bugs *from* the upstream bug.
<qense> persia: that's a bit what I'm doing as well
<Damascene> there is bug with the mailist in ubuntu-desktop
<Damascene> every messeage I send get stopped by the assassin
<bencrisford> G'morning everyone!  please dont forget about the edubuntu/ubuntu collab. bug day today :)
<bencrisford> http://benc235.wordpress.com/2010/03/31/edubuntu-bug-day/
<bencrisford> go to http://tinyurl.com/EduBugs to see the bugs in the ubuntu educational packages
<BUGa_vacations> morning
<bencrisford> BUGa_vacations: morning :)
<bencrisford> edubuntu bug day :)
<bencrisford> its edubuntu bug day :)*
<BUGa_vacations> how is that bug day going ?
<bencrisford> BUGa_vacations: not well, there doesn't seem to be anyone around
<yofel> I triaged 2 bugs from that list yesterday, I'll do some more later
<bencrisford> yofel: :)
<bencrisford> pedro_: morning :)
<pedro_> good morning bencrisford!
<danage> JFo: i've updated bug #452519 per your instructions. did you get my message last night? is everything ok this way?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 452519 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Karmic] USB Card Reader Malfunction - clutter in DMESG (affects: 9) (heat: 48)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/452519
<bencrisford> dont forget that its the edubuntu and ubuntu collaborative bug day today! :)
<bencrisford> http://tinyurl.com/EduBugs
<bencrisford> even if you only have time to triage one or two bugs
<bencrisford> it will help
<bencrisford> and make an important difference to the final release :)
<BUGabundo> bencrisford: I know its your 1st time, so an advice: don't spam too much, or you might get ppl bothered! most of us already know, and will help if we can or are willing to
<bencrisford> BUGabundo: ok...  sorry, i just want today to go well :/
<BUGabundo> np
<BUGabundo> no need to be sorry
<bencrisford> BUGabundo: ok, and thanks for the advice :)
<persia> And don't worry *too* much about spamming.  Once every couple hours is fine.
<persia> (extra points for keeping up a constant conversation between participants that references the URLs regularly)
<BUGabundo> +1
<bencrisford> persia: so talk/thank the people who have been triaging bugs in the edu packages so far?
<persia> bencrisford: When I ran bug days, I generally tried to keep track of who was active, and encouraged folks to chat about what they were doing in-channel.
<persia> If nothing else, it can be used to avoid two people looking at the same bug.
<bencrisford> persia: ok, thanks for the tip :)
<psusi> I used to be able to set the Importance of dmraid bugs but it seems I can't now that it has been moved to main... can someone please set the priority of bug #534743?  It's getting down to the wire here and this bug looks like it might be forgotten and would be a SERIOUS regression
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 534743 in dmraid (Ubuntu) "dmraid causes udev event feedback loop in Lucid (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 22)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/534743
<dako3256> Should this bug be marked as confirmed. Bug #542734
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 542734 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "gwibber-accounts crashed with RuntimeError in run_couchdb() (affects: 34) (dups: 12) (heat: 248)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542734
<pedro_> dako3256, that's a duplicate of bug 530541
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 530541 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "desktopcouch-service crashed with RuntimeError in run_couchdb() (affects: 299) (dups: 53) (heat: 1710)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530541
<pedro_> dako3256, i'll mark it as such, thanks for raising it
<om26er> where is the MOIN_SESSION for chromium?
<thekorn> om26er, chromium has a cookie browser
<thekorn> goto options->under the hood->show cookies
<thekorn> and there you can search for "MOIN_session"
<persia> pedro_: Are you able to renew psusi's bug control membership?  It seems to have expired (and oughtn't have).
<psusi> I just reapplied
<pedro_> persia, yes, looking at it now
<persia> Thanks.  I'm happy to add a testimonial if it's needed.
<pedro_> no need to, psusi you're all set
<psusi> cool, thanks
<pedro_> you're welcome
<psusi> there... hopefully that will get some attention... simple fix for a serious regression
<alvin> I have a small question about bug 276476, and I don't want to fill the bug report with noise about it. The bug is fixed, but where can I see in what package? (what version of the linux kernel and where can I find the package?)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 276476 in linux (Ubuntu) "INFO: task blocked for more than 120 seconds causes system freeze (affects: 18)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276476
<mrand> alvin: The short answer is that if the developer that didn't fix it didn't leave you a breadcrumb, it is very hard.
<alvin> mrand: But it says 'fix released'?
<yofel> it should be at least fixed in 2.6.32-19
<mrand> alvin: I'll do my best from going into a rant, but this is, IMO, a problem.  Changes should always be documented.
<alvin> And I really, really need the fix. Since I updated the servers, they have become unstable.
<mrand> The code that changed, who changed it, and what version it landed in should always be _EASY_ to access.  Open source is horrible about this.
<alvin> yofel: that's not in main? Is it in -proposed? Do I really have to enable -proposed on production servers?
<mrand> Ok, I'll stop.
<yofel> and yes, bugs should if possible be closed by changelog entry
<yofel> oh, this is about karmic?...
<alvin> yofel: Yes
<yofel> let's see
<alvin> Also, it says 'fix released' at 2009-11-10. I have only seen the problem after the latest kernel update (since I rebooted this weekend). There are still comments after the 'fix released' from people on more recent kernels.
<yofel> hm, well, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/276476/comments/34 is the reason he set it to fix released
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 276476 in linux (Ubuntu) "INFO: task blocked for more than 120 seconds causes system freeze (affects: 18)" [Medium,Fix released]
<alvin> yofel: Oh, good. But a lot of the other commenters ignored that and made no reference to a new bug. I can confirm system crashes on different servers, so there must be another bug. (Some people must have upgraded sooner) I'll look further for another bug report.
<alvin> Indeed, there is more in the logs. I see a lot of 'task blocked' errors (kdmflush, kjournald, pdflush and an rsync)
<alvin> Might be bug 494476
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 494476 in linux (Ubuntu) ""Smbd","kjournald2" and "rsync" blocked for more than 120 seconds while using ext4. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494476
<dako3256> I found a bug #542774, which is a duplicate of #530195. But that bug has a duplicate of it's own. How do you mark the duplicate of the duplicate? If that makes sense..
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 542774 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "Gwibber fails to load messages from Twitter. (affects: 6) (dups: 1) (heat: 38)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542774
<yofel> dako3256: move the duplicate from one bug to the other first
<dako3256> can someone mark bug #550334 to wishlist...
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 550334 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "Gwibber should have undo and redo functions (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/550334
<pedro_> dako3256, done
<dako3256> I'm not sure about this one, bug #556582. I understand about 'Setup broadcast account' but not setting preferences, that seems to have been changed to 'Broadcast Preferences'. Should this be a wishlist, invalid?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 556582 in gwibber (Ubuntu) ""set up broadcast account" launches Gwibber window, "broadcast accounts" launches setup (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556582
<mdevenish> Re bug 556582, I think selecting the mail icon then set up broadcast account should show the same dialogue window as the gwibber account window from the accounts menu. I think this bug is valid.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 556582 in gwibber (Ubuntu) ""set up broadcast account" launches Gwibber window, "broadcast accounts" launches setup (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556582
<mdevenish> To be clear, I'm running lucid beta 1 (with latest updates) and observe the same results as described in bug 556582
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 556582 in gwibber (Ubuntu) ""set up broadcast account" launches Gwibber window, "broadcast accounts" launches setup (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556582
<mrand> mdevenish: cool.  Then you can mark it as confirmed.
<mdevenish> mrand: have marked as confirmed. Please let me know if I need to do anything else as I'm new to this.
<mrand> mdevenish: ideally you'd explain what importance you feel should be assigned to the issue as well.
<mdevenish> mrand: I'm not part of ubuntubugcontrol so can't change the importance. However, I think it should be left as low since it can be easily worked around. Should I add this to the bug report?
<persia> mdevenish: Just ask someone to adjust the importance in this channel.
<persia> Be prepared to defend your choice.
<mdevenish> persia: ok. I think it should be "low" (according to the guidelines) but if someone thinks it should be higher I'll agree with that.
<persia> This is 556582?
<mdevenish> persia: yes
<persia> Ahready done (by om26er)
<om26er> bug 556582
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 556582 in gwibber (Ubuntu) ""set up broadcast account" launches Gwibber window, "broadcast accounts" launches setup (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556582
<om26er> mdevenish, have you tried to install python-indicate?
<mdevenish> om26er: yes. still see the same problem. Just added comment to the bug.
<om26er> mdevenish, you have to logout and login again
<mdevenish> om26er: ok,
<pandora_> hi, what can be done with bug 554509? can it be set to whishlist?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 554509 in indicator-applet (Ubuntu) "show different color of icon for different apps (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554509
<om26er> pandora_, yes it is a wishlist. I have come to this bug for 3times and left it there.
<mdevenish> om26er: rebooted computer and the bug seems to be fixed if python-indicate is installed. Thanks.
<om26er> mdevenish, :)
<mrand> mdevenish: hopefully you're updating that ticket?
<om26er> pandora_, you should mark it wishlist
<pandora_> mmm.. i cannot do it.. someone of the bugcontrol should..
<om26er> pandora_, done
<pandora_> :9
<greg-g> om26er: whoops, I accidently undid what you did. I confirmed it just after you had triaged it
<greg-g> changed it back :)
<om26er> greg-g, ah, ok
<om26er> and also that would go for indicator-messages
<pandora_> i'm new to bug triaging, question: what is done with bugs marked as whishlist? what is the following process with this kind of bugs?
<persia> pandora_: As a triager, usually try to forward to an upstream enhancement request.  If you really want it fixed, be the developer, and fix it.
<deuxpi> Hi all! I screwed :/ I need guidance about preparing for merges
<mdevenish> mrand: I've added a message  re fixed with python-indicate and changed to confirmed, but nothing else.  Let me know if I should do something else.
<om26er> mdevenish, this bug is a duplicate of bug 548814 which was marked invalid
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 548814 in gwibber (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Shows 'setup broadcast accounts' even accounts set and running (affects: 29) (dups: 8) (heat: 202)" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/548814
<mdevenish> om26er: ok, I've marked it as a duplicate of 548814. Why is it invalid if python-indicate is required but doesn't seem to be installed by default (please excuse my ignorance, I am a newbie to bugs).
<om26er> mdevenish, I dont know that either but was thinking to ask ken
<persia> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber/+bug/548814/comments/21 indicates it *is* installed by default.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 548814 in gwibber (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Shows 'setup broadcast accounts' even accounts set and running (affects: 31) (dups: 9) (heat: 202)" [Low,Invalid]
<persia> If it's not, that's an issue that should be resolved, but perhaps not there.  Check the package Recommendations carefully: if it's truly missing, then it can be fixed in gwibber.  If it's not missing, one has to track down why it's not there by default, etc.
<om26er> persia, its not in the live cd
<persia> The Recommendation appears to be missing from gwibber according to my apt-cache.
<persia> Maybe kenvandine is using some special version?
<persia> But grab the source, and check debian/control: it may be trivial to fix.
<om26er> persia, on it
 * persia suspects a minor typo in debian/control
<om26er> persia, its in the recommends only http://pastebin.org/139188
<persia> Oh, it's in gwibber-service!
<persia> Should it be in gwibber instead?
<bencrisford> pedro_: nice work on the gimp bugs!  now only 56 open, before today im pretty sure it was nearer 70!
<pedro_> bencrisford, thanks! . I still need to clean up that a little bit more, there's a few crashes that might be known upstream
<Damascene> what is  "gs"?
<Damascene> something related to printer?
<yofel> ghostscript?
<mrand> man gs
<mrand> (it's a viewer)
<kevin_barresi> can someone set the importance of #556721  to Low?
<persia> bug #556721
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 556721 in tryton-client (Ubuntu) "some buttons are covered by other widgets (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556721
<persia> why?
<kevin_barresi> it has a small to moderate impact on non essential software
<persia> done.
<kevin_barresi> thank you
<kamusin> hey om26er
<om26er> kamusin, hey. you are on fire :)
<kamusin> hehe always :), what do you think about bug 549817
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 549817 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "Clicking notifications in drop down should take me to messages (affects: 3) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/549817
<kamusin> I not sure if can be marked as wishlist or low
<om26er> kamusin, wishlist
<om26er> kamusin, and only ubuntu task
<kamusin> hehe , I think so
<om26er> kamusin, might also be upstream?
<kamusin> yep, would be nice too
<psusi> hrm... I have a bug filed against dmraid that turns out to be because some users have old dmraid signatures on the disk that they don't really mean to be used.  This is a misconfiguration of the system so the bug is invalid but still users complain.  It might be a nice feature to have the installer offer the user the option of destroying the incorrect raid signatures,
<psusi> so should I file a new bug against the installer as wishlist, or retitle and reassign the current one?
<baptistemm> hello
<baptistemm> What should I do to have bug 544150 being included (who should I cc ubuntu-release?)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 544150 in bluez (Ubuntu) "bluez should ship serial.conf (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/544150
<BUGabundo> \o
<bbordwell> Hello, I am trying to get a backtrace on a crash in cheese but i can not seem to find the -dbg packages i need could someone help me?
<bbordwell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/410229/
<yofel> bbordwell: did you install the -dbgsym packages?
<bbordwell> yofel, I did now :)
<psusi> hrm... I have a bug filed against dmraid that turns out to be because some users have old dmraid signatures on the disk that they don't really mean to be used.  This is a misconfiguration of the system so the bug is invalid but still users complain.  It might be a nice feature to have the installer offer the user the option of destroying the incorrect raid signatures,
<psusi> so should I file a new bug against the installer as wishlist, or retitle and reassign the current one?
<bbordwell> yofel, well i just installed pkg-create-dbgsym
<yofel> bbordwell: err... I don't think you need that, rather install the -dbgsym packages for the packages you need to get a good backtrace for, doesn't apport catch the crash
<yofel> ?
<bbordwell> yofel, no, well cheese does not have a -dbg package associated with it
<yofel> bbordwell: install cheese-dbgsym?
<bbordwell> !info cheese-dbgsym
<ubot4> bbordwell: Package cheese-dbgsym does not exist in karmic
<yofel> bbordwell: did you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash ?
<yofel> -dbgsym packages aren't available in the default setup as usually only the apport-retracer needs them
<bbordwell> yofel, ah ok I am trying it out. The only other backtrace i did was on nautilus and it had a -dbg package in the repositories
<bbordwell> yofel, thanks
<yofel> np
<bbordwell> I feel that this bug is ready to be marked as triaged with an importance of low, could a member of BC please do so? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cheese/+bug/556610
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 556610 in cheese (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "cheese crashes if no camera is detected and a shot is taken (tried) (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<crimsun> komputes: heh @ comment 8 in #553002
<crimsun> silly cables :-)
<komputes> crimsun: happened to me and robert on the same week end
<komputes> frekin hdmi
<mrand> bbordwell: done.  good job upstreaming.
<bencrisford> thank you everyone who has participated in the edubuntu bug day so far today :)
<bencrisford> if you haven't had a chance to check it out yet, even if you only have time to triage one bug, it will help
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-04-07
<arand> How can I force apport-cli to use lynx?
<mpontillo> arand, I'd try doing: sudo aptitude install lynx-cur && sudo update-alternatives --set www-browser /usr/bin/lynx.cur
<arand> mpontillo: cheers I just messed with preferred applications in gnome temporarily.
<mpontillo> ah, arand, thought that only changed x-www-browser, not www-browser
<mpontillo> (actually the gnome one likely doesn't affect the system-wide alternative, does it?)
<arand> mpontillo: actually none of those are set to firefox, which is my default, x- is set to chromium, www- is set to lynx (works in tty as it should), and gnome- isnt' "installed" at all.
<mpontillo> arand: huh. so apport doesn't use the alternative, I guess?
<arand> mpontillo: apport-cli uses whatever is set in gnome, or www- it seems, and the one set in gnome is independent of all those vars.
<mpontillo> arand, I see. the comments in apport-cli state that w3m and lynx do not work, but elinks works. looking at apport/ui.py, there is a somewhat complex bit of logic to select the browser in open_url()
<arand> mpontillo: ah, so it explicitly says the don't work.. hmm
<mpontillo> right, and it looks like if DISPLAY is not set it will try to use www-browser (whatever that alternative happens to be set to)
<arand> Anyhow, seems like elinks works alright, so that's at least an available alternative...
<kevin_barresi> Can someone change Bug #555923 to "Wishlist"?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 555923 in hundredpapercuts "Can't change instant messenger in indicator appllet (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/555923
<kevin_barresi> It is asking for a new feature rather than reporting a bug
<crimsun> greg-g: please see my latest comment in your bug report on sound
<crimsun> greg-g: namely, the position_fix=1
<bbordwell> ddecator, do you have any bugs that a backtrace would be useful? I have little to do tonight and doing some backtraces sounds alright
<ddecator> bbordwell: is firefox crashing for you at all?
<bbordwell> ddecator, nope
<ddecator> bbordwell: if you type in the search window specifically/
<bbordwell> ddecator, no but i remember someone talking about that the other day
<ddecator> oh really? interesting...
<ddecator> bbordwell: you could try to reproduce bug 510548 for me (i can't reproduce it on my system)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 510548 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Crash on certain websites (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510548
<bbordwell> ddecator, I will give it a try
<bbordwell> ddecator, hmm I am on firefox 3.6 though
<ddecator> bbordwell: the op got it with FF 3.6.3
<bbordwell> ddecator, Does he have a certain website that works reliably at all?
<ddecator> bbordwell: comment #5
<bbordwell> ddecator, I have been just clicking random links on the page for a few min. and nothing
<ddecator> bbordwell: ok, thanks
<ddecator> those are the only two bugs i'm having trouble with atm...
<micahg> ddecator: have the user submit an apport crash report
<ddecator> micahg: by having them enable apport? i can't remember the command for that, haha
<micahg> ddecator: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/410421/
<ddecator> micahg: thanks
<Damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/557041
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 557041 in ubuntu "ubuntu-desktop mail-list is so paranoid killing every messeag reach it by the assasin spam-assasin (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<Damascene> you should check this guys
<Damascene> bug 557041
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 557041 in ubuntu "ubuntu-desktop mail-list is so paranoid killing every messeag reach it by the assasin spam-assasin (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557041
<Damascene> please
<vish> Damascene: have you tried asking in -desktop about your language bug?
<Damascene> vish, no I thought the e-mail should work and it's better as you adviced I guess
<Damascene> bug 557041
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 557041 in ubuntu "ubuntu-desktop mail-list is so paranoid killing every messeag reach it by the assasin spam-assasin (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557041
<Damascene> who can help please?
<andol> Damascene: Well, can hardly concider that a bug in the Ubuntu distribution, more lika a potential issue with the commmunity infrastructure.
<andol> Damascene: Question from https://lists.ubuntu.com/ - "If you are having trouble using the lists themselves, please contact mailman@lists.ubuntu.com."
<Ciemon> cd
<Ciemon> apologies
<genux> is anybody here.
<genux> ?
<ddecator> nope
<genux> I am just wondering.. I have joined the bugsquad team.. is there like a testing bug to test with to see what to do ?
<genux> I have read the triage..
<genux> btw
<ddecator> not really, just take a look at untriaged bugs, find something you're comfortable with doing, and dig in =)
<ddecator> usually, it's good to start out by testing bugs to see if you can confirm, looking for duplicates, stuff like that
<genux> k cheers.
<ddecator> genux: and always feel free to ask questions in here
<genux> k cheers.. :).
<ddecator> good luck =)
<genux> I shall have a look at some of the bugs to see if I can figure it out :).
<kermiac> genux: ddecator: that's what https://staging.launchpad.net/ is for :)
<genux> thanks very much Kermiac :)
<ddecator> kermiac: what the...i've never heard of this o.o
<kermiac> np genux
<bbordwell> I feel this bug is ready to marked as triaged with an importance of low, could a member of BC please do so? https://bugs.launchpad.net/openoffice/+bug/541919
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 541919 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Impress hangs while importing a single powerpoint slide (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ddecator> hm, the upstream report was closed a couple days ago
<bbordwell> ddecator, yes, because they wanted it tested on 3.2 which i did
<bbordwell> This is my first bug with them though so I am not sure of exactly how they work
<ddecator> i'm not sure either, i haven't dealt with openoffic devs
<ddecator> openoffice*
<bbordwell> ddecator, the guy that closed it is on the cc list
<bbordwell> ddecator, nvm i was wrong
<bbordwell> ddecator, I am installing the version from their site to make sure it is not ubuntu specific
<ddecator> i'm guessing the devs will still get an email, but idk how their site is setup
<ddecator> bbordwell: sounds good, that will help
<ddecator> unfortunately, i really need to get to bed, so someone else will have to help you from here
<bbordwell> ddecator, alright thanks
<Laibsch> something is odd with adding upstream tickets to kernel bugs (such as bug 512567)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 512567 in linux (Ubuntu) "hotkeys adjust brightness non-monotonically on new Asus pinetrail netbooks (1001P, 1005P, 1005PE) (affects: 14) (dups: 1) (heat: 90)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512567
<Laibsch> This used to work just fine, but I don't see how to do it now.  Any hints?
<bbordwell> Laibsch, do you have the link to the upstream bug?
<Laibsch> yes
<Laibsch> it's from the duplicate
<Laibsch> http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=15182
<ubot4> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 15182 in Platform-Drivers "keys for adjusting display brightness don't work as expected on ASUS 1005p netbook" [Normal,Needinfo]
<Laibsch> how do you add this to the ticket?
<bbordwell> Laibsch, wow i just did this earlier tonight but it is different now
<Laibsch> OK
<Laibsch> I used to do this as well a few times (including above link)
<Laibsch> but it seems to have changed indeed
<baptistemm> hello there, when incomplete bugs are closed?
<baptistemm> https://help.launchpad.net/BugExpiry doesn't define a precise schedule
<baptistemm> and is it possible to have https://bugs.launchpad.net/<yourproject>/+expirable-bugs for packages in ubuntu ?
<persia> baptistemm: There is intentionally no precise schedule: and they tend to get closed when the person triaging that set of bugs gets frustrated with them.
<persia> And they won't auto-expire in Ubuntu, because when that was turned on, lots of folk complained lots and lots.
<baptistemm> okay
<baptistemm> hi persia
<liam> i found a bug in the nm-applet its set to automatically connect at startup but does not do so
<liam> this is on lucid beta 1
<yofel> liam: report a bug against network-manager-gnome, and if you have the time report it in the gnome bugzilla too
<yofel> liam: you do have all updates installed?
<liam> yofel, yes
<yofel> liam: then file a bug with 'ubuntu-bug network-manager-gnome' please
<liam> yofel, ok i will do
<bencrisford> bug 536975
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 536975 in qcad (Ubuntu) "Qcad menu entry lacks a category in lucid 10.04 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/536975
<pedro_> is dako3256 around?
<Damascene> pedro_, hello
<pedro_> hello there Damascene, how's everything going?
<Damascene> well, can you help with the ubuntu-desktop mail list? there is someone named pedro owen it
<Damascene> pedro_,
<pedro_> Damascene, looking at it now, next time just ping me on IRC i've tons of emails to read and i don't look at the moderation queue everyday
<Damascene> ok thank you. I didn't know that was you
<Damascene> I think there is a problem with the spam filter
<pedro_> Damascene, subject is "RTL languages having their own terminal" ?
<Damascene> pedro_, yes
<Damascene> thanks pedro, could you help with the bug it self?
<pedro_> Damascene, ok approved, i'm deleting the others you send it though, they look more like a 'ping' ;-)
<pedro_> Damascene, i'm not a developer, but the desktop devs are on that list so
<Damascene> will nothing passed the spam filter though
<Damascene> ok thanks
<pedro_> you're welcome
<pedro_> hello bencrisford
<bencrisford> pedro_: hey
<bencrisford> pedro_: how did your indicator applet day go? :)
<pedro_> bencrisford, was good a few folks were helping with the triage, what about the edubuntu one?
<bencrisford> pedro_: i think it went well :), we had quite a few people participating and even though there's plenty of bugs left, i think it helped show people where we are and how much we need help!
<bencrisford> which is an achievement in my opinion :)
<pedro_> bencrisford, btw next time you want to run one for an specific package or a project just add it to the planning page so we can coordinate a little bit better ;-)
<pedro_> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/Planning <-
<pedro_> bencrisford, glad to hear that! ;-)
<bencrisford> pedro_: i did add i there :S, but probably a little late! :P
<bencrisford> next time ill add it there as soon as its confirmed
<pedro_> bencrisford, awesome! ping me when you decide it so we can start working on it, creating a wiki page and all that
<bencrisford> pedro_: ok :), thanks for all your help over the last few days btw
<pedro_> my pleasure ;-)
<vish> Damascene: the mail you sent has arrived
<vish> to the desktop ml*
<bencrisford> pedro_: just got the email about the rythmbox bugday, but i wont be able to participate, im away until monday as of 1am this evening.
<bencrisford> which is annoying
<bencrisford> i really want to give something back to you guys after you're help with the edu day
<pedro_> bencrisford, no worries, we're having a software-center one next week if you're around ;-)
<pedro_> its scheduled for Thursday 15th
<bencrisford> pedro_: i should be :D, leaving tonight for germany back sunday or monday not sure
<pedro_> bencrisford, where are you now?
<alvin> Maybe someone here knows. Is there a new policy about using UUID for LVM volumes in /etc/fstab in Lucid?
<bencrisford> pedro_: UK
<alvin> Because I just ended up with mounted snapshots instead of real volumes after the upgrade.
<bencrisford> pedro_: im in a brass band and where playing a few concerts in the rhineland
<bencrisford> should be fun :)
<bencrisford> were*
<yofel> alvin: for lucid you should ask in #ubuntu+1
<alvin> yofel: Thanks
<pedro_> bencrisford, sounds exciting!, which instrument do you play there?
<pedro_> bencrisford, i tried to play a trombone once, omg you really need to have good lungs
<bencrisford> pedro_: haha yeah, i play trumpet/cornet :)
<bencrisford> i got a bit scared earlier when it wasnt working, but i dis and re-assembled it and its fine
 * bencrisford thinks hes being a bit off topic :P
<pedro_> bencrisford, heh cool :-)
<bencrisford> pedro_: ill see if i can check out some r-box bugs tommorrow, depends if my nokia likes launchpad or not
<charlie-tca> pedro_: I need a little help
<charlie-tca> Has the policy for importance changed? Since when is critical only for bugs in main?
<charlie-tca> Could you take a look at bug 519541 please
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 519541 in abiword (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "Abiword 2.8.1 freezes with document lost when help is clicked or F1 is pressed (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 32)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/519541
<pedro_> charlie-tca, hello!, not that i know of
<pedro_> charlie-tca, looking at it
<charlie-tca> I got two bug control members that think it has
<pedro_> charlie-tca, sorry i was looking to the popcon stats, abiword is on the place #312 of installations with 134428, I'd say High because of that
<pedro_> charlie-tca, did you tracked it back to debian?
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> wait, maybe
<charlie-tca> I think I did
<charlie-tca> So, every user affected doesn't come into it?
<pedro_> charlie-tca, would be nice as well if you can get a backtrace and send it upstream or ping the folks there by a mailing list or IRC, there's no movement on the bug for more than two months at the upstream bts...
<charlie-tca> Can't get a backtrace. It just freezes up
<pedro_> let me try here
<charlie-tca> Well, couldn't before. I will try again
<charlie-tca> Had a while when no backtrace would work; I'll run one today
<pedro_> charlie-tca, http://paste.ubuntu.com/410628/
<charlie-tca> Thanks!
<pedro_> you're welcome
<pedro_> for such issues what you can do is to attach gdb to the process
<pedro_> just search for the pid of the application and run gdb as: gdb command pid
<charlie-tca> I will try that
<Damascene> thanks, vish it was very nice of you to tell me :)
<BUGabundo> bRoas
<damascene> hello, calling from windows cause empathy hung in gtalk
<damascene> any one want to test it?
<om26er> damascene, now get online
<damascene> om26er: pm
<damascene> om26er: add my launchpad email
<cjohnston> hggdh: looks like I'll get to meet you in Brussels
<hggdh> cjohnston: you are going! Great!
<cjohnston> yup
<hggdh> and we will have some nice beers...
<cjohnston> I sure hope so
<hggdh> heh. trippel karmeliet, gunden draak, and others
<cjohnston> Never heard of any of em.. heh...
<hggdh> /gunden/gulden
<cjohnston> Wife is coming too..
<hggdh> cool
<cjohnston> trying to get my new laptop before the trip too
<hggdh> I hope it is a light one, carrying a heavy beast is hard
 * hggdh knows very well...
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> right now mine is ~9 lbs
<cjohnston> im thinking about a dell inspiron
<cjohnston> but still dont know
<cjohnston> ive heard there are issues with the new intel i cores
<charlie-tca> vish around?
<vish> charlie-tca: hi..
<charlie-tca> bug 546477
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 546477 in ubuntu-mono (Ubuntu) "Battery level should deplete to the right (affects: 2) (dups: 1)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546477
<charlie-tca> he wants it reverted
<vish> oh great!
<charlie-tca> Knew you would like that idea ;-)
<decoder> hi there
<decoder> i just added comment to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-backports-modules-2.6.31/+bug/404575
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 404575 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.31 (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "iwlagn creates cpu hog (affects: 26) (heat: 150)" [Undecided,New]
<decoder> but I wasnt able to link it to 2.6.32
<decoder> if someone could do that, that'd be great
<decoder> I'm testing lucid beta atm and this bug just occurred again as described
<decoder> it was fixed in linux mainstream 2.6.33-rc3
<hggdh> decoder: add a comment in the description: LAST TESTED: linux-2.6.32-??"
<atrus> bug 498182 is a regression that can make karmic desktops break when they move to lucid, right now ranked "medium" importance. should that be higher since it a) breaks migration, and b) is a regression vs previous releases?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 498182 in indicator-session (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Indicator-application does not support vertical panels (affects: 10) (heat: 58)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/498182
<seb128> atrus, changing the settings will not really be useful there
<seb128> the issue is not going to change for lucid
<atrus> hrm. that's unfortunate.
<atrus> what about a warning or something at least? if the applet finds itself on a panel it's incompatible with, it could at least say "hey, this isn't going to do what you expect, move me to an appropriate panel", or something worded slightly more professionally?
<mrand> atrus: If it is truly serious and not going to be fixed, it should be considered for the release notes.
<atrus> maybe. should it be tagged that way?
<mrand> atrus: yeah.  If memory serves, there is a project for it, actually.  Take a look around and see what google turns up.
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-04-08
<cwells> can I report a bug here?  launchpad is far too tedious
<cwells> ubuntu 9.10 /etc/syslog.conf has incorrect line:  auth,authpriv.*          -/var/logauth.log
<cwells> should be /var/log/auth.log
<chrisccoulson> cwells, no, this is not the correct place to report a bug
<cwells> is there a good place to report them?
<chrisccoulson> yes, launchpad
<cwells> yeah, no thanks
<cwells> i had previously believe bugzilla to be bad, but launchpad has made me revise that opinion
<chrisccoulson> well, don't expect your bug to be fixed then
<cwells> shrug
<cwells> perfect
<cwells> i can fix my own installs
<cwells> everyone else can wonder
<chrisccoulson> dropping comments in to random IRC channels won't help anyone
<cwells> this is a random IRC channel?
<chrisccoulson> we have a bug tracker for tracking bugs, and that is the only place to report them
<cwells> well, where is it?
<chrisccoulson> launchpad
<cwells> i find instructions for using a gnome tool
<cwells> not an actual bug tracker
<cwells> not actually interested in browsing launchpad pointlessly
<chrisccoulson> well, i'm not interested in helping you any further then
<cwells> great
<cwells> cause you didn't
<ubuntu> I am using Ubuntu 10 04 beta live cd, every now and then the entire SCREEN turns GRAY and everything slows down
<ubuntu> happens on flash sites a lot
<ddecator> ubuntu: please ask in #ubuntu+1 to see if anyone else has had that
<BUGabundo> diæs !
<Laibsch> Hi, anybody have an idea what is happening in bug 558345?  Which package is the most likely candidate for creating this issue?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 558345 in pygtk (Ubuntu) "found text and marked text don't match in gjots2 pygtk app (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/558345
<qense> Laibsch: it seems that this really is an issue with gjots2, unless it's using a widget for the textarea from GTK+.
<qense> in the latter case it can either be a bug in the PyGTK bindings, or in GTK+ itself.
<xteejx> Afternoon all :)
<xteejx> I haven't personally experienced this, but I understand what is happening here. Can someone take a look at this please? (Am waiting on apport data) bug 289322
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 289322 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "gnome-power-manager put display to sleep timer incorrect when CPU is being used (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289322
<xteejx> No-one alive today?
<persia> Well, it's a really confusing bug.  I suspect a few folks (like I) looked at it, got confused, and didn't comment.
<yofel> and some of us don't actually use gnome
<xteejx> I think I clarified the problem, but no worries, waiting on apport info anyway might have a fresh mind when I come to look at it when that information comes back :)
<gbuonfiglio> Hello. I'm using Lucid, updating it daily and testing it. Yesterday I had a problem that I need guidance to report a bug.
<gbuonfiglio> The boot fsck stopped at 72%.
<gbuonfiglio> then nothing happens. I could not cancel it anymore with "C".
<gbuonfiglio> ctrl-alt-del rebooted the machine, and it was back to the same point. Fsck now stopped at 75%.
<yofel> gbuonfiglio: bug 554079?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 554079 in sysvinit (Ubuntu) "Lucid boot failed to complete after fsck (affects: 36) (heat: 170)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554079
<gbuonfiglio> looking at 554079
<gbuonfiglio> thanks yofel! That's exactly the same issue. :)
<yofel> gbuonfiglio: I have that too, if it's an auto check it should boot fine after a reboot though
<yofel> gbuonfiglio: if you still need help to resolve this join us in #ubuntu+1
<gbuonfiglio> Yes I did that.
<gbuonfiglio> tty1 and reboot... :)
<gbuonfiglio> yofel: what is this #ubuntu+1 channel for?
<yofel> gbuonfiglio: lucid support and discussion
<gbuonfiglio> yofel: great. I will keep and eye on it. Thanks!
<yofel> gbuonfiglio: today it's the 'is beta2 out yet?' channel -.-
 * xteejx giggles
<xteejx> Probably tomorrow ;)
<persia> Ya know, y'all could help test the outstanding test cases to make it be sooner :)
<BUGa_vacations> I would if I could
<xteejx> persia: What cases is that? I haven't got a test machine, I just run ubuntu+1 from around alpha 4
<BUGa_vacations> but even in vacations I have to work :(
<persia> xteejx: Hop on over to #ubuntu-testing and see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO
<xteejx> iso testing? :( damn I can't do install checks I don't have a spare system
<yofel> VM?
<xteejx> yofel: Not much point if it doesn't have direct access to all my hardware
<xteejx> My laptop is a complete bugger with linux at the mo anyway - saying that I'm in Ubuntu
<persia> Actually, there is a point.  It makes sure the *images* are good, which is the big point of ISO testing.
<xteejx> Ohhhh :)
<xteejx> I'm *extremely* slow minded today sorry guys :P
<persia> Making sure all the software works we can do with ongoing rolling testing and bug reporting, etc.  But that doesn't help validate that a given image is good enough to be called "beta2"
<xteejx> I can rsync these images for usage in VM right?
<persia> Yeah.  The folk in #ubuntu-testing will be glad to share scripts and hints.
<yofel> didn't we have something like dl-ubuntu-test-iso for that?
<xteejx> Hmmm I might have a look at doing that in a bit then persia, just clearing out the last 34 bug messages in the inbox and replying lol
<BUGa_vacations> xteejx: ISO boot from grub
<BUGa_vacations> that's what I do
<persia> Hey, testing is cool and all, but don't let me interrupt your usual work :)
<BUGa_vacations> I should update my isos too
<BUGa_vacations> but on a slow network
<xteejx> persia: Nahh i can multitask ;)
<BUGa_vacations> xteejx: use zsync instead
<xteejx> sorry got sidetracked, will try zsync instead thanks BUGabundo
<BUGa_vacations> np
<BUGa_vacations> but do try the boot from grup
<BUGa_vacations> much easier for quick test
<xteejx> grup?
<BUGa_vacations> *grub2
<BUGa_vacations> it was doing an up side down
<xteejx> hehe :P
<xteejx> where is the kern.log file?
<xteejx> dw got it :)
<nigelb> ah, today is rhythmbox hug day, no wonder I'm getting too many mails
<xteejx> is it? I must have been asleep when that email came through!
<pedro_> yes it is today, you don't read Planet Ubuntu heh? ;-)
<nigelb> pedro_, you've been making my mailbox full :D
<xteejx> pedro_: You know what, I've been so bloody busy with loads of stuff I haven't been doing much of anything, just small bits of lots of things lol
<xteejx> :P
<pedro_> nigelb, ah don't worry it's all SPAM , I'm selling medicine now :-P
<nigelb> pedro_, hehe :)
<pedro_> xteejx, haha
<xteejx> pedro_: don't forget your winnings of 86,000 Ugandan dollars...I keep winning in my emails lol
<pedro_> lol
 * charlie-tca did not have to win, they just want to give me money
<xteejx> haha charlie :)
<xteejx> Random question....does anyone here have Ubuntu on a PS3?
<charlie-tca> I thought sony bricked them
<xteejx> it has, but geohot (the renowned iphone hacker) has found a way to bypass the firmware update via proxy
<xteejx> should see custom firmware in a couple of weeks
<xteejx> I haven't updated mine, don't wanna lose linux on such a powerful machine...wanna see what it'll be capable of once all the barriers are broken....7 core processor....can't go wrong
<charlie-tca> yup
<xteejx> I'll install windows if it becomes too fast.........HA!
<nigelb> xteejx, good one :D
<xteejx> ;) I do love Microsoft....almost as much as being stabbed in the back by Richard Branson........anyway
<xteejx> which is the better VM for ISO testing?
<charlie-tca> I use VirtualBox for simplicity
<datag> could someone please tell me how to get attention to bug #542185 ? freeze is near and it would be kinda unlucky if this won't be fixed.
<xteejx> charlie-tca: Does that have direct processor access, etc?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 542185 in holdingnuts (Ubuntu) "holdingnuts GUI badly affected by a bug in Qt 4.6.2 (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542185
<charlie-tca> I don't know
<charlie-tca> It doesn't use most of the hardware, though
<xteejx> datag: Speak to #ubuntu-motu they'll be able to point you the right direction to get sponsorship for a patch
<xteejx> charlie-tca: No worries, I'll try it out :)
<datag> xteejx: i will, thanks!
<xteejx> np :)
<atrus> mrand: hm. so i tagged bug 498182 for release-notes, and it was marked invalid there. (shrug)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 498182 in indicator-session (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Indicator-application does not support vertical panels (affects: 10) (heat: 58)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/498182
<mrand> atrus: release notes are a fine line... do you mention every little thing in them?  That would probably be too long a list.  So they likely want to keep the list very focused so that people will actually read it - which means that it probably needs to impact a large number of people (for the whole Ubuntu community) in a non-obvious way.
<RemiemB> Howdy!
<alvin> If a server crashes for a totally unknown reason, where would you start looking for the bugs. (kern.log shows nothing hours before the crash)
<kamusin> alvin, have you looked at /var/crash and syslog?
<alvin> /var/crash is empty. I guess I had to enable apport for that?
<alvin> Two days ago, the same happened
<alvin> syslog has something. Last event before the crash is : /etc/cron.hourly. I'll take a look at what runs then.
<alvin> (oh, nothing)
<alvin> I enabled apport. Maybe in 2 days I'll know more
<decoder> how do I apply a patch when I have the source package? trying to fix a bug
<persia> decoder: Do you want to do it the "right way" or the "quick way"?
<decoder> the quick way would be ok, as I want to test the patch locally
<decoder> not for redistribution
<Damascene> persia, do you use rtl language
<persia> The quick way (which usually works), is dpkg-source -x foo.dsc, cd foo-${ver}, check if debian/README.source provides instructions, if not, check if deban/patches contains anything, if so, run debian/rules patch.  Apply your patch (patch -p? < bar), debian/rules build, debian/rules binary, cd ..
<persia> Damascene: Not usually.  I have an RTL locale installed if there's something special that needs testing.
<Damascene> persia, do  you know about the vte bug?
<decoder> persia: sounds good, ill try that, thx
<persia> I don't.  The only RTL bug that I saw was the one with numbers.
<persia> decoder: If that doesn't work, we'll do it the "right" way :)
<Damascene> this bug >>> https://bugs.launchpad.net/vte/+bug/263822
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 263822 in vte (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "RTL (right to left) support in terminal (BiDi) (affects: 12) (dups: 3) (heat: 110)" [Low,Triaged]
<Damascene> persia, ?
<persia> Reading...
<persia> I think that was the one I saw before though.
<persia> I'll see if I can replicate locally.
<persia> Damascene: Ugh.  That's all sorts of annoying, yeah.
<Damascene> persia, can you help with this problem?
 * BUGa_vacations is tired of "when its ready"
<decoder> persia: building now =) we'll see in a few
<persia> Damascene: I can replicate with ` LANG=ar_TN.utf8 gnome-terminal &`
<digital_> houdy everyone
<persia> But no, I have no idea how to fix it, and I don't have upload for gnome-terminal or vte.  Maybe ask in #ubuntu-desktop?
<BUGa_vacations> hggdh: http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel/969355 LOOOOOL
<Damascene> persia, I've sent email to ubuntu-desktop but no respond. I think of using mlterm instead of vte for RTL
<Damascene> can you promote this idea?
<persia> Did you try asking in #ubuntu-desktop?
<persia> I don't blog :)  I've pressed the "me too" button in LP.
<Damascene> :)
<Damascene> thanks any way
 * alvin tries to chmod his /proc/cpuinfo
<decoder> persia: build ran through, Ill test the package now, thanks for the quick help :)
<persia> decoder: No problem.  Thanks for testing the patch.  If you're up for patch testing, consider joining #ubuntu-reviews: we always need more folk :)
<hggdh> BUGa_vacations: wow, this is good. I have one $1 note. Can I write $100 on it, and use it as a real $100?
<BUGa_vacations> yes
<BUGa_vacations> didn't you know that already?
<pedro_> graph for today bug day is looking *awesome* http://people.canonical.com/~brian/complete-graphs/rhythmbox/plots/rhythmbox-1day-triaging.png
<vish> today was bug day, .. /me getting forgetfull
<vish> tsk tsk , rhythmbox adopter , nigelb ;p  not taking care huh?
<blueyed> pedro_: *awesome*? more bugs (triaged), more incomplete, less new, more confirmed. not much fixed ;)
<blueyed> also: interesting would be how much have been forwarded upstream..
<pedro_> blueyed, you're welcome to submit patches for the triaged ones though ;-)
<pedro_> but for now, that's not the target of a bug day
<blueyed> pedro_: I know :) - I would be happy to review your patches! ;)
<blueyed> forwarding upstream? but yes.
<charlie-tca> I'll pick up my 10 or so after I finish the upgrade testing in progress
<robertzaccour> is somethin missin in my bug report? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/555503
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 555503 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "screen flickers at least once every few minutes (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<robertzaccour> either only one other person has lucid beta on their dell inspiron 1545 or people aren't gettin on launchpad to report it
<xteejx> robertzaccour: Hence the reason why we need as many testers as possible
<robertzaccour> but is there some information i may have left out? its still incomplete status, still undecided imprtance, and still not unassigned in the assigned to part
<robertzaccour> i'm gettin the feeling 2 people with this bug aren't enough for it to be considered of importance for development
<xteejx> try "apport-collect -p xorg 555503" instead of the one they told you, xorg-server doesn't have an apport hook AFAIK
<xteejx> there is a workflow for bugs...nothing can be done without you supplying the information they need
<robertzaccour> the apport box that came up crashed
<xteejx> robertzaccour: as for the boot option, when grub bootloader comes up there is a button you can press to pass additional options to boot with, it will say what it is, I can't remember, think it may be "E" - in which case at the end of the long linux= blah blah line add the i915 powersave option as they have written it in the bug report
<xteejx> crashed?? how do you mean crashed?
<robertzaccour> i pasted that command, it did its thing, then a box came up collecting information and crashed in the middle
<xteejx> hmmm hang on
<robertzaccour> ok it sent data to developers
<robertzaccour> anyting i can do in the comments?
<robertzaccour> forget the bug, i force quitted and it sent correctly the 2nd time thanks anyhow
<robertzaccour> i meant
<robertzaccour> not the bug, just the apport crashing
<xteejx> it will update the bug report with the debugging information for the X server
<robertzaccour> xteejx, is there anything else i can do for now?
<xteejx> I don't think apport worked correctly, there are no xorg logs
<xteejx> Nope it has done it fine, just took a while to appear :)
<xteejx> robertzaccour: Also, as explained above, try booting with the i915.powersave=0 flag in the GRUB menu.  ^^ Instructions above
<robertzaccour> i sent the apport again
<xteejx> The apport data is fine, sometimes it takes a while for Launchpad to update
<robertzaccour> xteejx, oh so it got there to them?
<xteejx> huh?
<robertzaccour> i just tried to close the terminal and it said there is still a process running in this terminal. closing it will kill it
<robertzaccour> does that mean its still working in the background?
<xteejx> Yes, it's probably the apport-collect that you ran the 2nd time, it wasn't necessary, as I said Launchpad already had the data it just takes a while sometimes to show up
<robertzaccour> xteejx, so should i close the terminal now?
<xteejx> If you are sure that is the only thing running, yes it should be safe to
<robertzaccour> ok it closed fine
<xteejx> All you need to do now is follow the instructions above that I gave to add i915.powersave=0 to the GRUB boot options and test it, then report back to the bug report with your findings
<robertzaccour> ok there's a lot more info from me on launchpad now. progress i hope?
<xteejx> No. As I explained 3 times, you need to do what the triager has asked and test the boot option
<robertzaccour> xteejx, will the i915 be a temporary or permanent change?
<xteejx> temporary, it's only for 1 boot - the only time this would become permanent is if you went and physically changed the GRUB boot options in the grub boot file
<robertzaccour> xteejx, oh ok thanks
<xteejx> it's just to test :)
<robertzaccour> how do i do what you were saying? didn't see that option on startup
<xteejx> What version of *buntu are you using?
<guntbert> robertzaccour: in the grub menu, select the item you want but press E instead of <enter>, the you can edit the command line
<xteejx> thought it was E :)
<robertzaccour> guntbert, i don't see that menu at startup, nothing about grub at all
<robertzaccour> i restarted 3 times to look for it
<xteejx> What version of Ubuntu are you running????
<robertzaccour> xteejx, lucid
<guntbert> robertzaccour: while booting press <shift>
<xteejx> You need to press ESC to see the menu then
<robertzaccour> ok and whats that command again?
<robertzaccour> just to make sure i wrote it down correctly
<xteejx> whatever was in the bug report
<xteejx> just add the i91....blah to the end
<robertzaccour> so at the very end just type in i915?
<xteejx> no that wasn't the whole thing, look at the bug report
<guntbert> robertzaccour: please look at the info request in the bug report
<robertzaccour> guntbert, i just did
<robertzaccour> so restart, tap shift, then add the command?
<robertzaccour> oh ESC
<xteejx> ESC
<xteejx> the i915...blah blah =0 or whatever it was to the end yes
<robertzaccour> ok i'll try that brb thanks
<robert__> i'm back. i tapped ESC from restart til startup and nothing happened, no menu
<xteejx> You need to press ESC when the purple ubuntu bit comes up right after the POST
<guntbert> robert__: did you try with <shift>?
<robert__> guntbert, yes
<xteejx> I'm 99% sure its ESC not shift, and either way one should have worked
<robert__> i'll try both again though brb
<robert__> when the purple paper comes up hit esc?
<robert__> i'll try that, if that don't work i'll try shift, then if not then brb thanks
<xteejx> yes purple screen with 2 icons at bottom = press ESC now
<robert__> 2 icons?
<xteejx> you'll see
<robert__> since i installed the beta there's never been 2 icons at the bottom, just on the boot disc
<xteejx> then there is something seriously wrong..... I have 4 machines and all of them show the same
<micahg> xteejx: seeing purple usually means it's too far...past grub
<robert__> at what point to i tap ESC? because there's the purple screen with the orange dots, but no icons at the bottom
<xteejx> micahg: My monitor might be on the way out then :P
<micahg> xteejx: should be a boot list I thoguht?
<xteejx> micahg: Nope not in Lucid Beta 1/2
<robert__> there were 2 icons at the bottom when i originally booted the lucid disc before the run options though
<micahg> xteejx: I might be out of date
<xteejx> micah!! you should be testing!! tut tut lol :P
<micahg> xteejx: I'm running xubuntu lucid since beta 1
<xteejx> is it any good?
<micahg> xteejx: but I still get my grub menu :)
<robert__> xteejx, any other ideas or should i look for those 2 icons?
<xteejx> i would link a youtube video of the boot process but I don't think it's relevant....if you reboot and look and press ESC you will get the GRUB menu
<xteejx> micahg: It's been hidden for ease of use in Ubuntu I think
<robert__> xteejx, so press ESC right at the start of power up? i tried that but i'll try again
<robert__> do i tap it or hold it?
 * micahg will watch more closely in testdrive :)(
<xteejx> No
<xteejx> not at power up or you'll enter the BIOS
<xteejx> When the purple first comes up
<charlie-tca> micahg: Xubuntu is different
<robert__> actually bios is f2
<xteejx> well after the POST then
<robert__> tap or hold ESC?
<xteejx> just press it
<robert__> repeatedly or hold it down?
<micahg> charlie-tca: yeah, we're stuck without a new desktop for Lucid :P
<charlie-tca> yup, I know... but we also get to see the grub menu easier than Ubuntu
<robert__> micahg, you can choose whatever desktop you want :)
<robert__> xteejx, should i press it repeatedly or hold it down?
<xteejx> one will work, one won't not sure which, try it
<robert__> ok thanks brb
<micahg> robert__: I choose xubuntu :) I just like new stuff :)
<xteejx> micahg: Xubuntu is hardly new lol
<xteejx> and please don't confuse the situation any more my heads gonna hit the wall in a minute!
<xteejx> lol
<micahg> xteejx: referring to teh fact that xfce is stuck at 4.6.x because the schedule was pushed back for 4.8
<guntbert> robert__: you could permanently unhide the grub menu by editing /etc/default/grub
<xteejx> micahg: really? :( not good
<xteejx> i'm waiting for gnome 3
<robertzaccour> i tried all 4 of those things none of them worked
<robertzaccour> tap ESC, hold ESC, tap tab, hold tab, nothing
<robertzaccour> oh look, plymothhd unexpectedly closed again, whatever that means
<robertzaccour> tap ESC, hold ESC, tap tab, hold tab, nothing
<xteejx> yeah were getting that a lot
<robertzaccour> if i'm supposed to be getting grub menu but not, should i reinstall the beta?
<xteejx> I don't think that will make a difference
<xteejx> I'm gonna reboot and check this out
<robertzaccour> ok
<robertzaccour> i'm gonna ask about grub menu in #ubuntu+1
<seb128> grub menu is on shift now
<robertzaccour> really? thanks
<seb128> you should press it from boot on
<seb128> and not unpress until getting the menu displayed
<seb128> easier way to get it
<robertzaccour> oh ok
<seb128> trying to hit to right instant is not easy
<robertzaccour> your right?
<xteejx> Right just checked
<robertzaccour> xteejx, seb128 said its shift now
<robertzaccour> i'm gonna try that brb
<xteejx> there is no purple screen, maybe because I dual boot, but the GRUB menu just comes straight up
<xteejx> seb128 will be right
<robertzaccour> what do you mean right?
<robertzaccour> he said shift. and whats right?
<seb128> right = correct
<xteejx> right=correct
<robertzaccour> oh ok thanks
<robertzaccour> i was thinkin a button lol brb
<seb128> being right = saying something correct
<xteejx> thanks seb
<xteejx> I was pretty sure it was ESC, sorry to the other guy he said he tried Shift too
<maco> grub1 is esc, grub2 is shift
<xteejx> Ahhhh, that's why I confused myself ;)
<xteejx> it still won't work you realise
<xteejx> all that needs done is insert a grub boot option i915 something can't remember it
<robertzaccour> my first kernel panic
<robertzaccour> it said somethin about kernel panic and not syncing vfs somethin
<xteejx> Was that with the boot option?
<robertzaccour> xteejx, that was with that i912.powersave=0 i put that in right after the last word in that blah blah blah right next to that last word generic
<robertzaccour> yes
<xteejx> If so, add that to the report telling them you tested it and what the results were, and that should do for now until they ask for more info if they need it.
<robertzaccour> option e in the grub menu
<robertzaccour> would this be sufficient? I tried that i915.powersave=0 in the grub menu and got a kernel panic. it said something about not syncing with vfs
<xteejx> Yeah that should do it
<robertzaccour> xteejx, ok thanks. not sure if there's anything else i can do at this point
<robertzaccour> never knew i'd get a kernel panic lol guess they do exist
<xteejx> They haven't asked for anything else so just sit tight and see what happens :)
<robertzaccour> do you want that bug #?
<xteejx> If you have provided the information the triager asked for, then there's no need for me to tread on their toes
<xteejx> :)
<robertzaccour> oh ok
<robertzaccour> i think i did it wrong
<robertzaccour> first time i did it just to the right of the word generc
<robertzaccour> this time i did it just below that last line of words
<robertzaccour> was i right the first time or the 2nd time? this time i didn't get a kernel panic
<robertzaccour> so instead of a kernel panic its a user panic about misinformed stuff on launchpad lol
<xteejx> it needs to be at the very very right end of the grub line
<robertzaccour> xteejx, any spaces between grub and the start of the command?
<robertzaccour> i mean the last word
<xteejx> the line will already be there with linux= ...... etc at the end of that line leave a space and add the option
<robertzaccour> i think it was a /
<robertzaccour> lemme check
<robertzaccour> ok i made sure it ended like this "generici915.powersave=0"
<robertzaccour> is that the correct way?
<xteejx> no....
<xteejx> I did say leave a space
<robertzaccour> oh i'll try that brb
<robertzaccour> ok i did it right this time
<robertzaccour> here's what i commented on launchpad
<robertzaccour> Oops I think I entered it in wrong at the end of the text. At first I didn't leave a space between the end of the last word and the start of i915.powersave=0 and I tried it with a space between the last word and the code I put in and it booted up fine. Now I'm waiting a few minutes to see if it still blinks and will report the results ASAP thanks :)
<robertzaccour>  
<hassanakevazir> Anyone know how can I get more attention for this bug before it makes into the Final Lucid release?:
<hassanakevazir> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xkeyboard-config/+bug/553401
<ubot4`> hassanakevazir: Error: Bug #553401 is private.
<hassanakevazir> wtf its public
<robertzaccour> hassanakevazir, whats wrong with public? you want it fixed right?
<robertzaccour> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/555503
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 555503 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "screen flickers at least once every few minutes (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<hassanakevazir> robertzaccour, no, it is set in public, at least thats what I see on the report page. can you view it?
<robertzaccour> i opened that link it came up
<yofel> hassanakevazir: the bot can't distinguish between timeouts and private bugs, that's why it said private, the bug is public
<hassanakevazir> Alright, thanks. well, I guess I'll just wait and see what happens.
<robertzaccour> here's the bug # i submitted https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/555503
<robertzaccour> anything else i can do?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 555503 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "screen flickers at least once every few minutes (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<robertzaccour> anything else i can do?
<persia> robertzaccour: I'd suggest changing it from Incomplete to New again: you've added the requested data.  Then wait for a response from a developer.
<robertzaccour> persia, how do i change it?
<robertzaccour> i did it thanks
<persia> Excellent.  I wouldn't know how to explain it if it didn't seem obvious :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-04-09
<nigelb> vish, I just got busy in other areas.
<crimsun> nigelb: so is 5 May the actual date? I was confused between in being referred to as "Saturday"
<nigelb> crimsun, yes... its May 5th, Wednesday
<crimsun> also, I'm traveling internationally, so I have no idea what my schedule is like
<crimsun> about the only time I know definitively is the following week
<nigelb> aah, you can check out on the last few days if you can pitch in for an hour or so
<nigelb> crimsun, if real life is getting in the way, no problem, I'll be asking lots of people :)
<crimsun> also, I have a milestoned bug assigned to me that I can't easily debug due to lack of time, lack of hardware, and lack of in-depth knowledge of ARMv7 asm
<nigelb> oooh.
<Joeseph64> Metacity crashes periodically on my hardware in Lucid Beta 2. However, it gives no error message, so what information should I add for reproducibility?
<dboy> 10.04B2...libjpeg62 found in respository, libjpeg NOT found...is this a bug?
<micahg> dboy: does a package require libjpeg?
<dboy> yes. I think this may have something to do with Deb move to libjpeg7 from libjpeg62
<micahg> dboy: which package?
<dboy> Deb lists say dont build pkgs with libjpeg62 anymore...but thats the one still in lucid
<micahg> dboy: we don't have libjpeg7 yet in ubuntu
<dboy> well for instance konqueror (koq-plugins I think)
<micahg> dboy: not the version in lucid
<dboy> yea ok thats prolly it thx
<micahg> dboy: transition, I would guess, would be in lucid + 1
<damascene> any one knows how to add a page to ubuntu wiki?
<damascene> yoasif,
<yoasif> ?
<damascene> yoasif, pm?
<yoasif> ok
<mrburns> damascene: i think you just type in the address for the new page that you want to create then you can use select from a template or empty page
<damascene> mrburns, couldn't do it. does not seem to have the choice
<damascene> I just wanted to open a page with the name mlterm
<damascene> so I can add some information on a project to implement it with the RTL languages
<damascene> mrburns, could you start a page with the name Mlterm for me?
<micahg> damascene: just navigate to it after logging in
<mrburns> here i will walk you through it
<mrburns> enter: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/mlterm
<mrburns> then you can create a page from scratch by clicking on that link or select a link from one of the formatted pages from the list in the left column
<damascene> thanks
<mrburns> no problem
<damascene> what template should I chose for a program?
<damascene> I want to put information about mlterm and the possibility to have it installed for RTL languages
<mrburns> rtl team has a page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RTLTeam you could use their template
<damascene> got it. but there should be a page to discuss mlterm
<mrburns> yes you can create your page (mlterm) and create a link to each others page
<Linux000> First bug fix - Would a DEP-3 header go in the debdiff as plain-text, no marks or anything?
<micahg> Linux000: it goes in as part of the patch
<Linux000> Thanks
<damascene>  is it possible to upload photo to the wikipage?
<mrburns> damascene: i think so...click attachments toward the top of the page you are creating then file to upload see what that does
<mrburns> damascene: then once that is uploaded enter code in the wiki page something to the effect [[Image:filename.jpg|thumb|alt=alt text for screen readers.]] depending on what you want
<mrburns> damascene: this should give you a start http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image_tutorial
<damascene> thanks
<mrburns> no problem...it just takes some getting use to
<biff2kplus1> So I just joined the bugsquad and I had a question about triaging a bug that is fixed in a newer version...
<micahg> biff2kplus1: what's the question?
<biff2kplus1> A bug exists in the latest version of OpenOffice for 9.10 but testing it with the OO ppa or 10.04's OO the bug is fixed
<biff2kplus1> would one mark it Confirmed or Invalid?
<micahg> biff2kplus1: did you confirm the bug in 9.10?
<biff2kplus1> yes
<micahg> biff2kplus1: well, then, if it's fixed in Lucid, then probably Fix Released
<micahg> biff2kplus1: it's preferable if you have an upstream bug that's shown as fixed when marking it fix released, though
<biff2kplus1> ok i didnt find a duplicate but i'll do some more checking around
<micahg> biff2kplus1: well, you could check the changelog upstream for 3.2 to see if it was listed
<biff2kplus1> ah good idea
<drclue> Howdy all, trying to curry a little interest in Bug 518608 that I filed back in February. At one point the drive caddy in question actually worked, then after some upgrades it did not. I figure this had something to do with a special devices entry to correct an errant device reporting type SCSI when it was actually IDE.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 518608 in linux (Ubuntu) "unable to mount ID 04ce:0002 ScanLogic Corp. SL11R-IDE IDE Bridge (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518608
<drclue> I did not know that bringing up an actual bug report in a channel about bugs was such a conversation killer ;)
<drclue> All right friends romans and countrymen , I have an old piece of gear , an IDE drive caddy (as described in bug 518608)
<drclue> This caddy apparently returns a bogus inquiry value indicating a SCSI device.  At one time this device was supported I expect
<drclue> that there was some sort of special device entry that remapped it back to ID (just a guess) and somewhere along the line this entry got retired or superseded. I could I guess hack my OS , but in my school bus out here in the middle of nowhere I have a dozen computer bricks and a few mid towers  and it would be a real time burner to make the hack and keep the hack
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 518608 in linux (Ubuntu) "unable to mount ID 04ce:0002 ScanLogic Corp. SL11R-IDE IDE Bridge (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518608
<drclue> The bug report has been there for a couple of months with no interest and I just want to give the bug a nudge as the cure is already in the code pile somewhere and I think just needs to be pushed back into the distro update stream
<drclue> This is on of those bugs that should require absolutely NO NEW CODING , but rather simply some copy-n-paste somewhere
<zeroseven0183> I have a question. I've come up on a bug report that suggests a correct Russian translation for Pidgin. This should be handled upstream, right? Or do we have a translation team for this package? Thank you
<zeroseven0183> The bug report is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/377233
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 377233 in pidgin (Ubuntu) "Russian language characters not displayed correctly (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,New]
<drclue> The special devices cure for (bug 518608) had existed for a long time, and either simply got dropped or a subsequent version of the device caused the entry to be superseded
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 518608 in linux (Ubuntu) "unable to mount ID 04ce:0002 ScanLogic Corp. SL11R-IDE IDE Bridge (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518608
<micahg> zeroseven0183: add the ubuntu-translations project
<zeroseven0183> Thank you!
<drclue> I'm more than happy to trade coding , as while I have been coding for over 30 years those areas I work in do not focus on this area and although I could code it myself it would not be the best application of my skills
<micahg> drclue: you're more likely to get an answer for this in #ubuntu-kernel , might not get a response for another 6 hours though
<micahg> drclue: or at least until the start of european business hours
<drclue> [micahg] Thanks for the suggestion, I'll make some noise over there too. I'm not looking for a fast food drive through cure. Being one who donates thousands of hours each year , I know better than to wish for instant gratification
<damascene> it this good https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mlterm
<damascene> :)
<damascene> * is it
<zeroseven0183> Is there a feature in Launchpad or an application that summarizes the bug reports you're subscribed to or have been triaging so you can easily monitor them?
<zeroseven0183> Something like a program that will list all the bug reports you're involved, those that were updated within 4 weeks, those that does not have replies for some time other than manually going to Launchpad and checking the bug reports...?
<zeroseven0183> Anyway... just a thought. Perhaps suscribing to the bug report is the best way to monitor the bug report as of now.
<micahg> zeroseven0183: yes, subscribing is goof
<micahg> *good
<micahg> :-/
<zeroseven0183> The only concern I have when subscribing is that replies will fill up my inbox. Although it's not a big problem when you're using Gmail
<micahg> zeroseven0183: filters :)
<zeroseven0183> Yup. I was just thinking of summarizing the bug reports.
<micahg> zeroseven0183: set your gmail contact on LP to youraddy+lp@gmail
<micahg> zeroseven0183: that's the easy filter
<zeroseven0183> I mean, a summary or a list which includes last modified
<micahg> zeroseven0183: you can also filter on header
<zeroseven0183> Yes. I already applied filters to bugs and it's fun
<zeroseven0183> Gmail is really a big help to bug triagers :-)
<micahg> zeroseven0183: thunderbird works fine :)
<zeroseven0183> I might try it some time
<zeroseven0183> I just have to improve my triaging skills for now
<zeroseven0183> By the way, Ubuntu Countdown timer is now available. http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/countdown 20 days to go!
<anoteng> Can a bug controller please set Bug #554695 to triaged for me? I'm suggesting medium importance.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 554695 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[ubuntu lucid] both suspend and hibernate fail on netbook (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554695
<anoteng> Could a bug controller please set status on bug #554627 to triaged, I'm in doubt about importance but I'm suggesting high: "Makes a default Ubuntu installation generally unusable for some users"
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 554627 in linux (Ubuntu) "boot freeze on "Starting up ..." with generic kernel (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554627
<BUGabundo> m0rning
<xteejx> bug 559054 noticed this just now, could be an upgrade issue with beta 2!!!
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 559054 in ubuntu "compiz-gnome needs to be removed during partial upgrade (affects: 1)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559054
<xteejx> bug 559054 anyone?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 559054 in ubuntu "compiz-gnome needs to be removed during partial upgrade (affects: 1)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559054
<anoteng> Could a bug controller please set status on bug #554627 to triaged, I'm in doubt about importance but I'm suggesting high: "Makes a default Ubuntu installation generally unusable for some users"
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 554627 in linux (Ubuntu) "boot freeze on "Starting up ..." with generic kernel (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554627
<jj1983> my Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC worked fine with ubuntu 9.10 but did not show up with live cd of beta 1 10.04
<jj1983> please do rectify this bug
<jj1983> to the concerned
<yofel> !bug | jj1983
<ubot4`> jj1983: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<jj1983> ubot4`:actaully am running irc from windows so not able to report the bug as per launchpad though i have logged in
<ubot4`> jj1983: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yofel> jj1983: the page explains too how to report a bug from launchpad directly, but can't you use a wired connection in ubuntu? or save the report and report it from 9.10? we'll need some information from the live disk to find the issue
<baptistemm> it's strange that RTL8139 doesn't work, this is one of the most common NIC i see out there
<yofel> jibel: also, you said beta1 disk, can you please try it with the beta2 disk?
<yofel> jj1983: ^
<yofel> jj1983: sry
<yofel> jibel: sry
<thekorn> hey bugsquad,
<thekorn> if someone feels like doing a quick bugpattern review, feel free to look at
<thekorn> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~thekorn/apport/ubuntu-bugpattern/+merge/23091
<thekorn> thanks ;)
<softwayer> Hey guys! When I try to install Ubuntu 10.04 beta 2 (Desktop), I boot from the CD, see the new Ubuntu logo... And that's all! My monitor says me "No signal". Is this bug reported yet?
<vish> kamusin: no need to apologize ;)
<kamusin> vish, :)
<thekorn> bdmurray, hggdh, hi, can one of you  please do a quick review of
<thekorn> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~thekorn/apport/ubuntu-bugpattern/+merge/23091
<thekorn> I think it is working correctly
<bdmurray> well then
<bdmurray> thekorn: I don't think escaping the - in the Title is necessary
<bdmurray> thekorn: otherwise looks great
<thekorn> bdmurray, ok, will check on this again, thanks for the review
<bdmurray> thekorn: I tested it without the \- and it worked fine
<thekorn> ok, will change it, as it is more readable without it
<thekorn> ok, changed and pushed
<bdmurray> thekorn: how did you set the commit message in the mp?
<thekorn> bdmurray, when creating a merge proposal in the web UI expand "Extra Options",
<thekorn> there is an optional commit message test-field
<thekorn> s/test/text
<bdmurray> okay so it wasn't part of a bzr command then?
<thekorn> no
<xteejx> bug 559447 - more dependency problems in today's updates, have notified motu, but don't think they deal with it...it hasn't been reported yet
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 559447 in samba (Ubuntu) "[lucid] samba is to be removed during update (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559447
<xteejx> btw Hi all!!
<thekorn> hey xteejx
<xteejx> hey thekorn
<xteejx> btw ignore the above it isn't built completely yet...didn't realise ;)
<jcastro> duanedesign: ping
<duanedesign> hello jcastro
<jcastro> your mail got stuck in the queue but I approved it
<jcastro> can you just mail me your application directly and I'll process it now
<duanedesign> jcastro: wow. that is great news
<jcastro> duanedesign: well I haven't read it yet. :D
<jcastro> but I'm sure it will be impressive!
<duanedesign> jcastro: ha ha. i see you approved the email in the queue
<jcastro> right
<duanedesign> jcastro: well that is still  good news ;)
<jcastro> can you send it to me to jorge@ubuntu.com real quick?
<duanedesign> yes sir
<jcastro> duanedesign: done, thanks! Your work on ubuntu one has been impressive!
<minutti> i want to learn how to use JTR
<minutti> quit
<Mic-R> I've got a question concerning bug #1, ie "Microsoft has a majority market share": why was it chosen?
<duanedesign> jcastro: i love the project. it utilizes a lot of the techologies I am interested in. Plus the devs are really nice and helpful
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 1 in tilix (and 16 other projects) "Microsoft has a majority market share (affects: 256) (heat: 1688)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Mic-R> Wouldn't something like "Best Apple in usuability" be more target-aimed? Just having marketshare doesn't necessarily mean that you're good at something
<kklimonda> Mic-R: but it is also a goal
<bcurtiswx_laptop> anyone here know the program that calibrates touchscreens?
<vish> duanedesign: you also need to mention what importance you would assign to the bugs you listed
<vish> duanedesign: in the mail application for BC ^   ,
<vish> bcurtiswx_laptop: GNOME Color Manager
<vish> i havent used it though..
<duanedesign> vish: ahh, ok
<baptistemm> persia, around?
<persia> Hey baptistemm
<bcurtiswx_laptop> vish: i don't see a touchscreen calibration tool there
<baptistemm> persia, I have a question about rfcomm, pand and dund, why there is not init.d script provided in the bluez package?
<baptistemm> how people are supposed to have these daemon started?
<persia> baptistemm: My personal opinion is that the right way to handle those is to add udev hooks, so that the services start when the hardware is detected.
<baptistemm> but currently there is nothing :)
<yofel> baptistemm: which release are you talking about?
<baptistemm> but yes I could add an event for those (actually I was looking to bug 416056)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 416056 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Automatic rfcomm binding at startup doesn't work in Karmic (affects: 17) (dups: 1) (heat: 102)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416056
<yofel> I was looking at the package descriptions, and it seems that both pand and dund are deprecated in bluez 4
<persia> baptistemm: Yeah.  I think we had an init.d script in jaunty, and that got lots of bugs about pan0 being defined when the hardware had no bluetooth support.
<yofel> I have rfcommd running here though (Kubuntu)
<baptistemm> yes there are but actually there is not even init.d scripts for then, which is a real bug IMHO
<yofel> well, if you add one it should be a upstart script anyway
<baptistemm> persia, which upstart we could perhaps do something
<baptistemm> yes
<baptistemm> s/which/with/
<baptistemm> yofel, I wonder how rfcommd was started
<baptistemm> hmm, actually bluez provides rfcomm and not rfcommd
<persia> baptistemm: No, really, I think it should be udev scripts, not upstart or init.  Essentially, we only want to start the services when the hardware is present.
<yofel> ah, correction, I have krfcommd running
<baptistemm> persia, as bluetoothd starts only on udev, we could rely on it to start the other deamon (actually i don't know a lot about udev rules)
<persia> baptistemm: That makes sense to me: just use the same mechanism.
<persia> yofel: Do you have bluetooth or IR hardware available for krfcommd?
<yofel> if you mean if I have a bluetooth chip here yes: Bus 005 Device 002: ID 0b05:b700 ASUSTek Computer, Inc. Broadcom Bluetooth 2.1
<Ciemon> ls
<persia> OK.  Then you *should* have a daemon running :)  Just wanted to make sure kbluetooth didn't have the same issue gnome-bluetooth had in jaunty.
<xteejx> Ciemon: / directory listing:
<xteejx> /   root
<xteejx> /junk  no virus
<xteejx> /virus  still no virus
<xteejx> lol ;)
<yofel> ^^
<Ciemon> xteejx: thanks.. a reply to a gaff that I've not seen before :D
<Ciemon> sorry about that
<xteejx> lol its cool I've done it plenty of times :)
<Damascene> +
<duanedesign> vish: jcastro i resent the email with the Importance I would set for the bugs that had 'Undecided'
<xteejx> Has anyone noticed how empathy doesn't make any sounds even when it is set to? Is this a know issue with empathy and pulseaudio or something?
<yofel> oh, I know that one, I tried that once too after someone in +1 complained about that, didn't manage to get it to work
<xteejx> yofel: It's annoying, keep missing messages lol
<xteejx> people begin to think I'm ignorant
<baptistemm> persia, actually bluetooth deamon use again an init script...
<persia> baptistemm: I think that's a bug :)
<baptistemm> persia, grep 'start)' -A5 /etc/init.d/bluetooth
<persia> baptistemm: Looking at the init script, it seems to only exist to work around a udev issue, and just triggers the udev event.
<baptistemm> perhaps "start on (startup and filesystem and started udev and stopped udevtrigger and stoppedudevmonitor and started dbus)" could do the trick
<baptistemm> persia, release 4.45-0ubuntu1 has the explanation
<baptistemm> so we can now use use udev rules
<persia> Right.
<baptistemm> but I guess I waked up too late :)
<baptistemm> it's over for lucid
<xteejx> Is the PS3 and ppc64 not supported anymore?
<xteejx> How do I grab source for a different Ubuntu version than what I have?
<yofel> xteejx: pull-lp-source <pkg> <release> I think. That will get you the latest source for that release
<crimsun> clarification: that will retrieve the latest *accepted* source package
<yofel> ah
<xteejx> thats cool thanks
<crimsun> you should generally make sure that debcheckout works, as it honors the Vcs-Bzr line in debian/control
<crimsun> (and file a bug against the Lucid version if it doesn't!)
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-04-10
<mrburns> hi all, bug 557459 was previously fixed under bug 501877 but now occurs again would that be considered a duplicate?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 557459 in empathy (Ubuntu) "Jabber account: can't see contacts (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557459
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 501877 in empathy (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu.LucidLynx.x64::Empathy; Contact List shows none independent of settings (affects: 3)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/501877
<chrisccoulson> mrburns, unless you're absolutely sure that it's the same bug and has regressed, then you probably should leave them separate for now
<mrburns> ok
<mrburns> chrisccoulson: would i set the bug to incomplete and have it handled upstream?
<joaopinto> hi
<joaopinto> I need to file a bug about files being truncated during and hard lock
<joaopinto> which package should I use ?
<lifeless> joaopinto: start with the program whose files are being truncated; its likely doing something unsafe
<joaopinto> ok, that would be dpkg
<bullgard> [GNOME] What program package provides the dialog System > Preferences > »Personal File Sharing« > »Personal File Sharing Preferences«?
<thekorn> bullgard, gnome-user-share
<bullgard> thekorn: Thank you very much for your help.
<thekorn> sehr gerne
<xteejx> Afternoon all!
<xteejx> Talkative today :P
<joaopinto> I had my second random freeze today
<joaopinto> any guideliens for reporting ?
<persia> I think one ideally drops into Sysreq mode and gathers some information to debug the hang.  That said, I've never quite figured out how to do that successfully.
<joaopinto> neither did I
<joaopinto> I tried some sysrq combinations on saw on some page
<joaopinto> nothing happened
<joaopinto> I hate hard locks
<persia> Indeed.
<joaopinto> for system locks linux looks like windows :P clueless
<joaopinto> let me try the key combination now
<joaopinto> ok, sysrq keys do work on regular conditions, except for the B which was supposed to boot and didn't
<joaopinto> so on my case not event sysrq works
<joaopinto> does that indicate a kernel hang ?
<joaopinto> hum, let's try to get some luck with sysrqd
<pjbroad> hi folks.  I filed a bug that has been mark a duplicate.  However, when I browse to the duplicate I get "Not allowed here. Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page." bug #533095
<ubot4`> pjbroad: Bug 533095 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/533095 is private
<pjbroad> ah, that's the reason:)
<joaopinto> grr, sysrqd does not run
<joaopinto> and doesn't provide a man page :\
<pjbroad> My problem with the private parent of a duplicate appears related to Bug #179587. It does seam a little silly to use a private bug as parent for duplicate.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 179587 in malone ""Sorry, you don't have permission to access this" bug report -- well, why not? (affects: 1) (heat: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179587
<brunogirin> hi, just installed Xubuntu Lucid beta 2 on an old PC, everything works fine, including sound but I can't play audio CDs: Rhythmbox doesn't see the CD at all, while Exaile sees the CD, identifies the tracks but can't play any of them. Any idea where I should look to debug that one?
<brunogirin> And the same CD works on same hardware in Xubuntu Karmic.
<kermiac> pjbroad: bug 533095 should be ok now, I've unmarked it as private
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 533095 in zim (Ubuntu) "zim crashed with AttributeError in __getattr__() (affects: 3) (dups: 2) (heat: 162)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/533095
<kermiac> sorry - bad english... I've set it to public now ;)
<bullgard> '~$ ubuntu-bug firefox' opens Apport. When pressing »Send Report«, the dialog window disappears after one second. How can I report a bug on Chatzilla Firefox plugin?
<arand> bullgard: You could try using "apport-cli --package=### --file-bug" instead?
<arand> bullgard: package name mozilla-chatzilla, likely.
<bullgard> arand: No. mozilla-chatzilla is the dummy upgrade package for the _SeaMonkey_ Chatzilla IRC client.
<arand> Ah, right...
<arand> bullgard: Well if it's the extension, then you're possibly better of reporting it directly upstream, since it doesn't have an ubuntu package?
<bullgard> Apparently it does not have an Ubuntu package.
<Sabre-Edge> hello
<Sabre-Edge> to whom can i talk about some bugs
<Sabre-Edge> ?
<Damascene> just say your problem and someone will respond asap
<Sabre-Edge> the second beta of the 10.04 release is giving me issues with the ati driver and I always have to login in low resolution, thus not enabling me to use the desktop special effect
<Sabre-Edge> just to let you know i had no troubles of this sort when i was using ubuntu 9.10
<Damascene> did you check if it's required to install special driver?
<Damascene> did you check with hardware driver in system?
<Sabre-Edge> I activated the driver for ati and when i restarted it was giving me that problem
<Sabre-Edge> what do you mean exactally?
<Damascene> nothing as you activated the propirty drivers
<Damascene> did  you try in ubuntu+1
<Sabre-Edge> the first beta ?
<Damascene> a channel for beta tester
<Damascene> #ubuntu+1
<Sabre-Edge> oh ok I'll check there then
<Sabre-Edge> thanks for all your help
<Sabre-Edge> i really appreciate
<Damascene> np
<Damascene> I didn't help much :)
<Sabre-Edge> is there someone I can talk to because knowone appears to be answering
<Sabre-Edge> ?
<hggdh> Sabre-Edge: remember this is a weekend... ask, and wait
<hggdh> Sabre-Edge: but, things you can do: (1) search launchpad for ATI-related bugs on Lucid;
<hggdh> (2) open a new bug: ubuntu-bug xorg
<Sabre-Edge> thanks
<Sabre-Edge> I'm sorry
<kermiac> Sabre-Edge: I had a similar problem during one of the alphas. did you run "sudo aticonfig --initial" after installing the proprietory driver?
<Sabre-Edge> no i did't, what is that supposed to do ?
<kermiac> it is needed to "intialise" the driver (not sure if that is the correct terminology)
<kermiac> Sabre-Edge: I'll give you instuctions in pm if you want so we don't clutter up the chan
<Sabre-Edge> mmm i see i'll give it a try, thanks
<Sabre-Edge> ok kermiac
<pjbroad> @kermiac thanks for setting bug #533095 public
<kermiac> np pjbroad :)
<dragon> In Lucid, apport prompted me to file a bug with this summary: "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV"
<dragon> Now that I'm about to file it, there's other bugs with same title. How do I know if it's a duplicate?
<dragon> Is it safe to file another bug and let them decide if it's duplicate?
<arand> dragon: There are some mechanisms that automatically can determine it based on the uploded crash logs, otherwise, you could file it, examine it yourself, and mark it as duplicate if they do correlate...
<arand> dragon: also check out the other bug in full.
<dragon> arand: other bug has been triaged, and has 8 duplicates
<dragon> I decided not to file this one. I'm sure I'll get more opportunities.
<dragon> Thanks.
<JoshuaL> I catn enabled desktop effects using nvidia and i want to report this bug
<JoshuaL> what is the best way to do so?
<qense> JoshuaL: are you using Nouveau, or the closed source drivers?
<JoshuaL> closed source
<JoshuaL> the desktop effects thing just freezes..
<yofel> are you sure compiz wasn't removed yesterday?
<qense> removed?
<JoshuaL> removed?
<qense> on his system?
<qense> or from the repositories?
<yofel> we had a metacity / compiz dep conflict yesterday
<yofel> from the system
<qense> ah
<JoshuaL> ah
<JoshuaL> let me check
<JoshuaL> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<JoshuaL>   compiz compiz-gnome{a}
<JoshuaL> so i assume it got removed
<yofel> JoshuaL: assuming that you're using gnome actually
<JoshuaL> yoasif, i am :)
<yoasif> this /always/ happens
<yofel> yoasif: sorry :D
<yoasif> hehe
<JoshuaL> installed compiz
<JoshuaL> probably i need a reboot because some stuff like alt+tab doesnt work
<yofel> re-login should be enough I think
<JoshuaL> k let me try
<JoshuaL> brb
<JoshuaL> thanks, it works like a charm! :D
<yofel> ok, the fact that the settings window just freezes instead of giving an error might be a bug though...
<JoshuaL> yofel, hmm true, how would i report such bug?
<yofel> not sure, I don't know what the properties window belongs to
<qense> gnome-utils
<JoshuaL> qense, ty
<Micc_> I've got a problem upgrading to ubuntu 10.04 beta2
<Micc_> The upgrade is stuck at Installing the upgrades, and below the progress bar says Preparing memtest86+
<Micc_> and in the Terminal its saying Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz.... over and over again
<Micc_> And I think its the image that won't boot
<Micc_> can I just remove that image?
<qense> Micc_: I'd advise you to ask that question in #ubuntu+1 as that is the support channel for testing releases and this is not.
<Micc_> ok.
<JoshuaL> Ohw and I have another bug. I can't suspend my laptop. Screen goes black and furthermore nothing happens (fan stays on, lights stay on, wont respond to any keys and have to shutdown by force (even the mafic reisub doesnt work))
<bodom> Hi there
<bodom> I guess I've found a bug but I can't determine wich package it affects. May someone help me?
<yofel> !ask | bodom
<ubot4`> bodom: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bodom> The suspected bug is: my IPv6 connection doesn't work after boot. When I start tcpdump to investigate the problem, even if I terminate it later, the IPv6 connection starts working and continue working.
<BUGabundo> hey. I'm back :)
<David-T> bodom: sounds odd. could be that enabling promiscuous mode on your interface lets the kernel "see" the router advertisements
<David-T> but assuming the router advertisements aren't broken in some way it would suggest a bug in your network card driver or the ipv6 stack...
<bodom> David-T: but when I kill tcpdump it doesn't disable promiscuous mode?
<David-T> it would, but once your computer sees the router advertisement it would configure itself and start working
<David-T> i'm assuming that before, when it isn't working, your interface doesn't have an ipv6 address.
<David-T> otherwise something else must be going on
<bodom> David-T: an ipv6 address is statically assigned in /etc/network/interfaces
<David-T> oh.
<David-T> so what are you trying to connect to?
<bodom> just ping6 ipv6.google.com
<bodom> I can see that google receives my packets and echoes. Router receives echo on ext iface and retrasmits it on lan iface to my ubuntu client
<David-T> ok, I was assuming you were using radvd. in that case i'm not sure what's going on
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-04-11
<utkarsh> hello, i have a problem with Ubuntu 10.04 - my swap memory gets full after 5-6hours of computer usage
<utkarsh> should i report a bug? if yes, then what dump should i provide?
<ddecator> utkarsh: you may wish to check in #ubuntu+1 to see if anyone else has encountered that
<utkarsh> okay, thanks :)
<xteejx> bug 237738....the wallpaper-tray package is no longer active, should this be set wont fix?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 237738 in wallpaper-tray (Ubuntu) "wallpaper-tray crashes (often) when adding new (large) folders (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/237738
<tobi122> hi guys, i found a problem with my notebook and the kernel module r8169 (for ethernet card) and i fixed the problem, but i dont know if i had to write it to lunchpad, can anyone help me?!
<xteejx> What did you do to fix it? Did you write a patch?
<tobi122> no only get a newer driver from realtek and blacklist the old module
<tobi122> but it fix a problem with the ethernet card.... befor the wakeonlan was always enabled and couldnt be disabled...
<xteejx> Check if it's reported on LP, if not file a bug report explaining what the problem was, what you expected, and how step-by-step how you fixed it.
<tobi122> okay, i will try
<tobi122> one last question: in which topic in lp it comes
<tobi122> for kernel bugs?
<tobi122> or which package is right for this
<kklimonda> xteejx: the fact that package isn't developed anymore doesn't mean we can close bugs as long as it's supported
<kklimonda> (following you up from #-motu ;) )
<yofel> even if the package is in universe? I thought we only supported main packages? (I seriously have no idea what to do here either)
<kklimonda> yofel: hmm.. package is still in karmic
<xteejx> that's what I thought
<yofel> kklimonda: yes, but the bugfix would if anything get into lucid, were the package was dropped
<yofel> *where
<kklimonda> yofel: I think we could do SRU anyway *if* anyone cared to fix it
<xteejx> it's unlikely, it hasn't been actively developed since july 2007
<kklimonda> sure it is, the bug will rot there for another 12 months
<xteejx> this is what I mean...what's the point? (with all due repsect)
<kklimonda> xteejx: if the bug is still reproducible it doesn't disappear when we sweep it under the rug
<kklimonda> xteejx: sure, if you can't contact the original reporter and no one else can reproduce it you can close it. but not because it's no longer maintained upstream
<xteejx> !info wallpaper-tray karmic
<ubot4`> xteejx: wallpaper-tray (source: wallpaper-tray): wallpaper changing utility for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 97 kB, installed size 388 kB
<kklimonda> we could close all bugs from packages in universe that are dead upstream - the chance of anyone fixing them is slim to none
<xteejx> I suppose you're right kklimonda :) I was really unsure about this bug and thought it would be a Won't Fix since it isn't developed upstreamed anymore, but if someone wanted to fix it in Ubuntu I suppose they could
<xteejx> That would probably take a good hit out of the numbers, but I suppose it's unrealistic
<TheNewAndy> hi, I'm running lucid, and I have a reproducible crash bug in nautilus
<TheNewAndy> but apport has stopped showing up when I crash it
<TheNewAndy> apport showed up the first time, but I closed it while I worked out the simplest
<TheNewAndy> way to reproduce the bug
<TheNewAndy> Does it keep a list of crashes to avoid reporting that I can clear?
<yofel> TheNewAndy: you you have a crash file in /var/crash/ ?
<yofel> *do you
<TheNewAndy> yes
<yofel> then apport already knows of the crash, just run 'ubuntu-bug <crashfile>' to report it
<TheNewAndy> excellent, thanks
<Damascene> hello, is there a bug about wireless connection always connect to what ever network it see?
<xteejx> Damascene: I don't understand
<xteejx> If you mean it is auto connecting, this is not a bug - you can remove it in the Edit Connections option in the right click menu
<Damascene> xteejx, when ever I login it connects to what ever wireless network is there
<Damascene> there is about 20 network there
<xteejx> How can it connect without a wireless key?
<Damascene> I didn't set auto connect to any of it
<Damascene> will it tries every one
<Damascene> and if it find one without key it will calm down
<Damascene> it collect them from every place I go to
<Damascene> collects
<xteejx> How did you find out it does this?
<Damascene> by looking to the screen
<xteejx> are you sure they're not just probe requests?
<Damascene> what do you mean? "probe requests"
<Damascene> I see the network icon searching and trying to connect
<Damascene> until I click disconnect wireless
<Damascene> by the way that in lucid
<xteejx> That's normal, it's trying to search for a previously entered wireless access point
<xteejx> All OS's do it
<Damascene> but I wonder if there is open bug about it or not
<Damascene> xteejx, may I ask if you are in the bug squad?
<xteejx> No, I'm Bug Control and Bug Squad
<Damascene> will what happens to me isn't normal
<xteejx> Can you explain exactly what happens, what you see, etc
<Damascene> ok
<Damascene> first I login, I've wire connection. the network manger connect to the wire. show that it's trying to connect to the wireless but because it doesn't have the key it doesn't connect
<Damascene> if it has it it will connect
<Damascene> if there is no key it will connect
<xteejx> Ok, and where do you see the problem, i.e. what part is the problem?
<Damascene> if there is some available network it should say so. not connect automatic
<Damascene> automaticly
<xteejx> you mean open networks? (of course it can't connect to WEP/WPA/WPA2 without keys)
<Damascene> what ever the word is
<Damascene> ok do you find  a bug in what I said
<xteejx> let me just clarify...everything is fine apart from the fact that the wifi tries to connect to open networks automatically?
<persia> Damascene: I've had that behaviour on many of my machines since jaunty.
<persia> It may be a bug, but it's not a regression, and it's not just you.
<Damascene> xteejx, and it tries to connect to the protected ones too. and show you the screen to enter the key
<xteejx> It may even be expected behaviour on the part of GNOME?
<Damascene> persia, have it been reported before?
<xteejx> Damascene: Ok, I understand...that it shouldn't do
<xteejx> Unless they were connected to before, or you manually tried before, they'd be in "Edit Connections"....check that first just in case
<Damascene> why you people who are in bug squad doens't have wiki page so some one could look in before he tries to ask stupid questions
<xteejx> because it may not be a bug
<Damascene> xteejx, what if there were connected to before? as every one have motorola modem here
<xteejx> If they were connected to before from your machine, it would remember that you tried and would continue to try to connect asking for key etc
<Damascene> no it shouldn't till I select auto connect
<Damascene> as two of bug squad team doesn't know an open bug about that and after me doing some searches
<Damascene> I've to open a bug, sorry
<xteejx> every other OS does the same...even windows - it's so that people don't have to keep re-clicking to go onto their own router, i.e. at home you wouldnt expect to have to click it every time, you'd want it to reconnect itself
<Damascene> xteejx, ubuntu isn't like every other os
<xteejx> Also, Launchpad is searchable, you could have done this
<Damascene> and I don't think windows was doing that
<Damascene> xeros, I did. but titles aren't very clear alwayes
<Damascene> always
<xteejx> I've searched for you anyway so no worries. It doesn't appear to be a known problem
<persia> FOund it: http://xkcd.com/416/
<Damascene> what was that?
<persia> It's a prior description of the issue: n-m is too agressive at trying to connect to strange networks.
<Damascene> yeah :)
<persia> But it's been that way since Intrepid or Jaunty or something.  I believe it's intentional.
<xteejx> Yeah, I too think it's expected behaviour, not a bug. You can still file for a change at Ubuntu brainstorm though
<persia> I'll disagree with that.  It's *always* a bug when someone's computer does something annoying.
<Damascene> xteejx, I'm going to file a bug. any way you can close it :)
<persia> But I think it's a wishlist item, and I think the solution is to have a way to turn it off (or have the way to turn it off be better documented).
<persia> And I think it's best resolved upsteam.
<xteejx> No problem, let us know the bug number, we can set it as Wishlist
<xteejx> Yeah ^
<persia> I'm happy to press the "Me Too" button on that one: I often don't want my laptop to go hunting networks (e.g. when I turn it on in the train station and expect to pass through *many* networks in the next hour).
<Damascene> persia, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/560802
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 560802 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "network manger auto connect to every wireless network it sees (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<persia> Damascene: Actually, I only get the popup window to enter keys for networks I've already used.
<persia> So my experience may be a little bit different.
<Damascene> did you try with another network with the same name?
<Damascene> yofel,
<yofel> ?
<Damascene> sorry I thought you are someone else :)
<Damascene> his name is yaron
<yofel> ah, np
<Damascene> persia, if you entered a key for network but you didn't connect successfully will it try to connect it in the next time you login?
<persia> Yes.
<persia> Well, if that network is present.
<persia> I can make it not do that by deleting stuff in edit connections.
<persia> But I can't make it not search for lots of networks and otherwise generate radio traffic on startup.
<xteejx> persia: Aren't probe requests normal in all OS's to see if the remembered networks are there?
<persia> xteejx: Yes.  Doesn't mean I want them :)
<xteejx> Of course :)
<Damascene> should I report it upstream?
<persia> To me, a better behaviour would be to run in receive-only mode and sniff available ESSIDs from ambient traffic, without sending any data unless requested by the user.
<xteejx> Upstream would be the best place for it tbh
<persia> But that's hard, and means an extra step for users who just want to connect to some network already.
<xteejx> persia: That would definitely be better, especially with laptops too it would save power, albeit not much, but still
<persia> (and who have no call to enter areas with active radio scanning which draws information security folk)
<xteejx> yeah, laptops in airplanes, etc
<persia> OOh.  A plane is a good example :)
<xteejx> ;)
<Damascene> so should I report it upstream?
<persia> It's more likely to have a chance of being fixed upstream, certainly.
<Damascene> ok thanks
<Damascene> and it's gnome?
<Damascene> or redhat?
<Jpowers123> hello
<persia> Damascene: http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
<Jpowers123> I have a question about a bug in ubuntu 10.04 beta 2 involving the use of 3g modems
<Jpowers123> some modems mount as cd-rom drives instead of modems and thus ubuntu won't use them even though the drivers are in the kernel, the solution is to install a package called usb_modeswitch and alter a few udev rules to prevent conflicts
<Jpowers123> however I can't find any conframation this will be fixed for final release
<persia> There's been several discussions about that: I'm not sure there is consensus as to the final solution.
<persia> Given the point in the release schedule, and the trivial workaround for those devices that aren't quirked, I don't expect a general solution to be made for release.
<Jpowers123> well jolicloud has it fixed, so it is possible
<persia> That said, please file a bug about your *specific* device: it may be that your device can be quirked.
<persia> The solution you describe doesn't begin to address the issue.  Consider a USB connection to a phone: is that a modem connection?  A storage connection?  An input connection?  A sound device? etc.
<persia> It is a workaround that happens to work for a variety of combination storage/modem devices.
<Jpowers123> I already know how to fix my specific device, my concern is for normal computer users that ubuntu is aimed at won't be able to fix it
<persia> I understand.  That's why I asked you to file a bug about your specific device.
<Jpowers123> okay
<persia> There exists no general solution at the current time.
<persia> But it is possible to quirk some devices.  If your device is of the class read-only-storage+modem then it deserves to be quirked for all users of your device.
<Jpowers123> then you may want to talk to jolicloud devlopers that do have this problem fixed
<persia> Really, it's not fixed :)
<persia> I promise.
<persia> It's just more quirks for more classes of cheap storage+modem solutions.
<persia> Except that jolicloud uses usbmodeswitch to handle the quirks.
<persia> So the issue is less visible, except to users who might want to actually use the storage on the device (if read/write-storage+modem), or for more complex devices (e.g. phones).
<Jpowers123> well then may I ask weather or not a good portion of 3g dongels work an the problem only effects obscure hardwrae
<persia> I know that there's been significant effort to add hints for most of the read-only-storage+modem devices.
<persia> But I'm not sure if all of these devices have been reported, which is why I suggest filing a bug for your device: I suspect that one isn't being handled.
<persia> I'm not sure your device falls into that simple case, but if it does, it ought be quirked.
<Jpowers123> okay, then I will file my bug report
<persia> (pending a real solution)
<persia> Thanks!
<Jpowers123> bye, thanks for the info
<Tiibiidii> hum... guys, i'm not really into triaging, but i sometimes report some bugs... so i've always preferred to avoid doing things like changing the status of a bug
<Tiibiidii> so... originally i thought that to do something like that i would've to join the bugsquad or something
<Tiibiidii> but i see that's not required (ok, if i contribute for a while it's good practice to join)
<Tiibiidii> the point is: to me seems quite strange...
<persia> No, it's not required, although it's encouraged.
<persia> How so?
<Tiibiidii> i mean: i can't modify the importance of a bug
<Tiibiidii> why it is that i can modify the status, though?
<persia> For that you need to be in bug control.
<Tiibiidii> to me the "status" of a bug doesn't really seems less important than the "importance"
<persia> Well, there's lots of use cases for status modifications.  For example, you might have reported a bug, and someone marked it incomplete, and you provided the requested information, and want to reset it to New.
<crimsun> furthermore, at this stage, the importance of a bug is used in burn-down charts for release management
<Tiibiidii> ah ok... so that's would be a legit use of modifying status?
<persia> Or you might have reported a bug, and a developer uploaded a change that fixed it, and you want to mark it fix released, even though nobody happened to get to look at your bug yet, and fixed it unintentionally, or from a different report.
<Tiibiidii> mhn
<persia> RIght, there's a few of them.
<Tiibiidii> ok
<Tiibiidii> thanks
<Tiibiidii> another question
<Tiibiidii> often
<Tiibiidii> no, actually recently, i started to
<Tiibiidii> use the "affects me" functionality
<Tiibiidii> (that way i don't have to pollute the comments area, etc.etc.)
<Tiibiidii> the problem is that i don't get notified of changes of status in the bugs... nor the bugs i selected as affecting me are being listed among the related bugs
<persia> After setting also affects me, use the subscribe feature on the right side.
<Tiibiidii> i'm wondering if i'm the only one to feel this lacking feature
<Tiibiidii> yeah, but by subscribing you'll receive all comments on the bug
<Tiibiidii> sometimes it's useful
<persia> I consider it a feature that I don't get auto-subscribed to all the bugs I mark "also affects me".
<Tiibiidii> yesyes
<Tiibiidii> i mean...
<persia> Sometimes I want to note that I'm also hit by something to increase the affected users count, but don't actually want to read all the discussion about it.
<Tiibiidii> i don't want to be subscribed... only notified if it gets fixed... or closed or whatever
<persia> I don't think there's any means of handling that.
<Tiibiidii> yeah, that's the point...
<Tiibiidii> do you think it should be requested? maybe as a wishlist bug?
<persia> You might file a bug against launchpad to have an +affectedbugs URL added for users that shows the list of open bugs that affect the user.
<persia> That's different than notification when stuff gets closed, but does provide some similar idea.
<Tiibiidii> do you think it might be useful? (i don't really want to report it if the only one benefitting from it would be me)
<persia> And I suspect it's easier to implement than some special notification that only happens for bugs that get marked invalid/won'tfix/fixreleased.
<persia> Report it anyway.  I wouldn't use it, but I imagine others would :)
<Tiibiidii> lol ok
<persia> https://launchpad.net/malone/+filebug
<Tiibiidii> one last question:
<Tiibiidii> i have about a dozen bugs i wanted to report in my TODO list :)
<Tiibiidii> unfortunately i wanted to report these before the freezes of lucid... in hope they would've been fixed in time
<Tiibiidii> but now is late...
<Tiibiidii> do you suggest waiting for lucid, check if these are still valid and only then reporting these?
<persia> Actually, yes.
<persia> Alternately, try lucid beta2, and see if they still affect that.
<persia> Because if you report bugs against karmic now, unless they are critical bugs, someone will probably ask you to check them in lucid (or even maverick) anyway.
<Tiibiidii> ok
<Tiibiidii> unfortunately i think i won't be able to do it
<Tiibiidii> (some of these happens only on this pc)
<Tiibiidii> (and before doing the upgrade i want to get up and running my home server to manage backups)
<Tiibiidii> (but unfortunately i had problems with lvm on it)
<Tiibiidii> (yeah: i'm a mess)
<persia> You might try with testdrive: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2009/11/introducing-testdrive.html
<Tiibiidii> don't have the disk space XD
<Damascene> how to report bug upstream. once I saw a template but I can't find the link to it
<persia> Ah.  That makes it tricky.
<Tiibiidii> <persia> Ah.  That makes it tricky. <-- nevermind, i'll get over it... however thanks for the tips
<persia> Damascene: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Upstream
<persia> Tiibiidii: Good luck, and thanks for reporting bugs.  We have a lot, but we need as many as possible to help make sure Ubuntu is best :)
<nigelspow> hi, has anyone heard of issues with gnome-wm not starting since upgrading to lucid beta 2 ?
<crimsun> nigelspow: can you reproduce it with a new user?
<crimsun> there are several session races appearing now
<crimsun> (I'm covering the audio-related ones)
<nigelspow> I haven't tried adding a new user actually. I can give that a go now.
<nigelspow> A new user seems just fine.
<crimsun> right, so that seems to be the recurring "stale gconf settings do bad things on new session" symptom
<nigelspow> it sounds like this has come up before.
<crimsun> it's long-standing. I've been able to reproduce it since 5.04
<crimsun> also, it's pretty tricky to migrate gconf settings during a package's maintainer scripts run
<crimsun> system-wide defaults can, of course, be changed, but merging those into a user's existing are pretty crufty
<nigelspow> Fair enough. If I just remove the .gnome directory for that user then I assume it'll just get re-created with the current system defaults
<alb> Hi! I've just upgraded to Lucid and I'm hitting an xorg bug using the Intel driver (X closes after a couple of minutes, and goes back gdm). I searched launchpad and it doesn't seem to be reported, but since it's not out yet, I wasn't sure whether to file it or not
<alb> (surprisingly it may have something to do with the terminal and/or vim, as every time it crashed it was when I was using vim, and now it's been up for some time and I've avoided the terminal)
<persia> alb: Please do file it: it's bugs filed against the release-in-progress that are the best means of ensuring that the release is high quality.
<alb> persia: ok, will do, thanks a lot
<persia> alb: Thanks for helping improve Ubuntu
<alb> persia: well, I should be thanking you for that =)
<persia> Nah.  X works fine for me, with the Intel driver.  I'd have never noticed that issue.
<etali> Could somebody check bug 495524 please (I think it should be set to wishlist / medium)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 495524 in gwibber "Retweeting ignores posting permissions (affects: 1) (heat: 408)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495524
<alb> persia: well, thanks for being nice anyway. It's been reported (bug 560899). I'll go do more testing now, but if anyone has any suggestion, you can send it to albertito (which is running on another machine). Thanks again!
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 560899 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "After upgrading to Lucid, xorg exits after a couple of minutes (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/560899
<persia> alb: Subscribe to the bug to get updates on it.  Also, press the "Also affects me" if it also affects you.
<albertito> persia: thanks, both things were done automatically by launchpad
 * persia is confused by "affects: 1" and looks harder
<persia> Ah.  I misinterpreted "it has been reported" as meaning previously, by someone else.  Apologies for the confusion :)
<albertito> persia: yeah, I wasn't clear enough with that, sorry =)
<bullgard> What does mean "tags: added: freeze" in https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/552418?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 552418 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[915GM] Chatzilla Firefox plugin freezes repeatedly display image, keyboard unfunctional except for magic SysRq keys (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<micahg> bullgard: that a tag in launchpad was added to the bug
<bullgard> micahg: And what does the added tag "freeze" mean?
<micahg> bullgard: probably a way for the X team to track freezes
<bullgard> Ah! Thank you.
<anoteng> Could a bug controller please set status on bug #554627 to triaged, I'm in doubt about importance but I'm suggesting high: "Makes a default Ubuntu installation generally unusable for some users"
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 554627 in linux (Ubuntu) "boot freeze on "Starting up ..." with generic kernel (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554627
<cjohnston> what package should Bug #560937  be?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 560937 in ubuntu "After update, panel displays user name twice (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/560937
<anoteng> cjohnston: probably indicator-applet
<cjohnston> ty
<anoteng> you're a bug-controller?
<cjohnston> yes
<alvin> There are probably a lot of questions like this here these days, but I'm going to do it anyway. Can someone eveluate the importance of bug 557909? Right now, systems with lvm have troublesome boot experiences.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 557909 in devmapper (Ubuntu) "lucid hangs on boot because of device ownership (affects: 5) (heat: 34)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557909
<sweb> hail
<sweb> some time my screen saver not work
<sweb> i dont know why
<persia> How do you mean "not work"?
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-04-04
<abhinav-> mvo : Hi, I need some help with the Software-Center code base. Do you have  few minutes ?
<mvo> abhinav-: I'm on the phone right now, but if you don't mind a delay I will answer async
<abhinav-> ok sure :)
<bdfhjk> hi!
<bdfhjk> Where i Should report this bug -> http://img3.imageshack.us/i/zrzutekranurp.png/
<bdfhjk> I have black icons at noification area, and I don't see ex. network-manager
<hggdh> bdfhjk: indicator-applet
<mr_pouit> (libappindicator, and already reported)
<bdfhjk> hggdh nad mr_pouit - thank, I see that it reported by about 350 people
<kamusin> hggdh_, guess what.. Eeebotu :(
<hggdh_> heh
<hggdh_> kamusin: looking at it now
<hggdh_> hell
<hggdh_> kamusin: thank you. I had a power outage, and it seems the server recovered faster than the router...
<kamusin> hggdh, you are welcome ;)
<pedro_> a lighting strike killed Eeebotu :-O
<seb128> hey there
<seb128> seems like ntfs-config is collecting duplicates on bug #629246 and doesn't work with recent ubuntu and still want hal files
<ubot4> seb128: Bug 629246 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/629246 is private
<seb128> somebody should either ask for it be dropped or work on fixing it I gues
<seb128> guess
<seb128> if somebody feels like picking on that...
<micahg> JFo: ping?
<njin> Hello bug 750479 can be xserver-xorg-input-keyboard ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 750479 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "nautilus crashed with SIGABRT in __kernel_vsyscall() (dup-of: 740765)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/750479
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 740765 in overlay-scrollbar (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "nautilus crash: assertion failed: (NAUTILUS_IS_VIEW (view)) with overlay-scrollbar (affects: 42) (dups: 24) (heat: 298)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/740765
<njin> Hello bug 750469 can be xserver-xorg-input-keyboard ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 750469 in ubuntu "can't find my keyboard layout even in 11.04 !! (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/750469
<charlie-tca> Looks to me like ayatana group has already committed a fix for the package in bug 740765
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 740765 in overlay-scrollbar (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "nautilus crash: assertion failed: (NAUTILUS_IS_VIEW (view)) with overlay-scrollbar (affects: 42) (dups: 24) (heat: 298)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/740765
<charlie-tca> Why would you want to change the package?
<charlie-tca> I don't see enough information in bug 750469 to determine anything
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 750469 in ubuntu "can't find my keyboard layout even in 11.04 !! (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/750469
<charlie-tca> Well, actually, I guess there is enough to say not every keyboard is in the list
<JFo> micahg, apologies for missing your ping, are you still around?
<micahg> JFo: yes, hi, we had a user at the Ubuntu global jam with some kernel trouble, could you take a look?
<JFo> certainly :)
<micahg> JFo: thanks, bug 749594
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 749594 in linux (Ubuntu) "Graphic and Wireless (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/749594
<micahg> JFo: I just added a note about which kernel was broke
<BUGabundo> guud evening folks! sofa time
<Rcart> Hello. I'd like to get triaged this bug  745180 (as part of my mentoring) but I have some questions. I _can_ confirm the bug, but I think that the bug report should be filed against File Roller instead of Nautilus.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 745180 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "nautilus drop from archive manager doesn't do file replace confirm (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745180
<Rcart> I don't know if overwriting files/directories without asking, is the normal behavior of File Roller, if so, the bug should be a wishlist, right?
<micahg> Rcart: sounds like something that's been filed before
<Rcart> micahg: Oh, great. Just let me see if I can find that bug report and mark this bug as duplicate.
<Rcart> micahg: bug 152303  :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 152303 in file-roller (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "file roller overwrites files without asking when you extract via drag & drop (affects: 9) (dups: 5) (heat: 46)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/152303
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-04-05
<ikonia> heads up to the bug squard, this bug isn't a problem for me, but I was trying to work through a situation with a user with pretty much the same problem and found this bug
<ikonia> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yelp/+bug/580206
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 580206 in yelp (Ubuntu) "gnome-help crashed (segmentation fault) while printing (affects: 5) (heat: 20)" [Medium,New]
<ikonia> as the bug team, have a read through it, it's been handled pretty badly - from an end users perspective it looks like people are trying to find a reason to get rid of it, rather than deal with it
<ikonia> it's still in a poor state
<VladbIka> Hi All. Can I write about bugs in beta 11.04 here?
<TeTeT> VladbIka: sure, though I don't know if it's of much use. Best is if you report and comment bugs on Launchpad and only if things are unclear you can discuss them here
<penguin42> is there a reference bug for /usr/share/locale/af/LC_MESSAGES/.mo clashing between gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly and gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad ?  There are a whole load of package instal fails for the same reason on the list of latest bugs
 * penguin42 has duped 3 of them into bug 751264
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 751264 in gst-plugins-ugly0.10 (Ubuntu) "package gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly 0.10.17-1 failed to install/upgrade: Versuch, »/usr/share/locale/af/LC_MESSAGES/.mo« zu überschreiben, welches auch in Paket gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad 0.10.21-1ubuntu10 ist (affects: 4) (dups: 3) (heat: 30)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/751264
<jpds> penguin42: I've been dupping them all into bug #751343.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 751343 in gst-plugins-ugly0.10 (Ubuntu) "package gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly 0.10.17-1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/locale/af/LC_MESSAGES/.mo', which is also in package gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad 0.10.21-1ubuntu10 (affects: 37) (dups: 33) (heat: 282)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/751343
<jpds> penguin42: Problem has been fixed though.
<penguin42> jpds: Yeh I just saw your message in -devels
<somethinginteres> I got the following output on natty when running the update manager just now http://paste.ubuntu.com/589701/ I am not sure what package to report this against and what I should include in the report
<jpds> somethinginteres: bug #751343.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 751343 in gst-plugins-ugly0.10 (Ubuntu) "package gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly 0.10.17-1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/locale/af/LC_MESSAGES/.mo', which is also in package gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad 0.10.21-1ubuntu10 (affects: 38) (dups: 34) (heat: 290)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/751343
<somethinginteres> jpds: ah I see. Thanks
<penguin42> jpds: Nothing like a popular bug :-)
<matsubara> hi there. I just updated to Ubuntu 11.04 and am using Unity. I'm seeing some font overlap issue in a terminal <http://ubuntuone.com/p/kzM/>. It happens on gnome-terminal and terminator with multiple tabs open. is this known?
<penguin42> matsubara: I'm not seeing that - what font are you using?
<matsubara> penguin42, Ubuntu
<penguin42> matsubara: Is that fixed width?
<matsubara> penguin42, yep, Ubuntu font for all my font settings including fixed width
<penguin42> matsubara: I don't think the ubuntu font is a fixed width font
<matsubara> penguin42, thanks. that was it. I choose a fixed width one and it now looks fine.
<matsubara> looks fine
<penguin42> no prob
<somethinginteres> Am getting some crashes on Natty but the bug reports Ubuntu wants me to send are around 350MB each, far too large for my internet connection is there a way to send a smaller report, no smaller option is offered
<MadCow108> what crashes?
<somethinginteres> MadCow108: the last case was Nautilus but another was aptd
<MadCow108> you can run the program under gdb or valgrind to get similar information
<MadCow108> gdb ./program, when it crashes, bt full
<somethinginteres> MadCow108: I'm not familiar with gdb or valgrind will have to look into them, thanks
<MadCow108> are you using natty? I always get the option to send a small report
<somethinginteres> MadCow108: yep. Natty Beta 1
<hggdh> somethinginteres: have you updated your natty to current? sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hggdh> since beta-1 we have had many updates
<somethinginteres> hggdh: I ran the update-manager but will execute those commands to be sure
<hggdh> somethinginteres: be careful that no needed package gets removed
<somethinginteres> hggdh: how can I prevent that from occuring?
<hggdh> somethinginteres: after you issue the dist-upgrade, read the output to see if anything will be removed. If it appears so, pastebin the whole command output here
<somethinginteres> hggdh: appears there's nothing being removed just 13 package upgrades. Thanks for the heads up. Should I always run from the terminal or would update-manager also find these upgrades normally and they just appeared after I last refreshed the package information?
<hggdh> somethinginteres: updating on a devel release should always be done with care; update-manager would also find these updates after an apt-get update
<somethinginteres> hggdh: OK, thank you
<gnomefreak> ok what package do i file a bu on for preffered apps dialog. i know that each package should have a setting to be placed in there but on the browsers/email tab it doesnt offer custom so i was going to file a separate bug for the "custom" bug and the package bug
<gnomefreak> s/bu/bug
<charlie-tca__> gnomefreak: it Ubuntu, the package is gconf
<charlie-tca__> but it is different for each distro.
<seb128> gnomefreak, don't open that bug
<leoquant> after a revoke ui which is in the terminal revuid the uid key is revoked, but after a serverupload/synch. the revoked uid is still present in launchpad
<leoquant> seahorse gives the same results....imo there no way to remove revoked uids from launchpad
<om26er> which package should this bug be assigned to ?
<om26er> bug 748151
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 748151 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) ""Safely Remove" USB drive works great, but is remounted immediately (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/748151
<charlie-tca__> om26er: udev, I think
<om26er> moved thanks charlie-tca__
<charlie-tca__> You are welcome
<somethinginteres> Ubuntu isn't respecting prefered web browser. I set it to Chromium in Chromium Preferences and upon exit the prefered app returns to the default setting of Firefox. Where should I report this?
<micahg> somethinginteres: already reported, looking for number
<micahg> somethinginteres: bug 670128
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 670128 in xdg-utils (Fedora) (and 4 other projects) "gnome-open uses firefox while it's not the preferred browser (affects: 23) (dups: 6) (heat: 155)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/670128
<somethinginteres> micahg: no problem. I try to use my search foo but it's just not up to par :)
<gnomefreak> seb128: dont open a bug on that problem?
<seb128> gnomefreak, what about that?
<gnomefreak> this isnt for me someone else was wanting info on it so an already standing bug would be great
<gnomefreak> seb128: preffered apps not listing apps nor custom
<seb128> gnomefreak, what is your question exactly
<seb128> right, that's a GNOME design decision
<gnomefreak> seb128: he wants to know why thunderbird isnt listed in preffered...
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ^
<seb128> why is that still not fixed?
<gnomefreak> seb128: oh, afaik we added something to the tb3.3 package to list it in there and it is listed
<seb128> so what are you saying?
<gnomefreak> but not the default tb package
<seb128> what is the default package and why is it not fixed?
<chrisccoulson> i just haven't done an upload with the fix in yet ;)
<gnomefreak> seb128: only the 3.3 package of tb is listed. that is from daily PPA
<seb128> gnomefreak, ok, known issue then, it will be fixed for natty
<gnomefreak> thanks seb chrisccoulson
<micahg> gnomefreak: no, tb 3.3 uses gio I think
<micahg> whereas tb 3.1 still uses gnome-vfs
<gnomefreak> micahg: well i remember tellioong chrisccoulson about it and within a few days it was listed
<gnomefreak> telling
<gnomefreak> ok i will tell fool.... about it. thanks guys
<chrisccoulson> note, that setting the default client from *within* thunderbird is unlikely to work in natty. i just don't see how i'm going to get time to backport all of the gio changes to make that work properly
<chrisccoulson> but setting it from gnome-default-application-properties will work
<micahg> chrisccoulson: probably not worth it since in ~2-3 months we'll be updating to 3.3
<chrisccoulson> well, it doesn't work there either ;)
<chrisccoulson> although, it needs less patches to make it work
 * micahg thought 3.3 was using gio, guess not
<chrisccoulson> it can, but it doesn't work properly
<Tetsuo55> can't anything be done to speed up the retraces?
<yofel> Tetsuo55: I think you'll have to ask pitti that
<Tetsuo55> he comes onlin ehere?
<Tetsuo55> the retraces are almost always to late for my bug reports, resulting in a close because the retracer got updated
<yofel> Tetsuo55: nope, he's in #ubuntu-devel
<yofel> and yeah, that does happen rather frequently :/
<Tetsuo55> ok thanks
<ali1234> does installing the debug symbols packages from ddebs make valgrind traces more useful? (ie less '???' in them?)
<hggdh> ali1234: yes indeed. Actually, not more powerful, but _useful_. Without the symbols, valgrind's output is worthless
<ali1234> i never said powerful :)
<ali1234> actually you just reminded me to kill the leaky program before it totally overwhelms my system
<hggdh> ali1234: I beg your pardon. 'powerful' came from my deranged imagination ;-)
<ali1234> totally forgot about it
<ali1234> leaking 2GB in 20 minutes is bad right?
<hggdh> er. bad is a delicate way of saying it sucks to high heaven
<hggdh> it is BAD
<ali1234> this morning i had 7GB of swap in use, plus all of phys mem
<hggdh> heh. Who is the culprit, and what version of Ubuntu?
<ali1234> probably would have been more if page faults didn't cause a 1.3 second iowait
<ali1234> the culprit is gvfsd/gnome-system-monitor/libdbus and the version of ubuntu is at least lucid, maverick and natty
<ali1234> i can reproduce on a clean install on any of those, haven't tried others
<ali1234> as usual it's the intersection of two or more bugs that's causing it
<ali1234> gvfsd has a small leak that's made much worse because gnome-system-monitor hammers it constantly with requests sometimes
<ali1234> i haven't figured out yet what "sometimes" means
<hggdh> yeah, sounds like it, and --right now, without any firm position-- I would say g-s-m plays a part
<ali1234> g-s-m also likes to exceed the limit on active dbus watches
<hggdh> cuz I do not have this problem (and I am not running /have not run) g-s-m so far since I installed this natty
<hggdh> and which programme you see eating up memory?
<ali1234> gvfsd
<hggdh> ugh!
<ali1234> hang on, let me get the bug number :)
<ali1234> bug 751523
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 751523 in gnome-system-monitor (Ubuntu) "gnome-system-monitor spams dbus with requests for volume information (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/751523
<ali1234> if you follow the 3 steps you'll see ever increasing mem use by gvfsd on any ubuntu system
<ali1234> on a clean install it's like 1mb every minute
<ali1234> on my main workstation it's more like 1mb per second
<ali1234> but it happens everywhere to some extent
<ali1234> hmm still missing some debug symbols
<ali1234> um... where are the symbols for libdbus-1 and libglib-2?
<hggdh> IDK, let me try to find out
<ali1234> this is what i got so far: http://pastebin.com/W3BbvKf8
<hggdh> for libglib2.0-- you can install libglib2.0-0.dbg
<ali1234> ah is that in the main repos?
<hggdh> it will carry all needed debug symbols for all packages derived from the source libglib2.0
<hggdh> yes
<ali1234> bet dbus is same :)
<hggdh> but not all packages have a .dbg (or even .dbgsym)
<ali1234> hmm... can't find anything for libdbus
<hggdh> it's in dbus-1.dbg
<ali1234> ah cheers
<hggdh> ali1234: the valgrind excerpt you showed me is for which of them? This one really has a problem...
<ali1234> gvfsd
<ali1234> that's the only one that actually spirals out of control re memory use
<ali1234> g-s-m just fills .xsession-errors with crap
<ali1234> and only after it exceeds the limit, which takes a few hours
<hggdh> I think 1 second is too short a period. *BUT* still, this should not happen
<ali1234> it's just to make the problem happen quicker :)
<hggdh> (this is also called 'testing for boundary conditions')
<ali1234> on my workstation where i first noticed the bug this morning it's all on defaults
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-04-06
<ali1234> it seems to depend what kinds of filesystems you have mounted such that "show all filesystems" is only necessary on a clean install with no extra stuff mounted
<hggdh> yeah. Interesting. Can you add the valgrind output (when you have it all set with symbols, but frankly, the piece you showed is more than enough)
<hggdh> also, please have clear which version of Ubuntu it is based on... and for our extreme gratitude, you can check upstream and open a bug if needed ;-)
<ali1234> yeah, i just added gvfs-mounts -l too
<hggdh> perfect
<ali1234> hmm should i add this stuff to the g-s-m bug, or to a new bug on gvfsd (since they seem to be unrelated bugs that just happen to coincide)?
<ali1234> or to the old "gvfsd is really leaky" catch-all bug?
<hggdh> hum. No, keep it on this new bug, cleaner.
<hggdh> you can open a new task on gvfs also
<ali1234> a new task?
<ali1234> like "affects"?
<ali1234> or a full new bug?
<hggdh> alsoalso affects distribution, set the distro to Ubuntu, select the package as gvfs
<hggdh> same bug
<ali1234> roger :)
<ali1234> ok valgrind log is up
<ali1234> watching dbus i notice that if you click on some url in pidgin, it creates some things under gvfs
<mortiy> Hello, can somebody set "Medium" importance for bug #739194?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 739194 in linux (Ubuntu) "WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.38/kernel/power/suspend_test.c:53 suspend_test_finish+0x86/0x90() (affects: 12) (dups: 15) (heat: 118)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/739194
<ali1234> i've probably clicked on hundreds of urls in pidgin in the past month, that's probably going some way to explain this
<ali1234> yes, as i suspected, valgrind is also pointing to the code for "listMounts" which is the same dbus request that's full of junk from pidgin
<arand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/710271 Still applies to gnome-terminal, should it be re-opened or would that be a separate bug? (A beginner user was seeing the issue, and I'm not sure what to say (s)he should do to help fix it)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 710271 in compiz (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "invisible window border problems (affects: 8) (dups: 1) (heat: 90)" [High,Fix released]
<mortiy> Need setting "Medium" importance for bug 730993
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 730993 in linux (Ubuntu) "WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.38/kernel/power/suspend_test.c:53 suspend_test_finish 0x89/0x90() (affects: 16) (dups: 17) (heat: 246)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730993
<ali1234> oh wow... gvfsd leaks 200kb every time you call listMounts... but the real killer is that g-s-m calls it 17 times for every update
<ali1234> with my little python script even natty leaks a few hundred mb in seconds ... so i will upstream this now
<winael> Hi everyone
<winael> I need some help to open a bug in Launchpad
<winael> I explain quickly what the issues is... I add few days ago the gnome3 ppa, and install gtk3+ and gnome-shell. Two days ago, after a big update, I was unable to load the "Ubuntu" and "Ubuntu Classic" session. I did some reserch and visibly there's some dependancies issues with packages coming with gnome3 ppa and normal ubuntu's package
<winael> So i wanna open a bug to the gnome3 team, but I don't find a 'open bug button' or something like that in Launchpad
<winael> How can I do guys to do it ?
<arand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/710271 Still applies to gnome-terminal, should it be re-opened or would that be a separate bug?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 710271 in compiz (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "invisible window border problems (affects: 8) (dups: 1) (heat: 90)" [High,Fix released]
<ravi-> should Bug #580536  be marked as wishlist?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 580536 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "put sendto in context menu inside nautilus (affects: 2) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/580536
<RedSingularity> jibel: In update-manager many times people get the error "E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages".  Is there a way to pin point the package(s) that are causing the issue?  I assume the correct place to start is in the apt.log file.
<RedSingularity> jibel: oh, and I am talking about that error being encountered when performing a system "upgrade", not a daily "update".  So the apt.log is included in the ../dist-upgrade dir.
<Chr|s> Hey guys, i have issues after activating my ATI video drivers. I get black rectangle splotches...can't see the dock bar. Also when I use the mouse to select an area on the desktop and drag to other corner. It makes the desktop completely black.
<Chr|s> Not sure how I would go about fixing this or reporting this
<micahg> Chr|s: do you know the package name of your driver?
<Chr|s> micahg: no I don't
<Chr|s> FGLRX graphics driver
<micahg> Chr|s: dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<Chr|s> rc  fglrx                2:8.840-0ubuntu1
<micahg> Chr|s: dpkg -l | grep ati
<micahg> Chr|s: it says you don't have the fglrx driver installed
<Chr|s> Yeah I don't at this time, because I am unable to use it
<micahg> Chr|s: ah, so when you had that driver installed you had issues?
<Chr|s> micahg: yeah
<micahg> Chr|s: ubuntu-bug fglrx
<Chr|s> hmm looks like that froze while collecting data
<Chr|s> ahh nvm it went through
<BigWhale> Greetings
<tbabut> hi. is there any problem with reporting bugs on the launchpad site at the moment? it keeps refreshing with the message "Please wait while bug data is processed. This page will refresh every 10 seconds until processing is complete." for minutes now...
<micahg> tbabut: sometimes at this hour things take a little longer
<tbabut> okay, I'll wait.
<tbabut> "Launchpad will be going offline for maintenance in 15 minutes." *sigh* :)
<Abhijit> hi
<Abhijit> please have a look at this bug
<Abhijit> i submitted long ago and nothing happend
<Abhijit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/675887
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 675887 in firefox (Ubuntu) "download dialog box disturbs in firefox (affects: 1) (heat: 25)" [Undecided,New]
<Abhijit> someone please tirage it
<jpds> And hang around for a bit more next time.
<tbabut> :)
<mortiy> Hello, please, set somebody importance "Medium" for bug 749673
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 749673 in linux (Ubuntu) "WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.38/kernel/power/suspend_test.c:53 suspend_test_finish 0x86/0x90() (affects: 29) (dups: 35) (heat: 272)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/749673
<mortiy> And "Medium" for 730993
<shauno> hi all; I have a bug in the initrd used in livecd/alternate disks (currently affecting beta1 & natty-daily), but I can't figure out which package to file it against.  it's not d-i nor ubiquity, as the boot isn't getting that far
<shauno> my dvdrw isn't being recognised as a block device, and casper/d-i die on this, obviously.; which would be the appropriate package for this?
<ameyJ> Hi could you please tell where should I look for if I want indicator applet api
<pedro_> folks there's a bug day going on today and still plenty of bugs waiting to be triaged: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20110406
<pedro_> ameyJ, better to ask on #ubuntu-desktop
<ameyJ> thanks pedro_
<pedro_> no problem
<pedro_> folks we are having a bug day today: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20110406 ; there's still lot of bugs waiting to be triaged
<njin> hello, hugday is broken?
<bcurtiswx> #740119 needs a bugpattern if anyone has time
<bcurtiswx> bug #740119
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 740119 in telepathy-salut (Ubuntu) "telepathy-salut assert failure: telepathy-salut: glib-watch.c:203: timeout_free: Assertion `!t->dead' failed. (dup-of: 634772)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/740119
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 634772 in telepathy-salut (Ubuntu) "telepathy-salut assert failure: telepathy-salut: glib-watch.c:203: timeout_free: Assertion `!t->dead' failed. (affects: 12) (dups: 11) (heat: 102)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/634772
<bcurtiswx> ah ubot, you slow little bot
<bcurtiswx> 634772 then, needs a bugpattern, lol
<njin> hello, can someone assign bug 751138 ,thanks
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 751138 in ubuntu "Changing locale to de_DE@euro renders system useless (affects: 1) (heat: 3425)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/751138
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-04-07
<ohsix> is there a more useful explaination of the bug heat thing, i've reported a lot of bugs and they've never had any heat rating
<lifeless> what explanation have you read ?
<ohsix> one on a blog post and the wiki article after it was introduced
<ohsix> it has to do with popularity or something, but i'm filing obvious bugs; not using stilted baby language to do it though D:
<lifeless> so
<lifeless> heat goes up when a bug has more people saying it affects them, more duplicates, that sort of thing
<lifeless> it goes down when the bug isn't changing
<ohsix> ah
<ohsix> more duplicates makes sense, i was just thinking of popularity
<ohsix> i should do more triage then, theres probably lots of reports for the same thing, worded differently
<lifeless> ohsix: be careful doing that
<ohsix> when i do, i will :]
<lifeless> ohsix: many bugs look the same on the surface but aren't, and folk familiar with those packages will be unhappy at incorrect duplicate marking
<ohsix> right
<micahg> pedro_: is the hugday tomorrow or today?
<mer> Hi, I want to report a bug in Natty, but I'm not sure what package to attach it to. I have a dual  monitor setup, and when I book up, this is what I see: https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/_Fbh0NCspxAI/TZ3bTLWjNvI/AAAAAAAACUc/mHndqECZYK4/s1280/Screenshot.png
<pedro_> micahg, we have one for update-manager tomorrow
<micahg> pedro_: ah, ok
<pedro_> kamusin is going to announce it shortly
<mer> so the inner part of the left wallpaper is a different resolution. If I do anything like move a window over that area or switch virtual desktops, it fixes itself
<mer> I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask, but does anyone have any ideas of what might be causing this?
<charlie-tca> We had unity hugday yesterday and have update-manager tomorrow? What happened to Thursdays?
<pedro_> charlie-tca, my memory failed :-P
<charlie-tca> I see ;-)
<charlie-tca> mine does that often
<pedro_> charlie-tca, forgot to announce it yesterday evening to i thought it would be better to leave it to friday and not announce something the same day
<pedro_> s/to/so
<charlie-tca> That is also a good thing.
<kamusin> pedro_, is done! ;)
<pedro_> kamusin, you rock
<RedSingularity> Anyone know where to report skype bugs?  Do they have their own tracker?
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-04-08
<penalvch> RedSingularity: Skype does have it's own bug tracker -> : https://jira.skype.com
<holstein> im having trouble with xdmx
<holstein> i seem to have the same issues with lucid, maverick and natty
<holstein> *as server machine
<holstein> anyone know of xdmx bugs already filed?
<holstein> its like keyboard input is very odd
<RedSingularity> penalvch: thanks :)
<ara> hey!
<ara> is there a way to subscribe to a bug tag?
<yofel_> ara: not yet (lp 151129)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 151129 in launchpad "Can't subscribe to a tag (affects: 8) (dups: 2) (heat: 54)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/151129
<ara> yofel, thanks, I will subscribe to the bug :)
<kapetr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-openvpn/+bug/606365
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 606365 in network-manager-openvpn (Ubuntu) "client.ovpn file is not completely imported (affects: 5) (heat: 32)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kapetr> I thing this Bug is important and affect many users.
<kapetr> quit
<JoshuaL> Hello, when using Ubuntu 11.04 i get random kernel panics, how do i rapport these?
<JoshuaL> report*
<charlie-tca> They are not generating a crash report?
<charlie-tca> if there is a crash log in /var/crash, you can report them by simply double-clicking the crash file
<JoshuaL_> Oops, back. Got another panic
<charlie-tca> Do the tell you there is a apport crash?
<charlie-tca> if there is a crash log in /var/crash, you can report them by simply double-clicking the crash file
<JoshuaL_> charlie-tca: it does not, let me check /var/crash
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelOops#Submitting%20a%20Kernel%20Oops%20Bug%20Report
<charlie-tca> will help then
<JoshuaL_> ty
<btreegorilla> today is bug day?
<kamusin> btreegorilla, yes it is
<btreegorilla> recvd email saying it's a good way to learn about triage....sounded good to me...how do I get started?
<kamusin> btreegorilla, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage/ go ahead!
<btreegorilla> kamusin, QQ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/libubuntuone/+bug/723297 appears to have been fixed, but is in a new status?  I must be missing something...
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 723297 in libubuntuone (Ubuntu Natty) (and 7 other projects) "Logs oauth tokens to console (affects: 1) (heat: 83)" [High,Fix released]
<kamusin> btreegorilla, because is fixed in ubuntu natty but needs to be backported to previous releases
<btreegorilla> kamusin, so the question is if it exists in maverick and that's yet to be confirmed?
<kamusin> I assume that is affecting old releases because was only fixed for Ubuntu Natty heh, so probably could be reproduce it
<kamusin> if this bug is affecting you maybe you should ask if there are any plans to backport to your Ubuntu release soon
<btreegorilla> gotcha....no, not affecting me...just trying to better understand the triage process
<btreegorilla> your statement of it being fixed in natty made it more clear when I went back to read
<kamusin> btreegorilla, you should see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/KnowledgeBase for further information about status, importance and other ;)
<JoshuaL> I have been here earlier, i then asked how to report a kernel panic. I have no idea how to report this bug in a good way. This is the error I get: http://s3.amazonaws.com/twitpic/photos/full/272709175.jpg?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAJF3XCCKACR3QDMOA&Expires=1302282558&Signature=Sux6v5v4xfn1BaZPHbm2Aku6kCA%3D
<charlie-tca> JoshuaL: that happens during the startup?
<JoshuaL_> Oops, system crached again. Did someone say something?
<charlie-tca> Is that kernel panic during boot or use?
<JoshuaL_> use]
<charlie-tca> report it using     ubuntu-bug linux     in the terminal and attach that picture to the bug report
<JoshuaL_> charlie-tca: ok ty
<kamusin> check your /var/crash/ directory,  there should be there a .crash file, you can click on that file and apport will do the job
<JoshuaL_> kamusin: thats the problem, there is nothing there
<charlie-tca> but that image with a kernel bug report should help a lot
<JoshuaL_> charlie-tca: kamusin, it asks me to write a a summary, any suggestions?
<charlie-tca> Yes, put down that you are getting a kernel panic while using the system
<JoshuaL_> ok
<charlie-tca> Tell what is happening in that summary
<kamusin> JoshuaL_, there you are.. charlie knows ;)
<charlie-tca> It will add some more information, but the kernel team needs to know why you filed the bug.
<JoshuaL_> ok :)
<JoshuaL_> Another bug i expierence: when i plug in my external speaker set I have to swich the audio output connector manually in the sound preferences, what package is responsible for this bug?
<charlie-tca> JoshuaL_: file against linux, then apport-collect -p alsa-base BUGNUMBER where BUGNUMBER is the number of the bug you've reported
<JoshuaL_> charlie-tca: ok so the same as before, ty
<charlie-tca> Thanks for filing the bugs.
<JoshuaL_> thats what beta's are for right? :P
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> and every bug helps get things fixed, too
<charlie-tca> We just don't get enough people willing to go through the effort to get them right, sometimes.
<JoshuaL_> true, another bug i have reported earlier today has already been fixed, im now waiting to find it in the repo so i can confirm its fixed :)
<JoshuaL_> charlie-tca: thanks for the help, i reported those bugs.
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<vish> charlie-tca, hggdh, bdmurray: hi, so i noticed that "needs-design" tag missing from the official Ubuntu bug tags, and i included it … (we use a lot of it in unity now)
<vish> i guess the 'official' are the ones which are shown in the suggests..
<hggdh> vish: thank you
<vish> np..
<JoshuaL> charlie-tca: i believe I found what is causing the kernel panic, it seems its a bug in the broadcom driver (open source), how can i tell to launchpad its related to the broadcom driver? (i did a search for the file the error mentions and it seems to be part of that driver).
<charlie-tca> what is "needs-design" mean?
<charlie-tca> JoshuaL: add it as a comment to the bug report
<JoshuaL> charlie-tca: ok :)
<charlie-tca> vish: what is "needs-design" mean?
<vish> charlie-tca: A bug that needs UI design done first » https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags
<JoshuaL> charlie-tca: thanks again :)
<vish> charlie-tca: also » https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/FilingBugs#Design%20Bugs
<charlie-tca> I see. Another one of those packages I stay away from as much as I can.
<charlie-tca> I don't have enough knowledge to do much with unity bugs as it is
<vish> charlie-tca: nah, that needs-design tag has been there for a while, we just dint need it as much as we do now :)
<charlie-tca> Then it should be in Tags :-)
<vish> yup, its been there
<Tetsuo55> hmmm. new regression in maverick
<Tetsuo55> when i hibernate with msn logged in, when i come back out i get a network error until i reboot
<Tetsuo55> can anyone reproduce that?
<njin> hello, wich is the installer of the server iso ?
<njin> debian-installer?
<charlie-tca> Sounds right. It does not use the GUI.
<arand> njin: It is indeed
<njin> charlie-tca, arand, thanks
<charlie-tca> njin: no problem
<njin> goodnight
<jtaylor> can one somehow comment on closed sourceforge bugs?
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-04-09
<psusi> can hugday pull the wiki cooki from chromium?
<psusi> hrm... I looked up the MOIN_SESSION and fed it to hugday init and it seemed happy, but hugday list says "AssertionError:" and that's it...
<seyacat_> hola ubuntues, estab probando el unity, esta chevere en concepto
<seyacat_> pero dos cosas me molestaron y volvi volado a gnome, no se puede abrir facilmente multiples veces un programa, y los applets de la barra
<Omega> Is anyone else missing tab overflow scroll arrows in firefox 4?
<psusi> so the iceape package was removed from Ubuntu back in hardy, but it seems that debian still has it, and so bug reports are still showing as open in lp against it because of that.  Since it is closed in ubuntu, do we really care about the debian bts link any more or can the bug be closed?
<psusi> so... the bug day today... nobody participated but me?
<lifeless> psusi: iceape - non sruables, I suspect we don't care about
<psusi> lifeless, so should the debian task remain open since it apparently still exists there, or should it be closed?
<lifeless> doesn't matter
<lifeless> its accurate to be open
<lifeless> it won't make the bug show open in Ubuntu
<lifeless> OTOH its just a mirror of debbugs, so it doesn't matter if its closed either
<jtaylor> bug 716091
<ubot4`> jtaylor: Bug 716091 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/716091 is private
<jtaylor> great my bug was marked a duplicate of a private bug? o_O
<fi8er1> !test
<ubot4`> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<fi8er1> @om26er your supposed to fishin' be my mentor. I can endure no more...!
<meetingology> fi8er1: Error: "om26er" is not a valid command.
<fi8er1> om26er, your supposed to fishin' be my mentor. I can endure no more...!
<om26er> what?
<om26er> oh
<fi8er1> I want to get involved in ubuntu community. Startup with triage. Need a mentor!
<fi8er1> waiting
<duanedesign> hello fi8er1
<fi8er1> hey
<fi8er1> duanedesign, hey
<duanedesign> fi8er1: what timezone are you?
<njin> hello, can someone tell me wich is the name that in ubuntu repository is used for amaya?
<Ampelbein> njin: amaya has been removed from ubuntu
<njin> Ampelbein: thanks, can you please look at bug 753970
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 753970 in amaya (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Error repeatedly on Ubuntu upgrade to 11.04 beta (error in Version string 'wx-11.3.1-1': version number does not start with digit) (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/753970
<Ampelbein> njin: the package from w3.org is buggy
<Ampelbein> (I wrote the last comment on the bug)
<njin> ok thanks
<njin> Hello, looking at Dmesg is this a time ? [ 17.240015] (it mean 17 seconds and...) ?
<njin> ubuntu-kernel
<njin> hello, to upgrade from Hardy is correct to suggest update-manager -d '
<njin> ?
<Pici> no. You shouldn't ever use the -d switch unless you intend to upgrade to a development version of Ubuntu.
<Pici> !upgrade | njin please see here instead
<ubot4`> njin please see here instead: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<njin> Pici: thanks
<Pici> njin: no problem
<njin> what can i suggest in bug 754192 '
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 754192 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[OSI(Linux) query ignored, two FACS tables] Natty 11.04 Beta-1 Suspend/Resume Fails on Asus K52JT Laptop (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/754192
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-04-10
<rado84> hi all
<rado84> who should i talk to in order to report a few bugs in 10.10?
<JoshuaL> Hello, I have recently submitted a bug report regarding a kernel panic, how long does it usually take before someone responds to it? Its rather critical imo
<penguin42> which bug?
<JoshuaL_> Oops, back
<JoshuaL_> yet another kernel panic
<penguin42> which bug?
<JoshuaL_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/754825
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 754825 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel panic while using my system (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<JoshuaL_> penguin42: that one
<penguin42> ok
<penguin42> JoshuaL_: I'm going to add a note to the bug asking you to try the latest daily kernel build - it's useful to know if that also fails
<JoshuaL_> penguin42: ok :)
<penguin42> JoshuaL_: So to answer your original question; there are a LOT of bugs coming in every day - but there are probably a whole bunch of people using that same wireless chip so that helps; but I can't say how long it will actually take for a kernel dev to notice it
<JoshuaL_> ok thanks :)
<JoshuaL_> penguin42: and a kernel dev also has to assign the importance?
<penguin42> JoshuaL_: No , a member of the Ubuntu Bug Control team can set the importance
<JoshuaL_> penguin42: ah ok
<JoshuaL_> penguin42: do i have to install both the penguin42 headers and image or only the image for the daily kernel?
<penguin42> you may need the hearders for some stuff - and heck they're only small so you may as well
<JoshuaL_> ok ty
<JoshuaL_> ill gonna try that and see if it helps
<JoshuaL_> -ll
<penguin42> right, time for breakfast :-)
<JoshuaL_> enjoy :)
<JoshuaL> penguin42: i tried to install the mainline build of the kernel, however it results in an error: http://pastebin.com/etPAV4pu
<JoshuaL_> Sorry, system crashed again
<JoshuaL_> penguin42: so i tried to install that kernel without luck (sorry to bother you again)
<arand> JoshuaL: You want three packages afaik.
<JoshuaL> arand: i have downloaded the image and headers from: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/current/ (amd64)
<arand> Two header packages and one imge?
<JoshuaL> arand: i downloaded: 	linux-headers-2.6.39-999-generic_2.6.39-999.201104091127_amd64.deb	 and linux-image-2.6.39-999-generic_2.6.39-999.201104091127_amd64.deb
<arand> JoshuaL: Further down on the wiki page it describes what you will need to get
<arand> JoshuaL: the non-arch -headers package as well, that is
<JoshuaL> i missed that one, stupid me
<JoshuaL> thanks!
<JoshuaL> arand: thanks for the help! :)
<JoshuaL> now its time for a reboot to test the kernel
<arand> Happy breaking :þ
<arand> Well, not really though but.. :)
<Guest21552> arand: ok tried the kernel however wifi does not even seem to work with that kernel
<penguin42> JoshuaL: Someone in another bug mentioned that you have to install a driver for that wireless anyway, you probably have to reinstall it under the new kernel
<JoshuaL> penguin42: it did work out of the box when i installed 11.04, so i assume it would work out-of-the-box with a new kernel too (i did not install it via the restricted extras?)
<penguin42> JoshuaL: Hmm OK, I've not got that wireless so I don't know if there is any magic for it
<JoshuaL> penguin42: ok, shall I leave a comment at the bug that I tried the mainline kernel but that it did not work at all?
<penguin42> yep, preferably include a dmesg from that kernel
<JoshuaL> ok
<penguin42> oh and you can remove the needs-upstream-testing tag
<JoshuaL> k
<JoshuaL> penguin42: i will also test bug 754840 and remove the tag when the bug still is there (or should i try other things for that?)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 754840 in linux (Ubuntu) "Have to switch manually between audio output connectors (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 3429)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/754840
<penguin42> JoshuaL: I'm not quite sure what's supposed to do that switching
<JoshuaL> ok, then i leave it as it is (unless its fixed ofcourse :P)
<JoshuaL> penguin42: thanks for all the help
<gusnan> I have a bug against a package in Ubuntu which I am a Debian maintainer (a FTBFS) - #756165, which is a straight consequence of #751940 - Can I mark it as such in some way?
<yofel> lp 756166
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 756166 in vdr (Ubuntu) "vdr version 1.6.0-19.1ubuntu1 failed to build on i386 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/756166
<yofel> lp 756165
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 756165 in sciteproj (Ubuntu) "sciteproj version 0.4.00-1 failed to build on i386 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/756165
<njin> why my karma still going down ?
<yofel> njin: hm? karma measures activity and expires after a while. So it can even go down if you work on something but the amount of work is less than before
<njin> mine?
<yofel> probably, I don't know the karma calculation code, but that's what usually happens
<yofel> my karma goes up and down too all the time
<njin> :-(
<njin> thanks yofel
<yofel> gusnan: if the bug will be gone when the other one is fixed it could be considered a duplicate, other than that I don't think there's a way to link it other than posting the other bug # as you did
<gusnan> alright, I'll mark it as duplicate then. Thanks!
<penguin42> what should backlight bugs be against - X? The kernel?
<njin> penguin42: hello,  generally  linux or g-p-m
<penguin42> Thanks
<penguin42> can someone help me with my bug 743324 - it was marked as a dupe of bug 349479 that was marked as already fixed which is nuts
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 743324 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Allocate drive space window too large for netbook - can't get to buttons (dup-of: 349479)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/743324
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 349479 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[Jaunty] partitioner doesn't fit on screen with large number of partitions (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 15)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349479
<penguin42> although I guess perhaps I should test it with the Beta - by saying 'it has long since been fixed' it doesn't seem to say whether it should affect the version I tried
<penguin42> hmm, I tak e it back - it is fixed
<veger> hello all, I am the newest member
 * chalced smiles
<chalced> i tried sending a bug report but haven't gotten a reply.
<chalced> in ubuntu 10.04 i can't consistently attach files
<chalced> to mail or anything
<syn-ack> interesting
<syn-ack> which mail client?'
<chalced> ive tried yahoo mail, gmail, and zimbra
<syn-ack> Ah, so this is in the web browser then
<syn-ack> which client?
<chalced> i rebooted yesterday - problem stays
<chalced> same in opera and firefox
<chalced> same with imageshack
<syn-ack> hrm
<chalced> sometimes it works
<syn-ack> have you found a similar bug report in launchpad?
<chalced> sometimes i get 'there is no file to attach'
<chalced> no
<chalced> but when you need to send something in a hurry it's nuts to get 5 copies of xchat.conf in a mail.
<chalced> i delete them, but then i can't send what i need to
<syn-ack> well, this is weird. Anyone else able to pull up bugs.launchpad? I just got a timeout error
<syn-ack> looks like they may be updating launchpad atm.
<arand> wfm
<chalced> ah
<syn-ack> arand, Every other page is giving me a 500
<syn-ack> Linda, give me a couple seconds, ok hon?
<chalcedony> sure no problem syn-ack :)
<arand> Well, no such issues seen on my side...
<syn-ack> This is odd.
<syn-ack> arand, must be one of the US servers or something then
<arand> Mayhaps..
<chalcedony> syn-ack, it's just me
<syn-ack> heh
<chalcedony> if i weren't here..
<syn-ack> I'm reporting the incident right now to the lp team
<syn-ack> chalcedony, If you'd like to join me in #ubuntu-offtopic, I'd be more than happy to help you there.
<chalcedony> np
<facugaich> Hello, I'm trying to report an error on the ubuntu.com website.
<facugaich> Where should I do so?
<facugaich> Wait, nvm
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-04-02
<ikonia> bugsquad, what's the best way to get an old/void bug removed/closed ?
<erkan^> hello, is someone there?
<game2> erkan^: hi
<erkan^> hi game2, i have same problem --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bug/463847 . my language is dutch. are they fixed ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 463847 in ubuntu-translations "Firefox profile manager dialogs are still in English (dup-of: 339326)" [Low,Confirmed]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 339326 in firefox "[MASTER] some parts of Firefox are not localized" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<game2> that bug is a duplicate of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/339326 which is not marked as fixed yet.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 339326 in firefox "[MASTER] some parts of Firefox are not localized" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<game2> if you have the same problem, you can click on "Does this bug affect you?".
<erkan^> I did it
<erkan^> but how can that -profilemanager is english only, and when i open firefox , than is dutch language, game2
<game2> erkan^: comment #23 has the only theory I can see there.
<erkan^> http://hg.mozilla.org/l10n-central/ ?
<steffen> I have got a problem that in 12.04 adding a google mail account to Evolution fails because online action is required. I think this function is provided by gnome-online-accounts which is disabled in 12.04. How to open it anyways. BTW I cannot create a bug report in launchpad since it always forwards me to the wiki.
<erkan^> http://hg.mozilla.org/l10n-central/  game2 ?
<game2> erkan^: what is your question?  btw, I'm not familiar with the upstream processes
<erkan^> you said: #23
<game2> comment #23 has a theory about the cause. But that is not a work-around.  The mozilla website mentioned is an upstream repository.
<erkan^> ah i understand it
<Medo_313> hi, I want to report a bug at ubuntu 12.4
<Medo_313> when is dragging a window up to the main bar and still dragging it down quickly the mouse cursor goes away from the window !!
<Medo_313> another one, when I had some apps at more than one workspace & I press "Microsoft button + e" the windows appears in some crazy way !!
<bcurtiswx> good morning
<lukas123> Hello! I have a question regarding bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/796030. It has a patch attached to it, which has already made its way into the upstream 3.4-rc1 kernel, see http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git;a=commit;h=be53bfdb8088e9d1924199cc1a96e113756b1075. What would need to happen to get this patch into the precise kernel?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 796030 in gentoo "intel gma 4500mhd external monitor picture scrambled" [Undecided,New]
<njin> bug 962298 , can be sent upstream ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 962298 in gnome-shell "gnome-shell crashed with SIGSEGV in _clutter_actor_finish_queue_redraw()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/962298
<njin> I also think that is better raise the importance to high
<njin> om26er ,hy, can i send this upstrem  ? ^^
<om26er> njin, i think the crash is happening in clutter
<om26er> but yes you should send it upstream
<njin> ok I will do it Thanks
<steffen> hi, why bug reporting is closed for precise, how should we test?
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-04-03
<thumper> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/953515 is private, is there a reason for it to be?
<ubot2> thumper: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Launchpad instance at 0xa91202c> bug 953515 not found
<thumper> for some reason the bug link appeared in my browser, which probably means I clicked on a link from somewhere else without thinking too much
<thumper> trying to work backwards, but not obvious when I can't see what it is :)
<EvilResistance> thumper:  if its a security bug it'll show up as private by default
<EvilResistance> if it contains information that can be personal to the system the errors occurred on, that's a common other reason for "private" visibility
<greg-g> huh, ubot2 should know how to handle that
<greg-g> thumper: description: "Gconf-cleaner crashed as soon as I tried to save the original config" help?
<greg-g> interesting, someone else has said it affects them, too
<RedSingularity> jibel: what could be the cause of bug 949638 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 949638 in update-manager "It's confused about my current installation" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/949638
<thumper> greg-g: hmm... not as much help as I thought, also not my area :)
<greg-g> thumper: well, we tried :)
<thumper> greg-g: we did, thanks
<psusi> what package should a bug be assigned to that is a cd spinning error?  bug #919281 involves certain kernel modules being missing on the server iso
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 919281 in ubuntu "devmapper kernel modules missing from precise server cd" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/919281
<EvilResistance> you should mention that in #ubuntu-server, i think a few of the server ISO devs are there
<jibel> RedSingularity, because of this entry in sources.list
<jibel> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 11.10 _Oneiric Ocelot_ - Release amd64 (20111012)]/ oneiric main restricted
<veger> Could someone set the importance of bug #440942 to wishlist?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 440942 in kdegraphics "okular forgets thumbnail filter settings" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/440942
<veger> and set the status of the bug to triaged?
<yofel> done
<veger> thanks
<bcurtiswx> good morning
<penguin42> Hey bcurtiswx
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-04-04
<penguin42> how do we mark kernel bugs that trigger during installation so that the reporter doesn't get hastled to try latest mainline kernels etc?
<Logan_> Can somebody change the status of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/804662 to "Confirmed" (and remove the assigned person)?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 804662 in jockey "jockey-gtk crashed with TypeError in _execute_child(): execv() arg 2 must contain only strings" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Logan_> It was incorrectly marked as Fix Released by a newbie, and someone assigned it to himself randomly, and I can't change the values back.
 * penguin42 looks
<penguin42> I can't figure out wth is going on with that bug - it seems like loads of people who are newish have changed the assignment on it or changed the state
<Logan_> Yeah...
<Logan_> It's really frustrating, as it's a major bug, and having it marked as Fix Released/Committed is essentially hiding it from the developers.
<hggdh> some bugs get to be a strange attractor
 * Logan_ just applied for the the BugSquad. :-P
<penguin42> hggdh: I'm just wondering if it's some form of spam type thing - I can't see why there are so many changes of status, all from people who aren't members of any groups, and who have 0 karma and are recent joiners
<Logan_> Probably a language/knowledge barrier on Launchpad.
<Logan_> People get sent to the bug via apport, and then they assign it to themselves because they know no better. :-P
<Logan_> (Can't figure out the status changes, though.)
<hggdh> yeah
<hggdh> penguin42: perhaps we should mark it triaged
<penguin42> hggdh: Not sure - is it understood?
<penguin42> hggdh: I'm going to flag it to the bug-control list
<hggdh> I do not know, and I do not think so (TL;DR)
<Logan_> Want me to explain the bug? :-P
<hggdh> nah, let's keep it confirmed. I think the attractor is the video drive
<hggdh> Logan_: no ;-) I do not deal with video in any form, colour, or type
<Logan_> Okay.
<Logan_> How long does it take to be accepted to the BugSquad?
<Logan_> Just applied; I'd love to help out.
<hggdh> Logan_: takes about 2 minutes ;-)
<Logan_> Haha.
<hggdh> Logan_: welcome to the BugSquad, and all that. Please do not hesitate in asking questions here, we strive to help
<penguin42> welcome on board!
<Logan_> Thanks!
 * Logan_ adds this channel to his favorites.
 * hggdh goes monitor the TV for the destruction around
<hggdh> see you all tomorrow
<penguin42> yeh, and it's 1:30am here - so bed time!
<penguin42> I've flagged that bug to the bugcontrol list
<jcdutton> Question: bug#973161     Does anyone know which package it should be against? It is a problem with the left hand icon bar when in auto hide mode
<hjd> Would anyone mind if I reopen bug 973206? It consistently crash on Precise when you attempt to run it.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 973206 in gmorgan "gmorgan crashed with SIGSEGV in fclose()" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/973206
<arand> Sounds reasonable, are you able to get the debug info with updated debug symols?
<jcdutton> arand, surely to get that, you would need a non-stripped dbg version of gmorgan?
<hjd> fwiw, I tried https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash, but I didn't find a dbgsym package for gmorgan..
<arand> Ah, indeed, it doesn't create one :(
<arand> SO also report a bug on that ;)
<arand> But anyhow, if it does crash reproducibly, I'd still say to re-open the bug report.
<jcdutton> arand, I like that, report a bug because there is not enough information to fix another bug!
<hjd> and where would I file that one? To gmorgan as well "Please provide a debug package"?
<jcdutton> arand, I opened a similar bug report, but for 64bit
<arand> hjd: Yeah.
<jcdutton> Which package provides the icon bar on the left had side of unity?
<hjd> arand: done. Reopened + filed bug 973282 about the debug package.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 973282 in gmorgan "Please provide a debug package for gmorgan" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/973282
<erkan^> hello, is someone there?
<erkan^> !971539
<ubot2> Factoid '971539' not found
<erkan^> huh?
<erkan^> https://bugs.launchpad.net/firefox-extensions/+bug/971539
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 971539 in firefox-extensions "ProfileManager" [Undecided,New]
<bcurtiswx> good morning
<matthew-parlette> I'm looking at bug 972620. I know I recently saw the same error message come through in a bug but I can't seem to find it. Has anyone seen a bug like this?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 972620 in ubiquity "Vitual machine crashed while trying to install Ubuntu 11.10 32-bit on my Win 7 professional machine" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/972620
<matthew-parlette> Specifically the OSError: [Errno 17]
<penguin42> is there a bug tag for bugs that are trivially repeatable?
<roadmr> penguin42: if it has a good set of steps to reproduce you can tag it "testcase" (I think)
<roadmr> penguin42: no difference between trivial (1. launch program X, 2. watch it crash and burn) and more complicated sequences of steps, if this is what you mean
<penguin42> ah testcase sounds good
<roadmr> penguin42: yes, once you have steps to reproduce all bugs are potentially trivially repeatable :)
<penguin42> roadmr: Well it's just some are very very simple and don't require any setup or anything like that, it's just 'run this command and it goes bang'
<roadmr> penguin42: I see, I'd still just use testcase for them
<penguin42> ko, thanks
<penguin42> ok even
 * roadmr gets knocked out by penguin42 X(
<roadmr> heheh
<penguin42> :-)
<penguin42> bug 968753 is piling up a few dupes - can't remember seeing a crasher like that for ssh for a long time
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 968753 in openssh "ssh crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/968753
<hjd> Hm, I wonder whether I should mark bug 926605 as a duplicate of bug 824708? They are triggered in completely different ways, but looks like they would have the same underlying cause.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 926605 in aptitude "aptitude: failed to download the changlog of apt: Download queue destroyed." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/926605
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 824708 in aptitude "Changelog download failed: Download queue destroyed." [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/824708
<hjd> Could someone please mark bug 688769 as Triaged/Low? Thanks.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 688769 in synaptic "Cannot select previous search terms from the dropdown to repeat a search" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688769
<s9iper1> hjd: s9iper1 looks
<s9iper1> hjd: done
<penguin42> anyone have a Debian sid system around to try something on?
<greg-g> just a wheezy
<penguin42> yeh I wanted to try it on altest to see if it suffers from the same as the ubuntu build
<hjd> s9iper1: thank you.
<s9iper1> hjd: yw
<jtaylor> penguin42: which package?
<penguin42> jtaylor: sipcalc - I've got to the bottom of the bug - see bug 973602
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 973602 in sipcalc "sipcalc crashed with SIGABRT in __libc_message()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/973602
<jtaylor> sid works
<penguin42> jtaylor: Thanks; I think it's probably only our builds with fortify that are failing
<penguin42> jtaylor: What package version is in sid?
<jtaylor> 1.1.4-2.1
<jtaylor> though I only tried a chroot
<jtaylor> not sure what that package does
<penguin42> nod
<penguin42> jtaylor: It does some ip address calculation by the looks of it, I'm sure I've heard of people using it
<jtaylor> let me still check in a real sid
<penguin42> jtaylor: It looks like an easy fix, but the original author released a new version about 3 years ago with it fixed, it seems that would be the right thing to use (1.1.5)
<jtaylor> also fails in precise chroot so probably sid not affected
<penguin42> jtaylor: Nod
<penguin42> jtaylor: I was triaging it on Precise
<penguin42> jtaylor: I'm not really sure what to do with that bug now, best thing is to say that it just needs the package updating
<jtaylor> penguin42: given the small change I think its resonable to just update to the new upstream
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-04-05
<dmogle> Can someone set the importance on bug 973791 (and maybe comment on whether I triaged it correctly)?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 973791 in git "git bash completion for checkout returns only tags" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/973791
<bkerensa> can someone mark https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/395001 as wont fix since it is pretty clear that it merits the status
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 395001 in pidgin "apt-get install of finch requires X11 (deps wrong)" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<t-lo> Hi, I reported a bug, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/live-boot/+bug/961295 any chance to get this in precise (the bug is fixed in debian already)?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 961295 in live-boot "Enable overlayfs (in precise)" [Undecided,New]
<piro> hi there
<piro> my gnome 3 desktop doesn't load
<Guest23715> i'm running 12.04 beta 2
<Guest23715> someone please
<Guest23715> help
<Guest23715> gnome 3 doesn't load
<Guest23715> on 12.04 beta 2
<jcdutton> Guest23715, Is it installed, or LiveCD?
<Guest23715> i installed beta1 and then upgraded
<Guest23715> its a local install
<Guest23715> i saw its a confirmed bug on launchpad
<jcdutton> Do you get the login screen?
<Guest23715> yes i do
<Guest23715> i even created a new user and tried to login
<jcdutton> bug number?
<Guest23715> i do not know as of know
<Guest23715> didnt bookmark it
<Guest23715> will  search and get back
<Guest23715> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/973102
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 973102 in gnome-shell "gnome-shell crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch() (dup-of: 962298)" [Undecided,New]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 962298 in gnome-shell "gnome-shell crashed with SIGSEGV in _clutter_actor_finish_queue_redraw()" [High,Confirmed]
<Guest23715> this is the bug
<jcdutton> Does unity work?
<Guest23715> yes
<Guest23715> and gnome 2 works
<Guest23715> i am so used to moving the curser to the cornor now i cannot do that :(
<jcdutton> Guest23715, I guess you will have to wait for the bugs to be fixed.
<t-lo> Hi all, I reported a bug, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/live-boot/+bug/961295 any chance to get this in precise (the bug is fixed in debian already)?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 961295 in live-boot "Enable overlayfs (in precise)" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> t-lo: it has just been fixed (live-boot 3.0~a24-1ubuntu1
<t-lo> hggdh: Oh, I somehow overlooked the last changelog. Thanks!
<hjd> Bug 682238 was filed a while back, and when comparing stack traces I see some of the line numbers have changed, but it still looks as the same issue. Any reason why I shouldn't mark this as a duplicate of bug 946973?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 682238 in jockey "File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/jockey/ui.py", line 448, in run " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682238
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 946973 in jockey "0.9.7-0ubuntu2 : jockey-gtk crashed with AttributeError in available(): 'Backend' object has no attribute 'handlers'" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/946973
<HolstenerLiesel> hi there. I've got some flac encoded audio files that on 12.04 (and debian wheezy) are interrupted during playback with totem, rhythmbox or banshee, but not with vlc. so I'm guessing gstreamer is at fault? now I'm looking out for a package to file a bug against. any ideas?
<njin> hello, reproduced and confirmed, can I send it upstream ? bug 974208
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 974208 in nautilus "Wrong filename when restoring from Trash" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/974208
<penguin42> sounds the right hting to do
<njin> penguin42, thanks is nautilus managing files from shell or terminal right ?
<penguin42> ?
<jtaylor> penguin42: are you working on sipcalc or should I do it?
<penguin42> jtaylor: I'm not doing; I did cook a patch but then noticed the upstream fixed it
<penguin42> jtaylor: Out of curiosity how are you going to do it?
<jtaylor> update upstream
<jtaylor> allows dropping a patch too
<penguin42> jtaylor: I don't know the debian procedures for doing stuff like that
<jtaylor> penguin42: debian is not affected so there is nothing to do there
<penguin42> jtaylor: You said update upstream? I assumed you mean update the debian package?
<jtaylor> I can't do that
<jtaylor> there one would NMU as its not orphaned
<jtaylor> probably a minimal fix
<penguin42> jtaylor: the minimal fix is to replace the 127's in the snprintf by the sizeof's that upstream did - but the fact it doesn't seg on debian doesn't mean it's working - I think it's really probably writing a -0 into the middle of something else, maybe it gets away with it
<jtaylor> no snprintf should not write null in the end without fortification
<bdmurray> jibel: do you see anything wrong in bug 973671?
<jtaylor> I find it weir dthat it does it with too
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 973671 in update-manager "update manager crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/973671
<jtaylor> but looking at the diff I think I'll just backport the fix
<jtaylor> I don't feel like reviewing thousands of line diff due to autoreconfiguration
<jtaylor> or retool it :/ stupid antiquated packages ._.
<jtaylor> should be fixed now
<jtaylor> thanks for the triaging
<softcoder> hi can anyone help with a question regarding the software center in precise?
<softcoder> is this the right channel to ask such questions?
<softcoder> and is anyone here?
<arand> softcoder: Aska away! (I'm not cretain I pointed you to the correct channel... ;)
<jtaylor> depends on the question
<jtaylor> why you have not asked yet
<jtaylor> *which
<softcoder> ok, i just updated to the new beta
<softcoder> i installed megaglest
<softcoder> i click write review
<softcoder> then Review MEgaglest window pops up forever
<softcoder> with 'singing in'
<softcoder> on this page: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/software-center/+changelog
<softcoder> i see: 'lp:~mvo/software-center/submit-review-hang-fix:
<softcoder>     - fix hang when submitting a review on precise'
<softcoder> how can i get that update?
<arand> Is If you have software-center (5.1.9) you should already have it
<arand> (And if that is the case, maybe it's another issue)
<softcoder> 5.1.14.1
<arand> So, yes, then you already have that patch
<softcoder> ok thx
<bcurtiswx> bug #804662 has a lot of effected individuals, and apport brought me to this bug with a jockey crash today. IMO the report is old enough that I probably should make a new bug report and dup that one. Should I not?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 804662 in jockey "jockey-gtk crashed with TypeError in _execute_child(): execv() arg 2 must contain only strings" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804662
<penguin42> bcurtiswx: Sounds like it at least needs it's importance setting
<bcurtiswx> penguin42, i could argue a high, due to those that may _need_ jockey to work for a good vid res..
<penguin42> bcurtiswx: I'd agree with that
<iceroot> what package should i choose to open a bug against the alternate-installer?
<bkerensa> iceroot: I believe it still uses ubiquity so ubiquity
<iceroot> bkerensa: thank you
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-04-06
<hggdh> iceroot, bkerensa: the alternate uses debian-installer
<hggdh> (late, but ah well)
<iceroot> hggdh: thank you, it was not to late :)
<penguin42> does anyone know if there is a master bug for support of 1366x768 displays? (Or know if it ever works?)
<roadmr> penguin42: what problem do you see? I've never had problems with that resolution
<penguin42> roadmr: I've had problems on 2 entirely diverse machines; one is a modern Intel graphics card with VGA to a 1366x768 TV, the other is an ancient Geforce (2?) card to a 1366x768 monitor, again by VGA
<penguin42> roadmr: There is a known problem with EDID on VGA at that res, so you say you never had a problem - was it on VGA?
<roadmr> penguin42: ah so that's the thing :) no, I mostly test it on laptop internal panels
<penguin42> roadmr: The problem is 1366 isn't divisible by 8 and apparently that breaks EDID
<roadmr> penguin42: oh I see
<penguin42> roadmr: see: http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/8705.html
<penguin42> roadmr: I can see lots of bugs where they've been closed/expired/merged with other 'wrong resolution' bugs - but I think it's the geenral 1366x768 problem
<roadmr> interesting
<penguin42> submits it as bug 975175
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 975175 in xorg "1366x768 over VGA generic problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/975175
<penguin42> admits it's a little odd report, but I think it's right
<krnekhelesh> is there anyone part of ubuntu bug control here?
<krnekhelesh> I need someone to mark a bug as won't fix ... after a small discussion
<greg-g> krnekhelesh: best method is to say what you are thinking and people will respond when/if they have time
<krnekhelesh> oh ok
<krnekhelesh> basically if you look at this bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-session/+bug/973181
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 973181 in indicator-session "System commands presence confuse the definition of App" [Medium,Fix committed]
<krnekhelesh> it removes the systems commands like shutdown, restart from the dash
<krnekhelesh> but there is another bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/958467
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 958467 in unity "Add "suspend" entry to the dash, in addition to "Restart" and "Shut Down"." [Wishlist,Incomplete]
<krnekhelesh> which is asking for suspend to be added to the dash
<krnekhelesh> these 2 bug reports are conflicting each other
<krnekhelesh> I propose that "Add suspend entry" bug report be marked as won't fix since it has been decided to remove shutdown, restart entries from the dash
<greg-g> I would let the Unity people deal with that one, as with any interface design decisions, there will be disagreements, and they might have their own policy on how to handle such situations
<greg-g> krnekhelesh: I would ask in #ubuntu-unity
<krnekhelesh> greg-g, are you going to ask or you recommend that I ask?
<penguin42> what's the definition of 'core application' for the bug importance guidance?  If it's in main is it core?
<greg-g> krnekhelesh: you should ask, sorry I was unclear with that.
<krnekhelesh> greg-g : i have asked john lea, waiting for his input..thnx
<greg-g> aweomse, np
<micahg> penguin42: http://people.canonical.com/~stgraber/package_sets/precise/core
<penguin42> micahg: Ah thank you - any chance of linking to that or a stable URL for that from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<penguin42> (actually it would be better if lp showed you a package was core when you looked at it's bug)
<dlentz> This bug might need looked at (preferably, someone should at least set the importance so it doesn't show up in the critical list): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/863504
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 863504 in ubuntu "Steelseries Xai mouse causing slow resume from suspend" [Undecided,Fix released]
<penguin42> dlentz: Now it shows as fix released - is it?
<penguin42> dlentz: Hmm just read it through - bit of a mess; so it's saying that it seems to break windows boot as well, but at least on windows it doesn't seem to break their suspend
<dlentz> and then the last person says they're not experiencing it?
<dlentz> the Improtance=Unknown is what causes it to show up on the critical list though
<penguin42> hmm what a mess - I wonder if it depends on USB controller/hub/power/phase of the moon
 * dlentz consults his lunar calendar
<penguin42> dlentz: But what should be the importance, I mean looking at the list 'A problem with an essential hardware component (disk controller, built-in networking, video card, keyboard, mouse)' would flag for high, but then again it's only a delay not a crash/hang/unusable device, and it only affects resuming
<dlentz> even 'high' would be better than unknown/critical
<penguin42> dlentz: Why do you say critical next to unknown ?
<dlentz> if you go to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu , then this bug shows up at the top of list when sorted by importance (even higher than the critical bugs)
<dlentz> i personally see it as low importance because there's an easy workaround (wait 20 secs)
<penguin42> oh, hmm - why does that happen - I mean there have to be loads of unknown status bugs
<dlentz> unknown != undecided
<penguin42> dlentz: We could cut it in the middle and put it at medium
<penguin42> oh yes, sorry hadn't noticed that
<dlentz> you could even set it to undecided
<penguin42> how does it get to Unknown then?
<penguin42> I'll set it to Medium
<dlentz> a triager set it that way
<dlentz> thanks for time/attn
<penguin42> dlentz: Hey, it just made me curious
<penguin42> dlentz: It seems nuts that a trigger would set something to a state that nothing else would
<dlentz> you mean 'triager'?
<penguin42> dlentz: But how did they set it - I can't pick unknown off there
<penguin42> is it becuase it's wired to the debian bug and it's waiting to get input from that?
<dlentz> i'm not the most experienced bug squad member, a good question for someone higher-up though
<penguin42> me neither - I don't quite understand that mechanics
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-04-07
<penguin42> hmm bug 863504 is back to being 'unkown' importance by the bug updater - I don't think I understand how that bug is setup
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 863504 in ubuntu "Steelseries Xai mouse causing slow resume from suspend" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/863504
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-04-08
<mfisch> bdmurray: I assume your ~brian @ people.ubuntu.com?
<mfisch> bdmurray: if so, this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/EasyTasks links to an invalid URL at that site, look at the line that says "Bugs without a package with attachment(s)"
<dlentz> the bug watch updater keeps overriding changes in this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/863504
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 863504 in ubuntu "Steelseries Xai mouse causing slow resume from suspend" [Undecided,Fix released]
<iceroot> can someone mark this as high/critical? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/976425
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 976425 in flashplugin-nonfree "Flashplugin-installer not giving flash in browsers" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<iceroot> or maybe i am just getting the bug wrong (#4) :)
<mrp> trying to work out whether I should lodge a bug about cifs see http://pastebin.com/dp5i1tb2
<mrp> ~/media is a cifs mounted share
<mrp> seems to not like 128k chunks
<penguin42> is there some docs about what this new whoopsie thing does?
<kklimonda> penguin42: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ErrorTracker
<penguin42> kklimonda: I read that, it's a design doc that doesn't seem to match reality
<penguin42> kklimonda: certainly crashes.ubuntu.com doesn't seem to exist
<kklimonda> penguin42: it's http://daisy.ubuntu.com ALTHOUGH the browsing is not enabled yet ;)
<penguin42> kklimonda: So, how's it supposed to work in the future when triaging stuff?
<kklimonda> so I think you get a blank page when you go there
<kklimonda> penguin42: I can't really open the ErrorTracker page at the moment (my network connection is an equivalent of 33.6kbit modem) but whoopsie should be doing what's described there (or on a similar page - I was sure I read about it there) i.e. sending crash reports to the centralized DB and handling duplicated "reports" without requiring users to register on LP
<penguin42> kklimonda: So is whoopsie sending data for more things than stuff that was currently lp bugs, or does it always file a corresponding lp bug if there isn't a match?
<kklimonda> penguin42: I haven't seen any bugs filled by whoopsie, I don't expect it doing this
<penguin42> kklimonda: So it files crash data without bugs?
<kklimonda> penguin42: I think the difference is whoopsie will be running also after the release
<kklimonda> penguin42: yeah, that's the most sensible thing to do
<kklimonda> penguin42: it doesn't require users to register to LP and it doesn't give you any way of contacting them
<penguin42> kklimonda: OK, so as a triager when do I look at that data, do I browse through crash reports in there on a package I'm interested in, or does something tie them up to other lp bugs?
<kklimonda> penguin42: I don't think it's been yet decided - so far "we" (triagers and most developers) don't even have access to this new database.
<penguin42> kklimonda: That makes for an interesting situation
<kklimonda> penguin42: oh, how so?
<penguin42> kklimonda: Well for those of us just helping on triage doesn't it make it harder for us?
<kklimonda> (I do agree that there is very little info about what whoopsie is, and how does it fit with LP - what I know is what I got from reading through the source, and ubuntu wiki)
<penguin42> Yeh, I'd kind of hope someone who knew would mail bug-{squad/control}
<kklimonda> penguin42: we can just ignore the new DB completely
<penguin42> kklimonda: So bugs reported using ubuntu-bug will still get the stuff uploaded to lp in the same way?
<dlentz> penguin42, the bug you fixed for me is possessed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/863504
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 863504 in ubuntu "Steelseries Xai mouse causing slow resume from suspend" [Undecided,Fix released]
<kklimonda> penguin42: most likely, whoopsie collects only crashes
<penguin42> dlentz: Yes I know, I'm not sure what to do about it, any ideas kklimonda
<kklimonda> penguin42: and crashes are too hard to triage for most volunteers not familiar with the affected software anyway
<penguin42> kklimonda: Yeh but those are the type of crashes I tend to triage (and fix)
<penguin42> kklimonda: It's like bugs 432861 and 965341 that I fixed a few days ago - simple segs
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 432861 in procps "kill -s crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432861
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 965341 in procps "watch command line utility crashes with segfault when processing binary output" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/965341
<kklimonda> penguin42: well, I guess they'll make it easy to convert whoopsie crashes into LP bugs, and cross reference them with each other for those of us who can actually make something out of them. But I think it's developers who are the primary target of this service - now if only we made it easy for them to update software we'd be all set
<penguin42> kklimonda: Nod, it would be nice to see someone involved explain how it's supposed to work
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-04-01
<vibhav> j #Ubuntu-release
<hggdh> WARNING TO SAILORS: eeeBotu is down due to a NIC failure; expected recovery is 12 hours
<melodie> hi
<vibhav> hggdh: heh
<melodie> hi
<melodie> hi hggdh I just asked my question of yesterday on the #ubuntu-desktop chan
<melodie> hggdh my final goal would be to get the two icons which are here : http://meets.free.fr/debian/images/bento2/04-bento2.png to the installed version. If someone knows how I could achieve this ?
<chrisle> I need help with a bug I reported has someone from the bug team a few minutes ;-)
<chrisle> the bug number is 1161916
<bdmurray> bug 1161916
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1161916 in unity (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in sigc::internal::slot_call0<unity::launcher::VolumeImp::Impl::Impl()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1161916
<melodie> I am trying Ubuntu Raring in vbox now, and once installed zram-config, the zram-config service does not start
<melodie> there is no upstart job for it
<melodie> this version is much too heavy for my vbox machine so I would need zram to be loaded, configured and working
<melodie> and as I am unable to find the terminal in that kind of desktop I went to a tty to install the zram-config package and try to make it run
<ogra_> melodie, hmm, zram-config didnt change in ages , there should ber an upstart job still
<melodie> ogra_ I'll pass on a link to a pic in a few seconds
<ogra_> it hasnt even had one upload this cycle ... and i know we use it on the nexus7 images without issues
<melodie> ogasawara http://meets.free.fr/images/ubuntu-raring-zram_module.png
<melodie> sorry
<melodie> ogra_ http://meets.free.fr/images/ubuntu-raring-zram_module.png
<melodie> it should have been started once installed
<melodie> however the nice devs doing the package put a "feature" to make it not used in a live when there is 512 GB minimum
<melodie> so when I went to put a bug report to ask to remove the limit, my bug report was closed as "won't fix"!
<ogra_> melodie, i would blame your kernel for missing support, check the logs
<melodie> then I asked to reopen it and get at least 1 Gb as limit but
<ogra_> look in /var/log/upstart/
<ogra_> there should be a zram specific file
<melodie> ogra_ not the kernel, the dev of the zram module : he told me in a mail more than one year ago that he didn't have time to make it get out of the staging directory
<melodie> and I have been using zram for years in several distros without any hickups
<ogra_> well, ubuntu kernels usually have it enabled from staging
<melodie> and so did many other people while using remixes I did with another distribution
<ogra_> if it isnt, and you actually use a packaged ubuntu kernel thats definitely a bug
<melodie> ogra_ look in the... /usr/share/initramfs hooks directory I think
<melodie> ogra_ you mean there might be a bug in the today's raring iso ?
<ogra_> melodie, oh, you are trying the wrong thing (/me only looked at that screenshot  closer now)
<ogra_> there are no upstart jobs in /etc/init.d
<melodie> have you seen in the pic, the zram module was
<melodie> ...
<ogra_> sudo service zram-config start
<ogra_> (teh job lives in /etc/init/ (no .d))
<melodie> service zram-config start sends back an error : this is the first thing I tried
<ogra_> well, check the upstart logfile
<melodie> wait a sec
<melodie> plse
<ogra_> it should have all the output of the script
<ogra_> there is definitely a bug somewhere ... not sure it is in zram or the kernel though
<melodie> ogra_ :
<melodie> as root (did a sudo -s):
<melodie> service zram-config start
<melodie> start: Unknown job: zram-config
<melodie> this is the message I got
<ogra_> and zram-config is installed ?
<ogra_> do you see /etc/init/zram-config.conf ?
<melodie> of course sir ! I installed it first, before sendig all the commands
<melodie> yes I see it
<ogra_> weird
<melodie> I'll have to leave soon to bring someone to the train station but will be back later
<bdmurray> is it not found by the init system
<melodie> ogra_ this can be checked easily
<ogra_> well, in any case file a bug
<bdmurray> Aren't inotify watches used to discover services?
<melodie> ogra_ I have a little collection of bugs to report, so will I
<ogra_> i thought so
<melodie> bbl
<bdmurray> and inotify doesn't work on live cds
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> we're on a live cd ?
 * ogra_ thought that was a VM install
<bdmurray> oh, I might have missed that
<ogra_> well ... or i missed something :)
<ogra_> " I am trying Ubuntu Raring in vbox now, and once installed zram-config, the zram-config service does not start" ... doesnt tell if its installed or not
<bdmurray> initctl list and looking for zram config would probably be helpful
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> the package definitely didnt change since precise ... it had exactly one upload (and one revision)
<melodie> I'm back
<melodie> bdmurray I will restart vbox with Ubuntu Raring Live now and check "initctl list" as you said earlier
<bdmurray> melodie: is it on a live system?
<melodie> bdmurray yes
<melodie> I said it: "with Ubuntu Raring Live"
<melodie> :)
<bdmurray> okay, that's not surprising then
<melodie> bdmurray why that ?
<melodie> I have set up an ubuntu precise version with openbox and zram works there, in live as well as in install, so why could it work in ubuntu raring ?
<bdmurray> because upstart uses inotify to become aware of new jobs and inotify doesn't work on overlayfs
<bdmurray> bug 882147
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 882147 in coreutils (Ubuntu) "overlayfs does not implement inotify interfaces correctly" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/882147
<melodie> ok
<bdmurray> after install zram-config run sudo initctl reload-configuration
<melodie> ok
<melodie> I will
<bdmurray> if it doesn't appear in initctl list
<melodie> ok
<melodie> it doesn't appear, I also filtered with grep and zram to be sure
<melodie> bdmurray that worked !
<melodie> bdmurray so if this is related to a bug already reported, I don't have to report one more, is that correct ?
<bdmurray> melodie: that is correct
<melodie> ok
<melodie> bdmurray in Precise I didn't meet with this, which might be because in the openbox version I did, I have added the service start line into rc.local : what do you think ?
<melodie> and also I removed the "under 512 MB" limit...
<melodie> bdmurray you can look at zram in action here: http://meets.free.fr/images/ubuntu-raring-htop-zram.png
<melodie> :)
<melodie> unfortunately I could not downsize it due to impossibility to update initramfs in a live (after downsizing to 25% in the initramfs.conf file)
<melodie> so now I'll install the live, and make a new pic related to the directory "Desktop", afterwards
<melodie> It seems that in Ubuntu Unity Raring the Alt-F2 command does not allow to start an application. I had to use the dash instead and fell nose to nose to that lens thing as you can see here:
<melodie> http://meets.free.fr/images/Raring/ubuntu-raring-seeking-for-a-terminal.png
<melodie> :s
<ogra_> alt-f2 opens the dash since quite a while
<melodie> ogra_ and when I tried to call for terminal, that didn't start the terminal, and it showed the wheels as icon, then tried to click on it, and nothing happened
<ogra_> that sounds like a bug then
<melodie> one more ?
<ogra_> alk-f2 shoould give you the dash ... like in your screenhot
<melodie> I would need to check in a real machine but I don't have one with enough resource connected and ready to go for now
<ogra_> if it shows something else thats wrong
<ogra_> *alt
<melodie> it opens a field where I can type my command, but once typed and once some icons coming up, I can't get the app to start
<ogra_> yeah, thats a bug then
<melodie> for the time being I am after getting it installed to vbox, and then make a pic of the desktop inside the /home/user
<melodie> then a bug report needs to be done about the Desktop directory not being in my language in the live... then I'll see what next bug I am able to report...
<melodie> my host is an archlinux box with openbox environmenet, in a 2 Gb machine, which leaves for now 750 mb to the guest machine
<melodie> I'll check again after install
<melodie> after install in vbox, Ubuntu did not start lightdm, it stayed with a black screen. So I went to a tty and used the command line provided to me earlier by bdmurray :
<melodie> <bdmurray> after install zram-config run sudo initctl reload-configuration
<melodie> I did just initctl reload-configuration as root, and restarted lightdm : otherwise it didn't want to restart. Now I will be able to login (I think... )
<melodie> ogra_ bdmurray finally reported : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xdg-user-dirs-gtk/+bug/1163043
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1163043 in xdg-user-dirs-gtk "Directory Desktop stays in English in the Live CD's" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-04-02
<wigs> hello folk
<wigs> sometimes I think that lp "helpers" are more concerned with closing rather than fixing :-/
<hggdh> wigs: example?
<wigs> hggdh: mass marking of bugs as incomplete because they are reported against EOL releases
<TheLordOfTime> that's valid.
<wigs> yes
<TheLordOfTime> wigs, they're marked as incomplete.
<TheLordOfTime> because: they need confirmation in supported releases
<wigs> but my particular peeve is for trivial bugs that take all of 5 seconds to confirm
<TheLordOfTime> otherwise, the bug could be considered "No Longer Valid"
<wigs> I just like to see more people actually attempt the confirmation themselves (for obviously trivial bugs) rather than just push that on to others
<hggdh> wigs: once a release goes EOL, a bug on it has to be verified against a non-EOL version. If a bug has already been verified as such, then marking incomplete is wrong
<hggdh> wigs: well, I sort of agree with you there. But... we have more bugs than helpers. What, then, should be done?
<wigs> imo, for trivial bugs, leave them
<wigs> because trivial bugs are often UI quirks that come up in edge cases, etc. and will likely be lost for another more years if the report is just closed
<hggdh> wigs: but marking incomplete is not closing the bug
<hggdh> I am confused: you complained about mass marking bugs incomplete, and now are talking about closed bugs
<wigs> almost equivalent if the original report has long stopped caring
<wigs> reporter*
<hggdh> then help us
<TheLordOfTime> what hggdh said
<hggdh> again, we are few, and there are a LOT of bugs. We -- or, to be more correct, at least I -- have other things to do. We try to help, but we *need* help
<wigs> indeed
<wigs> wigs has focused his efforts on a few packages, but high quality triaging of issues
<hggdh> wigs: this is the way to go. We cannot save it all, but we can at least do a good job on what we touch.
<xnox> bdmurray: I have a cunning plan on using the file bridge to monitor the '/' inode (that one is real from the upper overlay), notice '/etc' creation and boom launch initctl reload-configuration =)
<wagafo> Anybody knowledgeable in apport/python to figure out what is going on in bug 985049 ? I'm the reporter but I'd also like to triage this bug some more.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 985049 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport-cli crashed with error in _compile(): nothing to repeat" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/985049
<melodie_> hello
<jibel> wagafo, this portion of the code crashes because of a specific value of the regex due to the substitution in line replacements.append((re.compile('\\b%s\\b' % s), 'User Name'))
<jibel> wagafo, it'd be interesting to know what the value of s is. Looking at the code it contains the gecos field of the current user
<wagafo> jibel, thanks, cant you send me python code to include to print the value of "s"? I don't know pythong...
<jibel> wagafo, you can get it with getent or in python with python3 -c "import os, pwd; print(pwd.getpwuid(os.getuid())[4])"
<jibel> this might be sensitive information though
<wagafo> I tried it and i get my full name plus some numbers
<jibel> wagafo, is there any special characters like (), |, %, &, ...
<wagafo> <jibel> Just "Walter Garcia-Fontes" at the beginning, may the hyphen be the problem? I tried your comand at another system where apport does not crash and I get exactly the same, with the hyphen
<wagafo> jibel, Actually I think I can show what I get, I figure out it's just the phone numbers I input in my user profile, here it is "Walter Garcia-Fontes,20.220,+34935422722,+34934221452,"
<wagafo> jibel, as I said I get exactly the same in another system with exactly the same version of everything and it works, it's just in this system where apport crashes with "nothing to repeat"
<jibel> wagafo, thanks, I can reproduce it. The problem is the phone number starting with a '+' sign, which is pretty common in a phone number
<jibel> wagafo, I'll update the bug report
<wagafo> jibel , great, I saw that I don't have the plus in the other system! Finally I could figure this out!
<Noskcaj> any news on bug 1066223?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1066223 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "kde ubiquity detects Sydney timezone but says Adelaide" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066223
<melodie> good night
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-04-03
<phillw> hi good people, can I make someone aware of a bug that will land if not looked out for?
<penguin42> best way is to file it in launchpad
<penguin42> then mention it's bug number here
<TheLordOfTime> phillw, file the ebug, and dump us the number.  :)
<TheLordOfTime> (I think i know what it is though...)
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: http://bugs.centos.org/view.php?id=6363
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-04-04
<RoyK> any idea when this fix will make it to the repos? http://www.postgresql.org/about/news/1456/
<RoyK> seems to be pretty critical
<Pici> RoyK: It already did.
<Pici> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/postgresql-9.1
<Pici> (similar updates out there for other versions)
<RoyK> hm... I haven't seen any postgres update recently. which files are updated?
<Pici> Not sure exactly, but it just hit a few minutes ago.
<RoyK> ok, perhaps my repos hasn't got it yet, then
<mitya57> Pici, RoyK: the update is in Debian, pitti says he'll sync it once Launchpad picks it up
<RoyK> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1789-1/
<melodie> hello
<melodie> does someone know which package provides the second gui at boot of the live : the one which displays the choices in languages ?
<roadmr> melodie: that's the ubiquity installer I think
<melodie> roadmr oh ? that would be ?
<roadmr> melodie: the package is "ubiquity". Need to file a bug against it?
<xnox> melodie: https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-Zj5811Vxvlw/UIVRu5Nrg5I/AAAAAAAAAYA/fDvanW9zgtk/s1020/009.png
<xnox> melodie: or this https://plus.google.com/photos/105922848292507689403/albums/5802141841426381089/5802141869619564914?banner=pwa
<xnox> better second link: https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-GHQRJWoEzV4/UIVZShMYUXI/AAAAAAAAAe4/SUbDohx26BU/s1024/009.png
<melodie> roadmr not at all, I just try to narrow the function of different parts related to the languages choice, and locale configured for the default directories
<melodie> xnox thank you
<melodie> xnox this is what I meant, right
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-04-05
<jmburgess> Hello. I'm trying to close a bug that is dealing with 9.04. I've already told the user that the distro hit EOL, can I just mark it as won't fix and close it? It's bug #1155266
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1155266 in Ubuntu "usb attached drives unmount after click on Places in toolbar" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1155266
<cprofitt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1165248
<cprofitt> if anyone has some more advice on what to collect let me know
<jmburgess> would bug #1164989 be an apport bug?
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-04-06
<himanshu_> Hi
<himanshu_> I am a c++ programmer, i want to fix some bugs
<himanshu_> where to start
<chilicuil> hi, how should I triage if a bug affects multiple packages?, against which one should I target it?, e.g. #1164738
<chilicuil> bug #1164738
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1164738 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Nautilus (and also Firefox) tab close button should be on the left" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1164738
<TheLordOfTime> depends on the bug.
<TheLordOfTime> I don't think that one's a bug though
<TheLordOfTime> at least, not one in Nautilus.
<TheLordOfTime> that one's filed as a Firefox bug.  I'm pretty certain upstream'll mark that invalid
<TheLordOfTime> or at least "Feature Request, Closed"
<TheLordOfTime> as for Nautilus, I can't speak for them.
<TheLordOfTime> (but Nautilus' people won't see that  bug because there's no fix for it.
<TheLordOfTime> s/fix/bug filed/
<TheLordOfTime> (in either case, i don't believe the two are actually related in terms of this bug, since they're separate software)
<TheLordOfTime> but that's my take on it.
<TheLordOfTime> (if it were me, I'd wishlist/triage it, because that sounds oddly like a feature request, because even in non-ubuntu OSes that use both Nautilus and Firefox, regardless of whether the controls are left or right (like in Debian), that setting is independent of nautilus and firefox's tab close button(s).
<chilicuil> maybe should I link the design ubuntu team?, I can see the point the reporter made, I think it has a point in consistency
<TheLordOfTime> the bug's only two days old
<chilicuil> and yep, I think they'll also be marked as invalid in upstream, but on Ubuntu they may be valid
<TheLordOfTime> i'm not sure we can "triage" this one, especially since they're UI feature CHANGES and not really bugs.
<TheLordOfTime> and its only 2 days old :P
<TheLordOfTime> chilicuil:  there's one problem there:
<TheLordOfTime> do you really think there's going to be a delta between upstream and Ubuntu JUST so you can customize where the tab control is?
<TheLordOfTime> personally, I don't think that'll happen.
<TheLordOfTime> (because then for every new version of the packages, a new delta has to be created just for that feature change)
<chilicuil> we're talking about Ubuntu =)
<chilicuil> I'll link the design team and see what happens
<TheLordOfTime> we're also talking about GNOME and Mozilla upstream stuff.
<TheLordOfTime> i'm pretty certain this will end up in the bin of nothingness, no offense.
<TheLordOfTime> just because I don't see the design team taking upstream code for stuff not directly in their purview and changing it because of one feature request
<TheLordOfTime> but hey, do what you want.
 * TheLordOfTime has to apparently go rebuild nginx because it exploded.
<chilicuil> =), in the worst case, we'll have one less report with 'no package' assigned to it
 * TheLordOfTime shrugs
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-03-31
<rbasak> Please can someone accept my Precise nomination in bug 1298273? It's already in the unapproved queue for Precise. And when that's done, the main task can be set to Fix Released, as it's fixed in Trusty.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1298273 in apache2 (Ubuntu) " apache2 doesn't compare SNI hostname against Host header case-insensitively" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1298273
<hggdh> rbasak: on it
<hggdh> rbasak: approved, Ubuntu main task set as fix-released
<hggdh> rbasak: I am surprised you cannot set the task fix-released
<rbasak> hggdh: I can do that, but I don't like setting bugs with active SRUs to fix released before creating a bug task.
<rbasak> (creating a bug task to track the SRU, that is)
<cprofitt> hey hggdh
<cprofitt> how goes it?
<hggdh> cprofitt: cannot complain, life is good :-)
<antarus> :(
<antarus> anyone else notice a broken libudev0 upgrade over the weekend?
<antarus> So apparently libudev0's upstart script is hung on a syscall to a unix socket that I cannot find the other end of
<antarus> which is awesome
<antarus> looks like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/674704
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 674704 in udev (Ubuntu) ""restart udev" hangs" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<antarus> bleh
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-04-03
<jsfrerot> Hi All, I have trusty installed and before filling a bug report I wanted to have your advise on my problem. I have a laptop DELL E6430 with a docking station that support 2 monitors. I can properly setud my extended 3 monitor desktop using the "Screen Display" control panel, but whenever I reboot I loose all theses settings and I have to do them again. Does this look like a bug, or maybe I simply don't know how to save it?
<hggdh> jsfrerot: sounds like a bug
<jsfrerot> hggdh: Thx, i'll report it
<jsfrerot> hggdh: it's says I have to use apport or "ubuntu-bug" *package-name* to report a bug, any idea on the package name I should use ?
<hggdh> jsfrerot: I am not sure, but there is a way for you to find it -- and it is easy:
<jsfrerot> hggdh: ubuntu-bug -w :) found it thx ;)
<jsfrerot> bug reported :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1301942
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1301942 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "screen display not saved after reboot" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> jsfrerot: (1) open the "Screen Display"; (2) leave it open, and -- from a terminal -- run 'ubuntu-bug -w'. this will allow you to select an open window; (3) upon selecting it, ubuntu-bug will find the package associated with the program
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> I will refrain from keeping on then ;-)
<jsfrerot> thx for your help
<hggdh> yw
<twirm> is this a good place to ask about bugs in the 14.04 final beta?
<hggdh> twirm: this is a good place for you to ask about triaging bugs (this is what we deal with). For other questions, YMMV
<twirm> my sound isn't working in 14.04 after today
<twirm> when I go to the sound setting there is no option to select the audio card
<twirm> but `sudo aplay -l` shows the card though
<hggdh> twirm: try #ubuntu+1, please
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-04-04
<cprofitt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1298706
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1298706 in unity (Ubuntu) "Shutdown menu does not include shutdown option" [Critical,Confirmed]
<cprofitt> anyone know what package that is
<cprofitt> I am thinking it is sessions menu
<mahyarap> hi, I think I've found a bug, may I discuss it here?
<brainwash_> please unhide bug 1288754
<brainwash_> it should address some permission issue in accountsserivce
<brainwash_> nevermind, done already
<blueyed> How can I force apport-bug to create a bug at launchpad.net? I have force-enabled apport and commented the problem_types line in crashdb.conf (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport#Ubuntu_12.04_and_later), but after clicking "Continue" nothing happens.
<blueyed> This worked for me now: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/993450/comments/13 - but only with apport-cli.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 994921 in apport (Ubuntu Quantal) "duplicate for #993450 'ubuntu-bug /var/crash/app.crash' (and even more so, 'apport-cli -c /var/crash/app.crash') should still allow manual bug filing in stable releases" [Medium,Triaged]
<mahyarap> hi, the latest update of ubuntu 14.04 broke it completely. Is there anybody experiencing the same?
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-04-05
<hggdh> nope, not here
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-04-06
<ux> hello
<ux> installed xubuntu , it has bugs
<brainwash> hi ux
<brainwash> you should report bugs on launchpad
<brainwash> or do you have any specific question?
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-03-31
<saltmakrell> Hi! Maybe it is necessary to get someone from the Bug Squad to adjust the importance/triage Bug #1389843 for it to be possible that it will get done before the vivid release? Or maybe it's already too late?
<ubot5> bug 1389843 in gpxviewer (Ubuntu) "Remove gpxviewer from vivid" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1389843
<micahg> bug squad won't help, needs to be an uploader
<saltmakrell> micahg: Ok. Thanks a lot for a quick and clear answer!
<micahg> I can take a look quick
<saltmakrell> I would appreciate that!
<micahg> saltmakrell: ah, a developer has already looked at it, it just needs processing at this point
<saltmakrell> micahg: So does this mean that it will happen before the release?
<saltmakrell> I saw that you changed the importance to wishlist. Thanks for that! It will, if I understand correctly, make it more likely to happen.
<teward> saltmakrell: i think there's other considerations (but i don't think an importance change on its own denotes that it'll be looked at faster or slower)
<saltmakrell> OK. But thanks a lot anyway! We'll see, but it will make a lot of extra work if it doesn't happen.
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-04-01
<micahg> saltmakrell: yes, it should happen before release
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-04-02
<hjd> Hi. Could someone please mark bug 1409877 and bug 1409879 as Triaged/High (program doesn't start)? (I didn't mark them as duplicate since at the end of the day it looks like two different packages will need to be patched, and I thought it would be better to keep them separate for this reason. Though, I'm open for other suggestions too :) )
<ubot5> bug 1409877 in mttroff (Ubuntu) "mttroff can't be started: dependency libavg dropped gameapp" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1409877
<ubot5> bug 1409879 in sponc (Ubuntu) "sponc can't be started: dependency libavg dropped gameapp" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1409879
<teward> hjd: you can also make one bug and file it against multiple packages (thereby having multiple package tasks for the bug).
<teward> hjd: i assume you mean for mttroff and sponc for that status?
<teward> hjd: other than you has anyone else confirmed the bug?
<teward> (I'll set importance in the mean time)
<teward> oop nevermind i can't read xD
<hjd> teward: Yes, I meant for mttroff and sponc.
<teward> done
<teward> hjd: not sure if it's a bug against libavg though - if they dropped it upstream for good reason, well...
<teward> (not my say though)
<teward> i've set triaged/high for mttroff and sponc on those bugs, although if the cause is the same then probably one bug against all the packages would work in the future xD
<hjd> I see your point on libavg. I intially added it because it looked like something had changed in the dependency ie python-libavg which made the programs fail to start. This was before I found that the file had been removed alltogether from libavg upstream.
<teward> hjd: then "Invalid" or "Won't Fix" is my gut feeling on libavg but that's not something i'm going to poke at
<hjd> teward: Or I guess I could remove the "also affects libavg" (if I figuered out how)
<hjd> teward: Thought about it, and marked the libavg tasks as invalid now. I guess that makes the most sense.
<hjd> Thanks for marking them Triaged :)
<teward> hjd: i think both those tasks are restricted to bugcontrol and all
<teward> hjd: comment as to why you set invalid though
<hjd> Yes, I did.
<hjd> Another question: anyone have a suggestion for how to proceed with bug 1315678? The issue is fixed in Vivid, but that's because phpunit's dependencies had their dependencies updated, which of course adds up to multiple packages.
<ubot5> bug 1315678 in phpunit (Ubuntu) "PHPUnit depends on Apache" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1315678
<hjd> I'm mostly thinking about if people would want/request the fix for current releases. I guess SRU is out for not being a minimal patch...
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-04-04
<ropeist> Hi! I'm running Ubuntu Vivid Beta on a Samsung notebook. Todays update kernel made the notebook unable to boot up (black screen), however, with the previous kernel, everything is alright. Should I report a bug, or should I assume that the developers are aware of the problem?
<southwest> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apturl/+bug/1287296 hello, how is it possible this bug is still active? It's a default GUI option that fails to work. I just tested it with the daily 15.04, and the bug is still there.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1287296 in apturl (Ubuntu) "Folder sharing stuck when installing services" [Medium,Confirmed]
<hggdh> southwest: well, for how it is possible: did you fix it?
<teward> hggdh: do we have a third party repository tag anywhere?
<teward> or can we just add one
<teward> I ask this because, especially with the nginx package, there's conflicts out the wazoo when mixing Ubuntu / PPAs I maintain, and upstream repos :/
<teward> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nginx/+bug/1440363  being the latest in an infinitely long line of these problems which aren't fixable in Ubuntu
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1440363 in nginx (Ubuntu) "package nginx (not installed) (from nginx.org upstream repository) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/etc/default/nginx', which is also in package nginx-common 1.4.6-1ubuntu3.2" [Undecided,Invalid]
<hjd> teward: There's third-party-packages (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=third-party-packages). I'm not 100% sure on what this tag is used for though, nor is it listed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags, so you may be looking for something else.
<teward> hjd: looking for third-party-repository if one exists, the bug in question thinks they can go from Ubuntu/Debian packaging -> upstream packaging without issue, and it's broke
<teward> i'll use third-party-packages in the mean time
<teward> thnaks
<southwest> hggdh: wish i could, i can't program
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-04-05
<Facund0> a
<Facund0> Hi?
<penguin42> ho?
<Facund0> I have a questionnnnn
<Facund0> can u help me?
<penguin42> if you ask it we might be able to
<Facund0> I installed Ubuntu GNOME 15.04 but it seems that it cannot detect my broadband USB connection :(
<Facund0> what can I do
<penguin42> ok, you should ask in #ubuntu or #ubuntu+1 about that, it probably depends a lot on the details of the connection
<Facund0> ok dude thanks, i'll do it
<Facu_> no one is in #ubuntu-1 :/
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-04-05
<sarnold> which source package holds the installer that's used on the server install disk?
<sarnold> it's debian-installer :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-04-06
<Guest86214> can't wake from sleep 14.04.4 thinkpad x60 can anyone please help?
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-04-07
<supastuff> hi, I'm a first time bug reporter and would like to report about the i915 backported driver in xenial on new skylake hardware.  I'm not sure about the bug reporting procedure... can someone assist?
<greyback_> supastuff: hey, the advice in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Bugs should be enough - "ubuntu-bug linux" should log the bug in launchpad with the right info
<supastuff> thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-04-08
<trijntje> I have a problem with wifi lagging and disconnecting on ubuntu 15.10 and 16.04, but not 14.04. How do I file a bug for wifi problems, against which package should I file it?
<cristian_c> hello
<cristian_c> a year and a half ago, I reported a bug related to mozplugger, in launchpad
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozplugger/+bug/1399944
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1399944 in mozplugger (Ubuntu) "Navigation keys not working inside browsers" [Undecided,New]
<cristian_c> now, this bug exists yet (wily werewolf)
<cristian_c> What's the next step in the bug report process?
<cristian_c> another question:
<cristian_c> a year ago, I subscribed a bug related to conky, in launchpad
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/conky/+bug/1226277
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1226277 in conky (Ubuntu) "window_type desktop disappears when the desktop is clicked" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nacc> cristian_c: sorry, was mis-tab-completing here and thought you had left; it seems like upstream doesn't have a proper fix to your bug yet?
<cristian_c> nacc: I don't know
<cristian_c> nobody has written in that report anymore
<cristian_c> *into
<nacc> cristian_c: just meant that it's unlikely to be fixed in Ubuntu if upstream says it's not fixed (I went and looked at the upstream reports referred to in the bug)
<cristian_c> btw, some question for conky bug report, too
<cristian_c> nacc: mozplugger bug?
<cristian_c> either conky bug?
<nacc> cristian_c: above was for mozplugger
<cristian_c> ok
<nacc> https://www.mozdev.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=22723
<ubot5`> www.mozdev.org bug 22723 in Plugins "keystrokes don't reach swallowed windows" [Normal,New]
<nacc> https://www.mozdev.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=22359
<ubot5`> www.mozdev.org bug 22359 in Plugins "kpdf and okular doesn't work well in embedded window." [Normal,New]
<nacc> c13 in the second one implies there is no fix
<nacc> and to not use the "swallow" flag?
<cristian_c> nacc: ' karmic has seen the end of its life and is no longer receiving any updates. Marking the karmic task for this ticket as "Won't Fix".'
<cristian_c> so, bug report referrred was closed because karmic cycle was finished
<cristian_c> ah, ok, mozdev upstream, sorry
<nacc> cristian_c: yeah, sorry, mozdev itself says not fixed; ack on the karmic closure
<nacc> chrisccoulson: not sure if the lucid closure was correct or not
<cristian_c> nacc: ok, thanks for the links :)
<nacc> cristian_c: np, they were from the older bug report, fyi
<nacc> cristian_c: is it all possible for you to see if 16.04 has the same conky issue? in a VM or something?
<cristian_c> nacc: true, one of them was linked by alessiotreglia :)
<cristian_c> sorry
<nacc> cristian_c: not a problem
<cristian_c> nacc: I'll try the conky issue in a real installation :)
<cristian_c> (16.04)
<cristian_c> I'll wait the end of april, btw
<nacc> cristian_c: sure, it's at a new version in 16.04 so it will be helpful to konw if it's just a backport or if it's an upstream bug
<cristian_c> when xenial will be officially released
<nacc> 21st, i think
<cristian_c> nacc: ok, if the bug persists also in xenial, I'll update the bug report
<nacc> cristian_c: thanks!
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> thanks to you, too
<nacc> cristian_c: np, sorry for the long delay on my part, again
<cristian_c> no problem
<cristian_c> thanks for your support ;)
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-04-09
<melodie> hi
<melodie> I'm going to subscribe here I think
<melodie> do they pay well?
<melodie> XD
<melodie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/1568397
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1568397 in vlc (Ubuntu) "(Trusty, Wily) VLC default configuration makes it impossible to setup" [Undecided,New]
<melodie> well, in Xenial still no fix for the languages in Evolution: https://bugs.launchpad.net/langpack-o-matic/+bug/1545212
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1545212 in langpack-o-matic "Evolution 3.18.4 package does not include translations" [High,New]
<melodie> I hope it will be fixed when the final is out…
<melodie> good night
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-04-10
<Guest42400> does the bug still exist which causes an upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 to fail due to some screensaver problem?
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-04-02
 * tsimonq2 triages some old ubiquity bugs to pass the time
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-04-03
<tsimonq2> There, I think I made a large dent in the stack of Ubiquity bugs.
<tsimonq2> Still a lot to go, though.
<tsimonq2> And I have to stop because Launchpad is timing out on me now; I might have been caught by a DoS net...
<kasper> hello
<kasper> in the beta version of Ubuntu 18.04, the default repository seems to have clang+llvm v6 toolchain
<kasper> this is pretty awesome. is this the version that is going to be shipped in final bits of 18.04 on April 26?
<kasper> sorry for not following all ethics of reporting bug, but #ubuntu channel is full of trolls and vultures ready to tear you appart as soon as you say something. so i will report my case here
<kasper> i asked a question couple of weeks ago about lldb-dev v6 package, that is published at apt.llvm.org that why is the API directory missing from the pacakge,
<kasper> the nice friendly crowd of #llvm told me to gfms and report it to llvm, so i reported it here https://bugs.llvm.org/show_bug.cgi?id=36770
<ubot5`> llvm.org bug 36770 in deb packages "LLDB.h is missing from liblldb-6.0-dev package" [Enhancement,New]
<ubot5-ng> bugs.llvm.org bug 36770 in deb packages "LLDB.h is missing from liblldb-6.0-dev package" [Enhancement, New] - Assigned to unassignedbugs
<ubot5`> bug 36770 in gxine "Change the volume PCM to 50%" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/36770
<kasper> now someone has ported that lldb package to apt official repo
<kasper> along with the missing API directory which has "LLDB.h" (capitalization is verbatim in fs), which is essentials for some downstream packages
<kasper> so my question; is this by design or really a bug?
<kasper> if it is really a bug, that all previous versions of lldb-<version>-dev packages had the API dir, and the fact that the directory is present in branch https://github.com/llvm-mirror/lldb/tree/release_60/include/lldb/API
<kasper> i can report to the right place, pending confirmation
<kasper> if nobody can confirm it either on #llvm #lldb #ubuntu #ubuntu-bugs, and Ubuntu 18.04 is going to get shipped with it, then it will break some downstream packages and make some humans sad.
<kasper> so please if you know a guy who knows a guy who knows an llvm/lldb guy, ask around and do right by this package
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-04-08
<bobo_> hi, anybody online?
<bobo_> got issue with persistent ubuntu 16.04 usb (32GB) ... 2 days ago stop showing dashboard, top sidebar it's looks like some emergency mode with only 2 files on desktop: examples and install ubuntu. every application I want to run a have to do it through individual terminal ...
<bobo_> i tried add user and restart services, reinstall compiz, reinstall unity, ccsm, ... nothing worked ...
